#xubuntu 2007-12-17
<NullName> Hey my wireless usb adaptor doesn't support WEP or WAP with linux.  I configured the router to only allow my mac address, and I wrote a script that checks constantly for new ip address's connected to the network.  Am I somewhat safe?  Can someone still packet sniff me without connecting to the network? I would imagine it's possible, but I'm not able to with any of my sniffers.
<skyfalcon866> is reiserfs a joke
<NullName> reiserfs?
<bur[n]er> NullName: just make sure your important stuff is ssl encrypted
 * bur[n]er is probably getting sniffed as he writes this
 * bur[n]er likes to share with the world though
<somerville32> :)
<Joker> hello :) what are the min specs for xubuntu?
<Joker> nvm
<Joker> woo xubuntu installing ^6
<Joker> *^^
<soldats> rad i hope you enjoy it
<Joker> slow instlal is slow
<Joker> *install
<Joker> spend the last 3hours trying to reinstall XP(didnt work) then ubuntu(didnt work) so im on this and its working i think
<soldats> cool
<soldats> i hope it works
<soldats> what appened with ubuntu
<Joker> it was just really really slow
<Joker> and now this is stuck at 15% for the past 10 mins lol
<Joker> with ubuntu it wouldnt even load the install thing
<soldats> dang did you do an md5 check on the install disk
<Joker> no
<Joker> but it had no problem on my pc
<Joker> laptop is kinda old
<Joker> 1.3ghz 256mbram
<Joker> not great for ubuntu
<Zombie> Hello? Is this where to deal with Server and Client based Ubuntu operations?
<Joker> xubuntu just gets to %15 and freezes
<Zombie> I have an issue with Ubuntu locking up when it can't find a Domain Controller.
<Joker> try the ubuntu  channel not xubuntu
<Joker> screw it back to windows for me
<Joker> :P
<Zombie> Hello.
<soldats> hello
<Piratero> hello
<Piratero> i have a computer running xubuntu and for most apps, the cpu % is always at 100
<Piratero> does that mean i have to recompile the kernel for specifically the cpu arch it has?
<Piratero> or would that be the case for all the apps that are installed?
<Catoptromancy`> $top
<Catoptromancy`> see whats using all the memory
<Piratero> memory isn't really the problem
<Piratero> but if that is what is also causing the cpu to be 100% -- then let me check
<Piratero> for now, it is sound-juicer that is taking up most of the cpu% and memory, 27m
<Catoptromancy`> What does sound juicer do?
<Catoptromancy`> A few programs really eat CPU
<The_Ma1> hey can any one tell me how do i on system bus i mistacally off it from services
<The_Ma1> hello please help its urgent
<The_Ma1> i'm not able to ne thing
<Catoptromancy`> Turn on system bus?
<Catoptromancy`> I have no idea what you said
<The_Ma1> but how
<Catoptromancy`> reboot?
<The_Ma1> ok let me try that...
<Catoptromancy`> well I dont know
<Catoptromancy`> reboot should work
<The_Ma1> c u  in 5 min..
<The_Mak> it dint work...
<The_Mak> how do i restart my system bus
<The_Mak> how do i restart my system bus?????
<Piratero> what's with all the ??????
<The_Mak> i mystically switch off the system bus from services....now i'm not able to c ne thing on my desktop so please ne body can help me..
<Catoptromancy`> so you can cant open menus?
<The_Mak> now i cant open Application>system>services it says you dont have a permission...can i open it through teminal
<Catoptromancy`> ya
<The_Mak> what is command
<Catoptromancy`> TErminal
<Catoptromancy`> Terminal
<Catoptromancy`> maybe /bin/sh
<The_Mak> ok let me try
<The_Mak> i'm not able to type ne thing in teriminal
<gergo_ny> hi all, I'm a beginer and have a problem
<gergo_ny> I reconfigured my video card but I fucked up my keyboard settings
<gergo_ny> how can I reconfigure automaticly my keyboard settings?
<gergo_ny> pleashelp me
<solotim> hi, all, is there Acer laptop user?
<solotim> hello
<solotim> is there any Acer laptop user?
<gerro> anyone know how to change the default login manager?
<thegeeker> i think it is handled by gdm/kdm/xdm
<thegeeker> if you mean the login screen
<gerro> oh I had gdm but tried out slim.. hmm think I fixed it but have to restart x server so log out isn't working properly
<thegeeker> slim?
<gerro> yeah its pretty good, light on memory usage
<gerro> but I wanted a fancy gdm theme
<thegeeker> another ubuntu derivative?
<gerro> no another login manager
<thegeeker> ah
<gerro> g2g test it out
<skyfalcon866> !op
<ubotu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<thegeeker> ubotu, what is your dilemma?
<skyfalcon866> !op pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op pici - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skyfalcon866> !op
<ubotu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<Catoptromancy> heh
<thegeeker> ubotu, thanks my irc-fu is weak
<jditto>  hello,  i need some help with usb mass storage.  i want to prevent ubuntu from 1. suspending/standby for usb drive 2. ejecting/unmounting usb drive.  i want to do this because i want use this device to do unattended backups.
<vinze> jditto, Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<jditto> vinze: just ubuntu i believe how do i tell the difference?  it's running gdm upon boot is that what your referring to?
<vinze> jditto, well, Xubuntu says "Xubuntu" on bootup, Ubuntu says "Ubuntu" ;-)
<jditto> lol just ubuntu
<vinze> jditto, I suppose you consciously installed one of them?
<vinze> jditto, but we're in #xubuntu here :)
<jditto> yeah, but maybe you guys can help,  is there really a difference as far as how usb is handled?
<vinze> jditto, I think there's a difference in how you configure them
<jditto> well one of the issues i'm having is system automatically unmounts mass storage when i log out this is a pain but i can fix with a cron script to remount drive when i want to use it.  but the problem is will the drive be out of suspend when i do this?
<jditto> and i don't know where to look to change suspend usb settings
<vinze> jditto, well, I wouldn't really know too, why don't you try in #ubuntu?
<jditto> well,  thanks anyway! i appreciate your help:)
<Zombie> Anyone familiar with lockup issues under Ubuntu Gutsy if LDAP is enabled in nsswitch?
<Zombie> I just found out that was the culprit for yesterday's lockup.
<Zombie> If the LDAP Server is unreachable, Ubuntu Freezes
<Silvister>  can you tell me how do shell providers for eggdrops work. they give installing rights. but their file system is also protected. and they make user confined to one directory only.. how?
<zoredache> possibly with a chroot enviroment?  Either that or some custom software...
<smfenn> Hello
<seisen> hello
<smfenn> i'm having problems getting xubuntu to boot on my mac and was wondering if anyone could help.
<gerro> smfenn: what sort of mac you using?
<smfenn> an old g4 "digital audio" mac tower
<billy_idle> ppc?
<smfenn> yeah
<gerro> smfenn: you have the ppc install disc?
<smfenn> i used the PPC alternative install disk
<gerro> how much memory does it have? needs 192mb for live any less use alternate
<smfenn> 7.10
<smfenn> it's got 512
<smfenn> i've managed to get it installed ok
<billy_idle> You pressed [c] while booting?
<gerro> yeah isn't it ctrl c while booting to load from a cd?
<smfenn> but once i've gotten it booted, the splash screen appears
<smfenn> i'm not loading from a CD
<gerro> so you've already installed xubuntu or are booting from a flash drive?
<smfenn> it's installed onto my hard-drive.
<smfenn> i can get as far as the splashscreen
<gerro> ohh you installed it from another computer then put the hard-drive into this one?
<smfenn> i'm using another computer
<thegeeker> I think he has xubuntu installed but it will not boot
<gerro> can you reach recovery mode? by pressing esc
<smfenn> i've got a g4 ibook, but i've got OS X on this.
<smfenn> ok lemme try that
<gerro> if you get a prompt then everything pretty much okay can figure out what's going on
<smfenn> ok, i've pressed esc and i've gotten a yaboot prompt
<gerro> does the loading bar under the xubuntu splash work? or does it freeze up? if so at about which point does it freeze?
<smfenn> this time it didn't go to the spash screen.
<gerro> yeah your root now on the system
<smfenn> although before the loading bar does seem to move at all
<gerro> not at all?
<smfenn> and goes into a busybox prompt
<smfenn> after a minute or two
<gerro> umm wtf busybox? no clue there
<gerro> well you could disable splash screen go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gerro> use "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<gerro> scroll down where it mentions kernel version and on end it mentions splash remove that word and save the file
<thegeeker> I find nano -w a little nicer for lines that wrap
<gerro> thegeeker: so that's what -w means!
<gerro> I just use the arrow keys :/
<thegeeker> nano likes to throw newlines in when i don't want it to, -w fixes that
<smfenn> hmm...
<gerro> smfenn: once you edit that part of the file do command "shutdown -h 0" or "reboot" and see what gets output on boot
<smfenn> i can't seem to get into nano from the prompt i'm getting at startup.
<gerro> might want to remove the "quiet" option in menu.lst too
<gerro> smfenn: busybox doesn't have nano I think
<gerro> if you press esc when grub does its count down thing you get root prompt though
<thegeeker> I think you get busybox if you get into rescue mode
<thegeeker> it might have vi
<gerro> you don't use busybox from rescue mode
<gerro> what version ubuntu he on?
<smfenn> vi?
<smfenn> 7.10
<gerro> smfenn: the quad moded code testing text editor
<thegeeker> I'm pretty sure I ended up in a very stripped down environment when I used rescue mode
<gerro> if anything I'd say rescue mode is equal to or better than normal root prompt
<thegeeker> Whether it was busybox or something like it
<smfenn> ok, so after my splash freezes are moving one tiny bar, i get this prompt: Busybox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.13-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash) [line break] enter 'help' for list of built in commands. [line break] (initramfs)
<gerro> don't understand either why he can't just boot the livecd and have his way with that system >,>
<smfenn> the live CD won't work in my mac.
<smfenn> i've tried it before, hence the reason i used the alternative disk.
<gerro> is the bios like really old without newer boot options?
<gerro> sorry never used a mac before
<smfenn> i have no idea.
<seisen> I have had that happen before
<smfenn> how did you fix it?
<seisen> on x86 computers
<seisen> I'm trying to remember what caused it its been a while
<smfenn> hmm
<smfenn> any help would be greatly appriecated, I've been wanting to get this machine to run linux for a while.
<gerro> if you can't get a root prompt your pretty much out of luck and have to find some bogus commands to save your ass I suggest looking up review of someone with same hardware as you how they installed
<gerro> smfenn: what did you say it was a g4?
<smfenn> yeah
<gerro> dude there this tv show I watch with same name
<seisen> are you using gutsy
<thegeeker> smfenn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<seisen> you beat me to it thegeeker
<gerro> smfenn: mac osx right?
<thegeeker> smfenn, it looks like the second suggestion on that page is what you want
<thegeeker> seisen, my copy-paste fu is strong
<gerro> I also found this but don't know if its relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2887410&postcount=4
<smfenn> ok cool, i'll give these a try first
<smfenn> hopefully i won't have to come back and waste more of your time
<smfenn> you've all been very helpful, thank you :)
<gerro> seisen: he just never reads it before he links :P
<seisen> must be it
<thegeeker> the clipboard is attached to my brainstem. i read it as it copies!
<seisen> whoa
<march> cu
<gerro> march: no... I c u.. O,o
<smfenn> hmm...
<smfenn> seems like you smash one problem, another arises.
<seisen> what problem popped up now smfenn
<thegeeker> smfenn, You have now learned a Universal Truth about Life
<seisen> so true
<thegeeker> welcome to level++
<smfenn> i'm now getting an xserver error that reads like this /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer: line47: [: too many arguments Warning: could not retrieve EDID becasue get-edid is not installed.
<gerro> and no that's not the level with island of bikini clad women its more hard than 4th level of super mario bros :(
<gerro> smfenn: umm apt-get install get-edid?
<smfenn> haha.
<smfenn> i was about to say that.
<smfenn> although after going OK i can't get my prompt back.
<seisen> maybe those directions in the link to get x working on an imac 3g might work
<seisen> its worth a try just backup your xorg.conf file before you change it
<smfenn> aye, but it loads into the error
<smfenn> and when i get ok
<smfenn> i don't get my prompt
<smfenn> so i can type in commands.
<smfenn> ok
<smfenn> sorry, got it back :S
<smfenn> although how do i make a backup? is it just a case of saving the xorg file under a different name?
<gerro> yep
<gerro> do mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.gerrosaiddothis and there you go
<gerro> its in /etc/X11/
<gerro> if you do a generic rename most likely some bot app will do same
<magic_ninja> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gerro> magic_ninja: working with symbolic links? just remember rm -f to delete them and ln -s /location /otherlocation to link them about all I know of them
<gerro> Knightlust: yo
<Knightlust> hi gerro!
<magic_ninja> gerro: so its ln -s /directory /directory to point to?
<magic_ninja> gerro: its more of a workaround installing a game from isos because they are faster
<gerro> magic_ninja: try gmount them
<gerro> and brasero makes images of media too, that's how I play dvds on this box without a dvd drive
<magic_ninja> won't work its a multi disk game and i get device busy error
<gerro> ohh
<gerro> I had that happen before with ut2004
<magic_ninja> so i'm thinking if i use a symlink and point it to different drives throughout the install
<gerro> copy the installer off the disc to a local directory then run it
<gerro> that way you can unmount the disc and not have to worry about it not finding the rest of the script
<smfenn> ok so either the suggestions for the g3 problem worked
<smfenn> and according to apt-get there isn't a package called get-edid
<smfenn> neither*
<thegeeker> maybe read-edid is what it wants
<gerro> and a pony ^^
<thegeeker> mmm, pony
 * thegeeker drools
<gerro> pretty dry to eat that though most likely..
<gerro> magic_ninja: did that solve your problem?
<magic_ninja> gerro: that didn't work, so just copy the install.exe to a disk and then do the install from that
<gerro> umm yeah
<gerro> but its a .exe?
<gerro> might have to try that sym link thing you were thinking of :(
<gerro> you running it on wine? maybe someone got a few tips on #winehq I've never had that problem before though
<smfenn> thegeeker: it doesn't seem to recognize read-edid either.
<smfenn> E: couldn't find package read-edid
<thegeeker> that was the only edid package i saw
<gerro> is it gdm or x server? if so why not try xgl or slim/kdm/xdm?
<gerro> I'm sorry just don't understand the problem
<PsynoKhi0> greetings
<smfenn> it looks like an xserver problem.
<vinze> Hey PsynoKhi0
<smfenn> i ran xstart and got a different error about invalid framebuffers, i'm starting to get kinda confused by the whole thing.
<gerro> smfenn: so disable frame buffering?
<PsynoKhi0> I have a fewissues with Xubuntu 7.10 I might need assistance with
<vinze> PsynoKhi0, ask away :)
<PsynoKhi0> alright, thanks!
 * gerro casts his assistance spell on PsynoKhiO
<PsynoKhi0> not sure they're specific toXubuntu but that's what I'm running on that rig so... First is that I have a corrupt file I just can't get rid of
<gerro> +40 cure :D ... *cough* I mean umm what you need help with?
<gerro> PsynoKhiO: open up terminal sudo su enter password cd to where that file is and rm it
<seisen> xubuntu users are weird me included
<PsynoKhi0> I've tried rm, cp, chmod, chown, fsck, bootin on alternate/live CDs
<gerro> as root right?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<gerro>  what about rm -Rf?
<PsynoKhi0> ah that's a new one, let me check
<vinze> seisen, don't get me started ;-)
<gerro> delete recursibly and focibly even if its intangible file
<seisen> why is tha vinze?
<vinze> seisen, because I'm weird too :P
<PsynoKhi0> gerro: nopers, getting the "Operation Not Permitted" message as always
<gerro> sudo su
<gerro> have to do it as root
<thegeeker> what file are you trying to delete?
<PsynoKhi0> you mean "sudo rm" isn't enough?
<PsynoKhi0> thegeeker: -rw-r--r-- 1 2063532032 3721265152      0 Apr 14  2007 xfce4-clipman-plugin.mo
<PsynoKhi0> that's the culprit's ls -l output
<PsynoKhi0> gerro: still no-go
<gerro> where is this file like on a tape drive or something?
<gerro> under system > users there is odd mention of some privileges held back for basic ubuntu accounts
<gerro> might want to check there
<vinze> Isn't it a read-only filesystem or something? (/me not an expert)
<gerro> yeah could be that might have to remount it with different permissions
<gerro> PsynoKhi0: is it on the same disk as the operating system?
<PsynoKhi0> gerro: yup, it's on the root partition
<gerro> did you do one of those crazy custom partitions so complex I need a pie chart to view?
<gerro> cause I got no clue then :/
<gerro> PsynoKhi0: have you remounted the disk at all? perhaps its an anomoly/glitch of some sort..
<PsynoKhi0> yes I have remounted the disk
<PsynoKhi0> I suspect this glitch happened when the 7.04 -> 7.10 upgrade borked
<gerro> maybe find out what that file does? I don't know exactly myself
<PsynoKhi0> it's part of the clip manager, xfce tools
<PsynoKhi0> or xfce goodies, something like that
<gerro> resize the disk and juggle your kept files to do a new reinstall or backup that's what I do
<PsynoKhi0> in its current state, that prevents me from using other GUI languages, not a biggie really, still darn annoying
<gerro> what languages do you use?
<PsynoKhi0> well, to be precies, to have the clipboard manager running under another language (language pack fails to isnatll)
<PsynoKhi0> as you can see I use Typo as my main language :D
<gerro> try like reinstalling that aspect of the system then or copying over files from the 7.10 cd maybe
<PsynoKhi0> ermm could I access the files w/o mounting the harddrive?
<gerro> sounds swappy but might work
<gerro> yeah you have to mount it to access stuff
<gerro> otherwise system is doing the mounting which is same thing
<PsynoKhi0> gerro: tried reinstalling too, the package won't overwrite the file
<gerro> do a complete uninstall then reinstall?
<PsynoKhi0> of the package or xubuntu?
<gerro> the package
<gerro> or xubuntu which ever
<PsynoKhi0> already tried
<PsynoKhi0> well nnot of xubuntu
<thegeeker> PsynoKhi0, reformat the partition
<PsynoKhi0> oh well, case archived in the "screw it" folder I guess
<gerro> well if you want to backup some stuff I recommend that gparted live cd its pretty neat.
<gerro> kind of sleepy though see you peeps later alright
<PsynoKhi0> bye
<PsynoKhi0> thankks for the help
<PsynoKhi0> yay almost managed
<PsynoKhi0> anyway; quirk nr 2, any taker? USB key won't hotplug
<thegeeker> you get nothing at all?
<PsynoKhi0> so far I've managed to make it appear under the hal-device-manager with a modprobe trick, and then use mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb so that usbviewer recognizes it
<PsynoKhi0> other than that it's a brick
<thegeeker> You have already gone beyond my abilities
<PsynoKhi0> if that helps, I've activated the USB ports only recently, after installing/upgrading Xubuntu
<thegeeker> It is interesting, but doesn't help me. I guess they may not be identified correctly because they were not present at intall?
<thegeeker> But that is just guessing out of my ass
<PsynoKhi0> thegeeker: no way, I've merely copied/pasted stuff found on several forum threads and spitting the command lines to try and look knowledgeable (and cool)
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, the deveice manager does see the USB ports, it doesn't update by itself when I plug the stick
<thegeeker> My solution would be to save /home somewhere and reinstall
<thegeeker> It may even be a problem similar to your corrupt file
<PsynoKhi0> my /home folder is on a separate partition
<thegeeker> Some other corrupt file dealing with USB stuff that you haven;t noticed
<thegeeker> 'Then it will only take an hour or so to reinstall. You will waste less time reinstalling than you will trying to figure out what is wrong. If it is still broken after reinstall then go looking for answers. That is what I would do.
<PsynoKhi0> well I've run a FSlint search on my disk and nothing else but the clipman-plugin.mo thingy shows up
<PsynoKhi0> I see
<PsynoKhi0> Oh well, thanks for your time
<PsynoKhi0> Later!
<somerville32> TheSheep, ping
#xubuntu 2007-12-18
<bim> my bluetooth applet has disappeared.
<NoiseBO1> What to do when adding a module to the blacklist does NOT prevent it from loading at boot time?
<neur1> how can i turn off conky thru the term?
<TheSheep> neur1: maybe kill it?
<neur1> what would be the line, i tried kill conky
<seisen> you can always use top with root priveleges and kill it that way
<somerville32> kilall conky
<evil_tech> is there a linux equivalent to WinAudit or Belarc Advisor?
<somerville32> I have no idea
<TheSheep> evil_tech: don't assume we knowanything about windows
<neur1> killall conky
<neur1> thanks!
<evil_tech> they are programs that pull serial numbers, manufacturer and general specs off the hardware in your machine
<evil_tech> i really dont want to tear this Vaio apart just to get serial numbers off the board and hard disks
<TheSheep> evil_tech: try lshw
<evil_tech> has anyone told you you rock Sheep?
<evil_tech> thanks
<seisen> http://hardinfo.berlios.de/HomePage
<evil_tech> well the hardinfo thing is cool but it crashes. i like command line stuff better.
<burner> somerville32: you ever get contacted by the eeeXubuntu guy?
<burner> i got an email saying he would
<burner> middle of finals and he's a student... yadda yadda yadda
<somerville32> burner, Yea, he is in #xubuntu-devel right now :P
<burner> sweet
<rizenine> Question, I have Xubuntu installed, and it looks good, but when I install the nvidia drivers everything gets big.
<rizenine> What is causing this?
<rizenine> I have it set to the correct resolution.
<rizenine> I see the default depth is 16 for nv driver and 24 for the nvidia. Not sure that matters.
<rizenine> The glx mod is loaded, but that looks like the only difference.
<neur1> do you use firestarter? how and what do i add policies . . .
<baron327> hello
<Vash63> Trying to find a really simple, small Linux version that will run well on a 1Ghz Celeron with 128MB of RAM... xubuntu graphical installer keeps locking up.
<Vash63> At least X does, the kernel seems to still be going but I can't even ctrl-alt-f2 or anything to get out, it spins up the CD but the screen never changes.
<burner> anyone know how to get gedit to open/save ftp files?  i already added ftp to the available vfs points in gconf-editor
<burner> I have libgnomevfs2-bin
<burner> but i still can't file, open, and type an ftp;// location
<gerro> hey can someone tell me what program is pulled up when you run applications > settings > login window
<gerro> I seem to have deleted that entry from menu :(
<octoberdan> What's the command to bring up a printer manager?
<octoberdan> Is there one for xubuntu?
<gerro> octoberdan: umm applications> settings> printing
<gerro> do you mean like a systray icon?
<burner> gerro: gdmsetup
<octoberdan> I meant more a wizard for adding printers, if there is one or one I could install
<octoberdan> and the command that would start it
<octoberdan> sudo apt-get install gnome-cups-manager && gnome-cups-manager
<octoberdan> Problem solved, thank you
<octoberdan> Ha! Printer was already installed
<octoberdan> Now to find where cups-pdf saves..
<neur1> what's a good iso burner?
<burner> brasero
<burner> octoberdan: ~/PDF
<greenman1itch> Hello. I have an Atheros wifi card and upon booting Ubuntu for the first time it displayed my network but it won't connect to it
<greenman1itch> there are no error messages
<gerro> how do you update a bios???
<gerro> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerro> been stuck on this issue for some time :(
<gerro> most just don't get it a floppy or its image or any hint of a floppy is too small and obsolete to do anything with new bios?
<gerro> anyway some new feature got thrown into 7.10 recently and I need the newer bios update "prevents random power offs" just like all the windows users do now too
<gerro> nvm I'm using this flash drive perhaps I can get something working like that
<Zombie> I honestly don't know./
<gerro> Zombie: no prob I found my usb stick so I'll do it that way
<Zombie> Anyone familiar with lockup issues under Ubuntu Gutsy if LDAP is enabled in nsswitch?
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642887 anybody know why that happen?
<nvm57> Hi, this might be pretty stupid question, but anyway, xubuntu is free for persons, but is it also free for companies? Or does it need license?
<vinze> nvm57, yes, free of charge for everyone
<nvm57> so there isn't any smallprind anywhere? : )
<nvm57> *smallprint
<vinze> Nope :)
<nvm57> thank you : )
<vinze> Well, technically, if you were going to make your own versions there are things to keep in mind, but not for using it ;-)
<thegeeker> There is small print if you modify it and redistribute it commercially I believe
<thegeeker> Usual GPL stuff
<nvm57> oki
<vinze> thegeeker, yeah, and then you have to keep *all* the different licenses in mind, blabla...
<peterpan_> i am using kubuntu. i cant setup my tv tuner. alpha tv tuner. i went to linuxtv.com and installled the dvb . i used kdetv and mythtv. i cant make it work. any help?
<vinze> peterpan_, see #kubuntu
<peterpan_> k
<peterpan_> - iam new. i just know i have alpha tv tuner card.
<vinze> peterpan_, yeah well, if you use Kubuntu then #kubuntu is probably the best place to ask, and perhaps #kdetv and #mythtv exist too
<vinze> peterpan_, there's also the Mythbuntu distribution
<peterpan_> k
<peterpan_> mythbuntu.. whats that
<vinze> peterpan_, http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<vinze> An Ubuntu derivative with MythTV
<peterpan_> thx
<peterpan_> ic
<bart1105> good day!
<vinze> Hey bart1105
<bart1105> hey vinze
<bart1105> i have a little, problem, i can play dvds on my laptop running xubuntu gutsy, using vlc but i can't seem to play vcds?
<vinze> bart1105, VLC's wiki says it can play them, but includes special instructions, have you followed those? http://wiki.videolan.org/VCD
<bart1105> not yet. its beem more than a week with no net connection for me.. i'll check it. thanks
<vinze> bart1105, it says "you can play a VCD in VLC by selecting Open Disc from the File menu, and selecting the VCD option. "
<bart1105> i did that and it won't play
<vinze> bart1105, and from a terminal window: "vlc vcd:///dev/dvd"
<bart1105> i'll try the terminal..
<vinze> Gotta go, good luck
<bart1105> ok thanx
<digweed> hello
<digweed> anyone ???
<digweed> IS ANYONE ONLINE ??????
<digweed> hello ???
<digweed> i need some help with my video card driver
<digweed> is anyone online ????
<digweed> alguien conectado ?
<peterpan_> how to use my tv card (alpha tv tuner card) ? http://pastebin.ca/822256
<evil_tech> whats a good torrent program for Xubuntu
<zoredache> if you can live with the command line, then bittornado is nice
<evil_tech> i like command line. is the man page on it pretty informative?
<zoredache> the manpage is pretty informative...
<seisen> deluge isn't bad either
<zoredache> usually I make a directory /var/torrents, and then run 'btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado --max_upload_rate 100 /var/torrents' inside screen
<zoredache> all I have to do is save the .torrent files in /var/torrents, and remove them from that folder when things are done
<evil_tech> nice
<evil_tech> downloading bittornado and deluge now. think ill play with them both and see which one i like better
<scotta316> I've tried them both and ended up going back to using utorrent under wine.
<zoredache> downloading?   bittornado is avialable in apt...
<scotta316> evil_tech: I've tried them both and went back to using utorrent under wine.
<evil_tech> i like azureus but its a mem hog
<evil_tech> deluge seems to be working fine for so far
<Piratero> hello
<evil_tech> hi
<Piratero> i compiled the kernel and now the cpu usage is at 100% no matter what
<Piratero> ha
<Piratero> it boots up faster, but seems to run slower
<zoredache> well you broke something... now you have to figure out what
<Piratero> yep
<zoredache> did you compile it the debian way?
<Piratero> well, i'll just make some subtle changes here and there
<zoredache> make-kpkg
<Piratero> yeah
<Piratero> i ran dpkg, etc
<zoredache> did you stick with the source from the repository, or go from something new off kernel.org?
<Piratero> i got 2.6.23 from kernel.org
<Piratero> and copied the .config file from /boot
<zoredache> I suspect if it was me, I would have used the same configuration file and made a kernel and tested before I made changes
<zoredache> right now you don't know if your problem is the changes you made, or the new kernel
<Piratero> yeah
<Piratero> well, i'm recompiling the kernel now
<zoredache> the latest kernel doesn't tend to be particuarly stable in my experience...
<Piratero> yeah
<Piratero> i should then just downgrade
<Piratero> last time i've used linux (freebsd user for two years now)
<Piratero> the kernel tar ball was only 18mb
<Piratero> its crazy how it's 43 now
<zoredache> I guess.  It doesn't suprise me though, it contains the drivers for almost everything under the sun
<Piratero> yep
<Ben_Cs> hello
<evil_tech> hi
<Ben_Cs> is it only me, or in xubuntu 7.10 after i insert the password into the feed, when the updater requests so, it takes lots of time for the comp to get back to the updater window? and when i open certain programs, i see for a split of a second snow on the window of the app? didn't have all this on prevous version of xubuntu
<Ben_Cs> (lots of time = several seconds. way too much)
<somerville32> :S
<Ben_Cs> no one had such problems?
<evil_tech> used to but it seems to have gone away
<Ben_Cs> another wierd thing is that eclipse didn't work properly. it seemed as if it was installed without access permisions to needed locations. after i reinstalled xubuntu, this problem went away. seems xubuntu 7.10 is still buggy
<Ben_Cs> with all that said, it's pitty because i like xfce the most of all desktops. kde comes close in my liking, but still xfce is no. 1 for me.
<evil_tech> what is a good cd ripper for xubuntu?
<zoredache> you want an iso or are you trying to extra audio files?
<zoredache> if you are just looking to get an iso, then use dd
<zoredache> dd if=/dev/scd0 of=new.iso
<evil_tech> no just wanna copy my music to the hdd as .flac
<zoredache> I don't rip my music on my linux box, so I can't help you... :|
<evil_tech> think i'll just install a bunch from the repos and try em out
<thegeeker> Ben_Cs: download the latest eclipse from eclipse.org and run it in your home dir. the version in the repos is broken
<Ben_Cs> thegeeker: yeh i saw it's broken, did just that. but later on for some reason after re-installing xubuntu, it seems to work alright. still, make i can't figure out why built in make dont work.
<thegeeker> they probably didn;t worry about it since the repo version is old and the one from eclipse.org works so well
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> will check the one from their site again
<Ben_Cs> BTW, how do i make my panel real cool? like glossy/with background picture, etc?
<thegeeker> Ben_Cs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3517612&postcount=396
<thegeeker> !customize-panel is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3517612&postcount=396
<thegeeker> hm
<Ben_Cs> but nothing like i seen in kde?
<Ben_Cs> been thinking that best pannel designs came from xfce
<thegeeker> I think you can do almost anything in GTK, but there are not a lot of built-in customizations. Tyhe point of xubuntu is to stay light and fast, not to run a bunch of eye-candy
<thegeeker> !customize-panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customize-panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * thegeeker grumbles
<Ben_Cs> i see. but still eye candy should be easy to do, right?
<thegeeker> I don't about easy, but it is possible
<thegeeker> You can see some examples in that link that will give you an idea about how easy it is to customize
<march> n8
<Ben_Cs> what i like about xfce is the organization. kde handles things nicely in gui, but if u want to go editing files, it's harder to find your arms and legs there than in xfce. don't you agree? and xfce has a very nice gui aswell
<thegeeker> !xubuntu-custom-panel is You can find a few tips about customizing your Xubuntu panels at the following link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3517612&postcount=396
<thegeeker> stupid bot
<vinze> Can we add our own entries?
<vinze> !xubuntu-custom-panel
<thegeeker> It keeps telling me it is not intelligent
 * vinze sees
<thegeeker> what good is an infobot you can;t add info to?
<vinze> Ben_Cs, what I like about Xfce is its speed :)
<vinze> thegeeker, well perhaps you can but we just don't know how to? :)
<thegeeker> Ben_Cs, I like XFCE's lack of meaningless eye candy and fluff
<vinze> thegeeker, and the ability to add it yourself if you *do* like that ;-)
<thegeeker> vinze, I was following the instructions at the ubotu wiki page
<Ben_Cs> thegeeker: yeh, kde has too much anymation indeed.
<Ben_Cs> well, gotta go. thanks for the links.
<Ben_Cs> see ya all
<vinze> Bye
<vinze> thegeeker, where's that page?
<thegeeker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vinze> thegeeker, thanks
<nicolah> just to try I flagged "save session" for the next login, after a reboot I lost all my settings. weird uh ? is there a way to recover them ?
<nicolah> I cant' Understand what happened
<thyrax> anyone have mediatomb or ushare installed on their system?
<thyrax> I need a dlna server for ps3 and xbox360
<thyrax> oh well off to experiment
<march> Goodnight!
<Piratero> the xbox 360 can run *nix?
<thruxton> Piratero: yep
<Piratero> nice
<thruxton> Piratero: ive heard of people installing linux on a 360 and co-locating it :)
<Piratero> are there any consequences?
<Piratero> like they can no longer go on live?
<thruxton> I'm not sure
<foxray> hi all, i'm trying to upgrade my old hard drive to a bigger 320gb drive, any ideas? gparted?
<foxray> oh its the xubuntu root drive
<Piratero> wow
<Piratero> i've been compiling the linux kernel since 11am
<Piratero> it's 15:25
<seisen> you have a very slow computer don't you Piratero
<Piratero> i don't, my cousin does
<Piratero> 700mhz
<Piratero> i'm on freebsd, 2.7ghz
<cGc> hey i'm installing xubuntu through VMware... do i select ubuntu under the OS menu, or Other Linux 2.6.x kernel?
<cGc> i was under the impression that xubuntu is ubuntu, just toned down
<cGc> also, what kernel version does the latest xubuntu use? i'm downloading it right now, so it will be the most recent
<zoredache> cGc: it doesn't matter
<zoredache> other linux or ubuntu both result in a identical vmware config
<cGc> okay
<cGc> you know if core2 duo and 2gb of ram will run that pretty well with vista hosting the xubuntu VM
<zoredache> and the kernel on an up-to-date xubuntu 7.10 is 2.6.22-14-generic
<zoredache> I didn't know that Vista could run anything well...  But that might good...
<cGc> yeah you are right about that, i dual boot with ubuntu and vista and want to be able to have a quick access to linux when i'm running vista so i figured xubuntu would be a good candidate
<cGc> (for the VM)
<wers> on xfce, there's something different with gnome apps like rhythmbox and tomboy notes. the buttons on the top lost their descriptions
<wers> also, in the case of tomboy notes, pressing alt+t does not go the the "text properties" menu anymore
<wers> any ideas?
<cGc> i'm not familiar with xfce, this will be my first time using it so i'm no help!
#xubuntu 2007-12-19
<neur1> if the setting for video card was changed from 24 to 16 would that basicly inop my video player or do i need to adjust that too?
<evil_tech> i take it you mean color depth?
<neur1> opps i guess
<evil_tech> shouldnt make you unable to play movies
<neur1> so i'm missing something still
<neur1> k, thanks
<evil_tech> ffmpeg
<evil_tech> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<evil_tech> libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, libdvdread3
<neur1> it's not listed , only ubuntu's
<evil_tech> you need to get the medibuntu repos
<evil_tech> www.medibuntu.org
<neur1> k
<Maconga> I just burned "xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386" its on the cd, I insert it into a computer and it does not work
<Maconga> xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<evil_tech> define does not work
<Piratero> well, first of all
<Piratero> did you reboot the computer?
<Piratero> second, did you run md5 to check if the iso isn't corrupted?
<Piratero> how did you burn the file?
<zoredache> did you actually burn it as an image?
<Maconga> Inserted xunbunto cd into cd-rom tray of a computer, turned on the computer, HP blue screen turns on, the i get the "Operating System Not Found", I set the computer too read the CD first
<Piratero> you've must of burned the cd wrong then...
<Piratero> either that or that iso is corrupted
<evil_tech> do you have more than one cdrom?
<Maconga> yes
<evil_tech> try the other drive
<evil_tech> some computers will only boot from the master cd rom drive
<Maconga> ok
<Maconga> doing that right now
<Piratero> good luck
<Maconga> Same message, Operating System not found
<evil_tech> must have burnt is wrong, or the image was corrupt
<Maconga> image is fine... I can see the file on neibors computer
<zoredache> what do you mean you can see the file on a neighbors computer?
<evil_tech> what do you mean see the file? you shouldnt see just one file on the disc
<Maconga> what should i see ? all i see is xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso on the cd
<evil_tech> you didnt burn it as a disc image
<zoredache> you should see lots of directoies and files
<Maconga> o ok.... I see what i did wrong....
<Maconga> How do i Burn the write way on my Windows XP ?
<evil_tech> what application you using?
<Maconga> I dont know, Right Click, Burn too CD
<evil_tech> you cant burn iso's in windows
<zoredache> Maconga: generally I use a program called isorecorder (http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm)
<evil_tech> you need to download ImgBurn (it's free)
<Maconga> ok, ill try it
<Maconga> thanks
<evil_tech> you get it working neur1?
<neur1> still working on it
<neur1> put the same setup (xubuntu) in two computers but this one's (ibm) not giving in yet
<evil_tech> trying to play dvd?
<CyberMad> at my xubuntu, the workspace (4 squares at left bottom) are gone, maybe someone delete it.. how to restore it?
<TheSheep> CyberMad: right-click where you want it. select 'add item' and select 'pager' from the list
<CyberMad> thanks
<CyberMad> i'm gonna try it..
<CyberMad> TheSheep how to make each pager different?
<CyberMad> i trying add 4 pagers, but all show the same workspace
<TheSheep> CyberMad: you only need one
<TheSheep> CyberMad: go to settings->workspaces and margins and increase the number of workspaces
<CyberMad> i see
<CyberMad> thanks
<locke> I straight ubuntu to run VNC i just add the "LOAD VNC" module to xorg.conf and set the passwd with vncpasswd?  This isn't working with xubuntu.  "no password configured for VNC auth" is the error.  can anyone land a hand?
<CyberMad> TheSheep just curious.. if you have 3 workspaces, then you open mozilla firefox on 1st workspace, so there is Mozilla Firefox on 1st workspace taskbar, then if you open mozilla thunderbird on 2nd workspace, does the mozilla firefox on taskbar at 2nd workspace should gone? because at my computer all taskbar still visible.. i think the correct one is the mozilla firefox on taskbar should gone when i use the 2nd workspace
<CyberMad> i mean when you open 1st workspace, i can see the all applications: mozilla firefox & mozilla thunderbird
<CyberMad> same like 2nd workspace all applications on taskbar are visible
<CyberMad> any idea for this case?
<bigal> i was need the code to the gears
<XwarlokX82> glxgears?
<bigal> yes
<bigal> it teels you what ur com runs
<bigal> for the graphics card
<XwarlokX82> open up a terminal and type glxgears into that window.
<bigal> how would you instale world of war craft
<bigal> it says it cant mount my not have media in drive
<Dan_SR> Someone know if the HSP 56AMR modem works on Xubuntu?
<CyberMad> i have problem with sharing folder on xubuntu, so i can access it from windows.. i already setup the "Shared Folder" so at /etc/samba/smb.conf the config: [share]   path = /home/user/Desktop/share   comment = ADM Share   public = yes   read only = no   writable = yes   guest ok = yes   browsable = yes
<mean-jean> Can anyone explain to me why Nvidia graphics card drivers are restricted? Given, this is an old computer...and when I do enable them i can only run 800x600
<CyberMad> but still from windows i can not access it.. it said: //192.168.1.106/share is not accessible. You might not have permission to access this network resources.
<CyberMad> ok, now it's work
<CyberMad> how to create shortcut on desktop to folder / path: /home/user/share  ??
<CyberMad> [/home/user/Desktop]: ln -s /home/user/share ??
<thyrax> anyone have a dlna server installed???
<scizzo-> anyone that knows if it is possible to get .debs of 4.4.2 for gutsy at the moment or do I have to wait for hardy?
<Jayzon11> What is the link for the xubuntu DVD
<CyberMad> there is sub menu called "Other" on Applications menu, maybe the user install software from wine and create that sub folder, how to delete it?
<gerro> hi
<benpicco> Hi, how can I make a programm start after on a certain desktop?
<benpicco> Any ideas how to get a program started after login on a certain desktop?
<TheSheep> benpicco: just start it and save your session on logout
<benpicco> hm, but i'd like it to start automatically, i prophaly don't always remember to run it before logout
<TheSheep> benpicco: save the session only once
<benpicco> ah, and how to clear the session if i don't want to use it again?
<TheSheep> benpicco: remove the files in ~/.cache/sessions
<benpicco> ok, thx TheSheep
<gerro> anyone know where I can find an odt icon?
<gerro> my current icon theme lists odt documents as tiny gray slabs
<gerro> it looks sort of like this http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=24654&d=1170772648 only smaller and uglier
<Twinkletoes> I need to install 'libcurl4-openssl-dev' in Feisty, to get xrdp to work.   It's not in the repos, how can I get hold of it?
<zenrox> enable universe and multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zenrox> and maby backports
<ere4si> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<leszek> can someon tell me the adress of the svn of xfce :)
<thegeeker> Has anyone tried Galeon? I just tried it today and it seems awesome
<garuhhh> !icewm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AstroFoo> hello how would run alsaconf? I have base and utils already installed but when trying sudo alsaconf it won't find the command
<TheSheep> !alsa | AstroFoo
<ubotu> AstroFoo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheSheep> AstroFoo: as far as I know, alsaconf is not used anymore
<AstroFoo> ah thanks
<garuhhh> hi! i installed icewm from a base sysstem install of xubuntu...then installed xorg and icewm...
<garuhhh> what's the best preference manager for icewm?
<thegeeker> garuhhh, you probably won't get much help in here since Xubuntu uses xfce4
<thegeeker> and xfwm4
<garuhhh> thegeeker: oh..i see..
<garuhhh> thegeeker: how does xfwm4 compare with icewm in terms of resource usage?
<thegeeker> there is a #icewm
<thegeeker> I really don't know about the resource usage
<garuhhh> thegeeker: okthanks! i'll try #icewm
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> hi do i uninstall xfce 4.4.2 that i installed with installer?
<nikolam> I want to go back to default Xubuntu Xfce in 7.10
<TheSheep> nikolam: you have 'force version' in the menu
<neozen-work> nikolam: might I ask why?
<neozen-work> nikolam: something wrong w/ the latest xfce?
<nikolam> I cant change keyboard layouts
<neozen-work> nikolam: (was debating installing it myself)
<nikolam> I cant use suspend/resume/hibernate/switch user
<nikolam> I cant use archive plugin for thunar
<neozen-work> nikolam: geep! I like that one!
<nikolam> Thunar is still buggy and dies too often
<neozen-work> nikolam: bummer
<neozen-work> nikolam: guess that means I'll be holding off for a bit
<neozen-work> nikolam: ::grins::
<nikolam> anyway, major unfortunate thing is missing keyboard layout option in keyboard preferences
<nikolam> i installd with Installer for 4.4.2 that compiles it.
<nikolam> in my case amd64
<nikolam> And force version don`t work
<nikolam> It is greyed beacouse it is the only installed, if you ask synaptic
<nikolam> Synaptic dont know a thing about that installer
<aladdinsane> Is it possible to make the background of a panel transparent? I would like to make the panel in my top left corner transparent:
<aladdinsane> http://www.magnuslewin.com/Screenshot.png
<ciro314> hello. how could i install deluge-torrent on dapper ¿? thanks in advance
<Catoptromancy> I dont think there are deluge packages
<Catoptromancy> maybe there, but you can compile
<ciro314> catoptromancy. how could i compile it ¿? i have down. source -tar.gz-
<Catoptromancy> read the readme
<Catoptromancy> or install
<Catoptromancy> the text files in it
<manchicken> So, anybody know how to get laptop buttons to control volume?
<manchicken> Is it possible to just run the GNOME program that does that?
<manchicken> I'd prefer to have that function just like with GNOME.
<somerville32> manchicken, Applications > Settings > Keyboard
<Catoptromancy> My keyboard has no volume buttons
<somerville32> Catoptromancy, Poor you :(
<Catoptromancy> I used Applications > Settings > Keyboard  to set Windows key and + and -  keys to adjust volume
<Catoptromancy> = )
<somerville32> Thats cool! :)
<Catoptromancy> no need for extra buttons
<manchicken> Yes, I'm aware of manually configuring this, but I'm wondering if it's possible to just run the GNOME program so that you can also get the feedback and such.
<Catoptromancy> can set a key combo to run that gnome app?
<manchicken> No, just run the app so that it manages the key combos for me.
<manchicken> And gives the OSD feedback.
<manchicken> Anybody know why the xfce volume control thing would not be working?
<manchicken> I try to put it into the panel, and nothing happens.
<somerville32> manchicken, run the xfce4-volstatus-plugin
<somerville32> err..
<somerville32> no not that plugin
<somerville32> the volume mixer one :P
<manchicken> Nothing happens.
<manchicken> xfce4-volstatus-icon does nothning
<manchicken> nothing even
<Albatux> Hello, is dis i'm german forum?
<somerville32> !german | Albatux
<Albatux> shit question! ;-)
<ubotu> Albatux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Albatux> Hallo Somerville32, der Kanal #xubuntu, wenn ich diesen betrete, besteht nur aus mir (dem Sheriff)...
<Albatux> Ähm, meinte: #xubuntu-de!
<Albatux> Jetzt sind andere Leute da, vielen Dank für die Info und schönen Abend noch!
<hat0> hi all.  i've got a problem where totem crashes as soon as i try to play any video.  vlc does, too.
<manchicken> So does anybody have any idea why I can't get the volume control applet to show up on the panel?
<martyn> Apologies if this is off topic - I have three nm-applet icons every time I boot xubuntu. I have removed from APPS > SETTINGS > AUTOSTARTED... but still they are all appearing. Any advice would be welcomed.
<vinze> martyn, did you check "Save session for future logins" when loggin out? Anytime?
<martyn> Quite possibly - is that worth investigating?
<martyn> <-- new to linux / xubuntu
<vinze> martyn, well, if you don't need it there's a way to reset to the default session, but I'll have to look it up, if you have a sec
<martyn> Yes, I would really appreciate this - I am on a steep learning curve (just read up how to use IRC).
<vinze> martyn, you know that there's an excellent desktop guide available? That's a very good introduction to Xubuntu which IMHO does not receive enough attention
<martyn> Yes - any advice will be gratefully received.
<martyn> Googled to it - I'll be reading that..
<vinze> martyn, to what?
<martyn> I'm reading the Xubuntu Desktop guide.
<vinze> O ok
<martyn> looking for autostarting programs
<vinze> martyn, oh, this problem isn't going to be in there, but it's just great for getting started with Xubuntu
<martyn> vinze. right-o. Thanks for taking the time... it is appreciated.
<vinze> martyn, I think I've found the location of the file that restores your session
<martyn> OK - listening.
<vinze> martyn, if you open your home directory, you can select View->Show Hidden Files
<vinze> martyn, you can then browse to .cache
<vinze> martyn, and in there, the folder "sessions"
<martyn> yes - about to do this...
<martyn> yes - there.
<vinze> Then there's a file that starts with "xfwm4"
<martyn> yes - followed by lots of numbers...
<vinze> Yes
<vinze> Try renaming that (e.g. put a ~ at the end of the name - that indicates backups), then try logging out (with "Save session for future logins" unchecked) and logging in again
<martyn> Will do that.... this is a pretty old laptop so might take a few seconds...
<vinze> OK, I'll wait :)
<martyn> vinze - if you are still here then this has worked perfectly. Thank you thank you.
<vinze> martyn, no problem :)
<vinze> You don't happen to be Dutch, do you?
<martyn> Nope - I from the UK. Why do you ask?
<vinze> Because your name sounds like it could be Dutch ;-)
<martyn> Oh... blame my parents then! I am trying to get into Linux and spent some time with a few different distros. before settling on Ubuntu and it's children (i.e. Xubuntu for slower machines).
<vinze> Cool :)
<martyn> Very inexperienced but learning... slowly.
<vinze> You'll get there, I'm sure :)
<martyn> Settled on Ubuntu because they don't have 'Enterprise' editions - or at least they make every version available to everyone. Very ethical in my eyes!
<vinze> Right as it should be :)
<martyn> Yes. Well - thank you again for your advice and maybe one day I will be able to help someone else....
<martyn> See you.
<vinze> Bye
<manchicken> So anybody know how to make a window not change its desktop when it tries to take focus?
<zoredache> settings/windows manager tweaks -> focus -> check activate focus stealing prevention
<zoredache> try that
<rizenine> I have a nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7900 GS (rev a1). When I install the drivers it's makes everything look big. xvidtune and nvidia-settings says it's at the correct res 1920x1200. I'm on a laptop Dell 9400, anyone know what's causing this?
<rizenine> It's like it makes everything 25% bigger. Even some sites have fonts that overlap stuff.
<somerville32> weird :/
<rizenine> ya, the nv looks great.
<rizenine> I guess I'll try and let nvidia-config make a new xorg.conf.
<rizenine> I just wondered if others have had this issue.
<somerville32> I haven't
<somerville32> I have an ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X
<rizenine> Well I guess I'll shutdown and try to fix it. I posted on the forum, so if anyone knows let me know. Thanks.
<manchicken> zoredache: I've got that in there, but it's not helping.
<SantaClaus> urm hello¿
<martyn> Hi Santa
<SantaClaus> hi
<SantaClaus> u r using firefox¿
<martyn> Yes
<SantaClaus> http://tinyurl.com/d989r
<zoredache> check your list, am I a good or a bad boy?
<SantaClaus> you
<TheSheep> !u | SantaClaus
<ubotu> SantaClaus: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<SantaClaus> will get no presets this year
<SantaClaus> ok
<SantaClaus> U suck my son
<SoManyQuestions> gr8
<SoManyQuestions> I have 6.06 installed here on a test PC, I'd like to upgrade to a later version, but would like a little advice (sorta noob!)
<TheSheep> don't click that link, by the way, if anyone needs to know that :)
<Lisa345>  omg
<SoManyQuestions> was ir pr0n?
<Lisa345> what the fark is that link¿
<SoManyQuestions> it
<zoredache> just an annoying javascript thing
<Lisa345> OHSheet its endless
<SoManyQuestions> glad i resisted the urge, then
<scizzo-> Lisa345: it was you who posted the link
<zoredache> killall firefox-bin made it go away quickly
<scizzo-> 23:27 (%) SantaClaus n=SantaCla@P8acd.p.pppool.de has quit []
<scizzo-> 23:28 (%) Lisa345 [n=lisa@P8acd.p.pppool.de] has joined #xubuntu
<Lisa345> lol
<scizzo-> its not hard to do a new nick change and realname change
<Lisa345> ummm
<Lisa345> !
<Lisa345> ugga agga
<Lisa345> nobuntu is kuhl
<TheSheep> thank you
<scizzo-> thanks
<TheSheep> I hate it :(
 * scizzo- pads TheSheep on the shoulder
<zoredache> hate what?  having to deal with trolls?
<TheSheep> zoredache: having to make decissions
 * SoManyQuestions decides to make no decisions
<scizzo-> TheSheep: well with all do respect it was actually called for from him/it/her/thingy
<zoredache> just give out ops to everyone, (or just me) and we will make all the decisions for you... :p
<TheSheep> zoredache: it's beyound my competentions
<martyn> I was thinking of asking a OS question - is that appropriate?!
<scizzo-> btw...I am tried out doing a dist-upgrade from 7.10 before....however new kernel needs the bloody thingy restricted drivers for me to test the nvidia stuff
<zoredache> martyn: fire away
<TheSheep> martyn: more than apropriate, it's actually what this channel is for!
<evil_tech> lol
 * SoManyQuestions hoped so
<scizzo-> if you mena OS in operating system and not OS in Olympic Sports (or so)
<somerville32> :)
<SoManyQuestions> Ordnance Survey?
<martyn> Nope - not olympics or ordnance... thankfully.
<martyn> Well, I have already gone thro' the help files on Ubuntu and there is reference to it... but I cannot get the sound on this laptop to work. I am a complete noob.
<TheSheep> SoManyQuestions: what advice did you want exactly?
<somerville32> martyn, What sound card do you have?
<TheSheep> martyn: what is the laptop model?
<SoManyQuestions> it got lost in the troll wars, let me back pedal
<martyn> OK - laptop is Acer Travelmate 2201LC - running Xubuntu 7.10. Sound card is ... (hang on)...
<SoManyQuestions> I have 6.06 installed here on a test PC, I'd like to upgrade to a later version, but would like a little advice (sorta noob!) - a couple of things I'd like: separate /home partition, whereas I don't have one just now, and exporting settings from aMule, which was tricky to set up
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: well the settings for mule you have to save on to a CD or USB memory I would say
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: same with home you have now
<martyn>  Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<TheSheep> SoManyQuestions: do you have free space on the disk you have at the moment?
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: if you have a USB-Memory you could actually save the whole /home to it and then recover it later...
<TheSheep> SoManyQuestions: or any unused partition other than the one you already use?
<SoManyQuestions> hmm, yes, or i have external usb HDD
<somerville32> martyn, Did you try the sound help wiki page?
<somerville32> !sound | martyn
<ubotu> martyn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zoredache> SoManyQuestions: if you want doan upgrade you have to go one step at a top 6.06-6.10-7.04-.7.10.  a straight upgrade from 6.06 - 7.10 is likely to break
<martyn> Yes to Wiki - pretty sure it is module related (does that sound right, excuse the pun).
<zoredache> it might be easier to just make a good backup of /etc, /home, and any other data dirs and then do a reinstall
<somerville32> SoManyQuestions, If you wait, upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04 will be supported.
<SoManyQuestions> i didn't realise i could actually 'upgrade', as such; I had assumed it would need wipe/repartition/resintall
<evil_tech> thats the best way personally
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: depends on how you want to setup the system
<SoManyQuestions> dont mind doing it either way, this is just a spare pc
<scizzo-> I would have done what zoredache said to backup /etc and /home
<SoManyQuestions> preference: whatever's easiest and quickest!
<scizzo-> to a external drive or so....
<scizzo-> then wipe it all with a new CD image and setup the /, /home on different partitions and install
<scizzo-> after that check the settings
<SoManyQuestions> copying /etc, that'll catch aMule settings?
<scizzo-> well to make sure both /etc and /home
<zoredache> SoManyQuestions: aMule a ubuntu package, or something you installed on your own.  generally settings are in /etc/ or /home though
<SoManyQuestions> ok, thanks.  i'll probably check out further during the break.
<somerville32> martyn, Is xfce4-mixer detecting your sound card?
<SoManyQuestions> have enjoyed using xubuntu, first Linux installation where most stuff has worked, with a little coaxing
<martyn> I believe so - I will check
<somerville32> martyn, Maybe you just need to turn up the volume :)
<martyn> somerville32 - Yes - draws a nice box and all volume settings are at the top.
<somerville32> Ah
<somerville32> Ask crimsun :)
<somerville32> He is the sound guy
<martyn> should be being deafened here!
<martyn> Putting an audio CD appears to play but no sounds come out - same with any sound files on the system.
<SoManyQuestions> =-O turn that racket down!
<martyn> If only!
<SoManyQuestions> just out of interest, what sound card or chip is it?
<scizzo-> martyn: hmmmm what happens if you turn off the sounddeamon?
<martyn> How would I find out? (Sorry)
<martyn> AC97 - does that mean something?
<SoManyQuestions> if you were asking me, i'd do a physical check: open the pc
<scizzo-> martyn: how are you trying to play the CDs?
<scizzo-> martyn: in Xfmedia?
<martyn> scizzo - Amorak - had to check.
<scizzo-> martyn: hmmm try to start xfmedia in a terminal
<martyn> Used to work when I ran Mandriva (just rest of system was like an 'asthmatic ant', to quote Blackadder.
<martyn> scizzo Will try that
<scizzo-> martyn: after that....play the CD in xfmedia
<gerro> I got this flash drive device and the file system is all corrupted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48946/ I don't know what it means by partition table 4?
<SoManyQuestions> i may be wrong, but i think AC97 is like a standard for audio, that many chipsets meet.  it probably means it's an onboard chip, rather than an actual card.
<scizzo-> gerro: hmmm trying to mount it or something?
<scizzo-> gerro: seems like the drive does not have a valid filesystem or simular
<SoManyQuestions> i also have a usb stick that is also 'corrupt', i was wondering about at least seeing what was on it, even if it's not recoverable.
<martyn> SMQ - it will be onboard because this is a laptop. ATI IXP150. Does that sound more like a card/chip?
<scizzo-> martyn: if there is a error playing the sound then maybe the terminal will show a error
<gerro> yeah that pastebin is the output of fdisk I tried formatting a file system on it
<SoManyQuestions> it's a 2gb device, and i don't think it likes Linux; a test install of Zenwalk seems to have killed it
<SoManyQuestions> oh, a laptop, well, built-in chip for sure.
<gerro> SoManyQuestions: you tried fdisk or gparted?
<SoManyQuestions> haven't tried anything so far, i could have a go with fdisk now, i guess
<SoManyQuestions> <rummage>
<martyn> SMQ/Scizzo - downloading XFmedia now - will let you know. Maybe it doesn't like OMD?!!
<SoManyQuestions> :D
#xubuntu 2007-12-20
<scizzo-> gerro: test gparted
<scizzo-> gerro: http://lists.ethernal.org/oldarchives/dunlug-0408/msg00134.html
<SoManyQuestions> here's what fdisk -l says: Disk /dev/sda: 2041 MB, 2041839616 bytes
<SoManyQuestions> 65 heads, 32 sectors/track, 1917 cylinders
<SoManyQuestions> Units = cylinders of 2080 * 512 = 1064960 bytes
<SoManyQuestions> This doesn't look like a partition table
<SoManyQuestions> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<SoManyQuestions>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<SoManyQuestions> /dev/sda1   ?       32267      292296   270429664+   e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<SoManyQuestions> /dev/sda2   ?      387183      387183           0    0  Empty
<SoManyQuestions> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<SoManyQuestions> /dev/sda3          137382     1169826  1073741824    0  Empty
<SoManyQuestions> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: wow! don't spam!
<SoManyQuestions> /dev/sda4          395233      395249       16384    0  Empty
<SoManyQuestions> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<SoManyQuestions> soorry for that!
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: past things like that on pastebin mate... :P
<SoManyQuestions> sorry, didn't realise it would come out like that!
<scizzo-> http://lists.ethernal.org/oldarchives/dunlug-0408/msg00140.html
<SoManyQuestions> what's the pastebin?
<scizzo-> seems like gpart and dd is a good thingy to have
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: or http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SoManyQuestions> thanks, checking, my connection is a bit slow tonight
<scizzo-> martyn: well if there is no error I remember that my system was strange with ALSA also
<scizzo-> martyn: not that I am using a laptop but still
<SoManyQuestions> ok, i see a sort of web form, what do i do with it once i paste my text?
<martyn> scizzo - I am listening!
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: well first try to past something in big field thingy and then type a nice little Poster: text....and then click on paste
<scizzo-> martyn: ?
<scizzo-> martyn: nothing comes out?
<scizzo-> martyn: in another terminal type alsa-mixer
<martyn> hang on - opening all that is needed now...
<SoManyQuestions> i just typed my alias as Poster, is that right?
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: well type: I am testing this cool thingy
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: in the Poster place
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: and then type: clear ; cat /etc/hosts
<scizzo-> SoManyQuestions: in a terminal
<scizzo-> take the output and past in Content:
<scizzo-> and  then click paste
<martyn> scizzo - cannot find alsa-mixer AND cannot apt-get install it either (couldn't find package)
<martyn> any ideas?
<scizzo-> martyn: hmmm: alsamixer
<scizzo-> then.. :P
<martyn> oops - sorry!
<scizzo-> ;)
<scizzo-> I do wonder if the BIOS is overwritting the soundcard
<scizzo-> but linux should be smart enough to avoid that
<age6racer> hi all, does anyone know how to remove the filesystem icons from my desktop? I've tried the behaviour tab in desktop settings but it has no effect.
<scizzo-> age6racer: try rightclicking on the desktop
<scizzo-> age6racer: Desktop Settings -> Behaviour -> Desktop Icons -> super choices
<age6racer> super choices?
<scizzo-> age6racer: you see where it says Desktop Icons?
<age6racer> yeah
<scizzo-> age6racer: in the drop down menu you can choose none
<scizzo-> there is 3 choices there right?
<age6racer> yeah, but I still want the trash, and removable devices. Just not filesystem.
<age6racer> when I select the ones I want from the check boxes it does nothing
<TheSheep> age6racer: you need to reload the xfdesktop for the change to take effect, unfortunately
<scizzo-> martyn: how is it going?
<TheSheep> age6racer: you can do it with 'killall -s USR1 xfdesktop'
<age6racer> ok I think the problem is that some of my disk partitions seem to be recognised as removable devices
<TheSheep> age6racer: it's a lso a good way to swithc the wallpaper to the next one on the list
<age6racer> I still have a file system icon even with the check box unticked though
<martyn> scizzo - got terminals open all over. Been slowed down by HDD activity - it only has 256MB RAM so everything drags!
<scizzo-> martyn: hehe...know the feeling
<martyn> I have been able to ID chipset thro' alsamixer - Realtek ALC250 rev. 2
<scizzo-> eeeepp...realtek... :P
<scizzo-> martyn: toshiba laptop?
<martyn> It is an Acer Travelmate 2200 (2201LC).
<martyn> About 3 years old and recently had Windows XP dumped off of it...
<martyn> All alsamixer settings for playback are at 100%.
<scizzo-> martyn: reading a bit about the card
<TheSheep> martyn: make sure they all have 'OO' not 'MM' under them
<TheSheep> martyn: switch with the 'm' key
<scizzo-> martyn: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base | grep snd-hda-intel
<martyn> From within alsamixer??
<scizzo-> seems like this card got something in common with that driver
<scizzo-> TheSheep: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-521854.html
<scizzo-> martyn: we can try one thing
<martyn> Yes. Got them all with green OOs apart from IEC958 which doesn't have an option for MM / OO.
<martyn> Yes - a hammer?
<scizzo-> martyn: maybe you should test oss
<martyn> ran the cat command - what was that for? Yes. Will try OSS.
<scizzo-> this soundcard actually seems to be a big pain in the b**
<scizzo-> martyn: ls -l /dev/dsp
<martyn> it seems it to me - a big quiet pain!
<martyn> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-12-19 22:43 /dev/dsp
<scizzo-> martyn: btw....do you know if you get any other sound like from programs that uses systemsound or so?
<TheSheep> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   (and cover your ears)
<scizzo-> Ctrl+C when if you hear random noice
<scizzo-> :P
<scizzo-> TheSheep: can pulseaudio be in the way for the normal sound?
<scizzo-> ummm I mean for the sound from other applications...
<TheSheep> scizzo-: yes, if the soundcard has only one channel
<TheSheep> scizzo-: and the othe apps are not smart enough to use pulseaudi and try to use the soundcard directly
<scizzo-> hmmm
<martyn> sheep - tried that - both with ears covered and uncovered - still nothing.
<TheSheep> martyn: not even an error message?
<martyn> no random noise - unless you count fingers on keyboard.
<martyn> nothing - cursor went to far left with no prompt for about a minute so CTRL+C - prompt appeared so repeated procedure x2. Still nothing.
<martyn> have got it 'running' now in a terminal but still no noise.
<TheSheep> the diagnosis is simple yet brillaint: your sound doesn't work
<SoManyQuestions> does sound work at all from a live cd like knoppix?
<scizzo-> martyn: you get no "beeps" at all from the machine?
<TheSheep> martyn: have you looked for a volume control on your laptop?
<scizzo-> martyn: its rather fenomenal IMO
<TheSheep> martyn: like you know, a little wheel you could turn up...
<martyn> Thank you sheep. SMQ - will put a liveCD in tomorrow. I know it used to work with Mandriva 1 but it was SO slow....
<scizzo-> martyn: the knoppix CD might overwrite the bios a little different then Ubuntu
<scizzo-> not 100% sure though
<TheSheep> martyn: say, does 'dmesg' say anything about sound?
<TheSheep> martyn: type 'dmesg | less' and look at the end
<martyn> Hang on. No to the external volume control (thank god).
<TheSheep> martyn: why, it would solve your problem
<martyn> Well - yeah - you are right but I would have felt a bit of an a*** if that was the problem!!
<TheSheep> we are all only humans
<TheSheep> or sheep
<TheSheep> martyn: does 'lsmod | grep snd' show anything?
<martyn> Yeah, sorry. Looked thro'a ll of dmesg and only things that might me of interest are PCI slot 1 and 8 cannot be allocated.
<TheSheep> martyn: hmm... you might want to play with irq settings in your bios
<R_M> Hey. Could I pester someone for some help?
<martyn> sheep - will try that. Also - lsmod shows LOADS of modules to various snd bits.
<TheSheep> !ask | R_M
<ubotu> R_M: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<R_M> I have an old Celeron 300A/Abit BH6 mobo box that I've put Xubuntu on, and am planning to give to my Dad as a present for use in his workshop.
<R_M> The wireless card I put in is a Dynex DX-WGDTC, which is, according to the reviews I find on the 'net, supposed to be one of the best wireless cards it's possible to get for Linux, and it's supposed to work for Ubuntu right out of the box. And in the Xubuntu box it used to be in, my newer Athlon 2600+ machine, it did indeed work.
<martyn> Listen guys and sheep. Thanks for your help. I am off to bed now but will try all of your suggestions (knoppix live and IRQetc). Thank you again for your time and knowledge. Will report back WHEN it is working!!!
<martyn> See you.
<R_M> But in this older one, Xubuntu won't notice it at all, either the installation on the hard drive or if I boot the CD as a LiveCD. When I do a lspci on the machine it doesn't even notice the card is there, and I've tried it in two different slots.
<R_M> Is the mobo just too old to work with this kind of card? Or is there something else I need to do to get it to work?
 * somerville32 waves.
<TheSheep> R_M: it's an usb card? pci? pcimcia?
<R_M> PCI.
<TheSheep> it should just work :(
<R_M> It doesn't. Either with the installed version or the LiveCD.
<somerville32> lspci please :)
<TheSheep> R_M: you are sure it connects properly? you did turn off the computer to insert it?
<R_M> lspci doesn't even see it. And unfortunately it's not on the 'net right now for me to be able to copy and paste it over.
<R_M> Yes I did, and I've tried it in two different PCI slots.
<TheSheep> R_M: did you try to put other pci cards into those slots?
<R_M> No.
<TheSheep> R_M: just to see if they work
<R_M> (Being dragged away from computer. Will read suggestions and respond when I get back.)
<TheSheep> R_M: another thing, you migth check if they are disabled in bios
<zoredache> R_M: if it worked, and now isn't working there is always a chance the hardware has failed.  When you transfered it between computers maybe you introduced too much ESD.
<SoManyQuestions> well, off to bed for me... thanks for the advice
<nantax> has anyone have successfully configured compiz on xubuntu?
<nantax> i tried it but i ended up with a system that always boots on the lowest resolution...
<scizzo-> nantax: only using the standard settings really with shadows and so on
<nantax> installed ubuntu and now im leaving xubuntu... lol
<vidd> !seen jester45
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jester45 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vidd> Alpha 2?
<scizzo-> vidd: yes?
<vidd> the topic says Alpha 2 to be released Dec 20....
<scizzo-> vidd: well yes sometime during the night/day
<vidd> alpha 2 of what?
<scizzo-> hardy heron
<vidd> ah
<scizzo-> vidd: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<vidd> ty scizzo-
<scizzo-> vidd: however if you are not confortable with the .deb system then I suggest to stick with gutsy
<scizzo-> vidd: hardy willl break.....at some point and is not a stable marked system or even marked as being supported
<vidd> heh...i just upgraded my server from fiesty to gutsy today and all kinds of things broke
<vidd> but i have a friend helping me to fix it
<scizzo-> nice friends
<vidd> only cost me sudo rights and disk-space (and bandwith of course!)
<scizzo-> vidd: hehe
<scizzo-> vidd: you could always screen him and follow the steps he takes for fix the server
<scizzo-> just for fun and then tell him that "big brother is watching"
<vidd> i trust these guys
<vidd> they helped me to get it going in the first place
<scizzo-> vidd: hehe yeah but for kicks you could do what I said
<vidd> i will keep it in mind
<R_M> Could the fact that my computer already has an Ethernet card in it (it didn't come with built-in) be preventing it from seeing the wireless ethernet one?
<vidd> can someone point me to a how-to to take 80% of one partition and add it to another (without losing any data)?
<scizzo-> vidd: you mean a already formatted and used disk?
<R_M> I think you'd really be better off just backing everything up and reformatting.
<vidd> the one partition is pretty much empty...but my /var partition is almost full
<scizzo-> vidd: well does not answer my question really
<vidd> well...yes...formated and used
<The-Kernel> it looks as if we'll back up /var, formatt /tmp and /var so that they can be combined without a problem
<vidd> but back up to where?
<vidd> do we have space
<vidd> whoops...wrong channel
<scizzo-> vidd: a simple way to explain why its not a good idea to try and steal info from a disk that is in use and is formatted is that partitions get information from various places on the disk itself...
<scizzo-> vidd: which means that you can damage them quite easily by stealing space from another disk....to another disk...
<scizzo-> vidd: and..well another thing is....if you want to do what you want to do pretty much means formatting a partition anyway so
<vidd> im pretty sure the two partitions are on the same physical drive
<scizzo-> vidd: well yes.....doesnt matter though
<vidd> so back-up the one partion...reformat the two partions into one?
<vidd> or two redistributed pieces anyway
<scizzo-> did you say it was /var that was full?
<scizzo-> have you ever ran a: apt-get clean
<scizzo-> ?
<The-Kernel> yes
<The-Kernel> I did
<scizzo-> The-Kernel: was talking to vidd though.. :P
<The-Kernel> lol
<vidd> scizzo-, he is the freind that is helping me
<vidd> =]
<scizzo-> aaa
<scizzo-> didn't know
<scizzo-> and..well have problems reading minds.. ;)
<vidd> i figured...thats why i said it
<vidd> your cystal ball in the shop too?
<vidd> =]
<scizzo-> nah I just read minds
<vidd> ok...do you see lotto numbers too?
<scizzo-> nope
<vidd> darn!
<scizzo-> well good luck with the machine then
<vidd> thanks for your input
<scizzo-> well I need to sleep now...so...hehe
<The-Kernel> bye!
<R_M> I installed the nVidia proprietary drivers on my machine, decided I didn't like them, and uninstalled and restarted. Now I get an error box about how the x server can't start due to graphical error. So I rebooted into recovery mode. What package(s) do I need to apt-get to fix the graphics?
<soldats> R_M, is that a different card than what you normally use
<R_M> In re X server question, never mind, I found the problem; I had boogered up my fstab.
<R_M> If anyone was here for my wireless card question, I've rebooted my main Linux box with the card in it and it defefinitely detected it. The question's why my old Abit BH6/Celeron 300A system didn't.
<jasonago> is there a "Run" applet in xubuntu? Well I'm not really on xubuntu...I just installed xfce in kubuntu...any help on how I can run adept manager as root? I am always prompted "You cant make any modifications...blah blah...youi need to become root..."....
<R_M> jason: if you open a terminal (under accessories) you can type sudo <command-you-want-to-run>
<R_M> It'll then ask for your password.
<R_M> But it'll only do that every few minutes, so you can sudo several commands but only have to enter your password once.
<jasonago2> what's the name of the default window style in xubuntu?
<jasonago2> I have installed xfce on kubuntu and I think the default style I have is different from the xubuntu website's screenshots....
<soldats> no clue but i think its toward the end if the list
<neur1> kubuntu is kde
<soldats> lol yea i has read error
<neur1> what's up soldats
<soldats> hey man
<soldats> did you get all your stuff solved
<soldats> where do you live
<neur1> nope, did all the patches but press play and it blinks then turns off
<neur1> for dvd playback
<neur1> are you guys using the default player or do you have a favorite?
<neur1> hawaii usa
<neur1> is there a setting to change the font color in the panel?
<soldats> lol i has a dvd player for my dvds
<soldats> not sure about font color
<soldats> what app are you using
<neur1> for?
<neur1> in the panel
<soldats> dvd?
<neur1> totem
<soldats> ahh, i love it
<soldats> do you have the restricted codecs
<neur1> it works well in an hp but not in an ibm
<soldats> er i really dont remeberwhat they are called
<neur1> yes
<soldats> some dvds are restricted and wont play right
<neur1> followed the directions for both, except ibm has 16 color bit
<neur1> so i guess that's the holdup
<soldats> lol maybe im not sure
<neur1> should work , on paper lol
<soldats> ha
<soldats> i have had no electricity for a few days but was there something else you needed a few days ago or was that it
<soldats> i really dont remember
<bajaboy1010> I hate to be a bother, but is this where i can come for help?
<crimsun> sure.
<bajaboy1010> I just got Xubuntu for the first time on my computer and I've run into a problem
<corruptionoflulz> j #pcmcorega
<bajaboy1010> is there anyone i should talk to specificly?
<soldats> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bajaboy1010> heh-
<bajaboy1010> ok so I just installed Xubuntu on an old dell laptop, a Latitude cs400
<bajaboy1010> and I get this odd display error
<bajaboy1010> The system cant detect my graphics card
<bajaboy1010> so when I try to log in the screen is very tiny
<bajaboy1010> and there is a lot of black space around the screen
<bajaboy1010> anyone know what to do about it?
<soldats> hmm
<soldats> have you checked the resolution
<soldats> tried to set it to what you prefer
<bajaboy1010> yes, but the system cant detect what moniter the laptop uses, and i have no way of knowing for sure. so what ends up happening is that it reverts to a smaller resolution
<soldats> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" try the defaults and when you get to monitor set to desired resolution. make backups as necessary
<bajaboy1010> ok sounds good
<bajaboy1010> I'll try
<bajaboy1010> sweet
<bajaboy1010> thanks
<soldats> dont take this lightly
<bajaboy1010> ?
<soldats> there is a chance something might mess up
<bajaboy1010> I have no data on the system as of yet, so there is no serious risk involved
<soldats> just use the default when necessary since you dont know the monitor settings
<soldats> ohok
<bajaboy1010> yeah, this is a newly installed system
<soldats> ill be back in a bit i goot run to the store
<soldats> ill chack back in a few
<bajaboy1010> thanks for the hekp
<bajaboy1010> Ill give it a shot
<ere4si> !hotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> hotkey??
<ere4si> mapping keys to functions
<neur1> how big is the iso?
<soldats> ere4si, like what functions opening something???
<ere4si> hotkeys is a service - you can map key combos to open apps etc
<soldats> you can also use applications > aettings  > keyboard settings
<ere4si> you can use the menu as well :)
<soldats> menu to do what
<soldats> ere4si, menu to do what
<ere4si> soldats: - poor attempt at humor... - menu to open apps :)
<soldats> ahh sorry i am a little inebriated
<soldats> the menu will open all apps
<soldats> if said app is in menu
<ere4si> the issue was hotkey wasn't running as a service so no buttons could be mapped
<Catoptromancy> you can map key combos to do anything really
<soldats> yes
<ere4si> not my dishes :)
<Catoptromancy> it could!
<soldats> lol
<ere4si> hehe
<Catoptromancy> with some creatvivity
<soldats> write a program with pygame to wash dishes and add hot keys ???? profit
<Catoptromancy> need housr interface
<Catoptromancy> house
<Catoptromancy> wireless adaptors
<ere4si> interface with a dishwasher - the missus would get upset at being connected to the net!
<soldats> internet == world domination
<TheSheep> google? did someone say google?
<soldats> dishwasher == google
<Pondiboy> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neur1> what's the name to input for a terminal laucher, not xterm but . . .
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal
<neur1> thank you
<mikubuntu> are there any devs in the room?  wonder if anyone ever considered putting the version names or numbers on the splash screen?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: your best bet to reach devs ia the -dev mailing list
<TheSheep> s/ia/is
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: we are keeping them in a closet and forcing to program, you see
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: ahhhh....
<mikubuntu> no, i'm not that ambitious ... lol
 * Pondiboy is away: auto-away
<TheSheep> Pondiboy: can you please disable these messages?
<TheSheep> Pondiboy: thank you
<mikubuntu> my real prob tonite is that i don't know why two supposedly good etho cards are not getting detected on either of two machines i had x on... but not sure what version, hence the question about displaying version #s.  am reinstalling with fresh burn of 7.10, and hoping/wondering if after all that my etho will get detected.
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: weird, we had someone with similar problem last night
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: it worked in one box and didn't in other
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: might be a coincidence though
<mikubuntu> or a conspiracy.
<mikubuntu> you never know. lol.
<TheSheep> stealth ninja bunnies are everywhere
<mikubuntu> wee little buggers, aren't they
<mikubuntu> 89% of base system installed, just checked, got a ways to go still... want to try to have these two machines ready to give away for xmas  ...  arrrrrgggghhh....
<botchy> Hi! I just installed Xubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and I would really like to go online now with it. I can't do it on my own. The Internet comes from my Windows XP desktop via an ad-hoc wifi connection and worked with xp on the laptop. Anyone in the mood to help me set it up?
<botchy> when I use the tool next to the clock, windows says connection established but xubuntu doesn't and kills it after a minute. ther is no web access during that time
<gerro> botchy: have you connected it to ethernet for a bit and updated the system?
<gerro> it lists a wireless card/interface too right?
<botchy> no. my cable modem doesn't allow further ethernet devices. even unplugging the other one won't help, no matter if xubuntu or windows
<botchy> but eth1 lists my wireless card, a cisco aeronet 350, so its compatible and preinstalled
<mikubuntu> botchy, what's an ad hoc wifi?
<gerro> botchy: there info about doing what your working with here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188482.html
<gerro> botchy: also what is your essid? if you put number or capitals in weird spots it won't be recognized I think
<botchy> well, its directly between the windows desktop and the laptop, no router involved. well the ssid is MaFe86
<botchy> it is in the networks lists, but after entering the wep code, the connection simply doesn't get established
 * Pondiboy is back (gone 00:33:43)
<TheSheep> Pondiboy: please disable these messages
<gerro> botchy: hmm I put wep key (hexadecimal) don't know what it means by ascii
<botchy> i tried both. but should be hexadecimal, as it consists of 13 numbers
<gerro> huh?
<gerro> hexadecimal isn't all numbers
<gerro> its 1-9 with A-F
<gerro> oh and 0 too
<botchy> oh. well there is also a 0.
<botchy> is there a different tool that i could use to cinfig my settings?
 * Pondiboy is away: auto-away
<mikubuntu> Pondiboy has left the building.
<botchy> i'll try again later
<botchy> thx for trying
<tich> does thunar support tagging (or some other convenient, maybe non-hierarchical, way of organizing)?
<tich> i know that thunar has the media tagging plugin which allows tagging of music files but i want something that could tag and search tags of all files.
<Catoptromancy> grep maybe?
<Catoptromancy> depends on file
<chris_were> may i have some advice
<chris_were> so is everybody here a devoted xfce fan?
<Catoptromancy> possibly
<TheSheep> chris_were: no
<TheSheep> chris_were: also, this is a support channel
<bim> I log in, I see the spash, and then my screens turn gray. If I ctl-alt-f1 and back,  I see my desktop briefly, then back to gray. Help?
<anquietas> Greetings.
<bim> anquietas: do you answer questions?
<anquietas> I answer those I am capable of.
<anquietas> Though, I am here to ask for an advice. :) I am contemplating switching to Xubuntu. Is Xubuntu stable? What are the disadvantages? Does it look good? (Stupid question, but it's not irrelevant)
<bim> well, consider the question I asked a few moments ago ...  I log in, I see the spash, and then my screens turn gray. If I ctl-alt-f1 and back,  I see my desktop briefly, then back to gray. Help?
<anquietas> Graphics driver fails to do its job?
<bim> I'm finding it not all that stable, and that there isn't much evidence of a support community.
<bim> Driver is fine. GNOME works fine.
<bim> xubuntu worked fine yesterday.
<anquietas> Ah. Hm. Did you change something consciously?
<bim> I plugged my second monitor back in when I returned from my trip.
<anquietas> Does it help to... plug it out again?
<bim> I ran out of patience before trying that experiment.
<anquietas> Try it. It might be significant.
<anquietas> Albeit I can't think of a logical correlation...
<bim> it may be related to a problem I saw before: every so often, some mysterious process 'turns off' the 'xfce manage desktop' preference.
<bim> I can't figure out where it is stored on disk.
<anquietas> I have never used Xubuntu, nor Xfce. Therefore I haven't experienced such issues (yet!).
<TheSheep> bim: press alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop'
<TheSheep> bim: that happens whet xfdesktop crashes
<TheSheep> bim: but it should't crash anymore in 7.10
<bim> That sounds like the solution to my second problem, not my first one, insofar as ps claimed that I had an xfdesktop process when I used ctl-alt-f1 to get to a shell.
<anquietas> TheSheep, could you tell me some relevant information about Xubuntu?
<bim> However, I'll try it in a moment.
<TheSheep> !ask | anquietas
<ubotu> anquietas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anquietas> I asked. :P
<anquietas> «  I am contemplating switching to Xubuntu. Is Xubuntu stable? What are the disadvantages? Does it look good? (Stupid question, but it's not irrelevant) »
<TheSheep> anquietas: you need to be a little more specific
<anquietas> More specifically: I am using Debian with Enlightenment right now - Does it make sense to switch to Xubuntu? What would I lose, what could I gain?
<TheSheep> anquietas: it's stable, there are screenshots on the xubuntu.org web page, disadvantages depend on what you do/need
<TheSheep> anquietas: I don't know enlightement too well
<pleia2> anquietas: I switched from debian with enlightenment, xfce is nice since it's easier to do stuff like bind keys and make other config changes, I'm quite happy with it
<anquietas> I need a stable and reliable operating system and a visually pleasing desktop environment to run scientific applications which I would hate to see crashing while doing their job.
<TheSheep> anquietas: compared to xubuntu, debian is more stable :)
<anquietas> pleia2, may I ask what you are mainly doing on the computer?
<pleia2> anquietas: I'm a sysadmin, so primarily I am sshing into servers to do command line work, but I also have a mail client running, a web browser, use gimp often, music player
<anquietas> Well, I guess that it's almost unavoidable that a system crashes at times... it's just the frequency of it doing so that makes me think of switching to a more "stable" system.
<bim> all is well on one monitor.
<TheSheep> anquietas: if your system crashes, I'd seriously check the hardware
<bim> xfdesktop is already running.
<bim> I thought to kill and restart it, but i don't know what to tell it for -display.
<anquietas> =P TheSheep, interestingly, it doesn't crash on Vista.
<pleia2> anquietas: I don't have problems with crashes (although, I did on Debian from time to time due to xorg issues)
<bim> and it worked fine on two monitors two days ago.
<bim> any ideas?
<anquietas> bim, mh. Plugging out the second monitor helped? Cool.
<TheSheep> bim: the usual "what did you change?" :)
<bim> That's all I changed. On Monday, I was running on two monitors.
<bim> On tuesday and wednesday, on the road with just the laptop.
<bim> Now back.
<bim> I probably didled the 'compose windows' settings.
<bim> In other words, it's probably not quite all I changed.
<anquietas> You possibly have to tell xfdesktop to ... use both monitors ?
<bim> it is using both desktops. It shows the right stuff for a tantelizing instant.
<bim> I guess I could flush all of ~/.config and see what I see.
<TheSheep> bim: just create a new account
<bim> I have an extra, come to think of it. Off I go.
<anquietas> Well, thanks for the advice TheSheep / pleia2.
<anquietas> Can I get a Xubuntu LiveCD?
<bim> well, that did it. Some settings really doesn't get along with my second monitor.
<anquietas> LiveCD Iso.
<scizzo-> anquietas: yes
<scizzo-> anquietas: the standard ISO is actually a small LiveCD thingy which you can see how it looks on the computer
<anquietas> Nice. Is it the 7.10 release I should get?
<scizzo-> anquietas: AFAIK E17 is nice if you want to have whole animation and so on desktop....which IMO compiz cover rather good at the moment
<scizzo-> anquietas: E17 has a few other advanteges also..however I belive that if you want to use a good GTK2 stable system running the same stuff as Ubuntu with gnome then I do suggest Xubuntu
<scizzo-> anquietas: also....XFCE is fast
<anquietas> Mind you, I am a newbie, as to Linux. :) Compiz is ... yet another desktop manager?
<scizzo-> anquietas: nah...its the motor running to create shadows and so on for menus etc
<scizzo-> ubotu: tell anquietas about compiz
<scizzo-> bah
<scizzo-> need to learn how it works
<anquietas> It worked.
<anquietas> I got a private message. :P
<scizzo-> anquietas: http://www.xfce-look.org/
<scizzo-> anquietas: is a nice place to see how people change the desktop a bit on XFCE
<scizzo-> ooo....good afternoon all btw
<anquietas> :) Greetings.
<anquietas> Mhm, thanks for the link.
<anquietas> Therefore, Compiz is an application running simultaneously to the system that manages the GUI's appearance?
<scizzo-> no problem
<scizzo-> anquietas: there ya go!
<anquietas> Fine.
<scizzo-> you have standard settings you can add to the desktop directly...however compiz is really dependent on the GLX settings for the card also
<scizzo-> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<anquietas> Uhm, Geforce 7200.
<anquietas> It should suffice for most things, I guess...
<scizzo-> yeah
<scizzo-> the nvidia drivers are ok at the moment
<scizzo-> the support for the cards also
<anquietas> True. That's one thing I have had least problems with.
<scizzo-> my suggestion is to try xubuntu out on a drive somewhere...if you like it...well then you like it and can overwrite everything with that wonderful system called xubuntu
<anquietas> Mh, is Compiz included in the Xubuntu package (7.10 [x86] Desktop) ?
<TheSheep> anquietas: no
<anquietas> But it's surely simple to add it.
<anquietas> Right? =D
<TheSheep> anquietas: probably
<TheSheep> anquietas: but who'd want it?
<scizzo-> I have never tried installing it on the XFCE system
<anquietas> scizzo-, where did you install it?
<TheSheep> anquietas: xubuntu has some simple compositing build in: transparency and shadows
<scizzo-> anquietas: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<scizzo-> anquietas: another good link
<scizzo-> anquietas: well I am using the standard stuff that is included with xubuntu..and well...I don't feel that 200 animated windows on the desktop is need for a working desktop
<scizzo-> anquietas: I am using a few shadows and so on
<anquietas> True, but Compiz can be used decently. It's not necessary to flood the desktop with effects.
<anquietas> It's just that I have stumbled across a nice Compiz theme on the link you sent before and I want to try it. :P
<scizzo-> screenshot.....smile everyone
<TheSheep> anquietas: it's easy to insatll and try, it gets a little harder to have running by default, but there are howtos
<anquietas> Ubuntu 7.10 seems to have it pre-installed.
<TheSheep> anquietas: yes, but xubuntu is supposed to be lighter
<TheSheep> kernel upgrade, yay
<scizzo-> anquietas: http://fluff.ath.cx/screenshot_1.png
<scizzo-> anquietas: that is what I am using at the moment
<TheSheep> oooh, a screenshot contest? :D
<scizzo-> TheSheep: nah
<scizzo-> TheSheep: me being silly as always
<scizzo-> so a silly contest. :P
<TheSheep> scizzo-: pretty harcore contrast
<TheSheep> d
<TheSheep> scizzo-: that white window on black background
<scizzo-> hehe
<anquietas> Nice, scizzo-. :)
<scizzo-> TheSheep: well if it is going to be white...its going to be white
<scizzo-> TheSheep: I am using a 8800GTS card with a Samsung 226CW monitor... :P
<TheSheep> 940bw here
<TheSheep> http://atos.wmid.amu.edu.pl/~sheep/shot.png
<scizzo-> TheSheep: nice
<TheSheep> that's what I use for an IDE :)
<scizzo-> TheSheep: coding a game or something?
<TheSheep> scizzo-: yeah, folling around
<TheSheep> fooling
<scizzo-> hehe nice
<anquietas> scizzo-, where are you from?
<scizzo-> beutiful girls, next to denmark, europe
<node_6> hi all
<node_6> I'm new to ubuntu.  I understand that it's based on debian ( good! )  Debian does have an excellent package manager and selection of packages, though the packages in the stable branch are allowed to get pretty stale (imho).
<scizzo-> node_6: you mean no updates?
<node_6> how do ubuntu's packages compare to debian's?   and does xubuntu share packages with ubuntu?
<node_6> scizzo-:  security updates are wonderful, but minor/major version updates for new compatibilties/feature support leave a bit to be desired
<node_6> I'm on etch 64-bit now and I just picked up a couple security updates this morning.  I have absolutely no complaints there
<TheSheep> ubuntu has a release every 6 months
<TheSheep> on a fixed schedule
<TheSheep> the packages are not updated before releases, except for security/bug fixes
<node_6> in the 6-month releases, how close are the included packages to the latest and greatest?
<scizzo-> node_6: depends on the releases really
<node_6> eg.  etch is still on gnome 2.14
<TheSheep> node_6: I don't remember exactly (you can check it on the wiki), but I think the version freeze is 2 months before the release
<node_6> and does xubuntu share packages with ubuntu?
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule <-- schedule for Hardy
<scizzo-> node_6: yes
<TheSheep> node_6: yes
<node_6> therefore, by choosing xubuntu over ubuntu, I would not loose a great deal of package choices?
<node_6> (other than having xfce instead of gnome)
<TheSheep> node_6: you can install each and every package from any of ubuntu, kubuntu or edubuntu
<TheSheep> node_6: the difference is only in what's installed by default and initial configuration
<node_6> understood
<node_6> thanks all :)
<Maconga> I just installed Xunbunto on another computer from a live cd, restarted the computer, and i get this message "Operating Ststem Not Found"
<Maconga> Operating Sytstem*
<Maconga> Can someone help me ?
<node_6> hmm..
<node_6> Maconga:  1) did you install a bootloader (lilo, grub)?  2) where did you install the bootloader (mbr, hda, sda)?  3) is the boot partition set active?  4) is the bootloader configured correctly (/etc/lilo.conf  /boot/grub/menu.lst)?
<Maconga> Never Mind, Found My problem, I had The Cd Rom set up as Master Drive and the Hard Disk as Slave.
<node_6> :)
<Maconga> Now i got the hard drive set up as Master, and the Cd as  slave
<Maconga> Thanks anyway node_6
<node_6> I made the mistake of choosing amd64 for etch.  I don't think I'll do that this time...  32-bit gusty gibbon for me  :)
<node_6> next thing is the choice of installer...
<node_6> the alternate install CD sounds much more flexible
<node_6> anyone have an opinion?
<TheSheep> node_6: it's faster
<node_6> alternate cd is?
<TheSheep> node_6: and has an expert mode
<TheSheep> node_6: yes
<node_6> :)  and the other cd is like a "live cd" with the option to install?
<TheSheep> and you can for example do the commandline install and install xfce and other parts of xubuntu manually
<node_6> very nice
<TheSheep> node_6: yes
<TheSheep> !install | node_6
<ubotu> node_6: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> node_6: there are more ways :)
<node_6> ah... my options are limited on this machine
<node_6> the network card is wireless-N and no distros support it out-of-the-box
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux <-- I did this once, it went pretty smooth
<node_6> so I need something that will install 99% w/o network access, then install kernel mod for network card, then do updates
<TheSheep> cd would be best probably
 * node_6 nods
<node_6> I don't need install instructions quite yet, but I am curious how smooth ati driver installation is
<node_6> (thinkpad t60 w/ mobility 1400)
<kwhk> just applied updates.  there seem to be some problems now.  when i click "shut down", it beeps.  then, it turns black and some lines showing something [OK], something failed, then the progress bar below "ubuntu", and finally, beeps before totally shuts down.
<kwhk> anyone has similar issues?
<lesshaste_> is there a graphical applet to show you your current wireless connection speed?
<claferri> hello everyone
<vinze> Hey claferri
<claferri> i'm facing a really strange probleme using firefox and flash currently, google didnt help me ... when i go to youtube to see a video, it start playing and loading the video but after a very short time it just stop viewing and the download progress bar disapear
<claferri> i have this problem since two days and i dont know what a can try else, i tryied reinstalling flash plugin, firefox, gnash
<vinze> It happens with both Adobe's flash player and Gnash?
<claferri> no, i fact i didnt succed reading a video with gnash
<vinze> Ah, ok
<vinze> Well, it could of course be a Youtube bug, did you experience the same problems with embedded YouTube videos?
<claferri> it want me to install some codec that i did install but then trying to make me install them another time
<claferri> yes, daylimotion is the same
<claferri> hmmm embedded youtube video ... means?
<claferri> sorry my english is not so good (a)
<vinze> That another website displays a Youtube video
<claferri> ok, didnt try this test, just gonna try
<claferri> but the daylimotion site seems to react the same with me
<vinze> Very odd, I'm afraid I can't help you
<claferri> google video react also the same way ...
<claferri> i'm really getting bored with this :)
<claferri> vinze: thx anyway ;)
<failbit> hi
<failbit> can anyone tell me how i can get compiz running with xfce?
<failbit> nvidia, glx already ok
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<failbit> but what do i have to change with xfce?
<failbit> i mean i cant install compiz-kde or compiz-gnome?
<vidd> ummm....nothing
<TheSheep> failbit: why you can't do it?
<failbit> is this recommendet.. and which one should i use then
<vidd> id use the -gnome
<FunnyMan3595> Is there a graphical interface to grub in here somewhere?
<Catoptromancy> why would grub need a gui?
<FunnyMan3595> To change which OS is the boot default.
<Catoptromancy> oh a grub config
<FunnyMan3595> Right.
<Catoptromancy> maybe in etc?
<evil_tech> grub.conf
<FunnyMan3595> Yeah, I know where the file is.
<FunnyMan3595> I know how to handle it, but the people I'm handing the computer off to, not so much.
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> Could make a GUI
<evil_tech> or a script
<FunnyMan3595> (and actually, it's not etc or even grub.conf (without a symlink), it's /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Catoptromancy> 2-3 buttons, that mv's a grub.conf to /etc and mv's out old one
<FunnyMan3595> Yeah, I'd considered that.
<Catoptromancy> pyglade i hear is easy
<Catoptromancy> heh
<FunnyMan3595> Think I'll probably just look up how to default it to the last one used.
<Catoptromancy> if people can handle a simple terminal
<FunnyMan3595> Or, rather, read the instructions in the file.
<Catoptromancy> shell and symlink, $bootwindows   or $bootlinux
<Catoptromancy> and those would swap the grub confs
<Catoptromancy> or to get tricky you can have the app, actually edit grub.conf
<anquietas> FunnyMan3595, zyes.
<FunnyMan3595> These aren't techies.  Best to stay as simple as possible.
<anquietas> <yes>
<Catoptromancy> as simple as possible?
<Catoptromancy> 2 commands heh
<zoredache> FunnyMan3595: I think grub includes a feature that lets it default ot the last used...
<anquietas> In fact, FunnyMan3595, a terminal is way simpler than a GUI.
<FunnyMan3595> No, no, non-techies.  People for whom "icon" is a vaguely-recognized word.
<anquietas> I don't know why people fear typing.
<zoredache> FunnyMan3595: if they fear the word 'icon', do you really think a dual-boot system is going to make them happy?
<Catoptromancy> doesnt grub just list OSes anyway?
<CarlFK> http://xubuntu.com shouldn't it mention it works better on low end hardware?
<FunnyMan3595> zoredache: Why wouldn't it?  They don't know enough to see it as complicated.
<FunnyMan3595> As long as the controls are easy and the memorization negligible, it's not hard on the user.
<zoredache> FunnyMan3595: because if they don't understand it, they wouldn't understand why you had to reboot to use office...  A dual boot system doesn't allow for easy multitasking...  It will probably be more annoying to them, then useful
<FunnyMan3595> The difference in speed is more than enough to make up for a little hassle.
<FunnyMan3595> It's got 128MB of memory and XP.  Even Xubuntu isn't blazing, but it's a big improvement over the slow beast that is XP.
<evil_tech> xp on 128
<evil_tech> ***cries
<zoredache> FunnyMan3595: I am speaking from a place of experience where I tried to put Linux on desktop... users whined too much, and just stayed in windows.  It was wasted effort.  If you can't completely switch them to linux you probably won't be able to switch them
<evil_tech> i hope you nlited the heck out of your xp install
<zoredache> FunnyMan3595: oh, and just a little hassel tends to be a big deal for users that don't care about catering to the need sof the computer and actually want to get their work done
<FunnyMan3595> Meh, I needed Linux anyway so I had a stable place to clean XP from, and with the amount they use it, they'll never notice the disk space.
<Cygnet> does anyone know how to get a failsafe boot please please pretty please
<zoredache> at boot type press the esc key?  choose failsafe
<Cygnet> at boot type?
<zoredache> boot time*
<zoredache> Cygnet: what is broken that you are trying to fix with a failsafe boot
<Cygnet> I'm trying to install a new nvidia card and linux hangs during boot with the card installed
<Cygnet> I'm trying to get a command prompt so I can do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and install the nvidia drivers
<zoredache> reboot, and hit esc at the right time.  A message will appear on the screen at the right time for about 2 seconds
<Cygnet> you mean go into the bios?
<zoredache> no....  just reboot and watch closely.  you will see a message suggesting that you can press ESC
<Cygnet> ok, I'll try that now
<zoredache> it will be after the bios is done,
<Cygnet> it went into grub, I didn't see any press ESC messages
<Cygnet> I've tried choosing the recovery mode option, it hangs
<zoredache> so you did get the grub menu?
<Cygnet> yes
<zoredache> ah well, that would probably mean the kernel doesn't like the video card.  You may be able to fix things from the grub menu by disabling apm, acpi, or sending some other kernel option...  But I don't know what
<Cygnet> a few posts on the forums suggest disabling the intel graphics drivers but what if that doesn't work, am I stuck with no graphics at all then and no way to fix it?
<zoredache> Well, you could install another video card to get the system to boot, or you could try booting from a livecd of some sort...
<Cygnet> true...
<Cygnet> in a total disaster situation without any graphics drivers at all, would I still be able to get 640x480x256?
<zoredache> ok, tell me this.. what is the last thing that shows up on your screen?
<Cygnet> if I try to boot linux, you mean?
<zoredache> yes....
<iowa> hi, my "run-thingy" (alt+f2) isnt working (not showing upp when i press the combination), anyone know what the reason could be?
<Cygnet> with graphical boot, it goes partway and the progress bar gets stuck, in recovery mode I get a bunch of boot messages and then it gets stuck
<Cygnet> I don't know what the last set of boot messages it gives me means
<zoredache> well in the recovery mode what is the last message...  read it and write it in here
<Cygnet> the very last line is [750.209665] =======================
<zoredache> ... how about telling me the last message that has words...
<Cygnet> before that is [750.209531] [<c010432e>] work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<Cygnet> I have a whole screen full of stuff like that
<zoredache> hrm... that message seems to indicate a kernel dump..
<zoredache> your choices probably are either take out the card, or find someone who knows what kernel paramaters you need to send to let the kernel boot clean...
<zoredache> oh, or you could try installing an older or newer version of ubuntu I guess.  Perhaps a different kernel will boot
<Cygnet> I do still have a few feisty kernels in the list
<zoredache> have you tried them...
<zoredache> if not, then try one
<Cygnet> no, only the latest one
<mokok> Hi all! Hi have a little problem when trying to repeat audio-cd on my system. The system will not mount it and Totem plays only the first song of the CD. First I get an "Unknown error" and then "Invalid mount option when attempted to mount the volume". What's wrong?
<zoredache> mokok: what is a 'repeast audio-cd', and why are you trying to mount and audio cd?
<mokok> zoredache: My system automaticly tried to mount it
<Cygnet> I tried 2.6.20 and 2.6.17, neither of them are booting either
<Cygnet> I guess I'll have to take out the card and ask on the forums about it
<Ben_cs> hello
<Ben_cs> any one comparfed xubuntu to mint 4 with xfce?
<evil_tech> no though i have been meaning to
<Viper550> Just wondering, if you were to install the Xubuntu packages on Ubuntu Gutsy through xubuntu-desktop, will it change the usplash artwork and all that too?
<TheSheep> Viper550: no
<TheSheep> Viper550: you need to run update-alternatives and rebuild your initrd for that
<Viper550> Okay
<Ben_cs> for some reason i've been thinking i've seen best eye candy with xfce. might i've been mistaken, and what i really saw was kde made to look like xfce (small pannel)?
<Catoptromancy> Panels are very customizable
<Catoptromancy> in both
<Catoptromancy> I can probably make default Xfce look like kde
<Ben_cs> i have to experiment with editing a file. no gui tool for that right?
<Catoptromancy> its easy
<Catoptromancy> right click panel, add items or panel properties
<Ben_cs> someone here gave me a link to explanation about editing the pannel file. i should try that later on
<Catoptromancy> settings > user interface settings
<Catoptromancy> settings > desktop settings
<Catoptromancy> 3 places to make it look alot different
<Catoptromancy> I made a guest account
<Catoptromancy> it looks exactly like Windows
<Ben_cs> Catoptromancy: yes but most of the difference is made by pannel
<Catoptromancy> even windows
<Catoptromancy> with the Settings options
<Catoptromancy> panels are layed out in panel option
<Catoptromancy> but theme is in use interface and desktop settings
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: if you desire some serious eye candy, look at awn :)
<Catoptromancy> lol me eye candy?
<Nap> fellas
<Nap> perhaps you can help
<Nap> i just installed xubuntu w/ grub on the default hd0
<Nap> and... grub doesn't load
<Nap> ?_?
<TheSheep> Nap: what does it say?
<Ben_cs> here's an example of cool pannel: http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Blubuntu-Aurora?content=62176
<Nap> welp the installation finished
<Nap> i just have no boot options, itjust goes into my windowsxp
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: that may be awn or the kde dock
<Nap> grr i already looked at that haha
<Ben_cs> TheSheep: it says gtk theme
<TheSheep> Nap: tried the 'recover grub' option?
<Ben_cs> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ben_cs> what's awn
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: but it's not a gnome/xfce panel
<Ben_cs> ?
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: avant windows navigator
<Nap> thesheep, where?
<Ben_cs> ok
<Nap> in recoveringubuntuafterinstallingwindows?
<Ben_cs> will check
<Ben_cs> thanks
<TheSheep> Nap: yes
<Nap> wll i read through it lol
<Nap> what a pain =(
<Nap> is grub even supposed to install?
<TheSheep> if reading causes you pain...
<Nap> hah i mean all the steps
<Nap> there was never an error or anything
<Nap> grub just doesn't install most of the time?
<TheSheep> Nap: no, it installs
<Nap> i've just sifted through the forums & those grub docs and it seems like it doesnt ;)
<TheSheep> Nap: most of the time
<TheSheep> Nap: well, then we all must be booting into linux by means of magic
<Nap> is there a way to know what exactly didn't go right for my instal?
<TheSheep> Nap: yes, read the install log
<Catoptromancy> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9692/snapshot27ha2.png
<Catoptromancy> mmm eye candy
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: looks good
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: except for some details
<Catoptromancy> details?
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Nap> hm where's the install log?
<TheSheep> Nap: in /var/log in your installed system, you can get there with the livecd
<scizzo-> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/72087-heroes-black_uxga.jpg
<scizzo-> thats about the most enjoyable wallpaper I have seen
<TheSheep> so. much. gloss.
<Nap> ah i just installed the ext2 drivers for windows, how can i tell which .log it'd be?
<Nap> dpkg.log
<TheSheep> seriously, what's with all this gloss, am I the only one who doesn't like it?
<TheSheep> installer.log
<TheSheep> probably
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> installer subdirectory
<scizzo-> TheSheep: yeah but the image is fun though
<Nap> hmm i can't find anything to do with grub
<Nap> in the other log i found "01:03:48 status installed grub"
<TheSheep> Nap: say, do you have something like 'virus protection' enabled in bios?
<scizzo-> Nap: did you use lilo before or did you do a linux install and then the win install?
<TheSheep> Nap: or 'read only bootsector'?
<Nap> thesheep, hmm i'll have to check
<Ben_cs> wow e17 looks nice
<Ben_cs> so sexy
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: only on the surface
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: tinfoil and plaster
<Nap> scizzo-, i never used lilo, i had winxp installed before xubun
<Ben_cs> TheSheep, you mean it looks nice, but works badly?
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: no, I mean it looks nice until you move something or click on something
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: don't know how it works actually
<Nap> i shall return !
<Ben_cs> what happens when u move something?
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: rough edges appear :)
<Ben_cs> oh
<TheSheep> Ben_cs: at list it was so lat time I checked, last year
<Ben_cs> i can install e17 from repos right? in addition to xfce?
<TheSheep> I don't know
<node_6> hi all
<node_6> I'm just installed xubuntu 7.0 from the CD. When it boots gdm will not start
<Ben_cs> i'm going to sleep
<Ben_cs> good night all
<node_6> the screen flashes to garbage, then back to HUGE font cli, then back to garbage, etc.
<TheSheep> node_6: press alt+ctrl+f1 to get to the console
<node_6> eventually it says that it has shutdown too many times and will wait 2 minutes to try again
<node_6> there are no (EE)'s in X's log except for  "Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<node_6> yes, TheSheep
<node_6> (I'm in recovery mode now)
<TheSheep> node_6: try commenting out dri in /etc/X11/xorg
<TheSheep> .conf
<node_6> there is no such line
<node_6> X starts just fine (startx) from recovery mode
<node_6> it just won't come up via gdm in normal boot mode
<TheSheep> node_6: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and disable dri in there
<node_6> completed. rebooting now
<TheSheep> no need to reboot :/
<node_6> yep.  works well now
<node_6> ty TheSheep
<TheSheep> :)
<Lap> ahh windows keeps locking up... hence the main reason i'm installing linux
<Lap> anyway thesheep, my bios didnt have those settings
<Lap> this is Nap btw
<TheSheep> Lap: hmm. you might try luck with lilo instead
<TheSheep> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<TheSheep> hm.. no howto :/
<Lap> so whats the main reason for ubuntu favoring grub?
<TheSheep> no idea
<neur1> is lilo an option?
<Lap> would having xubuntu installed on my primary slave (where my windows is too) be a possible problem?
<somerville32> not especially, no
<Lap> oh okay
<Lap> so do i have to insatll lilo with my livecd?
<Lap> install
<TheSheep> Lap: you have it booted?
<Lap> nope
<Lap> in windows right now
<TheSheep> so, first, you need to boot the live cd...
<Viper550> Okay, having issues! I installed xubuntu-desktop so I could have XFCE, right? After I log off, I log back into Gnome, it works. I reboot, then go into Gnome, and it isn't working.
<Lap> so there's no way to configure to boot to my linux using windows?
<TheSheep> no
<neur1> to refresh the screen . . . is there a command?
<Tony_> i dont know
#xubuntu 2007-12-21
<daurnimator> mmm
<daurnimator> how do I tell xubuntu I'm in daylight savings?
<daurnimator> it keeps sychronizing my clock to the wrong offset
<zoredache> zz_daurnimator: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<counterpoint> Hello guys
<counterpoint>  I need some assistance
<evil_tech> ask away
<counterpoint> what is the syntax for configuring the Apt host name  for mirror achieve in ubuntu or xubuntu
<counterpoint>  the installation states that a standard  host name and port format is to be  used.
<OctZ[home]> I just installed Xubuntu 7.10, installed the nVidia drivers, rebooted, and upon logging in the font size is too small to be understood. Is there a file I can edit to change the font size, or is there a work around for this?
<OctZ[home]> I tried blowing away .config and .gconf but that didn't help
<OctZ[home]> grepping the Xorg.0.log file indicates that the DPI is (54, 54) anyone know how to change this?
<OctZ[home]> reconfiguring X fixed it
<Nap> fellas
<Nap> so i accidently installed NIS on xubunt
<Nap> and now it doesn't boot up =/
<Nap> how do i uninstall it?
<Nap> oh well i'll just format
<neur1> does anyone have vbox working?
<neur1> is the alpha 2 up?
<rance> ive got an old pc that wont boot from the xubuntu cd, (the newer pcs will, and the cd works on those)  so I need to make a floppy that will start the pc and transfer to the cd, the howtos all talk about smartbootmanager, but that doesnt seem to be available anymore as the download site is offline, any other ideas?
<neur1> where is the volume ? tried adding an applet to the panel but it's a no-go
<soldats> huh
<neur1> where is the volume ? tried adding an applet to the panel but it's a no-go
<neur1> soldats wyb
<soldats> i lost electricity for a few days im so pissed
<neur1> yikes
<soldats> lol yea
<soldats> had to do with not recieving a copy of lease
<soldats> but yea what window manager are you on now since youve been tryinag alot
<neur1> xfce stock xubuntu
<neur1> is there a bug with the volume?
<soldats> not that i know of
<neur1> can't find mine
<soldats> rclick the task bar and go to add new item and click on volume control
<soldats> ?
<neur1> did that . . . nothing , does it have to be on the top?
<soldats> yea i think but im not sure
<soldats> i dont know why it would have to be on top thogh
<soldats> if you add the icon you need to click the run in terminal checkbox i think
<neur1> tried both but it doesn't work
<soldats> err when you adde dit did 2 new icons appear (megaphone looking one and a bar)
<neur1> no icons appear
<soldats> you did on top right
<neur1> yes
<neur1> do i need to make one with a launcher?
<soldats> no shouldnt have to, i just did it myself and it works fine
<neur1> hmm it's just me then
<soldats> oh wait
<soldats> when you added it did you click the middle of the task bar or did you click where other icons are. like the network icon
<soldats> a suggestion maybe
<neur1> i'll try that
<neur1> nothing
<neur1> what would be the command in a launcher
<soldats> xfce4-mixer
<soldats> its just basically a gui for the alsamixer in the terminal
<neur1> thanks
<soldats> but quicker
<soldats> did you run it
<neur1> yes , now i gotta go find a page with sound
<neur1> it works
<neur1> thanks again
<soldats> 0o rad
<soldats> i hope you havent had any other problems, i like to see people with a good install
<neur1> it good to go, two comuters
<soldats> awesome
<neur1> did you see the new dsl?
<soldats> dsl?
<neur1> damn small
<soldats> ahh no i havent
<neur1> you test distros?
<soldats> yea
<soldats> well when i have tiem
<soldats> im about to do arch as soon as i get some more cds
<neur1> do you use a virtual box
<soldats> no i have a bunch of extra hdds
<neur1> by the way is there a command to refresh the screen
<soldats> uhh i think its ctrl alt del, but im not sure
<neur1> lol
<soldats> ctrl alt bksp restarst the session
<soldats> restarts*
<neur1> doesn't ctrl alt del restart?
<neur1> like in kde theres a refresh button
<soldats> bah i really dont remember, i never refresh. ive never had the need to. i just ctrl alt bkspc and do startx since i boot to cli first
<neur1> o.k.
<soldats> refreshing should be used anyways since xfce uses FAM
<soldats> shouldnt**
<soldats> it refreshes automatically if a config folder is modified
<soldats> neur1, well i gotta go ill see you later. have a good night or morning
<neur1> k
<neur1> what's the name of the app that has a scrolling effect, shelf?
<somerville32> Not sure what you mean
<neur1> did you ever try geubuntu? it has a app on the bottom that scrolls thru favorites. icons are animated
<neur1> thanks
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> could it be that editing xorg.conf to add languages, when compiz is running, will crash the system?
<Wizard> hello :)
<Wizard> i've just installed gutsy with xfce on my powerbook, and i must say i'm impressed
<Chris_were> hello, i used to use gnome and now i use xubuntu, but when i play my games its really slow and one game said that i need to instal propiety drivers for an ati or nvidia card, but the thing is, i dont have one. the games ran fine on gnome, what happened?
<vinze> Chris_were, well, you could just try and open Application->System->Restricted Drivers Manager and see if you can install a proprietary driver for whatever card it is you have
<Chris_were> ill have a look
<Chris_were> nope, only my wireless drivers are there and already installed
<Chris_were> the games ran fine on gnome
<vinze> Same installation?
<Chris_were> know from scratch
<vinze> And that Gnome installation, was that Ubuntu?
<Chris_were> yes
<Catoptromancy> DRI enabled?
<Chris_were> what does that mean?
<Catoptromancy> !DRI
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Chris_were> how do i see if its DRI enabled?
<Catoptromancy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Catoptromancy> errr
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> try $vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Catoptromancy> wait
<Catoptromancy> try $cattc/X11/xorg.conf
<Catoptromancy> try $cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chris_were> what am i looking for?
<Catoptromancy> makew sure dri section is uncomments
<Catoptromancy> ed
<vinze> ...so without #'s at the beginning of the lines ;-)
<Chris_were> i cant find a dri section
<Chris_were> its just not there
<Chris_were> ?
<vinze> Catoptromancy, you seem to know more about this than I do...?
<Chris_were> i guess you guys can't work that one out. don't worry it wont kill me
<vinze> Sorry :(
<Catoptromancy> ar
<Catoptromancy> heh took too long
<vinze> Perhaps he's still online and you can /msg him?
<node_6> I'd like to get compiz working on my fresh xubuntu installation
<node_6> I have an ati mobility 1400 card in my t60
<node_6> Are the two not compatible?
<node_6> I guess a specific error message would help, wouldn't it... once sec
<node_6> *one
<node_6> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<node_6> this error causes xorg to switch back to software rendering
<Arelis> I'm speeding up my machine. How's xfce and how well does it work with these tasks?: Schoolwork, listening to music, recording music with my guitar, taking notes, downloading stuff, gaming..
<zoredache> keep in mind that xfce is just a windows manager.  The only thing it does to speed anything else up is to not waste memory/cpu time
<zoredache> if you had enough memory already then you really won't see any difference running vlc on ubuntu vs. kubuntu, vs. xubuntu
<Arelis> 768 MB RAM
<Arelis> zoredache: with 768MB RAM, is it worth it?
<zoredache> what do you mean is it worth it?
<Arelis> i mean will it speed stuff up
<zoredache> compared to what?
<Arelis> GNOME
<Arelis> zoredache: GNOME.
<zoredache> You might see some difference or you might not.  It is easier for you to try then it is for me o speculate.  Personally I don't use xfce because it uses less memory, I like it because I don't really want a window manager that does all the extra junk
<node_6> same
<Arelis> what do you mean by "extra junk"?
<zoredache> the built-in network browser, and things like that
<Arelis> oh, i need that kind of stuff
<node_6> I'm installing a later fglrx driver for AIGLX support.  on the  m-a build,install fglrx-kernel  step, it looks for but can't find a /usr/src/modules directory.  that dir has never existed on any distro that I'm aware of.  any ideas?
<node_6> if anyone has figured out how to installed latest amd driver (catalyst 7.12), please shout :)
<mak1084> how do i close compiz.....i'm not able to c window border nor i cant move the ne window
<evil_tech> alt + f2 then run xfwm4
<mak1084> can you please tell me the commands.
<evil_tech> i think that will stop compiz from running and restore the normal window mangager
<mak1084> xfwm4
<mak1084> thanks it works
<evil_tech> np
<flibberdy> Hi all, I installed xubuntu on an Hp Compaq NC4010 laptop yesterday, everything works except the xfce battery monitor plugin
<flibberdy> it reads for battery information from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT01, whereas my battery information appears in /proc/acpi/battery/C13A. anyone know how to change where it gets info fromt
<newbieee> Is exaile works finr in xubuntu?
<newbieee> coz in my case its not working..
<newbieee> knock knock
<thruxton> newbieee: not working isnt that useful, get it to generate an error message, then google that error
<thruxton> (i dont even know what exaile is btw, so i cant help you)
<vinze> Too late :P
<thruxton> vinze: heh, I block joins,parts and quits so i didnt see him leave
<vinze> Ah...
<radioaktivstorm> anyone active? my gksu responds very slowly...has anyone had this problem? any pointers?
<somerville32> Like, how long?
<radioaktivstorm> on the order of 20ish seconds... substantially longer than it used to take
<TheSheep> same here
<TheSheep> it was like that in feisty too
<radioaktivstorm> really? i didnt really have a problem in feisty. hmm. could it be that there is some package in ubuntu proper that makes a performance difference? I was using ubuntu (gnome) under feisty.
<radioaktivstorm> oh also, one more question that i jsut thought about, is there a reason that  my volume buttons do not function under xubuntu? i have tried doing a bit of searching around for the fix... but nothing ive tried has worked
<thyrax_afk> I added more ram to a new install of ubuntu. Is the swap automatically made bigger? does it matter?
<evil_tech> swap is not automatically adjusted
<thyrax_afk> thanks evil_tech
<evil_tech> and only reason swap is there is if you run out of ram so adding more ram means you should use swap less
<evil_tech> np
<thyrax_afk> I figured that just was going on what I read about having your swap 3x your ram and such
<thyrax_afk> It was just 256mb so it shouldn't matter much :)
<thyrax_afk> I mean 128 :(
<thyrax_afk> I ran top and 350 of 377 is used
<thyrax_afk> I think I will try a minimal install and run open box as the main windows manager.
<evil_tech> always fluxbuntu
<thyrax_afk> why fluxubuntu?
<evil_tech> its ubuntu with fluxbox
<evil_tech> :D
<thyrax_afk> I liked the look of openbox
<thyrax_afk> never knew what it was till yesterday :)
<thyrax_afk> but why should I try fluxubuntu?
<thyrax_afk> Is there a way I can convert this installation to fluxubuntu with out having to download the disc and install from scratch?
<evil_tech> dunno if fluxbuntu-desktop is in the repos yet since it is still RC
<thyrax_afk> ok is there a way to strip down an install of ubuntu?
<thyrax_afk> just remove everything make it look like a barebones server install and install from scratch
<thyrax_afk> I want to remove gnome-desktop I guess
<thyrax_afk> hmmm I guess ill just start from scratch
<ere4si> start with the alternate cd - only about 10mb :)
<thyrax_afk> ere4si: is it the same as the mini.ios?
<thyrax_afk> ere4si: is it the same as the mini.iso*
<ere4si> it's at the ubuntu download page and is command line only - don't know more than that
<thyrax_afk> ok it sounds like it is. I'll definately look into it. Thank you.
<thyrax_afk> definitely*
<evil_tech> alternate cd just doesnt have the live stuff, and has the ability to install a command line only system
<thyrax_is> does it have a gui?
<thyrax_is> for install?
<evil_tech> nope
<evil_tech> text text text
<evil_tech> :)
<thyrax_is> ok thats fine just wondering
<evil_tech> gui's get in the way
<thyrax_is> ha
<ere4si> here's a good howto for the alternate cd - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<evil_tech> stupid question time. if i use multiple monitors of the same type (Dell P991) will dual displays act funky
<thyrax_afk> evil_tech I don't see why it would
<thyrax_afk> ere4si: thanks for the howto
<evil_tech> well only one way to find out
<ere4si> hope it helps thyrax_afk
<thyrax_afk> The monitor shouldn't matter. The video card I would say might
<evil_tech> x800 gt
<evil_tech> works fine right now
<evil_tech> cept it doesnt like x64 bit linux >:
<thyrax_afk> then I doubt you will have a problem. You will sonner have a video card conflict when trying to run multi monitors before you have a monitor conflict
<aanderse> does anyone know how i can easily switch between two keyboard layouts with xfce? when i went into the keyboard preferences it seemed not to work
<node_6> can someone check  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  and see if they get a checksum error, please?
<aanderse> i heard it should be fixed in a couple days
<node_6> oh.  ty :)
<aanderse> adobe put out an update, so ubuntu just has to change their checksum size
<aanderse> could always just install from their site if you are impatient though
<evil_tech> well that was a disaster
<gerro> trying to search for a lot of files with similar name and delete them any tips on what app to use to do such?
<gerro> I tried catfish but no delete function..
<evil_tech> you could use rm with wildcards
<gerro> yeah been wondering about that don't want to delete a load of stuff didn't want to
<gerro> its best if it lists what its going to delete first
<gerro> in an easy to read icon sorted list...
<evil_tech> just open up thunar and press ctrl and select all the files you wanna delete
<gerro> I dunno what does gnome normally use?
<gerro> yes but even in the sub folders?
<evil_tech> you would have to do it folder by folder
<gerro> maybe I can grab catfish source and some how enable file deleting
<gerro> seems stupid to not have option in a search program
<gerro> gnome-search-tool ^^
<evil_tech> how aptly named
#xubuntu 2007-12-22
<R_M> I have a question. So I don't have to retype it all here, it's at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3994582 . I brought it up here the other day and people asked if I was sure that the wireless card worked and that the PCI slot worked. I tested both, and they both did.
<soldats> does bios detect it on the celeron
<soldats> err oops wrong screen
<R_M> It's really frustrating. If anyone can offer any other advice where to look for what's wrong, I'd love to hear it.
<thruxton> R_M: do you know what chipset the card uses?
<thruxton> R_M: try this http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<ransom> hello?
<ransom> anyone out there?
<soldats> ...
<ransom> howdy!
<soldats> hello :)
<ransom> how are you this evening?
<R_M> thruxton: It's a Dynex DX-WGDTC card. According to the info I've found about it online, it works right out of the box with Linux.
<soldats> bored i was supposed to go out but i havent heard from some people yet
<ransom> *nod*
<R_M> As in fact it doeswith my newer Linux box.
<ransom> i have a question:  i'm having trouble getting xubuntu up and running on my Core 1 Duo iMac.  I think i grabbed the right version, i burned it to a cd, and i tried to load the disc from startup but it didn't work...
<ransom> i got the live disc, so it should have loaded the operating system when i restarted and held down the "d" key
<ransom> but it just froze up
<ransom> any suggestions?
<R_M> You sure the disc burned properly?
<ransom> yeah, it verified and i can look at all the contents on the finder
<ransom> does it make a difference that i used a CD and not a DVD?
<soldats> no
<ransom> i haven't tried it on a non-mac x86 computer 'cause i don't have one handy, but do you know if there are any issues with running it on an intel mac?
<soldats> its harder to do
<soldats> not to be shove you away but i think i remembe a few people in #ubuntu who have done it
<ransom> *nod*
<ransom> well, i've had kubuntu up and running on this thing before
<soldats> this channel is slow and its more populated over there
<soldats> really?
<ransom> yeah
<ransom> worked fine
<soldats> did you do a md5 check on the disk
<ransom> yeah
<ransom> after it didn't work the first time, i did anyway ;-)
<ransom> md5 came out fine
<soldats> hmm
<ransom> the file i got was "xubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<ransom> that's the right one, yeah?
<soldats> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-403450.html
<soldats> browse through this
<ransom> hrm
<ransom> i think i might try it
<ransom> thanks alot! have a good night!
<wers> what aestheticall pleasing window border can you recommend? :D
<Ktron> Is there a way to disable the screen going black after 10 minutes of inactivity?
<Ktron> Even if I kill the xscreensaver daemon something else is turning my laptop screen off, and its not a BIOS option
<node_6> I believe the command is    xset s off
<node_6> read   man xset   for details
<eddy> How do I set a program to startup when I boot?
<newbiee> hey i just run compiz --replace but my window is not moving and even i'm not able to minimize the window..........what should i do now?
<newbiee> hello any one is there to help
<ere4si> hello newbie
<newbiee> 			heelo
<newbiee> ere4si: what should i type? its something xfwm --replace
<ere4si> just got here newbiee - what are you trying to do?
<the_nakaii> hello
<the_nakaii> enybody here
<the_nakaii> enybody
<ere4si> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ere4si> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<the_nakaii> xubuntu rulz
<the_nakaii> xubuntu ppc
<the_nakaii> pong is the sound mah dick makes when ah remove it from yo mommas pussie
<the_nakaii> yuck
<the_nakaii> yuck
<the_nakaii> bitch niggah
<scizzo-> morning
<march> gm
<scizzo-> moin
<march> moin scizzo- :)
<MegaVolt> hi, i just set up my new xubuntu 7.10 system but flash (youtube and so on) doesnt work ... i got the macromedia flash mazilla plugin
<MegaVolt> do i need something else?
<graabein> hello
<graabein> merry xmas :-)
<MegaVolt> a little eary ,)
<graabein> yes... how come firefox won't start? i'm on a clean 7.10 install and terminal start gives no message
<MegaVolt> why terminal start?#
<MegaVolt> in my clean install it works
<MegaVolt> both via terminal and the icon
<graabein> nothing happens when i start firefox from the menu so i figured a terminal start would show a reason why
<MegaVolt> any console output?
<graabein> nothing
<MegaVolt> strange ... sorry, no idea
<graabein> i tried to reinstall xfce4 meta package... maybe that will help?
<MegaVolt> is there a flag to get more verbose output when starting firefox?
<graabein> tried --g-fatal-warnings and -jsconsole with the same result
<scizzo-> graabein: ps -ef |grep firefox
<scizzo-> graabein: if there is a firefox.bin process running kill it
<graabein> nothing
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: in firefox type: about:plugins
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: see if flash and so on is there
<scizzo-> graabein: whereis firefox
<scizzo-> graabein: type that
<graabein> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/share/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<scizzo-> or: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<MegaVolt> scizzo-: no plugins are installed
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: restarted the browser after installing the plugins?
<graabein> ii  firefox                                    2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1    lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<graabein> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb               2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu2             Mozilla Firefox English language/region pack
<graabein> ii  ubufox                                     0.4~beta1-0ubuntu3             modifications for ubuntu firefox (default) i
<MegaVolt> i used the packet manager for the plugins
<scizzo-> graabein: what happens if you do: # /usr/bin/firfox
<MegaVolt> that at least worked in kubuntu
<scizzo-> nothing at all?
<MegaVolt> yes, restarted several times
<graabein> nothing at all, no
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: asking again......did you restart the browser!
<scizzo-> ?
<MegaVolt> yes
<MegaVolt> browser and the whole system
<MegaVolt> ;)
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: dpkg -l|grep flash
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: using firefox 2.0.0?
<MegaVolt> ... fresh xubuntu 7.10 install
<graabein> i tried installing openbox maybe that work
<scizzo-> graabein: strange....
<MegaVolt> with the recent updates
<MegaVolt> i set it up yesterday
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: and typing about:plugins in firefox address feild gives no result?
<MegaVolt> yep, no plugins
<MegaVolt> and the grep command is empty
<MegaVolt> but synaptic shows that libswfdec is installed
<MegaVolt> as well as swfdec-mozilla
<graabein> it's not really a clean system, i kept /home from the previous install
<graabein> an earlier version of xubuntu i think
<graabein> anyway, thanks for answering, i'll try getting into openbox
<MegaVolt> i just also tried the flashplugin-nonfree package
<MegaVolt> firefox sees it as installed
<MegaVolt> but the about:plugins is still empty
<MegaVolt> and flash doesnt work
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: having it hard to belive that about:plugins or about:plugin does not show anything
<MegaVolt> No plug-ins are installed
<MegaVolt> Find more information about browser plug-ins at mozilla.org.
<MegaVolt> Help for installing plug-ins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.
<MegaVolt> thats what i get
<march> ... und tschüss :)
<MegaVolt> mv@mv-laptop:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash
<MegaVolt> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12                Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<MegaVolt> now after i installed that package ... before that it was empty
<scizzo-> restart the browser and check plugins again
<MegaVolt> same
<MegaVolt> no installed plugins
<scizzo-> ls -l /usr/share/firefox/
<scizzo-> in that directory do you have something called plugins or something?
<MegaVolt> a folder "searchplugins"
<scizzo-> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<scizzo-> if you install that package and restart the browser.....and go to about:plugins with no result then something is really wrong since it should work
<MegaVolt> its downloading
<MegaVolt> seems to take quite a while
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: you are not using hardy are you?
<MegaVolt> hardy?
<scizzo-> nvm
<MegaVolt> ;)
<scizzo-> :P
<scizzo-> however that package will install java also
<MegaVolt> the corefonts stuff takes forever
<MegaVolt> lots of small downloads from servers that timeout
<MegaVolt> ;)
<scizzo-> its a collection of non-free stuff
<MegaVolt> i got plugins ;K)
<MegaVolt> all java stuff
<MegaVolt> dont see anything about flash
<MegaVolt> and flash doesnt work
<graabein> greetings, i found the file rights were all wrong
<MegaVolt> grats ;)
<predaeus> MegaVolt, try locate libflashplayer.so
<predaeus> "locate libflashplayer.so"
<scizzo-> or even better: find /usr/share -name "libflashplayer.so"
<predaeus> MegaVolt, are you running a 32bit or a 64bit install?
<MegaVolt> 32bit
<predaeus> scizzo-, I have it under /home
<predaeus> dunno why.
<MegaVolt> locate no result but I didnt set it up yet
<predaeus> sudo updatedb
<scizzo-> predaeus: installing it should also put it in main path
<MegaVolt> the find thingy also got no result
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: find /usr/ -name "libflash*" -ls
<MegaVolt> mv@mv-laptop:~$ find /usr/ -name "libflash*" -ls
<MegaVolt> 109520  216 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root       217540 Nov 28 02:33 /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libflash680li.so
<scizzo-> or find / -name "libflash*" -ls
<scizzo-> o.O
<scizzo-> sudo find / -name "libflash*" -ls
<MegaVolt> nothing in / either
<scizzo-> try that instead
<MegaVolt> except for lots of proc and tmp stuff
<predaeus> anything in /home/yourname/.mozilla/plugins/ ?
<MegaVolt> there is no plugins folder
<MegaVolt> in .mozilla
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: .mozilla/firefox/plugins/
<MegaVolt> neither
<MegaVolt> mv@mv-laptop:~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls
<MegaVolt> 2b8r6yky.default  pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini
<predaeus> scizzo-, MegaVolt looks like I installed it through Firefox or somehting. I haven't got the package installed either.
<MegaVolt> pluginreg.dat shows the same as about:plugins
<MegaVolt> nothing about flash, only java stuff
<scizzo-> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<scizzo-> now when the install starts try to see if it really downloads and installs the flashplayer
<MegaVolt> kk
<MegaVolt> aaaah
<MegaVolt> got the problem
<scizzo-> ok?
<MegaVolt> --13:23:26--  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<MegaVolt>            => `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'
<MegaVolt> Download done.
<MegaVolt> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<MegaVolt> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<MegaVolt> there it is
<scizzo-> right md5sum problem
<MegaVolt> but i have no idea how to fix it ;)
<scizzo-> might be a workaround for it
<MegaVolt> the problem should not be xubuntu specific, right?
<predaeus> MegaVolt, there doesn't seem to be an md5sum on the flash site. Maybe they updated the file and Ubuntu devs did not update the md5sum check.
<MegaVolt> so waiting 1-2 days until the cheksum is updated should fix things?
<predaeus> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash gives the same link as above
<scizzo-> I am trying a workaround
<predaeus> I don't know if this is the cause. You could jsut download the tarball by hand and install it yourself.
<MegaVolt> wont that mess up synaptic management?
<predaeus> Anyway, I can't see an md5sum on that page. So the Ubuntu devs probably just calculated one themselves and compare to it. Which would fail if the version on the server changes.
<MegaVolt> cant i somehow tell apt-get to skip the md5 chekc?
<MegaVolt> hm apt-get now thinks that the flash plugin is installed so installing it by hand won't mess with it, right? I'll go with that then
<scizzo-> not sure how to go around it
<MegaVolt> well, it works
<scizzo-> predaeus: no....its not the .deb md5sum
<scizzo-> predaeus: its the flash package that is broken
<MegaVolt> i remember my gf had the same problem a while ago
<MegaVolt> but she never fixed it
<MegaVolt> so it might be broken over a week now
<MegaVolt> i guess its the same cause
<predaeus> scizzo-, I know. I see md5sum checks inside the package scripts
<predaeus> scizzo-, I assume it is the cause. I am currently scanning through launchpad for the relevant bug
<scizzo-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/174438
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174438 in flashplugin-nonfree "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz on Ubuntu 7.10 64bit (dup-of: 173890)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install... new version?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<predaeus> yea
<scizzo-> MegaVolt: still trying to get flash installed?
<OtakuMark> I have an AMD K-6 machine that has less than 128MB of RAM. What is the best lightweight linux distro that would work on this, and would be kid friendly? I am setting it up for an 8-year old girl.
<OtakuMark> it's 450mhz
<kenken> what packages from medibuntu do I need to run .avi in vlc
<Wizard> hello
<Wizard> is there any cpu-meter applet for xfce ?
<Wizard> i mean cpu frequency meter
<PA2556> Hi
<PA2556> Hejsan!
<PA2556> NÃ¥gon Svenskt??
<PA2556> Någon här?
<PA2556> >:o
<Wizard> Ta.. wszyscy Szwedzi
<PA2556> ?!?!
<PA2556> Anyone here that can help out with xubuntu?
<Wizard> i can try
<PA2556> Thanx! Got a Thinkpad 600E, works fine, except the sound...:(
<Wizard> hmm.. what kind of sound card?
<PA2556> Built in...
<Wizard> wait a second.. i haven't used linux for ages..
<Wizard> i have to check few things :P
<PA2556> Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11
<PA2556> Ok!
<Wizard> hmm.. it should work..
<Wizard> first, give lspci -v in terminal and see if os detects it
<PA2556> Seen some helps where you should edit in some files, but I cant save them when I edit in them..:(
<PA2556> Yepp, there I found what card it is
<Wizard> now, give lsmod, and locate modules with snd_ at the beginning
<billy_idle> Is there a possibility to deactivate the screensaver in 7.10? Currently I can choose Blank Screen or Random.
<PA2556> snd_cs46xx             85096  0
<PA2556> snd_cs4232             17684  0
<PA2556> snd_opl3_lib           11520  1 snd_cs4232
<PA2556> snd_hwdep              10244  1 snd_opl3_lib
<PA2556> snd_cs4231_lib         26112  1 snd_cs4232
<PA2556> snd_ac97_codec        100644  1 snd_cs46xx
<Wizard> PA2556: great, modules are present and loaded
<Wizard> so.. i think it's a problem with mixer
<PA2556> snd_pcm_oss            44672  0
<PA2556> snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss
<PA2556> snd_pcm                80388  4 snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_ac97_codec,snd_
<PA2556> Ok...and how to fix that?
<Wizard> PA2556: run xfce4-mixer now
<Wizard> and check if volumes are set correctly
<PA2556> Where do I find it?
<Wizard> alt+f2 -> xfce4-mixer :P
<PA2556> Ok! Just had xubuntu for a day...so..:)
<Wizard> i have xubuntu for 30 minutes :]
<PA2556> Ok...had linux version for a day...first time testing it at all
<PA2556> xfce4 = Blank, nothing in the window
<Wizard> what? run xfce4-mixer
<PA2556> Did as you said, got a empty window opened
<Wizard> uuh.. not good
<PA2556> That I understand....lol
<Wizard> ok, so.. sudo apt-get alsa-tools
<Wizard> it will install necessery tools, since i don't see them installed by default..
<Wizard> they don't take much space
<PA2556> Ok!
<solsTiCe> hi. just a question. what's the diff between alternate iso and desktop ?
<vinze> soldats, desktop is graphical, that's the main difference
<vinze> solsTiCe, sorry
<solsTiCe> ah ok
<vinze> solsTiCe, so you can try out what it looks like
<PA2556> Alternate do the installation in text mode...
<vinze> !alternate | solsTiCe
<ubotu> solsTiCe: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<solsTiCe> i've just seen xubuntu recommended for an old pc with only 64Mo but the alternate
<solsTiCe> one
<vinze> I think it might run on 64Mb, but it won't be fun...
<solsTiCe> yes. it's not for the fun ;-)
<vinze> :P
<solsTiCe> vinze: any idea ?
<Wizard> PA2556: oops, that packet is named alsa-utils :D
<solsTiCe> fluxbuntu ? or other distro ?
<vinze> solsTiCe, well, yes, I think you should go with the alternate cd for that
<vinze> solsTiCe, yes, you could try Fluxbuntu too
<vinze> Or perhaps something like Puppy Linux or Damn Small LInux or something
 * vinze isn't an expert at light-weight distros
<PA2556> Ok...changed it, but seems like nothing happends....
<Wizard> hmm.. but it lacks alsaconf..
<Wizard> and without that tool we won't do anything..
<PA2556> Back to square one....*sigh* LOL
<Wizard> because i messed with this kind of stuff two or three years ago.. and i forgot many things..
<Wizard> hmm
<PA2556> Found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=974031&postcount=12
<PA2556> ...but how do I edit the files?
<Wizard> sudo mousepad file for example :)
<solsTiCe> vinze: ok thnx
<march> re
<Wizard> PA2556: and what? does it work?
<PA2556> Nope, nothing happends
<Wizard> that method is a bit tricky :D but it may work..
<Wizard> have you edited blacklist file and rc.local as described in manual ?
<PA2556> No, seems like I cant, doing the sudo thing nothing happends
<Wizard> eh..
<Wizard> wait a second..
<PA2556> Ok
<Wizard> first: sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Wizard> and than you paste as described in howto
<Wizard> than, sudo mousepad /etc/rc.local
<Wizard> and you paste as described in howto
<Wizard> somple..
<Wizard> simple even..
<PA2556> Yes, if anything happends when I press run.....
<Wizard> do it from terminal
<Wizard> it will ask you for password ;D
<PA2556> Ok
<Wizard> ok, upgrade to 7.10 done
<Wizard> reboot :P
<PA2556> So far it worked....got the changes done at least...:)
<Wizard> :)
<PA2556> So, time to reboot and hope for the best I guess?!?
<Wizard> yup
<Wizard> good luck
<PA2556> Anyway...thanx alot!!!!!!
<PA2556> Thanx!
<Wizard> come nad report if it worked
<Wizard> your welcome
<Wizard> i didn't do anything actually :D
<vinze> Just being there enough ;-)
<vinze> *is enough
<RandyboY> How can i reset my screen options? Im using my flat-tv as screen and now its shaking. I tried to change the graphics card and i didnt even get the "test" option and it choosed it. It just set some driver or something, and startet shaking.
<Wizard> ahh.. i forgot that this is 'noob friendly' vhannel
<predaeus> RandyboY, if the output from the computer to the TV is fickering unplugging the antenna cable might help.
<predaeus> *flickering
<predaeus> or cables leading to other devices.
<RandyboY> well, it happended after i was doing that thing with the graphics card... before that it worked pretty good
<PA2556> Hi again...
<Wizard> hi again
<PA2556> Wizard: No luck...:(
 * Wizard is out of any ideas
<PA2556> Still no sound....
<Wizard> too bad..
<PA2556> Makes 2 of us....
<PA2556> Yeah, but somehow I will get it to work...just dont know how...at the moment...
<Wizard> so i can't help.. maybe somebody solved your problem already..
<Wizard> good luck :)
<PA2556> Yeah, someone probably has, but...?!?!
<PA2556> Thanx
<Wizard> hmm.. i have to check gnash :)
<stone[no]> 3slug
<Wyrmul> I am trying to preven my windows drive from mounting when my linux drive boots.  Any ideas?
<stone[no]> /etc/fstab
<Wyrmul> yeah. but the windows drives are not listed in my /etc/fstab
<Wyrmul> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Wyrmul> #
<Wyrmul> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Wyrmul> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Wyrmul> # /dev/hda1
<TheSheep> add it with 'noauto' option
<Wyrmul> UUID=f97795a9-47e4-4a7d-9900-91e503a9b4d5 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Wyrmul> # /dev/hda3
<Wyrmul> UUID=658c7c81-8b31-4e15-a02c-b0bd4ffc49e6 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<Wyrmul> # /dev/hda2
<Wyrmul> UUID=06731f6f-4f89-4955-9f17-1d5bdca3cecc none            swap    sw              0       0
<Wyrmul> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<vinze> !paste > Wyrmul
<stone[no]> WYRMUL: a warning might have done it...
<stone[no]> disregard last
<stone[no]> thesheep: A warning might have done it...
<TheSheep> stone[no]: want to discuss it on #ubuntu-ops?
<TheSheep> stone[no]: warning wouldn't astop the flood
<vinze> Perhaps should've told him to come back...?
<TheSheep> vinze: I tried, he disconnected
<vinze> TheSheep, oh, too bad then
<stone[no]> thesheep: Hey I know. But I guess he was a noobe and didn't know that pasting multiple lines will not show as one message...
<TheSheep> stone[no]:sthis is really an OT discussion in here
<stone[no]> thesheep: Yeah i know...*
<gerro> how would I set an icon for .odt files?
<gerro> I mean none the other themes have something set so was curious as to how
<TheSheep> gerro: put it in ~/.icons/hicolor/(size)/mimetypes/x-office-document.(png/svg)
<Wyrmul> sorry about earlier.
<gerro> umm can't I just put it in my icon theme under /usr/share/icons/
<gerro> oh and would that give .doc and .odt different style icons?
<Wyrmul> Does anyone know how to switch from the load screen to the boot dialloge?
<vinze> Wyrmul, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: glad you're back :)
<Wyrmul> while the while booting?
<gerro> Wyrmul: or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove splash and quiet
<vinze> Wyrmul, yes
<Wyrmul> sheep: back propperly chastized
<TheSheep> gerro: hmm.. probably not
<vinze> ...or just quiet, right?
<Wyrmul> whoo keen thanks
<TheSheep> gerro: putting them in /usr/share would require you rebuild the icon cache
<TheSheep> Wyrmul: sorry, that's the only working method to stop the flood :)
<gerro> TheSheep: which is as simple as reselecting my current icon theme under settings right?
<TheSheep> gerro: no
<gerro> I kinda just stuffed my own incons a in a theme directory and used that before.. what you mean icon cache?
<TheSheep> gerro: you do it with gtk-update-icon-cache
<gerro> hmm ok
<gerro> command complete.. kinda quick and pointless
<TheSheep> gerro: in the directory of thei con theme
<TheSheep> gerro: also, you will have to do it eveyr time you update the icon theem from the repositories
<gerro> theSheep: is this something new to 7.10?
<TheSheep> gerro: no, that's how gtk icon themes work in general
<gerro> I'm doing that command in every directory as my user and root
<gerro> still just completes and exits
<gerro> I think before I used a current theme and replaced all its icons
<gerro> perhaps that is why I never ran into this problem
<TheSheep> you only need to run it in tbase directory of the theme
<TheSheep> the
<TheSheep> for example /usr/share/icons/Tango/
<gerro> ahah I got the wrong file permissions...
<gerro> this time I didn't forget the ls -ln confusing it with ln -s :)
<gerro> alright still no luck
<atarinox> So I was testing the xubuntu cd on my family comp, and double clicked the cdboot file on the disk...and it said 'setup complete' and asked me to reboot. now when i reboot i get the option of entering ubuntu or windows.....how do i get rid of this? i was just testing it out
<mokok> Hi. I have a problem. I have three partitions on my ide harddrive, hda1 for windows, hda2 for linux and hda5 for swap. Now I would like to remove windows and get that hda1 partition for somekind of music storage or something at least. What should I do?
<s34n> what are the ram reqs for xubuntu?
<Yoques> Hi, I speak spanish. I have a problem I can't resolve
<Yoques> I need to see the fonts in "tty" smaller, but I don't know how, because I have problems every time I try to configure /boot/gurb/menu.lst
<s34n> Yoques: go ahead
<Yoques> I have that:
<Yoques> http://rafb.net/p/cTaDy635.html
<Yoques> I tried things all the morning
<Yoques> but I can't
<s34n> Are you booting into runlevel 3 or 5?
<Yoques> ¿?
<s34n> text or GUI?
<Yoques> what's that?
<Yoques> I prefer text
<s34n> which are you booting into now?
<Yoques> that's the cuestion I delete the "splash"
<Yoques> directly enter, with no pass
#xubuntu 2007-12-23
<s34n> Yoques: you boot up with now password?
<s34n> s/now/no/
<Yoques> :-?
<s34n> Yoques: does your pc boot up?
<Yoques> when I start, automatically enter after 3 seconds in first kernel, and enter directly to desktop
<s34n> Yoques: graphical desktop, yes?
<Yoques> yes
<s34n> you wrote that your font is too big in "tty"
<s34n> you mean in a terminal?
<s34n> or do you mean in your graphical desktop?
<Yoques> in "tty"
<s34n> Yoques: what do you mean by that?
<Yoques> ... Don't understand
<Yoques> why it succes?
<Yoques> why i need?
<s34n> Yoques: "tty" means terminal?
<Yoques> yes
<s34n> gnome-terminal?
<Yoques> no
<Yoques> control alt Fx
<s34n> Yoques: don't do that
<Yoques> why?
<s34n> Yoques: if you want a command line, open gnome-terminal
<Yoques> someone time the sistem fall down, and only can resolve someone problem with control alt F1, F2
<s34n> gnome-terminal will be just another app running under X and manageable as such
<s34n> Yoques: are you resolving a system failture? or just regular use?
 * s34n shakes head
<Yoques> too a regular use
<s34n> I just realized we are talking xubuntu--no gnome
<Yoques> I like w3m like a ultra-plus... :D
<s34n> Yoques: forget gnome-terminal. use xterm, or whatever you get in the Xfce desktop
<Yoques> the problem is to before today, I have it correct, all was to my preferds options
<Yoques> but today I made a dist-upgrade (mistake, I know) and now it don't works correctly
<Yoques> but I know that's possible
<s34n> Yoques: use xterm inside X, not ctl+alt+f? virtual consoles
<Yoques> why?
<s34n> Yoques: because then it will be a well-behaved X citizen
<s34n> you can manage it, configure it, etc.
<Yoques> :S
<Yoques> then, no-one possibility to resolve my problem?
<Cygnet> Yoques, if no one's answering you in here, try #ubuntu, it gets more traffic
<Yoques> OK
<Cygnet> I got my nvidia card working and successfully booted xubuntu and reconfigured xserver-xorg but now when I try to startx it goes to the xfce loading screen (with the flashing mouse) and gets stuck there
<Cygnet> the mouse stops flashing and it doesn't finish logging in
<Ahmuck> what does LVM do ?
<Ahmuck> does it auto adust, or must one manually adjust?
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm looking for ways to tweak Xubuntu.  I have a default install that boots and runs reasonably okay on a P3 (500MHz) with 512 MB of RAM, but a) it could be faster, and b) I have two other computers to do, that have lower specs.
<tonyyarusso> The second is a P2 (250-350 MHz I think), but also with 512 MB RAM (I got a box of RAM that happened to fit these two), the third is from the Bronze Age.
<tonyyarusso> Well, 1990, but close enough.
<Ahmuck> tonyyarusso: i tried xubuntu on that as well on lowerend machines, but moved to a differen *buntu desktop that worked well in low mem/proc configurations
<tonyyarusso> Ahmuck: Flux?
<Ahmuck> E
<tonyyarusso> Ah.  16 or 17?
<Ahmuck> 17
<tonyyarusso> good choice
<Ahmuck> ubuntu server, xserver-xorg, and e17
<tonyyarusso> I like E, but I don't think it's most appropriate for this case.
<Ahmuck> it's about as stripped down as you can get at that point
<Ahmuck> i actually enjoyed e
<tonyyarusso> These are donated machines that will be either given away or sold at very low cose to low-income families through a charity thrift store, so I need something that's a) stable, and b) very, very intuitive (many have never had a computer before)
<Ahmuck> i have not tried fluxbuntu on that lower end machine.  i tried it in a vm and am going to wait until it becomes more polished, however it may come in below e for sys requirements
<Ahmuck> tonyyarusso: yes, that is what i have been doing for the last two weeks as well.  picked up 10 ~500Mhz and 128Mb ram for 1.00/machine
<Ahmuck> what they are great at is web servers
<tonyyarusso> Very true.  I doubt a web server is going to be much help for the kid that just needs to do his homework though :P
<Ahmuck> heh.  i installed scribus, oo.o writer, and firefox.  at 64mb ram.  it was a challenge, but it did work, though i don't know if i would donate something that low mem
<NullName> Anyone know an easy way to use an ssh client with an http proxy?
<NullName> OR does anyone know the correct room for me to ask this?
<newbieee> is monodevelop works in 256mb ram and in xubuntu?
<EdWarbucker> Ok, I could use a hand in getting the Forward and Back buttons to work on my Microsoft Intellimouse Optical.  I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons but the only thing that did is disable my scrollwheel...
<XwarlokX82> EdWarbucker, you aren't the only one... i didn't realize just how valuable those buttons were till i had to do without em.
<EdWarbucker> Yeah, for so many years I happily ran my mouse cursor up to click on the back button and never thought about it.  But now, every trip up there seems to take an eternity... :)
<newbieee> is monodevelop works in 256mb ram and in xubuntu?
<newbieee> i think all 69 ppl are sleeping here..;)
<web_knows> yeah
<web_knows> and i think you're right
<jjmiv> yo
<EdWarbucker> Arg, well, that didn't work either, though at least my scrollwheel works again now.  Is anybody available yet to assist with getting my Forward and Back buttons working on my MS Intellimouse Optical?
<VVelox> Any suggestions for wireless connection managers?
<William> finaly
<William> my firewall was blocking irc and vpn, so I ended up turning it off
<William> I am installing xubuntu on an old hp and don't see the menu bars, anyone know the shortcut for the programs menu?
<William> nickserv
<NullName> HELP! I'm having trouble monitoring ALL packets going through my wireless adaptor.  I've tried using wireshark, but was wondering if I could monitor a file or something from /dev?  Where is my wireless card running?  How can I view exactly what is going on behind the scenes?
<NullName> bummer
<newbieee> how do i get my panel back...
<newbieee> by mistacally i deleted that from system manager
<scizzo-> newbieee: think I manage to do that once also
<newbieee> how should i do this?
<mikubuntu> does anybody know if the cnr software program works with xubuntu?  i have it on my ubuntu machine, but i want to reccomend to my friend that runs x ...
<gerro> I noticed something odd about xfce4-panel while browsing the web
<gerro> it seems if there is a picture in the browser and I drag it over to the bar then take it away the bar dissappears and I can move it in and out and the bar goes in and out then it stays down so I have to customize panel to get the bar to come up
<gerro> hmm maybe I should make a video of this...
<redwyrm> hi
<redwyrm> does the window manager (xfwm) in Xubuntu 7.10 have a good "Run" command?
<redwyrm> like, does it use tabbing similar to the way bash uses it?
<redwyrm> actually, wait, it's not the window manager. it's probably some other xfce component
<redwyrm> because I switched to the ion window manager, and I think it sucks _except_ for its Run command
<garuhhh> am installing xubuntu 7.10, it always hangs at the part when detecting CD-ROM,,any idea what's the problem?
<gerro> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gerro> don't really care for compiz or any fancy eye candy just interested in the xgl performance benefits..
<gerro> anyone know where I can find more about that?
<sgronblo> Hey, running this eeeXubuntu on my new eee PC. I installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras when trying to get youtube to play videos. But it didn't help, so I've tried uninstalling/re-installing both firefox and flashplugin-nonfree. But firefox keeps saying that I don
<garuhhh> gerro: if imay ask.. what's a XGL?
<sgronblo> t have flash.
<gerro> garuhhh: xgl uses video card more so when doing 2d apps and other things
<gerro> garuhhh: its an alternative to xorg meant to surpass it in the future
<gerro> it used to be the only way to have fancy apps for your desktop until xorg caught up a bit
<gerro> I installed it but nothing is happening and I think I'm still using xorg I'm afraid to reboot....
<garuhhh> gerro: wow! haven't heard of that...am really new to linux :D
<gerro> garuhhh: I think I have to edit some scripts to get it working like I did before. It has a few problems with shading and other things might make certain games crash but overall is a lot more speedier
<gerro> garuhhh: you any good with proftpd or lighttpd?
<garuhhh> gerro: speedier??? hmmm.. that's what i need..
<garuhhh> gerro: ooopss..haven't heard of them. what are they?
<gerro> garuhhh: ftp and http stuff like the name implies trying to setup some web stuff for a few friends
<garuhhh> gerro: am not really quite of help here :D
<gerro> garuhhh: what sort of system you got?
<garuhhh> gerro: oh.. i see.. ddin't notice the http, and ftp letters:D
<garuhhh> gerro: naaaah.. all i have is an AMD k6-2..
<garuhhh> gerro: was on ubuntu, but i was trying xubuntu..
<garuhhh> gerro: then i encountered this weird "hanging" when detecting CDrom (during installation)
<gerro> yeah
<gerro> unplug ethernet when you install that doesn't happen
<garuhhh> gerro: 500MHz cpu, 256MB ram, 16MB vcard.. quite old!
<gerro> its towards the end of install right?
<garuhhh> gerro: actually, i don't have a lan card installed
<gerro> wireless?
<garuhhh> gerro: nope,, it's at the start
<gerro> odd
<garuhhh> gerro: it's alternative cd, by the way..
<gerro> what vid card is that?
<garuhhh> gerro: i tried the livecd, it went well, but during installation,the same case
<gerro> remove the hard drive and install it using the computer your on now
<gerro> just be sure your current hard drive isn't still in else will mess up the bootloader on it
<garuhhh> gerro: the box said, it's a RIVA tnt2 m64, but every OS i install says its an SIS (weird vcard)
<gerro> oh intel right?
<gerro> there was a posting I read some where about that
<garuhhh> gerro: nope...not an intel..
<gerro> ah I must be thinking mirage one
<gerro> does it have a tv tuner?
<garuhhh> gerro: nope. no tv tuner
<garuhhh> gerro: in windows, if the vcard drivers are installed a 32MB card is reported, without the provided drivers installed it's only 16mb
<gerro> glxinfo | grep direct?
<garuhhh> gerro: well anyway, it's still in the text mode when it hangs..
<garuhhh> gerro: when i was in ubuntu, yep i was in direct rendering
<gerro> kk just checking cause some guy back in february had issue with it on forums
<garuhhh> gerro: even at ubuntu, it says SiS card...
<gerro> so?
<garuhhh> gerro: as far as iknow,it's not an SIS, it's an nvidia, even a sticker on the board says it's a RIVA TNt2 m64
<gerro> but is it working?
<garuhhh> gerro: yep working at 16mb memory, but it's supposed to be 32..
<garuhhh> gerro: weird eh?
<gerro> I've had that issue with an ati card
<gerro> anyway if its an older computer might want to update its bios
<garuhhh> gerro: what was the culprit?
<gerro> I have no clue I never fixed it
<garuhhh> gerro: i already used 2 mobos, and results are the same...
<garuhhh> gerro: hehe.. you trashed the ati?
<gerro> yeah it sucked pretty hard, I couldn't log out and had to keep restarting it to switch users, ctrl alt backspace crashed it and couldn't run in anything but 24 color mode
<garuhhh> gerro: well, me, too,got tired with my videocard, i leard to live with it like that :D
<gerro> I mean the driver said it was made in 2001
<garuhhh> gerro: oh... in one forum said, ati's are not so good at OPENGL support...that's what linux uses!
<gerro> garuhhh: if you want a few tips you might want to try blackbox on that machine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084 with slim instead of gdm
<garuhhh> gerro: they said, that if you're planning on using linux, asmuchas possible, stay away from ati..that's what they said
<gerro> turn it down to 16 color in xorg too help it a bit
 * gerro mumbles and compaq laptops those demonic toasters
<redwyrm> "demonic toaster" haha.... that's a pretty apt description of my computer :/
<redwyrm> laptop*
<garuhhh> gerro: i really can't afford "cool" desktops right now...  am on the speed side..
<gerro> well my little bro got this discounted floor model laptop it probably had alot of milage and perhaps did get that amd bios virus thingy I heard about *cringe* but whole system died
<gerro> garuhhh: your box sounds really nice
<garuhhh> gerro: anyway,how do i turn off the installation of the module: ide floppy?
<garuhhh> gerro: me? nice? lol
<gerro> garuhhh: you mean remove floppy support?
<redwyrm> gerro, wait, what? a _BIOS_ virus?
 * redwyrm shudders
<garuhhh> gerro: it's quite old?!
<garuhhh> gerro: yes..maybesomething like that... in installation proper..
<garuhhh> gerro: like an installation parameter...
<garuhhh> gerro: or at least specify what my cdrom is, so it won't scan and probe for what hardware i have..
<gerro> garuhhh: if you want to remove floppy support you'd have to recompile the kernel or like remove its module
<gerro> rmmod it some how
<gerro> lsmod should show it
<garuhhh> gerro: but haven't installed linux yet..
<garuhhh> gerro: am still installing when it hangs during cdrom detection
<gerro> ohhh
<gerro> I had that problem before!
<garuhhh> gerro: really? how'd you solve it?
<gerro> but I couldn't boot live cd or use alternate cd
<garuhhh> gerro: that never happened tome in 7.04
<gerro> and the usb was 1.0 and didn't feel like messing with usb install
<gerro> I ended up running instlux through the old os that was on it
<gerro> got 6.06 ubuntu on there
<garuhhh> gerro: so am stuck with 7.04?
<gerro> I doubt it
<garuhhh> gerro: :(
<gerro> you said you can use the livecd right?
<garuhhh> gerro: yep!
<gerro> then why doesn't alternate work?
<garuhhh> gerro: i can... but if i install the livecd on the hdisk, ithangs in the same spot.
<gerro> perhaps you have a floppy in the drive? that messing up detection?
<garuhhh> gerro: duringthe installation of themodule : ide floppy
<garuhhh> gerro: no floppy, even turned off my floppy in the BIOS
<gerro> that's booting from the floppy right? that shouldn't matter
<garuhhh> gerro: nope, boot from cdrom
<gerro> look it doesn't really matter cause you said that computer has no network connection yet you have a net connection now right
<gerro> use computer your on now to format and install to the others hard drive
<gerro> then just reconfigure xorg
<garuhhh> gerro: am not sure why it even scans formy cdrom.. yet i booted right frommy cd!
<garuhhh> gerro: am on a friend's pc, can't do anything on her pc...she uses it alot..
<gerro> you don't even have to hook your hard drive up to her pc just run an ide cable between it and the other hard drive with her hdd unplugged
<garuhhh> gerro: won't it have any issue with the hardware if i installed it on other pc, then use the OS on mine?
<gerro> not at all just will need to know what size monitor and what video card
<gerro> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server should take care of that though
<garuhhh> gerro: oh.. i see..
<gerro> I would have done that to the laptop but its hard drive was too small and hard to get out think it was super glued
<garuhhh> gerro: i think an iso install would work on that laptop..
<gerro> the whole reason it had a problem with cdrom was that it could slide out and switch between cdrom and floppy
<gerro> was weird...
<garuhhh> gerro: oh.. i've seen one of those before
<gerro> garuhhh: want to buy one? damn friend left it over house and still won't take it back too hyped about this ps3
<garuhhh> gerro: oh yeah?! what's the specs?
<gerro> garuhhh: hmm think its 1.6ghz and 512mb mem some old nvidia
<gerro> I got this belkin wireless usb device I was going to pop the hood and see if I can solder it to the thing
<garuhhh> gerro: wow! that's good enough forme, i'll be interested inanything higher than 500MHz! :d
<gerro> because it doesn't have wireless in it
<garuhhh> gerro: naaah... don't need wireless now..so it won't hurt me :D
<garuhhh> gerro: am really in need of a higher specs pc..
<garuhhh> gerro: atleast in terms of cpu and vcard.
<gerro> just plug it into a cellphone or someone elses wireless lappy heck even use a ds gameboy to get wireless
<gerro> so its all good
<gerro> garuhhh: try /join #garuhhh
<garuhhh> gerro: didn't get that...
<gerro> garuhhh: just type it
<gerro> any idea why task list of firefox has the icon transparent if its minimized?
<gerro> oh nvm pidgin wasn't minimized that why it wasn't the same
<gerro> everything looks odd with this panel size :/
<billy_idle> CU :)
<billy_idle> Merry Xmas :D
<atarinox> hi, i'm having a problem w/ gutsy...I just installed and everytime I try to adjust network settings everything locks up and I have to do a hard reset...
<atarinox> anybody have an idea of what's going on?
<redwyrm> atarinox, you could try asking in #ubuntu :/
<atarinox> well is the upgrade from feisty really worthwhile?
<atarinox> I was actually thinking of going back to edgy, seemed like that was the most stable on my box
<Maconga> When I Open the Terminal the computer restarts. How can i stop this ?
<redwyrm> Maconga, what happens when you do a Run Command?
<redwyrm> and type in "xfterm4"
<Maconga> how do i do a run command, I'm new to Ubunto
<redwyrm> Maconga, hold on, I need to start up my Xubuntu session
<Maconga> ok
<redwyrm> (I'm not using the normal desktop right now)
<Maconga> It's been happening since i installed from the cd, I updated everything and it still restarts my computer when i try to open Terminal
<ere4si> alt-F2 will get the run dialog box :)
<Maconga> ok
<Maconga> now that i got the Run Program open, how do i install "jre-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin" ?
<redwyrm> ere4si, lol, after all that work, I couldn't find a menu item for that, and I forgot the keyboard command (if I even knew it in the first place!)
<ere4si> Maconga: what happens when you type xfterm4 in the run box?
<Maconga> I dont know, ill try that now
<ere4si> k
<Maconga> Select the Run in terminal box ?
<ere4si> yep
<Maconga> That just restarted my computer ....
<redwyrm> Maconga, what about xterm?
<redwyrm> type that (no "f" or "4" in the command name)
<Maconga> Do i select "run in terminal" ?
<redwyrm> no
<redwyrm> don't select that
<redwyrm> or keep it unchecked if it's checked right now
<Maconga> ok... i got a Program open "jj@jj~desktop: ~"
<redwyrm> awesome
<redwyrm> so that narrows it down a bit
<redwyrm> and you have a bare-bones terminal until the problem is totally fixed
<Maconga> ok
<redwyrm> bbl
<Maconga> bbl ?
<redwyrm> be back later
<Maconga> ok
<redwyrm> as in, I'm going to do stuff in the real world :)
<Maconga> ok c ya later
<Maconga> how do i install this "jre-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin"  ?
<ere4si> Maconga: ubuntu's don't use rpm  packages - you need a deb - it's java yes?
<Maconga> yes java
<Maconga> su
<Maconga> sorry, wrong window^^
<ere4si> Maconga: there should be a package for that in synaptic
<ere4si> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Maconga> I'm totally lost right now
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Maconga> hi
<Ben_Cs> how are you?
<Maconga> fine, trying to get java too work
<Maconga> downloading right now
<Ben_Cs> good luck
<Ben_Cs> btw, are you experiensing any slowness sometimes in xfce?
<Maconga> i dont know, iv only been using xubuntu for 2 days now ....
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Maconga> I have a problem, I just ran out of hard drive space, and i cant delete anything
<Maconga> There was an error moving "j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip" to "Trash":
<Maconga> Failed to copy "/home/jj/Desktop/j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip" to "trash:///j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip": Error creating directory '/home/jj/.local/share/Trash/info': No space left on device
<Maconga> Is there a way too search for files ?
#xubuntu 2008-12-15
<dnyy> anyone here used lxde?
<Odd-rationale> dnyy: i've used lxde, and i installed ubuntu+lxde on a friends laptop...
<heapy> helloa!
<Odd-rationale> !hi | heapy
<ubottu> heapy: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<heapy> people of xubuntu, i have finially got my system stable, working sweet man im so chuffed :D
<Odd-rationale> great!
<Odd-rationale> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<heapy> hah.
<heapy> i have sound! and dvd! and internet wireless!!
<heapy> this is my first experience of linux, its quality isn't it
<Odd-rationale> me too! :P
<heapy> and this amarok program is awesome
<Odd-rationale> amarok 2?
<heapy> mm
<heapy> oh man, it says KDE?!!!
<Odd-rationale> yeah, amarok is normally considered an kde app... although kde apps works just fine in xubuntu... or all ubuntu's for that matter...
<heapy> ohh thats a relief
<heapy> it says version 3.5.10 amarok
<Odd-rationale> the only thing is that installing kde apps in a non-kde environment (xfce, gnome, etc) results in pulling lots of libs that is only used by the kde app...
<Odd-rationale> and also that kde app has to start the extra kde stuff ...
<Odd-rationale> heapy: amarok 2 just got released like a week ago... it will probably be in the next version of ubuntu...
<heapy> hay as long as it works im not fussed m8, i have had real bad times these last 3 days setting up my laptop on ubuntu, have settled on xubuntu hardy
<heapy> why the hell do i have 3.5.10 then? is version 2 the stable one or somthing?
<heapy> hang on...
<heapy> 1.4.9.1 version
<heapy> i was getting mixed up
<Odd-rationale> 3.5.10 is probably your kde version...
<Odd-rationale> the last frontier of kde3, and (imho) the best of kde...
<heapy> i just dloaded it from add/remove programs
<Odd-rationale> i got kinda turned off by kde4...
<Odd-rationale> but, that's just me...
<heapy> i have never used it m8
<heapy> im quite impressed by ubuntu when its stable like this,
<heapy> im enjoying it
<heapy> hay , i done something that took me by suprise earlier... i just moved the terminal window to read some commands from a webpage, then it seem'd to disapear into the next screen! dead strange , but kinda cool
<heapy> and now ctrl alt ( left and right ) flicks between them,, well smart
<Odd-rationale> yeah. workspaces...
<heapy> i have been using windows too long, i did try suse years ago but i couldnt get it to work,.. it cost a few quid and came on 6 cd's.. i didnt give it a chance cus it confused the hell outta me
<heapy> there is just one thing i would like to do that isnt working yet...
<heapy> & thats to get flash working.. i dloaded something called flash-nonfree but it doesnt seem to be working cus youtube isn't
<Odd-rationale> heapy: did you install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the repos?
<heapy> from synaptic.. not sure what repo's is m8
<Odd-rationale> ok. from synaptics is fine... are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<heapy> 32bit
<Odd-rationale> you should just be able to install the flashplugin-nonfree package and then restart firefox... it hould work...
<Odd-rationale> if not...
<Odd-rationale> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<heapy> just lookin at that site, i did install it uc
<Vigilance> if I boot linux from a flash drive and browse the web with it, will I be protected from malware that can be installed on the computer?
<Vigilance> like key loggers and such
<Odd-rationale> if the keylogger is in software on the computer, then yes. if the keylogger is on the website or something, then no... also, some keyloggers are attached between the keyboard and the usb port... you won't be protected from that either.
<heapy> mm it still say's "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player."
<Odd-rationale> heapy: check your browser settginto make sure JS is on...
<Vigilance> Odd-rationale: how can those key loggers be attached between the keyboard and usb? are those software?
<heapy> in the preferences, applications, not there, or in the addon's , extensions, or plugin's
<heapy> im using firefox
<Odd-rationale> Vigilance: http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/security/5a05/
<Odd-rationale> heapy: Preference --> Content
<Vigilance> Odd-rationale: thanks, so I guess ill just have to look out for physical devices. I mainly want to safely check my email while in a foreign country
<heapy> i found it m8 ta, it was already enabled and java.... i tried unchecking, closing it down, re-checking and loadin u tube. still saying i dont have js
<heapy> im at a loss
<heapy> good night all, still anit got flash but thats one for 2m =)
<radlipat> HELP PLZ
<radlipat> my takbars dissapeared
<radlipat> how i get them back?
<radlipat> hello???????
<radlipat> ANNY ONEEE?????
<radlipat> anyone here??
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ dont wait to long for any1 to respond
<R1cochet> i am trying to install "reconstructor" from deb package but it says it needs to uninstall "libgd2-noxpm"
<R1cochet> is it ok to remove this pack?
<thisguy> quick question for anyone who is up at this hour-- does anyone know which directories/files MUST be writable on a filesystem for things like xserver and other apps to run? I want to make the majority of the filesystem read only.
<TurtleRam> eixt
<TurtleRam> oops, sorry guys, didn't mean to type here
<TurtleRam> So hey guys - I have one stupid question. Is the only thing that makes Xubuntu unique from Ubuntu the fact that it uses Xfce?
<TurtleRam> My reason for asking this is because I was going to use a guide to install Ubuntu on my Macbook, but I'd much rather have Xubuntu.
<TurtleRam> But if that's the only thing that changes the two, I'd probably just use Ubuntu and tweak.
<TurtleRam> Unless there's a really good reason to just do a fresh install of xubuntu.
<TurtleRam> Sorry for taking up screen-space, and thanks!
<pome> I'd install xubuntu and tweak
<pome> I only had to install open office and gedit after the base install
<pome> but why run anything other than osx on a mac?
<TheSheep> because you can
<pome> and if a mac can boot from usb, install xubuntu as a usb live disk
<pome> www.pendrivelinux.com
<TurtleRam> well really, I'd like to run something completely open on my mac
<TurtleRam> and because I'd love to begin to learn Linux and Unix in general, I guess
<pome> osx is linux
<pome> for most intents and purposes
<TheSheep> pome: is not
<TurtleRam> I thought it was a BSD semi-closed system
<TheSheep> pome: it's bsd
<pome> I could barely tell the difference on the command line
<pome> it's got all the usual programs
<TheSheep> pome: all standard-compliant (POSIX) systems are like that
<pome> exactly
<TheSheep> pome: even unix services for IBM x-os
<TheSheep> z-os
<TheSheep> or unix services for windows, for that matter
<pome> the only reason I ditched osx is because I couldn't get my favourite programs to work well
<pome> basically, x11 dependent ones
<TurtleRam> So Sheep, what do you think? Should I just start with xubuntu or ubuntu and then add xfe
<TheSheep> the prblem with macosx is that you don't get the tools that were used to build it with it
<TurtleRam> xfce*
<pome> I love xrce
<pome> xfce
<pome> it's so quick
<TurtleRam> me too
<pome> Nautilus is like wading through toffee in comparison
<TheSheep> TurtleRam: you can do a server install and install xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> TurtleRam: server install is a base, then xubuntu-desktop package will install everything specific to xfce
<TurtleRam> Well, I've just dropped into the world of Linux, and I'm not a slow learner, but where do I need to go to learn how to do a server install?
<TheSheep> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<TheSheep> TurtleRam: I think you use the normal cd, only pick an option to install commandline system only
<pome> if you're completely new, don't learn bash!
<pome> do everything in python
<TheSheep> pome: everything?
<TurtleRam> Alright, well Python I'm slightly familiar with
<TheSheep> pome: python makes a lousy shell :)
<pome> bash is needlessly specific
<pome> python runs on anything
<pome> regarding the default xubuntu gui apps, the only issue I have is with the default music player
<pome> 'listen' - it's always been buggy for me
<pome> rhythmbox works much better
<pome> for me
<TheSheep> fortunately you can always install the player you like
<TheSheep> quod libet is pretty nice too
<TurtleRam> OK, OK, so I go and install the Ubuntu server ed., then I push the xubuntu DT ed. ontop of it, and I have what I want, essentially?
<pome> why install the server?
<TheSheep> TurtleRam: yes
<TheSheep> pome: because it's the base
<TurtleRam> And what I want is something to begin with - a machine to begin learning the system and such, and possibly do some schoolwork within
<TheSheep> pome: so you don't have to uninstall all ubuntu gui things
<TurtleRam> Ohhhhh okay... I see what you're saying. That makes sense.
<pome> if it's not going to be a server, it sound like unnecessary scrimpery
<pome> xfce is light enough
<TurtleRam> Before I leave I just want to get this clear: To install Xubuntu is not good enough? In order to get what I want, which is tech wise just xfce with the functionality of it's mom, Ubuntu. And in order to obtain this I have to download a server ed. first as a base?
<pome> xubuntu is the giblets and xfce gui
<pome> the 'server' is just the giblets
<pome> you can install the server then install whichever gui you want
<pome> if you need one
<pome> e.g. kde, xfce, gnome or a bunch of really ugly obscure ones
<pome> if you're used to osx, be prepared to be transported back to 1995
<TurtleRam> Nah, I've tried different flavors before including Slackware of all things. I use osx just because I use my laptop, and I've never ventured to change this
<TurtleRam> But what I'm really asking here, all fluff aside, is will installing Xubuntu on my macbook give me everything I need to start with
<pome> depends on what you need
<pome> but yes
<pome> install the server then you can use the package manager to get whatever else you require
<pome> for instance to install a text-mode web browser: sudo apt-get install lynx
<pome> it's that simple
<TurtleRam> Alright, well thanks. I'm going to install the server first and go from there... in a few days.
<TurtleRam> But thanks to both of you
<pome> good luck
<pome> welcome to open source goodness
<pome> anyone know how to get rid of the speaker cone icon from the volume panel applet?
<pome> it's superfluous and takes up precious, precious space
<TheSheep> pome: you can remove the applet from the panel
<pome> I use the gauge just not the speaker
<TheSheep> I suppose you could check somehow (in the sources?) how the icon is named and then resize it (possibly to 0) with gtk theme
<pome> yes, that's the route
<stimpie> where are the xfce settings stored?\
<R1cochet> which settings?
<TheSheep> stimpie: in ~/.config/
<stimpie> TheSheep, great thanks
<TheSheep> and in /etc/xdg
<ladanz> hi folks.
<ladanz> in which file is saved which wallpaper is used?
<ladanz> alright got it
<ladanz> bye
<[1]Andy> hello
<[1]Andy> anyone who is available?
<[1]Andy> anyone who is available?
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, I am running xubuntu, have installed language support for Japanese, setup SCIM so that it uses Anthy for Japanese input and the toggle is CTRL+Space
<RurouniJones> But when I hit CTRL+Space, nothing happens
<[1]Andy> uh I think everyone is AFK right now..
<RurouniJones> I shall hang around, see if anyone picks up on it
<[1]Andy> btw I am using a toshiba L30
<[1]Andy> and I am new to ubuntu
<[1]Andy> so I dowloaded it and tried it..failed
<[1]Andy> then I tried xubuntu
<[1]Andy> then it got stuck while rebooting when it completed "checking installation 14%"
<[1]Andy> afk doorbell
<vidd> [1]Andy, try the alt cd
<[1]Andy> oh back..so any solutions?
<[1]Andy> ah
<[1]Andy> approx size?
<vidd> depends on if you get the "full size" or the mini
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vidd> the mini is only 10 MB
<[1]Andy> wow
<[1]Andy> and I also have the xubuntu
<vidd> and you can install any flavor from one disk
<[1]Andy> so without using internet to patch up i can use the CD?
<vidd> the mini requires internet to properly install
<vidd> if you will not have internet until after completion, then use the alt cd
<vidd> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<[1]Andy> mm I am a bit confused..le me make myself clear i cant go beyon 50MB download now..i am out of bandwidth
<vidd> when will you get more bandwidth?
<[1]Andy> lol =D not untill next month
<[1]Andy> i am a student
<[1]Andy> and a broke :P
 * vidd does not understand bandwidth limitations.....
<[1]Andy> yeah you must have unlimited :P
<[1]Andy> so just one last question
<[1]Andy> can it patch from earlier installation?
<vidd> the mini?
<vidd> no
<vidd> do you have an alt cd?
<[1]Andy> nop
<[1]Andy> oh GOD it too is 698 mB
<vidd> then try this:
<vidd> get the mini....
<vidd> do a cli only install....
<vidd> then add the live cd to your repos
<vidd> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install [flavor]-desktop
<[1]Andy> "sudo" is a command right?
<vidd> replacing [flavor] with the appropriate flavor of ubuntu
<vidd> yes
<[1]Andy> flavor like xubuntu kubuntu and all?
<vidd> right
<vidd> basically, what this does is, gets the cli-only installed on your ystem
<[1]Andy> and what is "cli"?
<vidd> cli= command line interface
<[1]Andy> ah
<[1]Andy> like prompt in MS?
<vidd> then you "trick" your system into downloading from the repos stored on the cd
<vidd> no.....
<vidd> the prompt in M$ is a poor imitation of the CLI
<vidd> =]
<[1]Andy> xD okay gotcha but its something like that right/?
<[1]Andy> and how do I execute it?
<vidd> that is the closest thing in M$-land to it
<vidd> you dont....
<[1]Andy> okay hold on let me put it in points ..
<vidd> if you do a cli-only install....that is all you will have
<[1]Andy> first i uninstall current xubuntu
<[1]Andy> then i install mini
<vidd> wait....
<[1]Andy> remove the CD and put in the xubuntu one
<[1]Andy> and give the command
<[1]Andy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubunt-desktop
<vidd> what do you mean "uninstall"?
<[1]Andy> i have one installed
<[1]Andy> i like tried everything
<[1]Andy> boot install not worked
<vidd> did you load windows and then put the cd in?
<[1]Andy> the i did it from windows
<[1]Andy> ./swt
<[1]Andy> yeah
<[1]Andy> boot wont work
<[1]Andy> so..well...i tried everything that was in scope except throwing my lappy out of the window
<vidd> how much ram does your system have?
<[1]Andy> its shows 192 in properties
<vidd> 192,,,,
<[1]Andy> MB
<vidd> one moment
<[1]Andy> yeah okay..
<[1]Andy> i have been trying that for 2 days so one moment would be nothing xD
<vidd> you dont have enough ram to install from the live cd...that is why you are having issues
<[1]Andy> ah
<[1]Andy> so...any solutions?
<vidd> get a little more ram, and that live cd will load right up for ya
<[1]Andy> solution #2 ?
<vidd> (and stick with xubuntu)
<vidd> get a buddy to dl the alt cd for ya
<[1]Andy> well when i got my lappy like a year n half ago it was somewhere like 256 MB ram wonder how it went down..
<[1]Andy> with low ram alt CD will work?
<vidd> your display leaching ram
<[1]Andy> i so would like to F%^$ it
<vidd> yes....alt only needs like 128
<[1]Andy> cool
<[1]Andy> you game me link to ubuntu alt
<[1]Andy> i wanted xubuntu..
 * vidd has gotten a system to install with only 64MB ram
<[1]Andy> great!
<[1]Andy> i mean great accomplisment!
<vidd> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04.1/release/xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<[1]Andy> how much seeds that one got?
<vidd> seeds?
<[1]Andy> uh..i mean the torrent
<vidd> that is a direct dl...not a torrent
<[1]Andy> GOD!
<[1]Andy> wew
<[1]Andy> torrent link?
<vidd> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04.1/release/xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
 * vidd does not use torrents
<[1]Andy> xD okay
<[1]Andy> thank you now i guess i have to leave for classes
<[1]Andy> thank you again and bye :D
<vidd> but...i suppose i could donate some seed space =]
<[1]Andy> that would be wonderful
<[1]Andy> keep it like for 3 days?
<[1]Andy> cause i need to ask ....him (my friends) more then one time
<[1]Andy> :P
<[1]Andy> i have to rush bye bye.
<vidd> pft...keep it running till 9.04!
<[1]Andy> uh?
<vidd> till the next release
<[1]Andy> ah
<[1]Andy> okay
<[1]Andy> bay
<[1]Andy> i mean bye
<RurouniJones> How do you enable root again in *buntus?
<vidd> RurouniJones, enable root? or get root access?
<RurouniJones> enable root
<vidd> the following command will compromise the built-in security of *buntu by setting the root password: "sudo passwd"
<vidd> the recommended method of temporarily gaining root access is to "sudo [command]"
<RurouniJones> ah yes, I was trying passwd root withouth the sudo
<vidd> RurouniJones, since your going to disable the safty of your system, i would recommend that you not run any server services on that particular system, and you block port 22
<RurouniJones> Ta
<RurouniJones> I know all about the dangers of enabling root, don't worry
<vidd> =]
<vidd> i mention this for the others that are reading that may NOT know the dangers
<RurouniJones> Hehehe, good point
<RurouniJones> Right, now to figure out why scim isn't working...that is something I am NOT familiar with unfortunately
<vidd> nor i
<RurouniJones> It was a bugger to get working on kubuntu as well, pity I can't remember how I did it
<vidd> RurouniJones, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282496?
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282496
<RurouniJones> Found the answer I think on the wiki
<vidd> cool
<RurouniJones> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM - There is a note about xubuntu which matches my issue
<RurouniJones> I didn't htink the mainline ubuntu forums had notes on the other variants. I have learned my lesson
<thisguy> anyone around?
<vidd> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thisguy> quick question for anyone who is up at this hour-- does anyone know which directories/files MUST be writable on a filesystem for things like xserver and other apps to run? I want to make the majority of the filesystem read only.
<Pici> thisguy: Why would you want to do that?
<Pici> thisguy: If a user doesn't have access to use sudo then they cannot edit most files, if they do, then changing the permissions isn't going to stop them since they can just change them back.
<thisguy> I'm designing a car pc that shuts off when the car does, so I am using solid state drives and everything. I want to make the filesystem read only, so if it gets shut off it doesn't affect the way the filesystem functions
<vidd> thisguy, so set everything to read only
<vidd> apps need "execute" permission to function...not write permissions
<thisguy> with what, a chmod -wx / ?
<thisguy> right, so that command is faulty
<thisguy> I wanted it similar to when you have a filesystem error, and the actual filesystem is read only, but I also want x and other apps to work
<vidd> !embedded
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embedded
<vidd> !embed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embed
<thisguy> Ha ha its alright vidd, I won't bother you with it anymore. I need to get to work anyway. Have a good one :)
<vidd> thisguy, basically, you want to look up info on "embedded xubuntu"
<vidd> embedded systems dont have any writable space
<thisguy> alright, will do. I actually just found Ubuntu Mobile just now, so I might give that a go as well.
<sinbox> what would be the chmod command to give ownership to userB on files in a directory in their home folder ?
<TheSheep> chown -R userB.userB ~userB/directory
<Woo> Hey here is a newbie question. I want to install the server version of a *buntu. I only want it to run BOINC. Is that easy to set up with auto updates etc?
<zoredache> Woo:  you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server.  Setting up a server is simple enough, not sure about voinc
<sinbox> thanks TheSheep
<heapy> helloa!
<heapy> does anyone know how i can get a partition to show up on my xubuntu? (i have re-sized my hdd using parted magic, and made a ntfs partition in the space for music) but i dont know how to make it visable
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<heapy> thanks fella, i have just been lookin on that.. mm, could i just change the file system of the partition to a linux one to make it easier?
<lesshaste> where is System -> Pref. -> Mouse in xubuntu?
<heapy> bbs sheep lad..
<cody-somerville> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager; Mouse
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> I don't see "turn off tapping" sadly
<lesshaste> how do I turn off tapping on the touchpad
<lesshaste> it is driving me mad
<Odd-rationale> lesshaste: probably you have to make some settings in your xorg.conf file..
<lesshaste> Odd-rationale, I think that was in the olden days
<lesshaste> I can get gsynaptics to turn it off
<lesshaste> but I don't know how to make it permanent
<knome> just don't tap the touchpad
<knome> :P
<knome> it's easy
<lesshaste> knome, that's impossible while moving the mouse :)
<knome> uhh, no :)
<lesshaste> I would dare you but you are a little far away :)
<knome> "little"
<lesshaste> oh no.. you are in my front room!
<lesshaste> :)
 * sinbox hates synaptic touchpads
<Nikola-Xubuntu> Hello.
<forces_> hi!
<Nikola-Xubuntu> How are you?
<forces_> I'm cold
<Nikola-Xubuntu> Me too, cold here lol
<Nikola-Xubuntu> We gots a heavy wind here
<forces_> where are you?
 * forces_ in Los Angeles CA
<forces_> T_T
<Nikola-Xubuntu> Serbia
<forces_> all the night was rainning
 * forces_ will eat el pollo loco
<forces_> :P
<thompsbm> how do i set the time in xubuntu
<TheSheep> thompsbm: settings->date and time
<TheSheep> thompsbm: sorry, system->...
<thompsbm> thanks so much...i kept trying to right click...
<thompsbm> hehehe
<thompsbm> is there anyway to drag items in the menu to the desktop
<TheSheep> thompsbm: no, but you can copy them from /usr/share/applications
<thompsbm> TheSheep: sounds good thinks for the help
<knome> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<knome> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Polizei> well, i just need to ask somebody about it... how should i configure my keyboard layouts in xorg 7.4 (introduced in 8.10) ?
<Polizei> technically spoken, where should i set up the grp:ctrl_alt_toggle xkboption ?
<TheSheep> Polizei: read the release notes for 8.10
<TheSheep> Polizei: it mentions the path of the config file
<Polizei> TheSheep, what release notes?
<TheSheep> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<Polizei> I've bought my laptop 4 days ago and nothing but 8.10 up'ped my wi-fi card so I've been forced...
<Polizei> (i could compile madwifi as well, but i guess im kinda lazy :p)
<Polizei> TheSheep, i'll check it, thanks
<TheSheep> Polizei: I just remember it mentions the solution to your problem, took me a while to find the link, sorry
<Polizei> TheSheep, you're telling me... I've been walking across google.bg and google.ru for days and nothing...
<Polizei> I've workarounded it in xorg.conf, but now my touchpad's "scroll" doesn't work... :(
<TheSheep> Polizei: if you install gsynaptics-mcs-plugin, you will have touchpad settings in the settings->setting manager
<Polizei> And so, `dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' never asked me for a second keyboard layout to use
<TheSheep> Polizei: you might try asking on #ubuntu
<Polizei> TheSheep, I'm never gonna use GNOME, if you say that... And the touchpad scroll is not a pain in the ass, but I was just a bit curious if somebody can help...
<Polizei> Thanks for all
<TheSheep> Polizei: what I meant is that the xorg system is the same as in unbuntu, so they might be able to help, especially since there are more experts there
<Polizei> Well, I guess it worths a try :)
<filipegatti> I was installing Samba, but then I stopped when I remembered that Thunar doesn't works with Samba... I cancelled in the middle of the downloading/installation. Have the already download packages being installed or when I cancel they automatically delete/remove?
<TheSheep> it doesn't delete automatically, you have to call 'apt-get clean' or select an option in synaptic
<TheSheep> filipegatti: btw, you cam use samba with thunar using fusesmb
<Polizei> They shouldn't be installed, but a kind of cache still stays in /var/cache/apt/archives
<filipegatti> hmm, thank you... in older versions of xubuntu/thunar it was kind of impossible to use samba. but I don't know what I need to install or do to check the shared folders I have in another computer using Linux also.
<Serraphyn> I installed vnc4server on my 8.04 system(fully updated) but I can't xvnc4viewer :1 it erros with unable to connect to host:
<filipegatti> TheSheep, any thought?
<TheSheep> filipegatti: you still don't use it with thunar, technically
<TheSheep> filipegatti: fusesmb lets you mount samba shares as normal partitions, so thunar sees them as directories
<TheSheep> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<filipegatti> right. but there are another way to access my shared folders without having to install samba and fusesmb?
<TheSheep> filipegatti: if they are shared using samba protocol, then you need some variation of a smaba client
<TheSheep> filipegatti: if you can choose how to share them, there is a number of options -- from scp, through nfs to ftp
<filipegatti> I guess the folder on my other computer was simply shared in ubuntu using right-click button and "share". So I don't know the protocol used.
<filipegatti> the fastest way I guess is installing samba and fusesmb, right?
<TheSheep> filipegatti: you don't need to install the 'samba' package itself, fusesmb will install all it needs automatically
<TheSheep> filipegatti: I think the 'samba' package contains the server
<TheSheep> filipegatti: you only need a client
<TheSheep> filipegatti: you also might try pyneighbourhood
<filipegatti> never heard about this last one. i'm focusing on the more lightweight system as possible.
<filipegatti> pyneiborhood installs smbfs as required :P
<filipegatti> i'll give a try
<TheSheep> you might need to add your user to the fuse group and relog
<Serraphyn> whats the command to start xfce4 like gnome-session is for gnome, is it xfce4-session?
<heapy> helloa!
<heapy> can someone help me get flash working on hardy, xubuntu 32bit. I have dloaded flash-nonfree but youtube doesn't work. also i have looked at /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree & there isn't any files in the folder.. whats going on lads?
<TheSheep> heapy: what does 'I have dloaded' mean exactly?
<heapy> i tried you tube.. and it said i didnt have flash, so i pressed a button to install flash from firefox.. it dloaded flashpluggin-nonfree.. but when i look at the folder, it contains nothing
<heapy> synaptic shows flashplugin-nonfree installed
<TheSheep> heapy: uninstall it and install again, with synaptic this time
<heapy> & javascript is enabled in firefox im confused!
<TheSheep> heapy: it will ask you to accept a license
<heapy> ok
<TheSheep> heapy: that package doesn't contain the flashplayer itself, because the license doesn't allow it, instead it has a script that asks you to accept license and then downloads and installs flashplayer
<heapy> hang about!!!
<heapy> synaptic just said.. file not installed could not find blah blah plugin-nonfree
<heapy> it said "install complete" but when i pressed details it said it couldnt find the file to dload!
<TheSheep> update the package list
<heapy> what does the little star mean next to some of the files in synaptic?
<heapy> on the box to tick i mean
<TheSheep> heapy: the little ubuntu logo?
<TheSheep> h	it means the package is officially supported by Canonical
<heapy> wicked lad, that worked a treat!! i had to add something to the repositry (sp)
<heapy> in synaptic
<j1mc> Hi TheSheep
<heapy> just one more thing to do, and im complete.. & thats to get a ntfs partition that i keep my music on to be reconised in xubuntu.. i have ran parted magic, and created the partition but dunno what to do so i can see it in here
<j1mc> heapy: do you want the NTFS partition to be accessible when you boot your PC?
<j1mc> each time?
<heapy> you mean so i can access the partition everytime i boot into the xubuntu desktop, yes. but i dont want it to be an option to boot *into, cus it doesnt have an os installed
<heapy> its just for media stuff
<j1mc> heapy: ok
<j1mc> :)
<heapy> do you know how i can wangle that m8?
<j1mc> what you'll need to do is create a folder that will serve at the mounting point of that partition
<j1mc> and then tell your file system table (fstab) to mount that partition at boot.
<j1mc> so . . . you can create the folder /home/heapy/media or /home/heapy/music or whatever
<heapy> ok so i make a folder, /home/heapy/media then what boss? how do i use fstab? (i have not done this b4)
<j1mc> sure... you'll need to find out how your disk sees the ntfs partition.
<heapy> can parted magic help me on this? thats how i created the partitions in the first place u c
<j1mc> parted magic can't help so much here.
<j1mc> to see how your computer sees the partition, type "sudo mount | grep ntfs" (without the quotes)
<j1mc> into a terminal
<heapy> ther was an option to "mount" the ntfs partition to sda3 or somthing
<heapy> shall i type that now?
<j1mc> the "mount" command lists all of your disk partitions - grep says "only show me the ones that contain ntfs" in the results
<j1mc> yes, please do that now
<heapy> nothing happened!
<j1mc> to see how your computer sees the partition, type "sudo mount | grep NTFS" (without the quotes)
<j1mc> try it with capital NTFS
<heapy> lad, i think i messed up.. i will restart and wont be long lad,.. can u wait 5?
<heapy> i think i might of re-formatted the partition cus i was in a rage earlier :)
<j1mc> ok
<heapy> ta m8, brb
<Odd-rationale> "!ntfs" might have some info...
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<j1mc> hi Odd-rationale . . . i forgot about fdisk -l
<Memfis> Evening all, I'm familiar with debian and have been running it as a server OS for many years. I took the leap and setup an Xubuntu server which I vnc into. The only problem I have is that when no monitor is plugged in locally X starts in failsafe mode. whats the best way to prevent this as I want to run it as a headless box?
<j1mc> Odd-rationale: that looks super-helpful, though.  :)  thx.
<j1mc> why reinvent the wheel, right?
<j1mc> Memfis: do you need any of the gui apps installed as part of xubuntu?
<Memfis> yes I'll use vnc
<j1mc> hm, there must be a way to only start the pc up to a certain runlevel, and then startx from there.
<j1mc> i'm not sure how, exactly, though.
<Memfis> It's just the auto detection thing
<heapy> heya,
<heapy> it was sudo mount | grep NTFS ?
<j1mc> heapy, sorry, try "sudo fdisk -l"  the last character being a lowercase L
<heapy> aha
<heapy> that shows some info
<j1mc> anything about ntfs or windows?
<heapy> HPFS/NTFS
<heapy> /dev/sda3
<heapy> 50gb
<j1mc> ok
<j1mc> our next step is to alter our /etc/fstab file
<heapy> oke
<j1mc> that shows the filesystem where all of our partitions are
<j1mc> first, let's backup our current fstab file
<heapy> good plan :)
<Odd-rationale> j1mc: np. :D
<j1mc> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<j1mc> that copies the /etc/fstab file :)  (cp == copy)
<heapy> missing destination file after fstab_backup
<j1mc> what?  is that an error message?
<heapy> cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/fstab_backup'
<heapy> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<Odd-rationale> you forgot to put /etc/fstab
<Odd-rationale> cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<Odd-rationale> i think you might have just done "cp /etc/fstab_backup"
<heapy> sheapy:~$ sudo cp /etc/fstab_backup
<heapy> thats what i wrote m8
<Odd-rationale> yeah... that's what i mean...
<j1mc> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<j1mc> heapy: you skipped the original "/etc/fstab"
<heapy> psheapy:~$ sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<j1mc> the command needs to be "as root, copy /etc/fstab to /etc/fstab_backup"
<j1mc> you just said, "as root, copy /etc/fstab_backup"
<heapy> thanks, gottcha now lad duur im a donut
<j1mc> did it work now?
<heapy> well it hasn't done anything, its waiting for me to do some more i think
<heapy> this is correct:
<heapy> heapy:~$ sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<Memfis> anyone else able to help with with running X in headless?
<j1mc> heapy: ok, ubuntu now uses something called a UUID as part of setting the mount points
<heapy> oke..
<mschemerii> Memfis: in what way are you wanting headless? (terminal access and/or GUI)
<heapy> im listenin m8. and learning
<j1mc> it's more specific than just device labels, so we need to determine the UUID of your NTFS partition
<heapy> ok
<Memfis> GUI. I've setup xubuntu gui, but starting it without a monitor X complains and goes into failsafe mode
<j1mc> so because your ntfs partition is at /dev/sda3, we need to identify the UUID of that partition
<j1mc> to do that, we can enter, "sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda3"
<j1mc> (without the quotes)
<j1mc> you should get a string of characters that make no sense to you.  :)
<heapy> mm error opening volume
<Odd-rationale> j1mc: i'm not too sure about using uuid with ntfs...
<j1mc> really?
<Odd-rationale> just use device name...
<j1mc> Odd-rationale: ok
<j1mc> thx
<Odd-rationale> do "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs" then http://paste2.org/p/116521
<Odd-rationale> or something like that...
<heapy> would this be easier to use a different file system for my media stuff lads?
<Odd-rationale> heapy: well, depends..
<Odd-rationale> do you need to use this parition with windows as well?
<Odd-rationale> if so, then it is better to use ntfs... if you are using it only with linux, then ext3 would be better...
<heapy> not right now i wont. but i figure i will be needing to install windows again in the future for some course work.. its a requirement
<Odd-rationale> ok. well, ntfs works fine in linux...
<Odd-rationale> now at least...
<j1mc> yeah, it should be fine, heapy
<Odd-rationale> anyways. gtg...
<j1mc> ok, well, we've backed up our fstab file, so let's open up the regular one, and edit it
<heapy> night night odd rat m8
<j1mc> gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<heapy> okw j1mc am wid u
<j1mc> let me know when it's open
<heapy> open...
<j1mc> are there any lines in it that talk about /dev/sda3 already?
<heapy> no, just sda1 and sda5 oh and scd0 for cdrom
<j1mc> cool - we'll add a line for sda3 then
<j1mc> copy and paste this complete line into a new line
<j1mc> /dev/sda3 /home/heapy/media ntfs ro,user,auto,noexec,umask=0 0 0
<heapy> do i actually need to make the folder at this point?
<j1mc> you can make the folder right after we do this - it's ok
<j1mc> or you can do it now
<j1mc> either wya
<j1mc> way
<heapy> is /home/heapy <- the name of the computer?
<j1mc> if you open up a new terminal . . .
<j1mc> and type in   pwd   what comes up?
<heapy> ./home/thomas
<j1mc> /dev/sda3 /home/thomas/media ntfs ro,user,auto,noexec,umask=0 0 0
<heapy> gottcha
<heapy> .. am adding this line under the cdrom0
<j1mc> ok
<heapy> done..
<j1mc> add a line above the one you just added that says #mount ntfs partition  (include the hash symbol) :)
<j1mc> the hash symbol tells the computer to not read that line
#xubuntu 2008-12-16
<heapy> oke added..
<j1mc> when that is done, save the file and close it
<heapy> lower case ntfs?
<j1mc> yes
<heapy> ok saved
<j1mc> good question, though
<j1mc> :)
<heapy> hah
<j1mc> ok, have you created your folder?
<j1mc> /home/thomas/media
<heapy> yeah created
<j1mc> ok, try typing "sudo mount -a"
<heapy> nothing happened...
<j1mc> no problem.  i don't think it will give you a message.  try saving some stuff into that folder now.
<Nikola-Kubuntu> Hey Heapy! (again)
<heapy> heya nikola hows u?
<heapy> ok m8, am doin so..
<j1mc> heapy, from Thunar (the xfce file browser) try right-clicking on the /home/thomas/media folder, and then select properties
<Nikola-Kubuntu> heapy: Good,good,you?
<heapy> woah, what a crap time to have a crash!
<j1mc> heapy: what happened?
<j1mc> heapy: i've got to run is it working ok?
<j1mc> have a good night, all.  :)
<Nikola-Kubuntu> heapy?
<heapy> sorry
<heapy> bugger, he left
<heapy> whats happenin nikola, u alright?
<Nikola-Kubuntu> Yep
<heapy> i should be asleep im guna be crap at work 2m
<Nikola-Kubuntu> I been promoting Ubuntu and Xubuntu and Kubunt and Red Hat and Slackware and Gentoo and BSD and MINIX and Mandriva...
<heapy> how exactly u been *promoting? waving banners around the street?
<heapy> puttin flyers on cars?
<Nikola-Kubuntu> No, i been dealing flyers and waving banners... lol
<heapy> heh
<heapy> brb, just havin a shower
<Nikola-Kubuntu> k
<Memfis> <-- mschemerii (n=mschemer@inet-netcache3-o.oracle.com) has left #xubuntu  << Think I broke his box :lol
<Memfis> Hope he's OK
<heapy> holey crap, i really do need to go to bed, up at 5 playing with drills.. could be dangerous/
<heapy> night night all x
<filipegatti> TheSheep, yo :P
<filipegatti> almost there...! installed pyNeighborhood successfully. also gave my user the right group and permissions
<filipegatti> now i'm able to scan my other computer, when i try to mount, it asks for a password. then i put the username and password and it fails to mount :(
<Nikola-Kubuntu> Good night
<Memfis> Welcome back :)
<Memfis> doh!
<filipegatti> :-)
<Memfis> posted my question to the forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012400
<Memfis> If he comes back, could someone let him know I've popped out for a second to tuck the missus in & to make a cuppa. Thanks.
<filipegatti> ok Memfis ;-)
<Memfis> think I've scared him off :/
<Memfis> filipegatti would you know how to force X to ignore the fact that no monitor is attached?
<Viper550> How do I force Vesa mode?
<Viper550> on the boot screen
<radlipat> hello?
<mschemerii> hello
<radlipat> kewl
<radlipat> ok i need some help\
<radlipat> on xubuntu
<radlipat> i installed wine
<mschemerii> ok...
<mschemerii> ready to drink some wine, then?
<radlipat> and on a website taht someone in ubuntu gave me
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> it says
<radlipat> You then need to install the Windows version of Firefox (yes, you read that right). Download it from Mozilla's web site. Choose to open the installer with Wine and follow the on-screen instructions.
<radlipat> When the installation has finished, you then have to go to a web site that requires Shockwave, and choose to get the missing plugin. Again, follow the on-screen instructions, and when the plugin has installed and is working, you may close Firefox.
<radlipat> cancel second part
<radlipat> i got as far as saving it to desktop
<radlipat> and when i right click and open with wine
<radlipat> alls i can do is select first next button and then it closes
<mschemerii> okay...
<mschemerii> did you configure wine? Or just install it?
<radlipat> ummmmmmmmmmmmm
<radlipat> install]
<radlipat> idk how to open it to configure it
<radlipat> can u explain how???????
<mschemerii> first things first... run winecfg
<radlipat> ok how?
<mschemerii> I believe you can take the default settings for now (once you learn more about wine you can configure more)
<radlipat> how i run it
<mschemerii> which ubuntu are you running? latest - 8.10?
<radlipat> idk?
<radlipat> how i check again
<mschemerii> In your applications menu (top left)
<radlipat> i believe it was kubuntu 6.06
<mschemerii> click and look in Accessories
<mschemerii> see if you have Terminal listed
<mschemerii> if so, click on it
<radlipat> opened it
<mschemerii> type
<mschemerii> winecfg
<mschemerii> hit enter
<radlipat> ok hold on
<radlipat> ok its open
<mschemerii> just click next, etc until it finishes
<radlipat> it says windows version 2000
<radlipat> ???
<mschemerii> that'll work for generic things like firefox... or you can change it to XP
<radlipat> should i choose nt?
<mschemerii> no... not NT... yech
<radlipat> there isnt xp
<mschemerii> go with 2000
<radlipat> only nt 4.0
<radlipat> kk
<mschemerii> where do you have the firefox setup program located?
<radlipat> desktop
<radlipat> so i can find it
<mschemerii> in your terminal, typ
<mschemerii> type
<mschemerii> cd ~/Desktop
<radlipat> ok ok
<radlipat> srry
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> now what?
<mschemerii> type
<mschemerii> wine firefox-setup.exe
<mschemerii> or whatever the executable is
<radlipat> cant find it
<radlipat> ?????????
<radlipat> do i need to unpack it first
<radlipat> ?
<mschemerii> is it zipped?
<radlipat> nope nvm
<radlipat> firefox setup 3.0.4.exe
<mschemerii> with the spaces?
<radlipat> is what icon ssays when cursor is over it
<radlipat> yes
<mschemerii> when do type
<mschemerii> ls
<mschemerii> in the terminal, is that what is shown?
<radlipat> says not found?
<mschemerii> ls is not found
<radlipat> can i just run from right clicking and click run from wine?
<mschemerii> you could try double-clicking
<Memfis> you could just push tab after after typing firefox to have it auto complete eg : wine firefox<tab>
<radlipat> didnt work
<radlipat> eather one
<mschemerii> wait one... I am installing wine and downloading the firefox setup exe
<radlipat> kk
<Memfis> or try 'wine firefox\ setup\ 3.0.4.exe'  without the '
<mschemerii> if you right-click, do you get an option to "Open With 'Wine Windows Program Loader'"?
<Memfis> grr should be a backslash
<radlipat> not on the exe one only with the linux one
<mschemerii> I ran winecfg and took the defaults. Then downloaded and right-clicked to get the menu option
<radlipat> is there a linux shockwave mime program??? my grandma says there is but 4got to show me it
<mschemerii> so, you have the Wine Windows Program Loader option?
<mschemerii> are you just trying to get shockwave working?
<shadow98> im trying to install this theme...http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Clear+Night?content=91094
<shadow98> it says to drag and drop it to the theme manager...where would this be located?
<mschemerii> wait one radlipat...
<Memfis> gnight all. If I can get this fixed tomorrow, I'll see about comming back to help others :)
<HACKhalo21> nn
<Memfis> mschemerii, thanks for trying. Sorry I broke your pc.
<HACKhalo21> anyways, where would a channel be about starting a branch of *buntu?
<mschemerii> no problem
<HACKhalo21> testing
<HACKhalo21> darn it, why am i HACKhalo21?
 * HACKhalo21 curses Pidgin
<mschemerii> alias?
<HACKhalo21> in pidgin? HACKhalo2
<mschemerii> just guessing
<HACKhalo21> i even did /nick HACKhalo2, didn't work :\
<radlipat> hello?
<radlipat> HELLLLLLOOOOO??????????????
<radlipat> hellllloooooooo?????????
<NoNick34234> hello all
<NoNick34234> anyone around?
<radlipat> hello
<radlipat> can u help me?
<radlipat> or do u need help?
<NoNick34234> yes
<radlipat> ok i MIGHT be able to
<NoNick34234> my monitor keeps going to sleep, and the control settings panel isn't stopping it
<radlipat> ohhh
<NoNick34234> i even killed the power management processes
<radlipat> ok type in chat /join kubuntu
<radlipat> there is more people there
<radlipat> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<NoNick34234> #kubuntu you mean
<NoNick34234> lol
<radlipat> yes
<radlipat> just kubuntu works too
<NoNick34234> really? sweet
<radlipat> yeah
<radlipat> hi fonz
<radlipat> wuzup?
<fonzarelli> hey hey
<radlipat> r u in need of assistance?
<radlipat> or are u a helper?
<radlipat> u still there?
<radlipat> hello??????/
<NoNick34234> yes
<radlipat> [22:34] <radlipat> hi
<radlipat> [22:34] <radlipat> srry comp crashed man
<radlipat> [22:34] <radlipat> ok what was i supposed to run?
<radlipat> [22:34] <radlipat> in alt f2?
<radlipat> idk wat chat ur on
<radlipat> anyone here?
<R1cochet> i am
<robertMB> I acidently deleted the networkmanager Icon from the panel how do I get it back or change which access point to connect to?
<R1cochet> can you re-add it to the panel?
<robertMB> R1cochet, I cant find it to add to the panel
<radlipat> hold on bud im asking for u
<robertMB> radlipat, thanks man
<radlipat> np
<radlipat> if they answer
<radlipat> lol
<R1cochet> nope it only allows you to add net traffic monitor
<robertMB> R1cochet, yea I know thats the problem :P
<robertMB> do you know what the applet is called?
<radlipat> [23:53] <raylu> radlipat: nm-applet
<robertMB> ** (nm-applet:25671): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<robertMB> (nm-applet:25671): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<robertMB> :(
<radlipat> run in alt f2
<robertMB> does nothing
<radlipat> hmmmmm
<robertMB> just ran it from terminal and gave me that error
<radlipat> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<radlipat> hold on
<radlipat> !#ubuntu
<radlipat> hmmmm
<radlipat> type /join ubuntu
<radlipat> and ask raylu
<robertMB> k thanks man
<radlipat> np
<radlipat> night all im hitting the hey
<[1]Andy> hi
 * radlipat drinks last bit of coffee
<[1]Andy> I have some problem partitionating the discks
<[1]Andy> excuse my english
<radlipat> hi
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> umm
<radlipat> im going to sleep now but
<[1]Andy> uh it was easy on the live CD but i was unable to do it because of insufficient RAM
<[1]Andy> so I got alt CD
<[1]Andy> just one question
<[1]Andy> even after selecting the aprtition
<[1]Andy> partition*
<[1]Andy> it gives something like "root value not defined try again w/e"
<[1]Andy> any idea how to tackle that?
<radlipat> ummm one sec
<[1]Andy> okay
<radlipat> im asking in other chat for site for you
<[1]Andy> okay ^^
<radlipat> can i send you to a differ chat?
<radlipat> ineed to hit the hey its 100 here
<[1]Andy> uh..
<[1]Andy> i am currently lo won time
<radlipat> ill show u how
<[1]Andy> i am leaving in 5 mins
<[1]Andy> make it 3 mins :P
<radlipat> ohhh
<[1]Andy> okay
<radlipat> well if i show u will u know tomorrow?
<radlipat> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<radlipat> there you go
<radlipat> forget the differ chat
<radlipat> does that help??????????
<[1]Andy> umm
<[1]Andy> del boot means i keep the win XP  too right?
<[1]Andy> dual*
<radlipat> no
<radlipat> oh duel
<radlipat> yes
<radlipat> i thought u meant del+delete
<radlipat> srry + should be =
<[1]Andy> um
<radlipat> alright man well if this doesnt help
<[1]Andy> okay so now all i gtta do is free up like 11-13 GB from a partition
<[1]Andy> then
<[1]Andy> while installing
<[1]Andy> make new partitions right?
<radlipat> yeah
<radlipat> what yu installing?
<[1]Andy> and then it wont give the "root " error right?
<radlipat> im not positive
<[1]Andy> xubuntu alt
<radlipat> i installed linux first
<[1]Andy> xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<[1]Andy> ill try that
<[1]Andy> gtg
<radlipat> kk me 2 night
<[1]Andy> bai an dthx a 1kkk times
<radlipat> MORN*
<imfluxible> can anybody verify a theory i heard from an att installer, that faster is slower, and that connections that are too fast for your computer will actually cause browsers and other net dependant apps to crash and fail?  i am on an 'upgraded' comcast connection now, supposedly went from 6 to 8 mbps or whatever the measurement is, but the first thing i notice is that all music and vids sticking a...
<imfluxible> ...lot more now, stop and start, etc... any comments?
<imfluxible> i don't see any measureable increase of speed on ANY processes
<david_> hi Im having a major problem with xfce, unable to login, and when I do, its b0rked
<itai_michaelson> hi
<itai_michaelson> how do i change th time on the XFCE panel?
<ablomen> itai_michaelson, menu => system => time and date
<itai_michaelson> ablomen, i don't have that in my system, but i figured it out , i need to use the date comand
<ablomen> itai_michaelson, yep date -s works too :)
<Weaselweb> hi there. i'm having the problem, that network manager doesn't detect the vmxnet device and show to me, that there is no ethernet connect, but eth0 is up and running
<Weaselweb> any hints?
<Weaselweb> oh, yes. i'm runnig xubuntu 8.10 using open-vm-source 2008.08.08-1ubuntu2
<[1]Andy> hello
<[1]Andy> I was wondering that before installing this =>xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386, do i need to create a partition manually or it can be installed in one of my drives without harming previous data?
<[1]Andy> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[1]Andy> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<R1cochet> [1]Andyu still here
<[1]Andy> yeah?
<R1cochet> do you have a linyoux install on your pc yet?
<R1cochet> linux*
<[1]Andy> nope
<R1cochet> windows?
<[1]Andy> yeah
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> you dl a live cd?
<[1]Andy> yup but i can ONLY use alt CD because of
<[1]Andy> ow RAM
<[1]Andy> low*
<R1cochet> ok
<[1]Andy> so..can you give me a solution?
<R1cochet> well ive only installed from live cd but i will try
<[1]Andy> cause in the guide it says if i manually partition..i'll lose allthe data on the HD
<[1]Andy> nad I really can't afford to let that happen
<[1]Andy> and*
<R1cochet> well i manually partitioned many times and didnt lose any data
<[1]Andy> "Right click on the Windows partiton - it'll either be NTFS or Fat32. Select resize. You can now type in the new size or move the slider."
<R1cochet> with the livecd
<[1]Andy> yeah i know Live CD installs in any partition you select w/o trouble
<R1cochet> so when you go to install it will ask what partition you woyould like to youse
<[1]Andy> yeah..but this alt CD one...
<R1cochet> and have you tried w/ alt cd?
<[1]Andy> i am not sure
<[1]Andy> when i rebooted with the CD inside ..i tried selecting my D drive which has 15 GB free space
<R1cochet> have started the the installer at all
<[1]Andy> you mean with live CD right?
<R1cochet> naw w/ alt
<[1]Andy> nop
<[1]Andy> i mean yeah
<R1cochet> have you partitioned those 15g to another partition?
<[1]Andy> but while manually partitioning i aborted it..
<[1]Andy> na
<[1]Andy> can i do that?
<R1cochet> yea you will have to
<[1]Andy> safely.
<[1]Andy> okay how?
<R1cochet> i did and it was just fine for me
<R1cochet> when you ryoun the installer you shoyould have option to resize drive
<[1]Andy> am you sure i wont lose anything?
<R1cochet> well when i partitioned my drive for dual boot i didnt lose anything
<R1cochet> how many hdd's do you have?
<[1]Andy> and you did it through the boot install right?
<[1]Andy> 1 40GB
<[1]Andy> one 40GB
<R1cochet> right
<R1cochet> and?
<[1]Andy> one is a C:\ and the other one D:\
<[1]Andy> nothing else
<R1cochet> so you have 2 diff 40g drives?
<[1]Andy> i have a toshiba L30 satellite
<[1]Andy> na
<[1]Andy> =D
<[1]Andy> i wish
<[1]Andy> i rephrased my sentence from 1 40GB to one 40 GB
<R1cochet> ok so you have 1 40g drive that is partitioned into 2 drives?
<[1]Andy> yeah
<[1]Andy> by windoes
<[1]Andy> windows*
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> 20/20g?
<[1]Andy> umm na
<[1]Andy> 11 and 25
<R1cochet> 11 for windows 25 storage
<[1]Andy> and the rest gets used for my grahic card i guess
<[1]Andy> yeah
<[1]Andy> and in the 25 there is a lot fo important stuff..
<R1cochet> ok when you resize the partiton you will end youp having 3 partitions
<[1]Andy> ah
<[1]Andy> and i can do that through boot install?
<R1cochet> up*
<R1cochet> you shoyould byout i havent yoused alt installer yet
<R1cochet> im gonna soon tho
<R1cochet> you should but i havent used alt installer*
<[1]Andy> hmm.. i will try that..and let you know but i think i remeber installer telling me to backup my data
<R1cochet> i would first defrag the 25g partition
<[1]Andy> i got 1 GB pen ill get as much back up as possible..wew!
<[1]Andy> defraged
<R1cochet> make sure its all continuous
<[1]Andy> i almost defrag everyday
<[1]Andy> its scheduled :P
<R1cochet> ok cool
<[1]Andy> mm ill try that now
<[1]Andy> and let yo know here
<R1cochet> should be fine
<[1]Andy> thanx for all the help
<R1cochet> see if all the data is continuous
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ try what?
<[1]Andy> r1
<[1]Andy> i just thought of something
<R1cochet> yo
<R1cochet> what were you gonna try?
<[1]Andy> what if ...well i took my backup of upto 300 MB
<[1]Andy> that my main database
<[1]Andy> and then
<[1]Andy> if i format D:\
<[1]Andy> it will work without partitioning right?
<[1]Andy> without harming C:\ that is
<R1cochet> you shoyouldnt harm c or d at all
<[1]Andy> your "y" key stuck ?
<R1cochet> naw typing been messed lately
<[1]Andy> :P
<R1cochet> y you and o all messed
<[1]Andy> ill try what you said and it wont matter much if i lose the crap i have on D ow :D
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ i just realized what was causing it
<[1]Andy> ..
<R1cochet> my acromancer
<[1]Andy> ah
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<R1cochet> i had "u" set for "you"
<[1]Andy> when you said acro mancer i though of necromancer from d2 LOD :P
<[1]Andy> ah
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<[1]Andy> 79% defraf..
<[1]Andy> wonder when it will finish and i will get to install..linux dervative :P
<R1cochet> ok so when u get to disk partitioner for installer u will want to select drive D and resize it, it should have a slider that u can adjust for the size of new partition
<[1]Andy> i have benn waiting for like 3 days
<R1cochet> i know how u feel
<[1]Andy> in the installer?
<R1cochet> just made the switch a couple months ago
<[1]Andy> i think..you don't know atl CD
<R1cochet> when u run the installer it will ask u where to install
<[1]Andy> alt CD is designed for ppl with low ram hence low GUI
<R1cochet> ahhhhhh
<R1cochet> how low is ur ram?
<[1]Andy> didn't do so for me till now......
<[1]Andy> 192
<[1]Andy> after display
<R1cochet> and thats not enough?
<[1]Andy> for installer yes
<[1]Andy> live CD
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> §orry then
<[1]Andy> btw my plan is to get 5 for root 4 for home and 2 for the rest
<[1]Andy> swt...why sorry
<[1]Andy> when you have such computers..you learn easily hwo to tweak things
<[1]Andy> to make them work on your PC
<R1cochet> btw my plan is to get 5 for root 4 for home and 2 for the rest???
<[1]Andy> i once ..well ran NFS carbon..with lag ofcourse
<[1]Andy> 5GB
<[1]Andy> and all accordint o
<[1]Andy> to*
<[1]Andy> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[1]Andy> there
<R1cochet> installs on systems with less than about 128MB of RAM
<R1cochet> thats from xubuntu website
<[1]Andy> yup
<R1cochet> have u tried to run the live installer in safe grafx mode?
<[1]Andy> but nstaller needs 256 MB RAM
<[1]Andy> yeah i did pal
<[1]Andy> think what i have been dong for 3 days?
<[1]Andy> doing*
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ dong :)
<[1]Andy> yeah..me to i am a bit..tired
<[1]Andy> work study and mroe work :P
<[1]Andy> more*
<[1]Andy> darn!
<R1cochet> same here
<R1cochet> without the more part
<[1]Andy> how old are you?
<R1cochet> 28
<[1]Andy> 10 years..older then me :P
<[1]Andy> defrag done :P
<[1]Andy> ill try now bai!
<Memfis> Hello everyone, is anyone familiar with how ubuntu detects whether a monitor is plugged in or not?
<vidd> Memfis, sort of...why?
<Memfis> I'm trying to use xubuntu as a headless server that I vnc into. but whenever no monitor is attached X starts in failsafe mode.
<vidd> Memfis, that is correct
<Memfis> How do I prevent it from checking?
<vidd> you dont
<Memfis> so theres no way to run (x)ubuntu in headless mode?
<vidd> you take out the auto checking, you lose mouse and keyboard
<vidd> well....what you can do is....set it up with a monitor
<vidd> once its up, remove the monitor
<Memfis> but then if it reboots, I loose X & vnc
<vidd> let me look into some other options....
<Memfis> thank you.
<Memfis> I posted to the forums too : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012400
<vidd> here are instructions for redhat....
<vidd> http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-set-up-headless-x-server-on.html
<vidd> with only slight modifications, you should be able to get it running in ubuntu
<vidd> BTW, if ya get it to work, how 'bout writing a how-to for the wiki?
<Memfis> sure :)
<Memfis> I'll have a read. Thank you.
<R1cochet> vidd: u have any experience with the alt installer?
<vidd> R1cochet, tons of it....its all i use
<R1cochet> whats the diff between that and livecd?
<vidd> the alt requires less system resource to install, works on more hardware "out of the box" isnt sluggish, and is based on the debian installer that has been used for more then 10 years (as opposed to the live installer that is less then 3 years old)
<R1cochet> but they have the same preinstalled packages?
<vidd> oh...and the alt cd provides more installation options (cli-only, OEM mode, etc)
<vidd> yeah...al the same repos
<R1cochet> is there any way to install with only certain packages?
<vidd> and if you do the "generic" install, both the live and the alt give you the same final product (provided the live doesnt fail horribly for you)
<vidd> such as?
<R1cochet> without thunderbird,abiword,gnumeric...
<vidd> R1cochet, there are a few things that you would want to do
<R1cochet> ...listen music player
<vidd> first, you will want to do the CLI-only install
<vidd> this leaves you with just the command prompt
<vidd> (you cant do this with the live cd)
<R1cochet> ok
<vidd> Once the cli-only install is complete, you will want to add packages individually
<vidd> you will want to use "apt-get install" with the "--no-install-recommends" switch
<R1cochet> what does that switch do?
<vidd> prevents apt-get from installing packages marked as "rommends"
<R1cochet> ok but will it grab the necissities?
<vidd> when you install pakage A, there are other packages that may be needed.....apt-get makes sure this happens automatically
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> 2 more things
<vidd> package A requires package B, package C is a recommends, and package D is a suggest....
<R1cochet> how do i get the xubuntu desktop
<vidd> by default, apt-get would install package A, B, and C
<vidd> R1cochet, you dont.....
<vidd> you build a custome xubuntu-like desktop
<vidd> remember, you dont want thunderbird (part of the xubuntu desktop)
<R1cochet> ahh
<vidd> the packages you will want are:
<vidd> actually....
<vidd> you will want to customize that for yourself.....
<vidd> but you will likely want gdm
<vidd> hal handles xserver stuff
<vidd> xorg, xfdesktop4-data, and a host of other apps
<vidd> you MIGHT find it easier to do the basic install and run "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge [undesired packages entered here]
<vidd> does this help any?
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> yes tons thank you
<vidd> if ya need any further help, let me know
<R1cochet> y autoremove and not just remove?
 * vidd needs to go smoke before his shift starts =]
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<vidd> R1cochet, autoremove gets rid of dependencies and recommends that are no longer required
<vidd> so rather then running a second command "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" you just combine the two commands into one line =]
<vidd> "work smarter, not harder"
<vidd> now....ill be back in like 10 minutes
<R1cochet> ok cool
<[1]Andy> hi i did it!
<[1]Andy> it works!!
<[1]Andy> r1
<[1]Andy> uh well i tried something...i downloaded x chat and tried to..well how do you install stuff in xubuntu?
<[1]Andy> like..there are .exe files in windows ??? in ubuntu?
<pepss> slt a tous : petit renseignement esquil et posible de partagé une connection wifi
<pepss> ?
<[1]Andy> huh?
<R1cochet> [1]Andy
<pepss> merci de votre aide
<[1]Andy> yeah r1
<R1cochet> at top
<[1]Andy> i got 3 mins on the clock i gtta tut a student of mine
<[1]Andy> fast..
<R1cochet> applications>system>synaptic
<[1]Andy> yeah then?
<R1cochet> select what u want to install
<[1]Andy> yeaaa..
<[1]Andy> thax a thousand times
<R1cochet> No Problem
<R1cochet> glad u got it to work
<[1]Andy> if i was not in love already i would have told you how much i love you :P
<[1]Andy> which time zone you from?
<R1cochet> gmt+8
<[1]Andy> 1 min..left
<[1]Andy> ah
<R1cochet> u?
<[1]Andy> okay ttyl then
<R1cochet> enjoy
<[1]Andy> and lets hope from xubuntu
<[1]Andy> 5.5+
<[1]Andy> India
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> california
<[1]Andy> bye ^^
<[1]Andy> ah
<R1cochet> later
<[1]Andy> you saw bush getting hit yesterday?
<R1cochet> nope?
<[1]Andy> shit i am late laterz
<R1cochet> hahaha deserves it
<vidd> R1cochet, so you UTC MUNUS 8, not PLUS 8
<vidd> er....GMT
<R1cochet> ahh §orry
<R1cochet> so is autoremove --purge same as complete removal in synaptic?
<vidd> R1cochet, so how goes it? is your install in progress?
<vidd> R1cochet, not quite.....
<R1cochet> naw ive been on xubuntu for about 4mo
<R1cochet> but im gonna do a clean install soon once i get new hdd
<R1cochet> im outa room
<vidd> auto-remove --purge is complete removal of the app AND the dependencies.....
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> will it also delete the folders from the dependencies?
<vidd> synaptic only --purge 's the main file, and remove the dependencies
<vidd> yes
<R1cochet> would like to clean up all remnaces of those programs
<R1cochet> ok cool
<vidd> then you want to apt-get autoremove --purge.....not use synaptic
<R1cochet> alright thank you much
<R1cochet> vidd: do u copy dvd's with a gui?
<R1cochet> i tried k9 b4 but couldnt get preview to work so i didnt try to copy a movie
<R1cochet> wanted to remove trailers and the like
<vidd> R1cochet, i can copy with brasero
<vidd> but i dont edit
<don903> Hey all, I'm having some trouble running Xubuntu on old hardware. I can get specific hardware information if needed, but here's the issue: After cycling through a bunch of video modes, I get an error that says there is a problem with my video configuration. It gives me an option to configure the graphics, but never lets me actually do anything. It just keeps restarting the window manager and giving me the same error.
<don903> I want to tell it that it's OK to run in low-graphics mode (it's OLD hardware), but I don't know how, or if that is even possible
<don903> in fact, I got that to happen one time by booting into recovery mode, but I haven't managed to get that to work since
<Memfis> don903, This sounds almost opposite to what I'm trying to achieve.
<Memfis> I'm trying to tell it NOT to run in low graphics mode (failsafe mode)
<vidd> hehe... don903 if ya unplug the monitor, ya might be able to get in and fix it =]
<Memfis> lol, exactly :o)
<Memfis> vidd, I've looked at the url you provided, but I cant find where init calls Xvfb
<Memfis> cd /etc/init.d
<Memfis> cat * | grep Xvfb
<Memfis> no results
<Memfis> same with little 'x'
<Memfis> hmmm locate cant find it either.
<Memfis> will anything break if I install XFree86-Xvfb ??
<vidd> Memfis, you will probably have to remove xorg..... but i dont think anything will break.....
<vidd> if it doesm replacing xorg SHOULD fix it
<vidd> \just pay attention to what gets removed
<vidd> Memfis, im looking for other guides...perhaps ill find one for xorg
<vidd> Memfis, check out this guide! http://osdcm.com/home/tool/installing-xubuntu-as-a-headless-server
<Memfis> I've seen that. all it does is setup with no gui.
<Memfis> I want the gui, just no monitor
<vidd> then how about http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx
<Memfis> nope. that only works when X works without a monitor
<Memfis> I need to be able to get X working without a monitor. The vnc part I have working already
<Memfis> I just tried sommat, but need to wait 5 mins for box to reboot.
<Memfis> I think adding driver=vesa and
<Memfis> HorizSync 30-85
<Memfis> VertRefresh 48-120
<Memfis> might fix it, but just trying to check which section this goes into.
<Memfis> I'VE DONE IT!!!! YAY!
<Memfis> adding driver=vesa stopped the failsafe. Then all you've got to do is fix the resolution with HorizSync & VertRefresh for the resolution.
<Memfis> now to find out the HorizSync & VertRefresh options for 1024x768 and which section they go into
<vidd> Memfis, nice
<Memfis> updated post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012400
<[1]Andy> hi ^^
<[1]Andy> r1 still awake?
<[1]Andy> the add or remove or syn. file manager installles file after downloading them
<[1]Andy> what if i have already downloaded .tar.bz2 file?
<[1]Andy> any command i can give it to install from the file i downloaded?
<[1]Andy> okay nvm i gtg sleep :P
<don903> The monitor unplugging idea didn't work =(
<don903> I looked at xorg.conf but it looks like a default file -- it has no specific information
<Memfis> don after spening the last couple of days playing with xorg configuration I might be able to help you.
<Memfis> Could you give me a bit of time to finish checking my current setup and make a cup of tea?
<don903> Of course
<don903> I'm not in a hurry
<Memfis> still waiting for my remote box to come back up.
<Memfis> don903, OK, I've fixed mine (Yay). Remind me of the problem you have with X on old hardware.
<don903> it tries to initialize my video several times, then it does, in low graphics mode..I'm guessing 800x600x24 and tells me there's a problem configuring my video hardware
<don903> and presents me options to reconfigure it (which does nothing) and other stuff (also do nothing)
<don903> oddly, sometimes when I "startx" from the commandline, it'll boot into low graphics mode without complaining, but then the mouse isn't working and I may or may not get a HAL error
<don903> ONCE, by chance, it all worked fine
<don903> just to tease me :|
<Memfis> lol
<Memfis> ok, What would be your ideal setup? 1024x768@24 bit depth?
<don903> I looked at xorf.conf but there's no specific settings in there; looks like a blank default file
<don903> yes that would be ideal and I am fairly certain the card supports that mode
<don903> I can deal with 800x600x24 though
<Memfis> yup, default file means everything is auto detected. we'll have to edit that
<Memfis> you do manage to start X tho?
<don903> not into a usable state
<don903> the pisser is that the mode it uses to tell me my graphics hardware sucks is fine for my purposes!
<Memfis> ok, thats one step further than I started with :)
<Memfis> are you familiar with linux command line?
<don903> very slightly
<Memfis> are you able to use a terminal on your current setup? Do you have another pc you can use to remotely access it if everything goes wrong?
<Memfis> Is openssh setup?
<don903> No, it's all pretty much default at the moment. I have a user account.
<don903> If everything goes wrong I'll just re-install
<Memfis> you don't have another pc on the lan?
<Memfis> eg the one you're online from now?
<don903> ehhh, I'd have to bring the old beast down here into my lab... the computer in question is in my office on a network I don't control
<Memfis> can you ping it?
<don903> I don't think the NIC is even initialized before xorg runs
<Memfis> should be
<don903> I'm not sure how to check its IP from the terminal. If I could find its IP and it grabbed one from the DHCP pool then I could ping it
<Memfis> Ok, let me explain. You'll need to edit the xorg.conf If you cant do this from the current X setup (or if X fails to start at some point) having remote cli access would be a great help & faster than reinstalling.
<don903> Well I can reliably boot to a terminal screen. Editing xorf.conf shouldn't mess that up, right?
<Memfis> correct. ok that'll do fine.
<Memfis> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<don903> ok, I'm going to run down to my office with this computer. I'll have to reconnect. Back in a few mins.
<Memfis> kk
<vidd> 4646689
<don904> alright xorf.conf is loaded in nano
<Memfis> wb
<don904> thanks
<Memfis> in the device section add : Driver "vesa"
<Memfis> so that it reads :
<Memfis> Section "Device"
<Memfis>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Memfis> Driver "vesa"
<Memfis> EndSection
<don904> done
<vidd> !pastebin | Memfis,
<ubottu> Memfis,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<don904> heh
<Memfis> thanks ubottu will do
<Memfis> sorry vidd
<Memfis> darned bots :o)
<vidd> Memfis, you filled my screen with line balloons
<Memfis> oh? looks ok here
<don904> yeah it's 4 lines here
<Memfis> don edit the last section so it looks like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/86379/
<don904> should that be it then, Memfis?
<don904> oh, looking
<Memfis> ctrl-X and y to exit & save.
<Memfis> restart X
 * don904 holds breath
<don904> ok, I'm getting that HAL error again, but I'll try rebooting in normal mode and see what happens
<Memfis> ok
<don904> what the hell
<don904> it's still trying a bunch of video modes
<don904> gah, same problem as before
<Memfis> bummer.
<Memfis> vesa is a driver for older hardware
<Memfis> oh I know
<Memfis> under driver = vesa add
<Memfis> Option "NoDDCValue" "True"
<don904> ok
<vidd> don903, what does lspci say your display adaptor is?
<don904> Matrox MGA G100 rev 2
<Memfis> NoDDCValue should stop it hunting for other modes.
<don904> added that line; rebooting now
<don904> I appreciate the help.. I'm totally lost.
<Memfis> join the club. I just wondered if the little I've learnt would help.
<vidd> looks like you might need a driver
<don904> but the splash screen comes up just fine
<don904> it's /still/ hunting for different modes
<Memfis> who make matrox? nvidia or ati I cant remember
<don904> They're their own deal
<Memfis> nah. I think they're another manufacturers chipset
<vidd> don904, the splash screen would come up even if there was NO display driver in the kernel
<don904> well, why can't I just continue using whatever mode that is?
<don904> I've seen the xorg desktop several times anyways
<don904> but usually not with the mouse working
<don904> when the mouse works, xorg tells me my display settings are wrong
<vidd> don904, no idea =\
<don904> and it gives me some options, none of which do anything
<Memfis> http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/search/?top_query=mga+linux&search=1
<Memfis> once you've got drivers installed change vesa to mga
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> and it *should* work
<Memfis> yup
<vidd> vesa is like "generic display*
<don904> none of these seem to include G100
<vidd> and the splash works because it is a universal setting .... just like what your POST and bios use
<don904> well why can't I just use that setting
<don904> I don't care about higher modes
<don904> I tried with 800x600 in the conf, too... no dice
<vidd> try 640x480 (8)
<don904> dear god
<vidd> 8 bit color
<don904> you're a madman
<don904> I'll try it just to see if it's even obeying the conf file
<vidd> that is STILL better resolution then POST and bios
<vidd> but its as dumb as xorg gets
<vidd> POST and bios use 2 or 4 bit color (i believe)
<vidd> and 400X300 resolution
<don904> the splashscreen is at least 640x480x16
<vidd> then use that
<don904> trying with 8 bit
<don904> goes into that mode but with the HAL issue (and no mouse) rebooting to see what happens
<don904> what the HELL
<vidd> yes?
<don904> when I boot normally, it still tries a bunch of modes!
<vidd> hal is evil
<don904> ..and starts xorg in >640x480x8 and tells me to reconfigure my graphics
<don904> ARGH
<vidd> "im sorry dave.....i just can't do that!"
<Memfis> so it's obaying the conf but still trying other modes?
<don904> It's NOT obeying the conf
<don904> unless I "startx" from the terminal in recovery mode
<don904> and in that case there is no mouse
<Memfis> what monitor make and model are you using?
<vidd> don904, you CAN disable hal and then manually configure xorg
<don904> "compaq" FS7600
<don904> I thought I did manually configure xorg with Memfis's direction?
<Memfis> ok I'll see if I can find the hsync figures for it.
<vidd> but you didnt disable hal
<vidd> maybe ya might want to scare up a new display adaptor =]
<Memfis> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78288.html  read second from last post. Talks about d/l matrox driver unpacking and copying mga_drv.o by hand
<Memfis> http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/support/drivers/previous/display/#Linux  I'd try mgadriver-4.1.tar.gz from 2004 section
<vidd> hold up.....
<vidd> let me check synaptic first
<Memfis> mouse can be easier to fix if you get a working display
<vidd> don904, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-mga
<vidd> what does that say?
<Memfis> nice find!
<vidd> did you change display adaptors on this since instalation?
<don904> xserver-xorg-video-mga is already the newest version
<don904> No the hardware hasn't changed at all
<Memfis> yes to vesa.
<vidd> don904, then "remove --purge" and then install it again
<Memfis> sorry I'll shutup. missread q.
<vidd> Memfis, no worries
<don904> oh, uh oh
<don904> ok I deleted it but ehm
<don904> I don't know how to get an IP address
<don904> or if my NIC is even initialized
<Memfis> ifconfig will tell you your current ip
<don904> I don't have an external IP
<don904> the only interface it seems to have listed is "local loopback"
<vidd> don904, got the cd you installed with>?
<don904> yes
<vidd> so slap that puppy in, and edit your sources.list to only check the cd
<vidd> or....
<vidd> if you can plug a network cable into that system, you can run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<don904> did that, it says [OK]
<don904> but ifconfig doesn't list the interface (I think)
<vidd> edit your /etc/network/interfaces file with the following:
<vidd> (sorry....pastebin isnt loading)
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/86420/
<vidd> its probably already there....just commented out (#)
<don904> it wasn't
<vidd> save the change and run the restart command again
<don904> where you put eth0 was l0 and where you put dhcp was loopback
<don904> magic!
<vidd> whoah!........
<vidd> you need lo
<don904> oh
<don904> still shows up in ifconfig...
<don904> but eth0 does now too
<don904> with an IP
<Memfis> [for later use] http://paste.ubuntu.com/86421/  Has xorg.conf settings for monitor
<don904> and the IP is valid!
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/86422/
<don904> (should let me access outside... the IT people had to add my MAC)
<don904> ok I'll edit that again
<vidd> set your interfaces as such (if lo was not re-added for you already)
<vidd> of course the IP address is valid....
<vidd> you could also set a static IP, but you would need the IP, the netmask and gateway addresses for that
<don904> no, if they didn't add my MAC to their tables, I'd get a "valid" IP but not one that lets me access the internet, but it would still appear valid to me without seeing the hostname.
<vidd> don904, you are getting a valid IP.....
<don904> Yes :)
<don904> I just reinstalled the drivers
<vidd> but your IT peeps use MAC filtering
<vidd> what MAC filtering does is, it will assign anyone who connects with an IP address from the DHCP server....just wont let any traffic pass
<vidd> =]
<vidd> this is why my home wifi network uses WEP plus MAC filtering.....
<don904> people can spoof a MAC address after they crack your WEP key
<vidd> lets the slugs THINK they cracked my home network....but no data pass =]
<vidd> but how they going to determine what MAC will have permissions?
<don904> by watching packets for a while
<don904> alright, so I should try again after reinstalling those drivers? And add the parameters that Memfis found for my monitor?
<don904> I got distracted... now that I got an IP I decided to apt-get ircii and try it out ^_^
<don904> so exciting!
<Datz1> Hello, I inserted a usb NIC into my pc with xubuntu installed.  Networks were found, I attempted to connect to mine, put in the WEP 26 digit hex key, waited, but i keep getting a popup window asking for the key over and over again after putting it in.  Is there any way to get around this?
<vidd> Datz1, i use wicd instead of NM applet .... cuzz NM is annoying like this
<Datz1> vidd, thanks for the response, but I don't understand what to do.
<Datz1> is wicd an applet that is installed on xubuntu by default?
<vidd> get the app wicd
<Datz1> I see
<vidd> no...it is not even in the repos so far as i know
<Datz1> ok
<Datz1> so install it by cd, then kill the regular network manager and start the new one?
<vidd> no....get the deb file of the internet
<Datz1> ah, I like the sound of that more
<vidd> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/wicd/wicd_1.5.6_all.deb?modtime=1228387182&big_mirror=0
<vidd> then "sudo dpkg -i [path/to/deb/file]
<Datz1> awesome, thanks
<vidd> then "sudo apt-get install wicd
<Datz1> if only my flash drive was able to be mounted...
<vidd> Datz1, you will get errors with the first part, but the apt-get install will fix it all up
<Datz1> ok, thanks I will try
<Datz1> vidd, humm, package wicd is not available, but is referedred to by another p[ackage, this may mean that the package is missing...etc
<vidd> did you run "dpkg -i"
<Datz1> yes
<vidd> did you get a host of errors?
<Datz1> I'll to the whole thing again
<Datz1> yes I got some errors
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> sudo apt-get install -f
<vidd> better?
<Datz1> that seems to have worked
<vidd> now enjoy =]
<Datz1> what does this mean?  Try and connect with the network manager again?\
<vidd> no...connect with wicd
<vidd> nm is now gone from your system
<Datz1> humm, so I shouldn't see a icon with two pc's in the tray?
<vidd> do you have a computer screens icon on your panels?
<Datz1> yes
<vidd> that is wicd
<Datz1> ah, nice
<vidd> use that
<Datz1> trying, thanks
<vidd> you will need to set up the "advanced" options for your wifi
<Datz1> restarting as I see not networks..
<Datz1> this usb nic is shit I think
<vidd> !language | Datz1
<ubottu> Datz1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Datz1> or maybe its the old P3 system to blame
<Datz1> opps, ok
<vidd> is it a b43 wifi card?
<Datz1> I don't know
<Datz1> one sec
<vidd> what does "lsusb" say it is?
<Datz1> taking a min to restart..
<vidd> =\ why are we restarting?
<vidd> you dont need to restart in linux
<vidd> unless you are updating the kernel
<Datz1> this is the product : http://www.encore-usa.com/product_item.php?region=us&bid=2&pgid=1&pid=293
<Datz1> well, this system is bad it stopped detecting the wirless until I restarted sometimes
<Datz1> wireless NIC*
<vidd> Datz1, that link was useless
<Datz1> ok
<wolfwalker> How do you access an internal hard drive with Xubuntu?
<vidd> what does "lsusb" say the chipset is?
<vidd> wolfwalker, "sudo mount [path/to/drive]
<Datz1> Realtek
<wolfwalker> Drive is /sda1
<vidd> Datz1, it HAS to say more than that
<wolfwalker> So /dev/sda1?
<Datz1> ok, let me increase the font size so I don't have to go back and forth  :)
<vidd> wolfwalker, yes
<Datz1> ok
<Datz1> Bus 001 Devuce 005 ID 0bda:8187 Realteck Semiconductor Corp.
<wolfwalker> Thanks vidd.  I'm used to gui, but this slow P4 thing won't run Ubuntu.
<vidd> Datz1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5090337
<wolfwalker> vidd it says it can't find it in fstab
<vidd> wolfwalker, a P4 wont run xubuntu????/
<wolfwalker> Yes, but it wouldn't run Ubuntu.
<vidd> and you cant find it in thunar?
<wolfwalker> Nope
<Datz1> I'm running ubuntu with a p4 now  :)
<vidd> is this a new drive?
<wolfwalker> No, it's just an internal drive that is not the one I installed Xubuntu to.
<Datz1> vidd, I guess lsusb does not way what the chipset is
<wolfwalker> It's a slave, I installed Xubuntu to master.
<Datz1> as I see it does in the link you gave
<Datz1> if this is a chipset RTL8187B
<vidd> wolfwalker, the second drive was there during install and you didnt put it in the file syste?
<vidd> wolfwalker, run gparted
<vidd> you might need to install it
<wolfwalker> I didn't put it in anything, just installed Xubuntu to the other hard drive.
<vidd> yeah.....
<vidd> i would have set up the partitions manually, so that when the install was complete, the system would have seen the drive
<wolfwalker> But in terminal, sudo fdisk -l shows it as sda1
<vidd> i doubt that
<vidd> sda1 is your master not the salve
<vidd> the slave would be sdb
 * vidd has to go home now
<Datz1> thanks anyway vidd  :)
<wolfwalker> Well all I know is sda is the one without the Linux partitions and sdb is the one with all the Xubuntu stuff.
<Datz1> vidd is gone wolfwalker  :(
<Datz1> me too, cya
<djbushdio> bye
<wolfwalker> I know
<wolfwalker> I was saying that in case anyone else could help me
<djbushdio> anyway
<djbushdio> i can, hopefully
<djbushdio> hold on, let me review the log
<djbushdio> okay
<djbushdio> so can you give me a quick summary of what you are trying to do?
<wolfwalker> Nah, I booted puppy and retrieved the files to a flash drive.
<wolfwalker> Thanks anyway
<djbushdio> okay
<csc_> i would like to know where i can find a  working usplash screen after grub starts for replacing the actual "xubuntu". i tried many but they either have other "ubuntu" text logos or do not support every resolution like the default one. please help
<csc_> hello
<csc_> is there a way to disable beeps everytime the cursor attempts to cross the bounds of an input box??
<Odd-rationale> !usplash | csc_
<ubottu> csc_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Odd-rationale> see it that helps...
#xubuntu 2008-12-17
<M-a-r-k> How do you move multiple windows between desktops?
<M-a-r-k> Let's say I have gimp open on desktop one and I want to move it to desktop 2
<M-a-r-k> All in one go
<TheSheep> M-a-r-k: let me know if you find a way to do that
<M-a-r-k> I was kind of hoping someone here would tell me how :p
<M-a-r-k> How long have we had virtual desktops, again?
<M-a-r-k> And no one's figured out that that might be a useful thing to be able to do?
<M-a-r-k> Especially with bloody gimp
<TheSheep> M-a-r-k: why?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: just make thtool windows transient and they will follow
<M-a-r-k> Because all those windows are annoying.  Why does it have to have so many?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: because it's convenient
<TheSheep> maxamillion: sorry
<TheSheep> M-a-r-k: ^
<M-a-r-k> Oh well
<M-a-r-k> If you like the gimp interface that's fine
<M-a-r-k> But don't you ever just want to put it somewhere out of the way?
<zoredache> perhaps you should make a point of always staring the gimp on its own workspace?
<zoredache> with devilspie you could force it to a particular workspace
<M-a-r-k> Yeah. But if the Cult of Cupertino can move multiple windows from one desktop to another simultaneously then we should be able to :p
<M-a-r-k> We had them first
<M-a-r-k> Maybe one of you clever chaps could hack something :D
<gabcamilo> Hi everybody
<gabcamilo> I've installed xubuntu, but i'm having problems with my Nvidia Geforce 2 MX 400 graphic card..
<gabcamilo> Anyone know what I have to do?
<gabcamilo> I tried to install the Nvidia drive, but the resolution was set to 640x480 and it doesn't allow me change it...
<gabcamilo> anyone knows where I can get help?
<gabcamilo> Hello?
<Ultraputz> hey -- machine locked up, restarted it, now xfce4 desktop comes up, looks fine, then immediately logs out. dmesg says xfce4-session segfaulted. I killing the session cache, same deal.
<Memfis> evening all. Anyone available to assist with a file-permissions problem I have?
<Ultraputz> whats the problem /
<Memfis> I have a user that pulls data from a remote system hourly and shares it via samaba (wich works fine)
<Memfis> unfortunately I cant get apache to get read access to the data
<Ultraputz> what's the error and where does it occur?
<Memfis> I've tried adding www-data to the user that pulls the data in /etc/group with no joy.
<Ultraputz> what's the error and where does it occur ?
<Memfis> the www application just stats that the directory is unreadable.
<Memfis> states*
<Ultraputz> what's the url and also, full path?
<Ultraputz> you don't have to give me domain :-)
<Ultraputz> directories...
<Ultraputz> oh
<Ultraputz> if theyr'e not set to be readable -- you can read files from it, but not read the directory contents itself
<Memfis> It's just a case of giving www-data access to another users files.
<Ultraputz> that's in httpd.conf -- i can't remember what the key is.
<Ultraputz> can they get to the files specifically with a full path?
<Memfis> no.
<Ultraputz> is this a cgi, or just apache?
<Memfis> eg /mnt/sdb1/folder is owned by user1. I need to add www-data read access to it.
<Ultraputz> oh, chgrp ?
<Memfis> I cant chown or chgrp the folder/data as it's pulled from a remote system.
<Ultraputz> you mean you're trying to pass a network share through apache ?
<Memfis> no.
<Memfis> user1 scp's data from remote system and saves it as user1:user1 (user:group)
<Ultraputz> can you specify the url with ~/user1/filespec ?
<Memfis> no.
<Ultraputz> so that it's calling with user1's permissions?
<Ultraputz> why not ?
<Memfis> because the data is not stored in home directories.
<Ultraputz> you can use a symlink
<Ultraputz> ln -s
<Ultraputz> man ln
<Memfis> I know symlink but not sure it's the answer.
<Ultraputz> it's a better answer than what you've got presently :-)
<Memfis> I thought just adding www-data to user1's group in /etc/group would solve it.
<Ultraputz> have you restarted apache since you made that change?
<Memfis> yes
<Memfis> /etc/group now reads : user1:x:1001:www-data
<Memfis> then restarted apache
<Ultraputz> i'm not going to pretend to be an apache expert, but i've spent a lot of time fighting with it. Typically, solutions are never so simple...
<Ultraputz> i'd really think hard about using symlink if you can.
<Ultraputz> have you otherwise defined a <directory> that specs the location of the files in the httpd.conf ?
<Ultraputz> because if it's not in apache's dir directives, it won't go there
<Memfis> it works fine if I chgrp -R all the data to www-data, but then the user1 update script fails.
<Memfis> Can I explain a little better in pm?
<Ultraputz> sure... though if you can, we shoudl keep the solution in public w/o revealing system details.
<Memfis> sure.
<Ultraputz> problem machine locked up, restarted it, now xfce4 desktop comes up, looks fine, then immediately logs out after taking a _really long time_ to bring up the desktop. dmesg says xfce4-session segfaulted. I killing the session cache, same deal.
<radlipat> im here to try and help
<Ultraputz> radlipat: http://www.devshed.com/c/a/Apache/Setting-Permissions-in-Apache/1/
<Ultraputz> er
<Ultraputz> problem machine locked up, restarted it, now xfce4 desktop comes up, looks fine, then immediately logs out after taking a _really long time_ to bring up the desktop. dmesg says xfce4-session segfaulted. I killing the session cache, same deal.
<radlipat> hummmmmmmm
<Ultraputz> only reference i've found online was, "problem was running as root" which is not the case here.
<radlipat> can i send you to a differ channel?
<radlipat> someon in ubuntu might be able to help you with that problem
<radlipat> sorry but i have no clue
<Ultraputz> quite alright :-)
<radlipat> ok type /join ubuntu
<radlipat> or /join #ubuntu
<Ultraputz> i tried that a few moments ago
<radlipat> hmmmm
<Ultraputz> it's an xfce problem, so usually out of ubuntu #'s range
<radlipat> have u tried /join #kubuntu
<radlipat> ??
<radlipat> yeah
<Ultraputz> nope, but, again ,it's an xfce problem
<radlipat> ic
<radlipat> ummmm
<radlipat> was your first install a xubuntu or kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Ultraputz> ubuntu origianlly
<radlipat> ok try in login screen
<Ultraputz> switched to xfce months ago on the desktop, did xubuntu on the portable.
<Ultraputz> erm?
<radlipat> there should be a menu screen
<radlipat> server type
<radlipat> and try your old version once
<radlipat> ill wait here
<Ultraputz> strangely enough, no session menu. just the shutdown/restart menu from gdm
<radlipat> hmmm
<radlipat> u may have to restart
<radlipat> hit ctrl alt <backspace>
<Ultraputz> that kills x...
<Ultraputz> er gdm
<radlipat> i know
<Ultraputz> and restarts gdm
<Ultraputz> :-)
<radlipat> kill it and turn back on
<radlipat> 22:24] <[e]Lement> radlipat, your RAM may be going bad.
<radlipat> says a person in ubuntu
<Ultraputz> i checked that, actually
<radlipat> kk
<Ultraputz> memtest
<Ultraputz> ok
<radlipat> yup and?
<Ultraputz> i forced fsck, killed the .cache/sessions...
<Ultraputz> memory is fine
<Ultraputz> i'm wondering if the "fix xserver" option on the recovery screen is a good idea
<radlipat> kk one sec let me look online quick
<Ultraputz> only reference i've seen is the problem was starting xfce as root
<Ultraputz> which i was not doing
<radlipat> ok i typed  /ns help register and i didnt get a website or anything to register with does it auto do it??????????????
<radlipat> srry
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> tired
<Ultraputz> :-)
<radlipat> trying to help two people here
<radlipat> grrrrrrrrr
<Ultraputz> ?
<radlipat> did you try to use ubuntu server instead or not yet?
<radlipat> oh nothing
<radlipat> im trying to register myself in konversation but am having problems
<radlipat> u still here?
<Ultraputz> yes
<Ultraputz> ubuntu server? no.
<radlipat> alright try killing xfce4 and reboot computer then use menu to switch to kde server
<radlipat> then finish logging in
<radlipat> then we will try to reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<radlipat> ok let me know when u are back
<Ultraputz> oh...
<Ultraputz> not sure we quite want to do that
<Sinister`> why is there not a move to or copy to when i right click on a file in xubuntu i got cut copy but no copy to or move i want to move a bunch of files from one drive to a backup how do i do that not eve drag and drop works ?
<Ultraputz> you can use control-click to select multiple files
<Ultraputz> otherwise, you can launch nautilus :-)
<radlipat> well im at a loss other than that and by the sounds of it so is eveyone in ubuntu channel
<Sinister> so i have to install nautilus now ?
<Ultraputz> if it involves the desktop, you have to ctl-click
<Ultraputz> nautilus is gnome's file manager, which is slower, albeit a bit less primitive than xfce's.
<Ultraputz> it might be easier to open terminal to do it...
<Sinister> i just wanted to do away with gnome and kde
<Ultraputz> xfce is tighter and lighter than metacity, for sure.
<Sinister> b ut if i dont have a move to thats sorta retarded i have toi cxopy then del the old one
<Ultraputz> you do in the terminal
<Sinister> yeah i can mv everything
<Ultraputz> mv /directory/file_old_location /directory/file_new_location_and_or_name
<Ultraputz> ok
<Sinister> i wanted lighter and faster but doing everything in console wasnt what i wanted im still gona use xchat no bitchx for me
<Ultraputz> unfortunately, there's an interesting thing that happens with linux users...
<Ultraputz> which is that, when they get good enough to be frustrated with the desktop environment in one aspect or another, they tend to move into the terminal/shell :-)
<Ultraputz> so certain kinds of things never seem to get done :-)
<Sinister> never seen anything like this move to maybe blackbox has it i can honestly say becides move to and copy to xfce i love
<Sinister> brb
<Sinister`> i forgot i didnt install anything else
<Sinister`> wonder if i could install kde 3.5
<Sinister`> i liked that better than 4.0
<Ultraputz> as far as graphical file management, it's kind of a loss. i've found my best luck dragging between instances of thunar.
<Sinister`> thunar ?
<Ultraputz> selecting multiple items graphically is annoying, but you can get used to it, or tie a bonus mouse-button to send the ctrl-click.
<Ultraputz> thunar is the file manager that comes with XFCE
<Ultraputz> i use it because it's the lightest, fastest one, and once you get used to it, it's as good as nautilus, minus certain kinds of preview features.
<Sinister`> i know how to pick mutipul items but after i pick them all there is nothing to do with them i can move them to a differnt drive
<Sinister`> i can copy them and paste to a differnt drive
<Ultraputz> oh, ok
<Sinister`> thats retarded
<Ultraputz> here's the trick
<Ultraputz> first:
<Ultraputz> open the place that you want to put them
<Sinister`> yeah
<Ultraputz> make sure nothing is selected in that window unless it's a folder
<Sinister`> ok
<Ultraputz> then ctrl-click the items you want, and you can do cut
<Ultraputz> then paste them to the new location if it's an empty window
<Ultraputz> by right-click
<Ultraputz> or paste them INTO a folder
<Ultraputz> which you can do if you right-click on the destination folder.
<Ultraputz> if you do anything else, it may 'forget'
<Ultraputz> so you have to do the steps directly.
<Sinister`> yeah i know that but dont move to sound like it nshould be standared
<Ultraputz> i don't understand?
<Sinister`> right click on a file i can copy delete cut rename but no move to or copy to
<Ultraputz> oh, i see. you want standard destinations under your right-click
<Sinister`> yeah
<Sinister`> cant even drag and drop them
<Ultraputz> that's probably something you can get out of nautilus
<Sinister`> copys them is all
<Ultraputz> drag and drop from desktop is copy
<Ultraputz> yes
<Ultraputz> but they're still selected on the desktop
<Ultraputz> so you can right-click and delete them
<Ultraputz> admittedly, an extra step.
<Sinister`> im lazy i guess
<Sinister`> could i use konkoror or how ever its spelled ?
<Sinister`> i dont want to get infected with windows or gnome
<UnexplodedCow> Thought I'd try this out first. Having trouble booting at all in Xubuntu 8.04...just get a "please wait loading..." on a black screen, no GUI. Any help is appreciated.
<Ultraputz> sin - if you install / use kde, you can use konq
<Sinister`> well it installed some kde stuff but not much like 15 meg
<Sinister> how do i set this nickserv so it dont steel my nick
<Sinister> User reg.  : Dec 08 18:14:45 2002 (6 years, 1 week, 3 days, 10:49:08 ago)
<Sinister> im still new to this im use to undernet
<Sinister> and talking to w
<Sinister> how old is freenode ?
<UnexplodedCow> This is my first time using IRC, so no clue about 99% of this.
<Sinister> over 10 years iv been using it and i have no clue so were even
<UnexplodedCow> Heh! Good stuff, then.
<UnexplodedCow> I'm just trying to get my machine to boot without resorting to a full reinstall.
<UnexplodedCow> It did it to me the other night, too, but worked fine today, until about an hour ago. No changes, aside from installing VLC.
<UnexplodedCow> Thank God for alternate installs.
<Sinister> i only use linux cuz its free fast and everything works im not paying 100.00 for a OS
<UnexplodedCow> That's why I switched to it, and I thought it'd be good to learn something new.
<UnexplodedCow> Any ideas on how to get a system to boot when it won't even show the load bar? Xubuntu 8.04
<UnexplodedCow> It also freezes on safe boot. Locks up (somehow) when it tries to load the keyboard as input1.
<Serraphyn> Anyone here know if a V-Gear Talkcam Pro will work in Xubuntu?
<mikubuntu> what could be the problem ... i have xubuntu installed on a machine i want to give to my aunt for xmas, but i can't seem to get it networked right .... its recognizing  my wireless connection, but apparently not connecting to it (altho the icon shows it connected) could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Ultraputz> is it a WPA encrypted connection?
<mikubuntu> uhhhh, not sure
<Ultraputz> that might matter :-)
<Serraphyn> Anyone here know if a V-Gear Talkcam Pro will work in Xubuntu? Or have the desire or drive to help me set it up?
<mikubuntu> how do i check, i'm pretty sure my garage machine never had a problem with it, i turn it on with the same adapter and it connects straight away
<mikubuntu> Ultraputz: i mean, i have not encrypted anything.  i'm not smart enough to.
<Ultraputz> the router might be using WPA encryption, i've had trouble (and so have others) with it.
<Ultraputz> it's a place to start looking
<mikubuntu> whats the first step ... ? :P
<mikubuntu> its a dlink 1310
<Ultraputz> go to the web interface for it and see what kind of wireless setup you have
<mikubuntu> ok, wheres the web interface?  you mean the network configurator in xubuntu?
<mikubuntu> cant i just have it set to not need encryption?
<Ultraputz> nope
<Ultraputz> on the router itself
<Ultraputz> whatever machine can get to it, try 192.168.0.1
<Ultraputz> that usually the web interface for the router.
<Ultraputz> for dlink
<mikubuntu> so, this machine i'm on is hardwired to that router, can i find out from this machine?
<Ultraputz> oh, hardwired to the machine?
<Ultraputz> er
<Ultraputz> yes
<Ultraputz> that shoudl be fine
<mikubuntu> this one is, not the one i'm trying to connect wireless
<mikubuntu> on moms computer now
<Ultraputz> right
<mikubuntu> do i open the network manager on this?
<mikubuntu> or is this a terminal thing
<Ultraputz> to get to the router, you use a browser
<Ultraputz> 192.168.0.1 is the address for most dlink routers by default.
<mikubuntu> omg, yes comes up to a dlink page that i *vaguely* recall visiting b4, but its got a username and password entry that i'm sure i don't know .... arrrgggghhhh
<Ultraputz> in xfce what puts the splash screen up?
<Serraphyn> http://pastebin.com/m2760b820 <-- can someone please help me get this webcam (V-Gear Talkcam Pro) working with my linux Ubuntu 8.04 box? PLEASE
<Ultraputz> i think you can see what's up from the linux box -- the network status icon on the system tray
<Ultraputz> serraphyn - you might try generalizing your query to #ubuntu...
<Ultraputz> most of the tools you will need are not xubuntu-specific
<mikubuntu> Ultraputz: the dlink help support page says to use 'admin' and leave password blank by default, but it does not log me in
<Ultraputz> password has probably changed since then
<Ultraputz> this is your router?
<mikubuntu> yes, my router
<Ultraputz> you know teh wireless password to use it?
<Ultraputz> or does it have one ?
<mikubuntu> no, i don't ever remember needing one .... i use the same linksys adapter on another machine i have in the garage, and it doesn't ask me for password
<Ultraputz> then that's likely not the problem
<Ultraputz> start from teh top-- what is it doing or not doing?
<Ultraputz> is it a usb adapter, by chance?
<mikubuntu> yes, its usb
<mikubuntu> works fine on other machine
<Ultraputz> you might look it up in google, like whatever model then add the word 'ubuntu' or 'linux'
<Ultraputz> is the other machine running linux ?
<mikubuntu> yes, same version of xubuntu
<mikubuntu> thats what stumps me
<Ultraputz> you've tried a different usb port /
<mikubuntu> anyways, the machine shows the connection 'dlink' in the network manager, and it shows wireless enabled and checked, but yet i can't connect to any website
<Ultraputz> got terminal open ?
<Ultraputz> try "ping google.com"
<mikubuntu> on the problem machine, or this one
<Ultraputz> the problem machine
<Ultraputz> if it works, ctrl-c will stop it
<Ultraputz> if it doesn't, report the error
<mikubuntu> k, lemme go try
<Ultraputz> re: my own problem -- i'm noticing a bunch of instances of xfce4-volstatus-icon and gnome-power-manager...
<Ultraputz> like something is stuck in a loop launching them?
<mikubuntu> ping: unknown host google.com
<mikubuntu> Ultraputz: would you know of a way to reset the router to default?  would that put it back to nonencrypted?
<Ultraputz> if you didn't need a password, it probably isn't encrypted
<mikubuntu> oh, yeah ... we said that already :P
<Ultraputz> didnt' have much information to go on, so i tossed that out as a possibility, probably not the problem.
<Ultraputz> and yes, there are instructions on resetting the router on dlink's site if that comes up.
<mikubuntu> arrrrggggghhh
<mikubuntu> computers are like cars, the only thing worse than not having one is having one
<mikubuntu> got any other suggestions
<Ultraputz> have you tried restarting the laptop with the hardware connected?
<Ultraputz> er the usb wifi thing?
<mikubuntu> oh, yeah, i started it up all connected, and its lit up and everything... like i said the network icon shows connected, and when you look in the connection info it says, you know, dlink, and dhcp
<Ultraputz> did you click on it?
<Ultraputz> sometimes it sees it, but you have to actually click on it to get it to start
<mikubuntu> but theres a short somewhere for sure
<mikubuntu> ya, i clicked on the connection, its checked and 'enabled'
<Ultraputz> not in the network monitor...
<Ultraputz> do you have the system tray applet up ?
<mikubuntu> not a laptop, btw, just an old gateway all in one
<mikubuntu> ummm, what applet is that?
<Ultraputz> does it have a regular network card in it?
<Ultraputz> like the system tray in windows?
<Ultraputz> you may have to add it to a panel
<mikubuntu> hmmm, well the little two monitors icon is in xubuntu's top panel, if thats what you mean
<Ultraputz> that's the one
<mikubuntu> they would normally have a red x or something to indicate NOT connected
<Ultraputz> right click it, i think
<Ultraputz> one of the two, and when you see the dlink option, click that
<mikubuntu> but no red x, there ... i go try again, but i think i have done that to the point of neurosis already
<mikubuntu> brb
<Ultraputz> actually, i'm out for the night
<Ultraputz> good luck
<LuYu> how does one add keymap encodings to the XFCE applet?
<LuYu> the gnome one is easy
<LuYu> one just has to select new ones
<LuYu> but there seems to be no option to do that in the XFCE panel applet
<mikubuntu> hope someone else can help me troubleshoot this wireless problem .. i did get to a wlan properties window that says password type is wpa personal, and under that is the think that says its set to dchp, and under that is three blank lines, one for mask, subnet mask, etc...  if its set to automatic dchp, does there have to be something in  those lines?
<Sinister`> how many people have to use a distro before the ops in the channel act like little hitlers like redhat fedora and suse ?
<LuYu> huh?
<mikubuntu> is that a riddle?  lol.
<mikubuntu> omg.  i got the wireless working on that $%#^! machine!  i dasn't say what the prob was.  nite ladies and germs.
<mikubuntu> and thanks
<Sinister> yeah i always thought people were just stuck up using windows like they didnt want anyone else to use it but i see now thats not it the more people use it the more assholes you have
<Sinister> i ask a question that they think is off topic like ohh my god so they type !off topic so 15 bots can flood the channel and tell me the same thing
<Sinister> i want to dunk my cell phone in rubber dip like channel lock pilers handles
<Sinister> hey i did find something interesting for more air flow in your box buy a big ass fan put it on top and cover it with a car speaker grill unless it says the name i think it would look good
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I've installed today's updates (didn't take notice of which they were, I just clicked on install right away) and now my xubuntu thinks there's a problem with my network connections
<MaxFrames> there's an alert icon on my network tray icon, and the popup baloon help says "network funcions disabled", yet the network connection is up and running
<MaxFrames> if I right click the icon and choose "modify connections", all tabs are empty (cabled, wireless, mobile broadband, vpn, dsl)
<MaxFrames> my connection is a cabled one
<MaxFrames> what can be the problem?
<MaxFrames> hi
<MaxFrames> whats the command to look for missing packages/broken packages and reinstalling them?
<MaxFrames> hello... no one here to help please??
<MaxFrames> in xubuntu, where do you manage network settings? Please?
<MaxFrames> in xubuntu, where do you manage network settings? Please?
<R1cochet> umm did u look at your taskbar
<R1cochet> ?
<MaxFrames> in the taskbar I have a network icon. It shows an alert sign on it. The alert appeared this morning after I downloaded some updates.
<MaxFrames> I cant figure out what that alert means and how to get rid of it.
<MaxFrames> If I right click on the icon anyway, and choose Modify Connections, I get a blank list under "cabled connections"
<MaxFrames> so I can't view or modify my network settings
<R1cochet> what kind of connectiong do u have?
<MaxFrames> LAN
<R1cochet> is it pluged in?
<MaxFrames> yes and it's working, or so it appears
<R1cochet> what foes the alert say?
<R1cochet> does*
<MaxFrames> I'll have to translate from italian
<R1cochet> have u tried lf clicking on it?
<R1cochet> lf = left
<MaxFrames> the baloon help message says "network functions disabled" (when I hover the mouse pointer on the icon)
<R1cochet> left click on the icon and see if its circled
<R1cochet> u should see a list of available connections
<MaxFrames> if I right click the icon and choose "connection informations" it says "error in displaying network informations: no valid active connection was found"
<R1cochet> left click
<MaxFrames> if I left click, a menu appears which says:
<MaxFrames> "cabled network: the device is unmanaged"
<R1cochet> what version of xubuntu
<MaxFrames> 8.10
<MaxFrames> all OK until this morning after the updates
<R1cochet> hmmm
<R1cochet> whaat updated?
<MaxFrames> I didn't take notice... the system said there were updates, I installed them but didn't notice which they were
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> have u restarted since update?
<MaxFrames> multiple times
<MaxFrames> how do I completely remove the network applet and reinstall it?
<MaxFrames> sudo apt-get remove/install what?
<R1cochet> umm how are u going to get it back if u remove it?
<R1cochet> and §orry i dont what the name is
<MaxFrames> i want to remove just the applet not all the network
<R1cochet> i would look in synaptic
<R1cochet> search for network
<R1cochet> ße Right ßack
<MaxFrames> http://www.gs1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6316688
<MaxFrames> this is my exact issue
<MaxFrames> how do I retrieve the list of the updates I have installed?
<MaxFrames> and how do I remove an update if I find which one is culprit?
<R1cochet> im §orry but i do not know
<R1cochet> im sure some1 in here does tho
<R1cochet> or u could try #ubuntu
<MaxFrames> in #ubuntu the only answer I got was "can you connect to the net? yes? well, then get on with life" :(
<R1cochet> ask how to see list of updates
<MaxFrames> nope, they don't answer, and they don't accept query, and that channel is a mess
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ it is a mess
<MaxFrames> anyway... by installing gnome-network-admin, I can at least view and edit my network properties once again (a Network icon appears in the System menu)
<MaxFrames> the tray icon still thinks I have no network connection configured
<MaxFrames> do you know what the pan0 network connection is?
<MaxFrames> Gio72bbe
<MaxFrames> sorry
<redwyrm> how do I know which services allow connections from remote hosts?
<redwyrm> so far I've clicked on Applications->System->Services and then unlocked it
<redwyrm> I see a very long list of services, which is kinda worrisome from a security standpoint
<MaxFrames> what is the command to make changes to a write disabled file?
<redwyrm> chmod +w filename
<redwyrm> if it's owned by you
<redwyrm> if it's owned by another user, then... sudo chmod a+w filename
<MaxFrames> SOLVED
<MaxFrames> fyi:
<MaxFrames> Whatever updates occurred in the last day set all the devices to managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<MaxFrames> Change that and "sudo killall nm-system-settings" and it'll start working again.
<MaxFrames> now since I issued chmod a+w, what's the command to put permissions back to how they where before?
<MaxFrames> just chmod a-w?
<MaxFrames> bye
<bhuvi> i installed xfce desktop in ubuntu because i have only 256mb of ram ubuntu was slow but xfce showed no improvement in performance
<vidd> bhuvi, did you uninstall ubuntu?
<vidd> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<bhuvi> i now have both xfce and gnome
<bhuvi> but both seems slow for me any way to improve xfce performane
<vidd> how much swap space you have allocated?
<bhuvi> 512mb
<vidd> bhuvi, dunno
<vidd> all i can say is try purging gnome and see if it improves
<bhuvi> will it remove contents of home directory
<vidd> no
<morten_vp> Hi guys, I would like to use kpdf in xubuntu ... I know it has a lot of KDE/qt dependencies.. but I just am not really satisfied with any of the other solutions..
<morten_vp> however I cannot find kpdf in synaptic.. any hints to how I can get it there?
<kora_> hi, how can i change the default applications in xubuntu, for example i want that when i double click a pdf, it is opened in kpdf instead of evince?
<vidd> kora_, right-click on the file, choose "open with" select the desired app, place check in box "Use as Default..." click "Open"
<vidd> Ya know...just like M$ (or any other OS)
<kora_> vidd: thanks, do you know if theres a central configuration file like /etc/mimetypes where i can do it for all filetypes?
<vidd> im sure there is
<vidd> kora_, look into /usr/bin/gnome-file-types-properties
<kora_> vidd: ah ok thanks ill look into that
<vidd> kora_, that is for a different distro....disregard
<vidd> kora_, i found it......
<vidd> edit the file: /usr/share/mime/types
<kora_> vidd: i just searched if that tool could be installed from a repo
<vidd> kora_, just edit the file
<kora_> vidd: that /usr/share/mime/ folder was exactly what i was looking for
<vidd> kora_, check out the globs and globs2 files
<kora_> vidd: ah nice, it takes the names from the aliases file and supports wildcards
<vidd> kora_, happy editing (and make sure you back up to recover a hosed system!)
<vidd> =]
<kora_> vidd: thanks again for your help
<vidd> just pay the bill when ya get it =]
<loevborg> Any hints on how to install Xubuntu hardy on a low memory system (a bit less than 256MB)?
<charlie-tca> Use the alternate cd (also called text installer)
<loevborg> charlie-tca: I just found about an option "ubiquity-only"; that sounds like what I'm after
<charlie-tca> What cd is that?
<loevborg> charlie-tca: on the regulary live CD
<charlie-tca> Okay. Good luck.
<loevborg> charlie-tca: that is, I don't need to redownload the cd, and I can use the normal guided install
<loevborg> thanks
<loevborg> Seems to work fine.
<wasabivengeance> quick question. I'm running 8.10 on a dell 1420n with 1440x900 resolution. I'm trying to enable a 2nd monitor (lcd) to the left at a resolution of 1280x1024. The command I *thought* would do it was "xrandr --output VGA --auto --left-of LVDS"
<wasabivengeance> When I do that though, I get this error: "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1440x1440 (desired size 2160x900)"
<wasabivengeance> After googling around, people seemed to solve it by adding "Virtual 2160 900" to the display section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the #s were adjusted for my monitors), but there *is* no display section of my xorg.conf file, I assume because of the new version of xorg autoconfiguring better.
<wasabivengeance> so. um. Any suggestions? :/
<TheSheep> wasabivengeance: you can add that section yourself
<wasabivengeance> I see... one sec and I will test
<wasabivengeance> for the display subsection, what should the Modes line be, given that the built in lcd is 1440x900, and the attached monitor is 1280x1024?
<TheSheep> you can ski them
<TheSheep> skip
<wasabivengeance> ah ok. brb. then
<wasabivengeance> didn't work. X wouldn't start, had to comment out the lines >___<
<wasabivengeance> http://pastebin.com/m69382bf3
<wasabivengeance> That's what I had.
<wasabivengeance> Any suggestions?
<TheSheep> maybe look into logs and see what was wrong
<wasabivengeance> ok, got it *half* working. Both displays are enabled now, but there's a roughly 80px black bar at the bottom of the 2nd monitor. when I move the mouse into that area, I can see the mouse but not any windows. On my main display, there's 80px along the left side that are usable, but the remainder of the display (which is about 90% of it) is the same as the black bar on the 2nd monitor
<wasabivengeance> the mouse shows, but windows don't show when moved into the area
<wasabivengeance>  Any suggestions? ^^
<wasabivengeance> http://www.iqguys.com/~mthorn/2008-12-17-144047_2720x1024_scrot.png <--- screen shot
<TheSheep> wasabivengeance: maybe enable the 'stretch to both monitors option in desktop settings?
<wasabivengeance> I think I see the reason for the dimensions of the usable space. That's 1440x900 of space, but it's on the wrong monitor
<wasabivengeance> hm
<wasabivengeance> hold on
<wasabivengeance> nope, that's not it
<TheSheep> so maybe that xrandr command had the monitors switched?
<wasabivengeance> maybe. want my latest xorg? the one that somewhat works?
<TheSheep> I don't know much about it anyways
<wasabivengeance> ah.... >_<
<TheSheep> it should be all settable with xrandr
<wasabivengeance> hm. has anyone put together a decent app for using randr?
<wasabivengeance> like a gtk app?
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK
<wasabivengeance> do you know where to find a .deb for that?
<wasabivengeance> doesn't seem to be in the xubuntu repos
<TheSheep> it was in Hardy
<wasabivengeance> ahh.. I'm on intrepid >_<
<TheSheep> you can probably download a deb from packages.ubuntu.org
<TheSheep> .com, sorry
<wasabivengeance> ok, looking now
<wasabivengeance> thanks for all the help TheSheep. You said you don't know much about it... is there a better channel to ask in?
<wasabivengeance> brb, restarting x
<mthorn> is there a way to move a panel from one monitor to another?
<charlie-tca> Aenohw1u
<Markopotamus> I have a laptop with Xubuntu that I can connect to the internet via a wireless connection, and a desktop computer on which I want to install Debian from the internet.
<Markopotamus> I have no access to a wired connection.
<Markopotamus> I was wondering if I could use the Xubuntu laptop as a server, connecting it to the desktop computer with an ethernet cable, allowing it to install from the internet that way.
<Markopotamus> Does... that sound like a plan?
<Markopotamus> (and if so, could someone fill in the details?)
<Memfis> better plan, download the iso's burn and install. No network required ;)
<Markopotamus> Memfis: I've burnt a CD but have no DVD writer...
<Memfis> ah :(
<Markopotamus> Memfis: But would that be, at least in theory, possible? To use the laptop as a server?
<Markopotamus> Memfis: The real problem is that I currently have Ubuntu 8.10 installed on the desktop but WPA encryption doesnt work with my wireless adaptor and I've somehow screwed it up completely in the process of trying to fix it.
<filipegatti> yo
<filipegatti> TheSheep, hi :-)
<filipegatti> can someone help me with pyNeighborhood? I've installed it and configured to scan my local computers. It already scanned the one I need, it even asks for username and password, but when I type then, it comes with an error "Mount failed". This happens in both ways to login, using SMB protocol and CIF. Am I doing something wrong? (the username and password are correct)
<Ultraputz> what is pyNeighborhood ?
<Ultraputz> i'm guessign a "network neighborhood" type deal?
<knome> yes
<Ultraputz> filipegatti: i'd start by figuring out where the logs of the involved components are and have a look for more lucid error messages?
<Memfis> Markopotamus : I have a similar problem. my minipci wireless card only does wep atm. not wpa.
<Markopotamus> Memfis: ah, it's a pain, eh?
<Memfis> In relation to your problem, yes it is possible. I've used a similar solution to install debian onto a cobalt RaQ server that has no fdd or cd.
<Markopotamus> Memfis: aah excelent
<Markopotamus> Memfis: Well, I guess I'll come back here when I come to actually try it.
<Memfis> Cobalt RaQ's support netboot don't know if your desktop does tho.
<Memfis> But I'm sure theres a way :o)
<Markopotamus> Memfis: i havent the foggiest idea
<Markopotamus> Memfis: I actually have no idea how to make one computer suck the internet dirreection through another computer.
<Memfis> Might just be a case of using a debian netinstall cd / usb with a mirror of the debian archives running on your desktop & pointing the netinstall at it during install.
<Markopotamus> Memfis: Although I've messed about with a normal home network a fair bit.
<Memfis> Think I've got your pc's round the wrong way but you get the idea
<Markopotamus> Memfis: yeah
<Memfis> probably easier than tieing two networks together imho.
<Markopotamus> Memfis: Ok, cheers. I'll give it a go.
<Memfis> np.
<Memfis> Hi Ultraputz Hows you pc doing?
<Memfis> your*
<Ultraputz> i've isolated part of the problem so far, so better. still quite present.
<Ultraputz> yours is resolved happily now, yes?
<Memfis> Yes thankyou. Rsync doesn't quite set permissions right, but running chmod at end of script sorts it
<Memfis> Bit more awake today :)
<Ultraputz> last night, i was so single-minded on "fixing" the problem that i failed to run some rather important basic litmus tests last night to isolate where ot look
<Ultraputz> so i remembered that there was in fact a nicely set up guest account on my machine.
<Ultraputz> i logged into it just fine.
<Ultraputz> so whatever it is, it starts somewhere under the home directory. that saves a lot of searching. :-)
<Memfis> Just got Xubuntu installed onto laptop. Took a while to get X working - it's an old laptop. Just updating then got to sort wpa out.
<Memfis> anyone here run compiz-fusion on Xubuntu? Is it easy or a right p.i.t.a. ?
<Memfis> Not sure the laptop will cope with it, but thought I'd try as my next project :o)
<Memfis> Ultraputz, what is the problem?
<Ultraputz> what's the graphics / ram on the laptop?
<Memfis> i810 shared graphics ram with main ram
<Ultraputz> the problem remains the same: the machine comes up to gdm normally and fine. if i log in as guest, fine. if i login as me, the splash screen just hangs, and hangs, and hangs, the desktop develops under it, but the mouse becomes less and less responsive, and then it punks out and drops back to gdm, or it just hangs until reset. When i'ev logged in and watched on top, it's spawning dozens of copies of things like apt-cache and updat
<Ultraputz> i tried nuking the session files, etc.
<Ultraputz> still punks out.
<Ultraputz> and nothing changed before this happened
<Ultraputz> happily working in terminal, python, shell and listening to rhythmbox...
<Ultraputz> then it starts slowing to ac rawl
<Ultraputz> had to reset. after that, it's like this.
<Memfis> I'm guessing updates don't run as guest. Although why it's spawning so many copies of apt-cache etc is unknown to me. Sorry I cant help with that.
<Ultraputz> that's the mystery to me, too
<Ultraputz> also, xfce4-session segfaults
<Memfis> I'm new to the whole GUI aspect of linux. Only ever run cli headless boxes prior to this.
<Ultraputz> the xerrors log is full of, "too many files open," which makes sense, given all the copies of daemons spawning.
<Ultraputz> it's like whatever brings the session back up is locking into a loop at the point that it launches autostarted apps, etc.
<Memfis> I presume autostart apps etc are saved in session files, so I also would have tried nukeing the session files :)
<Ultraputz> odd thing was, that doesn't seem to be the extent of it
<Ultraputz> general question would be: once xfce launches, what all controls the launching of session processes?
<Ultraputz> it's obviously not just 'autostarted apps'
<Ultraputz> ?
<Memfis> <Memfis> i810 shared graphics ram  < I presume this isn't going to be enough to run compiz :(
<Ultraputz> i dunno, but i wouldn't bet on it
<Memfis> Don't think I'll try. nm was worth asking ;o)
<Ultraputz> i've been wanting to play with it, but all my non-mac hardware is from the age of dinosaurs and clinton.
<Ultraputz> i'd google it and see
<Ultraputz> compiz fusion i810
<Ultraputz> how big is the processor?
<Memfis> ah difficult question. From what I've read / guessed it's 800Mhz on batteries and sommat higher when mains is plugged in.
<Memfis> Bios slows it down to 800Mhz when running on batteries. Makes the battery life really good, but slows the laptop down a little.
<Memfis> Wish there was a litmus-test prog for compiz/fusion/beryl or whatever it's called this month.
<filipegatti> Ultraputz, maybe running it on terminal would help? haha
<Ultraputz> it does
<Ultraputz> i can login in text mode and there's no trouble
<Ultraputz> that also isolates it to x somewhere past gdm.
<filipegatti> god
<filipegatti> how can I be soooo stupid? :P
<filipegatti> I ony needed to give my user the right permission... running it as root on terminal was enough.
<filipegatti> do you guys have any tips on making xubuntu the more lightweight possible? as removing unused packages, changing some heavy softwares to lighter ones, and stuff like that?
<Ultraputz> lightweight in terms of disk, memory, cpu ?
<Ultraputz> if your aesthetic sensibility can tolerate it, turn off compositing, don't use icons on the desktop, minimize the crap on your panels, and run a really simple theme. a lot of the next/openstep/windowmaker type themes are really light.
<Ultraputz> if you can get along with it, quod libet is a great music player, vlc is a great media player (i find it faster than totem)
<Memfis> I was going to look up how to speed up the boot & gdm process :)
<Ultraputz> oh, that's a good one.
<Ultraputz> if you donut need bluetooth, donut launch it. :-)
<Ultraputz> that rule can be applied to pretty much everything to great effect.
<filipegatti> Ultraputz, in terms of cpu and memory. I don't mind aesthetic. I'm running xubuntu in a laptop core 2 duo 1.5ghz 2gb ram and 160gb hd. I want to make it really faster :-)
<filipegatti> i'm using alsaplayer as music-player
<Ultraputz> in that case, you can spare compositing. :-)
<filipegatti> and ayttm as chat-client
<Memfis> Things like I'm sure it's searching for seriel / parralell devices on boot, which on my laptop is pointless.
<Memfis> cant spell today :/
<filipegatti> I already turned off compositing and I'm using the default theme, going to change it
<Ultraputz> or yesterday! :-)
<Memfis> or most days lol
<Ultraputz> default theme is kinda windowsy. eww.
<Ultraputz> there are things like turning off icons in menus
<Ultraputz> using text-buttons rather than graphic buttons in application toolbars
<filipegatti> well, I don't want to make it something that ugly :-P or without any visual identification
<Ultraputz> you can strip a lot of it out
<filipegatti> and as Memfis said, I want to make my xubuntu boot faster :P
<filipegatti> so i'll need to change some obscure files
<filipegatti> :D
<Memfis> :)
<Ultraputz> if you keep the background clean, you can do a lot with it and put the focus on the edges of the desktop wallpaper, leaving the windows and panels at functional minimums...
<Ultraputz> that can be really elegant, done right.
<filipegatti> I agree Ultraputz
<filipegatti> but I guess removing all the icons and making everything only text would be too much
<Ultraputz> just keep the ones that are important to you
<Ultraputz> ilke, maybe keep toolbar icons, but kill the menu ones
<Ultraputz> because, for the most part, those are the icons you see the most
<filipegatti> indeed
<Ultraputz> the ones on your desktop are covered, and the ones in the file manager only come up when you launch it.
<Ultraputz> so they're not always going to be a drag on the thing.
<Ultraputz> but once you know where things are in your menus, you don't really look at them, and saving the system loading and placing 10, 20, 30 odd little files or maintaining them cached in memory is a load that you can get rid of painlessly...
<Memfis> guys wierd one for you. 'Terminal' Title bar is messed up. as far as I can tell other app's are fine. It's blocky, title is squashed and has white vertical bars over buttons.
<Ultraputz> you've tried restarting the terminal app?
<Memfis> yeah happens every time
<Ultraputz> there's a setting...
<Memfis> even if I move the window arround
<Ultraputz> that lets you define the title bar...
<Ultraputz> and there may be garbage in there
<Ultraputz> you can override it to show the applicational name only, try that...
<Ultraputz> and see if it goes away.
<Memfis> had a look in prefs. nothing changes it. it's the same after reboots too.
<Ultraputz> bizarre.
<Memfis> How do you do a screen print in linux? print-screen and paste into gimp doesn't work.
<Ultraputz> there's a package, gnome-screenshot
<Ultraputz> you can just launch it in a terminal
<Memfis> ok
 * Ultraputz set a countdown timer (command line option), hide the terminal window...
<Memfis> no pojnt I want to capture the window lol
<Memfis> point*
 * Ultraputz slobbers a bit.
<filipegatti> Memfis
<Memfis> hi
<filipegatti> if you right-click your panel and then choose "add new item"
<filipegatti> you will find the "take screenshot" option
<filipegatti> its a camera :-)
<Memfis> oh
<Memfis> It shows on the screen shot too.
<Memfis> lemme scp it somewhere
<Memfis> http://80.77.245.130/Screenshot.png
<Ultraputz> eerie.
<Memfis> weird huh?
<Ultraputz> the theme doesn't break like that elsewhere?
<Memfis> not that I've seen so far. Not run much on the lapy yet. Calc & gimp seam fine.
<Ultraputz> try an alt terminal?
<Memfis> a what?
<Ultraputz> try launching xterm and see what it looks like
<Ultraputz> it's the trabant of terminals.
<Memfis> cant find xterm is it installed by default?
<Ultraputz> should be
<Memfis> installing wasn't there
<Ultraputz> type "apropos terminal"
<Memfis> installed, cant find how to run it tho
<Ultraputz> alt-f2, xterm
<Memfis> thank you
<Memfis> xterm look fine.
<Ultraputz> dakne
<Ultraputz> nk
<Ultraputz> so there's a minor clue
<Memfis> clue that I'll use xterm from now on :lol
<Ultraputz> and an aesthetic crutch
<Memfis> <Ultraputz> type "apropos terminal"  << whats that.
<Ultraputz> you may try changing the desktop font, too
<Memfis> I'm popping for 10. gotta check on dog & make a cuppa
<Ultraputz> apropos searches manual pages for matches
<filipegatti> Ultraputz, the themes you told me to use are not installed by default on xubuntu, are?
<Ultraputz> so apropos terminal looks up everything related to the word 'terminal
<Ultraputz> '
<Ultraputz> fili -- it seems there were some decent ones included
<Ultraputz> if you install xfce4-goodies, there's more
<Ultraputz> and you can find some nice ones on xfce-look.org
<Ultraputz> remember there's both window themes _and_ gtk themes
<filipegatti> is there a difference?
<Ultraputz> yes
<Ultraputz> the xfce theme pertains to xfce -- the windows, panels, that stuff
<Ultraputz> the gadgets in most of your apps are gtk
<Ultraputz> so the appearance of all the buttons, widgets dependso n the gtk settings
<Ultraputz> the one i use is frmo xfce-org called "axiom" i believe
<Memfis> I'll have a look at that when I get back :o) ./away for 10
<Ultraputz> i can post a screenshot if you'd like.
<filipegatti> so what I'm looking for is a gtk theme, ok, i'll have a look!
<Ultraputz> both
<Ultraputz> xfce and gtk themes
<filipegatti> Ultraputz: http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/axiom+gtk?content=90873
<filipegatti> or http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/axiom+xfwm?content=90145 ?
<Ultraputz> search the whole site... look at as many as you can
<filipegatti> ...ok, but which of these ones do you use?
<Ultraputz> both
<Ultraputz> one is gtk, the other is xfce
<filipegatti> oh
<filipegatti> thats right :P
<filipegatti> sorry!
<Ultraputz> http://blackops.org/~jeremiah/screenshot.png
<Ultraputz> obviously i'm spending some cpu on eyecandy here :-)
<filipegatti> i do think so :P
<Ultraputz> kill the dock and desktop applets, and maybe turn off compositing, and that is actually fast.
<knome> Ultraputz, that's xfce? :P
<Ultraputz> yup
<Ultraputz> don't you recognize the system trap applet? :-)
<knome> it could be from any DE/WM
<knome> or just a separate thing
<Ultraputz> yup :-)
<knome> anyway good to see people customizing xfce
<Ultraputz> i love xfce precisely because i can do this -- i can have exactly what i want, and on the cheap (in terms of overhead, speaking relatively.)
<knome> yeah.
<Ultraputz> it's a lot more compact now. i got rid of most of the applets and use the dock like a persistant spring-loaded menu. it's really nice for that. just hold the mouse over something, the sub-dock opens, pick your app off of it. i find it faster than using the menu.
<knome> agree.
<knome> though i usually only use like three apps
<knome> but *many* windows
<knome> that's why i need two monitors :P
<Ultraputz> my project was walking away from my mac. other than vectorworks, i did. it's my organizer, communicator, design and productivity tool, and my development environment, music studio... and it does it spectacularly well. i've not been this happy with a system since i had an amiga.
<Ultraputz> that's looking past copious obvious flaws, but, as far as X goes, XFCE really delivers, and as far as linux goes, Ubuntu really delivers. It's a spectacularly flexible system.
#xubuntu 2008-12-18
<Memfis> Nice screen shot. Where'd he go?
<knome> idk
<Memfis> lol
<Memfis> anyone know how to get wpa working on an orienco minipci ?
<Memfis> the cards detected, and tried wep. but theres no wpa option.
<knome> idk that either, you might search the forums
<knome> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Memfis> would help If I knew how to spell orionco or what ever it's called lol
<Memfis> Thanks for links will read.
<knome> orinoco
<Memfis> thats the one lol
<Memfis> If I go to edit connection I can set wpa. But as soon as I try to activate it, it asks for key & will only accept wep. odd.
<filipegatti> why rar doesn't come already installed? :P
<knome> filipegatti, we don't want to encourage people to use rar.
<filipegatti> and how can I unzip rar files? using 7z?
<knome> filipegatti, search for "rar" in synaptic.
<filipegatti> hm
<filipegatti> unrar-free
<filipegatti> well there is a lot of packages
<filipegatti> there are*
<filipegatti> damn portuguese
<filipegatti> knome, which one you do encourage to use?
<knome> filipegatti, gzip and bzip2 are supported at least
<knome> i mean ootb
<knome> those are the most common also
<filipegatti> hm
<filipegatti> i'm not sure if synaptic is showing these packages. but i guess xarchiver is the best option here
<filipegatti> or this p7zip-full
<filipegatti> knome, any hint on how to use this p7zip? :s i've installed it but I don't know the command to run it yet.
<filipegatti> yes, i guess this can sound some stupid questions though, so i'm sorry
<Memfis> orinoco is run by agre, which was bought by lsi. However going to lsi's website clicking on download (hoping for an updated linux driver) gives this page : http://www.lsi.com/cm/DownloadSearch.do?locale=EN
<Memfis> a blank page. Thanks lsi! Really helpful. grrrrrr
<filipegatti> how professional
<filipegatti> :(
<Memfis> doesn't help if you take the locale off either
<Memfis> Agere < correct spelling for logs.
<Memfis> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OrinocoMonitorMode/0.15x    < this is the exact same chipset I have. I don't need monitor mode. Just wpa would do.
<filipegatti> Memfis, any hint on this? http://pastebin.com/d544d63b9
<Memfis> nope I've used unrar before without problems
<filipegatti> this one is the p7zip-full :(
<Memfis> I've always tar.gz'd stuff. or unrar when required
<filipegatti> knome told me that xubuntu is not encouraging people to use rar/unrar, so I tried this one. I think I'll download xarchiver (which uses p7zip)
<Memfis> just install unrar ;)
<knome> filipegatti, of course it's ok to unrar your old archives. but we don't encourage making more rar packages so that's why rar isn't installed by default
<filipegatti> yes, i understood knome. what i only tried to do was install an compresser that would unzip every format.
<knome> ah ok
<Memfis> http://www.nongnu.org/orinoco
<Memfis> download, make, make install. Except it fails :(
<Memfis> /home/memfis/orinoco-0.15/Kbuild:34: *** Wireless extensions are not enabled. Stop.
<Memfis> No mention in Decumentation or mail archives what this is.
<redwyrm> wait
<redwyrm> you can't open .rar on xubuntu 8.10?
<redwyrm> can someone link me to a .rar file so I can test it on my system?
<Memfis> I can make one.
<Memfis> uploading
<Memfis> http://80.77.245.130/test.rar
<Memfis> contains a firefox readme.
<redwyrm> thanks!
<Memfis> np
<redwyrm> okay, it works with file-roller
<Memfis> grr I cant compile this driver.
<aliksy> I'm kind of a newb and I followed the directions I found on the web, but I can't get sound juicer to rip as .mp3.. can someone help me, please?
<redwyrm> aliksy, have you enabled restricted formats for your system?
<aliksy> yeah. i can play mp3s, if that's telling.
<redwyrm> hold on, I'm going to try it on a CD
<redwyrm> (if I can find one in my room... most are in my car)
<Odd-rationale> aliksy: did you install xubuntu-restricted-extras yet?
<aliksy> i think so
<Odd-rationale> aliksy: you can check in synaptic package manager.
<aliksy> yeah. says it's installed
<redwyrm> what error messages are you getting?
<aliksy> it's not letting me select mp3 from the menu even though mp3 is checked as 'active'
<aliksy> I dunno if that means I'm being exceptionally dumb or something
<redwyrm> it let me select MP3 from the menu
<redwyrm> and I just ripped a few songs that play fine
<redwyrm> hmm
<redwyrm> Odd-rationale, would it make a difference if aliksy installed sound-juicer before installing xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Odd-rationale> redwyrm: no it should not...
<Odd-rationale> aliksy: i suppose you already tried restarting sound juicer?
<aliksy> yeah. no effect from that
<Odd-rationale> aliksy: what version of xubuntu is this?
<aliksy> where would it tell me that? i installed it a few months (3?) ago
<Odd-rationale> aliksy: do "lsb_release -a" in terminal
<aliksy> 8.04.1 hardy
<Odd-rationale> ok. that's good.
<aliksy> no other ideas? I could rip things as .ogg, I guess
<Odd-rationale> yeah. i prefer flac myself...
<filipegatti> flac > *
<filipegatti> aliksy, there is no need to rip as mp3, unless you're hoping to use it with a mp3 player
<aliksy> Don't have the HD space for that
<aliksy> I suppose so.  Though it's kind of a matter of principle now, too. I wanna know why it's not working..
<filipegatti> actually I only listen to online radios, the music I have on my computer is only to add in my mobile :-)
<aliksy> i listen to pandora.com a lot
<Odd-rationale> i have 6.1 gb of music.
<Memfis> looks like I'm going to have to uninstall XUbuntu :(
<cody-somerville> Memfis, why?
<Odd-rationale> and i listen to last.fm: http://www.last.fm/user/Odd-rationale
<Memfis> because there are no drivers that support orinoco wpa that I can get to work.
<redwyrm> aliksy, you could do it the old school way if you really want .mp3
<Memfis> only option appears to be a kernel rebuild which is way beyond my skill level.
<redwyrm> write a script that pipes cdparanoia output to lame
<Memfis> & I'm not sure that that would solve it.
<redwyrm> bbl
<cody-somerville> Memfis, :(
<Odd-rationale> aliksy: also, try another ripper... another one i like is abcde: http://www.andrews-corner.org/abcde.html
<cody-somerville> Memfis, does it work in Ubuntu?
<Memfis> doubt it.
<aliksy> I'll take a look at abcde.  I don't think I'd know how to pipe output anywhere
<Memfis> I cant get drivers to compile, and if I could, they'd clash with kernel drivers.
<Memfis> Dang it. I was just getting into this Xubuntu GUI stuff.
<Memfis> I'll have another look tomorrow, but it seams it's back to XP for me.
<Memfis> Good Night all.
<ball> hello R[a]ndom
<R1cochet> hi ball
<R[a]ndom> o/
<aliksy> when i click help in a lot of applications I get an error.  "There was an error launching the default action command associated with this function."  What's that about?
<filipegatti> how can I add a new theme? I've downloaded a gtk and a xfwm4 theme, I need to install both, right? how can I do that?
<R1cochet> is there a way to mount a .iso file on a virtural drive?
<R1cochet> virtual*
<R[a]ndom> mount -o loop file.iso /location
<R[a]ndom> or something.  could be slightly off. i dont do it too often
<filipegatti> ok, theme installed :P
<filipegatti> what browser do you recommend me to use to keep xubuntu the most lightweight possible? epiphany?
<ball> SeaMonkey
<redwyrm> kazehakase is pretty lightweight
<ball> brb
<MattBnr> i cant get xubuntu to even install
<MattBnr> it gets to the select and install software part then stops at 6%
<charlie-tca> MattBnr: depending on the system, it can take 30minutes there. Sometimes it helps to hit the shift keys a half dozen times, too
<MattBnr> well it gets to 6% then gives a big red box saying it failed
<MattBnr> im checking the integrity of th cd now
<MattBnr> the*
<charlie-tca> Ooops! That's a good idea, check the cd
<MattBnr> its an old windows ME computer i had 850Mhz processor and 128mb ram
<charlie-tca> 128mb is pretty tight. I install on 256mb here. Anyway to add a little?
<charlie-tca> Are you using the desktop cd or the alternate cd?
<filipegatti> i recommend the alternate cd in this case
<charlie-tca> I do too, which is why I asked.
<MattBnr> alternate
<MattBnr> mmm the integrit check failed
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that will cause it to hang, all right
<imfluxible> hola guys... anybody have any experience with Sabrent USB 2.0 HDTV Tuner or similar products that 'turn your pc or laptop into an HDTV'?
<at> hey everyone just installed Xubuntu on a dell m90 precision and having some problems with wireless card
<at>  i plugged it in to my router and didnt have a problem-- in the hardware drivers it found Broadcom STA wireless driver , i installed it, but it doesnt seem to be finding any wireless networks
<ball> hello Ultraputz
<Ultraputz> greetings ball
<at> oops i mean kubuntu
<Ultraputz> TheSheep?
<ball> Lobster?
<Ultraputz> i've got an issue that I'm beginning to think only TheSheep is capable of helping wiht. i was hoping he'd be awake. :-)
<ball> Ah.
<ball> What's it about?
<Ultraputz> let's see...
<cody-somerville> Ultraputz, whats your problem?
<Ultraputz> backgroudn: no changes to teh system...
<Ultraputz> i'm working in terminal, rhythmbox is open, and i'm playing with python, which is also doing nothing interesting.
<Ultraputz> the machine starts to bog
<Ultraputz> has to be shut down
<Ultraputz> comes back up...
<Ultraputz> makes it to gdm -- i log in, and it bogs hard, and pushes back out
<Ultraputz> now it won't get past the splash screen
<ball> Perhaps one of them has a leak
<Ultraputz> so...
<Ultraputz> i logged in via ssh when gdm was back up.
<cody-somerville> Ultraputz, try running top to see whats sucking up the resources
<ball> does it improve if you reboot?
<Ultraputz> no problem -- everything is fine, it works great.
<Ultraputz> so i start an XFCE session
<Ultraputz> and that's when everything goes apesh**
<Ultraputz> what happens (top was helpful:)
<Ultraputz> there are a dozen copies of stuff like beagled, apt-cache, update-notifier
<Ultraputz> a lot more
<Ultraputz> and in the end, xfce4-session was segfaulting
 * Ultraputz tested memory, ran fsck -- everything is cool
<Ultraputz> so... login to guest account frmo gdm
<Ultraputz> almost identical to my own setup
 * Ultraputz works fine.
<Ultraputz> everything is fine.
<Ultraputz> nuked my session files
<Ultraputz> removed beagle, etc.
<Ultraputz> still hangs on the splash screen
<Ultraputz> that's where i'm at.
<Ultraputz> what i'm wondering is:
<Ultraputz> there are autostarted apps...
<Ultraputz> then there are apps started by the session tool and as a consequence of other tools
<Ultraputz> ... what exactly launches them? is there more than one tool that auto launches apps...
<Ultraputz> and might it be caught in a loop causing it to keep cycling through the startup apps, which would explain the dozens of copies of each?
<Ultraputz> ladies? gentlemen? any ideas? :-)
<Ultraputz> is this maybe as stupid as a permissions issue or some mangled pref somewhere?
<ball> Ultraputz: I'd purge Xfce then
<ball> ...perhaps try reinstalling it.
<Ultraputz> define 'purge xfce'
<Ultraputz> it's not xfce...
<Ultraputz> as i said, it worked in a guest session just fine
<ball> Oh hang on, you're on Xubuntu
<Ultraputz> it's actually ubuntu with a change of religion
<Ultraputz> because metacity sucks <insert choice expletive/term of abuse>
<ball> Ah, I'd wipe it and start from scratch.
<Ultraputz> it wouldn't be much of a trick to nuke the dir and set it up again
<Ultraputz> or copy guest's prefs over.
<Ultraputz> and god knows there's stuff to do
<Ultraputz> but it seems like htere's somethign important to be learned from figuring out what's wrong.
<Ultraputz> even if i see someone straight up hit by a train, i still demand an autopsy, you know?
<ball> I'd demand a bucket
<Ultraputz> i'm just saying...
<Ultraputz> if nothing interesting is happening, as in, not putting the thing in an abnormal situation...
<Ultraputz> and all of a sudden, it just goes apes*** you kind of want to know why, so it doesn't happen again.
<ball> it's in an abnormal situation because you changed its religion
<ball> it's bound to be confused
<Ultraputz> switching from metacity to xubuntu should not exactly be traumatic
<Ultraputz> er
<Ultraputz> xfce
<Ultraputz> and it's been working beautifully for the last 3 months, regularly put through it's paces.
<Ultraputz> and a nearly identical setup on the laptop has been mostly happy for the last 9 months...
<Ultraputz> so i'm really curious, "why did you pooh your pants, ubuntu?"
<Ultraputz> short of bludgeoning it to get it over with, what would you do if you were gonna track it down?
<ball> I'd bludgeon it, but then I'm short of time these days.
<Ultraputz> i cut my teeth on sys 3 and nextstep -- x windows was something i've managed to dodge for years :-)
<ball> Plenty of other stuff to worry about.
<ball> X window ;-)
<Ultraputz> yet, right now, you're here... so, if it weren't your fingertips that would be smoking, what would you try? :-)
<ball> I never got to try NeXT
<ball> Ultraputz: I'd take off and nuke it from orbit... only way to be sure.
<Ultraputz> i was 12 when they sat one of the first pre-release machines down in the student building at the university in my little town
<Ultraputz> and it had a guest account
<Ultraputz> so i parked my narrow butt in that seat every day for 2 weeks, for only half an hour, every afternoon.
<Ultraputz> it blew my mind.
<ball> Sounds like how I got into the Sun boxen
<Ultraputz> a year later, i'd talked myself into kind of peace and access treaty with some of the kinder staff, and that's where i got the bug.
<ball> Which town btw?
<Ultraputz> when macos x was announced, it was like a dream come true
<Ultraputz> until i sat down to use it.
<Ultraputz> bloomington, indiana. indiana university
<Ultraputz> with the big linux supercomputer :-)
<Ultraputz> unfortunately running redhack
<ball> Ultraputz: oh!  I know that one.
<ball> Big Red
<Ultraputz> os x is like nextstep, impaled on a stick and twitching, while this weird disney-esque concept interface rides on top of it.
<ball> ...and there are a couple of others
<Ultraputz> ball: yeah. there's a lot of 'supercomputing' projects on campus. and some really interesting toys like "the cave" immersive vr room.
<ball> Ultraputz: I'm typing this via MacOS and yes, it's a bit fucked up.
<Ultraputz> i'm using my mac right now
<ball> I managed to get an X server on it though.
<Ultraputz> how else can you make openoffice on the mac tolerable? :-)
<Ultraputz> those cocoa framework pseudoports are the work of angry cavemen.
<ball> Ultraputz: are you still over there?
<Ultraputz> like, camino on methamphetamines or something.
<Ultraputz> yeah, i work there now
<ball> I resemble an angry caveman
<Ultraputz> i do before i have breakfast. i'm told i smell like dinosaurs, too.
<ball> So you've had some exposure to IBM boxen then.
<Ultraputz> that's all before the shower and human skin appliances are set in place.
<Ultraputz> blades, eduquest, you name it.
<Ultraputz> i was an amiga guy surrounded by ibms.
<Ultraputz> now i'm a "not windows" guy surrounded by... vista.
<ball> Ctrl+Amiga+Amiga
<Ultraputz> it's funny how life doesn't change
<Ultraputz> hell yeah, guru meditation.
<ball> Multiview ftw
<Ultraputz> that is the nerdiest thing i've ever said.
<ball> I have an A600 around here somewhere
<ball> ...brought it over in my carry-on luggage
<Ultraputz> i had two machines. the first was truly art. when i retired the a1000 in 1993, it had an 020 tacked on, and, an a590 plugged in backwards with a wire tack to swap the pin that differed between 500/1000
<ball> pre-911 obviously
<Ultraputz> amiga gives terrorists the creative edge.
 * ball snorts
<ball> hello wormsxulla
<Ultraputz> you realize this a post december 10th world, now? we have to act like it. quick, everyone dress like elvis.
 * ball dresses like a Zorro II bridgeboard
 * Ultraputz wants to see dada terrorism. an attempt to confuse the world into submission.
<ball> Ultraputz: that may be the best way to go.
<Ultraputz> i've got a zorro ethernet card in teh 4000.
<Ultraputz> *miss amiga terribly.*
<Ultraputz> computers have more or less sucked since then.
<ball> hello Bumphead
<Ultraputz> and there are still nuts keeping theirs functional.
<Ultraputz> of course, this evening, i've elected to join those ranks.
<Ultraputz> i cannot take the dell axim anymore. it is the most heinous, evil thing ever created aside from graffiti.
 * ball grins and cheers
<ball> What's an Axim?
<Ultraputz> so i'm pulling the newton 2100 out of retirement.
<Ultraputz> a satanic pocketpc.
<MattBnr> oh we have oen of those at my work
<ball> Hang on, I'll fetch my MP110
<MattBnr> i love it myself
<Ultraputz> with handwriting recognition that is like a never-ending jerry lewis skit.
<ball> Mine was actually good at handwriting
<Ultraputz> i tried writing "zorro" one day
<Ultraputz> zone?
<Bumphead> could apple make the iphone as good as the newton?
<Ultraputz> delete
<Ultraputz> zorra?
<Ultraputz> delete
<Ultraputz> NICE LADY!
<Ultraputz> it was ridiculous
<ball> ...but I think that's because my handwriting is like the author's
<Ultraputz> on the newton, you just tap teh word, and see the other guesses.
<Ultraputz> *shudder* iphone.
<ball> Bumphead: they could, but it's not Jobs' baby
<ball> (Newton)
<Ultraputz> that's like the disney fully managed user experience.
<Ultraputz> bits of the newton are still around -- the handwriting rec is "inkwell" or whatever it's called.
<Ultraputz> and 2.0's HWR is still market parity.
<Ultraputz> rephrase: would raise market parity.
<Ultraputz> just, it's not the kind of thing apple would have any reason to do.
<Ultraputz> nothing is going to make a write-top cool in the age of iphone.
<Ultraputz> and no one wants a write-top iphone.
<Bumphead> my cynical side says the jobs health saga is market drama
<Ultraputz> at least, no one hip and sexy and dancing around as a sillouhette.
<Bumphead> at least, since the simpsons episode when the mApple store opens in springfield
<Ultraputz> jobs is a p t barnum. if he goes, apple will be in deep shit.
<ball> hello ViTRoN
<Ultraputz> the last time they lost him, they nearly became compaq.
<Ultraputz> macTv? seriously?
<Ultraputz> pippin? seriously?
<ball> I'm tempted to fire up my Quadra 700 now
<Ultraputz> and that 20th anniversary mac. beautiful. didn't work. superb sound.
<Ultraputz> A/UX ?
<ball> I have it set aside for NetBSD
<ball> hello christian
<Ultraputz> a real shame is, the mac is the ugly kid brother of lisa. if that had taken off, computing itself would look totally different now.
<christian> em hi
<Ultraputz> if you ever get a chance, find a video of the lisa UI, and look past the horrid production/narration
 * ball nods
<ball> I am aware of Lisa
<Ultraputz> it was document-centric. you didn't work with "applications." directly.
<Ultraputz> -.
<christian> i have problems trying to get the desktop efects in Xubuntu
<christian> can any body help with taht
<ball> Ultraputz: straight out of Xerox then ;-)
<Ultraputz> what kind of machien is it?
<christian> laptop compaq presario f500
<Ultraputz> ball - literally. swap smalltalk for pascal, and focus on _integrated_ productivity.
<ball> I miss Pascal
<Ultraputz> do you know how much memory / what speed the machine is? that woudl be most helpful is to know what kind of graphics capability it has...
<ViTRoN> Ball: hello
<Ultraputz> i miss smalltalk :-)
<christian> em Ram 1Gb
<christian> Amd thurion 2Ghz
<Ultraputz> so what's happening or not happening?
<Ultraputz> (sounds like more than enough machine :-) )
<ball> Ultraputz: there's Squeak!
<ball> Turion64 would be nice
<Ultraputz> ball - there's frigging yourself with a cheese grater, too. :-)
<ball> christian: proprietary video driver?
<christian> nVidia Geforce Go 6100
<Ultraputz> ball -- you've obviously seen morphic. go look at self. and then read about the kludges they had to do to get their visual widgets and morphic backported to smalltalk. For that kind of effort, they should have just built Self. http://www.research.sun.com/self/
<ball> What's morphic?
<Ultraputz> that should be fine.
<christian> i already installed nVidia package version 177 (recommended)
<Ultraputz> morphic is the UI squeak hijacked and lobotomized.
<Ultraputz> have you opened the control panel for it? is there one maybe/
<Ultraputz> under system or preferences?
<ball> christian: are you running an open source nVidea driver, or theirs?
<christian> no, they are private dirvers
<christian> but Xubuntu recommends the version 177
<ball> I would assume those are broken then.
<christian> but in Ubuntu tthey worked perfectly
<Ultraputz> have you turned on compositing in xfce?
<Ultraputz> did that work?
<ball> I wouldn't trust them.
<Ultraputz> what the hell is Whisker ?
<Ultraputz> oh
<Ultraputz> nevermind :-)
<christian> jum ¬.¬ i've been using Xubuntu for like three hours, ive installed impress and changed the language to spanish
<ball> I've never messed with these effects because I so rarely sit in front of the machine running my X clients
<christian> but the desktop efects with compiz i still cant make them work
 * ball guesses that depends on hardware 3D acceleration
<christian> yes but the first thing, i did was installing the nVidia Drivers
<ball> Well, there you go then.
<ball> Did you try it without the nVidia-provided driver?
<christian> i dont know how
<ball> ok
<christian> i moved to xubnuntu because in ubuntu the system was always at 60% loaded, and it was a little slow
<ball> christian: perhaps there are other issues with your hardware then.
<ball> hang on
<christian> then i got no help here?
<Ultraputz> we're other users, christian -- we aren't paid experts. we help when we can...
<radlipat> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<radlipat> okso whats best video player for asx files?
<radlipat> kk anyone need help?
<radlipat> grrrrrrrrrrr
<ball> !monkeys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkeys
<ball> radlipat: I've never heard of asx
<ball> Adobe Shockwave?
<radlipat> no worys i got help in other chat
<knome> ASX - Advanced Stream Redirector File (Microsoft Corporation)
<radlipat> he told me to try using vlc
<radlipat> whats the x for if there is no x in Advanced Stream Redirector
<knome> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<knome> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ball> hello zenrox
<knome> radlipat: see ^
<ball> !dsp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsp
<ball> !evil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil
<radlipat> ball: are you having fun????????
<knome> we all need a bit of a giggly-wiggly sometimes.
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> giggly-wiggly i like
<radlipat> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<radlipat> sorry forgot what to type to join it
<knome> np. off for the days duties ->
<radlipat> kk
<Ultraputz> hrm .. what is jockey ?
<ball> small man who rides a racehorse
<Ultraputz> jockey-gtk ?
<ball> xload is freaking out because I'm trying to play video
<Ultraputz> also, there are races where 7' men ride ponies.
<Ultraputz> it's a different sort of contest.
<radlipat> lol
<Ultraputz> Unable to create /home/<user>/.dbus/session-bus  ?
<radlipat> ummmmmmmm
<Ultraputz> top of my x error log
<Ultraputz> that looks as though it might be a problem
<Ultraputz> since pretty much everything talks through dbus, right?
<radlipat> and again ummmmmmmmmm
<radlipat> u tried asking in ubuntu?
<Ultraputz> radli -- could you issue the following command on a terminal and paste me the result? (non-harmful:) "stat ~/.dbus"
<Ultraputz> the line i'm interested in looks like: Access: (0700/drwx------)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<radlipat> ummmmmmmm
<radlipat> radlipat@radlipat-desktop:~$ stat ~/.dbus
<radlipat> stat: cannot stat `/home/radlipat/.dbus': No such file or directory
<radlipat> radlipat@radlipat-desktop:~$
<radlipat> ???????????
<Ultraputz> hrm.
<radlipat> do in need to change derrectorie????
<Ultraputz> no, you may not have it
<Ultraputz> it may be an ubuntu thing.
<Ultraputz> er metacity/gnome
<radlipat> directory*
<radlipat> idk
<radlipat> srry man
<radlipat> u know how to open ubuntu channel?
<radlipat> nvm i c you
<Ultraputz> yes :-)
<knome> krhm
<knome> ircing from a full bus
<radlipat> night all
<radlipat> morn*
<radlipat> but imma hit the hay
<radlipat> i gotta get up at 6:30
<knome> i better stop before i get more angry looks
<Ultraputz> later radlipat
<radlipat> later
<radlipat> good idea knome
<knome> i didn't sleep at all last Night
<knome> later
<knome> ->
<radlipat> well get some sleep
<knome> nope
<radlipat> but i got collage in da morn so i gotta
<knome> going to studies
<knome> yeo :P
<radlipat> lol im in it classes
<radlipat> I.T.
<knome> now ->
<radlipat> alight night
<ball> I have a final exam on Friday
<ball> tomorrow I suppose.
<Ultraputz> <test>
<Ultraputz> odd.
<ball> What is?
<xarchie> list
<ball> cabbages, duct tape, wombles.
<xarchie> hey can any suggest a ubuntu flavor for a pentium 3 500mz
<xarchie> Im getting fluxbuntu now think that will be enough for it/
<ball> Xubuntu
<ball> I'm running it on a 550 MHz Pentium III
<xarchie> tried that still slow if there is more than one window open
<ball> xarchie: how much RAM?
<xarchie> how memory/
<xarchie> 128
<ball> Try with about four times that
<Ultraputz> ouch.
<ball> Linux is large and needs more RAM
<Ultraputz> unless you go sans gui, that will be painful
<xarchie> I would use slack but it;s for my kids and they aren't the learning type ya know
<Ultraputz> well, you aren't going to make that useful to them with less than 512m
<ball> xarchie: buy them some DIMMs for Christmas
<Ultraputz> 256 bare minimum
<Ultraputz> and that would _suck_
<ball> I'm running 512 Mbytes and consider that a sensible minimum for the GUI Ubuntus
<Ultraputz> i'll probably be shot by the penguin police for saying it, but that's a windows 98 box.
<Odd-rationale> i got a friend with 128 mb of ram and a pII. it is running ubuntu+lxde. just enough to run stuff like gcompris, wormux, frozenbubble, tuxpaint, etc. just fine
<xarchie> I think ill try something else instead of *buntu based
<Ultraputz> i think you'll find that that is a fairly anemic machine...
<xarchie> yeha Odd that sounds good
<Ultraputz> there may be some DSL distros or something
<Ultraputz> maybe MINT?
<ball> xarchie: NetBSD would work
<Odd-rationale> if you want even lighter... try puppylinux
<xarchie> mint would'nt be good way to bloated
<Odd-rationale> you can boot puppy linux with like 64mb of ram or somthing...
<xarchie> puppy I heard of that how is it with getting around
 * ball used to run MiNT on an 8 MHz 68000
<Odd-rationale> i only use puppy linux as a recovery disc... :P
<Ultraputz> with GEM
<xarchie> cool thanks Odd will have t otry that
<ball> Ultraputz: ..and 1 Mbyte of RAM
<Odd-rationale> it has a word processor, web browser, movie player and everything...
<xarchie> I don't know bout any bsd's
<ball> Seriously though... upgrade the RAM if you want that machine to be useable
<xarchie> I want something that if it breaks I may be albe to fix it
<Odd-rationale> or just run commnad line mode.
<ball> Odd-rationale: VT-220 ftw
<xarchie> ok will try some of your suggestions thanks
<ball> RAM is cheap btw
<Odd-rationale> yeah, we're the light weight experts here... :D
<Odd-rationale> ball: that depends wither you are making money.. :P
<ball> I just upgraded this machine to 512 this evening
<ball> Odd-rationale: you're talking to someone who learned today that he's being laid off
<Odd-rationale> O.O
<ball> ...I can't afford a new machine, so my 550 MHz Pentium III is my flagship.
<ball> ...RAM is still cheap
<Odd-rationale> you should try lxde...
<Odd-rationale> pcmanfm is lighter than thunar...
<ball> I do most of my file management from $, so haven't used Thunar much
<Odd-rationale> yeah, me too...
<Odd-rationale> i bet firefox is unuseble?
<ball> SeaMonkey works
<ball> I don't use Firefox anyway
<Odd-rationale> what about epiphany?
<Odd-rationale> gtk based, instead of xul.
<ball> Never heard of it
<xarchie> ok Im gonna try puppy and Im getting vector as well so they may work
<xarchie> Thanks guys
<Odd-rationale> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Odd-rationale> also, kazehakase may even be lighter than epiphany... but a little less intuitive interface
<Odd-rationale> !info kazehakase
<ubottu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): GTK+-base web browser that allows pluggable rendering engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-2.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 652 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<ball> Wierd that they're using "kB"... 1,000 bytes?!
<ball> ...or is that just a bug?
<Ultraputz> pluggable rendering engines...
<Ultraputz> it's just a window.
<Odd-rationale> ball: it is a dummy package...
<Odd-rationale> !info epiphany-gecko
<ubottu> epiphany-gecko (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser - Gecko version. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 500 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<Odd-rationale> !info epiphany-webkit
<ubottu> epiphany-webkit (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser - webkit version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 343 kB, installed size 916 kB
<ball> Odd-rationale: I meant as a unit of measurement
<Odd-rationale> idk if the webkit is stable yet...
<ball> Is that a bug in ubottu, or in what ubottu gets its data from?
 * Ultraputz works pretty well ins afari
<Odd-rationale> ball: i don't think so...
<Odd-rationale> cause this shows the same:
<Odd-rationale> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/epiphany-browser
<ball> Odd-rationale: it's a bug in something
<ball> k = 1,000   K = 1,024
<ball> software's measured in kilobytes, so K, not "k"
<Odd-rationale> idk... you can probably ask someone...
<Odd-rationale> in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-ops
<Odd-rationale> anyways, i'll talk to you guys later! see ya!
<ball> bye
<Ultraputz> AHA!
<Ultraputz> foudn the bugger!
<Ultraputz>  the short version is: /etc/xdg/autostart has a template of .config/autostart
<Ultraputz> if the latter pisses xfce off, it goes to the former.
<Ultraputz> ...
<Ultraputz> that woudl have been fun to know 3 days ago. :-)
<generalsnus> I have a problem with users unable to mount their USB drives on our thinclients. We use Xubuntu LTSP servers..and authenticate users against M$ server 2003. previously this had worked great.. but   somwhere along with some updates, it must have been broken. I remeber editing a config file to get this working in the first place.. but cant remember witch..  Also adding users to a linux group(fuse), wont work since the u
<generalsnus> how can i add a group that is called " domain^users "  to a group in xubuntu that is called "FUSE"?
<generalsnus> Can somone help me troubleshoot this error mesage? i get it when i try to mount a USB drive: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal").
<generalsnus> how can i get usb disk to mount automaticly on desktop in xubuntu?    or how can i make a application launcher on desktop..with the command: thunar /media/$USER/usbdisk-sda1
<sinbox> if I want to gt rid of the splash screen on bootup do I need to remove just "splash" from the entry or "ro quiet splash"?
<ablomen> sinbox, nosplash
<sinbox> thanks ablomen
<sinbox> now for the 2nd question of the day: just checking my boot log as it's been slow booting recently and I can see about 90 lines that say>> New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/name-of-device-here  << except I haven't added a device, and a lot of alsa related stuff apears in there as well as oss stuff and pci stuff.  Any ideas what's gone wonky there?
<hhh2> where can i find .deb file package of epiphany browser for new latest version in xubuntu 8.04 ??
<hhh2> is a big mess
<hhh2> after firefox 3.0.5 update from synaptic epiphany and ff3.0.5 flash block doesn't work anymore
<TheSheep> hhh2: the versions of software that get included in specific versions of (x)ubuntu don't change
<hhh2> i have copied flashblock.jar and flashblock.manifest in the new folder /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.5/chrome/
<TheSheep> hhh2: unless there is a security vulnerability
<hhh2> and edited flashblock.manifest how must be done
<hhh2> and there is this line inside user-stylesheet.css
<hhh2> @import url(chrome://flashblock/content/flashblock.css);
<naivo> i tried to install xubuntu 7.10 alternate powerpc, when i reboot after install, i see yaboot with 2 choices : Linux and old, and then i see a splash with ubuntu but the imac do nothing, do you know why ? what can i do plz ?
<hhh2> Upgraded the following packages:
<hhh2> firefox (3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) to 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<hhh2> firefox-3.0 (3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) to 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<hhh2> libgadu3 (1:1.7~rc2-2) to 1:1.7~rc2-2ubuntu0.8.04.1
<hhh2> liblcms1 (1.16-7ubuntu1) to 1.16-7ubuntu1.1
<hhh2> liblcms1-dev (1.16-7ubuntu1) to 1.16-7ubuntu1.1
<hhh2> xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) to 1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<hhh2> xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support (1.9.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) to 1.9.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<Lego> Hi guys
<Lego> I need some help with Xubuntu
<Lego> Is there someone willing to help me?
<Lego> It's about my resolution
<charlie-tca> !someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lego> I just installed Xubuntu on an old Acer with a Ati Trident videocard but I won't let me set the resolution to it's max (1024x768). Now I tried some googling but all the solutions are for 8.04 and I can't seem to figure it out. Could someone go trough the steps with me of adding a resolution?
<vidd> Lego, you should be able to simply install the proper driver, restart x and be done
<charlie-tca> Lego: what version of Xubuntu
<Lego> Charlie-tca I'm currently running 8.10
<Lego> There should be trident driver but I don't know how to use it
<charlie-tca> try this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<Dr_WaSaBi> ok thats better
<Lego> I tried that but I said I could go max 800x600 and I don't know how to add a new resolution
<Lego> I tried the command used there
<Lego> But I didnt work
<charlie-tca> Did you add the horizSync and VertRefresh values?
<Shaba1> Hello
<Shaba1> anyone here.
<Shaba1> I have a question about opengl,mesa and via/s3 unichrome
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheSheep> you can also try #opengl
<Shaba1> Well I am trying to find a 3d driver for that chip
<Shaba1> I looked on the web site for the chip
<Shaba1> and its say nothing about opengl
<Shaba1> at all
<heapy> hello
<vidd> hello heapy
<heapy> hey vidd, thanks for the help the other night lad
<vidd> np
<vidd> what up?
<heapy> i have a new problem haha
<heapy> other than that im doin okay, just shattered from work
<vidd> so what is the issue?
<heapy> lad, i can't use my laptop to play a dvd without the damn thing crashing on me.
<vidd> heapy, you probably need libdvdcss
<heapy> i have tried totem, and vlc with a bunch of codecs installed on them both. i have done a clean install both times, using the two players. i dloaded libdvdcss2 and a bunch of other things people talk about in the forums. it plays an encrypted dvd for like 7 minutes, then locks up playing some sound over and over, and over, and over!! ... have to hold pwr button to restart.. i cant play a full dvd, only the first chapter before it hangs
<vidd> heapy, the codec you need is libdvdcss
<heapy> just libdvdcss? not the 2 part?
<vidd> are you using blu-ray dvd's?
<heapy> no mate just normal dvd movies
 * vidd missed that in your 2 page paragraph =]
<heapy> but without some codec' , totem or vlc doesnt play them at all... totem often says location not found
<vidd> are these truely "normal" dvd's or "bootlegg"?
<heapy> honest m8, brand new dvd's from hmv
<vidd> dunno
<vidd> libdvdcss is the only codec you should need to play dvd's
<heapy> im at a loss too, i have tried soo many different things. mainly a re-install from stratch xubuntu 8.04.1, then  the updates.. restart.. then the vid drivers, restart.... then some codec's for either totem or vlc depending which one im testing, pop the dvd in and crash
<heapy> i think these dvd's are encrypted, for copy right
<heapy> so it needs some codec from the non free range
<vidd> that is libdvdcss
<heapy> oh issit
<heapy> how can i see if i have that installed vidd? synaptic doesnt show it when i search
<heapy> it only shows libdvdread3, libdvdcss2
<heapy> is this it lad? libdvdcss-dev_1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1_i386.deb
<vidd> no...that is the dev
<vidd> tbh...i dont know
<vidd> and i have to go home
<vidd> =]
<knome> libdvdcss2 is what you need
<heapy> i thought that too knome, & installing libdvdcss2 does let me play the dvd.. but after 5-10 mintues, the dvd film just "locks up" and repeats sound over and over m8.. i canny enjoy a movie cus it crashes!
<heapy> no worries vidd lad, go home you crab
<heapy> also, should i be using autoremove after installing and updating xubuntu?
<knome> !purexfce | heapy
<ubottu> heapy: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<karmaleon> Hi. Can someone recommend me another Client for chatting, different from Pidgin? Something more lightweight, only to connect MSN (other protocols are unnecessary). Thank you.
<Aizawa> This is only sort of related to xubuntu, but when I put files on my PSP they ARE copied to it, but doesn't show up on the actual PSP, I can only see the files from my PC.. If I try to remove files, it just doesn't work. Is this because of linux? I mean, it's likely, although I (I'm really not good at linux and stuff but it's my guess) can't understand why it would differ from putting files on it from windows..
<heapy> thankyou knome again m8, thats a great site
<knome> np.
<heapy> see youse later , night night! merry christmas ho-ho-ho
<knome> you too.
<Aizawa> Okay so deleting files works, that was just me being dumb.
<Aizawa> I still can't see the files (that I copy to it) on the PSP though
<homunq> help I am stuck in the IRC window. Keyboard and mouse work only inside this window, or to get to text-mode.
<homunq> this has happened enough times that I want to fix it.
<homunq> now that I am conveniently stuck in IRC and not in eclipse or something.
<homunq> could it be a stuck key? is there a key that makes alt-tab just go "boop" and stops you from clicking anywhere outside top window?
<Tailsfan> Hi There, I posted this problem at the Server Channel and it's the same thing with Xubuntu,every time I try to install it, at the hard drive scanning phase, it just flickers and goesd in a endless loop
<charlie-tca> How much ram do you have?
<Tailsfan> 64 MB
<Tailsfan> I thought Xubuntu can handle that
<charlie-tca> I don´t think that is enough.
<charlie-tca> Let me check...
<Tailsfan> I am using the Alt. CD too
<charlie-tca> Website says 64MB to install with the alternate install cd. The live cd will not work.
<charlie-tca> That is intrepid, right?
<Tailsfan> Yep
<charlie-tca> Are the detecting in BIOS?
<charlie-tca> drives
<Tailsfan> Yes they are
<Tailsfan> The drive shows up
<Tailsfan> I even tried all_generic_ide and nothing
<charlie-tca> You may want to check the cabling. Intrepid insists on the long end of the ide cable on the motherboard
<charlie-tca> The other thing would be to try pci=nomsi
<rober> hi there
<charlie-tca> hi
<rober> does anyone know how to get write access to usb sticks when I plug them ? They get mounted as user root, group root, with no write rights to others
#xubuntu 2008-12-19
<j_bsdxinu> man so quite here today
<Shaba1> It normally is.
<Shaba1> everytime that I have been here.
<CorruptDropbear> hi
<CorruptDropbear> Just a quick question, can anyone point me to the minimum specifications of xubuntu? EG how much ram, cpu speed is needed?
<Odd-rationale> !specs | CorruptDropbear
<ubottu> CorruptDropbear: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<CorruptDropbear> Thank you very much!
<Odd-rationale> np
<CorruptDropbear> Yes, it should work on our system of 128mb!
<Odd-rationale> well...
<Odd-rationale> slowly, yeah...
<CorruptDropbear> As long as it works. Don't really care about speed, currently the computers don't even work.
<CorruptDropbear> thanks
<ben-jackon> :-D
<radlipat> how i format second hardrive? it still has windows stuff on it but idc. i only have 3 gig to work with right now!!!
<R1cochet> well u can leave as ntfs
<R1cochet> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<R1cochet> or u can get gparted
<R1cochet> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<karmaleon> Kazehakase has crashed sometimes with me :-(
<karmaleon> I guess I'll need to try another lightweight browser.
<karmaleon> Anyone having the same problem?
<ball> Anyone here familiar with Xubuntu's Xfce configuration?
<charlie-tca> depends on the question. Please ask and let´s find out!
<ball> okay, I have a fairly clean Xubuntu box and I just connected via ssh and launched vncserver.
<ball> I edited my .vnc/xstartup file to launch xfdesktop, which gives me a trash can, home folder and filesystem
<ball> icon
<ball> I was able to spawn an xterm and manually launch Xfwm4
<ball> ...so now my windows are managed.
<ball> What do I need to launch if I want the Xubuntu menus?
<ball> Aha!
<ball> xfce-panel
<charlie-tca> Did you get the top and bottom panels... I see you found it
<ball> brb, editing my xstartup file and rebooting.
<ball> charlie-tca: anything else I need to run for this to closely match the Xubuntu console experience?
<charlie-tca> not that i can think of
<ball> Hmm... wonder if it's worth documenting this.
<R1cochet> umm isnt there a xubuntu-desktop pack in the repos?
<R1cochet> ball: yes it is
<charlie-tca> yes
<ball> R1cochet: if there is, I doubt it does this.
<charlie-tca> R1cochet: yes, there is
<R1cochet> ball i was going to do the samething in a week or two
<charlie-tca> ball: yes, it's worth putting on the help wiki
<R1cochet> ball what did u start w/?
<charlie-tca> There are quite a few questions here and in the users-mailing-list about doing that
<ball> R1cochet: Xubuntu.
<vidd> what is the issue?
<ball> vidd: only issue left is that vncserver doesn't seem to work with named colours
<ball> ...so I can't do "xterm -fg white -bg black" for example
<ball> ...or "xload -hl blue"
<vidd> hrm...i wasnt aware you could specify colors in vnc =\
<ball> vidd: you can't, but that's a deficiency of vncserver's X server implementation I think.
<ball> ....I count it a bug.
<vidd> can you do it in any other remote desktop ?
<ball> I don't know of another remote desktop that is an X server
<vidd> well....can windows do it?
<ball> Windows doesn't have an X server (by default)
<vidd> im not talking about an x server
<ball> I am.
<ball> brb
<vidd> im talking about remote desktopcan window's remote desktop let you specify colors?
<vidd> if not, then it is a "feature request" and not a bug
<ball> "specify colors" is meaningless (or doesn't mean the same thing) outside an X environment, so it's a null question.
<vidd> then its a feature request, not a bug
 * ball shrugs
<ball> I count it a bug
<ball> Not a Xubuntu bug mind you,
<ball> ...a vnc4server bug
<ball> http://potchery.blogspot.com/  <- documented.
<kkkyle> is this a good distro
<kkkyle> is this a good distro
<R1cochet> !rom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rom
<R1cochet> !emulator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator
<R1cochet> is there a nes emulator for xubuntu?
<zoredache_> sure
<zoredache> of course it depends on what platform you are asking about
<zoredache> !info nestra
<ubottu> nestra (source: nestra): Nintendo Entertainment System emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.66-10 (intrepid), package size 57 kB, installed size 3788 kB (Only available for i386)
<R1cochet> cool but is there one for 64bit?
<R1cochet> and where can i get roms for it?
<zoredache> I suspect you might want to google that one.  Unless you OWN the game already then downloading the ROM would be copyright infringment...
<R1cochet> is there one for 64bit?
<zoredache> I don't know...
<zoredache> R1cochet: do you know you can use 'apt-cache search {keyword}' in a terminal to search for applications?
<zoredache> you can also look at packages.ubuntu.com
<R1cochet> i did not thank you
<FlyOnTheWall> I was hoping for some guidance as to configuring the LTSP on Xubuntu, it seems the normal configuration files do not apply, does anybody know something about this?
<estres> hi all
<estres> what is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<Pici> estres: Xubuntu comes with xfce as its desktop environment, Ubuntu comes with Gnome.
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<estres> Pici: I see, thank you
<estres> so far as I read Gnome is better that Xfce, just what I read in internet
<knome> estres, it depends a lot on what you need
<knome> and what you want
<estres> knome: Yes I know, I am very rookie in this matter so may be I am shooting some dumb thougts for some of you
<vidd> what is the default pdf viewer in xubuntu?
<david-kit-friedm> Hello
<Sinister`> ( System: Linux 2.6.27-9-generic on Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz )( Bogomips: 12553.11 )( Memory: total: 3260.7 MB used: 544.5 MB [||||||||||] )( Disks: total: 742.7 GB used: 40.9 GB [||||||||||] )( Uptime: 3h 3min 30s )( Load avg: 0.00 0.00 0.00 )( Vpenis: 238.4 cm )( eth0: Rx: 2.2 MB [25 B/s] Tx: 657.6 kB [32 B/s] )( CPU Temp: 31.0°C )
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> anyone alive here??
<leche> no, were all dead...
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> standard for IRC then
<leche> you cant be successful on irc if youre alive
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> you any good at sorting out problems with xubuntu
<Sinister`> ( System: Linux 2.6.27-9-generic on Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz )( Bogomips: 12553.11 )( Memory: total: 3260.7 MB used: 544.7 MB [||||||||||] )( Disks: total: 742.7 GB used: 40.9 GB [||||||||||] )( Uptime: 3h 7min 54s )( Load avg: 0.00 0.01 0.00 )( Vpenis: 238.4 cm )( eth0: Rx: 2.2 MB [855 B/s] Tx: 672.9 kB [93 B/s] )( CPU Temp: 30.0°C )
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I've installed xubuntu on an older desktop (about 4YO) but its rather unstable
<karn`> im tryin to install xubuntu ibex and it keeps freezing during install
<karn`> the moniter will flash, then go blank, and tahts that...
<karn`> i did a mem test..i checked the disk...i tried the oem install..i did a low graphics install
<karn`> :|
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> can you boot from USB, I got mine installed that way, though there are other problems I'm suffering with
<cody-somerville> : (
<karn`> you mean put it on a jump drive?
<karn`> extract the iso to one?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yup
<karn`> it seems like it goes to test the vidoe card driver and thats when it locks up or doesnt come back on...
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I burned a dvd, and none of the PCs would boot from it
<cody-somerville> karn`, whats your video driver?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but the USB thing worked
<karn`> but if i hit the power button it will come back on and unload then shutdown
<karn`> i dont know
<cody-somerville> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, you probably just needed to modify your boot order in your bios settings
<cody-somerville> karn`, ooo
<cody-somerville> karn`, sounds like I know what the problem might be
<karn`> defalt for gateway solo 2550
<cody-somerville> karn`, when it goes to the black screen
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I did, was set to CD drive, and wouldn't boot from that
<cody-somerville> try pushing alt+ctrl+f1
<karn`> ok
<cody-somerville> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, how were you burning the ISOs?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> however using the USB in a different computer I was able to install it on the hard drive
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> nero 8
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> data dvd
<cody-somerville> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, no no
<cody-somerville> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, we don't provide dvd images
<cody-somerville> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, and a data dvd will just burn the iso file
<cody-somerville> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn, you need to burn it as an image
<karn`> i only got 400mhz and im not sure on the ram, the mem test says: L1 cache 32m, L2 cache 128m, and Mem: 96M
<centr0> where can i find my startup programs?
<karn`> too bad i couldnt get my wireless to work in breezy
<karn`> maybe in the /usr/ folder?
<karn`> it says Starting Ubiquity...... Flashes, then nothing
<cody-somerville> karn`, oh
<cody-somerville> karn`, you need 192mb of ram
<karn`> hmm
<karn`> ctrl alt f1 doesnt do anthuing
<karn`> well
<karn`> it turns the blank moniter off
<karn`> and how much do i have?
<cody-somerville> karn`, Looks like 96mb
<karn`> :|
<cody-somerville> karn`, what do you mean it turns the blank monitor "off"?
<cody-somerville> (try ctrl+alt+f2)
<karn`> well it starts loading stuff
<karn`> saying [OK]
<cody-somerville> karn`, are you at a login prompt?
<cody-somerville> (pushing the buttons just changes your vt)
<cody-somerville> (vt is virtual terminal)
<karn`> and then the last thing is that ubiquity
<karn`> no
<karn`> the screen goes blank after that
<cody-somerville> karn`, take a picture
<karn`> of what?
<karn`> before it goes blank?
<karn`> theres some stuff that it says it cant find, some apci drivers or something
<karn`> wow thats weird
<karn`> now its doing something else
<karn`> it shut down and when i turned it back it it started back at that * starting ubiquity thing
<karn`> but the font is really big
<karn`> it seems to went past that to *starting peridioc command scheduler
<karn`> think hardy would go any better?
<karn`> hmm
<karn`> its all fscked up now
<karn`> heh
<karn`> oh well ill go back to trying to my wireless to work in breezy
<karn`> var/lib/acpi-support/manufacture;product-name,system-version, and bios-version cannot be found? could that be the problem?
<Octoroks> hello
<Octoroks> how would i install xubuntu with the alternative iso?
<cody-somerville> You pop 'er in and install! :)
<Octoroks> cody-somerville, i have windowsXP
<cody-somerville> You need to burn it to a cd
<Octoroks> i did
<cody-somerville> and then boot from the cd
<Octoroks> well
<Octoroks> it dosn't boot up
<Octoroks> nor do i see how it can
<R1cochet> set ur bios options to boot from cd first
<R1cochet> if u want a dual boot system u will need to partition a drive for linux then install on that drive
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> completely noob quextion
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> how do I get the terminal up to put in sudo etc etc
<karn`> it should be under applications i think
<R1cochet> yep applications>accessories
<karn`> hmm
<karn`> so can i just extract the iso to a jump drive and boot from that?
 * PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn waits for the computer to reboot for the 1000th time
<karn`> do you think i would still have the same problem?
<karn`> or what about installing hardy?
<Octoroks> R1cochet, can i install Xubuntu inside windows?
<Octoroks> i ahve no idea how to edit my bios
<Octoroks> have*
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> this is infuriating
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> i've moved the hard disk over to the other PC
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and now xubuntu is running perfectly......
 * PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn bbs, swapping hard disks again!!!
<Ravi> I have a 512MB 800MHz. machine and installed Xubuntu on it..I love it..but when I run firefox, it slows everything down..any tweaks that you can suggest?  Thanks.
<Ravi> I tried SeaMonkey etc. same result...Dillo is too light weight for me.
<TheSheep> Ravi: jus tall the general tweaks for firefox
<TheSheep> just all*
<Ravi> TheSheep: hmmm..for example ... ?
<charlie-tca> Why not try Epiphany... Lighter than firefox, accepts plugins and addons if you want them.
<TheSheep> Ravi: you candisable java and javascript, limit the amount of memory and cache, etc.
<TheSheep> Ravi: google should help you
<Ravi> charlie: Didn't try Epiphany..will give it a chance..Sea Monkey is what I tried.
<Ravi> TheSheep:  Ah, ok...I was wondering if there is anything specific that I could do at Xubuntu level to make it faster...at times I can see memory maxing out in "top"...very frustrating.
<TheSheep> Ravi: disable unneeded services
<TheSheep> like cups if you don't own a printer
<TheSheep> Ravi: but I suppose it won't help much
<TheSheep> making sure you don't open too many tabs in ff helps too
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> question for you
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> why would unbuntu run fine on 1 system
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but not the other
<Ravi> charlie : between SeaMonkey and Epiphany, would you say Epiphany is faster?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> especially when both systems will run XP
<Ravi> TheSheep: Ok, thanks for your help.
<DrDerek> I seem to be in a quandary, I'm using the Xubuntu 7.10 disc to be used as a livedisc, and I'm trying to open up terminal so I can run fsck, but everytime I do so, the GUI crashes on me
<DrDerek> and even making a new launcher of Terminal, it crashes the GUI and then makes me relog
<cody-somerville> DrDerek, can you file a bug report?
<Odd-rationale> DrDerek: hmm... try a tty? ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<DrDerek> I'll try a tty
<cody-somerville> DrDerek, Whats the output of dmesg?
<DrDerek> hmm, not sure how I would get it to be able to show you
<DrDerek> I just now I have some kinda corrupt hd
<DrDerek> but I think I got it now, using TTY
<DrDerek> running fsck
<Odd-rationale> DrDerek: is your drive formatted ext2? or ext3?
<DrDerek> It's ext3
<Odd-rationale> ok.
<DrDerek> It runs Ubuntu, but something got screwy during an update
<Ravi> Does Xubuntu run faster if installed on a separate hard drive as opposed to on a partition disk sharing Windoze?  Or doesn't it matter?
<DrDerek> and it wouldn't even let me use the livedisc of Ubuntu, so trying Xubuntu
<DrDerek> Ravi,  generally it shouldn't matter, just depends on your ram, I guess
<DrDerek> and the RPM of your hardrive
<Ravi> Dr: Ok, Thanks.
<DrDerek> I duel boot Windows and Ubuntu on my laptop on a single Hard Drive.
<DrDerek> and I have 2GB of RAM and each OS works fine independently
<Ravi> yes, I have the same set up on my laptop....2GB RMAN..and everything works fine...
<Ravi> On my PC though..I have 512MB RAM and 800MHz...over there things are slow..so I was wondering.
<Ravi> Laptop has Ubuntu...PC has Xubuntu...
<DrDerek> yeah, an 800Mhz processor while duel booting high-end OS' could run slow
<DrDerek> but then again, I run XP and an older version of Ubuntu on a 700Mhz
<Ravi> tried all kinds of distros on the PC...DSL etc. are too small...ubuntu etc. don't even show up..settled with Xubuntu...
<DrDerek> with 512MB
<DrDerek> Windows XP runs easier than Ubuntu though.
<Ravi> but I want to get away from Windoze :-)
<Ravi> (don't we all?)
<DrDerek> meh, Windows isn't THAT bad of an OS if you can use it properly
<DrDerek> Or get it for free because of student licensing . :)
<Ravi> yeah..it's not that bad if you want to continously worry about spyware and viruses :-)
<Ravi> Internet Explorer sucks!  (yeah I know..there's firefox for windoze)
<DrDerek> I will honestly say though, I have not got a virus / spyware/ or adware in 3 years on any of my windows boxes
<Ravi> it's not a matter of If..but when...just wait and see :-)
<DrDerek> I dunno, I'm pretty good with my system management
<Ravi> anyway..Xubuntu is great...if only I can somehow tweak Firefox to run faster.
<Ravi> this is Xubuntu 8.0.4 btw.
<DrDerek> You could use google chrome
<Ravi> I can't add any more memory...It was originally a 128MB pc...
<Ravi> bumped upto 512MB..the max, it can take.
<Ravi> chrome for Linux??
<Ravi> It's still beta isn't it?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> since adding the updates xubuntu seems to be running more stable
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> its hanging less anyway
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but still not really usuable
<DrDerek> Ravi - you could use wine for chrome
<Ravi> ah ok
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> any idea why it wont install flash
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> if I can get it reasonably stable and able to access the web, including youtube I'll be happy
<PsynoKhi0> heya, could someone please send their /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to the pastebin (hardy or intrepid), thanks
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> cant install flash, close down updates aptitute etc...
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> what processes do I end
<Odd-rationale> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<PsynoKhi0> where did you get your flash package from?
<PsynoKhi0> repo? .deb from adobe? .tar.gz from adobe?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> .deb from adobe
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it asks for password
<PsynoKhi0> got GDebo running?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> then says to close any other installers
<PsynoKhi0> Gdebi*
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> will check in a second
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it just crashed again
<PsynoKhi0> synaptic, gdebi, update manager, source list...
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thing that puzzles me, xubuntu is being a hell of a lot more unstable than XP
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> i tried the computer out with a HD that had XP installed on, and though it was a bit slow, it did run
<PsynoKhi0> how is it more unstable?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> keeps rebooting/crashing
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> whats bizare
#xubuntu 2008-12-20
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> if I transfer the HD to this computer
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> xubuntu runs perfectly
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> just doesn't like the other PC
<PsynoKhi0> USB HD?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> nope
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> IDE
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the other PC wouldn't accept USB to boot from
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> so transfered the hd over
<charlie-tca> Use the same cable?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> disabled the main HD of this PC, then installed
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> no
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I'll try another cable
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> got a few hanging about
<PsynoKhi0> you installed on one PC and transfered to the other keeping the same config on different hardware?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<PsynoKhi0> well...
<PsynoKhi0> how old is the PC that keeps crashing?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> about 4 years
<PsynoKhi0> and the one you installed Xubuntu on?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> AMD athlon 12000+ 256mb PC2100 RAM
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thats about 1 1.5
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> both installed with XP
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> is it worth trying to get the disk burned
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and installing from that
<PsynoKhi0> yup
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I'll try it again
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> nero was being an arse when I tried burning it earlier
<PsynoKhi0> I'm running Xubuntu 8.04 on a K6-2 500 with a PCI gfx card
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> need to format the disk before hand??
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> or will it install over the top
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I DL the latest one 8.10
<Neff> hello
<Neff> where do i setup a dial-up connection in xubuntu
<Neff> i don't see the option in the network connections for modems
<PsynoKhi0> no need to format, PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn
<Neff> or after i install my modem driver do i need to restart connection manager?
<PsynoKhi0> Neff: look for  "ppp" in Synaptics
<Neff> well i'm installing kppp
<Neff> it seems to have found my driver
<PsynoKhi0> Neff: ok
<Neff> it says "configuring alsa-driver-linuxant
<Neff> is that right?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> have to admit I was impressed with ubuntu/xubuntu when I installed them prior
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> connected straight through to the web with no issues at all
<PsynoKhi0> Neff: not sure, never used dial-up :)
<PsynoKhi0> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: one thing that could mess up is having your vid card proprietary drivers enabled
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> no vid card
<PsynoKhi0> especially if the new comp has PCI-E and the old one as AGP
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> both spec computers are onboard graphics
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> ah
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> that is the case
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> have been meaning to get a graphics card for this PC for quite a while
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it also needs a ram upgrade
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but money is never going spare for someting like that
<PsynoKhi0> did you install from a live cd?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> no
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> USB
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> tried burning the CD
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but it wasn't booting on any of the PC's
<PsynoKhi0> checked the md5sums first?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> ??
<PsynoKhi0> md5 checksums, to ensure the Xubuntu installation your d/led wasn't corrupt
<PsynoKhi0> btw, no need for nero to burn iso, there's a neat little freeware for windows taking care of just tat
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> nero is being a bitch tonight anyway
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> wont open up
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> ok
<PsynoKhi0> http://www.imgburn.com/
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> got the checksums page from where I downloaded it
<PsynoKhi0> when you asked about formatting the HD, is there only xubuntu on it?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> all xd3
<PsynoKhi0> then yup, format it :)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> (I think that was the format anyway
<PsynoKhi0> ext3?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yeah
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thats the 1
<PsynoKhi0> how big is the swap partition?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> 839mb
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> 256mb of physical ram
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> watching it on system monitor its usually running about 50% physical ram
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> not touching the swap partition
<PsynoKhi0> did you do a memtest?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> that came back fine
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> passed all of them
<PsynoKhi0> so xubuntu's running on the older system atm?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> BTW, thanks for the assistance. not at this very moment, its shut down
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but it was 20minutes ago
<PsynoKhi0> np
<PsynoKhi0> does it reboot spontaneously?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yeah
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> othertimes though it just freezes up
<PsynoKhi0> do you get the GRUB menu at start up?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<PsynoKhi0> so you can choose recovery mode?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> when it was the kernel 2.6.27.7 I did remove the "quiet splash" and put noapic in its place, and it ran a bit more stable that way
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but that tended to freeze up
<PsynoKhi0> ah...
<PsynoKhi0> good good
<PsynoKhi0> noapic nolapic pci=noacpi
<PsynoKhi0> those tend to help on older hardware
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it allowed me to download one of the linux updates
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but didn't keep it stable for a huge amount longer
<PsynoKhi0> did it crash during update?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<PsynoKhi0> uh oh
<PsynoKhi0> don't bother, start fresh
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> will do
<moontiger> is it possible to ask a question about the default 8.10 theme?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> go on??
<PsynoKhi0> no, this isn't a help channel
<PsynoKhi0> :P
<PsynoKhi0> j/k
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> gonna have to make the colours on xchat stand out more
<moontiger> he ok wow had me worried there for a minute
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> swore that was you asking me....
<PsynoKhi0> don't ask to ask, just ask :D
<PsynoKhi0> whether you'll get an answer or not is another matter but...
<skymebill> hello
<PsynoKhi0> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: btw any dust build up in there?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> a bit
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> got most of it out
<PsynoKhi0> even the PSU?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> vacuum though
<PsynoKhi0> oh
<moontiger> ok so...
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> ran it over the heatsink
<moontiger> i have 8.04 and am happy with it mostly
<moontiger> but the 8.10 has better nm and stuff
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> its a newer heatsink than the computer anyway
<moontiger> so i hear
<moontiger> but i really dont like the default themes that come with it
<PsynoKhi0> moontiger: better support for 3G modems AFAIK
<skymebill> one ask...
<skymebill>  i have a CORE 2 DUO E8400 with 4 gb ram... i need swap partition??
<moontiger> so i'm prolly better staying with 8.04 then no?
<PsynoKhi0> skymebill: desktop or laptop?
<skymebill> desktop
<Odd-rationale> moontiger: yeah, you can stay with 8.04. it is LTS.. so...
<moontiger> ok cool thnx
<moontiger> :)
<Odd-rationale> skymebill: how big drive?
<Odd-rationale> moontiger: what about the theme of 8.10 you don't like?
<skymebill> 250gb
<moontiger> Odd-rationale, it sounds dumb but the menu indicators ... the ">" things look so ugly
<Odd-rationale> skymebill: swap wouldn't hurt... you will need it if you wnat to hibernate
<PsynoKhi0> moontiger: change the Gtk theme
<moontiger> can i make 8.10 look the same as 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> moontiger: well. you can get the old gtk theme from 8.04 and use it in 8.10...
<moontiger> i can?
<PsynoKhi0> Settings, user interface
<moontiger> i tried that but then i get diff colors
<skymebill> Odd-rationale ok thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> moontiger: you can probably find the theme in /usr/share/themes/
<moontiger> ok cool thank you
<moontiger> :)
<PsynoKhi0> skymebill: is it a laptop computer?
<Odd-rationale> skymebill: as you probably know, the swap parition/file should be bigger than your ram... at least 1.5*
<Odd-rationale> PsynoKhi0: desktop ^
<PsynoKhi0> ah crap sry missed the line
<Odd-rationale> :)
 * PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn bbonline in a few minutes
<PsynoKhi0> well I have 2GB RAM, 1GB swap on  my desktop... it's almost a waste of disk space, butt hen again it depends on your usage
<PsynoKhi0> I don't think I've seen it going over a few megs of swap usage
<PsynoKhi0> 512MB swap on a desktop is fine for everyday use IMO
<PsynoKhi0> and I keep on jabbering but no one answer my question... what about MY needs dangit? :P
<PsynoKhi0> cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf <- anyone?
<Odd-rationale> PsynoKhi0: what happenned to yours?
<Odd-rationale> if i were on a ubuntu system, i would pastbin mine... but you can probably find one on the livecd...
<PsynoKhi0> it's just a long line on my Xubuntu Hardy computer, but a long file on my main system with Ubuntu
<PsynoKhi0> the xubuntu hardy old geezer can't get any IP from my ISP
<PsynoKhi0> the /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.xxx.leases show the DHCP server IP to my former ISP, not quite right
<PsynoKhi0> and unless they have locked my MAC addresses somehow I ca't see why the xubuntu box can't find it's way out
<PsynoKhi0> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf on the xubuntu box has nothing but the "request ........." part
<PsynoKhi0> all on a single line
<Odd-rationale> well, i don't use dhclient, so can't help much there...
<PsynoKhi0> argh don't go make coffe now!!!
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<Odd-rationale> you already tried dhclient -k eth0. or whatever the command is?
<PsynoKhi0> -k? uh don't think so
<Odd-rationale> i don't remember the exact command...
<PsynoKhi0> -r ?
<PsynoKhi0> bbl
<r00tl> how do i fix the 'unable to resolve host MYHOSTNAME'
<Odd-rationale> r00tl: can you ping say google.com for example?
<Odd-rationale> ping -c 3 google.com
<r00tl> negative.
<Odd-rationale> is /etc/resolv.conf empty?
<r00tl> `ping: unknown host google.com'
<r00tl> no it has search Belkin, nameserver 192.168.2.1 domain MSHOME
<Odd-rationale> r00tl: can you ping 74.125.45.100 ?
<r00tl> this is a wired connection, cable is good tried on other PC
<r00tl> says ping 74.125.45.100 56(84) bytes of data but nothing after indicating that it's working like normal
<Odd-rationale> if you can't ping an ip address, then it is probably your connection...
<r00tl> i recently changed the host name, but it seems via /etc/hosts, and resolv.conf that it's changed...so i don't see the issue.
<r00tl> the file /etc/network/interfaces shows auto lo eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Odd-rationale> r00tl: are you using networkmanager?
<Odd-rationale> does it say you are connected?
<r00tl> terminal mostly.
<r00tl> it says manual network configuration when i hover over it.
<r00tl> if it's using DHCP, should roaming mode be turned on?
<Odd-rationale> try "sudo dhclient -r eth0" then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<r00tl> second is on DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 with intervals of 7, 13, 18
<r00tl> no DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Odd-rationale> r00tl: obviously, your machine cannot connect to the router...
<r00tl> so then it must be a setting if i can take the same cat6 cable and plug it into my lappy, and it works fine wired...
<Odd-rationale> r00tl: can you revert the hostname change?
<r00tl> i can go through history and look for the change...but what if i did it via network manager?
<Odd-rationale> r00tl: well, i don't use network manager, so i can't really speak there...
<r00tl> or applications>system>network
<diginux> I just reinstalled xubuntu because I got a new harddrive, now my monitor is dim and the Fn key combo wont change the brightness, is there is an app to change laptop monitor brightness?
<diginux> i see displayconfig-gtk isnt in intrepid..
<R1cochet> check power manager
<R1cochet> apps>settings>settings manager
<R1cochet> screen saver> power mangagement
<diginux> there is no power manager in the settings manager
<diginux> ohh screen saver
<R1cochet> yea
<R1cochet> u can add it to apps>settings if u like
<diginux> yeah, i did have it in ther ealready
<diginux> im going to try to reboot
<diginux> it didnt seem to take effect
<diginux> ever since ibex my power settings have been really weird
<R1cochet> did u check all the tabs?
<diginux> like if i suspend my machine, then close the lid during the susend, the suspend doesnt finish until i open the lid again
<diginux> i think there might be some buggy acpi issue going on
<R1cochet> theres a fix 1 sec
<R1cochet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585953
<R1cochet> scroll down to jlovell_esd189's post towards the bottom
<R1cochet> or u can get xscreensaver
<R1cochet> havent used xscreensaver tho
<R1cochet> but i know adding gnome-screensaver to auto started apps works
<diginux> yay, brightness back
<diginux> my guess is it got dimmed when i unplugged and just got stuck being dimmed
<diginux> i use xf4lock
<R1cochet> did u change options for running on battery?
<diginux> which uses xscreensaver, right?
<diginux> yeah, i changed the option
<diginux> and rebooted
<diginux> now time to unplug power and test
 * PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn brb
<diginux> cool, seems to still work
<R1cochet> are u using gnome or xscreensaver?
<diginux> R1cochet: i think its xscreensaver, i use xlock to lock my screen which uses xscreensaver, i think
<R1cochet> did u install xscreen?
<diginux> umm yes
<diginux> i had to
<diginux> so yeah, it probably uses that
<diginux> which reminds me
<diginux> xubuntu doesnt install xlock by default
<diginux> which is weird
<diginux> because xf4lock uses it
<diginux> it should be dependent
<diginux> now time to fix my hanging boot issue
<digitalnorm> would xubuntu be a good environment for me to use so i can have more memoryfor audacity (which is dragging in ubuntu gnome)?
<R1cochet> diginux: do u have screensaver matrixview in xscreensaver?
<diginux> R1cochet: i might, but i always use blank, why do you ask?
<R1cochet> because i have it on gnome-screensaver but it doesnt show in xscreensaver, and the file is still where it should be
<Shaba1> hello can anyone tell me how I install something that cam in a bz2 file
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> is it usual to have a black screen with the cursor on it for long periods during the instalation of xubuntu
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> -bash: /usr/bin/groups: input/output error
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> is that going to be a problem
<ball> hello zoredache
<xubuntu_newbie> anyone home???
<diginux> yes
<xubuntu_newbie> great
<xubuntu_newbie> got an issue with printing an oo that i can find inforums...
 * PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn is off, giving up on this linux lark for tonight
<ball> yep
<xubuntu_newbie> oo prints real smalll in top corner...preiview looks great...
<xubuntu_newbie> my work around is to export as pdf and print in print preview mode ....then it prints full page...
<xubuntu_newbie> testprint on printer looks good...
<xubuntu_newbie> anyone hear of something similar...
<ball> first thought off the top of my head is that the printer's in a higher resolution mode than the software thinks ...and everything's being printed as graphics for some reason.
<ball> ...perhaps.
<xubuntu_newbie> how would i ck that...newbie to linux...
<xubuntu_newbie> printer installed in cups
<ball> No idea.  I'm somewhat new to Linux myself.
<xubuntu_newbie> setting says ¨normal¨ print
<xubuntu_newbie> well...guess I´ll keep looking elsewhere....nite
 * ball shrugs
<Guest18134> hello
<ball> hello
<Guest18134> I'm looking for an advanced user with way too much patience to help with a VIA driver install. I am three days into ever using ubuntu or any linux os for that matter
<Shaba1> welcome
<Shaba1> new linux user myself
<Guest18134> thanks :)
<ball> What device are you having trouble with?
<Shaba1> as of about 3 weeks agaon
<Guest18134> my video/audio chipset
<ball> Which VIA board?
<Shaba1> that is going to be a problem
<Guest18134> hmm chrome 9
<Shaba1> I have the via/s3 chip myself and I had a heck of a time finding a driver
<Shaba1> try www.openchrome.org
<Shaba1> I wish I could tell you all the things I had to do to get it to work
<Shaba1> but it was a struggle and a blur
<Guest18134> hehe
<ball> People in #unichrome may be able to help with the X driver
<ball> ...or in X.org
<ball> #xorg I mean
<Shaba1> and it still does not do opengl well
<Shaba1> blender looks sick on it
<Guest18134> tried xcorg can get it to go pas the keyboard stuff
<ball> Shaba1: are you using open source drivers?
<Shaba1> the ones I got from that site I mentined
<Shaba1> mentined
<Shaba1> but I had a heck of a time getting them installed
<Guest18134> I only have the drivers that come with the xubuntu distro
<ball> Shaba1: okay, that'll be the open source driver
<Guest18134> 8.10
<ball> I'm told it works best with the older VIA chipsets, at least if you want 3D support
<Shaba1> I am not going to risk it.
<Guest18134> I did find the uncompiled drivers at via but have no idea how to implement them or should I try a package from openchrome
<Shaba1> I took me forever to get beyond a 640X480 screen
<Guest18134> that's where I'm at
<Shaba1> if it ain't broke do not try to fix it
<Guest18134> no sound either
<Guest18134> where do I enter in the info to register my nic ball?
<ball> Guest18134: try /msg nickserv help
<Guest18134> in the terminal?
<ball> Guest18134: you still haven't told us your board.
<ball> Guest18134: in your irc client
<Guest18134> oh how would I determine that
<ball> Guest18134: Not a computer you built then?
<Guest18134> nope
<ball> I forget that people buy computers whole
<Guest18134> everex stepnote
<Guest18134> I dont intend to again lol
<ball> okay, give me a minute to fire up my Web browser
<Guest18134> it's the one with all of the via stuff rather than the intel chipset
<ball> I need a model number too
<ball> (printed on the bottom?)
<Guest18134> zonbu
<ball> That's a model number?!
<ball> Ah, that's got a C7 in it I think
<ball> hello mschemerii
<ball> Guest18134: do you have a manual for it?
<Guest18134> nope
<Guest18134> but I can look up the hardware in it
<ball> Yeah... need model numbers
<ball> (e.g. CLE266(
<ball> ))
<Guest18134> Graphics: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP
<Guest18134> VIA C7-M
<Guest18134> hmm
<ball> Guest18134: what chipset though?
<Guest18134> I could crack it open and take a look at the board?!?
<diginux> what does lspci say
<Guest18134> lspci?
<diginux> Guest18134: do you know how to open a terminal?
<diginux> if so
<diginux> type lspci then enter
<Guest18134> k
<diginux> it will tell you all the devices attached to your computer
<Guest18134> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88961/plain/
<Guest18134> I think that should be it
<Guest18134> hmm I think I need to fix a drink brb
<ball> Okay, give me a minute to look up the unichrome info for that
<Guest18134> k
<diginux> mmm
<diginux> i could use a drink
<Guest18134> am back
<Guest18134> I suggest it
<Guest18134> I'm in seattle wa and we are having an Ice issue here right now everything is closed down
 * ball nods
<ball> I drove through an ice storm today too
<ball> Guest18134: I'm asking in #unichrome, but haven't got an answer yet.
<Guest18134> I think i've found the right drivers from via bu I dont know how to compile them or install them
<ball> You probably shouldn't try
<Guest18134> ok
<Guest18134> hmm
<ball> Guest18134: there's probably a binary package for it if it's not shipped by default with Xubuntu
<Guest18134> ok I'm guessing then it's just finding the package?
 * ball nods
<ball> hang on
<Guest18134> no worries I'm super patient the issue till now has been finding someone else who is hehe
<ball> Oh, hang on, I've got that Synaptic thing
<ball> Let me look in there.
<cody-somerville> Guest18134, what is your problem?
<Guest18134> trying to install via drivers for my audio video chipset
<ball> cody-somerville: does Xubuntu ship with OpenChrome drivers?
<cody-somerville> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome ?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu ships with it
<Guest18134> I do still have the xubuntu cd I used to do my install
<ball> cody-somerville: does he have to do anything special to activate it?
<Guest18134> oh i found that in synaptic
<Guest18134> hmm
<Guest18134> let me know if that's the one I need to install
<ball> If it's not installed, install it and reboot.
<Guest18134> ok I'll log back in and let you know how it goes
<ball> ok
<ball> Good luck.
<cody-somerville> ball, no, should just work
<ball> Oh well, hopefully that'll work for him.
<Guest53878> hello again
<Guest53878> I still seem to be having trouble with the whole log on thing
<Guest53878> it's the guy with the via issue
<Guest53878> so I marked the open chrome package for re-installation and have applied and rebooted
<Guest53878> still stuck with the bad res :(
<ball> what's up with the log-on thing?
<Guest53878> I'm not sure what I'm doing *blush
 * ball sighs
<ball> Where do you live?
<Guest53878> seattle
<Guest53878> wa
<cody-somerville> Guest53878, My guess is that you need to do this:
<cody-somerville> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Guest53878> copy and paste both lines into the terminal?
<Guest53878> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Guest53878>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081219203450
<Guest53878> yeppers
<Guest53878> hmmm
<cody-somerville> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ball> This is pissing me off: I'm trying to mount my iPod in such a way that my ordinary user account can write to it.
<cody-somerville> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ball> cody-somerville: I just want to mount the thing
<ball> ...and then save files to it.
<ball> it's vfat, but each of the folders on it shows up as 755
<Odd-rationale> ball: how are you mounting?
<Sinister`> ( System: Linux 2.6.27-9-generic on Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz )( Bogomips: 12553.11 )( Memory: total: 3260.7 MB used: 569.3 MB [||||||||||] )( Disks: total: 742.7 GB used: 40.9 GB [||||||||||] )( Uptime: 12h 45min 28s )( Load avg: 0.00 0.00 0.00 )( Vpenis: 238.4 cm )( eth0: Rx: 7.0 MB [38 B/s] Tx: 2.3 MB [35 B/s] )( CPU Temp: 27.0°C )
<ball> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ipod
<Odd-rationale> ball: as root?
<Odd-rationale> (sudo)
<ball> Odd-rationale: yes
<Odd-rationale> ball: that's your problem...
<Guest38286> hello all
<ball> Xubuntu doesn't seem to want to let me run mount as me.
<lu6cifer> Is there a way to disable the annoying icon appearance on the xubuntu desktop?
<Odd-rationale> ball: try "pmount /dev/sdb2"
<Odd-rationale> ball: might have to install pmount first...
<ball> why doesn't mount work though?
<Guest38286> cody that code sent me to black screen static
<Guest38286> hehe
<lu6cifer> I'm talking about how the text under the icons are all shaded
<cody-somerville> Guest38286, oh wonderful
<cody-somerville> Guest38286, try again but without the -phigh
<Odd-rationale> ball: because you are running mount as root.
<Odd-rationale> ball: pmount uses hal.
<Guest38286> could you give me the first part again
<ball> Odd-rationale: seems unneccesarily hard on Xubuntu.
<cody-somerville> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ball> if I mount it as root, but grant ownership to ball, why wouldn't it work?
<Odd-rationale> ball: thunar uses hal too... so you could use thunar as well...
 * cody-somerville is going to go watch a movie, bbl
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: see ya!
<Odd-rationale> ball: how did you grant onership to ball?
<ball> chown ball {everything in sight}
<Odd-rationale> ball: no, it doesn't work that way...
<Odd-rationale> use thunar or pmount
<ball> Ugh.
<ball> ok
<ball> if I must
<Guest38286> ok I ran xorg but was only asked about keyboard related things
<Guest38286> never got to the video part
<Guest38286> not sure why
<ball> Guest38286: xorgconfig ?
<Guest38286> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ball> Error: device /dev/sdb2 is not removable
<Guest38286> ?
<ball> Guest38286: that's not what I was suggesting
<Guest38286> k
<Guest38286> as for the open chrome package it is currently installed
<ball> Guest38286: any improvement in your graphics?
<Guest38286> nope still no other resolution options in display either :(
<ball> Did you ask in #xorg?
<Guest38286> um?
<Guest38286> I'm not sure how I would go about that
<ball> Guest38286: try "/join #xorg" in your irc client
<Guest38286> k I'll give a try in there
<Antwort> is anyone able to help me with a video problem?
<Antwort> I have random green and black stripes in my display
<Antwort> they just pop up and then go away
<lu6cifer> is there a way to remove the weird desktop icon shading?
<Antwort> which ubuntu you running?
<lu6cifer> xubuntu
<lu6cifer> you know what I'm talking about, though?
<XFCEntral> lu6cifer, you mean that halo around the text?
<lu6cifer> yea
<XFCEntral> hmm
<lu6cifer> do you think it's possible?
<XFCEntral> lu6cifer: so far i havent seen a way to change it... but i may be mistaken
<lu6cifer> oh well, it's not that important
<XFCEntral> lu6cifer: sorry! :/
<XFCEntral> lu6cifer: follow this link for instructions http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t573919.html
<XFCEntral> that should solve it
<Guest38286> .
<Guest38286> hello
<dios_mio> if i accidentally delete my taskbar, how can i bring it back?
<diginux> dios_mio: look in the xfce settings manager
<diginux> look at the panel manager
<diginux> and use the + button to add a panel
<dios_mio> thanks
<roccity> identify faith1018
<roccity> ls
<Guest38286> hi ball
<ball> hello
<ball> does lspci mention anything to do with sound?
<Guest38286> 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<ball> interesting
<Guest38286> should it not be recognized if it's not working?
<ball> No idea.
<ball> Have you checked your mixer settings?
<Guest38286> master pcm and digital are turned up all the way
<ball> What about DAC?
<Guest38286> I've tried testing with an audio cd and wmv off the net.. no sound for either
<Guest38286> dac
<Guest38286> not listed in the mixer.
<Guest38286> the source btw is set to "stereo mixer"
<ball> did you turn up the Do you have a slider for CD?
<Guest38286> no cd slider
<ball> Then it's not surprising you didn't have audio
<ball> I have to go to bed now.  I can no longer keep my eyes open.
<Guest38286> get some rest. thanks for your time tonight
<ball> no problem.
<ball> don't forget #ubuntu-us-wa
<Sinister`> whats  npviewer.bin
<Sinister`> anyone know that hp prtogram for scanning and printing with the all in one  ?
<Aizawa> Holding down ALT+Clicking inside a window makes me able do drag around the window, but I want to disable this (Because it screws up playing games), how can I do that?
<Aizawa> I've checked in keyboard settings where most of the shortcuts are, but couldn
<Aizawa> couldn't find it
<Aizawa> Someone please help
<TheSheep> Aizawa: window manager tweaks in settings
<Aizawa> awwright, thanks.
<TheSheep> Aizawa: second tab (or third) iirc
<Aizawa> okay
<TheSheep> third
<medoctron> hi, what do you think is the best burning program for xubuntu 8.10? i used k3b before, but i get an error when i try to install it
<kurt> when i click on sound in setting manager i just get things to check no volume control
<kurt> anybody... please?
<medoctron> kurt: is it possible to change the device?
<medoctron> and whats your sound device?
<medoctron> <-- eating, will be back soon
<kurt> via8235 but i don't know what that is
<medoctron> back
<medoctron> is it possible to select the device?
<medoctron> in the list in settings
<kurt> medoctron yes i can change to that device but in usefull controls i only have the option to check or uncheck.  no volume slider
<kurt> i have no volume control
<preston> ive tried sidux xfce and zenwalk and now xubuntu, it seems that xubuntu uses more ram than the other is that to be expected?
<preston> but to me it feels just as fast and fluid
<preston> anyone?
<kurt> i have 500Mb ram 1500mhz processer it works fine don't know much about other distros
<preston> sorry i dont mean it as a criticism kurt i was just looking for a xfce distro and was doing a bit of compare and contrast
<TheSheep> preston: it's to be expected, xubuntu starts a lot of services just to make things work out of the box
<kurt> TheSheep how can i tell what services i can shut down just to get a little extra
<preston> understood thesheep it does feel the most full featured
<kurt> preston: giving the only info i could i'm new to this
<TheSheep> kurt: there are some howtos on the Net
<TheSheep> kurt: for example, if you don't have a printer, you can stop cups
<kurt> i uninstalled the printer packages
<kurt> i'll check it later just thought i'd ask
<TheSheep> I think from system->services, only dbus is critical
<kurt> k thanks that helps
<TheSheep> it's good idea to leave the logging and at least one scheduler daemon (anacron is lighter)
<TheSheep> acpid is also a good thing to have enabled
<preston> sorry i cant be of more help kurt stuff like thats still a bit beyond me and i wouldnt want to give bad advice
<TheSheep> of course gdm if you want it to boot to graphical environment
<TheSheep> although you can use other graphical managers, googling for 'replace gdm xubuntu' should help here
<TheSheep> removing unused plugins from panels will help too
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> at what point would you give up trying to install xubuntu
<preston> thesheep does xubuntu use some gnome stuff as well which may make it a tad heavier
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: depends on the trouble you face
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I got it running badly (kept crashing)
<kurt> can you tell me how to change the volume. i don't have that option in settings
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but that was by putting the hard disk in another maching and installing it
<TheSheep> preston: pidgin uses some gnome libs, as well as listen
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> then transfering the hard disk back
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> tried using the boot disk, and it wont install
<preston> kurt you should have a volume app in the upper right corner?
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: what did you have in logs when it crashed?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I?O error
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> *I/O
<preston> bad burn maybe??
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> though the PC froze up completely
<TheSheep> kurt: you can right-click on the panel, select 'add item' and then drag-and-drop the volume control plugin somewhere  on your panels
<kurt> nope :)
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: hardware problem then
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> verified on the PC that burned it
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: ah, it froze during install?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> checked the disk on the other pc (check disk option)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yes
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: verify on the same pc on which you tried to install
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: some old cd drives ave trouble reading cds burned with high speeds
<TheSheep> have*
<preston> kurt go to applications/settings/settings manager
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> it was a DVD-RW
<preston> volume should be there as well
<kurt> TheSheep: thanks i didn't know i could do that
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> thing that annoys me most, is I've had it running flawlessly on this PC
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the other one is an older PC maybe 4years old or so
<preston> do cd iso's work on dvd-rw's?
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: try burning it with lower speed
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: yes
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> AMD Athlon 1200+ 256MB PC2100 DDR RAM 20GB Seagate Barracuda HDD
<kurt> preston: i tried that first and there was no volume control just check boxes
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> hwereas the newer PC is
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (1.9GHz) 512MB PC3200 DDR RAM, 160GB HDD
<preston> oops kurt your right
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the only thing is it booted of the CD first time
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but when I tried installing it it then started playing up
<preston> thanks for the feedback guys im out for now
<TheSheep> kurt: I think recompiling the kernel and only including the modules/drivers you really need would improve efficiency dramatically, but that's a very advanced topic
<kurt> TheSheep: not ready for that
<TheSheep> yeah
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> should I download 8.04 instead, and see if that runs on the older PC??
<TheSheep> it's more trouble than it's worth too, ram is cheaper than time ;)
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> yeah
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I've put the last 2 days into trying to get this thing to run
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I plan on shoving 2GB into this machine, so will then shove the 512 stick into the other
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: you get the ioerrors when trying to run the installer from cd, or when trying to run xubuntu that you installed on other computer and then replaced the disk?
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> though given the minimum requirements are supposed to be 128 would have expected it to be ok on 256
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> from the CD
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: if it's the former, try burning thei nstall cd again, but with the lowest speed possible
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> when I did it before it was just prone to crashing
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> would run but occasionally froze up or spontaniously rebooted
<TheSheep> well, prone to crashing doesn't really tell much, without the actual errors from the logs
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I found a few of the fault messages
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> -bash: /usr/bin/groups: input/output error
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> { 273.488689} Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempting to kill init!
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: ouch, sound like a corrupted disk
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> -/init: line 231: cant open /root/dev/console: no such file
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> { 273.488689} Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempting to kill init!
<TheSheep> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn: or some trouble with the disk controller
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and a whole list of of errors above which I didnt attempt to type out
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> the thing that puzzles me is that the other hard disk worked in the other machine
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> and the other machine rread and ran the XP disk from the 1 I'm using currently
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> albeit very slowly
<TheSheep> might be the cable or the controller
<TheSheep> or some bios settings
<TheSheep> or even incompatibility of the kernel with the disk controller, if you are really unlucky
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> that sounds rather likely given how it works with the other machine
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I tried suse 9.2 and had similar problems
<cody-somerville> A Xubuntu Developer meeting will be starting in 5-7 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting. Everyone is welcome to join and participate.
<lu6cifer> I'm running ubuntu with xfce desktop---whenever I start up ubuntu, it says something about starting up without administrative privileges, and then I close it, and synaptic starts up
<lu6cifer> Any ideas how to fix this?
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<charlie-tca> You need to save a session with Synaptic not open
<lu6cifer> But I don't have synaptic open, and I don't save sessions
<charlie-tca> When you restart or shutdown, save the session. Synaptic will quit opening and the message will not appear
<charlie-tca> synaptic starting up is what is giving the message about admin privileges
<lu6cifer> ok
<lu6cifer> I'll try that
<lu6cifer> Thanks
<lu6cifer> it worked
<lu6cifer> but does what if I uncheck
<lu6cifer> 'save session'
<lu6cifer> will the message show up on future sessions?
<charlie-tca> It won´t save the open windows on shutdown and restart if you uncheck it.
<charlie-tca> If it is checked, it saves the open windows
<charlie-tca> As long as you don´t have synaptic open when shutting down or restarting, it won´t give the message.
<lu6cifer> ok
<stevenw> anyone else have trouble with mouse themes?
<stevenw> they seem not to work with swiftfox and my taskbar
<stevenw> :-(
<ElcMawr> hello... please can anyone tell me how to make xubuntu boot up in GUI mode? Perhaps I shouldn't have installed it in 'text only' mode, I don't know...
<ElcMawr> basically, there's no window manager running
<cody-somerville> ElcMawr, What are you presented with at boot?
<ElcMawr> text login
<cody-somerville> Are you at the computer right now?
<ElcMawr> yes, just restarting
<ElcMawr> i installed using 'text only' mode, does this refer to the installation, or the ultimate functioning?
<cody-somerville> ElcMawr, Did you install with the Xubuntu alternative CD, Xubuntu desktop CD, or the Ubuntu Server CD?
<ElcMawr> Alternative.
<ElcMawr> i thought this one would work with the majority of awkward old laptops.
<ElcMawr> ok it's booted up
<ElcMawr> and just sits there in command line mode.
<ElcMawr> i guess the 'alternate' installation was the wrong choice
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> It should work just fine
<cody-somerville> Can you login?
<ElcMawr> yes, have done that.
<ElcMawr> am playing around with cmd line, no probs.
<ElcMawr> just cant see how to make it boot up X (ir isnt it xfce)
<cody-somerville> do this:
<cody-somerville> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ElcMawr> command not found!
<ElcMawr> gdm just isnt there
<ElcMawr> NB. This is version 6.06.
<cody-somerville> how do you know gdm isn't there?
<cody-somerville> what does the following command return: which gdm
<ElcMawr> a) there's no man page, b) i can't find it.
<ElcMawr> "which gdm" results in nothing.
<cody-somerville> It looks like you installed the server cd instead of Xubuntu alternative
<cody-somerville> do this:
<cody-somerville> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ElcMawr> ok, thanks, i'll give that a go!
<ElcMawr> see you soon
<cody-somerville> :]
<likemindead> Hello. Anyone able to help me upgrade Dapper to Hardy or Intrepid on PowerPC (and is the even possible)?
<charlie-tca> It should be possible, but I don´t have a ppc. The port is here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/intrepid/release/ for Intrepid
<likemindead> I already have 6.06 installed because when I tried to directly install 8.10 it had problems. I read several people recommending a 6.06 install upgraded to 8.04 but I'm not quite sure how to upgrade to 8.04.
<likemindead> Also found this, but I don't quite understand it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/241729
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not have 8.04 for the ppc. It seems we went from 7.10 to 8.10
<likemindead> So can I just do a dist-upgrade?
<charlie-tca> And that won´t be a direct upgrade from 6.06. I think you need to do a new install on it
<likemindead> What's that link I posted about then?
<charlie-tca> let me see
<likemindead> Thanks.
<likemindead> I don't understand the patch.
<likemindead> Or what to do with it.
<charlie-tca> That´s Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04. Xubuntu skipped 8.04
<likemindead> Oooohhhhh. :(
<charlie-tca> Take it back, Ubuntu 6.06 to 8.04
<likemindead> Right.
<likemindead> This old iMac won't like GNOME too much. :(
<charlie-tca> (:
<likemindead> Maybe I'll just stick with Xubuntu 6.06?
<charlie-tca> It is good until June 2009. Then it won´t update anymore
<likemindead> Le sigh....
<charlie-tca> Maybe Jaunty will have a port? I don´t know...
<likemindead> The PowerPC options are a bit limited for someone with as little *nix experience as I have.
<likemindead> Gentoo or Debian seem to be the best, but *buntu is what I know.
<sinbox> arghh forgot the chmod command to change user ownership again
<charlie-tca> Open a terminal, type chmod --help
<charlie-tca> sinbox: that should be chown --help for ownership
<sinbox> oh that'll be why then, D'oh! thanks charlie-tca
<jonny_boy27> hi guys, really n00bish question. I've just done a new install of xubuntu intrepid and my screen res is limited to 800x600, which is a bit on the low side!
<vinnl> jonny_boy27, have you tried changing the resolution from the "Display Settings" in Applications->Settings Manager?
<jonny_boy27> i've tried doing dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg but it didn't prompt me to set the usable screen res
<jonny_boy27> yeah, the maximum is "default" which is 800x600
<likemindead> GPU?
<jonny_boy27> i've also poked into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it doesn't look familiar (the last time I manually edited an xorg.conf was about 2005, though!)
<jonny_boy27> um, it's a thinkpad T20 so i dunno
<likemindead> Possibly ATI.
<likemindead> Restricted drivers offered?
<likemindead> (Applications-->System-->Hardware Drivers)
<jonny_boy27> my previous install was initially installed as 6.06 and then progressively upgraded since then but it did have the correct screen res of 1024x800. i decided to do a clean install to clear out some of the cruft and now have this problem
<jonny_boy27> no restricted drivers offered
<likemindead> One second.
<jonny_boy27> the only ones in hardware drivers is for my atheros wifi card
<jonny_boy27> cheers guys
<jonny_boy27> gfx card is s3 savage
<jonny_boy27> according to lspci
<likemindead> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -p high
<likemindead> Usually does the trick. Restart X afterwards.
<jonny_boy27> indeed, alas it didn't for me!
<likemindead> :(
<jonny_boy27> indeed
<jonny_boy27> i'll just try again
<jonny_boy27> brb, restarting x
<jonny_boy27> nope, that didn't work!
<likemindead> Lame.
<jonny_boy27> indeed
<jonny_boy27> so what's the deal with xorg, there barely seems to be any configuration info in xorf.conf any more. I'm used to seeing declarations regarding keyboard layout, screen resolutions and other things in there
<likemindead> Yeah. Very strange to me too. Also, uh-oh: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+question/51780
<jonny_boy27> hmm, that doesn't look promising
<likemindead> :-\
<jonny_boy27> i'm just perplexed since it worked fine with my previous installation of xubuntu, but installing intrepid from scratch doesn't seem to have played nice
<likemindead> I still don't understand what they've done to xorg in 8.10....
<vinnl> It's a new version of xorg, if I'm right
<vinnl> It's supposed to do as much auto-configuring as possible so you (in theory) shouldn't have to edit xorg.conf anymore
<likemindead> But why is it so.... empty?!
<jonny_boy27> indeed, but surely when i dist-upgraded from hardy, it would have installed the new xorg...
<likemindead> Not a fan.
<jonny_boy27> it's all very well having xorg do more stuff automatically but when the autoconfig doesn't work it'd be nice to be able to set things manually!
<likemindead> Exactly.
<vinnl> Well, I know next to nothing about it, but I can imagine you can still configure a lot... If only you know how to
<jonny_boy27> i wish i'd backed up my previous xorg.conf before I re-installed :S
<jonny_boy27> arg, this is really frustrating!
<vinnl> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> !xorg
<jonny_boy27> aah...
<jonny_boy27> "While xorg.conf is largely empty these days" you can say that again!
<jonny_boy27> "xrandr configure crtc 0 failed"
<jonny_boy27> grrr...
<hobbsc> anyone have time to help with a wireless issue?  i've got an atheros chipset and i can't get it to work.  ndiswrapper worked great in 8.04 and i know the card works in opensuse, so i don't think it's my hardware
<hobbsc> ndiswrapper doesn't seem tow ork this time and the hardware list recognizes that i have an atheros chipset
<hobbsc> er, hardware drivers
<hobbsc> it says support for atheros 82.11 wireless lan cards is active and "currently in use", but i don't see my card anywhere
<hobbsc> it's an AR242x
<hobbsc> according to lspci
<filipegatti> has anyone here tried to use eclipse cdt on xubuntu 8.10?
<vinnl> I've tried Eclipse, not sure which part CDT is
<filipegatti> i already have the latest java jre installed and yet it doesnt open my eclipse :(
<filipegatti> CDT is C/C++ development
<vinnl> Oh, then I didn't
<vinnl> You have installed it using apt/Synaptic?
<jonny_boy27> @hobbsc - you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper with atheros
<filipegatti> no. i've downloaded it on the official website
<filipegatti> actually you don't need to install eclipse cdt, you only need to unpack it and run
<filipegatti> when i tried on ubuntu 8.10 it worked
<vinnl> I didn't get that to work either... The version in the repos worked but unfortunately that isn't Ganymede :(
<vinnl> Not sure how badly you need that version
<filipegatti> i'm not sure either. i just want to try eclipse. :-P
<vinnl> Then I'd recommend you to just install it like you would install most applications in Xubuntu
<filipegatti> using synaptic?
<vinnl> For example, yes :)
<hobbsc> jonny_boy27: how can i get the card working, then?
<hobbsc> it certainly does not work right out of the box
<hobbsc> it seems to recognize that i have that type of card, because it says it's activated the driver for it and i can see it in lspci
<hobbsc> but when i go to edit my connections, i don't see my wireless card anywhere
<hobbsc> ifconfig doesn't report one either
<jonny_boy27> ok
<filipegatti> vinnl, the version in synaptic is soooo old :P
<vinnl> filipegatti, I know, terrible :P
<jonny_boy27> and left-clicking on the network symbol in the notification area (top right) doesn't show any wireless connections?
<jonny_boy27> or right-clicking doesn't show the "enable wireless option"
<vinnl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/123064
<vinnl> Oh nice, someone packaged the latest version, you could try that jonny_boy27
<vinnl> Ehm filipegatti I mean, sorry
<jonny_boy27> no worries :P
<hobbsc> jonny_boy27: none at all
<jonny_boy27> ah.. ok
<hobbsc> which is why i'm confused
<jonny_boy27> but it is definitely listed in system_>hardware drivers
<hobbsc> it seems to see the card, and i know the card works fine in 8.04 and also in another distro
<filipegatti> vinnl, the latest version for cdt is 5.0.1 :-P
<vinnl> Ah
<hobbsc> system -> hardware drivers says there is a driver enabled for atheros support
<filipegatti> vinnl, what command i need to type to know if my linux is 32 or 64bit version?
<filipegatti> maybe i've downloaed the wrong version
<hobbsc> uname -a may show that
<filipegatti> woot
<filipegatti> x86_64
<filipegatti> i've downloaded the 32bit version, I'll try downloading the 64 one.
<filipegatti> maybe this will fix
<jonny_boy27> hobbsc, I vaguely remember something about restricted drivers not installing properly from the hardware drivers tool unless you'd added the restricted repo to your sources.list, but we're not dealing with a restricted driver here....
<pab> Hello.  Where would I go to download a full set of xubuntu cd's(Hardy Heron)?  My niece doesn't have internet.
<vinnl> pab, see xubuntu.org/get
<vinnl> And it's just one CD :)
<pab> vinnl, oh!  I thought there'd be more lol
<filipegatti> that's why its xubuntu :P
<hobbsc> jonny_boy27: no idea, but i've posted to the forum, maybe i'll get some help there
<filipegatti> its lightweight
<hobbsc> the last weird thing i get is when i boot up the machine, it just hangs, but if i hold down the enter key, it starts booting
<hobbsc> dmesg doesn't report any errors
<pab> her machine is pretty slim
<hobbsc> it's not a big deal, and it's kind of comical, but it'd be nice to know why it's doing that
<hobbsc> i just wish i could get my wireless working so i could get my display set properly and get to working with this box
<filipegatti> vinnl, it worked :-)
<vinnl> filipegatti, yay :)
<filipegatti> the problem was the version
<hobbsc> jonny_boy27: an interesting note, '
<hobbsc> 'lshw -C Network' shows that the card is there, but it's listed as network UNCLAIMED
<hobbsc> with no driver listed in the configuration
<jonny_boy27> sorry hobbsc - i was having dinner!
<Guest67509> hello I'm looking for some help fixing my resolution I have openchrome running my via chrome 9 chip in my laptop and have had trouble getting it configured
<|ntegra|> hiya
<gabkdlly> yo
<|ntegra|> its a beautiful suniday downunder in ak, newZealand.. hows ya saturday night going?
<|ntegra|> I'm here to ask for help with looking at the wireless driver thats installed
<gabkdlly> please ask your question
<|ntegra|> xubuntu works out of the box with my laptop   (oh)   where are the drivers stored in the OS?
<gabkdlly> i do believe you will find them by poking around in /usr/src/linux-header-*
<gabkdlly> linux comes with a LOT of drivers out of the box
<|ntegra|> I'm sorry that was bloody stupid I locate drivers, but I swear befor I actually entered the room I had no idea (I want to learn to install and run wireless on other linux distros too)
<|ntegra|> there's heaps aye
<gabkdlly> hmmm... I think I'm wrong about that, I don't actually know where the kernel looks for its modules
<gabkdlly> ah, /lib/modules/
<gabkdlly> "modprobe -l" was helpful
<gabkdlly> |ntegra|: you can type use "iwconfig" in a terminal in pretty much any distribution to see if your wireless device was detected properly
<|ntegra|> cool
<gabkdlly> you can also use iwconfig to configure your network connection, different distros use different tools however to make such changes permanent (i.e. executed each time at boot up)
<gabkdlly> I mean, you can pretty much use init scripts to set up your wireless network at startup in pretty much any distribution, but I have never done this myself
<gabkdlly> at any rate, using a network manager is definitely more elegant, especially if you will be doing roaming
<gabkdlly> it is a cold and wet night here in Berlin :)
<|ntegra|> thats cool, hey >with "modprobe -l"  are those 'all' the kernel modules, or just the kernel modules that are 'in use'?
<gabkdlly> all
<gabkdlly> to see the ones in use do "lsmod"
<|ntegra|> oh, sweet, thanx
<|ntegra|> cold wet, stay inside with your boxen aye?
<gabkdlly> yes :)
<gabkdlly> |ntegra|: I am calling it a night. Come back and chat any time.  The wiki and forum are also good resources.
<|ntegra|> cheers man, peace out
<jonny_boy27> Still had no joy with xorg :( I've tried setting the mode in xorg.conf but that results in a parse error on reboot :<
 * jonny_boy27 continues drinking whisky and pulling out hair
<|ntegra|> woah, I definitely prefer "lshw -C network"
<^Alita> hi to all
<Neff> how do i mount the network so i can browse with file manager
<Neff> hello
<^Alita> someone can help me in compiler ati's driver?
<cody-somerville> ^Alita, Absolutely not :P
<cody-somerville> ^Alita, If you want to compile ati's drivers, use gentoo :P
<cody-somerville> Neff, Windows Shares?
<^Alita> i don't want to compile it
<Neff> cody-somerville: yeah
<cody-somerville> ^Alita, what do you want to do?
<cody-somerville> Neff, You can try PyNeighborhood
<^Alita> but in all forums i've searched, it seems the only way to have the hardware aceleration activated in my laptop is to compile this drivers
<cody-somerville> ^Alita, nope
<cody-somerville> ^Alita, Click Applications > System > Hardware Drivers
<^Alita> it didn't work
<^Alita> better: every try i've done was unsuccessfully
<cody-somerville> ^Alita, Does it list your card?
<^Alita> u have to know i've an ati rage mobility, an old card
<cody-somerville> Then it probably isn't supported
<^Alita> in forume seems the mach64 driver have to work
<^Alita> with dri activeted
<cody-somerville> How do you know dri isn't activated?
<cody-somerville> Maybe you just need to reconfigure your X to use the mach64 driver?
<cody-somerville> We already have it compiled and installed for you
<^Alita> i hope this. but it seem they are loaded, but don't use hardware acceleration, tested with glxinfo
<^Alita> at now i think i've done some mistakes, so it didn't load the drivers, but i don't know how reinstall it
<charlie-tca> There is a bug for ATI Rage Mobility bug 284309
<^Alita> it's related to xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-r128/+bug/284309
<charlie-tca> Yes
<^Alita> i'm opening the link
<charlie-tca> It is being worked, even if it says incomplete
<^Alita> lsmod
<^Alita> sorry
<^Alita> i used the wrong keyboard
 * charlie-tca nods
<^Alita> there's something wrong... yesterday direct renderig was no, like from i've installed the system. today is yes...
<^Alita> and i con't use higher resolution from 640x480
<emperorcezar> I'm trying to set my caps lock to a control. I setup the xmodmaps and in xev, when I hit the capslock it returns (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L), but it still doesn't work as control.
<charlie-tca> ^Alita: Isn't that what the bug is about?
<radioz> Why does my terminal start up full screen on each boot?
<radioz> I dont have anything in my autostart dir.
<^Alita> i think maybe
<^Alita> i don't know why now the direct rendering is activated, i think it happens today in one of the steps i've followed to install the drivers
<^Alita> now i've to teach my laptop it can use an higher resolution
<^Alita> i tink the trick is in the line modeline of xrog.conf
<^Alita> i'm wrong?
<cody-somerville> ^Alita, what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<juhls> I have some missing gpg keys, and some packages can't be verified.  Does anyone know where I get the keys?
<^Alita> sysinfo says ubuntu 8.04
#xubuntu 2008-12-21
<^Alita> i found a site wich compute the modeline line based on my parameters. now it works, at 16 bit depth. it's a great result
<^Alita> thank you for the help
<^Alita> even i on't know why it works... :)
<calamari> hi
<jimmacdonald> Hey, I am trying to install xubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install and keep getting errors and messages that it's not authenticated. can anyone help?
<juhls> No not really...
<juhls> It is missing some gpg keys?
<jimmacdonald> not sure.
<jimmacdonald> I tried switching to the main repos.. lemme see if that helps.
<juhls> You should have all the keys...
<jimmacdonald> yeah it's not a keys thing.
<jimmacdonald> I think it's a US mirror thing... I switched to the main, deleted the .deb's and reinstalled and that worked just fine.
<crimsun> nah, that's symptomatic of a broken transparent proxy
<R1cochet> is there any way to change the screenlock login screen when coming back from a screensaver
<R1cochet> running xscreensaver
<cody-somerville> R1cochet, use gnome-screen-saver
<R1cochet> not as many options
<R1cochet> and i do have gnome-screensaver on autostarted apps in order to get screenlock to work w/ xscreensaver
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<R1cochet> 8.1
<R1cochet> 8.10*
<cody-somerville> gnome-screen-saver will be used if installed automatically
<R1cochet> it was but i switched to xscreensaver
<anom01y> how can I use the usb floppy drive in my computer ? I have Kubuntu installed, and I get /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<djohngo> Can anyone tell me where the graphic used for the splash screen is hiding?
<djohngo> I'd like to use it for xdm as well, instead of the debian logo.
<Wick_> How do I get rid of the icons in my desktop? Deleting them didn't work
<jmichaelx> as of this evening, the volume control applet will no longer show up in my panel in xubuntu intrepid. i have tried rebooting, as well as simply killing xfce4-panel, and restarting it, but nothing i have tried has worked. any suugestions?
<ball> jmichaelx: did you try adding a new one?
<jmichaelx> ball, yes. the applet will not show up.
<ball> jmichaelx: does your sound hardware continue to work?
<jmichaelx> yes, from what i can tell.... let me check again
<jmichaelx> ball: yes, sound is working fine
<ball> jmichaelx: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<ball> jmichaelx: out of interest, can you launch xfce4-mixer from the command line?
<jmichaelx> i have never had this issue before. very strange
<jmichaelx> ball: i can try
<jmichaelx> ball: yes, xfce4-mixer works.... it is just the panel applet that doesn't work
<ball> Is it an applet or a launcher?
<jmichaelx> a launcher? for volume control?
 * ball nods
<ball> I'm not sitting at the console, so my speaker icon launches xfce4-mixer
<ball> I don't know what the console one does.
<jmichaelx> no, i am just speaking of the regular old volume control applet that is always used in xfce, as far as i know
<ball> little speaker icon, top right?
<jmichaelx> yes, if you click on it, it does launch xfce4-mixer.... but it is the only volume control applet i have ever seen anyone use in xfce
<ball> If you hover over it, do you get a slider?
<ball> (for master volume)
<jmichaelx> ball: i am not sure what you're asking.
<jmichaelx> there is only one volume control applet in xfce4
<ball> ok
<ball> If you right click on the panel and choose "Add new item"
<ball> ...can you add xfce4-mixer?
<ball> Oh look.
<jmichaelx> ball: it does not give that option
<ball> I get an "Add Items to the Panel" menu, and one of the things on that menu is "Volume Control"
<jmichaelx> ball: ..... yes, that is what i am referring to... i think it is the only thing i could be referring to
<jmichaelx> is the applet itself xfce4-mixer/
<jmichaelx> ?
<ball> I think so.
<ball> Try it.
<ball> So you don't have an "Add new item" option?
<jmichaelx> ball: i have already said two or three times that that is what i have already tried
<jmichaelx> yes, i have the add new item option
<jmichaelx> the volume control applet, of xfce4-mixer, does not show up
<jmichaelx> or*
<ball> jmichaelx: dunno then.
<jmichaelx> i have tried killing the panel, killing the mixer.... restarting things.... rebooting.... i have used xfce for years, and am familiar with its basic workings. the problem is that it will not show up
<ball> Someone in #xfce might know.
<jmichaelx> i'm not sure what would have suddenly caused this
<jmichaelx> i might have to try there..... i also have kde4.2 beta2 on this machine, and there were a lot of kde updates yesterday.... surely there is not some kind of interference?
 * ball shrugs
<ball> I know nothing of KDE
<hobbsc> is there a way to get xubuntu to open links from the terminal in a new window in firefox, rather than a new tab?
<ball> hobbsc: that's probably up to Firefox
<ball> Check your preferences.
<hobbsc> will do
<ball> power cuts ftl
<Ultraputz> just ran the alsa-info.sh script -- problem is (hopefully) simple -- cannot get a regular simple desktop mic plugged into soundcard mic jack to record, with or w/o boost.
<Ultraputz> recording tool is audacity set to alsa default, 48k sampling rate.
<Ultraputz> mic gain up.
<Ultraputz> oops
<Sinister`> whats that program that tells how fast your hard drive is running?
<Craftyfox> Hello
<jxander> how could i hear the microphone input using pulseaudio?
<LetsGo67> How do I play iTunes FairPlay media in Ubuntu?
<vinnl> Sounds like some evil DRM thing that you can only play in iTunes, but I've never heard of it so don't listen to me :P
<filipegatti> yo, vinnl
<vinnl> Hey filipegatti
<ozgurgerilla> Hi all, I have a problem with my atheros wireless card.. When I do sudo iwlist scan it shows the card but doesn't work..
<ermoved> can you define "it doesn't work" a little better?
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> how do i install nvidia drivers in xubuntu 8.10?
<gabkdlly> !nvidia | g-hennux
<ubottu> g-hennux: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<g-hennux> oh, hi gabkdlly :D
<gabkdlly> g-hennux: hi, sometimes it takes a little while for someone to come around, but sometimes your patience is rewarded
<g-hennux> gabkdlly: i was just suprised to see you here :) know me? :)
<gabkdlly> g-hennux: nope,sorry.  I know a Henning
<filipegatti> someone here know what package I need to install to make my eclipse CDT (C++ IDE) compile and run my code? I'm getting the error "Binaries not found".
<italomaia> Hi! ö/
<italomaia> i need some help to connect my nokia cell phone through usb
<italomaia> ubuntu detect's it normally, but xubuntu doesn't
<maslen> Can someone help me with a video error of a sort?
<maslen> I tried using the minimal isntall CD, but it was giving me problems, so I reinstalled using the alternate install CD. However, on its first boot it got a few errors:
<maslen> usplash:Setting mode 640x480 failed
<maslen> screen init failed
<maslen> 19+0 rcords in
<maslen> 19+0 records out
<w00t_> hey does anyone have or know where to get a pkg for the newest xfce 4.6?
<maslen> havent had a response here in over an hour waiting for one :(
<maslen> Can someone help me with a video error of a sort?
<maslen> I tried using the minimal isntall CD, but it was giving me problems, so I reinstalled using the alternate install CD. However, on its first boot it got a few errors:
<maslen> usplash:Setting mode 640x480 failed
<maslen> screen init failed
<maslen> 19+0 rcords in
<maslen> <19+0 records out
<Cew27> hey can anyone tell me how to get my wireless mac adress on xubuntu
<g-hennux> is it possible that the "listen" program doesn't like mp3 files in its library?
<g-hennux> or ignores them?
<maslen> nobody's here :(
<maslen> nobody who knows it
<w00t_> anyone know a repository for the newest xfce beta2 "hopper"?
<knome> w00t_, i suppose there is no repository yet.
<w00t_> thx knome
<w00t_> im not really good enough to really build it so i'll wait
<knome> w00t_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-August/006494.html
<w00t_> knome i saw hat, but its not updated for beta2
<knome> i know
<knome> just asked the guy who sent the email about beta2
<lssssssss> ll
<lssssssss> hello theregood day 2 u all
<knome> lssssssss, you too. couldn't you find any more s's?
<lssssssss> i need some help can somebody tell me a page where i can find a step by step guide to install a Kyocera 650 on Xubuntu Intrepid? iam about to install it on my laptop, but firsti want to get info , something simple since i am brand new on this i want to switch to Xubuntu right now so pls any step by step guide to install kyocera 650????
<knome> lssssssss, have you googled for it?
<lssssssss> yes
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77364
<knome> have you followed that thread?
<lssssssss> the think is that the lenguage is kinnda complicated and ... let me take a lokk at that one thxs
<knome> it's for 5.04, but i suppose many things will work automatically
<knome> but if not, the architecture should still be the same
<knome> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<lssssssss> ok lets see it
<knome> you can also search the forums
<lssssssss> it says something about creating a dialer to verizon i believe that must be the service provider right?  in my case the provider is Iusacell so instead of verizon i should right iusacell right???
<maslen> wait .... someones here!
<forces> saluton
<ElcMawr> hi there. does a linux graphics driver exist for an ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x chipset please? got a laptop with tiny screen size, so i guess we're not talking to the graphics chip properly. Available resolutions are only 800.600 / 640.480  :(
<forces> ElcMawr, check ati web page
<ElcMawr> i did; nothing there... hoped someone might know what else to try
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.80GHz] mem[Physical: 438.9MB, 61.7% free] disk[Total: 1.9GB, 19.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<forces> :P
<jdwpom> Don't suppose anyone's seen any major issues after an update, recently, have they?
<jdwpom> Pkay, so, just me then.  Anyone willing to give me a quick list of what runs during startup?  We're looking at the 'just after you've logged in' section of things, just after it attempts to display a desktop.
<jdwpom> Okay,cool, fantastic.
 * jdwpom sighs
<cmdbbq> hello, i am getting ready to install xubuntu 8.04, but i did a disk check on the cd i burned and it had errors, before i burn another i want to check the ISO file, where can I gat an md5sum for the x86 image?
<crimsun> the alternate or the desktop image?
<cmdbbq> desktop
<crimsun> ok, check the MD5SUMS file at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04.1/release/
<cmdbbq> thanks
<crimsun> and please remember to grab 8.04.1 instead of 8.04 - although 8.04.2 will be out shortly =)
<cmdbbq> yeah, i got it from the main site so it is 9.04.1
<cmdbbq> er 8.04.1
<crimsun> whew, 9.04.1 =)
<jdwpom> So, being kind of new to linux in general, is there anything available that can show me exactly what's happening at startup? Something' killing my system at boot, and, well, I'd like to know what.
<TheSheep> jdwpom: dmesg and /var/log/*
<TheSheep> jdwpom: you can also press 'esc' at boot, select your linux, press 'e', select the kernel line, select 'e' again and remove the 'quiet' from it, then press 'b'
<jdwpom> It's happening after login - will that still be in the 'non-quiet' version of things?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> it may be in .xsession-errors in your home
<Neff> I get an error when i opten Synaptic that says E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Intermal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Neff> and when i try to install it i get dependency errors
<jdwpom> excellent, cheers, sheep.  Will hunt :D
<Neff> hrm
<Neff> could be that it wasn't mounted
<w00t_> hello, i hear there is a patch to get xfce desktop to have transparent background on icons...anyone know where to get that?
<TheSheep> w00t_: not really a patch, it's just a question of your gtk style
<TheSheep> w00t_: just add this to your .gtkrc-2.0  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96316/
<w00t_> okay adding it, just paste at the bottom of the file?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> hen change the theme to something and back, and it should work
<w00t_> k
<w00t_> worked thanks
<ElcMawr> hello again... ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x graphics driver remains unconfigurable... this is so unsupported!
<ElcMawr> no wonder some laptops end up in the bin
<ElcMawr> rad
<ElcMawr> too tired, can't type, making mistakes, bye
#xubuntu 2009-12-14
<JackVermicelli> Hiyas. Embedded flash videos are white for me tonight. I remember some error about flash when running apt-get earlier. Coudl someone point me in the right direction to get ths sfixed? Thanks.
<Zimm3r> For a wireless card (Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN MiniCard) is there a place I can look up if it works out of the box (also it requires a hotkey to turn on (Fn - F2) that does not seem to work in Xubuntu), what do I need to do to get it working?
<Zimm3r> The card worked in Ubuntu but I wanted something lighter
<babarosa> Hello! I have problems using Xubuntu v9.10 and remastersys - it only creates a fone working LiveCD BUT without any installation possibilities (icon, menu, ...). The programmer of remastersys answered my question with, "Something must be missing from Xubuntu then.  Check and see if they created their own installer in Synaptic and if they did, just install it and try again."
<babarosa> Do you have ideas what could be missing?
<babarosa> I opened a thread in ubuntuforums.org "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354458". Maybe you can post an answer there, i Have to leave you now. Thanks in advance!
<cebosound> hello
<cebosound> can someone please tell me how to make other applications as icons in my main window.
<cebosound> i want to put the google icon and ap where the firefox icon/ap is...
<cebosound> anyone...?
<Venim> right click
<Venim> and choose either add a launcer
<Venim> or change the properties of the default firefox launcher
<cebosound> i opened aplications>network>google  (then i right clicked google...only opened the browser.  then tried to drag it to the desktop...didn't work either.
<cebosound> i just want to make it easier accessable then going to the menu
<Venim> do what i just said
<Venim> a launcher is a shortcut to an application
<cebosound> right click where?
<Venim> where the firefox logo is
<Venim> where you want the icon
<cebosound> okay, i'll try
<cebosound> okay i right clicked in the top panel and clicked add new items.    there are many items there, but not google chrome.  (that is cool though)
<Venim> launcher
<cebosound> i would like to put the icon in the top panel.  and possibly remove fire fox.
<Venim> that's what you need
<Venim> ok
<Venim> well then right click on the firefox icon
<Venim> and click properties
<cebosound> there is quick launcher and launcher...  whats the difference?
<Venim> launcher is an individual shortcut
<cebosound> okay
<Venim> quicklauncher has a bunch of launchers
<Venim> did you get to the properties of the launcher?
<cebosound> yeah, i am in the properties.  tryin to find google chrome, and/or icon
<Venim> well the icon isn't in the default directory
<Venim> but for the command
<Venim> just type "google-chrome" (w/o quotes)
<cebosound> k. found google-chrome.   working directory?   run in terminal?  use startup notification?
<cebosound> If i want the actual google chrome icon... i am going to have to use some program to make it probably right?
<Venim> none
<Venim> don't need anything there
<Venim> you can probably find the icon in the internet
<cebosound> if i put the working directory as desktop, will it put it in the desk top...    it defaulted as "cebosound"
<cebosound> so i am guessing... that's like "my documents"
<cebosound> pardon my comparisons to windows.  :)
<Venim> no
<Venim> there's no need for a working directory
<Venim> o
<Venim> but youc an just leave it as your home folder
<Venim> which is the default
<cebosound> okay.  ... yeah i have to have something there.  i can just leave it as "cebosound".  that was defaulted.
<cebosound> sweet the icon worked...  i made the icon a world/globe for now.  i will try to get the actual google chrome icon later online
<cebosound> Thanks for your help Venim.  I can see how easy that should have been.
<cebosound> looks like i can just "right click" on the desktop also ... and just create a new launcher, etc.
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> does syslog keep by default a log of successfully sent messages, and how do I read it?
<MaxFrames> I've set up arpwatch but I am not receving messages, I want to make sure if it is sending me emails at all
<ablomen> MaxFrames, what do you/does arpwatch use to send the e-mails?
<ablomen> sendmail should put logs of everything in /var/log/mail.log and exim in /var/log/exim/mainlog
<MaxFrames> I am using sendmail
<MaxFrames> I didn't touch the default sendmail config file, so it should be logging sent messages
<MaxFrames> ok, found the logs in /var/log/mail.log
<ablomen> otherwise try sending an email with sendmail -f to see if its even capable of sending mail
<MaxFrames> thanks
<ablomen> np :)
<MaxFrames> it seems that the recipient's server is refusing the connection, I'm looking at the logs to figure out why
<MaxFrames> I think the problem is that the sender address is arpwatch@myhostname.mydomain.it, and the recipient server doesn't know the "myhostname.mydomain.it" domain, of course, so it's refusing the connection
<MaxFrames> I need to know how to configure sendmail to use a different sender address, like simply "arpwatch@mydomain.it"
<ablomen> well you can just edit from tag to that, but if it wants to do a reverse lookup you will have to add a reverse lookup to the dns
<ablomen> ehm or to the ip of your server, not really sure actually, i just have a input field with my hosting company to do this ;)
<MaxFrames> unfortunately I don't manage the corporate DNS
<MaxFrames> I only manage a small subnet, and I need an arpwatch daemon to notify me if some MAC/IP address matching changes
<MaxFrames> in order to be notified by email, I need sendmail on the arpwatch host
<MaxFrames> and the arpwatch host is not registered in our DNS!
<MaxFrames> all this is just for internal purposes, I don't want nor need to register a host in the DNS, if just there was a quick fix for this scenario...
<ablomen> dont you have a gmail adress or something? thats the quickest fix, you can send anything that remotly looks like an email to gmail and it will accept it
<ablomen> but thats only i quick and dirty fix obviously
<MaxFrames> yes, though I'd prefer to send it to my corporate email address
<ablomen> otherwise you might want to try changing the from tag and using your corporate smtp server to send it, not sure if that will work but its the only thing i can think of
<MaxFrames> isn't there a way to configure sendmail so that it used @mydomain.it instead of @myhost.mydomain.it?
<ablomen> might be, but i'd ask in #sendmail or something, my knowledge (on this) is very limited
<MaxFrames> ok, I'll try there, thanks
<ablomen> np, good luck (im not sure if #sendmail actually exists btw, but they must have irc somewhere)
<vidd> how does one disable the graphical login screen in favor of the text login screen?
<knome> vidd, sudo apt-get remove gdm
<vidd> knome, i want the desktop....
<knome> vidd, ->startx
<vidd> prior to 9.10, the user was able to choose the login display....
<vidd> where is this in 9.10?
<knome> no idea.
<knome> the new gdm isn't the best option anyway.
<vidd> then why are we using it?
<knome> there's no other option
<knome> see you later, i have to hurry to catch a client meetup
<vidd> kk
<djura-san> ola 2 all
<djura-san> o/
<nwadawg> hi all
<djura-san> o/
<nwadawg> I am really liking xubuntu
<djura-san> yeah its good (and repos are superB)
<nwadawg> I'm coming from openbox, xfce is a little heavier, but not too much
<djura-san> comparing to openbox, xfce is a hog ;)
<nwadawg> my ob booted on 94mb, xfce booots on 115
<dunix> Fluxbox ftw :D
<rr73> can we talk about alpha here or is that -dev?
<knome> rr73, actually #ubuntu+1, but depends much on the subject
<rr73> just booting it is giving me problems on my laptop, the screen sontinously flickers and is dim
<rr73> *continously
<rr73> i have checked the intgrity of disc via the option in the menu and it says it is fine, barely visable though
<knome> okay, that sounds like a subject for #ubuntu+1 ;)
<rr73> knome~ will ask there later, off to lunch. thank you for reminding me the +1 channel.
<knome> np, bon appetit
<rr73> so you watch xubuntu but not xubuntu-devel knome :-P
<knome> i watch both, how so?
<knome> the last time you asked something there it was 4am here in finland ;)
<knome> so probably not answering at that time... :)
<Bart_KSC> Hi, I wanted a up to date, debian based linux desktop with mainly XFCE, but I also want to be able to try other desktops.
<Bart_KSC> Someone at the debian IRC recommended a *buntu, and this one seemed logical
<Bart_KSC> but what's the difference between xubunu and using Xfce on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<TheSheep> !hi | Bart_KSC
<ubottu> Bart_KSC: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bart_KSC> Ah, the frequently asked questions... Sorry I didn't look there, it's been a long day
<TheSheep> sorry, I typed that before you asked the question
<TheSheep> I figured you didn't know what to do :)
<TheSheep> that basic difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is that xubuntu doesn't have the gnome desktop installed, it uses xfce instead (but configured by default to look similar to the gnome desktop) and also has a different set of applications installed by default. You can still install and use anything from the ubuntu repositories, including gnome and kde desktops, of course.
<TheSheep> so the difference is mostly in what is installed by default
<Bart_KSC> Okay, another question. The computer I wan't too use won't have internet, at least for a while. Is there anywhere I can get a DVD with more software that includes Xubuntu?
<Bart_KSC> without buying it
<Bart_KSC> the plan was to install it tonight
<TheSheep> I think there is an ubuntu dvd, not sure
<Bart_KSC> My problem is I can't find it on the site :P
<Bart_KSC> I guess I should ask in #ubuntu
<TheSheep> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<TheSheep> oh, sorry
<TheSheep> that;s the development version
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> nope
<Bart_KSC> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/non-ports/releases/9.10/release/
<Bart_KSC> found it
<Bart_KSC> (I think)
<kn100> My volume control + brightness buttons work in vanilla ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<kn100> any idea how I can make it work in xubuntu
<Bart_KSC> I've got ubuntu, how can I install xubuntu?
<knome> Bart_KSC, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Bart_KSC> sorry
<knome> Bart_KSC, type that into a terminal and hit enter, or find the package 'xubuntu-desktop' in synaptic and install
<Bart_KSC> I was using synaptic, and neither searching for xubuntu or xfce found anything
<likemindead> But it's never quite the same as a fresh Xubuntu install...
<Bart_KSC> wat's the difference?
<likemindead> Uh... it should definitely be in Synaptic.
<Bart_KSC> Yeah, I found it by scrolling
<Bart_KSC> but what's the difference?
<knome> Bart_KSC, you still have the ubuntu packages
<knome> !purexfce | Bart_KSC
<ubottu> Bart_KSC: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<likemindead> If you install the xubuntu-desktop package on top of an Ubuntu install, there's some slight bugginess in menus and such.
<likemindead> At least in my experience.
<likemindead> It's always a bit... off.
<Bart_KSC> I'll remember that. If I have any problems i'll change the one I use.
<Traveler> hi guys
<likemindead> !hi | Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<likemindead> You need a registered nick, Guest26911...
<Guest26911> i am trying to set up xbmc on xubuntu.  part of the ubuntu guide says to edit etc/events.rc/tty1, but i cannot find that file.
<Guest26911> does it exist in xubuntu, or should i create it?
<Guest26911> anyone there?
<likemindead> Create it, Guest26911.
<nwadawg> you on (.10 Guest26911?
<Guest26911> should it already exist?
<nwadawg> 9.10
<Guest26911> i am on 9.10
<likemindead> I dunno. I had to create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf the other day. :-\
<nwadawg> they moved the tty conf's to /etc/init
<Guest26911> looks good
<ehazlett> Bart_KSC, you could remix your own version with reconstructor
<thevishy> why u guys like xfce
<knome> it's fast, sleek and customisable.
<thevishy> right ,thats what I am lookin for :)
<thevishy> dwnloading now
<djura-san> so i have unusual question:
<djura-san> i love option in programs that disables multiple instances
<djura-san> but some apps comes without that option (to turn off multiple instances)
<djura-san> *come
<djura-san> so i was wondering is there gui app that will allow that? TO create list of apps that will disable multiple instances?
<knome> well, basically you could write a script which checks if that app exists (by greping 'ps' output or by using wmctrl) and then only run the app if it's not running
<djura-san> i know
<djura-san> i have one script that do that
<djura-san> but
<djura-san> i was thining about gui app. Maybe with daemon!? Is there any
<knome> i don't know
<djura-san> example: today i saw that my mom started 3 instances of xchat and i hate that
<djura-san> i use only thunar in multiple instances
<djura-san> huh
<knome> hah
<djura-san> i should use "run in terminal" option for all my panel apps
<djura-san> if anyone want that script wisiti this:
<djura-san> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Autostart
<djura-san> there is one section about that
<djura-san> :)
#xubuntu 2009-12-15
<Bevo> anyone running icewm
<LucidFox> How do I configure external protocol handlers?
<LucidFox> For example, I'd like apt: to use apturl.
<LucidFox> I fixed it, more or less, by setting gnome-open as the browser in Preferred Applications, but it seems like a terrible hack
<paulmops> Evening all, I have a question about setting up wifi.
<paulmops> under normal vanilla ubuntu, my wifi works fine (after installing the driver).
<paulmops> however, I just installed xubuntu, and everything goes well up until I install the driver.
<paulmops> after which point, I'm unable to view any networks around me
<paulmops> sad face :(
 * j1mc hugs #xubuntu
<_Techie_> does anyone in here have experience with the DuoX2 modchip?
<_Techie_> whoops wrong chan
<knome> ;)
<_Techie_> wow nickserv is running slow tonight
<_Techie_> only just got, -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<knome> yeah. they're experiencing a ddos attack
<_Techie_> fun fun
<knome> yep :P
<photobug21> hey I have to say I like xubuntu
<photobug21> running it off my 8GB flash drive
<_Techie_> grats, is it karmic that your running off of it
<photobug21> yes
<photobug21> thanks :)
<_Techie_> i personaly was really put off using karmic on a USB
<_Techie_> as the only way to get it booting perfectly on every pc is to make a persistant copy of the livecd
<_Techie_> however karmic recreates the ubuntu user at boot, so any files i had on my drive were absolutely unprotected
<photobug21> Oh try www.pendrivelinux.com
<_Techie_> been there done that
<photobug21> you need windows currently to make the live usb with persistence
<photobug21> mine works
<_Techie_> mine did too
<photobug21> Ok I didn't understand hehe
<_Techie_> well up untill i managed to brick my USB drive
<photobug21> so by unprotected what do you mean?
<photobug21> oh ok
<photobug21> yeah I have to remember to backup
<_Techie_> when i say unprotected, people could boot it and log in without a password
<photobug21> I currently broke my apt-get when it froze and I hit reset
<photobug21> have to boot into recovery in a bit and do repair broken packages
<photobug21> Oh yeah
<_Techie_> i had a jaunty install that was all passworded up perfectly
<photobug21> so creating a user account, logging out and logging in doesn't work?
<photobug21> it didn't so far
<_Techie_> nope, it wont
<_Techie_> i usually modify the default account
<photobug21> Weird I tried Linux Mint 8 and it worked fine
<photobug21> just wanted to try this it has a lightweight window manager
<photobug21> that is a pain
<photobug21> I want the user thing to work
<photobug21> but otherwise it's faster than Linux Mint 8 since 8 uses Gnome
<photobug21> and I've got a really old desktop
<_Techie_> i want to try linux on my xbox sometime
<photobug21> yeah that'd be nice
<_Techie_> i already have a web browser for it
<photobug21> I don't have an xbox right now
<photobug21> cool
<_Techie_> did you used to have one?
<photobug21> nope
<photobug21> never owned a console
<photobug21> other than an old TI that took cartridges
<photobug21> had an atari 2600 and radio shack pong
<photobug21> shared it with siblings
<photobug21> and sega genesis
<photobug21> brb I have to reboot and repair these packages I need open office
<photobug21> btw nice to meet you :)
<_Techie_> same
<photobug21> brb :)
<photobug21> back
<photobug21> there's no recovery feature on the usb flash version of xubuntu hehe
<photobug21> brb
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_
<_Techie_> yo Balsaq
<photobug4nature> Hello, is there a live usb xubuntu help channel here or does this work?
<photobug21> oops I didn't know freenode hooked up to this
<photobug21> but looking for help with liveusb
<KonataFB> hey
<KonataFB> anyone had a problem with install, where the text is in a unreadble small font so tis mroe or less skipping pixles lol, (this install on ps3 so unsure if it a specific ps3 compat problem)
<KonataFB> i can use the wizard i just can;t read it lol
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. does one need to use gnome libraries to run OpenOffice on Xubuntu ? I'm trying to keep my very-old-system atleast partially usable ...
<KonataFB> apparently the installer ahtes my tv :D leaste i can install useing my comp monitor
<bittin__> Hello, if i change my Xorg to something over 800x600 i can't see my mouse pointer what might be wrong then? in Debian
<BVC> can someone help me with an xubu install?
<Balsaq> will try our best
<BVC> I downloaded and burnt the new xubu, it runs with the live cd, but..
<Balsaq> uh oh
<BVC> when i formatted and tryed to install on the hard drive it locks up at Grub Loading stage1.5
<Balsaq> is it 9.01?
<Balsaq> 9.10 i mean
<BVC> hold i have to go
<Balsaq> was nice doing business with u...
<Balsaq> are you trying to install linux with windows?
<likemindead> These netsplits are getting ridiculous...
<likemindead> Whee!
<likemindead> Jeez... did someone piss off Anonymous or /b/ or something? 0__o
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello folks
<photobug21> hi!
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm a new user in Xubuntu.
<photobug21> It's nice
<Sachse_Siechtum> Using Windows XP only for games now and Xubuntu for else :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> so...I have a problem with the login screen which kinda bothers me
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have to login several times til I get to the desktop
<Sachse_Siechtum> I read in one thread on the net that might be a problem with not using the def. resolution
<photobug21> Yeah it's decent and that'll be fixed soon I bet
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I don't wanna change the res. since I'm comfortable working with it
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm ok.
<photobug21> Yeah if it works must not be wrong
<Sachse_Siechtum> its just kinda annoying *laughs* once I had to login about 20 times...
<Sachse_Siechtum> but other than that I really like Xubuntu :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok fixing meal...cu later
<photobug21> oh man right now trying linux mint, my xubuntu on flash drive got borked
<photobug21> same thing but xubuntu is faster
<photobug21> lightweight window manager
<Siechtum_away> I see
<photobug21> Linux Mint 8 is based on ubuntu
<photobug21> but I want xubuntu for my flash drive
<photobug21> works on more hardware
<Siechtum_away> I bet
<Siechtum_away> hmm I was wondering...whats the main difference between xubuntu and Kubuntu? (except based on Gnome and KDE)
<Siechtum_away> or differences
<photobug21> Xubuntu is actually XFCE but not much diff I guess
<photobug21> Not sure
<photobug21> I never read their faq
<Siechtum_away> I just read the wiki entry on both
<Siechtum_away> so do you use Linux distros also for gaming?
<photobug21> Nope but used to with cedega
<photobug21> my nvidia card broke
<photobug21> I have a super old ATI in this now
<Siechtum_away> that sucks.
<Siechtum_away> oh thats funny...some month ago my old ATI Radeon card broke...I got an nvidia card now
<photobug21> yeah hehe I don't enjoy gaming so much now
<photobug21> I do like photography though
<Siechtum_away> oh I do too
<Siechtum_away> I really need some good photo equipment
<photobug21> You can use a point and shoot to take good photos
<photobug21> check out my flickr I have a low end Nikon
<photobug21> http://www.flickr.com/sunlizard4sun
<Siechtum_away> hmm it tells me the link is invalid
<Siechtum_away> "point and shoot"?
<photobug21> weird
<Siechtum_away> yeah
<photobug21> try sunlizard4fun
<photobug21> oops
<Siechtum_away> works
<Siechtum_away> alright cu later...eating now..
<photobug21> cool my nevada and salt lake photos are the good ones
<photobug21> ok cya
<photobug21> bbl
<dbdii407> What's Feh? I get that as an option when opening an image
<likemindead> Feh sucks. Ristretto is much better IMHO.
#xubuntu 2009-12-16
<cheeko> i have ktorrent as my torrent clent whaen ever i put 2-3 torrents to gether to download only the first one starts to download the rest two of them sit idle
<cheeko> is ther any other better torrent clent which downloads all torrents simultaneously
<lockd> it would be nice if xubuntu and such were split into xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-recommended
<lockd> I keep updating xubuntu-desktop and it pulls in notify-osd
<Balsaq> is this some kind of spam?
<SandGorgon> anybody know where to pick up a nightly build of thunar from ? it apparently has the network path urls (e.g. smb://) supported using GIO
<raquel> hi, I just switched from ubuntu to xubuntu by apt-getting all the xubuntu packages, but my memory footprint is still at 283MB, is this normal or do I need to uninstall some ubuntu programs/processes/etc to reduce the memory footprint?
<raquel> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<raquel> !vanilla
<bsulzer> hi ev'rybody. how do i disable the 'feature' of moving a window to the next workspace by dragging them to the borders of the screen?
<bsulzer> i have found out, that i've got another problem: i have a dual screen, but it seems, that the second screen is just another workspace. bug or feature?
<TheSheep> depends on how you configured it, you can do it in many ways
<TheSheep> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bsulzer> TheSheep: thx a lot
<bsulzer> hi, it's me again.
<bsulzer> i'm looking for a list of commands to define my own keyboard shortcuts
<bsulzer> for clarification: shortcut: SuperL + Right <command for moving window to next workspace> i'm looking for the <...>
<bsulzer> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bsulzer> ubottu: doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Rahinsoo> hello all
<Rahinsoo[Afk]> I've a problem with my Dell Latitude C400. When I update to xubuntu 9.10 : After booting the screens flickers and is shifted to the right about an inch wrapping around to the left side of the screen. The splash screen of the mouse looks good but as soon as the login screen loads is when the problem presents.I'm return to xubuntu 8.04 LTS because I don't display error.My graphic configuration Intel Corporation 82830.
<Rahinsoo> somone for help?
<Rahinsoo> *someone :)
<psycho_oreos> have you actually tried clean install?
<Rahinsoo> yes and I test the install to 9.10 directly on this computer but I had the same result...
<Rahinsoo> I found this link : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/inde...t-1307879.html. It is a solution?
<Rahinsoo> no solution for my problem?
<psycho_oreos> that link wouldn't work
<psycho_oreos> and it sounds like xorg driver issue
<djura-san> Rahinsoo, can you repeat the prob please?
<Rahinsoo> I've a problem with my Dell Latitude C400. When I update to xubuntu 9.10 : After booting the screens flickers and is shifted to the right about an inch wrapping around to the left side of the screen. The splash screen of the mouse looks good but as soon as the login screen loads is when the problem presents.I'm return to xubuntu 8.04 LTS because I don't display error.My graphic configuration Intel Corporation 82830.
<djura-san> that is common thing when you have no display drivers installed. Do yu have it installed?
<Rahinsoo> I don't no
<djura-san> hmm.
<djura-san> wait 1s
<psycho_oreos> I think since 8.10 the drivers are autodetected
<Rahinsoo> I think that Driver Intel is auto on this version...
<djura-san> is that so?
<djura-san> then it sounds like xorg needs extra tuning...
 * djura-san is not so familiar with that
<djura-san> what baout your Xorg log?
<djura-san> *about
<psycho_oreos> these days xorg.conf is mostly blank, there is a way to manually work with it... by painfully extracting lines from xorg.0.log if they contain relevant video parameters and add them in
<Rahinsoo> modify xorg.conf isn't the solution?
<psycho_oreos> modifying is but you have to modify it correctly or it'll get ignored or spew out errors and leaving you in CLI
<Rahinsoo> and install manual the driver?
<psycho_oreos> Its hard for me to say because I don't have that chipset.. I must mention that Intel video chipsets can be annoying at times
<psycho_oreos> I would personally try out various modes and various drivers.. if none of them gives you what you need, try vesa mode or even set vesa as failback
<Rahinsoo> what is vesa and  various modes?
<psycho_oreos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA
<psycho_oreos> various modes as in the resolution and refresh rates.. or you can try and use the settings as specified from your current setup.. which means you'll need to examine the xorg.0.log from your current 8.10 setup
<Rahinsoo> I must upgrade to 8.10...
<psycho_oreos> err
<psycho_oreos> I meant 8.04
<psycho_oreos> misread
<Rahinsoo> no problem^^
<Rahinsoo> but I don't know to do try various modes and various driver...
<ruba> hi
<planktum_> ei all, someone told me to try this channel.. so here am i
<planktum_> i need to regenerate the xfce4 applications menu
<planktum_> is there a way to automatically regenerate the applications menu?
<planktum_> or do i have the only and harsh route of doing it manually?
<knome> planktum_, in karmic, there is no menu editor for xfce
<knome> planktum_, because xfce 4.6 didn't have one, so yes, you'd have to go the manual way
<planktum_> knome, thanks.. i wont expend the time on that.. to many new applis
<planktum_> argg
<planktum_> thanks for the answer
<knome> planktum_, no problem! have fun
<planktum_> same to you
<planktum_> i go again for awesome wm true fun
<knome> :)
<planktum_> knome, one last question
<knome> sure
<planktum_> i cant seem to find a way to change my xfce4 lang (localization)
<planktum_> have installed few more packages
<planktum_> but, since the applications menu is not updated
<planktum_> im unsure if there is a helper application to switch
<planktum_> im under karmic
<planktum_> i see nothing under System or Settings related to language
<knome> planktum_, applications -> system -> language support
<planktum_> the threads i find are for older xfce4 versions that seemed to have such thing
<knome> should exist
<planktum_> not in my install, that comes from a "multimedia" related distro
<planktum_> any idea on how to add such thing?
<knome> let me see
<planktum_> i have got all related to lang support via synaptic
<planktum_> but im clueless on how to invoque the application in question
<knome> try "gnome-language-selector" from termianl
<knome> *terminal
<planktum_> yes
<planktum_> , is not present
<planktum_> i will try to install
<knome> language-selector
<knome> is the pkg
<planktum_> uhmm there are many gnome-* thingg...
<planktum_> oke
<planktum_> getting it
<planktum_> it got installed but seems is not in the PATH
<planktum_> funny
<planktum_> weird
<planktum_> neither for the user or for root
<knome> /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<planktum_> ahh
<planktum_> there you go!
<planktum_> it is now installing some missing packages
<planktum_> :)
<Sememmon> Hm.. there a way to get xfce to run a script on logout? need to unmount my samba shares before NM decides to drop.
<likemindead> There's definitely a way, Sememmon, but I don't know. Anything's possible in Linux. ;-)
<Sememmon> -_-
<pipedreambomb> hello, anyone there? sorry i'm an irc noob as well as a linux one :)
<likemindead> What's up, pipedreambomb?
<Besogon> likemindead, Where did you read that?
<likemindead> Eh?
<Besogon> Some imagine Pipe which can be burst by therorists... :D
<likemindead> Sememmon, could you insert something here: http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#handle_acpi_event_for_power_button_show_xfce_logout_options ?
<likemindead> In one of those Xfce shutdown files?
<Sememmon> that looks to be just for handling acpi events with the power button
<likemindead> Some of it, yeah, but what about the "/usr/local/sbin/xfce4-user-session-shutdown.sh" file?
<Sememmon> that is being called by the acpi event.
<likemindead> Surely what you're wanting has to be close to that.
 * genii-around sips his coffee and pokes listlessly at genii_
<Besogon> I think that there is no way to easy make local repositary
<samile> Hey is there any way to auto login after suspend
<_Techie_> samile, i would think so, however i cant think of anything other than a long excessive script which i dont know how to make
<_Techie_> anyway, bbs | remaking my xbox HDD
<samile> Thanks, I asked in #xfce and they said its a distro specific thing
<likemindead> Lazy bot...
<syrius> winblows
<_Techie_> dont expect any support from me if thats your attitude
<fander123> hi guys
<vinnl> !hi | fander123
<ubottu> fander123: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fander123> I have a problem, all the panels are deleted!!!! Even when I right-click the mouse nothing appears!
<fander123> what's the problem?!
<vinnl> !xfce4-panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<_Techie_> dang, i was gonna type out the fix
<vinnl> fander123, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<vinnl> _Techie_, hehe, never understimate ubottu ;-)
<_Techie_> i never do, however i forget what entries are valid
#xubuntu 2009-12-17
<vinnl> I do so too, but I could guess xfce4-panel ;-)
<fander123> guys I tried all methods and only the top panel restored. But the panel is too strange! There's no Application menu and there are new icons, and it's located in the middle, it's not stretched from the left to the right. It's just a small panel on the top!
<fander123> what's wrong with xfce! This problem happened with me with all xubuntu versions! I tried xubuntu 8.04 and this happened, since then I removed xubuntu but this week I wanted to try it again.
<fander123> this is too strange
<vinnl> Ouch, sounds like your whole configuration has been deleted :S
<vinnl> I would help you out but it really is time for me to get to bed now, so I hope someone else will do so... Good luck :)
<fander123> anybody else please?
<_Techie_> right click the bar and configure it
<_Techie_> add a new panel
<_Techie_> put it at the bottom, set it to span the screen
<_Techie_> add the items you want
<fander123> _Techie_: which bar?
<PhantomFreak> Can anyone help me get prboom working? Crashes out when the demo tries to load or start a new game.
<ubuntuaxion> any techs available?
<ubuntuaxion> or tech saavy people
<bittin|> if Xubuntu takes 20minutes to live boot on a P3 should i burn an alternative CD then?
 * bittin| is installing Xubuntu on the old Dell Latiude i got from my Aunt today =)
<_Pete_> what model exactly?
<bittin|> PP01X
<bittin|> PP01X Latitude C800
<_Techie_> bittin|, if your only installing it doesnt matter whether you do it from the livecd or not
<_Techie_> whichever method you choose, the system will still perform the same once installed
<bittin|> _Techie_: it booted from the Live XD and worked perfect just the loading that took a while, but think that will go faster when it loads from the HDD and not the CD
<_Techie_> it will go much faster
<bittin|> will run awesome instead off XFCE tough :p
<bittin__> Xubuntu works fine on this hardware =)
<retour_eu> Xubuntu 9.10. System bug!!! After changing screen resolution from default 1280 to anything else system is not able to log in - always tries and returns back to the login screen. Any known fixes? Machine: DELL Optiplex GX280 (P4 2.8GHz HT, 1GB RAM, Intel onboard video chipset)
<djura-san> o/
<likemindead> My wife's laptop suddenly stopped playing DVDs (played them just fine before). :-(
<nwadawg> likemindead: any new updates?
<likemindead> No doubt.
<nwadawg> thats on the CQ60 right?
<likemindead> 0__o
 * likemindead looks for nwadawg over his shoulder.
<likemindead> Yes.
<nwadawg> mine drive was making noise
<likemindead> I've tried VLC, MPlayer, Totem, Xfmedia... all to no avail.
<nwadawg> it was real dirty
<nwadawg> hmm
<likemindead> Any ideas where to start troubleshooting?
<nwadawg> looking
<nwadawg> make sure input is /dev/sr0 in vlc
<likemindead> Roger.
<likemindead> http://imagebin.ca/img/hV8yuL.png
<likemindead> That's what VLC is giving me.
<likemindead> And I've tried a couple of different DVDs.
<nwadawg> hmm
<nwadawg> you running the new vlc?
<likemindead> It's whatever version is in the *buntu repos.
<likemindead> 1.0.2 apparently.
<nwadawg> 1.0.4 in get-deb repro
<likemindead> Uh... so libdvdcss2 isn't installed, but was before?!
<likemindead> WTF.... I installed xubuntu-restricted-extras weeks ago.
<nwadawg> that would be it
<likemindead> Yep. Everything's happy now. My wife can watch the flipping Gilmore Girls... 0__o
<nwadawg> lol
<likemindead> Later. ;-)
<PredaGR> hello world, how do I set the default audio device in Xubuntu?
<PredaGR> no one knows how I set the default audio device in Xubuntu?
<vinnl> PredaGR, not with xfce4-mixer?
<PredaGR> I do open it, though it doesn't have a button saying, make default or similar, now all my audio suddenly, is routed to my second audio
<vinnl> PredaGR, hmm, and if you right click on the speaker icon in your panel, is there a menu item that you could use? Preferences or something?
<PredaGR> ohh you are right, and the selected is my HDAudio, but still no sound out of it, even after reboot
<vinnl> Hmmm... Do you happen to have installed PulseAudio?
<PredaGR> not pulse audio at all, I went away from Ubuntu because of PA
<PredaGR> everyone hates it, I wonder why they keep using PA
<vinnl> Oh, I like it :)
<vinnl> (If it works :P)
<PredaGR> you are the first to hear this from, at least read
<vinnl> Yeah, well, it hasn't really been used to its full potential yet, but I've installed Ear Candy, which uses PulseAudio to automatically mute my music when I e.g. play a YouTube video, then turns up the volume again when the video has finished. Which is cool :)
<vinnl> But ehm, then I don't know what the problem is :S
<PredaGR> wow that is cool
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> It's not perfect yet but the idea is awesome. I wonder what else people will come up with
<PredaGR> reminds me of a telephone I used to have, it made all radio signals go away, so RF radio and TV was going mute by them self, along with the rest of the neighbourhood
<vinnl> Oh nice
<PredaGR> and I still cannot bring audio back into my speakers, jack in place, volume set, and when playing, headphones sound
<PredaGR> and it was working just an hour ago
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vinnl> Hmm, perhaps some of those links can hel
<PredaGR> reading in progress
<PredaGR> one card is Intel HDA and the other is an old PCI sound blaster
<PredaGR> using the second one to voice comm
<PredaGR> heh intersting, rebooting did not work, but alsa force-reload did
<vinnl> Cool :)
<PredaGR> thanks alot for the reading, it helped
<RottenEgg3X> Hi all!
<vinnl> !hi | RottenEgg3X
<ubottu> RottenEgg3X: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<RottenEgg3X> thx!
<rr72_> is there an xdm? like kdm/gdm but w/ x?
<knome> rr72_, what about googling?
<rr72_> in ternet is down :-P
<knome> no it's not :P
<Sysi> iirc xdm isn't quite comparable like that
<Sysi> !info xdm
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.8-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 185 kB, installed size 796 kB
<rr72_> how so? if it works then i will use it lolcause gdm and kdm are screwy, kdm puts me into low graphics mode while gdm runs an endless loop that stops when I only push power button then it shuts down, so I can't do much work
<Sysi> well, xdm is an option
<Tesssa> am using 9.4 is it worthwhile upgrading to 9.10 or waiting for 10.4 in april next year
<likemindead> If you're adventurous, go ahead & upgrade to 9.10 :D
<Tesssa> not that adventurous
<Tesssa> seems i will wait
<Tesssa> and upgrade nwhen the final 10.4 comes out
<Sysi> if it works and you don't miss anything, why to update?
<Sysi> umph, i want something nice and working, like xubuntu 9.04
<Tesssa> 9.4 works very well
<Sysi> there isn't anything interesting in the market currently
<Tesssa> and no doubt the final 10.4 will work very well
<Tesssa> so will wait
<rr72_> knome~ i ran gdm w/o X installed and got the information I needed :-D
<Sysi> i would have waited but i couldn't :(
<Sysi> i broke it
<Sysi> hmm, freebsd..
<nonexks> hello ... i need to know how to uninstall xubuntu and i cant get live cd to run it just boots from hd every time so i can partition it
<_Techie_> have you set it to boot from cdrom in the bios?
<Sysi> right boot sequence in bios menu?
<_Techie_> morning Sysi
<nonexks> ya ... i loaded it from live cd
<nonexks> i have used two diffrent cds trying to get it to boot ubuntu or xubuntu
<nonexks> for some reason its not giveing me the menu to boot from cd or install etc
<Sysi> evening _Techie_
<nonexks> any ideas
<nonexks> umm maybe take hd out of boot sequance all to gather
<nonexks> non system disk
<nonexks> maybe my disk isnt bootable for some reason
<likemindead> Strange, nonexks. Did you check the disk for errors? Or run an MD5 hash?
<nonexks> ya i have installed from both disks on simular computers in the last few days ... but they all had windows 2K on them
<nonexks> what is MD% hash
<nonexks> MD5
<likemindead> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nonexks> ok it works fine on another computer so i am thinking its not the cd
<likemindead> You could also try http://partedmagic.com/ if you just want to wipe out the Xubuntu partition(s).
<nonexks> i am at a xubuntu desktop right now ... is it possable to do something here to install ubuntu on it
<likemindead> You can install the "ubuntu-desktop" package.
<likemindead> That'll give you GNOME, etc.
<nonexks> well ... umm my problam is i have been experamenting with this computer and have jacked up im sure alot of stuff on the hard drive and would like to start fresh
<nonexks> I am accualy likeing xubuntu more than gnome
<nonexks> i wish there was a start over command lol ... tell it to reset everything to (installed state)
<likemindead> Yeah, just download Parted Magic and use it to partition.
<likemindead> Then re-install Xubuntu.
<likemindead> No worries. We've all been there. ;-)
<nonexks> ya i guess im gona have to do that
<nonexks> guess i should quit trying to be lazy and just get it over with lol
<nonexks> does parted run on windows ?
<likemindead> It's a Live CD.
<likemindead> Nice & small & powerful.
<nonexks> cool
<nonexks> ok i just pluged a cd buner into xubuntu ... do i need to mount it or download drivers ?
<likemindead> It's an external CD-RW drive?
<nonexks> yes
<nonexks> i am still putting my network togather after a move lol .. sucks
<likemindead> Should just work.
<likemindead> Do you have Brasero installed (to burn discs)?
<nonexks> problaby not ... was just looking for it
<nonexks> ahh guess i do
<nonexks> ok gona have to figgure out how to mount a usb drive im thinking
<likemindead> Open Brasero & see if it sees your blank CD-R.
<likemindead> Open your file manager (Thunar) and see if it's there in the left column.
<nonexks> nope
<nonexks> showing only one cd under media .. cdrom0 ... i think the ubs one would show up as cd 1
<nonexks> !usb cd
<nonexks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nonexks> !mount usb
<nonexks> wow is there an easy way to mount a usb cdrw
<nonexks> gona try rebooting and see if something in grub loads it or what ever you call that thing that starts the os
<nonexks> is that grub
<likemindead> Hmm. It should just pop right up, nonexks.
<nonexks> found something called install release under system menu i think its gona try to install from the cd ... if so maybe i can tell it to erase the system
<likemindead> Hmm... not familiar with that. (I'm on a computer at work using CrunchBang Linux right now.)
<nonexks> umm whats CrunchBang ... sounds neet
<retour_eu> how to force own resolution and refresh rate during installation or after installation? default in 9.10 is useless for LCD and CRTs anyway and there is a bug preventing changing it
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, The default should be the highest resolution possible.
<_Techie_> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: how and where to change it? The cute XFCE settings manager doesnt work. I feel like I'm back in 1995 with linux and all the graphics related bugs
<retour_eu> and xorg.conf doesn.t exist anymore
<cody-somerville> xorg.conf doesn't exist cause autodetection works so great now
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> What graphics card do you have?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: I have Intel integrated 915G Express. Default setting is 1280@60Hz. For CRT 60Hz is a joke and for LCD 1280 is a joke. Changing by hand in XFCE Display manager works only once. During next boot  system loops around login screen without starting the desktop
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<retour_eu> 9.10 because it suppose to be the long term support
<knome> retour_eu, no, 9.10 is not LTS
<retour_eu> now I have 2 accounts/users. One where I dont touch anything and using it now and the other one where I'm dreaming to be able to set own res and refresh rate (lower than max and default) just 1024@85Hz
<retour_eu> knome: well I can live with that at least it is supported until mid or late 2011 (what wiki says)
<knome> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<knome> umsh, yes
<retour_eu> how to configure custom res and refresh in 9.10 ?
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, Whats the default res and refresh for you?
<cody-somerville> ugh, 915G uses the Poulsbo driver doesn't it?
<retour_eu> 1280@60Hz I need 1024@85
<cody-somerville> or is that the 500 series?
 * cody-somerville investigates.
<retour_eu> XFCE works only once per account - 1-st time I change it works but after next log in this account is dead and not able to pass login screen
<retour_eu> going to install DisplayConfig GTK and see if it works
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, Just to confirm, you say you're able to set it to 1024@85 via the Xfce display settings?
<retour_eu> YES I'M! But it works ONLY 1 time - right after the change! Next reboot and this user is dead - cant pass login screen
<retour_eu> do I need some I915 bug patch? I've heard something about it if remember well
<retour_eu> cody-somerville:  Yes! read above
<_Techie_> retour_eu, please dont use unnecessary capitalisation
<_Techie_> retour_eu, have you tried setting it with xrandr?
<_Techie_> in the past i have had systems where i left the display settings as default and changed them using a startup script and xrandr
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, I'm no X.org expert might you might try this xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343688/
<retour_eu> _Techie_:  no never used xrandr. But I'm afraid it will not cure my problem. System changes resolution to the lower one and uses it succesfully during that session. But the next time it seems is not able to initialize XFCE with new settings
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: great thanks for all your time! Were should I put it? I've made my own xorg.conf and put it into /etc/X11 but looks like it is simply ignored
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, you have to restart X for it to take affect
<retour_eu> I can restart whole machine. But where is best place to insert it in the xorg.conf? Now I've pasted it under my section "Screen". And I already had declarations: Section "Monitor"
<retour_eu>         Identifier "Configured Monitor"
<retour_eu>         Horizsync 50.0-160.0
<retour_eu>         Vertrefresh 30.0-96.0
<retour_eu>         Option "PreferredMode" "1152x864"
<retour_eu> EndSection
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, I thought you said your xorg.conf didn't exist.
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, Can you pastebin what you already have in there?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: I added your line so will give it a try BRB and report back with my present xorg.conf
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: almost didnt make it - major config issues at startup
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, I tried to warn you but you left too quick
<retour_eu> thats OK at least now I HAVE 1024 in emergency mode or so called low graphics mode so something is apparently working. It is a good path but now XFCE display config shows 0Hz refresh rate hehe
<cody-somerville> heh
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: but what do you suggest now? delete the whole xorg.conf or pastebin it and you would kindly look at it?
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, remove what you just added to it and move it aside to xorg.conf.backup or something
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, then create a new xorg.conf with just the stuff I pasted.
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: Oh - ok! I didn't know xorg.conf can be soooo simple. So maybe I can delete everything from the present one and leave only your lines/section?
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, thats what we're going to do but we're going to make a backup of the file first
<retour_eu> already have it! thank you BRB
<_Techie_> *sigh*
<_Techie_> he completely disregarded my input earlier, and it probably would have worked
<cody-somerville> This is simpler then modifying boot scripts to add a call to xrandr, no?
<_Techie_> about the same
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: Hmm same problem! Is it possible that your modeline is not accepted fully?
<cody-somerville> aye
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: I also left section with driver data 915G etc since it was working or at least not crashing anything before
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: so what you suggest?
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: err what is xrandr or exactly what command should I type in Terminal?
<cody-somerville> the command is 'xrandr'
<retour_eu> ok
<cody-somerville> Its a primitive command line interface to the RandR extension
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343695/
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, does this work? xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: jak tego uzyc? do xorga wkleic?
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, sorry?
<_Techie_> even im confused
<retour_eu> cody-somerville:  how to use it? direct terminal command or line in the xorg?
<_Techie_> commadn
<_Techie_> command*
<retour_eu> sorry for wrong language in the wrong window
<retour_eu> do I need to be a root? nothing happened
<retour_eu> I'm in a low graphic/emergency mode if this may be a problem
<cody-somerville> right so you're at the lower resolution already
<retour_eu> or it is called like it but resolution is 1024 - exactly what I want
<cody-somerville> Can you exit the low graphic/emergency mode and return to a normal session?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: yes xrandr listed it as my current resolution (1024
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: hmm don't know. I can only rename my xorg.conf to anything else or move all xorg files with extensions to a different place and reboot and see if it will work like before with 1280 as a default screen and Display Setting bug
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, just delete your current xorg.conf
<retour_eu> Ok! Thank you for your time - BRB
<boscop> I've put the theme files in ~/.themes and selected the theme in xfwm4-settings (I'm using xfce) but only the title bar changes to the new look, not the rest. it should look like this: http://nale12.deviantart.com/art/Silent-Night-II-144768753  i.e. the blank areas in windows should be dark and the other icons should be used
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: Back! System returned into initial state. User with unmodded screen logs in without isues on 1280@60Hz. User with modded screen to 1024@75 is dumped back to the login screen after every attempt to login
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, right-o
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, Can you try executing xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768 --rate 85 again with "unmodded" screen?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: just did (copied and pasted) no info returned only prompt
<yotux> Does anyone know if Fluendo plugin package work in xubuntu?
<retour_eu> I wonder if 915G chipset doesnt have some tricks or issues. Xorg was trying to keep 1024 resolution OK but refresh rate was indicated as 0Hz!?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: or another idea - what about forcing system into 1024@75 instead 1280@60 if I only knew how
<cody-somerville> running the following should do that: xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768 --rate 75
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, can you run xrandr again now that you're not in low graphics mode and pastebin the output?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: ok
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343700/
<cody-somerville> try this:  xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --rate 75
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: can be happy with 1152 too
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: WORKED!!!! U R great! now how to make it permanent?
<_Techie_> create a script
<_Techie_> add it to your startup using the sessions config
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, sudo nano /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<retour_eu> hmmm I would like to have it in xorg if possible
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, add the xrandr command right after OLD_IFS=$IFS
<retour_eu> cody-somerville:  should I paste the last xrandr command as the last line in /etc/gdm/Init/Default ?
<cody-somerville> nonexks, near the top after OLD_IFS=$IFS
<cody-somerville> or wait
<retour_eu> yes?
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, put it just before initctl -q emit login-session-start DISPLAY_MANAGER=gdm
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: ok
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: done - should I reboot?
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, yes. If you run into trouble, drop to command line and revert your changes.
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: ok!
<_Techie_> when he gets back ask him if 1152x864 would be better
<knome> _Techie_, i think i'd enjoy 1141x911 the most
<knome> ;)
<_Techie_> haha knome 1280x1024 here x2
<_Techie_> welcome back
<_Techie_> i presume it worked since your back so quick
<knome> _Techie_, 1920x1200 x2 onmy desktop
<_Techie_> oooh, i wish i had the screens to go with that
<knome> just buy some
<_Techie_> $$$
<knome> hehe, yes
<_Techie_> theres a reason im still sitting on 2x 17" CRT's
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: It works! Thank you so very much! I would never figure it out since I'm old timer familiar only with xorg. Wonder why xorg.conf wasn't able to give same effect
<knome> _Techie_, at the moment i'm sitting on my laptop since my PSU died just over a week ago. waiting for parts for a new pc.
<_Techie_> wow, howd that happen
<retour_eu> Very good choice Techie - there is no advantage whatsoever to flat panels excluding depth of the case. I'm waiting for OLED technology
<knome> _Techie_, well... it just died. the small shuttle PSU's are under quite a lot pressure. it was a three year old pc altogether
<_Techie_> oh, a shuttle PSU that explains everything
<knome> yep.
<_Techie_> if your building a pc, build a real size one
<knome> _Techie_, i have to, no shuttle barebones were available right noe.
<knome> *now
<knome> might think of a replacement one later and build a gaming pc out of the shuttle
<_Techie_> specs of the shuttle?
<knome> well, Shuttle SN27P2, AMD Athlon64 X2 4600+ AM2, 4GB DDR2 RAM
<knome> and i have a spare 19" viewsonic
<_Techie_> *jaw drops*
<knome> for what? :)
<_Techie_> most of it
<knome> heh
<knome> well, i'm going to have some better stuff in the new pc so... :P
<_Techie_> Asus P5S800-VM motherboard
<_Techie_> 2.8ghz Celeron D CPu clocked to 3.3ghz
<_Techie_> 1.5gig DDR333 RAM
<_Techie_> and an AGP ATI HD3650
<_Techie_> yay for second hand parts
<knome> AMD Phenom II x4 955, Asus AM3 785G, 8GB DDR3 RAM
<knome> (new specs)
<_Techie_> ooh
<_Techie_> shiny
<knome> gonna use the old sound card and GC in the new one
<knome> as well as the hard drives
<knome> audigy 2 platinum ex and club 3d GF 7600GT 256MB
<_Techie_> haha, now that i think of it i only have 2 things that were bought new for my system
<knome> well, you don't always need to buy everything new
<_Techie_> my HD3650 and my 1gig stick of DDR400 thats clocked down to 333
<knome> why clocked down?
<_Techie_> coz if i dont, i cant run it alongside my 512
<knome> right
<knome> the new ram is 1600mhz :F
<_Techie_> the 3650 was only purchased to upgrade from a 9600XT
<knome> talk about difference !
<_Techie_> from SM 2.0 to SM 4.1
<_Techie_> my next upgrade will probably be a dual core CPU
<_Techie_> then a motherboard replacement with a PSU replacement at the same time
<_Techie_> then RAM
<_Techie_> or
#xubuntu 2009-12-18
<_Techie_> GFX card
<_Techie_> depends on the motherboard
<_Techie_> was thinking abotu this
<_Techie_> http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.asp?Model=4CoreDual-VSTA
<knome> i know quite a little about hardware, tbh
<retour_eu> _Techie_: be sure your MB doesnt use electrolitic capacitors from China
<_Techie_> retour_eu, why?
<_Techie_> retour_eu, most components come from china
<retour_eu> hmmm I could type it here but it would be spamming this channel. In short China stolen receipe for eco friendly water based electrolitic caps from Japan but it was not complete one. Water elecrrolizes after voltage is applied and they leak, etch/short traces or explode spraying acid all around. Google "wiki capacitor plaque" etc
<_Techie_> you could have just said they were semi water based and the water elecrrolizes, i dis pass science in school and studied electronics
<retour_eu> gee u r touchy. I never questioned you - only the mb since I had bad experience with older Asrock and other products affected by this like routers etc
<retour_eu> anyway thank you Cody and Techie for help! Everything works now! Great channel and great support! But I have to educate myself more in all the new things like this xrandr etc
<goppp> hi how come I don't see anything with wubi installed in c::\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub
<goppp> folder
<_Techie_> because theres nothing in there i think
<oorah> the new theme rocks compared to the previous ones
<oorah> whats up with the wallpaper though? not very pretty
<oorah> ?
<oorah> anyone else staring at their monitor?
<cody-somerville> err... sorta, yea
<cody-somerville> lol
<_Techie_> that was ummm, weird
 * rr72_ sets off the WEIRD ALARM! WWWWWWWWWooooooooooooo EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<magic_ninja> hmm
<magic_ninja> hmm
<magic_ninja> so i have an interesting project underway
<magic_ninja> putting my win7 and ubuntu installers  on external hdd and using a boot loader (prob grub) to launch the installers
<_Techie_> dangit, i had a tut for that awhile back
<ImJJames> High
<ImJJames> Hi
<ImJJames> anyone alive in here
<_Techie_> no, were all zomies
<_Techie_> we manage to help people with their xubuntu problems, all while trying to take over the world
<ImJJames> lol
<ImJJames> so would you say xubuntu is better for surfing the net than ubuntu?
<ImJJames> video streaming etc...
<_Techie_> as far as video streaming it would be the same
<_Techie_> both ubuntu and xubuntu use the exact same version of firefox with the exact same plugins
<ImJJames> ah ok
<ImJJames> ty
<_Techie_> providing you meet the specs for both version the above applies
<ImJJames> 850mhz
<ImJJames> 256mb
<_Techie_> however if you meet the requirements for xubuntu but not ubuntu your browsing may be hindered in ubuntu
<ImJJames> xubuntu faster than windows 2000?
<ImJJames> lol
<_Techie_> depends on how you use it
<ImJJames> web...
<ImJJames> dats it
<ImJJames> strictly web
<ImJJames> and porn video's
<ImJJames> LOL
<_Techie_> atleast your not ashamed to say that
<_Techie_> brb
<Tesssa> i have both xubuntu and win7 home premium on my puter must admit i prefer xubuntu
<Tesssa> just thought i would mention that
<Tesssa> for what it's worth
<_Techie_> it all depends on the user and what they do with their machine
<Tesssa> yep
<_Techie_> i play a fair amount of games so im anchored to windows
<_Techie_> however i have substantial linux knowledge
<Tesssa> well time to go duty calls bye for now
<ImJJames> yeah
<ImJJames> no games will be played on this laptop
<ImJJames> just strictly web
<SAngeli> I run xubuntu what software can you advice me to download to convert divx to avi?
<_Techie_> divx uses the avi container
<_Techie_> goodnight everyone
<Benkinooby> hi got a small request... i want to find out about remote desktop, so i shared my desktop with krfb
<Benkinooby> just want to find out if everything is configured correctly
<Benkinooby> is some1 willing to try to connect to my pc?
<_Pete_> that can happen
<cheeko> is ther any linux alternatives for teracopy which increases the speed of copy in windows
<_Pete_> no
<cheeko> cant we increase the speed of copying in linux
<cheeko> coz what tera copy does is instead of copying just one block it copies 5-6 blocks it boosts up the speed
<_Pete_> yes you can
<_Pete_> buy faster discs / more memory
<cheeko> so how do i do it
<_Pete_> actually first is enough
<_Pete_> beoynd that there's nothing you can do
<cheeko> listen what im talking abt is pendrives
<_Pete_> according to my experience
<cheeko> i get speed of 7mbps in windows
<_Pete_> copying is done as much it is possible
<_Pete_> as fast
<cheeko> while in linux i only get 1 mbps while transfers
<cheeko> but that aint the limit right
<_Pete_> that might be some usb-kernel issue then?
<cheeko> in linux ??
<Sysi> or windows measures wrong?
<_Pete_> yes
<cheeko> or with the hardware
<_Pete_> I remember there was some issues like that
<_Pete_> with certain kernel versions
<cheeko> nope the file is been verified for its intergrity
<cheeko> and the measuring is perfect
<_Pete_> what perfect measuremnt tool uses mbps as unit?
<cheeko>  i actully copied the same file from both os this was the difference between them
<cheeko> Mbps
<Sysi> did you measure the time?
<cheeko> yup
<_Pete_> bps = bits per second?
<cheeko> windows took 10 mins while kubuntu took 25 mins
<cheeko> yes bits per second
<Sysi> this isn't kubuntu channel, did you got ban to there or why you're here?
<cheeko> nope this was the typo error my bad
<_Pete_> 8 Mbits / s is slow indeed
<_Pete_> = 1MB/s about
<cheeko> so any solution guys
<cheeko> can i contact anywhere
<_Pete_> what did google say when you contacted it?
<cheeko> it just gaveme spams to win applications
<_Pete_> cheeko: what kernel version are you using?
<cheeko> 9.04
<_Pete_> kernel
<_Pete_> uname -a
<_Pete_> will tell that
<cheeko> 2.6.27
<_Pete_> average bandwidth: 4.45 MiB/s
<_Pete_> total: 697.51 MiB (731389952 bytes)
<_Pete_> hmm
<_Pete_> that's slow also
<_Pete_> try google: 2.6.27 kernel usb speed problems
<_Pete_> or sumething like that
<cheeko> thanks guys
<syrius> I have problem with webcam xubuntu 9.10 ekiga 3.2.6 http://pastebin.ca/raw/1719295
<ablomen> syrius, try changing the "Default input" section under gstreamer-properties or try installing v4l-conf and running that
<syrius> where is gstreamer properties ablomen ?
<ablomen> type gstreamer-properties in your terminal, but hang on a sec, im googling a bit
<ablomen> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-670510.html << did you try this?
<ablomen> and this.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/33965
<Balsaq> dadgum computer can't seem to keep the correct time anymore....
<Balsaq> or date...
<likemindead> I've never had a time/date problem in Linux. :-\
<knome> Balsaq, have you tried using ntp?
<Balsaq> well i am on my xp computer now, my linux computers never have time issues
<knome> right. then it's possibly the bios battery ran out of power
<Balsaq> hmmmm....prolly my 6 years old battery
<knome> probably
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: Are you here? Still problems with display res
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, oh?
<retour_eu> do you know a simple way to dump all this latest gizmos and revert my graphic system under 9.10 back to Xorg set up manually and not being able to be modified by HAL and other junk?
<retour_eu> our yesterdays trick is not working most of the time anyway.
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, just remove the modification made to the startup script and create a xorg.conf
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: hmm that is what I tried before entering this room yesterday and as you remember even with your xorg.conf settings were ignored. The gdm trick works most of the time but is still modified pretty often. I.e. when monitor is powered off and I turn on PC system starts in 800x600 on a user2 created after the mod. User 1 that was setup at the system install is still unaccessible.
<cody-somerville> Are you ever able to login to user1?
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: yes if I only delete mods and let the system force itself back to default 1280@60Hz. No problem - system boots directly into User1 which is setup into autologin. If ther is any mod to resolution to this user it works only 1-st time (right after switching from 1280 to 1024) and after 1-st reboot system tries to autolog, X crashes and dumpes User1 into login screen. During failing login screen flickers showing how systems starts
<retour_eu> from login screen forced to 1024 than switches to 1280 than flicker some distortions and back to login screen
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, I'm unfortunately busy in the middle of the work day. If you're still having problems later, I'll be more than happy to help you then. Sorry :(
<retour_eu> how many hours from now?
<cody-somerville> Its only 1:30pm here unfortunately.
<retour_eu> For me it's still not too late - should I downgrade back to my old trusty 8.04?
<retour_eu> not too late as 9.10 is not a production machine
<cody-somerville> retour_eu, I can't make that decision for you. I think 9.04 has a lot of good improvements myself.
<mclur3> hm. I have a ixus 70 digital camera. however not able to get it to work in xubuntu. not plug'n'play? anyone know how to fix this? missing drivers?
<mclur3> have to remove the SD media card and mount it separately
<retour_eu> mclur3: there is a software to detect cameras, download photos etc but I forgot name for it
<mclur3> hm..
<retour_eu> search synaptic for camera or photo camera etc
<cody-somerville> I don't recommend installing random packages to try and get it to work.
<cody-somerville> mclur3, Have you used your camera on Windows? Does it show up as mass media or require some special software?
<mclur3> don't even use windows. have a external device for mounting sd cards. that thing works
<mclur3> trying to find a solution for it on forums etc
<retour_eu> listen to cody-somerville but this is what I was using for a long time. If you find driver there to your cam and everything else fails maybe give it a try http://www.digikam.org/
<cody-somerville> mclur3, Can you plug in your camera and then pastebin the output of: dmesg | tail -n30
<mclur3> *back*
<mclur3> I'll give it a try
<mclur3> thanks for the help btw
<mclur3> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.com/d4185c3a7
<mclur3> guess it's the last one. doesn't say much
<mclur3> retour_eu: ok. thanks
<mclur3> digikam comes with (regular) ubuntu? think I've seen it before when I had ubuntu. but it wasn't working very well
<retour_eu> mclur3: be sure your cam is plugged directly to the PC USB hub. Not through the keyboard or USB on the monitor - sometimes makes a difference
<mclur3> it's plugged directly into the PC itself. nothing in between
<boscop> how can I show the recursive size of folders in the "size" column in thunar?
<boscop> maybe with cached values for optimization?
<cody-somerville> mclur3, Can you pstebin the output of lsusb?
<cody-somerville> boscop, I don't think thats a feature Thunar has
<mclur3> cody-somerville: just 'lsusb'?
<cody-somerville> mclur3, aye
<boscop> cody-somerville: is it possible with a plugin?
<cody-somerville> boscop, Maybe but there is none that exist.
<cody-somerville> boscop, There is a tool for this though
<mclur3> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.com/d711818a8
<boscop> cody-somerville: what tool?
<cody-somerville> boscop, trying to remember the name :)
<mclur3> thunar shows the recursive size only if you select 'properties'
<mclur3> on a folder itself
<boscop> cody-somerville: you mean on cmd line?
<cody-somerville> boscop, oh, you can just use du -hcs on a directory on the command line
<cody-somerville> boscop, gdmap is a graphical tool to help visualize disk usage
<cody-somerville> boscop, try that
<cody-somerville> There is another better one but I can't remember the name right now
<cody-somerville> boscop, aye, mclur3's suggestion might work for you
<cody-somerville> mclur3, is your camera still plugged in?
<mclur3> cody-somerville: nope. have to get the pizza I ordered now. back later. thanks!
<darkdigitaldream> hello, I just set up a new system and I cant get the monitor to the resolution I want. There is no xorg.conf to be found, and a dpkg-reconfigure does nothing. Has anyone experienced this?
<djura-san> did you installed drivers for your graphic card?
<djura-san> *driver
<vinnl> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<darkdigitaldream> djura-san: its an integrated intel card. I have not put in a driver myself, but in the past ubuntu has been good with supporting these 'out of the box' so to speak.
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> so you need to add your desired resolution in xrog config
<djura-san> or try xfce4-display-manager
<djura-san> or try xfce4-display-settings (sorry)
<darkdigitaldream> display manager has it locked at 800x600. xorg.conf does not exist, and my attempts at placing one in /etc/X11 were pretty disasterous
<djura-san> nows that?
<darkdigitaldream> needed a rescue disk to boot and remove the file. It wouldnt even start on its own.
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> use slax or something smaller
<djura-san> for rescue
<vinnl> darkdigitaldream, have you checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution?
<darkdigitaldream> vinnl: looking at it now
<vinnl> :)
<darkdigitaldream> djura-san: well I got it running again, but only by taking out the xorg.conf file, which brings me back to square one.
<djura-san> okay then
<djura-san> so did you tried xrandr?
<_Techie_> darkdigitaldream, we were working on a very similar problem last night, can you please pastebint he output of xrandr
<_Techie_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<darkdigitaldream> _Techie_, http://pastebin.com/m218e270b
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> youll need to create a new resolution
<_Techie_> unfortunately i cant guide you through that as im not in linux and im focusing on xbox modding stuff
<_Techie_> what was the desired resolution?
<darkdigitaldream> vinnl, the 'add undetected resolution' in that link you gave me is giving me issues. I dont know enough about xrandr at the moment to know whats wrong, but it is a good lead
<darkdigitaldream> 1024 at least.
<darkdigitaldream> I just want to get off the 800x600
<_Techie_> the command that your gonne and up with in the end will be xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768
<vinnl> darkdigitaldream, what issues?
<darkdigitaldream> 'cannot find mode 1024x768'... hmm
<_Techie_> darkdigitaldream, thats because we havent created the mode yet
<vinnl> See the command after "If the mode doesn't yet exist, you'll need to create it first by specifying a modeline: "
<darkdigitaldream> yeah, I see it. I'm gonna check out the xrandr man page to wrap my head around the command needed. The guide doesnt work as copy-paste verbatim
<darkdigitaldream> http://pastebin.com/m1d4d5a66 Okay. A little closer
<djura-san> does xubuntu alternate disk still inclueds openoffice?
<djura-san> anyone?
<Sysi> no
<Sysi> but abiword and gnumeric
<djura-san> not anymore?
<vinnl> djura-san, I believe it still did, wait, there might still have been recent bugreports about that
<vinnl> It might just have been removed before the final release of 9.10
<djura-san> where to check out vinnl ? i like text install so i would like to try it (and with opeoffice as before)
<vinnl> I'm afraid it still is... See bug 437368
<vinnl> djura-san, it doesn't matter which CD you use I believe
<vinnl> Hey ubottu, I said bug #437368 dammit
<djura-san> :)
<vinnl> LP 437368 then?
<vinnl> *sigh* OK here's the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/437368
<vinnl> I'll never get ubottu :(
<darkdigitaldream> vinnl, djura-san, _Techie_ : Thanks for the help. Between the xrandr man page, your words, and the wiki link you gave me, it worked. Perfect!
<vinnl> Great :)
<djura-san> yay
<djura-san> another happy ending
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> vinnl, i cant se here info about removing!?
<darkdigitaldream> http://pastebin.com/m1f107079 Heres what I did specifically, if the information is useful to anyone
<vinnl> djura-san, oh, you can just uninstall it after installation, that's no problem :)
<djura-san> no its not a problem but what ybuto netless systems?
<djura-san> *but what about
<vinnl> Netless?
<djura-san> without net
<djura-san> any net
<vinnl> You mean without internet? You can still uninstall it there
<djura-san> so
<djura-san> why is update manager (and apt) showing firefox package as security update even when i errase firefox? its forsing me to install firefox
<djura-san> im not against xul but firefox (as binary for firefox browser) is something that i download from mozilla site manually
<djura-san> anyone?
<Sysi> do it actually install firefox, have you tried?
<djura-san> havetn tried yet
<djura-san> *have not
<Sysi> for example i get updates to openoffice
<djura-san> are you saying that its dummy package?
<Sysi> idk
<djura-san> idk?
<Sysi> i currently have centos, this is awesome :)
<Sysi> i don't know
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> i googled it
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> yeah 7y of support. sounds nice
<Sysi> everything working sounds nice
<Sysi> and i like yum
<djura-san> "everything working sounds nice" thats why im using xubuntu :>
<Sysi> if everything just would worke :/
<Sysi> it did in 9.04
<djura-san> anyway can i just use xubuntu without firefox?
<Sysi> of course
<djura-san> (works at my place)
<djura-san> so how to avoit updates for it?
<djura-san> *avoid
<djura-san> (other then to manually deselect them)
<djura-san> anyone?
<Sysi> why do those updates bother you?
<djura-san> yes
<djura-san> there are stupid since i dont use firefox
<djura-san> (not the one from ubuntu anyway)
<djura-san> so why do i have to donwload 7mb of something that i dont want?
<djura-san> sound a little nonsece to me
<djura-san> *nonsense
<djura-san> also pining program is not a solution either
#xubuntu 2009-12-19
<hal9000> kinda slow today i see
<oorah> i noticed the sensible-browser is faster than firefox and epiphany. where do i find the icon?
<djura-san> oorah, sensible-browser is script for starting default browser on pc
<djura-san> ;)
<oorah> djura-san, i thought its a browser. its not?
<djura-san> nope
<djura-san> its a script
<djura-san> just a sec
<djura-san> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552481
<djura-san> info about it
<djura-san> ;)
<berrybarry> will xfce would on a 486 laptop?
<^Phantom^> Hi :D
<^Phantom^> Does xubuntu use grub too?  I want do dual-boot it with Windows on this machine.
<^Phantom^> I just got done defragmenting the disk.
<^Phantom^> is 10~12 GB plenty for xubuntu to run well on?
<^Phantom^> Can I please get some guidance through the installation process once I am ready to install?
<cody-somerville> ^Phantom^, sure
<cody-somerville> ^Phantom^, and yes, Xubuntu uses grub
<^Phantom^> cody-somerville: sweet
<^Phantom^> Once the image is done downloading I'll burn it and be back under the live cd
<^Phantom^> :D
<^Phantom^> cody-somerville: thank you
<oorah> the default karmic theme rocks
<oorah> but whats up with the wallpaper? i think its kinda dull
<oorah> anyone here?
<thevishy> why aint the theme changing without requiring to logout in Xubuntu ( on top of ubuntu)
<thevishy> i installed xubuntu desktop
<thevishy> any ideas
<thevishy> guys
<thevishy> hello
<thevishy> plz
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> the last sentence :P
<thevishy> hey guys ,  sad :)
<thevishy> anyways its sleepy out here , so thought i'd flare up some discussion hehe
<thevishy> is that same for you sysi , or does ur changes reflect immediately in the theme ? I use GTK theme changed
<Sysi> this is helpchannel, for common chatting is -offtopic :)
<thevishy> changer
<thevishy> ohh :P
<Sysi> thevishy: yes, it changes immediately/very soon
<thevishy> okay
<thevishy> which theme would you recommend on Xubuntu
<_Techie_> the defualt one
<thevishy> okies
<_Techie_> [AMSG] goodnight everyone
<Benkinooby> hi, in kopete, how can i turn on my webcam? i read, that there sould be icons in the conversation window (source: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+question/7589 ) but i don't have. my web cam is working, i can use it with skype all right, and also in kopete i can see a nice picture of my slef, when i go settings -> wecam. any ideas?
<knome> Benkinooby, probably asking #kubuntu or #kde would bring better results, as kopete is a kde application
<knome> Benkinooby, or even #kopete
<Benkinooby> knome: is asked there too, but no response... i noticed, that maynproblemes are very similar for all the *buntus... but yes, you are right.. i will go to your suggestet channels thank you
<knome> np. good luck
<retour_eu> cody-somerville: may I waste some of your weekend with my X11 problem?
 * likemindead would just like to point out how flipping awesome Xubuntu is.
<nwadawg> that it is
<djura-san> true
<djura-san> !
<likemindead> Anyone else using the Google Chrome browser (not the Chromium one)? I'm loving it.
<djura-san> there are bugs right now
<nwadawg> no,I'm using ff3.7
<djura-san> it crashes all the time at my pc
<nwadawg> only problem I've so far with xubuntu is xfce-mixer throwing errors in .xsession-errors, swapped it out for alsamixergui , everything working great now
<likemindead> Bummer, djura-san. I'm using Chrome on three different machines (two Xubuntu, one CrunchBang) with no problems at all.
<retour_eu> well I have more problems with xubuntu and one of them probably caused by gdm
<nwadawg> likemindead: you got link for chrome?
<likemindead> http://www.google.com/chrome
<floating> any tips, I got my canon powershot 550 inserted via usb, lsusb recognizes it, but sudo fdisk -l doesn't. I cannot operate the camera screen itself, it shows the first picture and is frozen there
<vik> I have a PC with 2.4 processor and 256Ram and 40GB hd. will xubuntu run on that?
<knome> vik, yes, but it might be a bit slow
<vik> knome, thanks. What is "a bit slow", do you mean certain apps, or the whole system?
<knome> the whole system
<vik> What distro could you suggest for that machine?
<retour_eu> put more RAM and NP with slow
<retour_eu> is it maybe a Dell?
<retour_eu> GX280?
<knome> vik, will, 256 is quite a little RAM in the first place.
<knome> *well
<retour_eu> I'm running successfully Xubuntu 8.04 on PIII-550MHz 512MB RAM 2x30GB HDD Nvidia 440MX. You can't game on it and forget about Youtube in HD but except that excellent machine for daily use incl photoediting etc
<vik> thanks for your answers
<oorah> i just removed firefox because I use epiphany as default browser and now links in Thunderbird won't open the browser. is this normal?
<charlie-tca> You have to set epiphany as the default browser in Thunderbird
<oorah> thats what i was just thinking after i said that lol sorry.
<charlie-tca> Also, go to Applications -> Settings -> Preferred Applications and set it to epiphany.
<oorah> charlie-tca, i already have it set as default browser, how do i set it for Thunderbird?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I use claws-mail
<charlie-tca> I gave up Thunderbird about three years ago
<oorah> really? how come?
<charlie-tca> too cumbersome
<oorah> either way its better than opening the browser and logging in every time lol
<charlie-tca> and too heavy for the system I used
<oorah> cumbersome really?
<oorah> i have a netbook and its just fine
<charlie-tca> claws mail is not browser, it is fast and light
<oorah> i know
<charlie-tca> stand-alone
<oorah> i meant either one is better than logging in everytime
<charlie-tca> True
<charlie-tca> It's just the 400mhz cpu and 256mb ram needed something light
<oorah> the current theme is the best ever for xubuntu. i wonder who chose the wallpaper though?
<oorah> ouch lol
<oorah> i see
<charlie-tca> I wasn't involved much for 9.10
<knome> oorah, hmm? what's wrong with the wallpaper?
<oorah> the default one, its kinda plain
<knome> isn't xubuntu kinda plain?
<charlie-tca> plain? not anymore so than 9.04 was?
<knome> yeah, the wallpaper for 9.04 was even more plain
<oorah> i'm using the one called xubuntu-jmak-ws-png
<_Techie_> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<knome> what's more plain in the 9.10 default than jmak-ws?
<_Techie_> !mencoder
<knome> _Techie_, you can search ubottu in PM
<charlie-tca> I thought 910 was a real nice background
<oorah> charlie-tca, which wallpaper you use?
<charlie-tca> default
<_Techie_> sorry knome didnt know it responded in PM
<knome> _Techie_, np :)
<charlie-tca> unless it gets too dark, then I go plain blue
<oorah> does xfce have a default web browser?
<charlie-tca> firefox
<charlie-tca> oh, yes, ...
<knome> charlie-tca, has it gone too dark? is this about specific occasions or specific monitors?
<oorah> is there a way to change default browser for links in thunderbird?
<charlie-tca> monitor
<knome> charlie-tca, suppose some crt's?
<charlie-tca> I got a cheap lcd here that does it sometimes
<knome> oh. which brand/model?
<charlie-tca> Help, what is the browser for xfce?
<charlie-tca> envision
<knome> midori is the "xfce" browser
<charlie-tca> That's it
<knome> charlie-tca, do you have the specific model number?
<oorah> maybe i'll give midori a try. is it faster than epiphany or firefox?
<knome> (suppose you do...)
<knome> oorah, yes, but it's not stable
<knome> oorah, gmail killed midori the last time i tested it
<charlie-tca> knome, Envision G19LWk
<knome> charlie-tca, thanks! i'll check the specs out
<oorah> knome, oh ok thanks
<charlie-tca> They told me it was stable, but I killed it too
<oorah> knome, does it have flash and java plugins?
<knome> charlie-tca, doesn't it do?
<charlie-tca> It works, it just doesn't have brightness controll on dvi
<charlie-tca> oorah, I don't think it does
<knome> charlie-tca, i was referring to midori/java+flash
<charlie-tca> oh
<knome> charlie-tca, what bout vga?
<oorah> oh ok thanks
<knome> i wonder if it's about the contrast ratio or brightness
<charlie-tca> Yes, but they don't do much. It is actually brighter than the 22 inch I am using, yet the screen looks darker on it
<knome> right
<knome> i guess it's the contrast
<charlie-tca> If I try to adjust the contrast, it washes out
<knome> no, i mean the display specification
<knome> the contrast ratio you can't change
<knome> without changing HW
<knome> :)
<knome> it's only 800:1 in the envision monitor
<charlie-tca> that sounds right
<knome> while my dell's are 3000:1
<charlie-tca> oh
<knome> (to compare to *SOMETHING*)
<charlie-tca> no wonder things look wrong to me
<knome> well, no wonder people always whine they can't see a thing ;)
<charlie-tca> hehe
<charlie-tca> it matters?
<knome> "is that a different color" / "is there something else than a solid background"
<knome> yeah, i suppose it does matter, a lot
<charlie-tca> I paid a lot of money, too
<charlie-tca> :-)
<knome> oh?
<knome> hmm
<knome> what's "a lot" ?
<charlie-tca> I think I paid the same for both monitors here.
<knome> it might also be about brightness, envision is 300cd/m2, dell is 400cd/m2
<charlie-tca> 200 american dollars
<knome> oh
<knome> well...
<knome> uhm
<knome> how do i say this
<charlie-tca> Acer 22 inch
<knome> i paid 550 euros
<charlie-tca> I know
<knome> per monitor
<knome> :)
<knome> yeah
<charlie-tca> Did I say I have a cheap lcd here
<knome> hehe
<knome> so that one comment was sarcasm? :P
<knome> i wonder what my laptop display specs say...
<charlie-tca> I pay more the motherboard than for the lcd
<charlie-tca> and then I have to buy a cpu, too
<knome> oh really:P
<charlie-tca> I was looking at a 100 dollar power supply, and I don't even think it has the cables included, but the lcd screen seems expensive to me :-)
<oorah> midori has flahs and java by default
<charlie-tca> I guess it is priorities, huh
<knome> charlie-tca, a replacement PSU for my dead one would cost me 140 euros.
<knome> :/
<knome> it is priorities, totally.
<charlie-tca> :-(
<knome> one could guess monitors mean quite a lot for me :)
<charlie-tca> yeah
<knome> charlie-tca, well, i decided to order completely new parts for 600+ euros
<knome> charlie-tca, ...and probably will someday buy the PSU as well
<charlie-tca> for the power supply?
<knome> no, a new barebone, psu, memory, cpu, motherboard
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> That sounds better
<knome> yeah.
<charlie-tca> I did that two years ago
<knome> well, i did that too many years ago, so it was kind of time to do that
<charlie-tca> I may have to do that again soon
<knome> but it was still a bit unexpected
<charlie-tca> I lost two ata hard drives fighting with that server this week
<charlie-tca> they are getting harder to find now
<knome> :(
<charlie-tca> everything is sata
<knome> yeah.
<knome> better to buy a completely new pc :P
<charlie-tca> I got 4 systems using pata
<charlie-tca> blew two up
<knome> wow
<charlie-tca> Well, the one I threw across the room I guess was my fault
<_Techie_> charlie-tca, there are SATA to PATA converters
<charlie-tca> I guess I should get some
<_Techie_> ive got one sitting next to me, dont ahve any current use for it as i dont have any extra hard drives of moderate size
<_Techie_> the biggest spare drive i have is 40gig
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that was a 200gb I threw
<charlie-tca> oh, well
<charlie-tca> this 20 here just ain't big enough
<retour> There is a serious error in Xubuntu (casues all errors I reported before). Installation of Ubuntu is free of it
<oorah> midori got 100/100 on acid3 test. i like this browser so far
<oorah> what happened to the chat? lol
<charlie-tca> huh? I think I went away and came back
<oorah> i noticed with xfce i can open lots of apps at the same time smoothly, not the same with gnome. i wonder why xfce isn't the flagship DE yet
<charlie-tca> It won't be, either. Xfce was not far enough advanced when Mr. Shuttleworth started Ubuntu. That is why he started with Gnome and KDE desktop environments.
<charlie-tca> they were the two environments that were stable enough for the general public to use at the time.
<knome> in the following years, kde and gnome are going somewhere else than the traditional dekstop
<oorah> its not advanced enough huh?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu started in 2006, and was the first distrobution to use Xfce as a desktop
<knome> distribution ;d
<charlie-tca> Xfce has come a very long way in a short time
<charlie-tca> knome, you know I don't think I have ever gotten that word spelled right yet
<knome> charlie-tca, hehe, np ;)
<oorah> are gnome and kde really much more advanced? speed should be weighted in also. LXDE is another good one
<oorah> oh and i pronounce gnome the improber way, nome lol
<Penguino> Hehe
<oorah> improper*
<Penguino> g-nome
<Penguino> But it's ok
<Penguino> Uhhh
<oorah> i know, i just rather say nome
<Penguino> I've had some little problems with XFCE but they're minimal
<knome> oorah, how would you pronounce knome then :P
<charlie-tca> oorah, read that again. When Ubuntu started in 2004, Gnome and KDE were advanced very far ahead of the startup Xfce
<oorah> kuh-nome i guess
<Penguino> For example, Num Lock doesn't boot
<charlie-tca> Xfce did not find itself in a major distribution until 2006, when Xubuntu came into being
<Penguino> Yup
<retour> Xubuntu 9.10 has some problems - Install Ubuntu and than XFCE if you want to use it
<Penguino> I think KDE is a little bit more advanced
<Penguino> But it's too bloaty
<Penguino> I mean
<knome> oorah, kuh? :D
<retour> KDE is resources hog
<Penguino> XFCE is totally funcional
<Penguino> retour: yup
<charlie-tca> retour: I haven't had any problems with Xubuntu 9.10
<Penguino> XFCE works fine and looks nice
<oorah> guh-nome, kuh-nome, same with gnome with the g i'm guessing. how do you say it knome ?
<Penguino> I still keep the default theme
<Penguino> Albatross, it's pretty neat :)
<nwadawg> Xfce runs great for me
<Penguino> Yup
<oorah> great theme, but had to differ on the wallpaper
<Penguino> Sure
<charlie-tca> Penguino: You can install numlockx and it will solve the numlock issue
<Penguino> Wallpaper just... uh... I don't like it
<Penguino> charlie-tca: Man, you're great, many thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<retour> I wasted 3 days and nobody could come up with a solution. But it's gone now install Ubuntu 9.10 + all updates and after that whatever you want XFCE, fluxbox etc and log into it
<oorah> i have jmak wallpaper up on mine
<charlie-tca> I'm glad you got it working them, retour
<charlie-tca> It's nice that there is something for everyone
<oorah> jmak is amazing :D
<knome> oorah, that's really hard to explain. k like the k in "kill"/"kudos", "no" like the no in "anonymous" and "me" like the me in "methane"
<Penguino> XFCE is perfect. It's the perfect lightweight DE.
<charlie-tca> All of the are folks are amazing
<Penguino> LXDE is NOT a DE imo
<Penguino> Just a pimped openbox with preinstalled apps
<Penguino> I haven't even noticed a power manager on LXDE
<oorah> Penguino, whats wrong with lxde?
<oorah> i removed power manager a long time ago
<Penguino> I don't like it
<Penguino> It's TOO lightweight
<charlie-tca> LXDE is still in development stages on a lot of it
<Penguino> Yeah, that's true
<charlie-tca> give it time to mature and it will be good
<Penguino> But it's just a windows manager
<Penguino> charlie-tca: I hope so
<Penguino> I want a real DE, not just a window manager
<retour> ok why acroread is not in repos?
<Penguino> When LXDE turns into a real DE, it's going to be great
<charlie-tca> Because of its license, retour
<charlie-tca> You have to get it from acrobat
<charlie-tca> Adobe won't gpl it
<Penguino> Heh
<retour> OK although strange as it was there for so long
<Penguino> evince is good enough for me
<oorah> i removed power manager soon after installing karmic and discovered the brightness flickering problem
<charlie-tca> It was never in the repositories, it might be in medibuntu, though
<retour> yeah but Evincehad some issues with fillable forms - is it fixed now?
<retour> especially with more strict govt documents
<charlie-tca> I don't know about that
<retour> Yeah but I just installed medibuntu and I'm sure it works since finished installation of DVD and w32 codecs
<oorah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks check out these crazy bugs, scroll down to msi wind u100 i implemented my own workarounds
<charlie-tca> hey, nothing is perfect. It is just that open source lets you see the imperfections, while closed source refuses to let you see them
<oorah> i know but i use workarounds to get around these problems, so everything is spiffy now
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> well, gotta go now. Have fun
<oorah> later
<oorah> knome, you're one of the developers right?
<knome> oorah, yes.
<oorah> knome, have you made any wallpapers?
<knome> oorah, yes, i've made the artwork for jaunty and karmic
<oorah> knome, did you make jmak? i think more like that would be awesome :D
<knome> oorah, no, jmak means joszef mak, who was the previous artwork guy
<oorah> knome, which ones did you make?
<knome> oorah, i'm always open for feedback, but so far people have liked the new artwork more than the previous
<knome> oorah, xubuntu-jaunty and xubuntu-karmic
<oorah> there are lots to choose from pre installed thats great
<oorah> i'm gonna test out the current alpha and see if i discover any bugs to report for yall
<oorah> thats about the only way i can help
<oorah> what ideas do ya got for Lucid?
<oorah> hope ya don't mind talkin about development stuff
<oorah> where did everyone go?
<oorah> knome, you there?
<knome> oorah, yup. i'm here
<knome> oorah, development stuff rather in #xubuntu-devel
<knome> but for lucid, we're just going to make the release as stable as possible, as lucid is LTS
<oorah> oh thats great. i've always thought stability as more important than new features, especially because there is so much different types of hardware
<oorah> knome, i didn't intend to sound critical, just stating preferences/suggestions
<oorah> btw the new theme blows gnome and kde default out of the water :)
<knome> heh, np. people have different tastes and that's a good thing :)
<Rigormortis> Hello, I am having trouble installing Xubuntu 9.10 (alternate) from a usb-flash drive. Basically, I get to the "Select and install software" step and setup fails.  The log file mentions that firefox-gnome-support and xserver-xorg-video-all have unmet dependencies (firefox-3.5-gnome-support and xserver-xorg-video-ati, respectively). Does anyone have any suggestions?
<oorah> Rigormortis, have you tried default install?
<Rigormortis> You mean from the LiveCD?
<Rigormortis> If so, yes. The installer wouldn't launch. I would get a message that ubiquity crashed. I checked the log there and noticed there were a few warnings that the system was out of memory.
#xubuntu 2009-12-20
<oorah> Rigormortis, you can make a live usb also
<Rigormortis> oorah: yeah, I was using a live usb at first. But the install application crashed whenever I tried to launch it. I check the logs and there were warnings about the system being out of memory.
<psycho_oreos> how much is your memory currently?
<Rigormortis> the system has a 256MB card installed, but due to the video chip it is slightly less than that (comes in at around 240 something)
<oorah> oh an video card is integrated, that sucks
<psycho_oreos> 256? that is pretty puny
<psycho_oreos> more like video chip than video card
<oorah> my parent's computer has 128 ram running xp
<oorah> oh ok
<psycho_oreos> xp != linux
<oorah> huh?
<vinnl> That means XP is not the same as Linux distributions :P
<psycho_oreos> just because xp can run on 128MB don't expect linux (particularly xubuntu) to do the same
<likemindead> Yikes!
<likemindead> Max that RAM out!
<oorah> mine has 1 gig
<oorah> msi wind u100
<oorah> intel atom
<Rigormortis> well, that's the thing. I work at a high school and we've got about 30 of these laptops that we are going to be giving away. We plan on installing Xubuntu on them beforehand so the system is not completely useless to someone who doesn't know how to install an operating system.
<Rigormortis> Xubuntu's system requirements say that it needs only 128MB of ram.
<oorah> with 1 gig ram here and atom processor Xubuntu runs really well on it
<oorah> i can open every app i have and it still runs fine
 * psycho_oreos thinks that is probably slowly getting outdated.. 128MB of ram.. and that probably doesn't include running many heavy apps
<likemindead> Xubuntu will run smoothly with 512MB+ in my experience.
<vinnl> Rigormortis, where does it say that?
<likemindead> I always just max out the RAM on my machines because it's the cheapest way to get the most out of a machine.
<vinnl> Oh wait
<vinnl> 128 is really exceptional, it's explicitly noted that it's not recommended
<vinnl> So that means "it will run but it will be excruciatingly painful" :P
<Rigormortis> yeah. These systems have slightly under 256MB.
<psycho_oreos> likemindead, ditto, mine xubuntu setup is on 4gb ram
<likemindead> Nice!
<likemindead> 64-bit, I assume?
<psycho_oreos> likemindead, its capable of running 64bit but no I refuse to run 64bit
<nwadawg> likemindead:  ty for the link earlier
<Rigormortis> I don't expect it to be the best computer ever. But I figure that a basic Xubuntu install is more useful to someone with limited computer experience than "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER".
<oorah> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<vinnl> Rigormortis, true, though you might look at other systems that will run better at them (but won't really be as good)
<oorah> i saw a laptop for sale at electronic express for $119
<oorah> the screen was only 6 or 7 inches and had no hard drive lol it had xp
<nwadawg> i run into something Xubuntu on a old dell laptop, xubuntu would not install (low ram), I tired Madbox. it installed great
<oorah> it was a sylvania, looked cheaply made
<Rigormortis> well, Xubuntu should run fine. I meet the requirements. Its like I said earlier. My problem is that during the "Select and install software" step, the installation fails.   The log file mentions that firefox-gnome-support and xserver-xorg-video-all have unmet dependencies (firefox-3.5-gnome-support and xserver-xorg-video-ati, respectively).
<oorah> nwadawg, whats madbox?
<vinnl> Rigormortis, ah
<vinnl> Rigormortis, what version is that?
<oorah> Rigormortis, try the graphical installer
<Rigormortis> It is Xubuntu 9.10 alternate. I'm running from the alternate install CD.
<nwadawg> http://www.ad-comp.be/
<vinnl> Hmm
<Rigormortis> The graphical installer crashes, as I mentioned earlier the log files go on about being out of memory.
<vinnl> You could indeed try using the Desktop CD with just the installer
<vinnl> That should run with less memory
<oorah> how can a laptop have an os installed when it has no hard drive?
<Rigormortis> Also, this is being installed from a flash drive
<vinnl> Rigormortis, have you tried just selecting Install instead of "Start and install Xubuntu" (or whatever it's called?)
<oorah> imo flash drive ismost recommended. evern rw discs get too scratched up over time and with a flash drive scratches aren't an issue lol
<oorah> Rigormortis, try the regular cd
<Rigormortis> I have tried the regular CD. The installer crashes, syslog mentions being out of memory.
<oorah> oh i see
<oorah> Rigormortis, have you tried net install?
<Rigormortis> vinnl: Although, I haven't tried the method you said yet.
<vinnl> Rigormortis, try that, it's even mentioned on xubuntu.org/get#requirements :)
<Rigormortis> I'll give it a shot
<oorah> Mark Schuttleworth stepped down as Ubuntu CEO
<likemindead> THE SKY IS FALLING! THE SKY IS FALLING!
<oorah> Jane Silber is the CEO now
<oorah> Mark wants to focus on the development aspect
<Rigormortis> Using the plain install option from the LiveCD worked perfectly. The system is now up and running Xubuntu just fine! Thanks a bunch to all of you.
<oorah> yw
<oorah> :)
<oorah> howdy yall
<oorah> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oorah> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oorah> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<oorah> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<oorah> !bsd
<ndr01d> I;m having touble with editting menus
<oorah> ndr01d, whats the problem?
<ndr01d> i can't edit the app menu...
<ndr01d> i have d/l edit menu from add/remove progs - but to no avail...
<oorah> ndr01d, oh i never do that, i just add icons to the panel
<ndr01d> yes, but there are some apps I want, but not to show up on the menu...
<ndr01d> on ubuntu I would just right click of the app menu...
<oorah> ndr01d, http://tinyurl.com/yap4kyl lol
<oorah> well, i thought it was humorous. hope that helped
<ndr01d> thanks for the comic relief =)
<oorah> im looking for that info
<_Techie_> ndr01d, from memory xfce doesnt like altered menu's
<ndr01d> oh...
<ndr01d> ;(
<oorah> i'll look anyway
<oorah> maybe its part of a minimalist DE perhaps but still digging
<ndr01d> do I have to alter the menu.xml?
<_Techie_> from memory yes
<_Techie_> !raptors
<ubottu> Not as big as you thought they were. But just as dangerous. "... clever girl..."
<_Techie_> !pickup
<ubottu> Just a tip: talking about finding and/or picking up guys/chicks is rude to the people of whichever gender who are in this channel and dont feel like being 'found' or 'picked up'. This is not a speed dating channel.
<ndr01d> I don't really want to but I may have to
<_Techie_> !fakefact
<oorah> !xubuntu edit menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Techie_> !bunnies
<_Techie_> aww, they removed the entry
<ndr01d> what about adding to the panel (not a launch button - but a running app)?
<_Techie_> !point
<ubottu> Do you have any?
<oorah> from what i've read you have to edit menus manually
<oorah> which sounds complicated and dangerous lol
<_Techie_> now remember kids, always keep backups
<ndr01d> too right oorah
<oorah> ndr01d, "We have to go in manually, there's no time for lubricant"
<oorah> "THERE'S ALWAYS TIME FOR LUBRICANT!"
<oorah> mars attacks quote, sorry lol
<oorah> oops i meant evolution
<oorah> not mars attacks
<ndr01d> =]
<ndr01d> found a web page...http to follow
<ndr01d> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<ndr01d> this seems like the trick
<oorah> i thought my retro movie quote was funny lol
<oorah> lemme look also thanks
<oorah> looks messy lol
<ndr01d> its a bit old school -2006
<ndr01d> but I don't think too much has changed...
<oorah> oh ok
<ndr01d> has it?
<oorah> i think i'll be happy with my editable panels lol good enough for me
<oorah> i prefer speed of xfce over customizing gnome/kde any day
<ndr01d> same
<oorah> i recently tried kde for the first time in about 2 years, its gotten worse, and i'd honestly rather use windows desktop sad to say
<oorah> can you imagine typing what you're looking for in kpackagekit (synaptic) and nothing come up, like type flash, and see nothing at all?
<oorah> maybe i'm just spoiled by gnome and xfce
<ndr01d> would it be OK to say KDE = NESB developers = ugly/not user friendly
<ndr01d> NESB = Non English Speaking Background
<oorah> oh ok
<oorah> how come in kpackagekit ya can't type flash, and find flash? lol
<ndr01d> maybe KDE is OK in <not English>...
<oorah> i know this is xubuntu channel, just harping on why i love xfce and gnome DE
<oorah> guess what
<ndr01d> whaaat
<oorah> people may think i'm crazy, i installed epiphany and removed firefox :O
<ndr01d> Shiretoko = my choice
<ndr01d> Its just such a cool name
<_Techie_> aye aye aye, just call it firefox
<oorah> whats shiretoko? and call what firefox?
<_Techie_> shiretoko = firefox
<cannonfodder> okay...i give...how do I attach thunar to remote SMB and NFS shares on servers on the network?
<cannonfodder> its not CTRL-L, I've tried....
<oorah> which is probably better? epiphany or midori?
<oorah> they're both 100/100 on acid test
<oorah> ubottu you're on my friends list now :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oorah> you seem intelligent lol
<genii> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oorah> !BestBot
<oorah> !bestbot
<oorah> !panic
<genii> Hm. Peculiar fellow
<joeismyname> hi
<joeismyname> I have mutimedia keys problem
<joeismyname> I just installed xubuntu via just sudo apt-get install xfce4
<joeismyname> is there any other packages I need to get it to work?
<joeismyname> esekeyd - multimedia keyboard daemon for Linux
<joeismyname> hotkeys - A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X
<joeismyname> is it one of those packages
<joeismyname> ??
<syrius> coolz
<pegassus> hi, hola hello
<knome> !hi | pegassus
<ubottu> pegassus: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knome> ...right
<pegassus> algun usuario en español
<pegassus> ???
<knome> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pegassus> para xubuntu en español???
<knome> pegassus, i don't undestand spanish, but please ask #ubuntu-es in spanish
<knome> pegassus, you can also ask about xubuntu.
<pegassus> ho ok
<pegassus> i want to login in my xubuntu om kde destop, how??
<knome> just select xfce session on kdm.
<pegassus> xfce is my default desktop or theme but i want to enter on KDE
<_Pete_> pegassus: on login screen
<_Pete_> there's menu from you can choose desktop enviroment
<knome> pegassus, then select kde session on gdm.
<knome> pegassus, please do ask #ubuntu-es :P
<pegassus> ho ok thanks , I disabled
<knome> pegassus, it's probably easier if somebody can explain it in spanish
<pegassus> no prob, thanks
<pegassus> now I know
<pegassus> bye
<knome> o/
<bittin^> Hello anyone know how i do a list off my installed Debian packages with dpkg into a textfile?
<djura-san> there is one trick
<djura-san> wait a sec
<djura-san> hmmm. it seams that is errased that command
<djura-san> i was keeping it in txt file but its gone now
<djura-san> so it should be something like
<djura-san> dpkg -i > out_file
<djura-san> or somethig like that
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> there is one web page about that
<djura-san> get selections is the option
<djura-san> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<djura-san> :)
<bittin^> http://bittin.linuxuser.se/HilleLinuxpackages.txt got it to work :)
<Besogon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<javatexan> morning all...I have made a launcher on the desktop and I would like to add it to the panel....Click drag doesn't work, how do I do it?
<djura-san> right click on panel ->  add new items
<djura-san> choose launcher
<djura-san> or whatever you want
<javatexan> okay...that got, I was sure it was something easy...just had to figure out what it wanted....Thanks
<djura-san> well it is easy
<djura-san> what kind o launcher did you placed on desktop?
<djura-san> *of
<knome> hey, is there a way to download images from a canon camera without installing a GUI app?
<knome> the answer: gphoto2
<knome> hey j1mc :)
<j1mc> knome: howdy
<gabriel> howdy!
<gabriel> Anyone out there?
<mclur3> anyone here using 9.10 with xubuntu on an eee 901?
<knome> mclur3, i'm runnin jaunty, but feel free to ask
<mclur3> knome: the network card doesn't work, and graphics is choppy (after a clean install)
<mclur3> acpi doesn't work either
<mclur3> hm
<knome> mclur3, have you installed the array.org kernel?
<mclur3> knome: nope. any guide you can recommend?
<knome> mclur3, see http://array.org/ubuntu/
<knome> mclur3, you just have to enable the repositories and install the eeepc kernel package
<knome> mclur3, that should make everything (at least when talking about HW) wokring
<knome> *working
<mclur3> neither wired or wireless connection works
<mclur3> at the moment. using another computer
<knome> oh? that's weird.
<mclur3> yep
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/add-applications/C/offline.html
<mclur3> the array karmic kernel is not completed yet it seems
<oorah> what does albatross mean?
<knome> oorah, albatross is a bird and the default xubuntu theme
<oorah> knome, oh ok thanks
<oorah> knome, didn't the mouse use to be the theme? is the albatross bird significant in some way?
<likemindead> http://www.8bitchristmas.com/
<likemindead> Errr.... sorry. Wrong window. But go to it anyways!
<oorah> what is the name of the developers channel?
<knome> oorah, #xubuntu-devel
#xubuntu 2010-12-20
<charlie-tca> okay
<bonixavier> Lubuntu requires only 60. that's lightweight
<charlie-tca> Then perhaps you prefer lubuntu?
<charlie-tca> We are in a competition to be lighter than it is
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> sorry, worded that wrong
<bonixavier> I do, but I like XFCE better. I want to understand how I can make it less resource intensive
<charlie-tca> We are _NOT_ in a competition to be lighter than it is
<charlie-tca> compare it to Lubuntu, and remove all the things Lubuntu doesn't have?
<bonixavier> I disabled all the gnome services in start up, but I'd like to know how to disable services that start before X. how do I do that?
<charlie-tca> Did you install Xubuntu from cd?
<bonixavier> yes
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu requires those services, normally
<bonixavier> for example, I disabled gnome-keyring. will something break?
<charlie-tca> yes,
<charlie-tca> you will be asked for passwords more often when doing things
<charlie-tca> gnome-keyring stores ssl and gpg passwords
<bonixavier> I don't mind that.
<bonixavier> I always set sudo timestamp to 0
<bonixavier> but, after disabling all those gnome services and restarting my X session, I only got something like 20Mb extra ram
<charlie-tca> I don't think you will get Xubuntu as light as Lubuntu.
<charlie-tca> But you can experiment with things like you are.
<bonixavier> I installed Slackware before. I didn't like it so much because it's too complicated, but their XFCE only required 80Mb
<bonixavier> I don't care about LXDE much
<bonixavier> my primary pc is ubuntu. it has 2 gb ram
<bonixavier> but I have an old pc that i wanted to relive
<bonixavier> only 256mb ram
<bonixavier> how can slackware require 120mb less than xubuntu? If they had apt-get, I'd stay there. How can I trim xubuntu?
<bonixavier> gdm is something they don't have and I like gdm
<bonixavier> what else?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't run slackware and have not bothered with a file by file comparison
<bonixavier> I don't want to run it either
<bonixavier> but I don't like LXDE
<bonixavier> do you think Debian is lighter?
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't know that either
<bonixavier> ok. I understand that not many people still run such slow pcs nowadays.
<bonixavier> so people don't design stuff for them
<bonixavier> but would you know how one can disable cups, for example? I don't have a printer
<bonixavier> nevermind. I'll install lubuntu. thanks for your help
<share> im back
<share> gr8m8!
<share> still cant shutdown
<share> xubuntu
<share> lol
<share> i remember i could shutdown once
<share> but i had to kill a process
<share> cant remember whic
<share> h
<share> HELP
<nirazio> I never store any files on the Desktop, so "Create folder", "Open terminal here" menu items are useless for me to have on the Desktop, instead I'd like "Applications" menu to open when I right-click on the Desktop.From using ArchLinux I can remember that there was a special package to install to address this issue. Is there such a package (or another solution) available for Xubuntu?
<Sysi> desktop settings → icons, and change the first dropdown menu
<nirazio> Sysi: how to do that??
<Sysi> right click → desktop settings
 * ubUXUbu canoes into the tranquil binary lowlands of...Xubuntu!
<brot> hi ubUXUbu
<ubUXUbu> sup...
<MorphixNW> brot: hi
<MorphixNW> I am trying to make a secure key that is required to logon/decrypt, I have found pamusb however, this seems no longer in existent, does anyone know of an alternative?
<MorphixNW> scrap that I have found it on sourceforge, thank you anyway :)
<MorphixNW> I am looking for an application that will allow me to turn CD Audio into MP3, is there such an app in the repos?
<Sysi> several
<Myrtti> plenty
<Sysi> rip / just transform?
<MorphixNW> thank you guys
<MorphixNW> one more, is there a way that I can dump the results of "ls" to a txt file?
<knome> MorphixNW, ls >file.txt
<MorphixNW> Knome: your awesome ever always, that worked thank you
<knome> yw
<MorphixNW> knome: your up early or late? :P
<knome> well it's 1pm, so pretty normal. but yes, i've woken up today, not stayed up all night
<MorphixNW> 1pm? where are you?
<knome> finland
<MorphixNW> thought you was behind not infront :)
<knome> utc+2
<MorphixNW> :)
<Sysi> timezones ♥
<knome> TZ's are okay, but DST breaks my heart
<MorphixNW> where does this command not work? scp media-centre@192.168.0.210:/nas2/movies 2/list.txt /
<MorphixNW> where = why*
<knome> you have three parameters, should have two
<MorphixNW> really?
<knome> well, cp $from $to ?
<MorphixNW> i get "file not found"
<knome> (s)cp
<knome> 2/list.txt is not valid
<knome> well, probably not
<MorphixNW> how can I tell it there is a space in the filder?
<Sysi> movies\ 2/list and propably not to root
<knome> ^
<Sysi> knome: are we getting something fancy to natty? xfce 4.8 ♥
<Sysi> though i like bluebird very much
<knome> ochosi is working on a less-blue variant of bluebird + some improvements to it
<Sysi> new xfce has different options for panel background
<knome> mm-hmm, so maybe fiddling with that as well then
<Sysi> theme decides / solid color / image
<knome> mmh
<MorphixNW> can I connect to another ubuntu machines hard drive via my network and tranfers files easily?
<Sysi> sshfs i maybe the handiest, if you have intranet
<MorphixNW> can I not just mount the drive like I do with a network share on my windows 2k3 server?
<Sysi> you need to have share to mount it
<Sysi> havin ssh-server is easy and has many options
<MorphixNW> hmmm, I cant seem to see how I share a folder, I tried right click but no sharing options that I can see
<Sysi> sshfs works basically like regular mounting
<MorphixNW> hmmm ok sounds like thats what I need then :)
<Sysi> install openssh-server and sshfs to client
<Linker> Hello guys. I am trying to install Xubuntu using alternative installer via flash drive to my netbook. I just stuck at the point of mounting the point - it just doesn't accept anything I am trying to feed it with
<Linker> *of mounting the CD, of course
<MorphixNW> sysi: ok all installed
<Sysi> i think alternate disks aren't ment to be used from usb, therefure not sure if there's fix
<Linker> Why it just doesn't accept /cdrom if I've mounted the flash drive there or /dev/sdb1 (my flash) ?
<Linker> Shouldn't it?
<MorphixNW> sysi: your a genius, that has worked flawlessly with some fiddling to find the correct command :)
<MorphixNW> thank you
<Sysi> (ever tried to use network share in win7? Nightmare)
<MorphixNW> gladly I havent used 7 very much :P
<Sysi> it' better than xp but still horrible
<MorphixNW> I liked XP
<MorphixNW> not as much as I like Ubuntu tho
<MorphixNW> albeit a pain to get stuff working sometimes, it runs so much better and cheaper ;)
<MorphixNW> but with that said, the basics are very simple and just work
<MorphixNW> if I wasnt so much a fiddler and simply used the internet it would be extremely simple and easy
<MorphixNW> is there a way that I can use a USB stick as a security token that is required at logon? (maybe incorrect terminology)
<Linker> Having troubles with desktop xubuntu installation on netbook from flash drive. Bootable flash created under windows with usb-creator.exe found in the .iso image. Flash boots, says can not find linux, okay, I am passing there /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz, it loads and then says there's no init, but with the shell I see that it IS there. Any ideas?
<Linker> Xubuntu 10.10
<GeoZoo> hey @all
<GeoZoo> is someone out there, who some knowleg about wlan debugging? :)
<MorphixNW> can anyone tell me the apt-get name for sound juicer?
<GeoZoo> i'm not quite sure if this is helping but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295698
<knome> MorphixNW, what about sound-juicer? :P
<knome> MorphixNW, apt-cache search yourterms
<MorphixNW> knome: thank you
<BlackScorp> hi all
<BlackScorp> is here someone who can help me with xubuntu?
<nicofs> BlackScorp, i can try...
<BlackScorp> i just installed it on my Virtual Box
<BlackScorp> after installing some Guest Additions
<BlackScorp> i was able to resize the screen
<BlackScorp> then i saw some updates, i installed that updates and suddenly it dont work anymore
<nicofs> BlackScorp, so you can't change the resolution?
<BlackScorp> i can change resoloution
<BlackScorp> but
<BlackScorp> there is no one in the lsit with 1280x800
<BlackScorp> on Virtual Box i was able to press Host+L and ive got automatic resoulution
<BlackScorp> now its fixed
<BlackScorp> this update
<BlackScorp> it was linux-headers
<BlackScorp> i saw on wiki that i need to have linux-headers without version number and not generic on my virtual box
<BlackScorp> i neeed to have linux-headers-virtual
<nicofs> BlackScorp, i can't help much with virtual box, but as for resolution, try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BlackScorp> yeah but i cannot setup the resolution 1280x800 i dont have the option for it
<nicofs> BlackScorp, as I said, i don't know about virtual box - but normally, you can set resolution via console... you need to add a new mode...
<BlackScorp> i just tryed
<BlackScorp> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<nicofs> BlackScorp, is S-video correct?
<GeoZoo> good luck with your virtual box ;-)
<BlackScorp> :D
<BlackScorp> i dont know
<BlackScorp> iam new at linux
<BlackScorp> on your link it says
<BlackScorp> S-video
<BlackScorp> ah lol
<BlackScorp> next line, if mode not exists you need to create one
<nicofs> BlackScorp, s-video is just an example... you need to find out, how your output is called...
<BlackScorp> hm.. does xubuntu have a GUI for xorg config like on KDE?
<BlackScorp> on kubuntu i mean
<nicofs> BlackScorp, yes, it's called "Arandr" - but if your mode isn't there, this won't help
<BlackScorp> the problem is, it was before
<BlackScorp> before that last update i could change my resolution
<BlackScorp> and after that update it didnt worked anymore
<nicofs> BlackScorp, hang on, lieutenant is yelling...
<nicofs> brb
<nicofs> BlackScorp, ok. resolutions disappear... i haven't completely solved that mystery yet... but we can try to get yours back...
<BlackScorp1> omfg
<BlackScorp1> damn
<BlackScorp1> hm.. nico
<BlackScorp1> i try to explain
<BlackScorp1> first i downloaded xubuntu from the official site
<BlackScorp1> then i just installed it over the gui in virtual box
<BlackScorp1> i saw everythink worked fine
<BlackScorp1> after it i installed Guest Additions
<BlackScorp1> after restart i was able to change the window of virtual box and xubuntu
<BlackScorp1> just with drag and drop
<BlackScorp1> the resolution changed automaticly
<BlackScorp1> then i saw there are some updates whcih need to be installed
<BlackScorp1> i did it and now iam not able to change it anymore
<Sysi> did you reboot after updates?
<nicofs> BlackScorp1, 2 options: install again, don't update - or live without "drag and drop" and set some standard resolutions...
<charlie-tca> um, reinstall guest additions?
<nicofs> BlackScorp1, or listen to people more qualified than me^^
<BlackScorp1> i found the problem
<BlackScorp1> i need to reinstall linux-headers-generic
<BlackScorp1> i will try this first:D
<BlackScorp1> and why there is a "1" after my nick
<BlackScorp1> wtf
<MorphixNW> hmmmm weird can anyone suggest why suddenly my external hard drive isnt being mounted?
<MorphixNW> hmmmm weird can anyone suggest why suddenly my external hard drive isnt being mounted?
<MorphixNW> lsusb shows the device
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: anything in dmesg?
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: as weirdly as it stopped working, its now started again
<MorphixNW> possibly the drive is on its way out
<klaus_> как установить куб рабочего стола
<klaus_> .
<charlie-tca> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<klaus_> как настраивать эфекты сгорание окна и вязкае окна в xubuntu?
<arthurjohnson> MorphixNW: I have an external USB drive that acts up as well.  I find that turning it off and back on helps.
<arthurjohnson> MorphixNW: Sometimes I reboot the machine too.  not always a good policy, but in a bind.
<MorphixNW> arthurjohnson: thank you just seems rather strange
<MorphixNW> I just been out and bought a 1TG drive :D
<MorphixNW> awesome, I have installed, formatted and mounted my new 1tb HDD :)
<MorphixNW> fstab is config'd and the drive is auto mounting
<MorphixNW> with gparted its easier then it is with Bindows
<Sysi> 80G+2*160G
<Sysi> oldschool
<Sysi> exept the 32G SSD
<MorphixNW> until today my media-centre machine was running 2*160gb PATA + 250gb SATA
<MorphixNW> now it has 2*160GB PATA and 1*1TB SATA
<MorphixNW> Sysi: how do you rate the SSD?
<Sysi> cheap, still got this nice snappy
 * likemindead has a 500GB 7200 RPM 2.5" SATA hdd waiting for him under the Xmas tree. :D
<MorphixNW> hehehe
<Sysi> windows was almost slower, even if i tweaked it
<MorphixNW> Sysi: how cheap? my 1tb just cost me 42GBP
<Sysi> nowdays i'd get 60G fast disk on that price
<MorphixNW> fast disk?
<MorphixNW> cant be faster then the SATA 3Gb
<Sysi> i think it nearly hits sata2 limit
<MorphixNW> wow
<MorphixNW> guess GBP prices aint so great lol
<Sysi> ssd ♥
<MorphixNW> SSD havent gotten very big yet though
<Sysi> 5GB is enough for root, rest isn't so critical
<MorphixNW> teue
<MorphixNW> true*
<MorphixNW> I am only using a 80GB PATA on this particular machine
<MorphixNW> but it does its job so :)
<MorphixNW> my media-centre is the one that eats up drive space like there no tomorrow
<MorphixNW> which brings me too a question, is there anyway I can compress an AVI file without screwing up the video?
<MorphixNW> I use K3B to rip my DVDs into the media-centre, however, it use 4gb+ per DVD :(
<lapara> help
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<lapara> somebody i need to install mp3 codec
<lapara> someone help me please
<Sysi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mark76> gstreamer bad or ugly? xubuntu-restricted?
<lapara> xubuntu restricted
<lapara> i dont know im only a newbie
<lapara> i only want to play mp3s
<mark76> Do you know what the Synaptic Package Manager is?
<lapara> yes but i get this error
<mark76> Which is?
<lapara> sorry for the wait
<mark76> Okay
<lapara> E: Tipo '“deb' desconocido en la línea 59 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list
<lapara> E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes.
<lapara> Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.
<lapara> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<mark76> :o
<lapara> thas it
<mark76> :/
<mark76> :|
<mark76> That looks like Spanish
<MorphixNW> sounds like you have  bad line in the sources.list
<lapara> what it is?
<MorphixNW> line 59
<mark76> Oh, thank God someone can read Spanish
<nicofs> mark76, it advises you to check your repositories...
<lapara> how i do that
<MorphixNW> try using the # (hash key) to comment out line 59
<mark76> He/She needs to know how to edit the sources.list first
<nicofs> sorry, post was meant for lapara
<MorphixNW> my bad, sorry for that
<lapara> i dont even know how to do that
<mark76> See!
<MorphixNW> from terminal "sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list"
<charlie-tca> !info pico
<ubottu> Package pico does not exist in maverick
<mark76> nano
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: pico is replaced by nano now
<mark76> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<MorphixNW> thanks charlie, sorry again
<MorphixNW> ill just shutup
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> we are all learning
<MorphixNW> :)
<mark76> sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list should work as well
<lapara> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<nicofs> would be better dor beginners... use "sudo mousepad ..."
<mark76> Who the heck installed your system?
<Sysi> *gksudo
<MorphixNW> "Applications > Accessories > Terminal"
<lapara> me
<Sysi> you should install updates
<nicofs> where can i change the language of my system?
<lapara> ok now i get a new windows that says sources list
<nicofs> found it...
<lapara> please what i have to do know
<MorphixNW> lapara: can you see the line that it is complaining about?
<lapara> lets me see
<MorphixNW> its probably just a bad character at the start of line 59 maybe
<lapara> no i cant find it
<MorphixNW> cant find line 59?
<mark76> Do you have line numbers?
<mark76> It's easier with line numbers
<charlie-tca> lapara: Do you see Options?
<charlie-tca> Click options, click line numbers
<mark76> What's he editing it in?
<nicofs> mousepad
<mark76> Cool
<mark76> :|
<nicofs> How can i change the language of my system... I found System -> Language Support, but that didn't change anything... (connection problems. sorry if this is a re-post)
<mark76> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<mark76> Oh. Wrong one
<mark76> !language-support
<mark76> Nope
<charlie-tca> I think you have to change locales, but am not sure of how
<charlie-tca> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<charlie-tca> I might be wrong / usually am wrong
<nicofs> hmm... was just an idea... it came to me that in situations like those with lapara just now it would be handy to just switch to spanish and give the spanish menu entries...
<charlie-tca> Except all IRC support is english
<charlie-tca> There is a spanish help channel, but if they ask here, we try to help them
<nicofs> charlie-tca, i'm not asking you to do that.. but i think i'd enjoy having a spanish ubuntu... just to see how all the things are called in spanish...
<charlie-tca> heh, Yeah, I can see where that would help sometimes
<MorphixNW> guys, my system just updated, but now it wont boot up, it says its running in low graphics mode :(
<charlie-tca> Did you install hardware drivers for video before?
<MorphixNW> is there a way I can remove the update that busted it?
<MorphixNW> nope, it did it all itself
<charlie-tca> When my nvidia machine does that, I remove and reinstall video driver through System -> Hardware Drivers
<MorphixNW> system does not contain "hardware drivers" on my system
<charlie-tca> Additional drivers?
<MorphixNW> yes
<charlie-tca> same thing
<MorphixNW> it states no drivers installed
<MorphixNW> can I simply remove the update that broke it?
<charlie-tca> If you know which packages it was, and what the last version was, you can force the downgrade of those packages
<MorphixNW> hmmm not impressed, updates are meant to improve things, not bust up my working system
<MorphixNW> I have a feeling that many more users will expereince this issue
<charlie-tca> I agree. Did you try restarting again?
<MorphixNW> yes, I get the low graphic mode msg
<MorphixNW> but none of the options seem to work
<MorphixNW> how can I manually specify my settings?
<charlie-tca> create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<MorphixNW> I dont know
<MorphixNW> its onboard
<MorphixNW> VIA Chipset
<MorphixNW> on a Mini-ATX
<MorphixNW> Ok this thing just isnt working :(
<MorphixNW> I have created /etc/X11/xorg.conf "filled with a space" to no avail
<MorphixNW> does anyone know how to solve this issue? it would appear to be a bug in the update, but I just cant resolve it
<MorphixNW> networking is also now not working :(
<mark76> Local networking?
<MorphixNW> none of it
<MorphixNW> I cant ping anything, "ifconfig" is only showing local loopback
<mark76> Is networking different to internetting?
<MorphixNW> no
<MorphixNW> someone jhad the issue in here earlier and they resolve it somhow
<mark76> Are you saying you have no connection to the internet or just to a particular site?
<MorphixNW> no internet
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> And yet...
<mark76> Different machine?
<MorphixNW> dist-upgrade broke it all
<MorphixNW> yes
<mark76> Aha :D
<MorphixNW> ;) failsafe
<mark76> What were you upgrading to?
<MorphixNW> I wasnt
<MorphixNW> it was a major update
<MorphixNW> linux-headers broke it I think
<mark76> Oh
<MorphixNW> I dont know the version numbers
<MorphixNW> plus I dont think I can do very much without the internet
<wxysvnn> c'è qualche esperto online?
<MorphixNW> I think I need to install linux-headers that match my kernel version
<MorphixNW> this command would fix it if I had internet "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(name -r)
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: restart, and pick an earlier kernel from the grub menu
<charlie-tca> If you don't get the menu, hold right-shift after the bios check to get it
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: that doesnt work :(
<charlie-tca> No old kernels or right-shift?
<MorphixNW> lots but they dont work either
<Linker> Have anybody installing xubuntu to netbook here?
<Linker> I am third time for today here and nobody have an idea what is my problem about.
<charlie-tca> Hm, Maybe you could start by telling by what the problem is you are experiencing or asking a full question?
<charlie-tca> If the question is whether or not anyone ever installed Xubuntu on a netbook, the answer is yes.
<Linker> I am trying to install the system from flash drive. The drive was created using usb-creator.exe tool under Windows. When I'm booting from it using my laptop it says it can not find linux. Okay, I feed it with /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz, then it loads. However at the end it says there's no init found, but I see with ls that it IS there
<charlie-tca> That can be a difficult question for us. Many of us do not have hardware that boots from USB, and so have never tried to do that.
<Linker> So everyone used cdrom for that?
<charlie-tca> Perhaps you would find more help with that issue in #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Mostly, yes, we use cdrom
<Linker> May I should try to install it through tftp?
<Linker> *maybe
<charlie-tca> The best information I have on installing from USB is http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<Linker> Thank you, Charlie. Will check out that information.
#xubuntu 2010-12-21
<Guest51249> Hi
<Guest51249> nick /slowpoke
<Guest51249> I have a problem whilst trying to install Xubuntu 10.10
<Guest51249> I keep on getting errno 5 input/output errors
<Guest51249> I really want to get this laptop working for my little sister
<Guest51249> but if I cannot get xubuntu installed i don't know what to do
<Guest51249> can anyone help? thanks
<saintly> hey all
<saintly> What do i need to do to get flash? ive already installed bothe the Gnash and the Adobe plugins, neither one is working
<saintly> nothing?
<saintly> LOL
<Guest13342> hey. i am kind of new to xubuntu, like today, I was wondering how to change the panel color in 10.10 from grey to black
<gr8m8> it's your gtk theme that does that
<gr8m8> you can copy one from /usr/share/themes to ~/.themes and edit it
<Guest13342> thanks man
<Guest13342> i liked that in karmic koala they wre black
 * UBuxuBU continues his search for the Fountain of Code which he suspects will someday be found, deep in the digital rainforest of...Xubuntu!
<nicofs> does anyone know how i can hide all those XYZ has quit/entered the room notifications in Xchat?
<TheSheep> maybe ask on #xchat
<gr8m8> right click the tab and select settings-hide loin/parts nicofs
<gr8m8> s/loin/join/
<nicofs> gr8m8, thanks... i didn't think of looking at the tab... i searched in settings at the top... ;-)
<gr8m8> heh :-)
<nirazio> How to lock workstation in Xubuntu (XFCE, XFWM)?
<TheSheep> nirazio: alt+ctrl+del
<nirazio> I want to use Google Earth so, I installed it. Installation is ok no error.But I double click the program, nothing happen. please help me.
<gr8m8> nirazio: try starting it from a terminal to catch any errors
<gr8m8> the executable should be in /usr/bin
<leoquant> what is the outcome of : glxinfo | grep direct?
<leoquant> (install sudo apt-get install mesa-utils first)
<nirazio> What's that??
<leoquant> direct rendering is needed to run googleearth
<nirazio> Alright and i have one more doubt,
<nirazio> I generally prefer XFCE desktop environment of Xubuntu, but I found its files right-click context menu too humble (no option to compress/decompress files for example, and I'd like some my very special actions there too).How can I customize it?
<gusnan> nirazio, http://thunar.xfce.org/plugins.html#thunar-archive-plugin
<nirazio> How to delete all files that are returned by locate??
<mark76> Select all and press Del?
<nirazio> mark76: I want to delete it from terminal
<mark76> Oh
<nirazio> How to download a specific filetype from a website using wget??For example png format...
<TheSheep> nirazio: wget url-to-the-file-you-want-to-download
<TheSheep> nirazio: the type is irrelevant
<stephanmg> hi mates.
<MorphixNW> has anyone found a solution to the linux-header upgrade issue yet?
<MorphixNW> would be nice to fix it, rather then installing over again
<MorphixNW> I have spent ages making things work so :(
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: what issue?
<MorphixNW> my machine wont boot up after installing new linux-header upfates, its crashed out my graphics card and my networking
<MorphixNW> shows the "low graphics mode" warning, but wont let me reconfig
<TheSheep> have you tried to boot in the recovery mode?
<MorphixNW> yes
<TheSheep> and?
<MorphixNW> to no avail, also tried selecting an older kernel
<TheSheep> recovery mode is in text mode
<TheSheep> what fails exactly?
<MorphixNW> ok, in that case i do get a terminal promot
<MorphixNW> in text mode
<MorphixNW> i am there now
<TheSheep> ok, then just install your drivers and you are done
<MorphixNW> how can I do that with no internet access?
<TheSheep> !apt-zip
<TheSheep> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<MorphixNW> hmmm
<MorphixNW> ok and if the machine wont see my usb hard drive?
<MorphixNW> lsusb shows the device, but its not mounted
<TheSheep> then mount it
<MorphixNW> how?
<TheSheep> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MorphixNW> ty
<MorphixNW> how do i find the name of the hard drive? i.e /dev/hdb1?
<gr8m8> sudo fdisk -l   will tell
<MorphixNW> ty
<MorphixNW> I can see sda1, sda2 and sda5, however, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt fails
<MorphixNW> same on sda5
<TheSheep> sda is your hard disk drive probably
<TheSheep> you probably wand sdb or later
<MorphixNW> sda1 is I think
<TheSheep> sda1 is the first partition of disk sda
<MorphixNW> I dont see anything for sdb
<MorphixNW> hmm ok i see now
<TheSheep> you can also see what dmesg says when you are plugging the disk
<MorphixNW> so the machine cant see my usb drive
<MorphixNW> new full speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: lshw may show it
<MorphixNW> /dev/sdb
<MorphixNW> when i now do "mount /dev/sdb /mnt" it says i must specify a filesystem type
<MorphixNW> this is just insane, all this hassle from an official update
<gr8m8> most usb's are vfat so try mount -t vfat
<MorphixNW> cant read superblock error
<MorphixNW> its ntfs
<gr8m8> sounds like the usb is borked then
<ablomen> MorphixNW, /dev/sdb is the whole disk, you need the partition, something like /dev/sdb1 or sdb2
<MorphixNW> hows about if I can download the files required to fix it and stick them on a cd?
<nasser> hi!
<nasser> how can i install flash plugin via terminal?
<tom99> Hello
<tom99> I am pretty new to xubuntu
<tom99> but i am wondering of something
<tom99> can you dedicate a mouse to one workstation ?
<tom99> on the workstation function ?
<tom99> and also screensaver ?
<tom99> hello lighta
<tom99> is somone here experinced with xubuntu ?
<tom99> (im not)
<tom99> i know the basics
<B-r00t> what is wrong with this people xD
<charlie-tca> full moon?
<charlie-tca> Weren't you standing by with an answer this time?
<charlie-tca> doesn't IRC mean instant help?
<charlie-tca> Happy Holidays
<lighta> lol charlie-tca, yeah it was like 2min reply max
<charlie-tca> heh, I thought we all had the answers on keyboard shortcuts?
<MorphixNW> I must say, I am not best impressed with having to re-install my whole OS, following kernel update, but glad to be back online
<mark76> Hey MorphixNW
<MorphixNW> mark76: hey
<MorphixNW> watch out for the latest kernel update people
<MorphixNW> it really made a mess of my previously working system
<charlie-tca> did you do those updates with update-manager or command-line?
<MorphixNW> command line "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<MorphixNW> only my 10.10 system had problems, my 10.04 was/is fine :)
<saintly> Im trying to get Compiz fusion on my 10.10, can anyone help? i have the icon and the settings manager, but none of the effects.
<B-r00t> saintly: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<saintly> ty
<B-r00t> np
<B-r00t> MorphixNW: try to use update-manager for updating
<MorphixNW> does anyone know if its possible to cluster more than one machine? i.e harness the resources from each machine and combined that together to make one super computer as such?
<saintly> workin on installin Compiz, doing a system check to see why it wasnt running, and i got this: The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install
<saintly>  the proper driver for your graphics card.
#xubuntu 2010-12-22
<saintly> how do i go about finding out what friver i need, and how do i get it?
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<saintly> 10.10
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<saintly> it said: no proprietary drivers found.
<charlie-tca> much harder
<charlie-tca> what video card do you have? You can use    lspci    in a terminal to find out
<saintly> okay, let me try that
<saintly> alrght gave me a whole list, what do i need to look at?
<charlie-tca> find video in it
<charlie-tca> or graphics
<saintly> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<saintly> will this work for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5294706
<charlie-tca> Isn't that to set up a second instance of compiz. You can't get the first instance to start
<saintly> i have Compiz up entirely, what it would seem is that "vesa" is the fallback driver for intel, and i need the right driver, but i dont know how to do that
<charlie-tca> Looks to me like I should say to try in #ubuntu-x , since I don't know why the hardware driver is not working for you
<saintly> until i have the right driver, only basic rendering is possible, which means no pretty compiz
<charlie-tca> Your hardware driver is built in to the kernel
<saintly> hmm
<charlie-tca> !855gm
<charlie-tca> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<charlie-tca> but it doesn't tell us about 10.10
<gr8m8> a read of the X log should give a clue especially whether dri is enabled
<charlie-tca> You have to tell saintly how to do that, gr8m8
<gr8m8> ok
<saintly> lol noobish :P
<gr8m8> saintly: in a terminal run this command   grep -i dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -iv driver
<saintly> and you wnat the outcome?
<charlie-tca> if it is more than a line or two use pastebin
<gr8m8> it should tell if dri is enabled on a line that starts with AIGLX
<charlie-tca> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saintly> alright says: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable... and also: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<gr8m8> that means you can't do compositing then afaik
<saintly> which means im just not able to do compiz?
<gr8m8> yep
<gr8m8> I'll have a quick google about your card
<saintly> what ifi find a driver for my graphics card, will that fix anything?
<MorphixNW> I have the same graphics chip, but I dont have drivers installed for it
<MorphixNW> default works for me, but it broke after the latest kernel update
<gr8m8> I think the only one available is the driver in the kernel for intel cards
<saintly> and thats the vesa one yeah?
<MorphixNW> yeah
<saintly> hmm well im gonna look around online, i already found one for the 82852 family
<gr8m8> saintly: have you run the terminal app   Compiz-check   ?
<charlie-tca> saintly: it has to be for the 855gm though. The family has many cards included
<saintly> yes i have, gr8m8, thats what told me vesa driver wouldnt support compiz
<saintly> hmm
<gr8m8> saintly: using the vesa driver will never get you compositing - can you paste your X log?
<saintly> hold on found a soved fix i beleive...
<saintly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464239
<saintly> will that work?
<charlie-tca> might be. Read all of that information. Sometimes, it makes things worse, but if you are willing to take a chance than it is worth tryign
<charlie-tca> You might have to reinstall xubuntu when it breaks, though
<saintly> lol i have 2 usbs and a cd of xubunt now :D
 * charlie-tca shrugs... he is always willing to do another installation if needed
<gr8m8> that forum post is about a different issue with an earlier kernel
<saintly> alright well i found a set of instructions, but i cant wrpp my mind around it
<gr8m8> I'd check the X log for why it uses the vesa driver first myself
<gr8m8> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<gr8m8> should tell how to set up a ppa
<saintly> what about this set of instructions? its the first answer there, i cant understand about hlaf of it
<saintly> http://superuser.com/questions/192121/how-to-install-intel-82852-855gm-driver-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<gr8m8> the comment marked 1 seems to be the easiest - but it depends on what the X log says about why it is using the vesa driver
<gr8m8> there has to be a reason for that
<saintly> lol i have no idea
<saintly> is there any way to find out?
<gr8m8> I asked earlier if you could paste your X log
<saintly> where do i get that from? the system check for compiz?
<gr8m8> the X log is the file   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<saintly> how do i pull that out and get it here? lol
<gr8m8> open it and copy it to pastebin
<gr8m8> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gr8m8> in mousepads menu is an option for selecting all text in an open file - then right click the selected text and select copy
<saintly> lol im still trying to find the file
<gr8m8>  /var is a toplevel directory like /boot and /media
<charlie-tca> Open places; click system
<charlie-tca> find var
<saintly> i have xorg log and xorg log old
<saintly> i have xorg log and xorg log old
<gr8m8> bbiab
<guero> Hello?
<charlie-tca> !hi | guero
<ubottu> guero: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<guero> Hey! :)
<guero> I'm trying to set up Xubuntu on my laptop.
<guero> I just updated all of the drivers and installed all of the necessary updates.
<guero> Apparently, Xubuntu says that "wireless is disabled."
<guero> I'm using a cable to connect to the Internet.
<guero> Any ideas...?
<saintly> dang
<guero> That doesn't sound too good! lol!
<guero> Am I out of luck on this one?
<MorphixNW> could try installing Windows Drivers, not exactly sure how, but I managed to make a Netgear USB WiFi work on my 10.04 system that way :)
<LK> hiya eberybody!
<charlie-tca> see if the driver is waiting to be installed in additional drivers
<MorphixNW> hi lk
<guero> @MorphixNW  Where could I find the Windows drivers?  Would I have to try Wine and see what happens?
<LK> how's it going?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MorphixNW> guero: try Applications > Additional Drivers first :)
<MorphixNW> LK: not so bad :)
<LK> I'm thinking of finally Taking The Plunge
<MorphixNW> go for it
<LK> well, my big issue is, i don't want to get rid of all of my settings
<MorphixNW> remove the hard drive and install a different one :)
<LK> I'd have to buy a new hard drive :p
<MorphixNW> VM it for a while and the switch fully
<LK> that's what I've been doing, actually
<MorphixNW> go for it, format and install Xubuntu :)
<LK> which brings me back to losing my settings :p
<MorphixNW> what is it that is important about the settings?
<MorphixNW> or do you mean files?
<LK> logs, histories, favorites, that sort of stuff
<LK> which I suppose are, technically, files
<MorphixNW> USB stick?
<guero> MorphixNW: I looked up the additional drivers, and it said "no propriety drivers are in use on this system."
<LK> hm
<guero> MorphixNW: It also said that I had the Broadcom B43 wireless driver installed and activated.
<LK> that might work
<MorphixNW> hmmmm
<MorphixNW> try installing wicd then :)
<guero> I've tried rebooting the machine, but it doesn't seem to help.
<MorphixNW> guero "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<MorphixNW> guero: "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<MorphixNW> its a different network manager
<guero> MorphixNW: Okay, I just ran the sudo you just gave me.
<MorphixNW> !cluster
<guero> MorphixNW: And it said, * Starting Network connection manager wicd   [fail]
<MorphixNW> try to start it from Applications > Network
<guero> MorphixNW: Okay, I got it to start from Applications > Network
<guero> It says that I'm currently connected via wired-default
<MorphixNW> any wireless options?
<guero> No wireless networks found
<guero> Do I need to unplug the internet cable from the laptop and try the router?
<guero> Trying to connect to the Internet wirelessly, I mean
<MorphixNW> should be able to see it even with wired plugged in
<guero> The box is checked that says, "Use as default profile (overwrites any previous default.)"
<guero> Do I just need to try to add my network manually?
<MorphixNW> give it a shot :)
<guero> I mean, I don't know my IP Address/Netmask
<guero> Can't you tell I'm a Linux newbie?
<guero> Haha!
<guero> MorphixNW: Or am I just out of luck on this one?
<MorphixNW> assign that to DCHP or automatic
<MorphixNW> but wifi isnt always easy on linux :(
<guero> DCHP is already set to "automatic"
<guero> Yeah, WiFi on Linux is becoming pretty painful! lol!
<MorphixNW> so you should just need to setup the SSID
<MorphixNW> network name (wireless)
<LK> is Xcfe based on Qt?
<gr8m8> nope gtk
<LK> ok
<saintly> alright, im back and ready to try this one more time...
<gr8m8> did you find the log?
<saintly> Im using http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/guide-install-intel-855gm-driver-to-ubuntu-10-10.html to try and install a 855gm, but its asking for /etc/x11/xorg.conf which i do not have.
<guero> MorphixNW: Umm...how to I setup the SSID?
<guero> XD
<saintly> and yes i fould the file, but it wouldnt let me past somethingthat bifg gr8m8
<MorphixNW> the SSID is the name of your wireless network, setup on the router
<MorphixNW> you shoudl just be able to enter the details in the correct boxes, but I dont have wicd installed so hard to say precisely
<saintly> i dont know why i dont have a xorg.conf file but i should.
<gr8m8> saintly: you cam make a xorg.conf with the command   Xorg -configure   or easier find one on the net for your card
<gr8m8> saintly: not for a while has xorg.conf been used - the dir xorg.conf.d is used now
<saintly> gr8m8: find one what? LOL and yes i just ran the config file in term
<gr8m8> but a xorg.conf will still work
<MorphixNW> I am sleepy now, tomorrow I will hopefully have my cluster-farm setup :)
<guero> MorphixNW: I'm sorry, but I'm still really lost on this one!
<saintly> gr8m8: where can i find the new config file, is it still under X11?
<gr8m8> saintly: it will be in your home dir
<saintly> gr8m8: just home? wow thats nuch easier :D
<gr8m8> saintly: it won't work from there you need to copy it to /etc/X11
<gr8m8> edit it first
<saintly> so create a xorg.conf.d, and copy it to X11?
<gr8m8> saintly: you will already have that dir in /etc/X11
<saintly> hmm
<gr8m8> saintly: if you are going to use a xorg.conf file it goes in /etc/X11
<saintly> gr8m8 i have nothing that even says xorg on it under X11
<gr8m8> saintly: I dunno what has happened to your system then
<gr8m8> it is always there
<saintly> yeah, i have a genetic mutation..
<saintly> :D
<saintly> this sux
<saintly> maybew thats why im using vesa drivers then, because the file that would specify otherwise simply does not exist.
<gr8m8> saintly: what does   cat /etc/issue   return?
<saintly> gr8m8: in term?
<gr8m8> yep
<saintly> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<gr8m8> k
<saintly> what does that tell you? lol
<gr8m8> saintly: do your editing to the xorg.conf file you made and copy it to /etc/X11 then
<gr8m8> just what os you run
<saintly> alright
<saintly> now what shold i be putting IN the file lol
<saintly> and is it just a wordpad?
<gr8m8> it is called mousepad in xubuntu
<saintly> lol oopsy
<saintly> what goes inside there?
<gr8m8> you said you were following a website what does that ask you to do?
<saintly> to edit my file, but the file its asking me to edit, doesnt exist.
<saintly> :D
<gr8m8> you just made it you said and it was in your home dir...
<saintly> i said where do i put it once i make it
<gr8m8> saintly: do your editing to the xorg.conf file you made and copy it to /etc/X11 then
<gr8m8> like I said earlier
<gr8m8> ffs
<LK> back XD
<LK> I had a thought
<saintly> or not, cuz i found Xorg conf.d under usr/share/X11 YESSSSSS
<saintly> wooooo
<saintly> they appriently moved it from etc
<saintly> is that where yours is?
<LK> if I were to delete as much as I could from Windows, I could use the spare space for a new partition, right?
<saintly> i dont see why not, as long as you have the space for files in your linux
<LK> can Xubuntu read/write/execute from Windows?
<saintly> like, while running windows?
<LK> no, while running Xubuntu
<LK> execute I'm not so worried about, really
<LK> though, if I installed WINE...
<saintly> wine or virtualbox, both are killer programs for that kind of thing.
<LK> virtualbox can read/execute from other partitions?
<saintly> i beleive so.
<LK> weird
<saintly> gr8m8: where under xorg.conf.d do i edit for my driver intel
<LK> I'd think a guest machine wouldn't even see any extra partitions from the host machine...
<saintly> its only doing configs for my mouse and track pad so it would seem.
<saintly> i might not have a clue what im talkin about LK lol.
<LK> lol
<saintly> ive used VB though, and have run several distros from windows in linux, and linux in windows.
<saintly> i perfer VB to WINE
<LK> what I'm thinking is, if my program settings are saved in various files, then I can install Xubuntu in a new partition, then copy all the settings files from Windows to Xubuntu
<LK> adjusting the partition sizes as Windows slowly gets assimilated
<LK> would that work?
<saintly> i dont know about that, theres always that barrier between linux and windows, i dont know if theyll convert without a program specifically for finding and converting them.
<charlie-tca> saintly: if xorg.conf is not under /etc/X11/xorg.conf, create it there. Otherewise it won't actually work
<LK> does any *buntu have such a program?
<LK> for that matter, does any distro?
<saintly> so i dont need it under xorg.conf.d?
<charlie-tca> saintly: xorg.conf.d is wrong
<saintly> aha okay, so all i have to do now is write my own Xorg.conf file :D yay fun...
<saintly> ill do that tomorrow.
<saintly> im out for now guys, see you later
<charlie-tca> yes.
<charlie-tca> If it exists it will be used,
<charlie-tca> It just is not created by default anymore
<saintly> other wise, they revert to vesa default which are lacking in reall graphics power.
<saintly> understood. :D
<saintly> well im outta here
<guero> Hey, I've got another question for you all.
<guero> I'm trying to find the drivers for a particular router.
<guero> And I'm not having a whole lot of luck.
<guero> Do you all know where I could find the drivers for a Linksys E2000 Wireless-N router?
<LK> you sure you don't need the drivers for the wireless card?
<LK> I don't know if routers need drivers...
<charlie-tca> !linksys
<guero> Yeah, I need the drivers for the wireless card
<guero> My bad!
<guero> XD
<LK> what card do you have?
<guero> Hold on, I'm trying to find the right code to enter into terminal to find out
<guero>  I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 802.11g Wireless Lan card
<guero> I've already installed the Broadcom Drivers Xubuntu recommended for me.
<guero> And I've already activated them
<guero> I've also tried ndiswrapper
<guero> And just sticking the CD that came with my router into the drive
<guero> Nothing seems to work
<guero> :(
<charlie-tca> did you restart after activating them?
<guero> Yes, I restarted my computer
<guero> The only way I can stay online is through my ethernet cable
<guero> Do you guys have any ideas???
<LK> definitely an issue with the wireless card
<guero> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.
<guero> I installed Xubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Latitude D610 laptop
<guero> It's really old...XD
<guero> Okay, I've got another question for you guys...
 * LK put FreeDOS on his oldest laptop
<guero> The last time I used Ubuntu, I was dual-booting with Windows via WUBI
<guero> Ubuntu never had any problems connecting to Wi-Fi via Wubi
<guero> If I were to use Ubuntu instead of Xubuntu, would I still have problems with my wireless card?
<LK> try it
<guero> Or is this a Xubuntu-only issue?
<LK> I'd try that
<guero> Does the fact that I used Wubi have anything to do with Ubuntu and my Wi-Fi signal?
<guero> I mean, I just need a machine that can quickly access the Internet
<guero> I'm not tied down to one particular distro.
<LK> I'd test it out live before the install, but what do you have to lose by trying?
<guero> Hmm...very true LK
<guero> I'll have to look into it.
<guero> I made a bootable Xubuntu USB...I can always reformat it with Ubuntu
<guero> I'm going to try it out...
<guero> Thanks for the tips you guys! :)
<_Techie_> is it at all feasable to run xubuntu in text mode inside a headless VM, and use cygwin to have an X server on widows with xfce4-panel running via ssh with X forwarding?
<LK> wait, what?
<_Techie_> okay
<_Techie_> ill reword it in sections
<_Techie_> have xubuntu or any other ubuntu derivative running in a headless VM
<_Techie_> using the text parameter on boot to make sure no GUI loads
<_Techie_> ...
<_Techie_> and use a X server with cygwin to ssh into that headless VM and start xfce4-panel ?
<LK> I don't see why it wouldn't be, but I don't know how you'd do it
<_Techie_> i know how to do it, i was wondering whether it sounded like a feasible idea, or if i was going guano crazy
<LK> not mutually exclusive, mind you
<davis_> hello.  I've installed the latest stable build of Xubunut on my desktop.  I have an MAudio 2496 PCI audio card installed.  Xubuntu can see the card -- it lists it as a device in the mixer panel -- but I am not able to get any sound out of it.  I've searched for some how to's on trouble shooting this, but don't see anything that seems to relate.  Can someone suggest a trouble shooting method, or point me to some doc'
<davis_> s that might help?  Thanks
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<davis_> thanks, I'll check those references
<topgun21> ow does one install openoffice?
<UBuxuBU> gi into synaptic pkg mgr
<UBuxuBU> go*
<UBuxuBU> or just the software installer
<topgun21> at the cli please
<pleia2> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<UBuxuBU> good evening Lords of the Code.
<MrNaz> with 10.10 i don't seem to be able to move panel widgets like before... i right click the widget, click "Move" but i cant place them where i used to
<MrNaz> e.g., i cant move the "Applications" button to the bottom panel, or the task list etc
<MrNaz> basically, i only have a bottom panel, kinda like the windows taskbar
<MrNaz> also, i want to set up a few more launchers and place them next to where the firefox launcher is... but they dont seem to be movable to that side
<TheSheep> looks like a bug
<Obituary36> hi
<leoquant> morning
<Obituary36> where are you all from
<vinnl> The Netherlands here
<Obituary36> ok, me spain, canary islands
<MorphixNW> morning everyone
<vinnl> Good afternoon :)
<Obituary36> whats the weather like in holland?xd
<vinnl> Snowy :)
<MorphixNW> kinda off topic guys ;)
<vinnl> Sorry :)
<vinnl> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<MorphixNW> should join #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<Obituary36> here today is sunny
<MorphixNW> anyone ever tried clustering ubuntu machines?
<Obituary36> me
<MorphixNW> I would like to harness the power of network connected machines to use as one powerpc :)
<Obituary36> in virtual box?
<MorphixNW> no
<MorphixNW> physical machines
<Obituary36> no
<Obituary36> i am using xubuntu right now becouse if i try ubuntu my laptops get hot and switch off, dont know why
<MorphixNW> strange
<MorphixNW> could be an ACPI issue on that machine
<MorphixNW> I am on xubuntu 10.10 on this machine, my media-centre is 10.04
<Sysi> take desktop effects off
<MorphixNW> but I have a stack of other older machines which alone arent fast enough for much, but a cluster would harness the smaller power and combined it as one :)
<Obituary36> the thing is, sometimes the machine goes off when i am installing too
<MorphixNW> sounds like a hardware issue tbh
<Obituary36> my laptop is an aspire one 5315,icp 530, 1,73 gh
<Obituary36> cannot install all linux systems
<Obituary36> linux mint 7 works perfect, but if i install an update it gets hot again, even with puppy linux, its strange
<MorphixNW> can anyone point me to a guide for setting up a cluster (farm)
<Sysi> it won't be simple and propably won't work like that well
<MorphixNW> googling doesnt seem to be working, probably bad terms
<MorphixNW> hmmmmm
<MorphixNW> any other suggestions for use for these old machines?
<MorphixNW> file server, printer server, firewalls, etc are the obvious ones
<MorphixNW> anything more funky geeky :)
<Sysi> you propably end up throving them away
<MorphixNW> never! lol
<MorphixNW> they been in my storage (Attic) workshop for years already
<MorphixNW> these relics are awesome if only for show
<MorphixNW> clustering them seems like the best use, but also could be the hardest
<MorphixNW> surely I cant be the only one who doesnt throw away anything that is working :)
<MorphixNW> but uses seem to be harder to find
<MorphixNW> bandwidth monitoring?
<well_laid_lawn> file server/media server/torrenting/pvr etc
<well_laid_lawn> lots of little things you can do with an old comp
<MorphixNW> I would like a machine to monitor network traffic, bandwidths, etc, could be text based terminal :)
<MorphixNW> I have a media-centre and download mule :)
<MorphixNW> I am defo going to dedicate one of these machine to distribution work
<MorphixNW> let them use it for better use
<MorphixNW> I would just like to use these machines, I have lots and spare monitors, and I have bucket loads of time :)
<well_laid_lawn> have a look into distibuted computing then
<well_laid_lawn> and blender the graphics app
<MorphixNW>  :)
<MorphixNW> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<MorphixNW> that link doesnt show me the minimium requirements
<MorphixNW> doesnt show requirements at all in fact
<well_laid_lawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements does
<Sysi> 512MB/P3 to run smoothly, 256MB/X to try
<MorphixNW> hmmmm
<MorphixNW> can I still get hold of eeeXubuntu?
<Sysi> if you have real low-end, debian with openbox or no graphics at all
<MorphixNW> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<MorphixNW> I have a machine with an AMD K6 500 chip, maybe could give it 256mb or maybe even 512mb at most
<well_laid_lawn> I ran ubuntu dapper server with fluxbox on one of those
<MorphixNW> how was it?
<well_laid_lawn> slow but worked ok enough
<well_laid_lawn> dapper was a much lighter os then the newer ones are tho
<MorphixNW> hmm
<MorphixNW> seems that programmers no longer work hard with the resources they have, older stuff was designed to make far better use of what was available..... this is because we didnt have buckets of resources like we have today
<well_laid_lawn> yep if they have more resources it seems they want to use 'em all
<dvanstone> just installed xubuntu in 2 old gx110's
<dvanstone> all I can say is "now they work" but what a pain (if you aren't used to the wait)
<MorphixNW> dvanstone: specs?
<ShootEmUp> hi
<MorphixNW> ShootEmUp: hey
<ShootEmUp> Has anyone else noticed that XFCE panel applets are easier to find than GNOME applets?
<MorphixNW> I am not so good with gnome, as I only recently fully converted so I am used to usng fce4
<MorphixNW> which I find very good and easy to use/customise
<ShootEmUp> Well I have Older and newer computers, and if you can run GNOME comfortably, than use GNOME. If not use XFCE
<Sysi> i've always liked xfce more in about everything
<Sysi> some "gnome-apps" maybe nice bust still
<Sysi> 3.2GHz*2 + 4GB, not about specs really
<dvanstone> MorphixNW 13g hard drive 256mb ram no propietary video
<ShootEmUp> I really like XFCE panel customizing over GNOME's
<dvanstone> slow in simple terms
<Sysi> 256 isn't too much ram
<ShootEmUp> 2.6GHz, 1GB RAM
<ShootEmUp> Single Core
<MorphixNW> dvanstone: and the CPU?
<dvanstone> the processor is 766 pentium 3
<MorphixNW> :)
<MorphixNW> how does it run?
<dvanstone> faster than Windows 2000 was
<ShootEmUp> I've but Xubuntu on 600MHz and 256MB RAM. everything ran good except Firefox
<MorphixNW> on this particular machine I am running 1Ghz CPU (Embedded), 1GB RAM and 80gb PATA HDD
<dvanstone> but super slow on install
<MorphixNW> awesome stuff so it will run ok(ish) below min spec's
<dvanstone> had to mount usb drives to assist
<ShootEmUp> You use Live CD?
<MorphixNW> make my ADM K6 500 seem more usable
<ShootEmUp> or alternate install CD?
<MorphixNW> I have an alternate install cd of 10.10
<ShootEmUp> cool, Live CD lags like hell on older hardware
<dvanstone> had to use the Live Desktop when I tried (several times from disc not enough ram to complete)
<ShootEmUp> not its fault, the computers are to slow
<dvanstone> yes real slow
<MorphixNW> I have a couple of AMD Athlon and Intel 700/900/1000  Boards with CPUs
<MorphixNW> would be awesome to be able to combined them ;)
<dvanstone> but at least now they work
<MorphixNW> dvanstone: very true :)
<ShootEmUp> Hey do you think I can run Xubuntu on 366MHz 160MB RAM?
<MorphixNW> headless yes :)
<ShootEmUp> headless?
<MorphixNW> I have seen a version of ubuntu (maybe eeeubuntu) that is designed purely for surfing the web, was wondering if anyone knows how well it runs?
<MorphixNW> text based
<MorphixNW> no GUI
<ShootEmUp> ohh ok
<ShootEmUp> right now I have ubuntu command line install plus X and LXDE
<dvanstone> all streaming gfx are choppy- is there any way to fix?
<MorphixNW> I have so many machines I want running, I also have a Dell Axim X51 that I am going to install ubuntu on :)
<dvanstone> no the ram on those boxes was pc133 256
<dvanstone> what is the spec
<MorphixNW> dvanstone: who are you refering too?
<dvanstone> your Axim X51
<MorphixNW> ohhh I am not sure
<ShootEmUp> damn, didn't know the quit command would quit EVERY channel
<MorphixNW> lol
<ablomen> ShootEmUp, /part ;)
<MorphixNW> dvanstone: lemme see if I can find out
<MorphixNW> WM runs crap and isnt very useful IMO
<MorphixNW> dvanstone: Intel PXA270 416mhz 64mb RAM, SD/CF slot :)
<ShootEmUp> hi blupp
<MorphixNW> hi | !blupp
<dvanstone> use a stick and cd prividing it has usb slots
<MorphixNW> it doesnt
<blupp> hi
<MorphixNW> I plan to install the required parts onto the SD card and install from there
<dvanstone> can you put an i/o to the board
<MorphixNW> i/o? usb cable to connect it to my pc you mean?
<MorphixNW> I have the cable for that yes
<dvanstone> well if you have usb pci support it can be used as ram
<dvanstone> or a network install
<dvanstone> that is a big SD card IMO
<MorphixNW> hmmmm
<ShootEmUp> You need atleaset a 700MB card
<MorphixNW> thats easy
<MorphixNW> I got as 1gb
<MorphixNW> check this out
<MorphixNW> Android
<ShootEmUp> The smallest SD cards I'[ve seen are 256MB
<MorphixNW> http://forum.htcgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=1660
<dvanstone> mico sd
<dvanstone> Sd cards I have one thats 4mb and 32mb that came w/ cameras
<MorphixNW> wow
<MorphixNW> not seen one that small EVER lol
<ShootEmUp> My micro SD is 2GB
<dvanstone> buy a canon
<MorphixNW> I have an 16gb SDHC
<blupp> hope someone can help me :/ the last software-center update went into an error... i killed this process and changed to the terminal. apt-get update runs till "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-23-generic" and there the system hangs.... since approximately 30min
<MorphixNW> bbs guys, lunch time
<dvanstone> I think you are talking Micro SD
<ShootEmUp> bye
<dvanstone> ttfn
<MorphixNW> :)
<MorphixNW> bbs
<dvanstone> shootem what was the spec you were going to try an install on?
<ShootEmUp> 366MHz 160MB RAM
<ShootEmUp> 4.3GB hard disk
<dvanstone> what periferals
<ShootEmUp> CD drive, 1 USB, PCMICA wifi card
<MorphixNW> laptop?
<dvanstone> oh a lappy
<ShootEmUp> old laptop
<ShootEmUp> toshiba satellite 2065CDS
<ShootEmUp> Maxed out ram
<MorphixNW> will it boot the live cd?
<MorphixNW> run that too test and see what works out the box
<dvanstone> use a usb drive to call ram or swap and it can happen
<ShootEmUp> never in your lifetime
<MorphixNW> see if you can get hold of eeexubuntu
<MorphixNW> designed for lower specs
<ShootEmUp> Swap I will use
<dvanstone> does it load usb in bios
<ShootEmUp> Live CD will never boot, I don't ever have to try it
<MorphixNW> ok
<ShootEmUp> No USB
<dvanstone> what or is it running
<ShootEmUp> It is currently running Ubuntu Commadn line install + X + LXDE
<dvanstone> well you already have it
<ShootEmUp> Was running Win98, pice of shit
<MorphixNW> best Bindows OS ever made IMO :) but yeah shite lol
<dvanstone> oh now some of the factories I support still use it
<MorphixNW> there are many WinNT servers still out there
<charlie-tca> !language | ShootEmUp
<ubottu> ShootEmUp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ShootEmUp> If microsoft would opensource win98, I'd jump on that quickly
<dvanstone> only internal network allowed / oooh you got in trubble
<MorphixNW> they should/could as its no longer officially supported
<ShootEmUp> sorry for my language
<MorphixNW> :)
<dvanstone> I thought you left
<MorphixNW> I am going :) bye bye for now
<ShootEmUp> bye
<dvanstone> ttfn
<ShootEmUp> I like 98 is fast, lightweight, could be stable if they let us work on it
<dvanstone> well if it works fine but with everyone wanting the BBD it cant
<Sysi> unix-like FTW
<dvanstone> Bigger Better Deal
<ShootEmUp> true
<ShootEmUp> also true
<ShootEmUp> I guess I'll have to go back to trying to make GNOME look like 98
<dvanstone> everyone wants to play myspace or facebook apps or POGO while they call it work
<ShootEmUp> lol
<ShootEmUp> I hate those games
<dvanstone> brb
<ShootEmUp> syt
<ShootEmUp> syt = see you then
<dvanstone> back
<dvanstone> twas justa break -early here coffees on
<ShootEmUp> you have coffee? I want some
 * dvanstone pours a cup o' coffee for ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> thanks man
<ShootEmUp> can you hand me the sugar?
<charlie-tca> !cookie | ShootEmUp
<ubottu> ShootEmUp: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dvanstone> so is there a way to watch youtube without the choppyness on that low of ram
<ShootEmUp> I GOT A COOKIE!
<charlie-tca> dvanstone: I don't think so.
 * dvanstone hands the sugar bowl
<ShootEmUp> thanks
<charlie-tca> !sugar
<charlie-tca> dvanstone: I don't know if there is a way to download the full video, then feed it yourself, but that might do it.
<ShootEmUp> yeah you could probably be better off just downloading the vid\
<dvanstone> can totem or one of the common stream handlers do better than ff or chromium
<ShootEmUp> idk, but I can't hurt to try
<dvanstone> well the systems won't be on my network
<ShootEmUp> I would try for you, but I'm in vista right now
 * dvanstone goes to utube to look
<ShootEmUp> I'll be back, I'm booting up in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> you would have to try the different apps to find out. It is possible that gstreamer w/totem or parole might work
<well_laid_lawn> try youtube-dl.py to download the vid instead of watching it over the net
<dvanstone> I think parole is the default
<dvanstone> well_laid_lawn is that in default repos
<ShootEmUp> back
<dvanstone> quick
<ShootEmUp> ubuntu loads fast
<dvanstone> depending on the machine
<well_laid_lawn> !find youtube-dl
<ubottu> Found: youtube-dl
<well_laid_lawn> dvanstone: yep it is in the repos
<charlie-tca> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<dvanstone> oh I didnt know that bottu command
<ShootEmUp> oooooh, cool
<dvanstone> learn something everyday... well I hit my days limit so now I am on coast mode
<MorphixNW> hmmm I like that :)
<charlie-tca> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ShootEmUp> Totem plays youtube video pretty well
<dvanstone> be back
<ShootEmUp> youtube is not working right now :-(
<xTitan> working fine for me
<xTitan> isp problem?
<MorphixNW> ubuntu system starts to get slow and bogged down, how can this be fixed?
<charlie> hello
<ShootEmUp> hi
<MorphixNW> hey
<theotherstone> had to change the nick so I remember what this comp is
<well_laid_lawn> MorphixNW: in a terminal you can use   top   to see what is using resources
<MorphixNW> could it not be just clutter?
<xTitan> i've never used ubuntu before
<xTitan> planning to try it out
<theotherstone> well of course but top will let you see what the clutter is
<MorphixNW> xTitan: its awesome once you get used to the feel of it
<MorphixNW> theotherstone: thanks ill try that
<xTitan> does it support multi monitors?
<well_laid_lawn> if you don't have much memory you could be using the swap file alot and that slows things up
<MorphixNW> I got 1gb
<theotherstone> if your machine does
<MorphixNW> I dont think I have SWAP
<xTitan> to be honest i've never really used or seem ubuntu but i am excited to try out a new OS apart from windows..
<MorphixNW> maybe if I gave it 2 - 3 GB of my hard drive, would that help a lot?
<theotherstone> just search for it on youtube
<theotherstone> Morphix yes
<well_laid_lawn> swap is slower than memory
<ShootEmUp> alot slower
<theotherstone> but better than not enough memory
<MorphixNW> yes, but combining 1GB of physical ram with 2 or 3GB of HDD?
<ShootEmUp> but Its just like a page file on windows, except on its own partition
<MorphixNW> how can I do that easily?
<theotherstone> makes your drive work more
<theotherstone> use gparted or livecd
<MorphixNW> I have gparted
<xTitan> can someone tell me what's a good irc script to download? i'm using the one all the way backl in like 2003
<MorphixNW> making the drive seems easy, making the OS use it tho?
<theotherstone> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<charlie-tca> xTitan: script for what?
<theotherstone> this comp is soooo slow
<xTitan> irc client
<theotherstone> xchat
<charlie-tca> xchat is excellent
<ShootEmUp> whats the specs of your computer theotherstone?
<charlie-tca> and is the default in Xubuntu
<xTitan> xchat? orite.. ima go check that out on big g now
<well_laid_lawn> MorphixNW: you'd use the /etc/fstab file to mount the swap at boot time
<well_laid_lawn> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<theotherstone> this is the one I was describing earlier 256ram w/ 766 processor
<charlie-tca> xTitan: when you install Xubuntu is is found in Applications -> Networking
<theotherstone> GX110
<MorphixNW> thanks
<ShootEmUp> 766MHz?
<theotherstone> yep
<charlie-tca> theotherstone: that will be slow. Can you increase the ram to 512?
<ShootEmUp> You using Xubuntu?
<theotherstone> not mine and as long as it works I did my deed
<charlie-tca> true. Best to keep it to a single app at a time though
<theotherstone> xubuntu 1010
<ShootEmUp> I've run Xubuntu on 256MB RAM, It's not that slow
<ShootEmUp> and 600MHz
<theotherstone> not in the xfce
<ShootEmUp> So I don't see what the problem is
<MorphixNW> hmmm I may of just made a mess of my media-centre machine
<ShootEmUp> not in XFCE? then what?
<MorphixNW> 10.04
<theotherstone> but in comp to my others this one is sloooow
<ShootEmUp> probably will be
<ShootEmUp> Its older
<theotherstone> oops yes in xfce
<ShootEmUp> okay
<theotherstone> the tags say
<theotherstone> 1997
<ShootEmUp> If it is to slow, I might recommend LXDE or Fluxbox
<MorphixNW> oh no, my media-centre is broke :(
<theotherstone> dut bunnies like no one business b4 I cleaned it
<ShootEmUp> you can install them without removing XFCE
<theotherstone> fluxbox works on almost everything
<ShootEmUp> I know
<ShootEmUp> small little WM
<ShootEmUp> you can install fluxbox by : sudo aptitude install fluxbox fluxconf
<theotherstone> at least it now has a GUI that works the Windows 2000pro just was not doing its job
<ShootEmUp> then chose fluxbox at GDM login
<MorphixNW> ok I have fixed the problem "dpkg --configure -a" and then "sudo apt-get install xbmc" I think it will be ok now
<ShootEmUp> I prefer LXDE, but fluxbox is faster
<theotherstone> reading be back
<ShootEmUp> k
<xTitan> what's a good OS for me to start out to try linux?
<xTitan> ubuntu? is it easy for beginners?
<ShootEmUp> yes, the best
<xTitan> noob friendly?
<ShootEmUp> yup
<xTitan> coz im a big one
<xTitan> i downloaded it
<xTitan> and its just like 20mb?
<xTitan> the entire Os is just 20mb?
<ShootEmUp> no, you have the wrong download
<ShootEmUp> the download is 650MB i think
<xTitan> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 i got this download
<ShootEmUp> thats it, but it should be more
<theotherstone> xTitan go to ubuntu.com
<ShootEmUp> did you get the bit torrent file?
<xTitan> ><Økie>< i'm doing a download now
<charlie-tca> xTitan: generally Ubuntu is the easiest for new users
<xTitan> i've no idea why it was just 20mb previously
<xTitan> now its 695mb
<MorphixNW> hmmmm, i fixed my media-centre, however, I have messed up the DB, so now it has to go and get movie information for 300 films lol
<ShootEmUp> ok
<MorphixNW> but in good news, it has installed a newer version now so :)
<ShootEmUp> now your ready to go
<xTitan> whats xubuntu anyway? another version of ubuntu?
<xTitan> sorry about my noob questions..
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ShootEmUp> yes
<xTitan> which is where i ask.. whats Xfce and GNOME
<xTitan> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xTitan> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<charlie-tca> They are different methods of working your computer
<theotherstone> with the teminal running this machine is grunting
<charlie-tca> Xfce is not as simple as gnome for making things work.
<ShootEmUp> exactly
<xTitan> ok, so i can say that GNOME is like a "desktop" interface
<charlie-tca> When the software is free, you get choices
<MorphixNW> :)
<charlie-tca> Gnome and xfce are both desktop interfaces
<ShootEmUp> XFCE is faster than GNOME, so it is used for slower hardware
<theotherstone> ;)
<xTitan> but the catch is that XFCE is less user friendly? less pretty and cool?
<ShootEmUp> !mousepad
<ShootEmUp> ?
<charlie-tca> just as pretty and cool inj Xubuntu, but yes, less user friendly at times
<ShootEmUp> xTitan, what are the specs of your computer?
<theotherstone> xTitan xfce is used in and geared toward lower spec machines
<xTitan> 4GB, i7-860 processor, 2 24inch monitor, 1 17 inch, 3TB HDD, mmm.. 5770 ATI RADEON.. ummm...
<xTitan> it's a gaming system
<charlie-tca> um, xfce is not aimed at slower computers/hardware
<xTitan> but i am thinking of purchasing a netbook to play around with linux systems
<ShootEmUp> Okay, you can run GNOME, don't bother with XFCE
<charlie-tca> It is a choice for any hardware
<ShootEmUp> okay, but I still recommend GNOME
<charlie-tca> why?
<charlie-tca> because the hardware is newer?
<charlie-tca> wrong reasons
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is excellent for any new user. It gets them started outside of windows easier than anything else.
<charlie-tca> from the xfce website: "Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for various *NIX systems. Designed for productivity, it loads and executes applications fast, while conserving system resources." - Olivier Fourdan, creator of Xfce
<xTitan> anyways, as i'm intending to purchase a netbook for a linux OS, should i download a Ubuntu NETBOOK EDITION, or a DESKTOP Edition?  I'm buying Samsung N210.. Specs on the link below..
<xTitan> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Brand-New-Samsung-N210-Netbook-N450-250GB-Win7-6-Cell-/140492538599?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item20b60202e7
<ShootEmUp> It is easier to install than windows
<MorphixNW> xfce4 on 10.10 works great, previously I had tried to install 10.04 on the same hardware, but it would fail to get most lots of stuff like network etc, but on 10.10 they just work :)
<ShootEmUp> Netbook
<charlie-tca> 10.10 does know of more hardware, due to changes in the kernel
<theotherstone> easier than ms really?
<xTitan> i will be upgrading my netbook to 2GB RAM though
<ShootEmUp> you could do desktop if you want, but I think netbook
<xTitan> are there any compromise in functionality?
<LK> KDE-- at least, KDE 3-- does have one huge advantage for the recent Windows convert
<xTitan> or is it just kinda like looks? anyone who tried both? =\
<ShootEmUp> back
<charlie-tca> xTitan: netbook edition is made for the screens on them, which are not standard screen sizes
<ShootEmUp> on Xchat now
<theotherstone> xTitan advantage on what?
<theotherstone> welcome back
<MorphixNW> 10.10 was a walk in the park compared to anything Bindows based, all my hardware was installed out of the box :)
<xTitan> ><?¿?>< i don't get ur advantage thing
<ShootEmUp> Its better for smaller screens
<charlie-tca> xTitan: if your netbook has the wide but short screen, desktop edition means you have to move things around more to see the screen
<ShootEmUp> exactly
<LK> the majority of Windows users are not used to changing their DE settings, and they aren't used to the "start" menu being anywhere but the bottom left corner
<charlie-tca> Netbook edition is customized to fit the short screen
<theotherstone> the newer linux kernels are geared to smaller devices i.e. netbooks
<LK> KDE gives a more familiar environment out-of-box
<ShootEmUp> never tried Kubuntu
<LK> I'm referring specifically to KDE 3, though I suppose KDE 4 is trying to be more like Vista/7
<theotherstone> LK so true most users cant get that apps are atart I normally have to rewrite it to start
<theotherstone> LK I use 4.6 and and seems fine to me
<ShootEmUp> I'll have to try KDE
<LK> it still has the menu in the bottom left, I believe
<LK> just handled differently
<theotherstone> reboot required
<charlie-tca> LK: we don't actually discuss kde here
<MorphixNW> well i agree with the start menu comment
<MorphixNW> but thats easy to giggle around and place at the bottom
<MorphixNW> I switched panel 1 and 2
<charlie-tca> You would have to ask in #kubuntu what kde is doing :-)
<MorphixNW> making 2 autohide :)
<dvanstone> o my that system is slow
<LK> I was only bringing it up for comparison :)
<ShootEmUp> thats fine to me
<ShootEmUp> might not be to the mods
<dvanstone> with xchat a terminal and one browser window it was crawling
<ShootEmUp> gotta go now, ttyl everyone!
<LK> my point was, yeah, it's pretty easy to put the Xcfe start menu down in bottom left, but the average Windows convert doesn't mess around with DE settings
<dvanstone> ttfn
<LK> see ya Shoot
<dvanstone> LK maybe you should suggest or make a tute - but personally I find whichever desktop fairly easy
<dvanstone> it is getting them to terminal that scares most
<charlie-tca> It is intentional to not have Xubuntu a windows look-a-like. We do not want the user thinking nothing changed
<LK> why not? I mean, ok, "windoze suxxorz", but it's what the average PC user knows how to use
<dvanstone> I think the fact that people may need to read more about the comp instead of just use it
<LK> maybe, but they don't
<dvanstone> the trick is to get the familiar with it when they are young
<LK> which is Windows' main advantage, I think
<charlie-tca> The "why not" is because as a distribution, a decision was made to not look like windows
<LK> that's... circular logic
<charlie-tca> That's straight decision making. We do NOT want to be a look-a-like. Nothing is circular there
<LK> like saying "that's not a cow, because a decision was made that that's not a cow"
<charlie-tca> and how is Xubuntu like windows?
<dvanstone> why make it look like something else they are all diff PC OS's
<charlie-tca> Why make it look the same as something it is not?
<dvanstone> got to chase the cat brb
<LK> same reason all American steering wheels are on the left side, and why cars don't have 5 foot pedals
<well_laid_lawn> if there was no choice in linux os's I wouldn't use them
<well_laid_lawn> I use them because there is choice
<well_laid_lawn> and steering wheels are on the right here
<LK> well, yes, but they're consistantly on the right, regardless of make or model, aren't they?
<MorphixNW> sociaty no longer encourages people to think for themselves
<MorphixNW> we teach people the answers from a text book and thats the answer
<MorphixNW> we dont encourage young people to come up with their own answer
<MorphixNW> we teach them the answer that we believe is true
<MorphixNW> people was once executed for believing that the world is not flat
<MorphixNW> or that they could fly :)
 * mark76 enters MorphixNW's name into database of possible subversive elements
 * xTitan is ><AwaY>< ><Reason: >< SincE 11:00:02 pm>< AwayPager is on >< AwayLog is on >
<LK> I'm just saying, familiarity is an important design element
<MorphixNW> yes but if people are persecuted for thinking outside of the box, people will refrain from doing so
<charlie-tca> You are welcome to customize any installation
<charlie-tca> That's the great thing about it! You do not have to keep the defaults
<MorphixNW> very much so :)
<MorphixNW> each installation could be in itself different the dude's next door
<LK> I, personally, don't keep the defaults
<MorphixNW> nor me :)
<LK> I like to tweak
<MorphixNW> never did with Bindows either
<MorphixNW> I was one for modifying the reg to tweak thinks :)
<LK> does your family still use Windows? your friends?
<MorphixNW> ubuntu makes it easy, like shrinking the taskbar items, easy on ubuntu, not so easy on Bindows
<MorphixNW> my folks do
<LK> do they tweak, or leave the defaults?
<MorphixNW> cause they like games
<MorphixNW> default
<LK> like most Windows users, in my experience
<MorphixNW> my mother likes her "BigFish" games and Father loves EA Command and Conquer
<MorphixNW> not likely to convince them to switch
<MorphixNW> i have managed to run "Call of Duty" on SuSe previously, using cedega, but it wasnt quite the same
<MorphixNW> it needs to be said,  that until developers start making mainstream stuff for Linux I doubt it will ever prevail
<well_laid_lawn> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<well_laid_lawn> plenty of big name titles in the list
<LK> Linux, though a technically superior system, does have a lot of flaws
<MorphixNW> not as many as Bindows
<well_laid_lawn> it doesn't have to run virus scanners all the time
<LK> I'm not talking about technical problems
<MorphixNW> cost is silly
<MorphixNW> OS, plus office, plus dreamweaver, that is more then the machine itself
<LK> I'm talking about all the things that stop more users from giving up virus scanners and defraggers
<MorphixNW> holes
<MorphixNW> Microsuck seem to like to release it and let the end user find the holes/bugs
<well_laid_lawn> we aren't into bashing microsoft in here
<charlie-tca> You are right. this should probably go offtopic
<LK> I don't think the fact that Windows Sells is all that inexplicable, personally
<MorphixNW> agreed
<MorphixNW> xubuntu media-centre? anyone got one or rate or recommend?
<charlie-tca> Microsoft has a terrific Marketing Department. That doesn't make it good software, necessarily
<LK> it's not just marketing
<MorphixNW> monopoly
<LK> ever consider why Microsoft refuses to work with OEMs that give OS-less machines?
<LK> as one example
<MorphixNW> think this convo need to go #xubuntu-offtopic where it can go all night :)
<charlie-tca> thank you, MorphixNW
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: no probs, could just see it taking over lol
 * dvanstone wonders how much ram that board will support
<charlie-tca> Older motherboards stopped at 384MB for the consumer, but some of the business machines would handle 512MB
<dvanstone> charlie-tca I will try 512 then
<MorphixNW> dvanstone: what board?
<dvanstone> let me look it is in the dell gx110
<charlie-tca> At the worst, it will only count the first 384MB, if it refuses to use more than that
<MorphixNW> agreed
<MorphixNW> it should just ignore anymore then the max
<charlie-tca> All the systems designed for win98 stop at 384MB, as far as I know
 * charlie-tca knows that was the limit that 98 could use
<MorphixNW> wow thats deep knowledge ;)
<dvanstone> this was 2000pro
<charlie-tca> That should be capable of up to 2GB, but it depends on the hardware
<MorphixNW> hmmmm 2GB on an optiplex gx110?
<MorphixNW> nah
<MorphixNW> more like 1gb
<MorphixNW> I would think
<dvanstone> Ill try a gig 2x512 and see what it gets
<charlie-tca> no, win2000pro
<MorphixNW> just dump it in the slots and see what it detects
<dvanstone> tru
<MorphixNW> Charlie-TCA: 2K pro yes
<dvanstone> be back
<charlie-tca> hardware varies.
<LK> checking out the Wikipedia page for X... DEs like Xcfe are X clients?
<MorphixNW> DE = Desktop Enviroment doesnt it?
<LK> yeah
<charlie-tca> they all use the Xserver to display the GUI
<MorphixNW> i can make my machine boot something strange if I drop to terminal and "startx"
<charlie-tca> gnome/kde/lxde/xfce/etc are all X clients
<MorphixNW> looks all wierd lol
<LK> so then it's possible to run X without a DE, I'd imagine
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: it boots an xfce session, bypassing all the xubuntu addins
<MorphixNW> it is i believe
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: thanks wondered what it was doing :)
<LK> is it possible to get any GUI functions without a client?
<MorphixNW> you can run X without XFCE4 or gnome I believe
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is possible with out the X server
<MorphixNW> can also make an app boot instead of a true DE
<LK> I mean if all you have is the X server, and no GNOME/KDE/Xcfe/etc
<charlie-tca> yes, apps can run with out the DE, just kill xfwm4 and xfdesktop4 to see it in a tty
<charlie-tca> But, remember, only gtk apps will run then; vim, nano, nothing that uses a gui
<charlie-tca> You could boot to recovery mode, and try it too
<charlie-tca> Take a look at wayland, it is an Xserver replacement
<charlie-tca> it is not ready for use yet, but is coming along quickly and will probably see use in 11.10 or later
<MorphixNW> hope the next version better supports touchscreens
<MorphixNW> and maybe someone will make skype-mate work too, as it worked in earlier version
<LK> I wonder, how hard would it be to install MicroXwin on Xubuntu?
<dvanstone> 384 thats max put in a 512 it read as 80 and a 1g and it just beeped so 384 it is
<dvanstone> LK do you use xubuntu?
<LK> on a VM, yes
<charlie> hello
<theothestone> memory is running really high 76%
<theothestone> any suggestions
<MorphixNW> pulseaudio?
<theothestone> shows 0% cpu
<MorphixNW> hmm not sure then
<MorphixNW> try "top" in the terminal
<MorphixNW> should show you what is using it up
<theothestone> well I am looking at the task manager but I will do that
<MorphixNW> task man might not sure ALL processes
<MorphixNW> I am going to build a machine into an old original xbox case, using a Mini-ATX board :) my project for this evening
<theothestone> it is not reporting the correct memory
<MorphixNW> hopefully the xbox PSU will be enough to run it, seeing as it once ran the board, dvdrom and hdd
<MorphixNW> theothestone: strange
<MorphixNW> does the bios see it all?
<theothestone> shows 120620k total 117828k used but 384 mb in bios
<MorphixNW> 120mb?
<MorphixNW> very wierd
<MorphixNW> in "task man" do you have a "system" tab?
<theothestone> no system
<MorphixNW> I really dont know whats going on with your ram
<MorphixNW> maybe someone with more understanding can help
<theothestone> task manager 1.0.0 from goodies.xfce.org
<theothestone> so there is no system menu on xfce
<theothestone> like regular buntu
<theothestone> well i need to restart this to debug
<charlie-tca> theothestone: go into preferences and turn on "all processes"
<LK> if I installed Xubuntu on, say, sda2, but then deleted sda1 later on, would Xubuntu still boot?
<dvanstone> is there a common command to stop/start/killall the systray to load it in another panel
<dvanstone> LK in a VM or ?
<LK> actual machine
<dvanstone> well you were stating you ran it in a VM
<LK> yeah, but I'm planning on installing it on an actual machine
<LK> specifically, another partition of this machine
<dvanstone> is LVM or not
<LK> huh?
<dvanstone> you could install a partition and format the partition yes but deleting would get a corrupt disk unless LVM or parting tools used
<dvanstone> !systray
<charlie-tca> LK: no
<charlie-tca> not without modify the grub
<dvanstone> well actually the partition table
<charlie-tca> no, not the partition table, the grub menu will require changing to tell it you moved sda1
<dvanstone> the grub is after the mbr
<charlie-tca> true, but removing sda1 modified the partition table. You still have to tell grub you did it
<dvanstone> grub mbr whichever that is what I was stating the disc management tool would do that not a simple file delete
<LK> how hard would that be?
<dvanstone> do an install manage the disc
<LK> a what?
<dvanstone> charlie-tca do you know how to kill or restart the systray
<charlie-tca> not sure
<dvanstone> LK you can simulate that in a vm
<charlie-tca> it is called notification area
<dvanstone> yes
<charlie-tca> but I don't know how to kill it
<charlie-tca> and, my main system is down until I reinstall natty on it
<dvanstone> I moved the panel and now it says its running but no view
<dvanstone> oh well
<dvanstone> oh it seems I have a much bigger issue ... does not shutdown
<dvanstone> restarts fine though
<dvanstone> the machine that is
<jeward> Hi, I've installed xubuntu 10.10 but it's not offering the proprietary drivers that generic ubuntu 10.10 did?
<jeward> Anything I need to do to tickle it into doing that?
<dvanstone> lol these old machines
<jeward> Oh, it's offering on reboot.
<jeward> dvanstone: Mine is an Alienware M11x if you're refering to my issue. :)
<charlie-tca> jeward: sometimes it does need a restart to make things work
<jeward> Looking good now!
<Sysi> jeward: what generation of m11x?
<jeward> I purposely got an r1.
<jeward> SSD and 4G RAM.
<Sysi> that's what i thought, g2 won't work on linux
<Sysi> it's such a delicious machine, but i still may get mac air instead
<Sysi> AV is hard to order to finland
<jeward> It's a fine piece of hardware so far. :-)
<Sysi> works well with linux?
<charlie-tca> Whew! got natty to boot again
<knome> charlie-tca, ...to be able to give it boot again ;)
<charlie-tca> Thought I would have to do a complete reinstall
<charlie-tca> which is bad, when the burner is in the broke systems
<Sysi> jeward: c2d?
<knome> yeah i know, i've cleanly installed xubuntu only two times to my desktop pc ;)
<knome> first with 6.06, second with 10.04...
<charlie-tca> wish I could say that... but with testing, you know how it goes
<knome> sure
<charlie-tca> They break VBox with the new kernels, and we have to test on hardware. It makes for a mess sometimes
<knome> sure
<MorphixNW> new kernels break full installs too lol
<MorphixNW> it made a mess of my system, forcing a reinstall
<charlie-tca> knome: went to using Dropbox now, trying to keep a decent backup available
<knome> no, it's just a mess you either fix or surrender and reinstall ;)
<knome> charlie-tca, i use several mercurial repositories for backups
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> You know how to do that, though
<MorphixNW> it knocked out my graphics, network and usb
<knome> MorphixNW, been there, done that ;)
<MorphixNW> wasnt best impressed after spending so much time making things work
<LK> grub saves the partition names in a text file, doesn't it?
<MorphixNW> now I have lost confidence
<knome> it's not really an enjoyment, but every time you fix something, you come out with more and more experience
<charlie-tca> First thing we tell before we say install...  backup please
<MorphixNW> shouldnt have too tho, not when its an official update
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<charlie-tca> That's the best I got on it, LK
<knome> charlie-tca, "what? backup?! are you crazy? don't you know it takes several ...minutes!?!"
<charlie-tca> I know, I know.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes I really wish I did it, too
<charlie-tca> We are on the kernel a day thing in natty now.
<knome> yeah. i hoped i had better backups when i had to call my client in japan to send me a copy of a backup cd...
<charlie-tca> heh, :-)
<knome> well, in japan that time, usually in finland :P
<knome> or was that hong kong? ;)
<knome> well anyway...
<charlie-tca> AAh , can't keep track anymore. Not like the old days, when all you had to remember is the town
<charlie-tca> If the screen is blank, ... again ;-)
<LK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Creating%20the%20Custom%20Menu this is what I was looking for, I think
<LK> I can edit that with the live disc, right?
<knome> LK, yup, why not
<LK> so if I had Xubuntu installed on sda2 and then deleted sda1, I'd just go there and change the menu entry for Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> no
<knome> then you'd need to reinstall grub
<LK> how would I do that?
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jeward> Can you guys help me get sound working on the M11x?
<charlie-tca> just ignore the parts refering to what to do to get windows into the menu
<jeward> It worked out of the box with generic Ubuntu.
<LK> ok, thanks
<Sysi> jeward: install pavucontrol
<LK> technically, it'd be after removing Windows...
<jeward> Sysi: Installed.
<Sysi> see pulseaudio-something in menu
<jeward> Sysi: I don't see anything about pulse in it.
<Sysi> hmm
<jeward> I think I don't have the device driver loaded for the sound card.
<Sysi> if you had in ubuntu, you have in xubuntu
<jeward> Hmm, I wonder why it's not loading under xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jeward> What's an easy way to test? Parole is hanging and the other one says it's missing a plugin.
<Hc96> Hi! since today there is a new update for the linux-image. If I want to update my machine via the update-manager in the panel, it tells me, I would have to install unauthorized packages. (xubuntu 10.10). Is this common?
<charlie-tca> sounds like you have ppa's or other repositories you added yourself?
<Sysi> jeward: xubuntu-restricted-extras contains codecs and flash
<jeward> When I click the volume applet, a mixer comes up with bno visible controls.
<charlie-tca> click select controls and turn them on
<jeward> Okay, that's better.
<jeward> I started to say I'd try Netflix... then I remembered... :-)
<Hc96> ibgudev-1.0-0 libudev0 linux-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-24 linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic linux-image-generic linux-libc-dev udev are the packages I would update
<jeward> All my packages seem to be showing unauthorized.
<jeward> I thought it was just because my network connection was iffy during the install.
<Hc96> I have this since 2 days or sth. Nothing was wrong before
<jeward> Sound is working, thanks! :-)
<jeward> Thought the applet looks kinda dead?
<jeward> I think Hc96 and I need to install or reinstall the xubunut public key maybe?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories and keys
<jeward> For some reason, all my packages are showing unauthorized?
<jeward> My internet connection during the install was not well.
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, run   "sudo apt-get update" without the quotes.
<charlie-tca> Are there any error messages?
<jeward> No. ;?
<charlie-tca> then the keys are fine
<Hc96> no errors
<jeward> Where's the spot you click to have it determine the fastest mirror?
<jeward> I thought it was in Software Sources somewhere?
<Hc96> guess there is sth wrong with the releases
<jeward> Oh, I found it: Ubuntu Software Center->Software Sources->Other->Select Best Server
 * jeward installs wine beta.
<jeward> I sure hopw wine works as well on 64bit as it did 32.
<jeward> hope
<jeward> Is the moonlight project kinda dead?
<jeward> If I could stream Netflix on Xubuntu, I could just get rid of Windows altogether.
<charlie-tca> as far as I recall, moonlight is going nowhere fast
<charlie-tca> What about netflix won't work without windows?
<ShootEmUp> hello
<MorphixNW> hey
<jeward> charlie-tca: Netflix uses Silverlight.
<ShootEmUp> hey saw you this morning
<charlie-tca> Is it required?
<jeward> charlie-tca To stream, yes.
<MorphixNW> yes :)
<Sysi> M$ is taking down silverlight
<jeward> http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux
<ShootEmUp> Sysi, they are?
<jeward> Sysi: I doubt that?
<Sysi> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2010/nov10/11-01Statement.mspx
<ShootEmUp> that doesn't say they are taking it down
<jeward> "Silverlight provides the richest media streaming capabilities on the web, and we will continue to deliver that on both Windows and Mac. "
<Sysi> well, but les focus on that
<ShootEmUp> exactly
<knome> Sysi, i can't see that exactly meaning even less resources/focus on it.
<Sysi> finnish press showed that on very different light
<Sysi> i'm kinda disappointed now
<knome> ;)
<ShootEmUp> I'm not
<knome> anyway, #xubuntu-offtopic ...
<jeward> I think they're trying to supplant flash with it maybe.
<jeward> True. :)
<ShootEmUp> flash is here for a little wile longer, but I don't see silverlight taking over
<ShootEmUp> hopefully something open source
<jeward> Just did the first three of these: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/
<jeward> The last one seems a bit involved. :)
<jeward> It seems ubunutu automagically does some if not all of the 4th tweak when installed on SSD.
<ShootEmUp> I don't have to worry about any of these
<ShootEmUp> no ones talking
<Sysi> no problems
<ShootEmUp> you saying there are absolutely no more problems to solve?
<Sysi> no questions
<ShootEmUp> If there are no more problems, then why is Microsoft still living?
<charlie-tca> We don't fix microsoft issues
<ShootEmUp> I know, but if there are no more problems with Ubuntu, then microsoft should be dead
<dvanstone> i have a question(s)
<ShootEmUp> yes?
<charlie-tca> Why? Ubuntu doesn't have any plan for world domination over microsoft. They are welcome to have users too
<knome> charlie-tca, #xubuntu-offtopic ;]
<dvanstone> how do I place the systray or kill
<ShootEmUp> good question, cause ubuntu is about peace and harmony
<charlie-tca> sorry, knome
<knome> no problem :)
<knome> just probably something for ot, the windows/microsoft discussion
<charlie-tca> I can see that.
<charlie-tca> thanks for keeping me straight
<Sysi> i wish my steam-problems were about wine
<Sysi> but they are because of ms, hotmail
<knome> dvanstone, what do you mean by "place systray" ?
<dvanstone> knome I do not see the systray but I can not put it on the panel because it is running
<charlie-tca> The authentication issues are not just xubuntu; they are Ubuntu wide
<dvanstone> I would like to see the items normally in the area
<knome> charlie-tca, what's the systray command/process name?
<dvanstone> what auth issues?
<dvanstone> notification-area
<knome> dvanstone, auth issues were probablt re: ms/hotmail for Sysi
<charlie-tca> I still don't know. It is the notification area , officially, though
<knome> i don't have that running
<charlie-tca> In Natty, I just right-click the area and click remove. Poof, it's gone
<dvanstone> officially that is what it is called
<knome> but if it's not showing up, but running?
<knome> !Panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> log out and back in
<charlie-tca> kill things having to do with notification-   I would guess
<Sysi> or start app that uses it
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#Quick%20Fix probably would help at least
<dvanstone> so just killall xfce-panel
<knome> dvanstone, that could pretty well work :)
<dvanstone> on gnome-panels when notif area has issue that is the solution
<ShootEmUp> well not my area of expertise, so I guess I'll go now. Play some assault cube
<ShootEmUp> ttyl
<dvanstone> nope doesn't work
<charlie-tca> dvanstone: what is it you are trying to do exactly?
<dvanstone> show the notification area
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, left-click notification area, click add
<dvanstone> says it is already running
<dvanstone> I do overlook the obvious though
<dvanstone> also on the clock applet why does it show a zero b4 the hour on pm
<charlie-tca> Maybe you don't have anything in the notification area to be shown
<dvanstone> network?
<charlie-tca> try right-clicking the clock and see if there are properties you can change
<charlie-tca> I don't use it
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu doesn't always show the network icon
<dvanstone> hmmm say what?
<charlie-tca> My 10.04 never shows network
<charlie-tca> You may be able to change the clock properties to show time how you want to see it.
<dvanstone> a custom entry
<dvanstone> what are other ways to get to the network settings
<dvanstone> aside from ifconfig
<Sysi> alt+F2 "nm-applet"
<dvanstone> so xubuntu is xfce or is that a different desktop
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu replaces Gnome with Xfce, yes
<charlie-tca> but no, Xubuntu is not Xfce. Xfce is a separate project completely
<charlie-tca> just as gnome is not Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> and KDE is not Kubuntu
<dvanstone> just curious because at login the option exists to select xfce or xubuntu
<Sysi> they are different sessions
<charlie-tca> Xfce is the group that does the hard part. We take what they do and put it together so you can use it easily
<dvanstone> let me go to that comp
<dvan_stone> you was saying how to start the network tool
<charlie-tca> <Sysi> alt+F2 "nm-applet"
<dvan_stone> applet lala
<dvan_stone> do I need the quotes
<charlie-tca> no
<dvan_stone> no dice
<dvan_stone> any other way
<dvan_stone> well I will try from terminal
<dvan_stone> An instance of nm-applet is already running. (nm-applet:1836): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<dvan_stone> any help would be great
<dvan_stone> is there a way to reset the session or panels to default
<charlie-tca> remove /home/USER/.cache and /home/USER/.config/xfce4/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> then reboot without saving session
<dvan_stone> that sounds easy
<dvanstone> that didnt workee
<dvanstone> sounded easy though
<charlie-tca> did you try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#One%20Panel%20Disappeared ?
<charlie-tca> It does erase the configuration completely too.
<ShootEmUp> hello
<ShootEmUp> no one here?
<mark76> Hello
<ShootEmUp> whats going on?
<mark76> Where?
<mark76> Here... Not a lot
<ShootEmUp> I can tell
<Sysi> IRC != AOL
<ShootEmUp> Sysi, have you been on all day?
<Sysi> nope
<ShootEmUp> Every time I get on, your on
<Sysi> i don't have nolife, steam is hardly working
<ShootEmUp> :-(
<ShootEmUp> don't worry, be happy!
<Sysi> buying my first game
<charlie-tca> general talk happens in #xubuntu-offtopic. Support happens here, so sometimes it is quiet
<ShootEmUp> okay
<theothestone> yippie
<ShootEmUp> hi
<charlie-tca> theothestone: so you fixed it?
<theothestone> hey ShootEm finally got it
<theothestone> yes
<theothestone> both panels were on the bottom so until I did auto hide i didnt see the one w/ nm and deleted and put in the other
<theothestone> workin fine
<ShootEmUp> great!
<theothestone> is there a disk management tool
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I use gparted
<theothestone> i will look in the software center
<ShootEmUp> gparted
<charlie-tca> as I recall, it had too many gnome specific dependencies on the disk tool
<ShootEmUp> I don't know if there is another partition editor for ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> No take that back, there is one for KDE
<ShootEmUp> don't remember what it is called
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has a specific tool for disk management/looking.
<theothestone> I normally use f14 so I feel like a newb
<charlie-tca> But it wanted to install too much for me to use it
<theothestone> charlie what specs do u have
<charlie-tca> theothestone: we don't defrag, and seldom change partitions around.
<charlie-tca> which computer?
<ShootEmUp> All of them
<theothestone> oh like me two to many
<charlie-tca> I use an amd64 3200 daily, with VBox on it. I have 80 virtual machines to test things
<ShootEmUp> damn
<theothestone> 80 shoot bang
<ShootEmUp> sorry, let that one slip
<charlie-tca> It has 3 GB ram, and is about 5 years old
<ShootEmUp> very nice
<charlie-tca> I also have a P4, 1.5GHz, with 1GB ram
<ShootEmUp> more like what I got
<charlie-tca> p3, 866MHz, 768MB ram
<charlie-tca> P2, 400MHz, 256MB ram
<theothestone> yeah my normal rig is dual quads w/ 8g mem and 2g vid mem
<charlie-tca> an 80386, 25MHz, tandy
<charlie-tca> an 80486, 33MHz
<charlie-tca> An older commodore 128 with cassette drive
<ShootEmUp> Mine is 2.6MHz AMD 64, 1GB RAM
<charlie-tca> not in use
<theothestone> ooh charlie that just wastes electric
<ShootEmUp> I feel sad
<charlie-tca> and I burned up the other p4 and p3 last release
<theothestone> I work on alot of em so I get to toy w/ new and old
<charlie-tca> I think I have to buy another 64bit system for testing
<theothestone> be back food calling
<ShootEmUp> I've got a question, can you install 32bit packages on a 64bit Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<theothestone> charlie 64 is the only wise choice
<ShootEmUp> how?
<theothestone> install
<charlie-tca> apt-get install  or   synaptic package manager
<theothestone> easy
<charlie-tca> it doesn't really care
<ShootEmUp> cause I need 32bit ndiswrapper for my wireless
<charlie-tca> unless it is flash, then you have to use a wrapper
<ShootEmUp> 64bit ndiswrapper doesn't work with my windows drivers
<charlie-tca> I do a bit of testing on my systems
<charlie-tca> I need to pick up a notebook soon, too
<ShootEmUp> well does 32bit ndiswrapper work on 64bit Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't use wireless
<ShootEmUp> thanks for your help
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> I had 10 systems running a little over a year ago.
<ShootEmUp> I wrote about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645273
<charlie-tca> good. Maybe they can help
<ShootEmUp> I wrote it
<saintly> evening folks
<saintly> working on creating my own Xorg.config file, and ive run in terminal $ sudo xorg -configure to which i got these results: Fatal server error:
<saintly> Server is already active for display 0
<saintly> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<saintly> 	and start again.
<saintly> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<saintly> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<saintly>  for help.
<saintly>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<saintly> i have no idea what this error implies, but its stopping me from making a xorg.conf file
<Sysi> sudo service gdm stop
<Sysi> you can't create that file when xorg is running
<saintly> so stop xrog from running first
<dvanstone> testing
<saintly> got booted...
<saintly> alright so i have to have Xorg off in order to create a xorg conf file
<saintly> and sudo service gdm stop made my computer shut down lol
<Sysi> only graphics
<Sysi> in other words xserver
<saintly> then why did my computer turn off? lol
<Sysi> it shouldn't
<charlie-tca> use recovery mode and create it as root then
<saintly> ill try again
<saintly_> annnd here we go again
<saintly_> sysi: it put me onto a black screen said few things disabled, pulseaudio untouched... stuff along those lines, and then stopped, didnt do anything.
<saintly_> until i finally touched the power button, which immedialty sent it into shut down
<Sysi> ctrl alt F1 brings you to text console
<saintly_> so i need to shut down X server, do my instructions int othe text console, then what, turn it off and back on again?
<saintly_> or sudo service gdm start
<saintly_> well wish me luck, im going to try it..
<saintly_> just for posterior, how do i go about deleting a file in terminal?
<LK> if I were to take a *Buntu, and had Xfce, GNOME, and KDE all on it at once... what would I call it?
<dvanstone> does anyone know what the java is needed to play on pogo
<saintly_> Linux mutant Lk LOL
<dvanstone> LK ubuntu
<saintly_> no idea dvanstone
<saintly_> brb
<LK> but... it's just as much Kubuntu and Xubuntu!
<LK> :p
<saintly_> KUXBuntu
<saintly_> :D
<dvanstone> btu it is the gnome that makes it
<LK> ... I like that
<Sysi> *buntu
<LK> that works, too
<Sysi> basically they're all just ubuntu
<Sysi> but the gnome one is the actual ubuntu
<LK> thought: KUXbuntu for having all three, *Buntu for having no DE at all!
<dvanstone> LK I would guess it would be linux supported by debian
<Sysi> * means everything
<Sysi> *buntu or **buntu for server or any DE/WM
<dvanstone> debian is the base for all of them
<dvanstone> .deb
<dvanstone> unless we can say who owns the dot
<charlie-tca> dvanstone: you would call it whichever desktop you were using at the time
<dvanstone> tru charlie
<dvanstone> so which desktop am I in?
<saintly> OMG sysi thank you SO MUCH
<saintly> I cant believe it worked!!!
<saintly> Compiz fusion, running seemlessly on a computer with 250 MB ram!!
<saintly> this is truly stunning
#xubuntu 2010-12-23
<dvanstone> later fella's
<LK> and THAT is why I want to ditch Windows >.<
<cafejunkie> Quick question. What does GNOME use for sound that xfce (and lxde) does not? Had GNOME, installed xfce and lxde. Sound works fine in gnome not in the other two. ALSA settings OK, finds soundcard, nothing muted, pulseaudio is started and running
<cafejunkie> I also tried eSound insted of pulseaudo, still nothing
<charlie-tca> You have to turn it on in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> gnome does it by default
<charlie-tca> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mustafa> hi someone can help me?
<psycho_oreos> !ask | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycho_oreos> and again you have not told us what sort of dvdr is it
<mustafa> ok ı am new and ı use x ubuntu my dvdr not working ı tried alot but didnt worked
<mustafa> qsi dvdr
<psycho_oreos> I presume it cannot read any type of discs you put in?
<mustafa> yes
<mustafa> no answer from it
<mustafa> no signs
<mustafa> how can ı know wheather it is installed or nor
<mustafa> dev cdrom is empty
<mustafa> is there a program that ı can seee the hardware of me which is installed on xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> try doing ls -alh /dev/cdrom
<mustafa> ı dont know if dvdr is installed or not
<psycho_oreos> I don't know the GUI frontend but lshw comes in handy
<mustafa> ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<psycho_oreos> most likely the device is not supported/detected
<mustafa> description: IDE interface
<mustafa>              product: 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller
<mustafa>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<mustafa>              physical id: 1f.2
<mustafa>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2
<mustafa>              version: 02
<mustafa>              width: 32 bits
<mustafa>              clock: 66MHz
<mustafa>              capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list
<mustafa>              configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0
<mustafa>              resources: irq:19 ioport:1f0(size=8) ioport:3f6 ioport:170(size=8) ioport:376 ioport:18b0(size=16)
<mustafa>         *-serial UNCLAIMED
<mustafa>              description: SMBus
<mustafa>              product: N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller
<mustafa>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<mustafa>              physical id: 1f.3
<mustafa>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3
<mustafa>              version: 02
<mustafa>              width: 32 bits
<mustafa>              clock: 33MHz
<mustafa>              configuration: latency=0
<mustafa>              resources: ioport:18c0(size=32)
<psycho_oreos> do not paste into the channel
<mustafa> how can ı solve this proglem
<psycho_oreos> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho_oreos> and that was only a portion of the output
<mustafa> what shall ı do now
<psycho_oreos> which version of xubuntu are you running now?
<mustafa> 10.10
<psycho_oreos> well you haven't mentioned the model number of the dvdr device
<mustafa> ı dont kno it hw can ı find it
<psycho_oreos> you need to pastebin the output of lshw using sudo
<mustafa> ı can look to the bios
<psycho_oreos> there is no need to
<mustafa> PCI
<psycho_oreos> pci is not the model number
<mustafa> I KNOW BUT A VERY BÄ°G LÄ°ST I CANT FND Ä°T
<mustafa> SORRY
<psycho_oreos> !caps | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<psycho_oreos> and like I said, paste your output of lshw into pastebin, then paste me the link
<mustafa> ok
<mustafa> Paste from mustafa at Wed, 22 Dec 2010 22:36:34 +1000
<mustafa> is it ok ım new
<psycho_oreos> I need the link to the pastebin link
<psycho_oreos> the one that you pasted
<mustafa> ı cant make it
<mustafa> can ı paste here
<psycho_oreos> only the link, not the output
<psycho_oreos> the link should be available in the address bar
<mustafa> it want s an account
<mustafa> can you wait
<mustafa> for a while
<psycho_oreos> no pastebin should ask for an account, the account creation is optional
<mustafa> sory
<mustafa> Paste from mustafa at Thu, 23 Dec 2010 03:44:45 +0100
<mustafa> just this
<psycho_oreos> that isn't useful, that is not a link
<mustafa> nothing else happens
<psycho_oreos> which website did you use?
<mustafa> paste ubuntu . com
<freebird> i have a freash install and during boot its saying that kernal isn't found and then finishes boot any ideals ?
<psycho_oreos> when you hit paste, notice how the link in the address bar changes, paste the link from the address bar into the channel
<mustafa> ok
<mustafa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546807/
<mustafa> ok
<mustafa> ı have a girl and she is upset she cant watch cartoons :D
<freebird> is any techies online
<psycho_oreos> the cdrom device isn't even detected via lshw, it might even be externally connected or might not be powered on due to acpi restrictions
<psycho_oreos> freebird, which version of xubuntu?
<mustafa> it is connected
<freebird> psycho_oreos, 10.10
<mustafa> acpi restrictions how can be done :D,
<psycho_oreos> mustafa, connected how? via usb?
<mustafa> via
<mustafa> in the laptop
<freebird> psycho_oreos,  ty for replying
<psycho_oreos> freebird, weird, kernel isn't found could mean that there was something wrong with the installation
<psycho_oreos> nw
<freebird> knome,  hey bro
<psycho_oreos> mustafa, well according to lshw output the dvdr device isn't detected
<mustafa> what shall ı do
<psycho_oreos> mustafa, try to use another laptop/computer or some external dvd drive
<mustafa> it works in wista
<psycho_oreos> there might be an option of disabling acpi via grub
<freebird> psycho_oreos,  thats what i thought i redid it 3 times and it does same thing i'm mind boggled about if kernal not there it shouldn't boot
<freebird> reformatted
<mustafa> it works everywhere but not in xubuntu
<mustafa> do ı have to buy onother dvdr
<psycho_oreos> freebird, well, if grub is installed, you get grub bootloader that's standard process, but for kernel to go missing could either mean it wasn't installed properly or somehow grub got the wrong config line for kernel
<psycho_oreos> mustafa, you could try disabling acpi to see if it helps
<mustafa> how can ı disable it
<psycho_oreos> you need to edit the grub.cfg file iirc and append noacpi into kernel line
<mustafa> ok
<freebird> ok i'll google how to do that
<mustafa> can you write this
<mustafa> in terminal
<freebird> psycho_oreos,  ty
<mustafa> massage
<psycho_oreos> freebird, nw
<mustafa> sudo gedit grup.cfg iüs ok :D
<psycho_oreos> its not grup.cfg
<psycho_oreos> and it sits in a different location: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mustafa> can you write it to me
<psycho_oreos> ...
<mustafa> ı cant find
<mustafa> sudo gedit iirc
<mustafa> what shall ı write
<mustafa> are you ther
<mustafa> its closed in bios?
<mustafa> ı will re boot to close it in bios
<psycho_oreos> its got nothing to do with bios
<mustafa> on the net it says so
<mustafa> what do ı have to do
<psycho_oreos> give the online suggestion a try into disabling acpi via bios and if that doesn't work, disable it via linux kernel
<mustafa> thanks
<mustafa> but
<mustafa> ı cant disable it
<mustafa> ım new
<mustafa> pls write the terminal words for it
<psycho_oreos> saying that you're new isn't going to get you anywhere, what I would do is to start reading the link I posted before in regards to grub2
<psycho_oreos> or if you want a fuss free way, get an external dvd drive
<mustafa> ı readed it but it is very complicated
<mustafa> ı think you wont help me any more
<mustafa> thanks for your help good night
<saintly> hello all
<cinmoon> the 248GB NTFS partition my raw disk image only has about 20GB used, but gparted is only letting me shave off 10MB. I'd like it down to 100GB.
<xubuntu112> hi all
<Sysi> cinmoon: it's propably fragmented
<MorphixNW> can anyone recommend a good distribution thing, that I can dedicate usage of a computer too?
<MorphixNW> the ones where they use the idle time to work on new stuff
<well_laid_lawn> something like folding@home ?
<MorphixNW> not following you bud
<Sysi> boinc?
<MorphixNW> yes
<Sysi> just pick one
<Sysi> renderfarm or something
<MorphixNW> there are so many, I want it to be a good cause :)
<Sysi> "good" is dependant on you
<MorphixNW> not really lol
<Sysi> it is
<MorphixNW> but yeah, but you know what I mean
<Sysi> xubuntu is low-spwc thing, we don't know how to led extra we don't have :P
<MorphixNW> is there no xubuntu thing I can dedicate it too?
<well_laid_lawn> a list of boinc projects - http://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php
<Ycarene> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a machine, it boots to the cd and presents me with a menu, I can navigate it, but nothing happens when I press enter, enter works in other parts of the menu like language selection though.
<MorphixNW> what socket type would a P4 Dual Core be?
<Sysi> pentium 4 dualcore? WTF
<well_laid_lawn> that's the pentium D iirc so it is socket 775
<MorphixNW> ty
<MorphixNW> 775 is right :)
<MorphixNW> is it possible to get a 775 board that will take DDR3?
<well_laid_lawn> I doubt it
<Sysi> Ycarene: for how long? have you tried couple times and and checked the cd
<Ycarene> Yeah, the cd works fine of a different machine.
<Ycarene> I'm trying to set up a "new" machine that I've acquired.
<Ycarene> It's probably the computer, but I wanted to see if there was a known issue first before scrapping the project.
<well_laid_lawn> checked it using a different live cd?
<Ycarene> I could try an arch linux cd I have laying around, one sec.
<well_laid_lawn> woot Archlinux :)
<MorphixNW> will xubuntu 10.10 run well on: AMD Barton 2500+ and 1.25GB DDR RAM?
<MorphixNW> better or worse than: Intel C700 1.6Ghz and 1GB DDR2 RAM?
<MorphixNW> is there any bench marking software out there?
<well_laid_lawn> my guess is it would be better
<charlie-tca> should run well on either one of those
<MorphixNW> I am currently running on the later spec'd so
<MorphixNW> but I have the parts for the first spec'd just laying around
<MorphixNW> but its the AMD vs INTEL question and the difference not only in the amount of RAM but the different types of RAM also
<MorphixNW> I want to do something really crazy lol, I have too much time and too many parts just laying idle, I need a project that is just whacky :)
<Sysi> gentoo
<MorphixNW> gentoo? I heard the name but thats about it
<MorphixNW> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Sysi> they have great installation manual, tens of pages. Already sorry for offtopic
<MorphixNW> offtopic a tad, but its dead in here.... still sitting waiting a question :)
<MorphixNW> Sysi: how would gentoo be a crazy project?
<Sysi> see that installation manual
<knome> MorphixNW, start working with xfce :P
<Sysi> WoW :D (wouldn't run on that)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<MorphixNW> I have been googling without much success.... I am looking for a good guide to help me install ubuntu from usb
<Sysi> menu -> system → create starup disk
<Sysi> *startup
<MorphixNW> awesome thats what I wanted to hear
<MorphixNW> hmmm only I dont have that option in System
<MorphixNW> sorry, yes I do its just called something slightly different
<MorphixNW> "Startup Disk Creator"
<charlie-tca> There is also http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: perfect thank you
<ShootEmUp> hello
<MorphixNW> hey ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<MorphixNW> not much
<MorphixNW> working on another ubuntu machine
<ShootEmUp> Cool, whatcha going to do to it?
<MorphixNW> I have an old HP Compaq IPAQ Desktop
<ShootEmUp> specs?
<MorphixNW> PIII 1000Mhz and 512MB SDRAM
<ShootEmUp> yup, right on the borderline between ubuntu & xubuntu
<MorphixNW> it had a Celeron 700 in it earlier, but I got tons of parts so I beefed it up some
<ShootEmUp> you could go either way with no problems
<MorphixNW> well I am heading for Xubuntu-Alternative-10.10
<ShootEmUp> good idea
<MorphixNW> :)
<ShootEmUp> what kind of internet? wireless or wired>
<MorphixNW> wired
<MorphixNW> so should be a breeze
<MorphixNW> onboard NIC, Video and Sound
<ShootEmUp> yup, only thing is video card. should work but they do have issues sometimes
<ShootEmUp> scrach that
<MorphixNW> if this "startup disk creator" turns out as easy as it should, well, I got lots more machine to bring back to life
<ShootEmUp> you installing via USB drive?
<MorphixNW> yes, no CDROM
<MorphixNW> problems with that method?
<ShootEmUp> Okay, just make sure it can, My can but you have to go to the boot selector to do it
<MorphixNW> hmm good point
<MorphixNW> havent checked that yet
<ShootEmUp> Does it have a floppy drive?
<MorphixNW> nope, once upon a time it had a CDROM, but it was none standard (laptop drive) so the connector is not IDE
<dr4c4n> usb?
<MorphixNW> yes
<dr4c4n> put the distro on a usb key and boot :D
<ShootEmUp> What OS is on it right now?
<dr4c4n> ah.. someone else pointed that out above me, my bad
<MorphixNW> none
<MorphixNW> currently no OS
<ShootEmUp> yeah some BIOSs can't boot from USB
<MorphixNW> I got a four screen setup, but currently only one working :)
<ShootEmUp> depends really
<MorphixNW> I want them all to do something
<ShootEmUp> 4 screens!?! what are you going to do with 4 screens
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: collaborative or individual something(s)
<MorphixNW> yes it can boot from usb device
<ShootEmUp> sweet, your good to go
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: not decided yet
<MorphixNW> I have the hardware for either
<dr4c4n> sweet, did u get that pos touchscreen working?
<MorphixNW> nope
<dr4c4n> how many toys u got ;) lol.. just kidding
<MorphixNW> would really love that working as it would cut down the amount of mice/kbs
<dr4c4n> I think it's great you are setting them all up
<MorphixNW> I got way too much stuff mate
<ShootEmUp> me to
<MorphixNW> I cant bin working parts so :)
<dr4c4n> shall I post my mail drop?? parts are welcome ;)
<MorphixNW> I will turn one into a SmoothWall
<dr4c4n> smoothwall?
<ShootEmUp> ??
<MorphixNW> dedicated firewall
<MorphixNW> www.smoothwall.org
<ShootEmUp> Ahh
<dr4c4n> sweet thx 4 the link
<MorphixNW> anytime
<MorphixNW> and I think possibly a FreeNAS box too
<MorphixNW> and maybe even a FreePBX
<dr4c4n> woot.. connected and well boxed
<MorphixNW> maybe I could run a free opensource VOIP service :P
<MorphixNW> people ask me why I do all this and have so much stuff, my answer is always "WHY NOT?" :P
<ShootEmUp> exactly
<dr4c4n> precisely
<MorphixNW> what you guys think of a ubuntu voip service of some kind? is that even possible?
<ShootEmUp> yeah
<dr4c4n> sip?
<ShootEmUp> he could host a TS3 server
<MorphixNW> would there be a call/need for such a thing
<MorphixNW> sip maybe yeah
<MorphixNW> would be nice to host something useful and used by others, could even turn into a project of its own
<dr4c4n> sounds kewl
<ShootEmUp> sound awesome
<MorphixNW> I have the drive to do this stuff, but my knowledge of ubuntu is all new and not very deep yet lol
<MorphixNW> I have the time and resources
<ShootEmUp> thats what these IRCs are for
<ShootEmUp> To help peoples knowlage
<MorphixNW> :)
<MorphixNW> so where would one start with a ubuntu SIP server?
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825040
<MorphixNW> I have a couple of Compaq Proliant Dual CPU Servers
<dr4c4n> http://www.opensips.org/
<ShootEmUp> http://tinyurl.com/2v5esgn
<dr4c4n> lol @ ShootEmUp
<dr4c4n> nice link. btw it's funny how some results are different from different areas for different ppl now
<MorphixNW> very true
<ShootEmUp> thought It would help
<dr4c4n> I gotta get back to werk ttyl, good luck setting up all ur bits n' bobs MorphixNW
<ShootEmUp> ttyl
<MorphixNW> ok thank you dr4c4n
<ShootEmUp> opensips.org seems like a good site
<ShootEmUp> you should look into it
<MorphixNW> is it strange too know that "sudo apt-get install asterisk" works?
<ShootEmUp> whats it do?
<MorphixNW> asterisk pbx
<ShootEmUp> !asterisk
<ShootEmUp> ubottu knows nothing
<well_laid_lawn> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3488 kB, installed size 9820 kB
<MorphixNW> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.asterisk.org%2F&rct=j&q=asteriskpbx&ei=eW8TTcPeB8-xhAf73Y23Dg&usg=AFQjCNFP6oMYWBGTVuYj-askh0LA_wUM1w&cad=rja
<MorphixNW> yuk what a messes link sorry
<MorphixNW> http://www.asterisk.org/
<ShootEmUp> thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> heh np :)
<MorphixNW> what you reckon ShootEmUp?
<MorphixNW> ah what the heck, ill let it do the install :)
<MorphixNW> how bad can it be lol
<MorphixNW> its in the repos
<ShootEmUp> can't hurt
<MorphixNW> too much ;)
<ShootEmUp> IDK, this is not my area of expertese
<MorphixNW> nor mine
<MorphixNW> new ground is always good
<ShootEmUp> true
<MorphixNW> otherwise we would all be using Bindows lol
<ShootEmUp> ain't that the truth
<MorphixNW> anyone know when 11.04 will be release?
<ShootEmUp> apirl 2011
<MorphixNW> sounds good
<MorphixNW> is it possible to upgrade without a reinstall?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<MorphixNW> dangerous or?
<ShootEmUp> warrning!! it can break your ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> cause errors
<Sysi> it *should* not
<ShootEmUp> not destroy any thing, but screw up your system
<Sysi> but yes, it can
<ShootEmUp> what he said
<MorphixNW> lol
<MorphixNW> hmmm
<MorphixNW> good backup util?
<ShootEmUp> "The Ubuntu 11.04 is the 14th release of  Ubuntu. Natty Narwhal shall be released on 28 th April, the coming year 2011."
<ShootEmUp> found it finaly
<ShootEmUp> http://tipsneeded.com/ubuntu-11-04-release-date/
<MorphixNW> anyone know of a decent backup utility?
<Sysi> cp -a
<Sysi> rsync
<ShootEmUp> QtDSync for GUI people
<ShootEmUp> backup to internet? or to differant hard disk?
<Sysi> Qt sounds kde-program
<MorphixNW> thanks guys
<ShootEmUp> IDK if its in the repos
<ShootEmUp> Its not, so try something else first
<ShootEmUp> !info gtkrsync
<ubottu> gtkrsync (source: gtkrsync): GUI front-end to display rsync status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2643 kB, installed size 12540 kB
<ShootEmUp> rsync is the best backup tool
<ShootEmUp> but is command line
<Sysi> it doesn't mean hard
<MorphixNW> anyone got a board with lots RAM slots? DDR
<MorphixNW> i got a whole stack of 128MB DDR strips
<ShootEmUp> nope
<charlie-tca> I already have too many
<MorphixNW> lol me too
<ShootEmUp> I tell you what you should do with your spare computer parts, build a File/Printer server for your house
<ShootEmUp> file and printer share across your house
<MorphixNW> I got one of those
<ShootEmUp> ok
<MorphixNW> ;)
<ShootEmUp> :-(
<MorphixNW> next is a firewall
<MorphixNW> maybe a freenas
<MorphixNW> I have a Compaq Proliant PL800 (true server) that is not in use, I think that will be the freenas as I have a Compaq Drive Array as well
<MorphixNW> hmmm this machine isnt likking the idea of a usb boot
<oCatacoo> Morphix what is up?
<oCatacoo> Morphix why would the machine likk
<ShootEmUp> Not booting?
<MorphixNW> nope
<MorphixNW> ignoring it
<ShootEmUp> you set it up right?
<oCatacoo> what is the machine spec
<ShootEmUp> you know how to get into your BIOS settings?
<MorphixNW> clearly not lol
<MorphixNW> I can bring up the boot menu
<MorphixNW> and choose usb
<MorphixNW> but nothing after that
<oCatacoo> what machine spec
<MorphixNW> PIII 1Ghz, 512MB
<ShootEmUp> I guess you should try UNetBootIn
<oCatacoo> bios
<MorphixNW> ?
<oCatacoo> ?io
<ShootEmUp> do you have a windows computer?
<ShootEmUp> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 274 kB, installed size 808 kB
<ShootEmUp> ohh didn't it was for linux to
<charlie-tca> um, yes, we don't recommend anything be done through windows, if we can help it.
<ShootEmUp> if you are using the alternate install CD to make the USB, you might have problems because of that
<MorphixNW> how so?
<ShootEmUp> Live CDs work better
<Sysi> alternate disks work differently
<oCatacoo> sticks are more versitile
<ShootEmUp> atleast with UNetbootin
<Sysi> they do the installation in a bit different way
<ShootEmUp> exactly
<MorphixNW> great so now I have to download another big file
<oCatacoo> Morphix what are you downloading it on a phone?
<MorphixNW> not all all no. broadband
<oCatacoo> low disc space?
<MorphixNW> nope, just that I have only just downloaded the alternate install
<MorphixNW> more of pain rather than a problem
<oCatacoo> well that happens
<MorphixNW> ok download is done
<ShootEmUp> sorry, should hve told you it might not work.
<MorphixNW> dont stress :)
<ShootEmUp> I didn't think of it
<MorphixNW> now back to the "startup disk creator"
<ShootEmUp> yup
<ShootEmUp> should work now
<MorphixNW> learnt how not too do it if nothing else hahahaha
<MorphixNW> :)
<jeward> Is there an easy way to list th proprietary drivers installed?
<oCatacoo> net installs are fairly simplified these days
<MorphixNW> does anyone know if ubuntu would care if I told devede to work on a file that is on another machines hdd? so long as it could see it and has permissions etc
<ShootEmUp> maybe, depends if its a ext* drive
<MorphixNW> would be the same on both machines
<MorphixNW> ext2 probably
<ShootEmUp> ok, you shouldn't have a problem
<oCatacoo> wahwah ext2
<charlie-tca> jeward: since they are now mostly in the kernel, no
<MorphixNW> I want one machine to do one task and drop the completed file onto another machine, that machine then works on it and drops the completed file onto a third machine, the third would then complete the job
<MorphixNW> so that one machine doesnt have to do all three jobs
<ShootEmUp> you could probably write a script for that
<MorphixNW> hmmmm
<ShootEmUp> but thats out of my field
<oCatacoo> Morhix would 1 be a serv and the 2nd a client
<MorphixNW> would be nice to make it work like a production line that is somewhat automated, but its not my field either
<ShootEmUp> you could make a script that waits for a file to be made, then preforms actions, then sends it to the next computer
<MorphixNW> hmmm
<MorphixNW> ShootEmUp: you in #xubuntu-offtopic?
<MorphixNW> anyone had an success with a USB to VGA adapter on ubuntu?
<ShootEmUp> nope
<charlie-tca> they have such a thing?
<ShootEmUp> I've herd of USB monitors, but not USB toVGA adaptors
<Morphix> arhhhh i got disconnected, but why does my username still up?
<Sysi> ping timelimit
<TheSheep> Morphix: that's called a ghost, freenode.net has a section on that in the faq
<ShootEmUp> ask charlie-tca to kick your old name
<TheSheep> Morphix: basically the server doesn't know yet that you disconnected
<Morphix> oh ok
<TheSheep> and now he left XD
<ShootEmUp> YAY!
<MorphixNW> woot
<MorphixNW> man this format operation is taking its sweet merry time
<ShootEmUp> they do
<ShootEmUp> what you using to do it with? gparted?
<MorphixNW> yeah
<ShootEmUp> what % is it at?
<MorphixNW> doesnt say
<ShootEmUp> oh ok
<MorphixNW> just operation 0 of 1 completed
<charlie-tca> My 400GB drives take a very long time to run that, too
<MorphixNW> wow hope I never have to format my 1TB then
<MorphixNW> its just completed so :)
 * charlie-tca defines very long in more than minutes, too
<ShootEmUp> that took awile
<ShootEmUp> you gonna install now?
<MorphixNW> well now the startup disk creator doesnt like the drive
<MorphixNW> gonna grab another one
<oCatacoo> MorphixNW what tool are / did you use to form at
<ShootEmUp> he used gparted
<nirazio> In GNOME, I know you can do this by right-clicking the panel, clicking properties, then going to the Background tab and selecting "Solid Color" and then full transparency.  But in Xubuntu, there's no option for this. How would I achieve the same effect on Xubuntu?
<oCatacoo> Shoot Em is that compatable with all drives
<charlie-tca> nirazio: changing the theme file itself. There is no option for that
<ShootEmUp> Its not good with RAIDs or Dynamic drives
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: does it even work?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: last time I checked, the plugins had its own background
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, by re-writing the gtk theme, yes
<ShootEmUp> oCatacoo, if you don't know what they are odds are you are not using them
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: theme or theme engine?
<charlie-tca> theme itself
<oCatacoo> odd are off
<charlie-tca> for the panel, not the plugins
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: if theme, then you don't need to rewrite it, you just add the lines to .gtkrc-2.0
<charlie-tca> maybe, I don't know
<TheSheep> let me try
<charlie-tca> You could also do it with window Manager Tweaks, compositor, couldn't you?
<MorphixNW> how do I install gnome task manager? someone told me a few days ago, but I forget the name
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: no, that will make the whole panel transparent, with icons and all
<oCatacoo> Shoot Em I got a 64mb drive that weighs close to 60# wonder if gnome partition editor can help
<ShootEmUp> 64MB, or 64GB
<ShootEmUp> ?
<MorphixNW> hmm it seems that this thing has made a mess of my external drives
<ShootEmUp> !info gnome-task-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-task-manager does not exist in maverick
<oCatacoo> Shoot Em 64Mb
<ShootEmUp> gparted should work just fine
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor
<ShootEmUp> !info gnome-system-monitor
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 434 kB, installed size 5544 kB
<oCatacoo> I will try later when I am boared
<MorphixNW> thank Charlie-tca
<oCatacoo> gotta jet
<oCatacoo> C Ya
<MorphixNW> for some reason my system is now failing to mount drives
<ShootEmUp> ttyl
<MorphixNW> saying volumes are locked
<ShootEmUp> are they mounted?
<MorphixNW> yes I can see the icon
<ShootEmUp> unmount them
<MorphixNW> hmm not mounted even though I can see the icon
<MorphixNW> I have mount option
<ShootEmUp> in gparted, right click on the drive you want to edit. then select unmount
<ShootEmUp> MorphixNW, did it work?
<MorphixNW> hang on.... gparted not loading lol
<ShootEmUp> ohh ok
<MorphixNW> ok its working now
<MorphixNW> I cant unmount, its not mounted
<ShootEmUp> ok
<ShootEmUp> I gotta go now
<MorphixNW> ok chow
<ShootEmUp> ttyl everyone
<robertzaccour> in xfce i have mic static problems, don't have this issue in gnome. any ideas?
<robertzaccour> in xfce i have mic static problems, don't have this issue in gnome. any ideas?
<charlie-tca> !patience | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<robertzaccour> charlie-tca, i saw that jk_ entered after i asked the first time. maybe he could help? just a thought. no need to go all infobot columed on me haha
<charlie-tca> no need to ask for each person entering either
<robertzaccour> charlie-tca, i can see i'm interrupting very congested chat conversation. right...
<MorphixNW> only thing I could suggest is that the two use different drivers
<robertzaccour> MorphixNW, thanks. i thought that might be it. i'm gonna try a couple more things, might revert back to gnome i dunno
<MorphixNW> could try simply changing the sound system maybe?
<robertzaccour> MorphixNW, yeah, about to try pulseaudio
<MorphixNW> hmmm that is resource hungry
<MorphixNW> oss or alsa maybe
<MorphixNW> I am gonna go eat ttyl
<robertzaccour> MorphixNW, pulseaudio only had master in the volume selection, guess that wouldn't be it
<robertzaccour> oh well
<robertzaccour> ok later MorphixNW have fun be good :)
<MorphixNW> hey
<MorphixNW> I am having real trouble with "Startup Disk Creator"
<MorphixNW> I trying to use "startup disk creator" however, I keep getting error when selecting the drive to use "org.freedesktop.UDisks,Error.Inhibited: Deamon is inhibited"
<MorphixNW> apparently that means that the disk needs to be aurthurised, how on earth do I do that?
<MorphixNW> Yeah that is what the error means, why cant it just say that tho?
<MorphixNW> also it would be good for guides to warn about encrypted systems, that drives need to be connected before the passphase is entered
<MorphixNW> I had no idea that this was the case, but only by chance did I think to try it
<charlie-tca> and how would it know to decrypt that drive if it is not there when authorizing it/
<charlie-tca> ? ;-)
<MorphixNW> well it knew it was protected. it could of stated that than a load of bumf that means nothing
<MorphixNW> if it can tell me that msg "org.freedesktop.UDisks,Error.Inhibited: Deamon is inhibited"" I would expect a better output to be shown to the user
<MorphixNW> I think these are probably the reason why more less knowledgable users wont ever convert
<MorphixNW> because you need to be an expert to even think about sorting even the most basic of problems
<MorphixNW> hate to say it, but it is more clearly now why MS have cornered the global
<MorphixNW> the interface is light years ahead of the rest
<MorphixNW> excluding maybe OS X >
<well_laid_lawn> you could ask for the money you spent on xubuntu to be refunded if you want...
<MorphixNW> lmfao
<MorphixNW> I love it I really do, but its a pain in the behind
<MorphixNW> I cant imagine how a regular user like my mum would cope
<MorphixNW> I think there are some "in your face" things that need to be looked at IMHO
<MorphixNW> I know it works if you know how, but what about when you dont?
<MorphixNW> needs to be more intuitive
<MorphixNW> and defo needs to throw out better error messages
<MorphixNW> I mean I spent 2hrs+ trying to create a startup disk, when it needed to tell me was "I cant access the drive you muppet" and I would of fixed it in seconds
<charlie-tca> Are you saying Microsoft now tells you when the missing encrypted drive is not plugged in?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Most newbie users introduced to Xubuntu say it's easier to use than Windows.
<MorphixNW> the external drive is not encrypted, but my system is
<charlie-tca> Most new users are not unplugging their drives, either
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<MorphixNW> so yeah I expect it to say something like "I cannot access that drive" "access denied" anything other then something silly like ""org.freedesktop.UDisks,Error.Inhibited: Deamon is inhibited"
<MorphixNW> so most users never unplug and external drive do they not?
<MorphixNW> silly thing to say
<charlie-tca> "new users"
<MorphixNW> new users are will push things forward
<MorphixNW> making it more attractive to them is what its all about
<Psilocybin_Elf> ^^ I have had a similar problem with my external hard drive recently displaying the same message
<MorphixNW> not making it a boffs only clu
<charlie-tca> well, I am going for a walk. rant in offtopic is better
<MorphixNW> club*
<Psilocybin_Elf> This has only been happing since i moved house and set up my desktop box again
<Psilocybin_Elf> i assumed it some hard drive fault??!
<MorphixNW> there you go
<MorphixNW> so wouldnt it be nice for the system to tell us something we can actually work with?
<MorphixNW> without being a boff for the passed 5yrs or more just to be able to setup an external hard drive
<Psilocybin_Elf> thou my hard drive has worked fine on this 8.10 box for several years, it's only when i moved house it's decided to eject itself when it wants to
<MorphixNW> I feel I have a very strong point to make, which is very ontopic
<MorphixNW> I didnt see many people suggesting anything even close to encryption when I was asking for help, so even the boffs couldnt sort it, because it didnt give anything close to a sensisble error
<MorphixNW> so garbage errors and spitting out junk...... well thats one thing that needs to be addressed in order to move forwards into a more user friendly enviroment....rant over
<xubuntu803> i have one of the usb phone connectors you buy at walmrt for 40 bucks does it work with xubuntu
<xubuntu803> magicjack
<xubuntu803> uh hello
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu803> does the magicjack usb phone work with xubuntu
<TheSheep> you might want to check the compatibility list
<TheSheep> !compatibility
<xubuntu803> ok and were would i find that at
<TheSheep> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<TheSheep> here it is
<TheSheep> it's very incomplete, your device may still work even if it's not mentioned
<TheSheep> btw, if it works with ubuntu, it will work with xubuntu
<xubuntu803> ok the other question i have is how do i get my windows mobile phone to sync with xubuntu via bluetooth
<xubuntu803> sheep ya there
<xubuntu803> hello
<TheSheep> no idea, maybe someone else
<TheSheep> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xubuntu803> i can get it to pair via bluetooth but i cant get it to sync like i do in windows with activesync
<xubuntu803> anyone have any ideas on how to sync xubuntu with windows mobile via bluetooth
<TheSheep> what does it sync exactly?
<xubuntu803> transfering and installing apps music pics etc
<dvanstone> hello
<xubuntu803> basicly the same as bluetoothing two computers together
<xubuntu803> hello dvan
<dvanstone> hello 803
<xubuntu803> everyone please excuse me i need to reboot momentairily
<TheSheep> well, the default app lets you send files
<xubuntu803> i wish i knew how to install ubuntu or a flavor of it onto my phone and get away from that windows mobile crap
<dvanstone> anyone know if I am using lvm can I change from grub to grub2
<dvanstone> guess that may be out of the scope but simply if I am using f14 would I be able to load other os at boot as option
<dvanstone> anyonearound?
<mark76> Me
<dvanstone> lost ya was looking tru the commands for this app
<dvanstone> howdy mark
<mark76> Hello
<mark76> What's up?
<TheSheep> dvanstone: sure, you can have as many operating systems in the boot menu as you want
<dvanstone> TheSheep I gots an issue then I got disk that I can see the parts but not boot the parts
<TheSheep> dvanstone: is that an old computer?
<dvanstone> fairly new
<TheSheep> ok, then it's not that
<dvanstone> what happened is I was selecting from bios the other disk and forgot to unplug it at new install so it re/wrote the boot on that disc or something like
<TheSheep> ah, ok, you should be able to recover that with the rescue mode on the livecd
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<TheSheep> dvanstone: see that 'restore grub' howto
<dvanstone> do I need the original install disc or would I just disble/unplug the one disc that boots
<dvanstone> because the disc that doesnt boot I can mount all the parts from the one that is running
<dvanstone> just won't boot into the OSes "3" *buntu that can be mounted and the one that boots is running legacy grub the while the other I assume is grub2
<dvanstone> !cookie | TheSheep
<ubottu> TheSheep: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TheSheep> dvanstone: you can mount it and chroot into it
<dvanstone> really
<dvanstone> howso
<TheSheep> dvanstone: you just have to mount the proc and dev inside the other filesystem
<TheSheep> that howto doesn't explain it? let me see
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<dvanstone> ShootEm -Hey
<mark76> Back
<dvanstone> in/out in/out you sure
<mark76> I've had to switch to XChat
<ShootEmUp> yeah, Xchat is the bomb
<mark76> I wish it had graphic emoticons
<dvanstone> well if the gchat was workin on lynx id be on it
<mark76> :( just doesn't work for me
<mark76> Aesthetically
<dvanstone> well ;)
<TheSheep> dvanstone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Preparing Your Working Environment
<TheSheep> dvanstone: it talks about how to mount the partitions and chroot into them
<ShootEmUp> whats the problem?
<dvanstone> trying to fix an install
<ShootEmUp> can't boot into it?
<dvanstone> yes can but wont load
<ShootEmUp> ahh, any error mesages?
<dvanstone> hmmm I will be back gotta reload to see it
<ShootEmUp> okay
<ShootEmUp> so no problems to solve?
<ShootEmUp> anyone?
<Sysi> i'm too embarrased to tell about them
<ShootEmUp> let me rephrase that, any UBUNTU problems?
<d-stone> okay this may be more productive
<ShootEmUp> do tell
<dVan> well on a live disc here I will let it reboot and read that error in d-stone
<ShootEmUp> okay
<d-stone> give it a sec
<d-stone> gives error no sucj device
<d-stone> then prompt grub rescue>
<ShootEmUp> not reconizing your hard disk
<ShootEmUp> or the partition grub is on was destroyed
<d-stone> what suggestions do you have
<ShootEmUp> do you have any other OS on this computer?
<ShootEmUp> the computer with the error
<d-stone> yes on that drive several *buntu builds and the other disc loads fine and has f13/f14
<ShootEmUp> so 1 hard disk won't boot
<d-stone> tru
<d-stone> but can be mounted from other
<ShootEmUp> any other OS on the HD that won't boot
<d-stone> just this discs oses
<ShootEmUp> Okay, looks like you need to reinstall Grub or Ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> your choice, reinstalling grub is faster, but ubuntu is easyer
<d-stone> reinstall grub can this be done from the xubuntu cd
<ShootEmUp> Live CD or Alternate install CD?
<d-stone> regular not unleaded please
<ShootEmUp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ShootEmUp> It might help you get grub back
<d-stone> just got that link a minute ago from sheep
<ShootEmUp> sorry
<d-stone> I will read
<d-stone> thats ok
<ShootEmUp> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ you might want to try the Rescatux CD
<ShootEmUp> Fixes Grub2
<d-stone> !cookie | ShootEmUp
<ubottu> ShootEmUp: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ShootEmUp> sweet
<d-stone> thx
<ShootEmUp> I love cookies
<d-stone> Ill be back in a few
<ShootEmUp> okay
<ShootEmUp> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<xubuntu286> Gotta love the good times. As opposed to the bad times, they are ace.
<ShootEmUp> ookaay...
<xubuntu286> Gotta love the low prices. As opposed to the high prices, they are miraculous
<ShootEmUp> If your just gonna say random stuff, get off this channal
<charlie-tca> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: be nice, please. We value politeness highly
<xubuntu286> Alrighty then
<ShootEmUp> sorry
<charlie-tca> We do ask that such things be stopped, but you can do that without being rude
<ShootEmUp> I overreact sometimes
<ShootEmUp> I'm sorry
<charlie-tca> We will help you with that.
<ShootEmUp> just wanting to help someone
<charlie-tca> xubuntu286: please don't do that anymore. such things are fine in #xubuntu-offtopic, but this channel is for support
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: sometimes we just have to wait for people to need help :-)
<xubuntu286> I do apologize. Thank you much
<charlie-tca> You are doing great!
<charlie-tca> thanks, xubuntu286
<ShootEmUp> !cookie | charlie-tca
<ubottu> charlie-tca: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lighta> hi guys, eh who can point me a good programs to look ext3 on windows ?
<charlie-tca> I must have stuck around long enough, the stuff rubs off on me
<ShootEmUp> lighta, ext2read
<charlie-tca> I don't know how you will see ext3 on windows. Ask in ##windows maybe
<ShootEmUp> lighta, privte chat
<charlie-tca> :-)
<lighta> there a chan windows ?
<lighta> for real ?
<lighta> wow
<lighta> thx
<charlie-tca> for real. But see ShootEmUp 's last words, too.
<lighta> ok i'll try it =)
<wizardslovak> hello people
<ShootEmUp> hello
<lighta> hi
<wizardslovak> i always have problems with partitioning
<wizardslovak> i got new pc
<ShootEmUp> My name peggy, you have problem
<wizardslovak> and i want to install xubuntu on it
<wizardslovak> 160 gb and 1tb hard drives
<wizardslovak> id like to install it on 160
<wizardslovak> i know boot , swap and / are important
<wizardslovak> anything else?
<ShootEmUp> you can get bye with just / and swap if you want
<Sysi> /boot actually isn't
<Sysi> you can have entire / on that disc, and TB just for data
<wizardslovak> yea
<Sysi> separate /home partiton is maybe nice
<ShootEmUp> Okay, I assume it has windows Vista/7 on already, correct?
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> no windows
<ShootEmUp> nothing right?
<wizardslovak> i want to separate os from data
<lighta> do you want it afterward ?
<wizardslovak> nothing
<wizardslovak> i jsut build pc , 30 mins ago
<lighta> should be better to install windows then linux ?
<wizardslovak> i dont want windows at all
<lighta> in case you wanted it
<lighta> ok
<wizardslovak> point of this pc is date server and web server
<wizardslovak> with xubuntu
<wizardslovak> ;)
<lighta> then iptables is important
<wizardslovak> yea
<lighta> =)
<Sysi> you can have like 10GB for / and rest just something for data
<ShootEmUp> ok, you want, 100MB /boot, 30GB /, 2GB swap, & the rest /home
<wizardslovak> fr now it will be just LAN data server
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> and mountpoint for 1tb hard drive?
<charlie-tca> give boot a little more now. It uses more with grub2 than with grub1
<ShootEmUp> don't mount it yet
<wizardslovak> ok so 100mb /boot primary?
<ShootEmUp> 200MB /boot sound good?
<charlie-tca> at least 200mb now. The kernel fills it up fast now
<wizardslovak> ok
<ShootEmUp> Okay
<wizardslovak> ext4?
<charlie-tca> since they no longer delete the old kernels, if you forget to, to will run out of space quickly
<ShootEmUp> ext2 for /boot I think
<ShootEmUp> how much RAM does it have?
<lighta> aren't something to delete old kerner automatically when you get a new one ?
<lighta> like quota space ?
<wizardslovak> 4gb
<ShootEmUp> whoa, you might just need 1GB swap, unless you want to hibernate
<wizardslovak> i read somewhere that u need 2x ram for swap
<ShootEmUp> not really if you have alot of RAM
<wizardslovak> ok so
<wizardslovak> 1gb good enough
<ShootEmUp> unless you want hibernate
<wizardslovak> partition for swap is primary or logical?
<ShootEmUp> either
<wizardslovak> well pc will run 24/7
<ShootEmUp> 1GB swap is fine
<wizardslovak> logical or primary?
<ShootEmUp> either will do
<wizardslovak> ok done
<wizardslovak> now rest for /?
<ShootEmUp> might as well do logical
<ShootEmUp> that will work
<ShootEmUp> but
<ShootEmUp> you might want seperate /home
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> ok so what should i do with all the left space
<ShootEmUp> give it to home
<ShootEmUp> */home
<wizardslovak> now i dont get it
<wizardslovak> so should i separate it ? or leave it?
<ShootEmUp> okay, 200MB /boot, 30GB /, 1GB swap, the rest goes to /home
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> 30gb for / , enough?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<ShootEmUp> or you can have no /home, and give all the leftover space to /
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> well i wont install many apps
<wizardslovak> so i dont really need lots of space
<wizardslovak> now that 1tb hard drive
<ShootEmUp> what is it formated to?
<wizardslovak> ill do that /home2
<wizardslovak> noting
<wizardslovak> brand new drive
<ShootEmUp> okay, ext2,ext3,ext4 will work
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> ext4
<ShootEmUp> take your choice, I recomend ext4
<wizardslovak> well
<wizardslovak> i am noob
<wizardslovak> with this
<wizardslovak> so id prefer your advice
<wizardslovak> ;)
<ShootEmUp> no problems
<ShootEmUp> I love helping people
<wizardslovak> same here
<wizardslovak> so partitiong is done
<wizardslovak> now install
<ShootEmUp> yup, do you have all the mount points set?
<wizardslovak> yes sir
<ShootEmUp> then install
<wizardslovak> oki installing
<wizardslovak> then just settup ssh
<wizardslovak> hmm
<ShootEmUp> can't help you there
<wizardslovak> i know that one
<ShootEmUp> don't know much about ssh
<wizardslovak> need to set up remote desktop viewer
<wizardslovak> ssh i still remember
<wizardslovak> how long you have been using xubuntu?
<ShootEmUp> about 6 months
<d-stone> ShottEm I think I will backup and reinstall
<wizardslovak> btw
<wizardslovak> i got ubuntu on laptop
<ShootEmUp> d-stone, good idea
<wizardslovak> it was on ethernet since begining
<wizardslovak> now i need it to be wireless
<wizardslovak> but i cant find settings for it
<ShootEmUp> chances are your wireless is not supported by linux
<wizardslovak> i am sure they are
<ShootEmUp> however, you could be able to ndiswrapper
<wizardslovak> i had kubuntu some time ago and it worked without problems
<ShootEmUp> okay
<ShootEmUp> Ubuntu right?
<wizardslovak> kubuntu with kde4
<ShootEmUp> No the new install
<ShootEmUp> whats on it now
<wizardslovak> o n laptop is xubuntu
<ShootEmUp> okay, do you have it on and with you
<wizardslovak> typing from it
<ShootEmUp> okay, look for the network icon
<wizardslovak> got it
<ShootEmUp> left click, and it should show you avilable wireless networks
<wizardslovak> oh wait
<wizardslovak> actually i thought u ment icon in "aplications"
<wizardslovak> otherwiese i dont see no network icon tho
<lighta> add notification zone
<lighta> on your panel
<lighta> then you'll see what he mean
<lighta> I think
<wizardslovak> no
<ShootEmUp> yup he should
<wizardslovak> log out , clock , xchat , firefox
<wizardslovak> thats it
<lighta> ye but
<lighta> right clik on panel
<lighta> add element
<lighta> notification zone
<ShootEmUp> do that
<wizardslovak> "there is already a nitification area running on this screen"
<ShootEmUp> okay
<lighta> oh and no network icon ?
<ShootEmUp> what icons are in it?
<lighta> hmm if you'r on ethenet should look like a black box with a link
<wizardslovak> nope
<wizardslovak> none like that
<wizardslovak> i am 64 bit thos
<lighta> wait i'l do a screenshot
<lighta> ah
<lighta> idk if panel chnge then
<wizardslovak> yea
<lighta> oh btw are you on xfce ?
<wizardslovak> i got one on top one on bottom
<wizardslovak> yes
<wizardslovak> xfce4
<lighta> k
<lighta> well i'll try snapshot anyway for you
<lighta> give me 2min
<wizardslovak> sure
<wizardslovak> take your time
<ShootEmUp> try system-admin-network connections
<ShootEmUp> in your menu
<wizardslovak> there is no admin in system
 * charlie-tca thinks Xubuntu 10.04 does not really like that network-manager applet in the panel
<wizardslovak> word
<ShootEmUp> look in every menu for something called network connections
<ShootEmUp> I just want to make sure
<wizardslovak> i did
<wizardslovak> nothing
<ShootEmUp> Is network manager installed?
<ShootEmUp> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100810t184654.ab580f4-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 400 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<ShootEmUp> I tell you what, open a termanal, and type nm-applet
<wizardslovak> "couldnt initialize the d-bus manager"
<ShootEmUp> whoa, that could be a problem
<ShootEmUp> try reinstalling network-manager
<ShootEmUp> go to synaptic, search network-manager, left click on box, select reinstall
<ShootEmUp> click apply, try running nm-applet, if it don't work, restart
<ShootEmUp> let shootemup know what your up to...
<wizardslovak> synaptic?
<d-stone> yeah it has should I run install from the live desktop or at first prompt
<ShootEmUp> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.63.1ubuntu14 (maverick), package size 829 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<ShootEmUp> d-stone, either will do
<d-stone> can grub2 work on lvm?
<ShootEmUp> I'm not sure, let me check
<ShootEmUp> yes, grub2 has lvm support
<d-stone> yeah I think a partition has been jeejawed on a 500 g disk it shows 213 and 133 hows that for math
<d-stone> well quit to use gparted maybe I can see whats gone wrong there
<ShootEmUp> Okay, I think I read somewere that to setup a LVM with ubuntu, you have to use the alternate install CD
<ShootEmUp> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<ShootEmUp> this should help
<ShootEmUp> you need to install LVM support first
<ShootEmUp> !info lvm2
<ubottu> lvm2 (source: lvm2): The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.54-1ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 398 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<ShootEmUp> sudo apt-get install lvm2
<charlie-tca> or use the alternate cd and do a guided lvm install
<ShootEmUp> that works to
<ShootEmUp> I gotta go now, but I'll be back tomorrow!
<ShootEmUp> ttyl everyone
<d-stone> well format drive and install lvm in build afterward ttfn
<wizardslovak> weird
<wizardslovak> in terminal i cant use nano
<d-stone> or maybe bsd first
<charlie-tca> can't use nano?
<wizardslovak> "error opening terminal : unknown"
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> 10.10?
<charlie-tca> ran updates?
<wizardslovak> yes
<charlie-tca> try running "export $TERM=xterm" first
<wizardslovak> give me sec
<wizardslovak> running /sudo apt-get upgrade
<charlie-tca> Let that finish first. that is the updates
<charlie-tca> That should fix it for you
<wizardslovak> oki doki
<wizardslovak> still wirelesss doesnt work
<lighta> did you saw screenshot ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to fix wireless.
<wizardslovak> no
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wizardslovak> charlie-tca, i know where to find it
<wizardslovak> but there is no option in this laptop
<wizardslovak> lol
<lighta> that what we was talking earlier
<lighta> here http://i52.tinypic.com/v2vfyx.png
<wizardslovak> nah
<wizardslovak> i dont have icon like that
<d-stone> can gparted wipe an entire disc
<charlie-tca> not unless you tell it to
<d-stone> ok
<charlie-tca> gparted is graphical, so you can see the partition in the chart
<lighta> wizardslovak, do you have the network-manager package ?
<wizardslovak> cant find it
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<charlie-tca> in a terminal - apt-cache policy network-manager
<wizardslovak> network-manager:
<wizardslovak>   Installed: 0.8-0ubuntu3
<wizardslovak>   Candidate: 0.8-0ubuntu3
<wizardslovak>   Version table:
<wizardslovak>  *** 0.8-0ubuntu3 0
<wizardslovak>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<wizardslovak>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<charlie-tca> then, yes, you have it and it is installed
<lighta> is it started ?
<lighta> service network-manager start
<wizardslovak> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.99" (uid=1000 pid=3536 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<lighta> sudo service network-manager restart ?
<d-stone> well to work to work
<wizardslovak> network-manager start/running, process 3630
<Marot> hi evryone
<Marot> i ve got a problem
<Marot> the installation from live cd fails
<wizardslovak> whats the error?
<Marot> only installation program crashed
<Marot> i could upload 2 files
<Marot> http://pastebin.com/yiyex6Rk
<Marot> partlog
<charlie-tca> Marot: what version of xubuntu? Which image did you use?
<Marot> 10.10
<Marot> i 386
<^Phantom^> I'm seeing if this xubuntu liveCD will boot on my laptop
<^Phantom^> So far it seems to be doing better than the ubuntu one did
<^Phantom^> if it works, I'll copy over the data I want to keep my external HDD and install the OS ^_^
<^Phantom^> 192MB ram, heh
<^Phantom^> For now, until I get the new ram for it
<charlie-tca> Marot: according to that partitioning log, it partitioned the disk fine
<Marot> and this is syslog: http://pastebin.com/vNQuBPNp
<Marot> im happy that it partitioned allright
<charlie-tca> Try burning a different cd or downloading the image again. it got lost
<Marot> ok thnaks for help!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Marot> *thanks
<Marot> bye
<charlie-tca> ^Phantom^: you will find it runs really bad. You may have to use the alternate cd to install from, too.
<^Phantom^> heh, yeah, I've been told
<charlie-tca> but, Xubuntu should run on it. I would use epiphany or midori instead of firefox for a browser, myself
<dvanstone> hello
<^Phantom^> Oh, the bios and xubuntu's memtest report it as 191MB
<^Phantom^> Why, then, does Windows report it as 192MB?
<dvanstone> ^Phantom^ may want to ask in #windows
<charlie-tca> because windows cheats when it does it
<dvanstone> brb restart
<dvanstone> hoot
<dvanstone> hello again
<dvanstone> anyone here
<dvanstone> ?
<dvanstone> ?
<lighta> yes ?
<dvanstone> o kool
<dvanstone> after install how can I shrink the part on the disk
<lighta> what mean shrink ? sorry
<dvanstone> reduce the size of the disk space alotted for xubuntu
<lighta> with fdisk
<dvanstone> hmmm that is a way but i will just reboot w/ gparted
<dvanstone> wish me luck
<lighta> gl then =)
#xubuntu 2010-12-24
<ShootEmUp> hello
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<ShootEmUp> anyone have problems?
<ShootEmUp> My name peggy, you have problem please
<ShootEmUp> guess i'll go then, ttyl
<reis> hi from turkey at the start on the dos screen it writes no soundcard found but the sound card seems ok
<charlie-tca> reis: then it is fine
<charlie-tca> It must need something else working to see it
<reis> just headfones and the laptops speakers work together
<reis> someone can help?
<reis> someone can help?
<ShootEmUp> hello
<ShootEmUp> My name peggy, you have problem please
<charlie-tca> Help reis with just headfones and the laptops speakers work together
<ShootEmUp> they work at the same time?
<ShootEmUp> I have that problem with my desktop, but I just turn my speakers off
<reis_> yes but ı cant turn off speaker when ı do they both go,
<ShootEmUp> you should be able to just go to audio options, and select just your headphones
<reis_> trying
<ShootEmUp> find the audio options in your menu, under system-pref i think
<ShootEmUp> tell me when you have them up
<reis_> ı dont have system prefecenses :D
<ShootEmUp> look in your menus for Audio Options
<ShootEmUp> every menu
<reis_> just alsamixer
<reis_> no menu at all
<ShootEmUp> okay, open alsamixer
<reis_> opened
<reis_> in the alsa mixer no sign for headphones
<ShootEmUp> anything that says speakers?
<reis_> yes
<reis_> no not
<ShootEmUp> mute speakers
<reis_> in that meaning
<ShootEmUp> ohh ok
<reis_> ok
<reis_> triyin
<reis_> no nothing happaned
<ShootEmUp> did it work?
<reis_> no
<reis_> voice coming from two places
<reis_> when ı shut headphones both go
<ShootEmUp> your using Xubuntu right?
<reis_> ı think there ı must write to terminal 2 things then there becomes a tik in the mixer
<reis_> yes 10.10
<reis_> but what was they ı forgot :d
<ShootEmUp> give me a minute, got to do something
<reis_> ok thank you
<ShootEmUp> try finding the PulseAudio Manager
<ShootEmUp> It should be in pref I think
<reis_> what
<ShootEmUp> Find the PulseAudio Manager
<ShootEmUp> just look in your menus
<reis_> alsamixer want my sound car name
<reis_> what shall ı write
<ShootEmUp> don't write anything
<ShootEmUp> what did you go to?
<reis_> ok
<reis_> dont have pulse audio
<reis_> ı must download
<ShootEmUp> no
<poropeukalo> this is my first time i use linux ever
<ShootEmUp> you should have it
<reis_> mee too
<poropeukalo> i just istalled it
<Guest58945> alright now...
<reis_> where nothing in the list
<ShootEmUp> don't worry, I've only been using linux for 6 months
<reis_> welcome my friend
<Guest58945> i have an issue with my xubuntu 10.10, it will come up to thelogin screen, ill login, itll flash like it s goign to desktop and the itll revert back to login, any ideas? im totally stumped
<poropeukalo> merry xmas to all :)
<reis_> not for me ım muslim :D
<ShootEmUp> you can still get presents
<poropeukalo> xD
<reis_> ı dont know xmas
<reis_> celebration day
<poropeukalo> i was just writing "so you dont get presents"
<ShootEmUp> !cookie | reis_
<ubottu> reis_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<reis_> yes
<ShootEmUp> merry xmas!
<Guest58945> nothing?
<charlie-tca> xmas is not a word! Please use real english only, since there are many who do not speak english as a first language.
<reis_> is this new year celebration
<reis_> what is it :D
<poropeukalo> im from finland :/ sorry..
<ShootEmUp> Merry Chistmas
<Guest58945> no help at all? lol
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: yes, idea
<ShootEmUp> and I spelled it wrong
<Guest58945> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guest58945> whats ur plan chalie
<reis_> shoot em up
<charlie-tca> Is this a new installation?
<reis_> one question ok
<Guest58945> no, ive done quite a bit with it
<ShootEmUp> yes
<charlie-tca> So what was the last thing you did before it decided you can't login anymore?
<ShootEmUp> reis_, I'm still working on your problem.
<reis_> ı open cd but film doesnt start now what
<reis_> thanks
<ShootEmUp> just thought I would let you know
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: So what was the last thing you did before it decided you can't login anymore?
<Guest58945> i was playing with the 3-d cube last night, that was the last thing i got to work, other than making a new xorg.conf file.
<Guest58945> this is saintly btw :D
<ShootEmUp> Its awesome
<charlie-tca> Have you tried moving the new xorg.conf ? Maybe that is the issue
<reis_> charlie what does tca mean
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: you can just go to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+f2
<ShootEmUp> reis_, this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Guest58945> its located under etc/X11/xorg.conf, that seemed to work fine. i cant remove it, the computer wont let me lol.
<charlie-tca> reis_: I am working a different issue
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: after logging in, go to /etc/X11
<Guest58945> im in tty currently
<reis_> shoot em up thank you a lot
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: use      sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old_file
<ShootEmUp> I'll keep trying, but this seems to be a hard bug to kill
<reis_> for me
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: then you will restart using     sudo shutdown -r now
<ShootEmUp> reis_, what is the make and model of your computer
<reis_> ı have downloaded the restricted areas but film doesnt open
<ShootEmUp> video won't play?
<reis_> vestel yes
<Guest58945> charlie-tca: attempting login
<reis_> dont start
<ShootEmUp> have you tried a differant video player?
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: work?
<reis_> no
<Guest58945> charlie-tca: nope
<reis_> ı will try
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: back to the tty
<Guest58945> yep
<ShootEmUp> reis_, try vlc, sudo apt-get install vlc
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: now going to delete a file or two... be cautious
<reis_> which do you preffer
<reis_> ok
<Guest58945> charlie-tca alright
<reis_> vlc
<charlie-tca> Guest58945:      rm -r .cache
<Guest58945> it asks if i want to, press what, y?
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: cd .config
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: yes
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: we need the cache files to delete
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: next is         cd .config
<reis_> shoot
<reis_> do ı have to mount cdro
<ShootEmUp> reis_, once it is installed, right click on the file, and select play or open with VLC
<reis_> m
<charlie-tca> Guest58945:      cd xfce4/xfcong/xfce-perchannel-xml
<reis_> ok
<charlie-tca> Guest58945:      cd xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> my mistake.
<reis_> avseq file
<Guest58945> no such flie charlie-tc cd .config
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<reis_> shoot
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: try    cd /home/USERNAME/.config
<ShootEmUp> reis_, i think it is best to move to privte chat, to stop filling up the channel
<reis_> ok
<Guest58945> the perchannel file isnt around either
<charlie-tca> Guest58945: perchannel won't be unless you have    .config
<charlie-tca> it is inside it
<Guest58945> no USERNAME file
<charlie-tca> no, that would be your login name instead of USERNAME
<Guest58945> ahh ROFL
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> I really want there to be a .config
<Guest58945> wont let me remove it, says its a directory
<charlie-tca> don't remove it. is it there?
<Saintly> it is there
<charlie-tca> are we in .config now?
<Saintly> how do i get in it? :)
<charlie-tca> cd /home/USERNAME/.config
<charlie-tca> USERNAME is your login name
<Saintly> ahh gotacha, it now says config infront of $
<charlie-tca> that's the place. Now, exactly as this shows     cd xfce4/xconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> Saintly: ??
<Saintly> charlie-tca: in it :D
<charlie-tca> Now we remove a single file       rm xfce4-session.xml
<Saintly> done
<charlie-tca> now we get out of there      cd   hit enter
<Saintly> done :D
<charlie-tca> now use Alt+F7 to go to gdm
<charlie-tca> now login
<Saintly> ah gotta restart it lol
<Saintly> charlie-tca: nothin :(
<charlie-tca> what is nothin. ?  no gdm screen
<Saintly> im back to login, after loggin in.
<charlie-tca> or it just cycles back when you enter name and password?
<Saintly> yes
<charlie-tca> hm, now we get aggressive about it
<charlie-tca> back to the tty
<Saintly> ok hold one
<charlie-tca> this time you will have to reset things after logging in
<Saintly> thats fine with me
<Saintly> ill refresh the entire system, as logn as i dont have to reinstall the OS lol
<charlie-tca> Saintly: in the tty, logged in, right?
<Saintly> yes
<charlie-tca> Saintly:        rm -r /home/USERNAME/.cache
<charlie-tca> and yes, you want to
<charlie-tca> Saintly:      rm -r /home/USERNAME/.config/xfce4/xconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<Saintly> done, want to what? refresh the whole thing?
<charlie-tca> no, want to remove or delete
<charlie-tca> did those both?
<ShootEmUp> man reis_ had some hard problems
<Saintly> not the second one
<charlie-tca> Saintly:     rm /home/USERNAME/.gconfd/saved_state
<charlie-tca> got to do them all at the same time
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: this one is funner... ;-)
<Saintly> hey guess what, no such file :D
<ShootEmUp> charlie-tca, what is?
<charlie-tca> which one, Saintly ?
<Saintly> the saved state, and the perchannel
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: won't login past gdm
<Saintly> nope
<charlie-tca> per channel is there, we were in it before
<charlie-tca> you did something wrong typing it.
<Saintly> copied exactly what you wrote, says it doesnt
<charlie-tca> Saintly: let's do it like before then.
<Saintly> ouch :D
<charlie-tca> cd /home/USERNAME/.config
<charlie-tca> you can use up-arrow to repeat the commands, too
<Saintly> oh wow.. um no such file
<charlie-tca> yes there is
<well_laid_lawn> if all else fails use the tab key
<Saintly> didnt we delete my username? it says no file or diretory
<charlie-tca> are you using the forward slash? and the DOT in front of config
<charlie-tca> no, we did not delete the username
<Saintly> yes, let me try one more time
<charlie-tca> aren't you logged in ?
<Saintly> im logged into tty yea
<ShootEmUp> you think its a problem with GDM?
<charlie-tca> then the user has to be there
<Saintly> it says, no such file :(((
<charlie-tca> It might be a compiz/gtk issue
<charlie-tca> try ls -lA
<charlie-tca> those are small L not eyes
<Saintly> thats alotta stuff
<charlie-tca> then you did not delete things yet
<charlie-tca> and we have to, to make it work
<Saintly> i do have compiz, can we delete that?
<charlie-tca> we just need to delete the perchannel directory, I think
<Saintly> alright, goive it to meh :D
<charlie-tca> cd /home/USERNAME/.config/
<ShootEmUp> If you run out of options, you could remove GDM, and login at command line, then tyoe startx
<ShootEmUp> If its a GDM problem
<Saintly> got it this time, i switched to antoher tty and it worked
<charlie-tca> good
<charlie-tca> good, so we are in .config?
<Saintly> charlie-tca:yep :D
<charlie-tca> cd xfce4/xconf/
<charlie-tca> now we remove the directory we don't want...
<Saintly> alright
<charlie-tca> Saintly: rm -r xfce-perchannel-xml
<Saintly> ahh wait, xfce4/xconf no such file
<charlie-tca> type   ls -l
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> what does it show?
<Saintly> ive got xfce4 in there
<charlie-tca> okay,    cd xfce4
<Saintly> alright, now xconf?
<charlie-tca> cd xconf
<charlie-tca> type   ls -l
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<Saintly> no file, i do have xf conf
<charlie-tca> you have something xf  conf with a space in it?
<Saintly> no srry xfconf
<charlie-tca> that's the one
<charlie-tca> cd xfconf
<charlie-tca> must be tired now....
<Saintly> lol
<charlie-tca> got there, right?
<Saintly> yes
<charlie-tca> Saintly: rm -r xfce-perchannel-xml
<Saintly> done
<charlie-tca> cd  ENTER
<Saintly> btw where do i pick up my award for most difficult user?
<Saintly> done
<charlie-tca> heh
<ShootEmUp> !cookie | charlie-tca
<ubottu> charlie-tca: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<charlie-tca> now, just use Alt+F7
<Saintly> you needa get paid man.. ok
<charlie-tca> you should be at the gdm screen again
<ShootEmUp> charlie-tca, just had to be done
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> we did not restart, right?
<Saintly> ur gonna hate this... im still looping.
<Saintly> no restart
<charlie-tca> did you change the login logo?
<Saintly> ???
<charlie-tca> back to the tty
<Saintly> ouch
<charlie-tca> You are still logged in, right?
<charlie-tca> metacity --replace
<Saintly> yes
<Saintly> dont have metacity
<charlie-tca> huh?
<ShootEmUp> ???
<Saintly> currently not isntalled
<ShootEmUp> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 243 kB, installed size 660 kB
<charlie-tca> okay, try    apt-cache policy xfwm4
<charlie-tca> Is that installed?
<Saintly> yes
<charlie-tca> try it...    xfwm4 --replace
<ShootEmUp> I gotta go now, ttyl everyone!
<charlie-tca> you got any ideas here?
<Saintly> Gtk-warning **: cannot open display:
<Saintly> idk
<charlie-tca> okay, now we got something, huh?
<charlie-tca> cd /etc/X11
<charlie-tca> looking for xorg.conf or failsafe.xorg.conf
<Saintly> hows xorg.conf.old_file
<charlie-tca> that should be okay
<Saintly> remove it?
<charlie-tca> no
<Saintly> ok
<charlie-tca> might need it again
<Saintly> i know how to make another and get the system to see it anyway
<charlie-tca> let's put it back...       sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old_file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Saintly> k
<charlie-tca> restart
<Saintly> restart the computer?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> sudo shutdown -r now
<Saintly> just did sudo reboot
<charlie-tca> that works too
<Saintly> login loop still on
<charlie-tca> Now I am at a dead end.
<Saintly> you know what... i think its time i find that bot disk again
<Saintly> boot*
<charlie-tca> got one more thing. could try killing gdm and starting the desktop, but I don't know how long it would work, either.
<Saintly> let me try wiping the whole system first, see if i can get it to just the regualr programs
<charlie-tca> You can try     sudo startxfce4 in a tty yet
<Saintly> thayt pulled up fatal server error charlie
<Saintly> what does that tell you? if anything lol
<charlie-tca> Tells me video driver
<charlie-tca> wonder if you can remove compiz now
<Saintly> says: if this server is no ponger running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<charlie-tca> try that
<charlie-tca> it is easy....     sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<charlie-tca> and that is a zero after X
<Saintly> done
<charlie-tca> now try logging in
<Saintly> fatal serv: cannot establish any listening sockets
<charlie-tca> i give up... :-(
<Saintly> alright, how do i take out GDM
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get remove gdm
<Saintly> almost done
<charlie-tca> but you might try stopping it first?
<Saintly> why?
<charlie-tca> seems like the thing to say?
<Saintly> LOL y is that
<Saintly> did i just break it all?
<charlie-tca> heh, no, I think you did that already
<Saintly> ROFL me too
<charlie-tca> lol, might have broke it more, though...
<Saintly> thanks to compiz, in my opinion
<Saintly> well it says its going to run in low graphics mode
<Saintly> wow its slow now
<charlie-tca> that's better. At least it might work?
<charlie-tca> heh, you did not want to reinstall, right?
<Saintly> alright, im in tty1
<Saintly> and i will if i have to, just not today
<charlie-tca> except now you don't have gdm
<charlie-tca> now you have two choices, startx will start an xfce session
<charlie-tca> startxfce4  will start a xubuntu session, which is what you are used to seeing
<Saintly> i did startx, now what?
<Saintly> niether one is giving me login options
<charlie-tca> it should just go to the desktop without a login screen
<Saintly> no such luck
<Saintly> looks like i broke the little toy
<charlie-tca> that's bad, I think
<charlie-tca> lol, you think?
<Saintly> well that was fun
<charlie-tca> Only one suggestion left... wait until tomorrow and ask ShootemUp for ideas now
<Saintly> ill find the cd later and reinstall, spend a day getting everything back.
<Saintly> not that bad to me, its just an old laptop
<charlie-tca> well, that too.
<Saintly> i do have to find the cd tho, i lost it
<charlie-tca> I would do it that way, but not too many seem to thing reinstalling is good
<charlie-tca> you just ain't got no luck, huh?
<Saintly> it doesnt bother me, i didnt lose anything imprtant, and i love redoing it in a diff way :D
<Saintly> lol and this time ittl be the RIGYHT way :D
<charlie-tca> Every time I do it is a learning experience. I learn not to do the same thing again... execpt that day I reinstalled 5 times, and did the same thing each time.
<Saintly> ROFL
<Saintly> well i have to haul butt, im thinkin i might be able to do this tonight if i feel like it still :D
<Saintly> im sure ill be back tomorrow :D
<charlie-tca> Of course, I learned from it... Don't do the same thing each time if it breaks it again.
<Saintly> :D
<charlie-tca> Have fun :-)
<snowrichard> hello
<snowrichard> i installed xubuntu today on a HP Pavilion ZE4907WM laptop.  It had no internal hard drive so I used an external 320 GB usb  2 drive i had laying around.
<no--name> ok so I installed xubuntu under windows using wubi and my internet connectivity was and still is fine under xp, internet connectivity was fine during the xubuntu install, fine when i rebooted into xubuntu, but since installing the latest drivers for my geforce 7600GS there is no internet connectivity (and the up/down icon in the panel is dim).
<no--name> whenever i boot into xubuntu there is no internet connectivity, whenever i boot into xp it is fine
<UBUxUBU> what version
<no--name> 10.10
<no--name> 32 bit
<UBUxUBU> on this particuler computer i did wubi 1004
<no--name> what graphics card do you have?
<UBUxUBU> ati5870
<UBUxUBU> and i an 64 bit
<no--name> ok
<UBUxUBU> wubi is weird to say the least
<no--name> yeah maybe I should try 10.04
<no--name> ok
<UBUxUBU> one day...
<no--name> have you experienced any problems yourself?
<UBUxUBU> i did the updates...
<UBUxUBU> and i couldnt boot inti ubuntu
<no--name> :(
<UBUxUBU> so i deleted wubi
<UBUxUBU> and reinstalled it
<UBUxUBU> wubi hould be renamed wacki
<UBUxUBU> its good but its a li weird
<UBUxUBU> lil*
<UBUxUBU> wubi is cool. but dont store important files in it
<no--name> heh
<no--name> the only reason I used it is because the live CD refused to work with this computer
<no--name> but perhaps I should have tried the install now option :/
<UBUxUBU> i am good on true dual boot but i did wubi on this one cos its still under warranty
<UBUxUBU> my true dual booter work fine
<no--name> cool
<no--name> I'll try a non-wubi then.
<UBUxUBU> are u under warranty
<no--name> no
<no--name> this is a second hand computer
<no--name> I don't think that would void your warranty though.
<UBUxUBU> it may not
<UBUxUBU> but i like wubi better in that one instance
<UBUxUBU> do u wanna do a real dual boot
<no--name> yea
<wizardslovak> how do i install java ?
<UBUxUBU> cool ...do u have another computer
<wizardslovak> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<no--name> nah
<UBUxUBU> ok no--name
<UBUxUBU> do u mind splitting the hard evenly no--name
<no--name> I don't want to split it evenly but you don't have to do that.
<UBUxUBU> no u dont just asked
<no--name> ok
<UBUxUBU> i know how to do it either way
<no--name> me too :)
<UBUxUBU> i have done 18 dual booters
<UBUxUBU> hehe
<UBUxUBU> so easy
<no--name> lol
<no--name> :)
<UBUxUBU> i know
<UBUxUBU> but wubi is ok
<no--name> mmmm
<Myrtti> ych
<UBUxUBU> wubi gives ppl a taste of buntu
<no--name> yea
<UBUxUBU> eventually it ummmm......sQrews up
<no--name> i've been using ubuntu for about 8 months
<no--name> now
<UBUxUBU> i got 3 mos out of wubi before i had to fix it
<no--name> guess i better try a real dual boot then
<Myrtti> sure, but it's not meant to be a permanent solution
<Myrtti> it's mainly for demonstration purposes
<UBUxUBU> yeah or dont use wubi to store important stuff
<no--name> it seems bizarre that a graphics card driver would take away my internet connectivity
<UBUxUBU> i doubt that happened but vid is the culprit for a lot of problems
<UBUxUBU> even in windows
 * no--name uninstalls wubi
<no--name> hmm
<no--name> do you get your space back after uninstalling wubi?
<UBUxUBU> yes
<UBUxUBU> the uninstaller is so good i could not find a trace of buntu in regedit afterwards
<no--name> ok cool
<no--name> should i restart ?
<UBUxUBU> and i am good in regedit
<UBUxUBU> yes restart
<no--name> ok brb
<UBUxUBU> ck regedit
<raevol> is there an easy way to mount .mdf images in xubuntu? apparently normal ubuntu you can just right click them and choose mount
<UBUxUBU> what os ru runnin no--name
<UBUxUBU> the giu is much better and easier to understand in ubuntu
<UBUxUBU> gui*
<no--name> Windows XP.
<no--name> I hate it.
<no--name> But I need to run it for games :P
<no--name> Yeah I've been using Ubuntu for about 8 months now.
<no--name> But my good computer died so now I've downgraded :(
<no--name> and this thing doesn't seem to like Live CDs
<no--name> Gonna save up for something better though (eventually :/
<UBUxUBU> hey i have lots of xp pro here its rock solid
<UBUxUBU> my w7 has had 3 bsod in 7 mos
<UBUxUBU> xp pro never any bsod
<UBUxUBU> and xp pro loves typical dual booy ubuntu
<UBUxUBU> boot*
<no--name> interesting.
<UBUxUBU> i stillthink xppro beats w7 home premium
<no--name> I haven't used Windows 7 apart from the Release Candidate.
<UBUxUBU> but i havent tried w7 pro
<UBUxUBU> its nice
<no--name> Yeah.
<UBUxUBU> but xp pro is still the best
<no--name> No, Linux is the best :p
<UBUxUBU> i want ubuntu to become the best
<UBUxUBU> but honestly it hasnt yet
<no--name> Every OS seems to have it's advantages and disadvantages.
<no--name> Except for Windows M.E. which only had disadvantages :P
<UBUxUBU> that one was not good at all
<UBUxUBU> w200 pro was awesome i stil use it
<UBUxUBU> w2000 pro *
<no--name> Yeah.
<UBUxUBU> it just tooka long time to shut down
<UBUxUBU> they are gonna ditch xp pro in 2014 but if u get a chance to run it in 32 bit u will see real stability
<UBUxUBU> its the only real os i ever saw
<UBUxUBU> i cant break it
<UBUxUBU> its boring but i cant break it
<UBUxUBU> but i like buntu lucid...every computer i have has lucid
<no--name> ya
<no--name> I'm gonna go play TF2 now, see ya :3
<Animagladius> Merry Christmas everyone, btw.
<infrid64> hi!
<rethus> someone here use xfce with kde backend?
<MorphixNW> hi
<charlie-tca> rethus: Xfce and KDE are both desktop environments. They replace each other
<rethus> i know, but xfce has the option to use Gnome or KDE backend-packages
<rethus> you never seen this option
<MorphixNW> you can have multiple DE installed, and you can select which one you want at logon
<MorphixNW> I am still having problems with the "startup disk creator", I am yet to see it boot from the hard drive lol
<MorphixNW> but I think the problem is the target machine and not the "startup disk creator"
<MorphixNW> and so I am trying one more time, this time using a large USB Stick as oppose to a USB Hard Drive (USB Powered)
<charlie-tca> try all the usb ports
<MorphixNW> the machine is not powering the usb hard drive
<MorphixNW> it did.... ONCE
<MorphixNW> but I cant make it boot from it again
<MorphixNW> I have a 4GB USB Stick that is currently being turned into a startup disk
<MorphixNW> I think it will work fine from that
<MorphixNW> does anyone know if it possible to turn a USB Stick into a Smart Card for secure log ons?
<MorphixNW> is this channel always this quite during the day? (GMT London)
<charlie-tca> yes
<ptrc> Hello
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: most of IRC seems to run on Eastern Standard Time, UTC -5
<charlie-tca> well, at least the ubuntu stuff
<MorphixNW> hi ptrc
<MorphixNW> their is more life in a grave yard lol
<ptrc> I have a notebook : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile technology TL-50 1.60GHz 895 Mo of RAM and a desktop pc : AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 2.08GHz, 1.50 Go of RAM
<ptrc> does it make sens to install xubuntu on it? or should I rather put ubuntu? thanks
<MorphixNW> I think either will run well :)
<MorphixNW> personally I like xfce4
<MorphixNW> !cluster
<ptrc> ok and does the boot time change a lot between xubuntu and ubuntu? If yes maybe with xubuntu on a notebook, it is like having a tablet pc starting very fast...
<charlie-tca> boot times should be about the same.
<MorphixNW> same really, but both can be tweaked to decrease the boot time
<ptrc> ok than you
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: I think I told you the wrong time zone. It seems to run on Pacific Standard Time, which is even worse, UTC -8
<charlie-tca> I am mountain time, which is 6:17 AM here now
<MorphixNW> tat explains it, as it 13:17 here right now
<ptrc> I will first try the boot cd anyway because I am afraid my network card will not be recognized (it is really old like 12 years)
<MorphixNW> ptrc are you using 10.10?
<MorphixNW> 10.10 is much better at recognising hardware :)
<ptrc> MorphixNW: I am a newbie, at this point I have seven on my notebook and XP on my desktop but tired of this so I will change both to (x)ubuntu
<MorphixNW> my media-centre is 10.04 which I had much trouble getting setup, in the end I replaced the main board to make it all work, however, on this machine which is 10.10 I had no trouble with the board :)
<ptrc> Ok I will go for 10.10 then, thanks for the trick
<MorphixNW> ptrc: download the latest stable release (10.10)
<MorphixNW> the odds that it will get most of your hardware if not all of it are much higher
<MorphixNW> everything worked out of the box for me, well apart from my damn touchscreen
<ptrc> ok :)
<MorphixNW> where previously on 10.04 this very same board gave me hell
<ptrc> I hope to be as successfull with 10.10 ;)
<MorphixNW> :)
<lips> Hey, short questions. I installed Xubuntu on my parents pc and want to make sure that there is always the nvidia kernel module for the recent kernel available
<lips> Could I use dkms for that purpose
<Sysi> the graphical driver installer does that automatically
<lips> really? I didn't have a X Server when booting the newer kernel
<Sysi> it should
<ptrc> happyxmass to all, thank you MorphixNW  for your help, bye !
<lips> perhaps because I installed it with apt-get
<Sysi> try jockey-gtk
<lips> will do Sysi
<Sysi> nouveau is trustworthy too, with 2d
<lips> yeah I know
<lips> but it's a pretty old machine so i am trying to push it to its greatest performance :)
<lips> thanks Sysi I need to restart now bye
<MorphixNW> will Xubuntu work on a Compaq Proliant PL800 (2x500Mhz CPU, 1GB ECC SDRAM and 4xSCSI HDDS)?
<charlie-tca> should
<MorphixNW> out the box?
<MorphixNW> I am thinking that it might get stuck with the SCSI Drive Array
<ShootEmUp> morrning people
<MorphixNW> hey ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> hey, you fix your problems?
<MorphixNW> errrrr....
<ShootEmUp> I don't remember what problems you had
<MorphixNW> trying to make a machine usb boot
<ShootEmUp> thats right
<ShootEmUp> did you ever do that
<MorphixNW> it booted once, but now it just wont do it, not even with USB Stick
<MorphixNW> nope :(
<ShootEmUp> what else is on it, floppy, CDROM, anything?
<MorphixNW> nope
<ShootEmUp> give me a min, i'm going to google
<MorphixNW> think it might be the machine thats the problrm
<ShootEmUp> so no OS on it i guess
<MorphixNW> no such luck
<ShootEmUp> you wouldn't happen to have a spare floppy drive aroud?
<MorphixNW> the machine has no floppy port
<MorphixNW> think i am gonna test to see if the IDE Controller can handle 2 devices
<ShootEmUp> they can
<MorphixNW> not all
<ShootEmUp> I'm doing it right now
<ShootEmUp> most can
<MorphixNW> most boards can/will/do
<MorphixNW> but not always the case with these SFF
<ShootEmUp> yeah thats true
<MorphixNW> as they aint designed for that purpose
<MorphixNW> but ill give it a whirl
<ShootEmUp> thats all you can do
<MorphixNW> however, I want the OS installed on a USB Stick, can that be done?
<MorphixNW> so I can yank the stick and the machine is bare
<ShootEmUp> yeah, but grub will have to be put on a bootable hard disk
<MorphixNW> USB Stick acts the same
<MorphixNW> if a USB Stick is the only media present, it should sort itself out right?
<ShootEmUp> but if your BIOS can't boot USB, then it can't call grub
<MorphixNW> it says it can
<MorphixNW> and it did ONCE
<ShootEmUp> thats what bothers me
<MorphixNW> I am beginging to think that the "startup disk creator" could be the problem
<ShootEmUp> yeah, might I recommend Unetbootin
<MorphixNW> say what?
<ShootEmUp> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 274 kB, installed size 808 kB
<ShootEmUp> Its like startup disk creator, but I think its better
<MorphixNW> sounds good
<MorphixNW> is it in apt?
<ShootEmUp> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<UBUxUBU> how can i make lucid 64 bit play hulu vids
<MorphixNW> hulu?
<UBUxUBU> i have installed restricted extras and flash
<charlie-tca> !hulu
<UBUxUBU> yes hulu videos
<MorphixNW> do youtube vids play?
<ShootEmUp> http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<ShootEmUp> try that
<UBUxUBU> yes utube plays
<UBUxUBU> hulu labs tells me nuthun been there
<ShootEmUp> go to this link http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<UBUxUBU> link wont open
<MorphixNW> worked fine for me
<ShootEmUp> copy and paste into your browser
<UBUxUBU> The page you were looking for doesn't exist (404 error)
<ShootEmUp> heres directlink to the .deb, http://download.hulu.com/huludesktop_amd64.deb
<UBUxUBU> thats the link
<ShootEmUp> Ok, try a differant browser
<UBUxUBU> i installed that already
<UBUxUBU> that doesnt make thr vids play
<UBUxUBU> what the heck is going on
<MorphixNW> the ShootEmUp provided works fine for me
<charlie-tca> UBUxUBU: what browser are you using?
<UBUxUBU> ff
<MorphixNW> if your getting 404 then something is wrong on your side
<UBUxUBU> buntu 1004
<UBUxUBU> i found it it was behind the page
<charlie-tca> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<UBUxUBU> but the link doesnt help
<UBUxUBU> ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> did you download the .deb, and then install it?
<MorphixNW> can you play hulu vids from the hulu.com website?
<UBUxUBU> yes as i told u it says i already installed
<UBUxUBU> i cannot play hulu vids
<UBUxUBU> unless i boot windows
<MorphixNW> not even from there own website?
<ShootEmUp> okay, one thing I read says you need 64bit flash
<UBUxUBU> i know
<ShootEmUp> odds are you don't have it
<UBUxUBU> i got utube runnin
<ShootEmUp> you might have 32bit flash
<UBUxUBU> some say hulu wont run ubuntu 64
<ShootEmUp> 64bit flash is in beta
<UBUxUBU> hulu keeps saying i need latest flash
<MorphixNW> hulu.com just told me that these plugins are required "Flash, SWFdec and gnash swf" do you have those plugins installed?
<UBUxUBU> can i have those mixed with the flash i installed to play utube
<MorphixNW> no, the site specifically asked for each one
<UBUxUBU> will those mess up what i did to get utube running
<MorphixNW> FF itself promoted and allowed me to install them fine
<MorphixNW> no it shouldnt as they are different plugins
<UBUxUBU> ok ill try to install all that
<ShootEmUp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#64-bit%20Firefox%20and%2064-bit%20Flash%20plugin%20%28EXPERIMENTAL:%20more%20features%20and%20less%20stability%20%29
<ShootEmUp> to get 64bit flash
<ShootEmUp> but try MorphixNW's fix first
<MorphixNW> also what version of flash player do you have? it requires 10.1.102.65
<UBUxUBU> ok instlalled all of em
<ShootEmUp> now try it
<MorphixNW> and the version of flash you have installed is?
<UBUxUBU> i installed the one that made utube work i dunno
<ShootEmUp> the one atuomaticly call for by FF?
<MorphixNW> ok I just did "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" which is version 10.1.102.65 as required so try that
<ShootEmUp> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<MorphixNW> thats the one hulu says it wants
<MorphixNW> ubuxubu that has now worked for me, at first I gt the message you got, but after installing flashplugin-nonfree the videos will now play :)
<MorphixNW> job done I think :)
<ShootEmUp> !cookie | MorphixNW
<ubottu> MorphixNW: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MorphixNW> hahaha thank you Shootemup
<ShootEmUp> your help has been welcomed
<MorphixNW> i was able to fully replicate the issue, so it was easier :)
<UBUxUBU> it ruined utube
<ShootEmUp> crap
<UBUxUBU> and it doesnt work on hulu
<ShootEmUp> do you have newest updates?
<UBUxUBU> i had just installed a huge script to make utube run
<UBUxUBU> yes  all updates
<ShootEmUp> if not update and upgrade
<ShootEmUp> okay
<UBUxUBU> how do i unwind the mess i just made
<ShootEmUp> remove flash
<ShootEmUp> sudo aptitude autoremove flashplugin-nonfree
<UBUxUBU> what about that other junk
<ShootEmUp> shouldn't have screwed anything up
<MorphixNW> works for me
<MorphixNW> I had the same error and youtube still works also
<MorphixNW> I would use the command that Shootemup provided to clean your system, then follow my commands again
<ShootEmUp> okay, thanks
<MorphixNW> think maybe there are some anomalies in his system
<MorphixNW> noticed he has left now so
<ShootEmUp> yeah, alot of people have had problems with flash
<MorphixNW> wierd
<MorphixNW> all works for me on youtube and hulu now
<ShootEmUp> yeah hulu is weird with ubuntu
<MorphixNW> not for me :P
<MorphixNW> I followed the prompts from the website and it just worked
<MorphixNW> and didnt break youtube :)
<ShootEmUp> yeah i think he did something wrong
<MorphixNW> I think he has been fiddling around before he came here
<MorphixNW> maybe installed a wrong version or something
<ShootEmUp> most likey
<ShootEmUp> well if gonna go now, get something to eat
<ShootEmUp> ttyl
<MorphixNW> just did that lol
<MorphixNW> ttyl
<MorphixNW> turkey sausages :)
<ubuxubu> i fixed it
<ubuxubu> now i can help others
<ubuxubu> utube and hulu will run great in lucud 64 bit usung the beta adobe 64 bit
<ubuxubu> i kept the link if ppl need it
<ubuxubu> for the fix
<UBuxuBU> welcome Ycarene
<Ycarene> Hello
<UBuxuBU> hows the weather in south sioux
<MorphixNW> ok I have given up on the USB boot lol
<MorphixNW> how can I easily change the hostname of my machine?
<MorphixNW> editing "/etc/hosts" doesnt seem to be working
<MorphixNW> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<charlie-tca> well, that was fun. power blinking
<ShootEmUp> ?
<MorphixNW> ?
<MorphixNW> BOD?
<charlie-tca> reset my computers completely with electricity off/on
<MorphixNW> can anyone tell me if this command is valid? "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/4Gb.swap bs=1M count=4096"
<ShootEmUp> nope
<MorphixNW> how so?
<charlie-tca> I try not to use dd, so, no, I can't.
<ShootEmUp> /dev/zero is not a valid disk
<MorphixNW> ahh
<ShootEmUp> /mnt/4Gb.swap is not valid either
<ShootEmUp> it should be /mnt/SOMETHING/4Gb.swap
<MorphixNW> like "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/mnt/4Gb.swap bs=1M count=4096"
<ShootEmUp> you can't put things in the /mnt folder
<MorphixNW> 4GB.swap is valid
<MorphixNW> I created it :)
<MorphixNW> is it normal for that command to take some time?
<MorphixNW> considering I gave it 4096 count
<ShootEmUp> /mnt/sda1/4GB.swap is valid
<ShootEmUp> yes it takes awile
<ShootEmUp> depends on the size of the partition
<ShootEmUp> any reason your copying a partition?
<MorphixNW> creating a swap file
<ShootEmUp> unstead of a swap partition?
<MorphixNW> I am following a guide, maybe not the best one lol
<ShootEmUp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How do I add more swap?
<ShootEmUp> short, sweet, and to the point
<MorphixNW> thats the one I am using
<ShootEmUp> I may start using a swap file, that swap partition is getting anoying
<ShootEmUp> are you copying your sda1 drive?
<MorphixNW> nope
<MorphixNW> I deleted the swap partition
<MorphixNW> reclaimed the drive space for my pics lol
<MorphixNW> but now I want more speed
<ShootEmUp> thats what I want to do
<MorphixNW> so I am adding a 4gb swap file to go with the 1gb of RAM
<MorphixNW> wow adding a swap file doesnt require a reboot :)
<ShootEmUp> nope
<ShootEmUp> sudo swapon /mnt/4GB.swap
<MorphixNW> indeed
<MorphixNW> I like the swappiness too
<ShootEmUp> swap on, untill reboot
<ShootEmUp> remember to edit your fstab
<MorphixNW> I use devede so, I am hoping that swap will decrease the amount of time
<ShootEmUp> devede? whats that?
<MorphixNW> it turns avi files into iso images
<ShootEmUp> DVDs? or just ISO
<MorphixNW> I convert files from my digidvcam into iso images that I can easily make DVDs from
<MorphixNW> but it takes a lot of time
<MorphixNW> about 1hr 20mins for 1GB of AVI
<ShootEmUp> stuff like that does
<MorphixNW> so I am hoping that swap will decrease that time
<ShootEmUp> maybe
<MorphixNW> cant make it worse :)
<ShootEmUp> nope
<MorphixNW> ob btw, that stupid machine i was trying to usb boot....well its now installing from cdrom
<ShootEmUp> you put a cdrom drive in?
<MorphixNW> dangling off the side
<ShootEmUp> lol
<MorphixNW> it has no internal bays
<ShootEmUp> yeah, I have my 2nd hard disk in a CDROM bay
<MorphixNW> hey I dug out an Apricot LS Pro 486 100Mhz :P
<ShootEmUp> 100MHz!
<MorphixNW> yeah
<ShootEmUp> wow thats fast
<MorphixNW> ohhhh the speed is incredible
<MorphixNW> it has 64mb of 30pin DIMM
<MorphixNW> I remember it used to run Bin98 pretty well
<ShootEmUp> ouch, xubuntu will not run on that
<MorphixNW> i used to use as my surfing machine
<ShootEmUp> I used to use Bin98 too
<MorphixNW> onboard VGA and NIC (RJ45 and BNC) but no PCI Slots
<MorphixNW> i would like to find a use for it, but I am hard pressed to think of what that might be
<ShootEmUp> I got an idea
<ShootEmUp> file and printer server!
<MorphixNW> it would probably run SmoothWall, however, it only has one NIC and no space for another
<MorphixNW> I dont really print much
<charlie-tca> get a switch, you only one NIC per machine
<ShootEmUp> just an idea
<MorphixNW> smoothwall requires two nics
<MorphixNW> probably stay sat there for another decade lol
<ShootEmUp> probably
<MorphixNW> I cant bring myself to bin it
<MorphixNW> I might just the case
<MorphixNW> make it hold a MINI-ATX
<MorphixNW> I have a couple of Mini-ATX VIA400's
<MorphixNW> 400Mhz Embedded with 2xSDRAM Slots
<ShootEmUp> that will run a ubuntu sever install
<ShootEmUp> if you want a server
<ShootEmUp> just tried the swap file guide
<MorphixNW> ok my swap is up and running (I think)
<MorphixNW> me too lol
<ShootEmUp> free -m will tell you how much swap you got
<MorphixNW> swap: 4095
<ShootEmUp> yup its working
<MorphixNW> seems my mem is maxed
<MorphixNW> Mem: 991 total, 975 used, 16 free
<ShootEmUp> look where is says -/+ buffers
<ShootEmUp> that tells you how much ram is really free
<MorphixNW> 212 used, 779 free
<MorphixNW> much better numbers :)
<ShootEmUp> theres your answer
<MorphixNW> now lets give it something to crunch on
<ShootEmUp> linux uses all the ram all the time
<ShootEmUp> for buffering and cacheing
<ShootEmUp> but can be freed at anytime
<MorphixNW> btw last night I install asterisk but I cant see it
<ShootEmUp> okay, I don't know anything about it. sorry
<ShootEmUp> wow, fluxbox WM is only 9MB
<ShootEmUp> VLC media player is bigger
<ShootEmUp> my name peggy, you have problem please
<MorphixNW> hi peggy lol
<ShootEmUp> from that credit card add
<MorphixNW> i probably wont of seen that
<ShootEmUp> :(
<ShootEmUp> it some russian man pretending to be peggy
<MorphixNW> who is peggy?
<MorphixNW> peggy mitchel?
<ShootEmUp> nope, he just says his name is peggy
<ShootEmUp> youtube link in5
<MorphixNW> ok :P
<MorphixNW> how can I change swappiness?
<ShootEmUp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRLwKw9up3s
<ShootEmUp> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to check it
<ShootEmUp> gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<ShootEmUp> to edit it
<MorphixNW> yeah, but how do I lower the value?
<MorphixNW> it says "new file"
<ShootEmUp> change gedit to mousepad for Xubnntu
<MorphixNW> I use nano
<ShootEmUp> I have mine open, but it doesn't say anything about swap
<MorphixNW> swappiness
<MorphixNW> it should have a value of 60
<ShootEmUp> "Search for vm.swappiness and change its value as desired. If vm.swappiness does not exist, add it to the end of the file like so:"
<MorphixNW> I got it now
<MorphixNW> oh lol ok there ya go :)
<ShootEmUp> vm.swappiness=10
<ShootEmUp> or what ever
<MorphixNW> changes made and system going down
<ShootEmUp> me to
<ShootEmUp> installing vbox GA
<MorphixNW> ?
<ShootEmUp> got xubuntu in Vbox, I run Ubuntu now
<ShootEmUp> Xubuntu so I can boot up and test fixes
<MorphixNW> can I chance the nice value from command line?
<ShootEmUp> what do you mean?
<MorphixNW> priority
<ShootEmUp> change priority?
<MorphixNW> yeah
<MorphixNW> from command line
<ShootEmUp> Idk
<ShootEmUp> I guess so
<NewbieOuan> hello
<ShootEmUp> hey
<NewbieOuan> Nice movie (shoot em up)
<ShootEmUp> MorphixNW, http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-change-priority-of-a-process-in-ubuntu-linux/
<NewbieOuan> can I ask a simple question?
<ShootEmUp> shoot
<NewbieOuan> lol :)
<ShootEmUp> had to be done
 * charlie-tca thought we only want hard quesstions
<NewbieOuan> is xubuntu suitable for old PC's , or little notebooks with limited powers?
<charlie-tca> or any other computer
<ShootEmUp> either
<ShootEmUp> or all
<NewbieOuan> it has small requirements?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<NewbieOuan> I want to install it on a EeePc (with 1,2 GHz processor) and a laptop with pentium 4
<ShootEmUp> should work perfectly
<NewbieOuan> :) grazie ...obrega...efharisto...thanks
<ShootEmUp> remember to come here if you need help
<NewbieOuan> will do
<MorphixNW> I think it will work just fine OTB
<NewbieOuan> OTB?
<MorphixNW> out the box
<NewbieOuan> I guess I am what my name states
<ShootEmUp> MorphixNW, I'm tring to kill my swap partition and just go with a swap file
<MorphixNW> i used gparted to do it
<ShootEmUp> I know, I just have to remove it from fstab
<MorphixNW> wiped out the partition, then recreated it as ext2 with a mount point in my home dir
<MorphixNW> then add it to fstab
<MorphixNW> just remove the swap line or comment it out
<MorphixNW> but also you will need to add the new drive in fstab
<MorphixNW> I recovered 3GB :P
<MorphixNW> which stores my pics nicely
<ShootEmUp> I know, I'm killing swap, then using the live CD to extened my / partition
<MorphixNW> I suppose you could also expand one of the other partitions to use up the space
<MorphixNW> :)
<MorphixNW> hate to say but Bindows from Blista onwards has been able to do that without a reboot
<ShootEmUp> I know, I have vista dual-boot
<MorphixNW> I think even 2K3 Server could too
<MorphixNW> btw 2K3 is my fav OS of all time
<MorphixNW> certainly a credit to MS for once
<MorphixNW> I have a Bin2K3 web server that has ran for 3yrs without a hitch
<ShootEmUp> Bin98 is my fav
<MorphixNW> on old solid Compaq Hardware mind
<ShootEmUp> yup
<MorphixNW> I love Compaq hardware its bomb proof
<MorphixNW> I have 2xPL800's
<MorphixNW> 1xPL3000 (monster big but dog slow)
<MorphixNW> and 1xDell PowerEdge 1850
<ShootEmUp> I got an old HP, it rab good when I used it
<MorphixNW> I had the Dell running CentOS
<MorphixNW> it has 2x600Mhz and 1GB of RAM ECC (4x256)
<MorphixNW> I litterally have enough hardware to build a data-centre in my attic :)
<MorphixNW> years ago I would of had every single working machine up running and doing something (probably pointlessly) :)
<MorphixNW> I found a hard drive that when plugged in booted up a working installation of Mandrake 9.2 that reported the last login data as 2004
<ShootEmUp> lol
<MorphixNW> I was impressed to see it boot :)
<ShootEmUp> alright, back up to xubuntu, safe and sound
<MorphixNW> :)
<ShootEmUp> no swap partition any more
<MorphixNW> awesome
<MorphixNW> man this installation is dog slow
<MorphixNW> took it forever on this one too tho
<ShootEmUp> 1023MB swap (1GB swap file)
<MorphixNW> maybe its because I am LVM Encryption?
<ShootEmUp> most likely
<MorphixNW> howcome pulseaudio uses so much CPU?
<MorphixNW> it sets itself to -11
<MorphixNW> manually lowering it to normal doesnt seem to affect it working, so why does tit automatically run so high?
<ShootEmUp> I'm not sure
<ShootEmUp> mine isn't runing that high
<MorphixNW> can it be altered?
<ShootEmUp> I'm not quite sure, time to google
<ShootEmUp> one thing, try adding yourself to the group pulse-rt
<ShootEmUp> some say that helps
<ShootEmUp> how much cpu is it using right now
<ShootEmUp> you still there MorphixNW?
<ShootEmUp> guess not
<ShootEmUp> gparted live cd only uses 40MB of RAM
<ShootEmUp> gotta go now, ttyl everyone!
<cinmoon> i have installed ubuntu-desktop but do not have the option to use gnome on the login screen (meekrat)
<charlie-tca> Did you install Xubuntu?
<knome> merry christmas everybody :)
<charlie-tca> Merry Christmas, knome
<charlie-tca> Are you having a good holiday time?
<charlie-tca> cinmoon: Did you install Xubuntu?
<cinmoon> yes, also tried unity, there is a xubuntu option but it just hangs on the desktop background ctrl+alt+del to bringup the shutdown menu is all that I could get working. I'm currently in a mythbuntu/xubuntu session, which works after closing the mythtv front end
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not use gnome, and it also doesn't use unity
<cinmoon> the point is, none of the desktops are working, including straight xubuntu
<knome> charlie-tca, no complaining. read a good book, having a beer and listening to good music. though i would rather be home than here at my mum's, since i'm a bit sick
<knome> charlie-tca, and you?
<charlie-tca> Sounds like something wrong with the install. If you have unity, mythbuntu, etc, all in there
<charlie-tca> Sorry to hear you are sick. Hope you get better fast.
<charlie-tca> Will have a nice day, I think.
<knome> charlie-tca, ah yes, timezones... :)
<charlie-tca> yeah!
 * charlie-tca also doesn't really like christmas much
<vinnl> Ugh, my holiday isn't until 0:00 tonight... But happy holidays everybody :)
<charlie-tca> Merry Christmas, vinnl
<knome> vinnl, have a nice christmas you too :)
<charlie-tca> Mine is still 10 hours away, but Australia is 8:00am Christmas Day!
<knome> we're less than hour to midnight as well
<vinnl> Two hours for me
<knome> :)
<ShootEmUp> I'm backk!
<knome> welcome back
<ShootEmUp> It's good to be back
<ShootEmUp> soooo... any problems to solve?
<ShootEmUp> I'm back! again
<Krakish>  Hi i want to make ubuntu router for home my network isinternet(pppoe)>ubuntu router with nat>home network would you be sookind to give me some tips and guides
<saintly> hey hey ppl
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<saintly> alirght, workin on a fresh install, and im configuring Xorg, in order to create a xor.conf file.. unfurtunately, it wont detect my mouse correctly.. any way i can fix that?
<saintly> where it would state the mouses driver, it simply says mouse.. thats lovley thank you linux dev :D
<saintly> any ideas folks?
<vinnl> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<vinnl> Nope :S
<saintly> already tried there. im know theres a code that tells you what your drivers are... lspci?
<vinnl> I believe that lists what hardware you have in PCI slots. Or something like that...
<saintly> lsmouse? lol
<saintly> !drivers
<Sysi> lspci -k
<saintly> well now i cant see my mouse.. oops too much downloads in the software manager
<saintly> thatll tell me sysi?
<Sysi> it shows kernel modulest that your HW uses
<saintly> well as soon as i find my cursor ill try it.
<saintly> happy christmas eve by the way, everyone
#xubuntu 2010-12-25
<Saintly-i386> in xorg.conf, my mouse is ste up but refuses to work... i think its either the device option file settings or the driver, but i dont know whether changing the driver will help becaouse i dont know the driver.
<Saintly-i386> should i change the device option from /dev/input/mice to /dev/input/mouse0 ?
<Saintly-i386> slow day in here lol.
<Saintly-i386> REALLY slow day
<dr4c4n> Saintly-i386: yes, but I'm good for a laugh.. doh on the \join
<Saintly-i386> ROFL
<Saintly-i386> really dont wanna wait here till my question gets answered... i love this laptop lol, its older than my son. :D
<dr4c4n> question? what's the question?
<Saintly-i386> in xorg.conf, my mouse is ste up but refuses to work... i think its either the device option file settings or the driver, but i dont know whether changing the driver will help becaouse i dont know the driver.
<dr4c4n> Saintly-i386: sorry that last msg was directed to you..
<Saintly-i386> should i change the device option from /dev/input/mice to /dev/input/mouse0 ?
<Saintly-i386> its fine :D
<dr4c4n> Saintly-i386: as per most linux configs.. backup ur orig, test the change :)
<Saintly-i386> lol of course :D
<dr4c4n> I would try it out, and see if it works, otherwise if it was from default config, if you look up your model, and see if other's have had the same issue
<dr4c4n> and check to see if it does the same thing if u plug in external mouse
<Saintly-i386> does the confige actually differ from "mouse" for a device? ive never seen it other wise... oh and though i say "mouse" i really mena touch pad :D
<Saintly-i386> will do
<Saintly-i386> knew it was a good idea to get this targus mouse :D
<dr4c4n> :) yes it works in a pinch but your touchpad should work too
<dr4c4n> i know mine does, btw are u running xubuntu or ubuntu?
<wizardslovak> helo people
<wizardslovak> how do i shrink or expand hard drive?
<psycho_oreos> what the total physical capacity or the partitions?
<likemindead> wizardslovak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
 * UBuxuBU and his 8 tiny reindeer land on a small airstrip deep in the cerebral jungle of Xubuntu!
<reis> hi I cant show the path of a program installed on my xubuntu example when ım downloading I want to use Gwget but ı cant show its path how can ı find the path of the programs
<lighta> did you tryed locate ?
<reis> how to locate
<reis> when it writes donwload ı want to show the download sectiion the gwget program but from the list ı cant find the path of the prog
<Arpad2> hello
<share> hello
<Arpad2> from live cd how can be the HDD mounted<
<Arpad2> ?
<knome> Arpad2, it should be mounted automatically to /media
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> I tried nvisdia driver , after removed it
<Arpad2> and now xubuntu doesnt appears
<Arpad2> knome> thx
<knome> np
<Arpad2> knome: that folder is emptz
<knome> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Arpad2> can I modify xorg.conf from live cd?
<knome> yes
<Arpad2> >(
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> knome: how? :)
<Arpad2> sudo nano xorg.conf didnt work
<knome> first you have to get the disc mounted where your xorg.conf lies
<knome> let's say it's mounted to /media/system
<knome> then you'd edit xorg.conf by /media/system/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knome> s/by/from
<Arpad2> what is tha lat line<
<Arpad2> ?
<knome> Arpad2, have you mounted the disc where your xorg.conf is?
<Arpad2> not zet. ok I ll do it
<xubi> newcomer from windows;where do I find xorg in 10.4
<knome> xubi, by xorg, what do you mean?
<Arpad2> knome: I think mz disk is not mounted to /media/szstem
<Arpad2> knome: I think it is in /cdrom
<knome> Arpad2, that was just an example. if you mount the disk, you define the mount point yourself
<knome> Arpad2, err, that's the cd, not the hard drive
<knome> Arpad2, you can't edit the xorg.conf of the cd
<Arpad2> ok
<knome> Arpad2, is that what you wanted?
<Arpad2> no
<Arpad2> I want to change the xorg.conf on my harddrive
<knome> Arpad2, okay. your HDD mount command should be something LIKE (note: not necessarily exactly): "mount /dev/sda1 /media/system"
<xubi> well I actually dont know, I understand is a file
<knome> xubi, right - newer xubuntu installations do not have that by default, but the correct path is /etc/X11/zorg.xonf
<knome> erm, xorg.conf apparently..
<Arpad2> i mounted the partition to /mnt
<knome> Arpad2, then your xorg.conf should be at /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xubi> I found a solution for a display problem I have , and refers to xorg editing
<Arpad2> yes
<Arpad2> there it is
<knome> xubi, yeah. you can create the file :)
<xubi> I suppose I should better tell you my prob;
<knome> might help as well
<xubi> after installing the 10.04 on my old HP xh 455(256MB RAM), 18 GBhard,with athlon at 900 MHz,
<knome> Arpad2, well, you're free to edit the file ;)
<xubi> the display is abt 10" and my screen is probably 15"
<Arpad2> I tried with sudo nano
<knome> Arpad2, and?
<Arpad2> knome: Error opening terminal: unknown.
<knome> Arpad2, try 'export TERM=xterm' first
<Arpad2> knome: ok I tzpe it
<Arpad2> knome: it worked :)
<knome> good, so you now can edit the file? :)
<knome> xubi, erm... yeah, what are you suggested to do in order to fix the problem?
<Arpad2> knome: already did :)
<knome> great
<Arpad2> knome: what was this trick  all about?
<knome> Arpad2, nano didn't know the terminal type, since the TERM variable was unset. by exporting it with value xterm, nano knew it could work like it was in an xterm terminal
<xubi> well, I can't use the command line yet so I tried over menues; with driver looks ok so far but does not accept a better resolution than 800x600
<Arpad2> knome: thx for the extensive explanation
<knome> Arpad2, no problem ;)
<knome> xubi, well, in order to create an xorg.conf file, follow these instructions: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<knome> xubi, then after that, you can edit the file from any text editor
<xubi> I was suggested to edit xorg, course I didn't find it.
<xubi> now I understand, I have to create it
<xubi> thanx for instrux
<knome> no problem
<xubi> isn't another way do solve my display problem?
<knome> xubi, probably not
<xubi> what is zorg.xonf? it is in the same path where I should put the xorg
<knome> that was a typo, it should be xorg.conf :)
<xubi> :) ok I was wild trying to find it
<knome> anyway, i have to go
<knome> goodl uck and see you later
<Arpad2> knome: thx for help, now it from harddrive
<Arpad2> how can I restore the Places tad on the upper panel?
<Arpad2> tab
<xubi> thanks Knome,  will also be around for the next months from now
<Sysi> Arpad2: add it there
<Sysi> normal panel item (Sysi@gprs)
<Arpad2> after upgrade to maverick it dissappeared
<Arpad2> oon my copmp at least
<infrid64> hi!
<infrid64> how can i get exale in tray? --startd-minimized doesn't work
<infrid64> bye
<dvanstone> Merry Chistmas
<Sysi> merry what-ever-you-want on-what-timezone-you-ever-happen-to-be
<dvanstone> hmmm
<dvanstone> can I add an entry to boot a different OS on a separate disc
<dvanstone> ?
<Sysi> update-grub may does it automatically
<Sysi> !grub2 | or see
<ubottu> or see: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dvanstone> update grub? is wikified somewhere?
<Sysi> it's just command
<Sysi> sudo update-grub
<dvanstone> can one grub load both deb and rpm builds
<Sysi> it can load different distros
<Sysi> rpm and deb are just packages that package manager extracts
<Sysi> g2g →
<MorphixNW> A Very Merry Christmas To Everyone :)
<MorphixNW> hope you all are having a great day
<Sysi> merry what-ever-you-want on-what-timezone-you-ever-happen-to-be
<MorphixNW> well its 15:18 here at the moment
<Sysi> we celebrated yesterday, we even celebrated
<MorphixNW> just another day for me, BARRRR HUMBUG
<MorphixNW> a day when the internet seems very fast lol
<Sysi> gprs, pretty much middle of nowhere
<MorphixNW> couldnt put up with that :(
<cazandobits> hi can I speak here in spanish?
<psycho_oreos> !es| cazandobits
<ubottu> cazandobits: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cazandobits> thx
<MorphixNW> man its quite lool
<reis> mary cristmas for all of you :D
<Sysi> merry what-ever-you-want on-what-timezone-you-ever-happen-to-be
<reis>  how can ı be a member of this page?
<scifi> hi, i cant get any sound from my laptop speakers, any suggestions?
<sparkie> merry xmas guys
<Sysi> scifi: check everything unmuted from mixer
<Sysi> you could try googling by name of your souncard
<nicofs> if i want a certain command (bash) to be run, every time the system starts - what file should i put it in?
<TheSheep> nicofs: as root?
<TheSheep> nicofs: or as user when you log in?
<TheSheep> nicofs: also, what command is it, there may be a better way to do it
<nicofs> TheSheep, i need to add a bit to $PATH - and then set the screen resolution...
<TheSheep> nicofs: that's way after the system boot
<TheSheep> nicofs: adding to path -- check ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc, and global equivalents in /etc/ for all users
<TheSheep> nicofs: setting resolution -- create an xorg.conf file and set it there
<nicofs> TheSheep, xorg.conf doesn't work...
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nicofs> TheSheep, i wrote a script to do that... you just enter "resolution width height hz" and your screen gets  adjusted...
<TheSheep> nicofs: wow, you wrote your own version of xrandr? :D
<nicofs> TheSheep, no - but a script that unifies gtf and xrandr to something user-friendly...
<nicofs> TheSheep, basically, it does all the addmode, changemode and so on for you...
<TheSheep> anyways, just put it in your 'autostarted applications' in 'sessions and startup'
<TheSheep> if you really must
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> where do i find c heaader files?
<wizardslovak> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<wizardslovak> kernel?
<scifi> my laptop has a AD1996A high definition audio chipset and i cant get any sound from it, any suggestions
<well_laid_lawn> wizardslovak: in /usr/include if you have them installed
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> i am getting this
<wizardslovak> The header files in /usr/include are generally for C libraries, not for the
<wizardslovak> running kernel. If you do not have kernel header files in your /usr/src
<wizardslovak> directory, you probably do not have the kernel-source package installed. Are
<wizardslovak> you sure that /usr/include contains the header files associated with your
<wizardslovak> how do i install them tho?
<well_laid_lawn> oh ok try apt-get source linux
<wizardslovak> installed something
<wizardslovak> but still
<wizardslovak> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<wizardslovak> your running kernel (version 2.6.35-24-generic).  Even if the module were to
<wizardslovak> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
#xubuntu 2010-12-26
<ShootEmUp> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
<reis> psyco orea are you there
<reis> not working dvdr problem was for bios problem in bios it must be shown as master then ı was right :d hava a nice readings
<kevin_> HELP
<bazhang> kevin_, with?
<kevin_> I need advice
<kevin_> i am trying to mount a WD 320 gig external drive to my xubuntu. i was running it on windows vista
<kevin_> any ideas
<bazhang> put it in fstab?
<UBuxuBU> good morning Xubuntu Technicians.
<UBuxuBU> i have buntu 1004 installed via wubi. i am trying to use clamtk to scan my w7 OS but i cant see it
<lighta> you mean
<lighta> disk ?
<UBuxuBU> i am wondering if bunti installed via wubi can act like a live cd to remove virus from an infected w7 os
<UBuxuBU> buntu*
<UBuxuBU> or do you have to use a live cd to remove virus from an infected w7 pc
<lighta> don't know hpw wubi really so I don't really know
<lighta> but what you trying is to see your hard disk from your xubuntu installation right ?
<UBuxuBU> seems like i should be able to read w7 files from ubuntu regardless ....YES
<UBuxuBU> YES
<lighta> ok
<UBuxuBU> exactly
<lighta> can you do a fdisk -L
<lighta> ?
<UBuxuBU> to read files?
<lighta> wait I should give you exact command
<lighta> just to see if we can see your hard disk
<UBuxuBU> i see ot 500gb y
<UBuxuBU> i see it in the gui
<lighta> sudo fdisk -l
<lighta> ah
<lighta> on xfce gui ?
<UBuxuBU> just not sure how to scan it
<lighta> so you sein it but can read it ?
<UBuxuBU> when i use disk utility
<lighta> are there a mounting point created ?
<UBuxuBU> i see 500gb hd
<lighta> ok but with something like thunar ?
<UBuxuBU> well this one is ubuntu
<lighta> so dolphin ?
<lighta> what's your gui ?
<UBuxuBU> dunno
<UBuxuBU> 1004 lucid
<UBuxuBU> ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> lts
<lighta> uh doesn't help
<UBuxuBU> ill look
<lighta> never mind so what do you use to see your file most of time ?
<lighta> not quite familiar with ubuntu
<lighta> dolphin should exist I think
<UBuxuBU> i use system,admin,disk utility
<UBuxuBU> or my home folder
<UBuxuBU> i suq at buntu
<lighta> lol nvm
<lighta> so
<UBuxuBU> yet i get around well
<lighta> can't you see your hard drive
<lighta> on /media ?
<UBuxuBU> in terminal...is that wut u mean
<lighta> on terminal or on your explorator since I don't know the yet
<UBuxuBU> ill run that terminal
<UBuxuBU> ill look
<lighta> ls /media
<UBuxuBU> does nuthing
<UBuxuBU> ls -l maybe
<lighta> can I see result of sudo fdisk -l ?
<lighta> no if you got nothing mean there nothing on media
<UBuxuBU> fdisk is 0
<UBuxuBU> just blinks at me
<UBuxuBU> ls -l has lots of stuff
<lighta> oh ?
<UBuxuBU> desktop stuff
<UBuxuBU> docs dloads
<UBuxuBU> stuff like that
<lighta> ah yeah well we getting far from the point
<lighta> what you did is ls -l on your desktop folder
<lighta> wich not interesting for us
<UBuxuBU> see all wubi is just a file inside windows
<lighta> so fdisk result is 0 ?
<lighta> ah ye
<UBuxuBU> just blinking curser
<UBuxuBU> i am not infected
<UBuxuBU> just wondered if ubuntu as wubi would be able to read an kill windows virus
<UBuxuBU> hehe
<UBuxuBU> i know how to do it with live cd
<UBuxuBU> prolly noone knows or ever tried
<lighta> prolly they tryed yet
<UBuxuBU> they just use live cd to do surgery on windows
<lighta> but as I said I don't know mush about wubi
<UBuxuBU> seems like noone does
<lighta> well yeah this could be faster
<UBuxuBU> many say its not too good
<lighta> but all you have to do is to mount your hard disk
<lighta> on you wubi intallation
<UBuxuBU> but will that mess it up
<lighta> what I found strang is that you have no result for fdisk but maybe it's normal for a wubi install
<UBuxuBU> is the mount reversable
<lighta> yes it is
<lighta> don't worry
<UBuxuBU> ok i saw that option
<UBuxuBU> ill try it
<lighta> =)
<UBuxuBU> i knew to scan i had to mount
<UBuxuBU> here goes
<UBuxuBU> brb w/ test results
<UBuxuBU> ITS at /media/recovery
<UBuxuBU> shows that when it hit mount...in the gui
<UBuxuBU> i ll try to scan with clamtk now
<lighta> what the size of this disk ?
<lighta> you should check before scan
<UBuxuBU> ooops its only 21gb
<lighta> you should be able to look windows content too
<lighta> see
<UBuxuBU> its not it
<UBuxuBU> its must be the ubuntu file at that size
<UBuxuBU> cos my hd is 500gb
<UBuxuBU> looking deeper...
<lighta> would be something else
<lighta> media are partition
<lighta> not on the linux used now
<UBuxuBU> its FAT
<UBuxuBU> ITS MY RECOVERY PARTITION
<lighta> ok
<UBuxuBU> dangerous
<UBuxuBU> yikes
<lighta> you can unmount it if you want
<UBuxuBU> now i know wut to do hehe...brb
<UBuxuBU> ok its mounted at /host
<UBuxuBU> and wont let me ck files cos its active
<UBuxuBU> hmmm
<lighta> size good ?
<UBuxuBU> yup 479 gb
<lighta> k it's probably ntfs the issue
<UBuxuBU> i see the whole drive
<lighta> you better mount it with a line like this
<UBuxuBU> i havent tried clam yet there
<lighta> /dev/sda3	/media/C	 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=fr_FR.utf8 0 0
<lighta> I know I abuse with this but I found it very strange that you got no result with fdisk -l
<UBuxuBU> see the partition doent even show buntu at all
<lighta> but did you used sudo before ?
<UBuxuBU> it shows a small FAT
<lighta> if not it's normal you got no result
<UBuxuBU> MY RECOVERY
<UBuxuBU> ABD 470 NTFS
<lighta> ah nice
<UBuxuBU> and 479 ntfs
<UBuxuBU> no linux
<lighta> what it's /dev/sda number ?
<UBuxuBU> prolly cos its a windows file
<lighta> yup this normal =)
<lighta> your on a ntfs partition
<UBuxuBU> /dev/sda/2
<lighta> so your line must be something like this
<lighta> /dev/sda2	/media/C	 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=fr_FR.utf8 0 0
<lighta> k maybe you can skip locale=fr etc thing
<UBuxuBU> says will not scan /dev
<lighta> k so UBuxuBU your partition is mounted on /host
<lighta> sorry
<UBuxuBU> yes
<lighta> can you see all your windows file ?
<UBuxuBU> cos wubi really doesnt partition at all
<lighta> yeah =)
<UBuxuBU> there is no real linux partition
<lighta> can you manipulate them as you want for your scan ?
<UBuxuBU> trying
<lighta> from what I understand you should
<UBuxuBU> ah hah
<UBuxuBU> there is an 18 gig loop
<UBuxuBU> /dev/loop0
<lighta> can't you exculde it ?
<UBuxuBU> it already was i just now mounted it for the heck of it
<UBuxuBU> try some more stuff
<lighta> ? you mount peripherical folder for a scan?
<UBuxuBU> i think i just scannedeverything
<UBuxuBU> i chose scan directory
<UBuxuBU> chose file system
<UBuxuBU> and it says i scanned about 860000 signatures
<UBuxuBU> but if i did thats an awful fast scan
<lighta> he may skip more if you give him a large amount to scan
<lighta> idk how your scan engine works
<UBuxuBU> hmmm when i scanned i saw the word registry fly by
<UBuxuBU> linux has no registry
<UBuxuBU> thats a windows term afaik
<lighta> well wasn't windows file that you wanted to scan ?
<UBuxuBU> yes
<UBuxuBU> its an experiment to see if an already installed wubu can clean an infecte windows os
<UBuxuBU> if so ppl would be prepared up front by having wubi in windows
<UBuxuBU> unless it was so comprimised that u cant boot windows
<UBuxuBU> but then u just di live buntu cd
<UBuxuBU> do*
<UBuxuBU> still not convinced i did it though
<lighta> I see
<UBuxuBU> cant scan 479gb in 5 seconds hehe
<UBuxuBU> oh well ill keep foolin with it
<UBuxuBU> they say u can install avast in ubuntu....hmmmm
<UBuxuBU> maybe ill try that i know avast pretty well
<UBuxuBU> x86 only i am 64
<UBuxuBU> oh well live cd is sure thing anyway!
<lighta> usb live
<lighta> good too =)
<UBuxuBU> even better prolly
<UBuxuBU> i got it now
<UBuxuBU> it works
<UBuxuBU> clam is just really really bizarre
<UBuxuBU> its prolly gonna take a couple hours to finish
<lighta> I wan't to only use wlan connexion and disable ethernet, is uncommend /etc/network/interface the correct way to do it or should I do something else ?
<UBuxuBU> system...prefernces...network connection i think
<UBuxuBU> then configure it there
<Sysi> i think networkmanager expects that everyone want to use wire if they have it plugged
<Sysi> wlan autoconnecting isn't related to eth0, you just need to mark it so in "configure connections" orwhatitis
<lighta> in where Sysi  ?
<MorphixNW> hi
<scifi> how do i add a new font to the system?
<knome> scifi, copy to /usr/share/fonts and run 'fc-cache -f -v /usr/share/fonts'
<knome> scifi, ~/.fonts would work as well
<knome> well, pretty much any path, but...
<scifi> seem to have managed to get it working copying it to usr/share/local/fonts i think it was
<scifi> didnt have to run that terminal command
<knome> okay
<nirazio> 1 down vote favorite Share on Facebook Share on Twitter 	  I am running Xubuntu. I was running headless fine before using tightVNC on windows and vino on Xubuntu. Now, after entering the password on the remote server, the unlock keyringdialog pops on the local server..
<nirazio> How to disable it??
<MorphixNW> hey
<ShootEmUp> hello everybody
<ShootEmUp> hello again
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<ShootEmUp> how is everyone today? I'm snowed in
<charlie-tca> Enjoy it while it is there?
<ShootEmUp> I'll try, I just really hate snow
<Sysi> it's not good if you have to drive a car but otherly nice
<Sysi> i wanna move to somewhere where's never -30°C
<ShootEmUp> Its never that here
<Sysi> -20?
<charlie-tca> Isn't that cold? we don't get below about -15C here
<ShootEmUp> got down to 10 F
<ShootEmUp> -12C
<charlie-tca> heh, we are already up to 19 F
<Sysi> so you're living in warm places :P
<ShootEmUp> -12C is so rare here anyway
<ShootEmUp> its good weather most of the time
<Sysi> -12 is normal winter here
<charlie-tca> Oh, apparently, that's -7 C
<ShootEmUp> fail
<ShootEmUp> Sysi, where do you live?
<Sysi> finland
<ShootEmUp> ahh, I'm in North Carolina, USA
<Sysi> i'll visit usa some day
<ShootEmUp> its nice, some people are words I can't say on this channel, but most are nice
<ShootEmUp> just stay off the interstates
<charlie-tca> I talked to my daughter in NC yesterday. It was warmer than here
<ShootEmUp> were do you live?
<charlie-tca> Idaho, USA
<Sysi> i'd move to states but your social security sucks and afaik there's no too much jobs available atm
<ShootEmUp> ok, nice to know when your talking about the weather
<ShootEmUp> Sysi, yeah its probably best to wait for a litttle wile
<Sysi> climate, language or politics always suck
<ShootEmUp> the world sucks, just some parts more than others
<charlie-tca> Canada has good medical, doesn't it?
<ShootEmUp> I've heard good things
<Sysi> canada could be nice, but isn't it even colder than here?
<charlie-tca> I always thought either Netherlands or Sweden would be a nice place to live
<charlie-tca> Sysi: yes, it might be
<ShootEmUp> or you could try mexico...
<Sysi> southern sweden could be nice
<MorphixNW> I having a strange issue with the Wastebasket
<ShootEmUp> do tell
<MorphixNW> items seem to be getting stuck and I cant delete them
<charlie-tca> yes, that does seem to happen
<ShootEmUp> ahh, just had a problem like that
<charlie-tca> 10.04 or 10.10?
<MorphixNW> is there a fix
<MorphixNW> 10.10
<ShootEmUp> open a terminal, and type empty-trash
<ShootEmUp> thats one fix
<MorphixNW> empty-trash is not currently installed
<ShootEmUp> install it
<charlie-tca> go into /home/USER/.local/share/Trash/files  and manually remove them
<ShootEmUp> thats another fix
<charlie-tca> You can also hold right-shift when hitting delete to not put files into Trash
<charlie-tca> or Wastebasket, too
<MorphixNW> :)
<ShootEmUp> it work?
<MorphixNW> ty
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<MorphixNW> yes I installed trash-cli
<ShootEmUp> you delete it with empty-trash?
<MorphixNW> yeah
<charlie-tca> Natty warns me everytime that it can not delete some files in Trash, but then it deletes them anyway
<ShootEmUp> yeah, I had a thing that I deleted as root, but couldn't empty root trash. and I had to enter root and do empty-trash
<ShootEmUp> !info trash-cli
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ShootEmUp> 140KB, not bad
<ShootEmUp> I don't use the trash can anymore, I always just delete them
<ShootEmUp> well i gotta go now, play some black ops. ttyl
<ShootEmUp> crap, using a swap file you can't hibernate
<ShootEmUp> oh well ttyl
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp is correct. You must have a swap partition to hibernate, otherwise, you are trying to hibernate to the same disk partition you want to hibernate...
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: were you asking about games on Ubuntu a while back?
<MorphixNW> yeah
<MorphixNW> wanted to get uplink working
<charlie-tca> You might be interested in http://www.ubuntugamer.com
<MorphixNW> hmmm interesting :)
<MorphixNW> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<MorphixNW> I got some interesting news that you guys might like :)
<MorphixNW> a friend mother wants me to install xubuntu for her :P
<MorphixNW> didnt take much convincing, I am sure she will pick it just fine, just need to point out that "start" is now called "applications" :)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<MorphixNW> oh and also
<MorphixNW> I installed 10.04 on a friends laptop a while ago.....all worked just fine (even a 3g modem) but the sound wouldnt work
<charlie-tca> turn the controls on?
<MorphixNW> however, I gave my friend a 10.10 CD for him to install, which he has done and all is now working fine
<MorphixNW> I tried everything
<charlie-tca> :-)
<MorphixNW> but 10.10 has worked out the box yet again
<MorphixNW> that was a Fujitsu Almio blah blah
<charlie-tca> It just keeps getting better
<MorphixNW> well the laptop used to run Vista, badly I might add
<MorphixNW> but its runs xubuntu very well
<MorphixNW> its a dual core with 1gb ram
<MorphixNW> I am currently working to transform and original xbox into a xubuntu media-centre :)
<MorphixNW> xbox standard hardware isnt enough with 700mhz CPU and 64MB ram
<MorphixNW> so I have replaced the motherboard with a Mini-ATX
<MorphixNW> I will also replace the xbox game ports with standard USBS, I think it will make a slick media-centre that wont be out of place under the TV
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<psycho_oreos> hi
<ShootEmUp> anyone have problems?
<psycho_oreos> not I :) unless you're running an ancient copy of xubuntu
<ShootEmUp> true dat
<Sysi> or beta, what's offtopic
<knome> :P
<ShootEmUp> Sysi, #xubuntu-offtopic
<Sysi> hum, i could
<ShootEmUp> thats the offtopic channel
<Sysi> let me browse my channel list first..
<psycho_oreos> << 9.04 aka Jaunty Jackalope
<knome> Sysi, you're not there
<ShootEmUp> 10.10!
<ShootEmUp> The offtopic is just about empty
<Sysi> knome: i could test that by joining, i'm thinking where to put it
<knome> Sysi, 11 is a good choice
<charlie-tca> so, here is a problem for which I seem to have no answer...
<Sysi> hey i have query with girl on that
<charlie-tca> upgrade 8.04 to 10.04
<ShootEmUp> okay, whats the problem
<charlie-tca> after the restart, you can't do anything, the mouse moves, but no clicks activate anything
<psycho_oreos> upgrading is hardly a clean process
<charlie-tca> not an answer
<psycho_oreos> lol
<charlie-tca> I should be able to use the desktop that is there after the upgrade
<ShootEmUp> hun, sounds like the mouse driver has changed
<Sysi> does the keyboard work?
<charlie-tca> It was usable before the upgrade...
<psycho_oreos> I'd check xorg logs
<charlie-tca> Sysi: no, not to activate any apps or menu
<charlie-tca> psycho_oreos: and you would do that by ? when nothing works,
<Sysi> tty?
<ShootEmUp> 1. mouse driver change, 2. your mouse broke, 3. mouse driver curroption
<charlie-tca> real hard to look in /var/log when it won't open
<psycho_oreos> charlie-tca, I'd boot into single user mode first or rescue mode and then check the logs via console
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: then the keyboard should work
<Sysi> ctrl alt F1 doesn't work?
<ShootEmUp> ahh, didn't catch that
<charlie-tca> Sysi: yes, it does
<Sysi> have you tried installing updates through that? and maybe reinstall xorg
<charlie-tca> and when I go back to alt+f7, I can't even shutdown
<ShootEmUp> I don't know of any fixes, but it sounds like you need to reinstall
<ShootEmUp> just my 2 cents
<charlie-tca> heh, don't want to. It worked before I upgraded.
<charlie-tca> lol
<psycho_oreos> I don't think charlie-tca will accept that as answer.. lol thought s
<psycho_oreos> so*
<charlie-tca> try rebooting about 5 times; you got to the tty...
<charlie-tca> then it worked
<ShootEmUp> charlie-tca, maybe Xorg needs reinstalling. I think you can do it from live CD via chroot
<psycho_oreos> I personally would get my hands dirty by getting a terminal/console and finding out the root of the problem
<charlie-tca> I rebooted several times, and it decided to work again, to be honest
<psycho_oreos> I suspect its the xorg `autoprobe' guessing fails
<ShootEmUp> me too
<charlie-tca> But I still want to know what locked it up... top showed about 10% of the cpu in use
<psycho_oreos> again, pull up console and read the logs
<charlie-tca> and memory was fine
<ShootEmUp> how do you read the logs?
<charlie-tca> you can use pager LOG in tty
<charlie-tca> q quits pager, space pages it one page at a time
<ShootEmUp> ok thanks
<psycho_oreos> `cat /var/log/xorg.0.log' for example
<psycho_oreos> or less
<charlie-tca> or pager /var/log/xorg.0.log
<psycho_oreos> there's many ways
<charlie-tca> you can also use vim or nano or ...
<psycho_oreos> vi, emacs, pico, ed, more
<psycho_oreos> etc..
<ShootEmUp> okay, I think I got it now
<charlie-tca> I guess there is more than one way to do it
<psycho_oreos> a lot more
<psycho_oreos> might also be a good idea to get xorg write a conf file when it doesn't work and maybe when it works again dump another conf file and do a diff on it
<psycho_oreos> s/on\ it/on\ both/
<LinuX2half> Hi
<LinuX2half> I have trouble installing Xubuntu, it cannot identify my hard drive
<TheSheep> try different boot options
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LinuX2half> I manage to identify the hard drive using Gparted
<LinuX2half> But it cannot be unmounted.
<LinuX2half> Also I haven't resize the partition for the OS
<TheSheep> LinuX2half: why is it mounted?
<TheSheep> LinuX2half: aren;t you using the livecd?
<LinuX2half> No, I'm booting it from the hard drive.
<LinuX2half> Using Unetbootin
<TheSheep> you cannot resize partitions that way
<TheSheep> they are being used
<TheSheep> boot from the livecd
<LinuX2half> Alright thanks. I'll use a CD if I can
<tux444> hi
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tux444> thanks :)
<tux444> i'm the newest here :)
<tux444> anyone here ?
<_Techie_> im here
<tux444> ok
<tux444> where are y from ?
<_Techie_> New Zealand
<tux444> wellington ?
<_Techie_> Tarnaki
<_Techie_> Taranaki*
<tux444> ok
<tux444> what time is it in nz ?
<_Techie_> 12:42 pm
<tux444> and you use linux since ?
<tux444> tell me if you don't understand
<tux444> my english is not good
<_Techie_> tux444, ive been using linux since about mid 2007
<tux444> me since 2006 :)
<tux444> but for xubuntu, since one week
<tux444> ^^
<_Techie_> well, im gonna go play some Metro 2033 while i wait for my hard drive to be re partitioned
<tux444> good game
<_Techie_> very good game
<_Techie_> very detailed
<_Techie_> i play it on low - mid settings because of my resolution and its still more detailed than most games
<tux444> you have a good pc i suppose
<tux444> powerfull hardware
<_Techie_> not many graphics cards can handle a resolution of 4080x1024 on high settings
<tux444> what is your graphic card ?
<_Techie_> i run dual HID HD5770 IceQ Turbo's
<_Techie_> HIS*
#xubuntu 2011-12-19
<joshuas-dad> soreau yes i do
<soreau> then what's the problem
<joshuas-dad> it doesnt connect, i dont see any wireless networks
<soreau> What happens if you try 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid'
<joshuas-dad> yup that works
<soreau> so the driver is probably working but whatever other tool you're trying to use for connection isn't
<soreau> What's showing no AP's?
<joshuas-dad> i am just using network connections in xubuntu
<soreau> What is the output of 'service network-manager status'?
<joshuas-dad> start/running process 857
<soreau> and when you click on the network icon in the panel, does it say wireless networks?
<CrownWheel> Hey, Xubuntu-ites.  Question about installing from a Live distribution.
<joshuas-dad> yup, just doesnt show any available
<soreau> joshuas-dad: Is it a usb device you plugged in?
<joshuas-dad> yes, it is a usb device
<soreau> Does it work if you restart network-manager with 'sudo service network-manager restart'?
<CrownWheel> I'm running a USB flash drive with Xubuntu 11.10, with a 2GB persistant file. I've installed several packages.  I'm pretty happy with the system.
<fschuindt> someone knows why can't I change my window top bar theme?
<CrownWheel> How can I tell how much of the real hard drive I'll need when I install?
<joshuas-dad> no, i can only manually add
<soreau> joshuas-dad: Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.com?
<CrownWheel> And, is the install process "smart" enough to install the system on the USB drive as-is?  That would be sweet, because then the USB drive becomes a backup of the custom install.
<joshuas-dad> there is only a couple lines
<joshuas-dad> can i paste here
<soreau> joshuas-dad: Do you have 'Enable Networking' and 'Enable Wireless' checked in the network dropdown menu?
<joshuas-dad> is that in settings?
<soreau> just when you left-click on the network icon in the panel
<joshuas-dad> i do now, and it is working. thanks for the help
<soreau> No problem ;-)
<CrownWheel> When I use the desktop Install icon, will it do a clean install, or install the system (and packages) from my Live USB install, as-is?
<knome> clean install
<CrownWheel> any way to get the as-is system onto the HD?
<knome> not really
<CrownWheel> Then the USB drive becomes a backup/revert image and, man, that'd be sweet.
<CrownWheel> alright.  thanks, knome.
<pacy_> with dd ?
<pacy_> CrownWheel, http://www.backuphowto.info/linux-backup-hard-disk-clone-dd
<CrownWheel> pacy__, just spotted your message from hours and hours ago.  Thanks for the link.
<bigbrovar> .
<ball> What kind of fonts does Xubuntu support and where do they live (where do I put new ones)?
<qrq> xubuntu laggs my pc :D
<TheSheep> ball: ttf and otf and you pput them in ~/.fonts then run fc-cache
<ball> Thanks!
 * ball tries it
<ball> TheSheep: That worked beautifully, thanks!
<qrq> Why xubuntu laggs so much?
<qrq> Debian with XFCE don't :)
<qrq> And my specs arent so bad.
<qrq> AMD Athlon 64 1600 MHZ , 1024 RAM
<qrq> Ubuntu Autoupdates takes 40% of CPU :D
<qrq> I mean indicator.
<ball> It seems to work very well on the Intel Atom machines I've tried it on.
<ball> qrq: What kind of "lag" are you seeing?
<qrq> 40% of CPU is taken constantly by update applet.
<ball> qrq: Have you let the update applet run and complete?
<qrq> Yes
<qrq> System is updated
<qrq> Next thing is some root lightdm script :D
<qrq> Which is really mean for CPU too.
<ball> I have to iron a shirt. I leave for work in about five hours.
<ball> qrq: I hope you get that figured out.  BTW, how much cache does your Athlon 64 have?
<qrq> ball I don't really know.
<qrq> I never had such problems on 10.04 xubuntu
<qrq> And it seems I will stick with 10.04
<ball> If an Atom handles it, I'm surprised an Athlon 64 doesn't.
<qrq> I installed 11.10 yestarday
<qrq> Before this I had 10.04 and it works normaly
<qrq> Worked.
<ball> I's fall back to 10.4 then.
<onyx> hi. can I to talk with somebody?
<Paimun> You certainly -can-
<onyx> I want to ask my question about video in my xubuntu 11.10
<Paimun> you could probably do it then
<Paimun> don't ask to ask
<ball> onyx: What is your question?
<onyx> thanks. well, video in my system play with wrong colours. flash into firefox play right. I have try all 4 variants video drivers, that in my system, but nothing  change
<ball> onyx: Have you seen this with several different video players?
<onyx> yes. I have try it with vlc, gmplayer,gxine
<ball> onyx: Was okay with previous versions of Xubuntu?
<onyx> it is my first xubuntu. before i use ubuntu. there was all right. now i has try several distributives . mandriva. crunchbang... there all right too
<ball> Are you using the vendor's video driver or an open source one?
<onyx> I use proprietary driver that xubuntu offer to me. Nvidia ver.173, ver 173-update, current, current-updates.
<Cybertinus> topic
<Cybertinus> let's put a / in front of that :p
<onyx> is here russian?
<Unit193> !ru | onyx
<ubottu> onyx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<simon___> Hello. Is there a way to use a "Network" button in Thunar like under Gnome ?
<simon___> Because I want to connect to smb clients with thunar
<Sysi> go there and press Ctl L, you can type address (smb://)
<Sysi> you can browse hosts with gigolo
<simon___> okay...funny....last time the input wasn't valid (Can not press open)
<simon___> thanks
<Kaapa> hey there - trying to install sun's java, but when I do a update-alternatives --config java I get "There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java"
<Kaapa> any tips?
<Kaapa> woot - done
<Kaapa> another question - how can I change the email I supplierd in the notifier?
<livingdaylight> Hi testing xubuntu live cd. Does the real install update FF? live has version7 here
<ablomen> livingdaylight, yeah it updates to 8 when you install
<ablomen> it will always update some time later then the mozilla release though, since they have to package and test it etc
<livingdaylight> ablomen, thank you. Just testing live cd. Previously, used Ubuntu, but looking for alternative to Unity
<ablomen> livingdaylight, ok well firefox etc are exactly the same as ubuntu (it comes from the same repositorie) it just installs different packages (like the desktop env etc)
<livingdaylight> yea... xfce doesn't use Nautilus for e.g.
<ablomen> indeed
<livingdaylight> thunar i see
<livingdaylight> can thunar split into two panes? In Nautilus F3 splits the file manager into two panels, if you know what I mean. Something I do a lot and very practical
<ablomen> livingdaylight, nope it can't, but you are free to use whatever file manager you want
<livingdaylight> ablomen, so, one could install nautilus for e.g.? its compatible with this window manager too?
<ablomen> i think pcmanfm is a popular alternative for thunar in the xfce comunity
<livingdaylight> i see, never heard of it. I'd have to try that out then.
<livingdaylight> I'm not hung up about particular applications as much as particular functionality that I either got used to or find useful.
<ablomen> well nautilus is a bit different here, because in gnome it also handles the desktop, and by default it starts a desktop over the xfce desktop in xfce
<livingdaylight> as long as its easy to open two file managers side by side for easy and quick copy and pasting.
<ablomen> but most other file managers work fine, and i think you can even tweak nautilus too to only be a file manager, if you really want to use it
<livingdaylight> or picking up and dropping as it were in this case
<ablomen> well you can always press ctrl+n in thunar, that opens another window in the same folder, don't know if that is enough
<ablomen> (it is for me anyway)
<livingdaylight> thx. I see that opens another window - yes.
<livingdaylight> by same window you mean same workspace?
<ablomen> i said same folder, so it opens a new thunar with the same path as the current directory
<livingdaylight> can we still install sun-java easy enough. I know that has changed across the board in all *buntu systems since 11.10
<livingdaylight> oh, i see what you mean... yes, that would do
<ablomen> i'm not sure on that one, i have it installed here, but this was before all the oracle discontinuing the os java vm talk etc
<livingdaylight> so, are you still on 11.04 too
<ablomen> no, but i updated
<ablomen> did not do a fresh install
<livingdaylight> you mean upgraded?
<livingdaylight> Does upgrade not remove things like that?
<ablomen> oh wait i guess it did switch to openjdk
<ablomen> hmm, well minecraft works anyway ;)
<livingdaylight> yea, would've thought so... oh, well, if you haven't noticed a difference then that is good :)
<livingdaylight> I'm gonna back up my home dir and give xubuntu a go
<livingdaylight> Hi
<livingdaylight> To install proprietary codecs is there a how to page, so I can selct individually rather than just enableing the default restricted
<livingdaylight> and is it normal that there is no login sound?
<ablomen> yes
<Sysi> no login sound is default, search for gstreamer-plugins in synaptic or software center to install codecs
<livingdaylight> thanks
<livingdaylight> are there any particularly good and useful xubuntu specific how to sites for getting a fresh install up to speed?
<Sysi> xubuntu is pretty simple, fiddle with settings and try stuff with panels, rest of it is often same than on regular ubuntu
<Sysi> xfce docs have some useful info
<livingdaylight> ok, thanks. I'm thinking particularly regards, proprietary codecs. You're saying I can follow reguular ubuntu-centric guides; they apply equally
<Sysi> codecs and stuff are the same on both
<ablomen> livingdaylight, i always install vlc, mplayer and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, that way you can play basicly anything (with a few uncommon exceptions)
<Sysi> really either vlc or mplayer(-gnome) is needed, not really both
<ablomen> depends, mplayer does not play nice with some codecs, same for vlc but yeah for basic usage i'd say go for mplayer-gnome (bit faster then vlc)
<Sysi> parole should play pretty much everything with gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and -ugly and that --ffmpeg
<livingdaylight> parole?
<Sysi> default player
<livingdaylight> yes, I see... never heard of it :)
<livingdaylight> xfce's version of totem ?
<Sysi> kind of
<livingdaylight> ok, update complete, reboot
<xubuntu222> hey do you know how much space you need to install xubuntu on?
<Sysi> 4.5GB
<xubuntu222> damn
<Sysi> a bit less with alternate disk
<xubuntu222> my hard drive broke and i only have a 4 gig stick with me...
<xubuntu222> thy
<ablomen> xubuntu222, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD << you can add only the packages you need with this
<Yggdrasil_> hi, i have a pentium 64 bit
<Yggdrasil_> do i still download the am64 iso ?
<xubuntu222> yes i guess i for now try to install some minamal puppy linux on my stick
<Yggdrasil_> amd64
<xubuntu222> would be the most sensitive thing
<xubuntu222> godby
<ablomen> Yggdrasil_, yeah that works fine
<Yggdrasil_> ok thought so thanks
<Yggdrasil_> gonna get me a linux box in my vmware.
<vithos> yo, how do i get the disk performance monitor xfce plugin to work?
<tuttincoro> does xubuntu include wubi?
<TheSheep> tuttincoro: yes
<TheSheep> vithos: yo, what's the error?
<vithos> the indicator never shows any activity
<vithos> even if i run something like the `stress --hdd 1`
<TheSheep> vithos: looks like it only works with 2.4 and 2.6 kernels
<TheSheep> vithos: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-diskperf-plugin
<vithos> that's weird, i thought 3.0 didn't have any changes :D
<vithos> thanks
<TheSheep> vithos: I'm not 100% that this is the source of the problem
<TheSheep> vithos: perhaps you just need to recompile with that flag enabled
<vithos> i'll see if i can manage to do that
<Kurdistan> guys/girls have the boot time in xubuntu got slower compare to lucid?
<pleia2> Kurdistan: yes, the ubuntu devs are working on getting the bootup time shorter again for 12.04
<Kurdistan> pleia2, I thought in ubuntu, unity was the reason of the slow boot speed.
<Kurdistan> did not think xubuntu would effect
<pleia2> xubuntu and ubuntu share a lot of the same startup processes
<Kurdistan> :) yes thats true
<girafe> so xubuntu is the new flavor that replaces unity ?
<Pici> No?
<Pici> xubuntu uses xfce. ubuntu uses gnome3+unity
<Aicasn> is anyone else having big trouble with 11.1?  general instability in multiple apps?  graphics problems?
<Aicasn> feels a lot like a beta on my end
<baizon> not at all :)
<baizon> everything working fine for me
<Kurdistan> Aicasn, what are you using, graphic card?
<baizon> ATi 6320
<Aicasn> nv gtx 260
<baizon> ah sorry not me xD
<Kurdistan> Aicasn, have you looked on launchpad or nvnews for bugrapports?
<Kurdistan> I have myself problem with the latest stable nvidia drivers
<Aicasn> nope. i only played with it long enough over the weekend to see that it wasn't suitable as my primary os
<Aicasn> i'll stick that on my to-do list.  i do want to help if i'm in the minority in terms of user experience. i was just curious if many folks were having these problems
<Sysi> Aicasn: did you install nvidia driver or were you usinf the default one? even if card isn't brand new the default driver probably works badly
<Aicasn> used both nv drivers. same difference between them
<carson_ward> loaded xubuntu for the first time a month ago and i am impressed. after years of rpm hell this is nice.
<Aicasn> i stuck a SSD in my home machine to boot and run OS files off of. what's the best way to ensure that /, /boot, and /usr all run off of the SSD, but /home, /var, /etc, ...  run from the normal drive?  i couldn't find a way to separate the partitions (especially /var) because some of them need to be available during bootup
<Sysi> Aicasn: why wouldn't you put /var to ssd too? you could just have one partition for / on ssd and data partition on hdd
<Aicasn> Sysi: because /var gets a lot of read/write activity.  temp files, log files, etc.  it's unnecessary wear on the ssd.
<Aicasn> i'd rather have that on the gears and levers hard drive
<Sysi> Aicasn: it's hardly possible to burn out ssd faster than hdd
<Sysi> the more writes, the more reason I'd see to have it on afster drive..
<Aicasn> i realize that, but those read/write's aren't really bottlenecks. they're fast anyway.
<Sysi> what ssd? vertex2 should last at least three years on hard daily usage, vertex3 a little less
<Aicasn> hmm.... corsair 128gb i believe
<Aicasn> so, back to my original question, is it possible to keep /var on a separate partition without xbuntu 11.1 getting mad at me?
<Aicasn> i redicrected enough stuff to / from /var to get it to boot, but it still acts  very unstable
<Cybertinus> Aicasn: sure. Just make it a seperate partition, make sure it is in your fstab, and has the correct mountpoint and it should work without a hitch
<Aicasn> i put it on my /home partition.  i have /boot, /, and /home.   it was  /home/system/var -> /var
<Aicasn> didn't like that very much at all
<Aicasn> i had to  /var/run -> /run  and something else i can't recall just to get it to boot
<Wazzaaa> Greetings, Xubuntu users. In the Ubuntu Software Center I can no longer see the xubuntu-desktop package
<Wazzaaa> can you see it ?
<TheSheep> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.138 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Wazzaaa> and/or how ot install Xubuntu so that I can choose Xubuntu from the Session menu on the login screen.
<Wazzaaa> yep, found it
<Wazzaaa> thanks people of the interwebz
<pacy_> hey there
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2011-12-20
<Pupuser> hi
<Pupuser> I want to use a screen resolution of 640x480, but the minimum resolution I get is 800x600
<go8765> Pupuser: try in terminal xrandr -s 600x480
<dbaybay__> Anyone know how to adjust the processor state in Xubuntu?
<CrownWheel> Hey, xubuntu-ites.  How can I tell which wireless driver is loaded right now, under 11.10?
<CrownWheel> Is looking at the output of "cat /proc/modules" the best bet?
<CrownWheel> Also: if a module is loaded, is it necesarily effective and in use?  Or do modules get loaded speculatively or by default?
<ubuntu_> hi again
<ubuntu_> I would like to change my name
<ubuntu_> (I'm puppyuser)anyways, I tried xrandr -s 640x480 but I got an error...
<ubuntu_> 'Size 640x480 not found in available modes'
<uofm49426> anyone run compiz in xubuntu what do i need to do to show a tittle bar
<Yggdrasil_> whats up
<Yggdrasil_> just installed xubunt on my eee pc
<CharlesM> Is it safe to remove the xubuntu live cd while the system is running? Say to access files on another CD briefly?
<Sysi> CharlesM: safe as in nothing breaks, but it's probably gonna crash
<CharlesM> Ouch, okay ;)
<Sysi> I'm not 100% sure but it's to be expected
<CharlesM> Not worth the risk then. I was thinking if everything got loaded into RAM it may not be a problem, but it isn't that important.
<Cybertinus> It looks more and more like it that I'm gonna switch to Xubuntu
<Cybertinus> just installed kubuntu-desktop
<Cybertinus> I really don't like that. It's like "KDE meets Unity". And I don't like Unity.
<cc_INC> Good switch :)
<_Pete_> indeed
<cc_INC> I hope the flavor appeals to you :)
<Sysi> gnome-shell is quite nice and simple, though I like KDE very much, after some setting up
<cc_INC> For some reason I don't get along with KDE.
<Cybertinus> I'm still gonna look to the default KDE install Ubuntu also has in it's repo's
<cc_INC> Don't know why, it's just a feeling I get.
<cc_INC> In fact I'd pick Gnome over KDE any day of the week
<Cybertinus> ah yes, I understand that cc_INC. Just had it (having it actually, waiting for the normal KDE install) ;)
<Cybertinus> I'm more of a KDE person myself. Using it for years
<_Pete_> I used to use kubuntu when it still was 3.5.x
<_Pete_> but that force swithc to 4.x was really stupid move in ubuntu
<cc_INC> I've used KDE 3 years ago with openSUSE
<Cybertinus> I'm using KDE 4.x since 4.2. The versions before that weren't usuable
<Sysi> kde never really felt stable before 4.7 for me
<_Pete_> this is intresting project http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<cc_INC> openSUSE was my introduction to Linux. But after trying out some different stuff KDE felt a bit too static for my taste
<_Pete_> seems to be currently little unstable for real use
<cc_INC> Oh yeah Trinity, I read about that. Any of you tried it out?
<_Pete_> I did
<Cybertinus> ok cc_INC. My introduction to Linux was Redhat 8. It had KDE 3.3 or 3.4 in it :)
<Sysi> I started with xfce.. and then when I tried gnome it was missing stuff I liked in xfce
<cc_INC> Redhat, is it everything they claim it is? :)
<cc_INC> The past two years I used Crunchbang Linux with Openbox
<cc_INC> I love the clean, slick, minimalistic look and feel of openbox.
<Cybertinus> I'm using CentOS (and sometimes RHEL) on servers at my work. I don't think it is a bad distro. It also is pretty stable
<cc_INC> Actually Crunchbang is a very very nice distro. Going under the hood to get stuff done helped me learn a lot.
<Cybertinus> if a server chrashes, it was because it was using more RAM then it got. Or the hardware is really old (yes, some servers I maintain are 10 years old, or older...)
<cc_INC> Unfortunately I was lacking time to fiddle with it, so I switched to Xubuntu. Mostly because Crunchbang also had an Xfce flavor and I liked that too so the choice was simple
<Cybertinus> but not because of a kernel-bug or something
<cc_INC> 10 years?!?!? Wow
<Cybertinus> yeah
<Cybertinus> last month I removed the loading of USB in the startup procedure of some old dual Pentium 3 with Debian 3.0 on it
<Cybertinus> because the motherboard is failing and now the USB-controller is gone :p
<cc_INC> I'm a regular user. Wanted to study to become an administrator. Got the books and everything, but lack of time is a b...
<cc_INC> So basically you got a system with no USB?
<Cybertinus> indeed
<cc_INC> Haha, sick!
<Cybertinus> but it is an old dual P3, so it still has an PS/2 connector for a keyboard
<cc_INC> You do have a CD-drive I hope....or do you get all you need from the net. Dropbox?
<Sysi> I thin he's talking about a server, not his desktop machine
<Cybertinus> it is a server in some datacentre. All it needs are updates (which aren't available anymore for Debian 3.0). And I get those from the internet yes ;)
<cc_INC> Oh I have two old machines a Pentium 3 and a P4. One of them still has Windows :( I use that in my studio for recording purpose only. And the other runds Crunchbang. Got Xubuntu on my trusty IBM T60.
<Cybertinus> normaly I don't see that server. I log into it remotly with SSH
<Sysi> uhm, and this is actually support channel, you should go #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatting
<cc_INC> Sysi sorry :(
<cc_INC> Will do...
<Cybertinus> ah, right. sorry Sysi. You've got a point there. Moving on to #xubuntu-offtopic
<starn> hello eveyone, and good morning.
<baizon> hi
<starn> i got a dumb question... kinda ashamed to ask... but how do i keep my mouse pointer from disappearing?
<starn> no one know?? or just slow to reply?
<starn> like it wouldn't bug me if it stayed for like 10-30 seconds.. but it disappears after about 2-3 seconds of mouse being idle.
<TheSheep> starn: I'm pretty sure it shouldn't do that
<starn> TheSheep: really?? it's been doing this since i install xubuntu..
<Sysi> is it only on terminal?
<starn> Sysi: the entire desktop.
<Sysi> ..I'm not sure if it still should happen
<starn> like it's useful kinda when the walpaper changes to a pretty walpaper and i wanna see it with out anything for screenshots or w/e but i can just move my mouse to one of the four corners of me screens.. lol
<starn> but i have multiple monitors and sometimes i forget where i put my pointer... so yeah.. it disappears kinda like it would if there was a full screen video.. and to what i am aware of i have looked in all the settings tabs for something to configure it.. could it be because i use nVidia?
<starn> Hey, I'll be right back so i'm sorry for any delays in replies. i am a little sick.
<RobinJ> why, if i overwrite ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml, don't the settings apply?
<starn> i am back.
<starn> i can't find anything on google :\
<starn> what was the channel for help with Video Games such as Unreal tournament 2004 nexuz quake Americas army minecraft on linux?
<Kingsy> hey guys, I am a little confused about setting up my panels, how do you put some items on the far right?
<Sysi> add spacer left to them and set it to expand (right click -> properties)
<Kingsy> ahh cooool
<Kingsy> Sysi: thanks man, pretty obvious actually
<Sysi> logical but not obvious
<Kingsy> Sysi: how do you go about changing the appearence of xfce?
<Sysi> settings -> appearance and settings -> window manager
<Kingsy> Sysi: I don't have "appearence and settings" in my settings menu
<Sysi> if you want new themes, check gnome-look.org gtk3 section and xfce4-look.org xfce-section
<Sysi> Kingsy: whops, just appearance in settings manager
<Kingsy> I see a settings editor?
<Kingsy> oh nm
<Rezn0rNInchNails> I would like to install xubuntu dapper on older machine. I downloaded alternate iso and put it on Verbatim 8 GB usb stick with unetbootin but I get incorrect cd rom. Please help.
<Kingsy> Sysi: do you know of a netspeed applet that works in a xfce panel ?
<Sysi> Rezn0rNInchNails: dapper is unsupported, try lucid
<Sysi> Kingsy: no
<Kingsy> hmm I wonder if there is one
<Rezn0rNInchNails> Sysi: Thanks, I will give Lucid a try.
<Sysi> Kingsy: search for one in synaptic or software center if you can't see one installed by default
<Kingsy> Sysi: well netspeed is there in the software centre.. but that is a gnome applet so I am assuming it wont run in xfce?
<Sysi> I think xfapplet broke after gnome3
<Sysi> I think there has been xfce-netperf-plugin or something
<Kingsy> can find any info on that
<Kingsy> well nevermind, I will do it later.. gotta run now..
<Kingsy> see ya all later
<Yggdrasil_> whats up
<mongy> there is an xfce netspeed, if you compile it
<mongy> install intltool xfce4-dev-tools libxfce4util-dev libgtk2.0-dev libxfcegui4-dev libxfce4util-dev xfce4-panel-dev libgtop2-dev , get  http://xfce4-netspeed-plugin.googlecode.com/files/xfce4-netspeed-plugin-0.1.tar.gz, extract, --configure --prefix=/usr, make and make install.
<mongy> oops, ./configure --prefix=/usr
#xubuntu 2011-12-21
<gurra72> hejsan
<cYmen> hey guys, recently I keep getting "unlock keyring" popups but I never set up any keyring. Do you have an idea what I should do?
<TheSheep> type in your password in there
<cYmen> my user password?
<cYmen> TheSheep: nice, works - can you tell me what this is all about?
<Sysi> probably automatic login and connection to wifi
<cYmen> no i mean when and where does this password manager stuff originate?
<ubuntu> this is just great... i hit the minimize button on the installer, and it hid... and doesn't show up anymore in alt+tab or the window switcher... how to i get it to unhide?
<ubuntu> it hasnt crashed, pidof still shows the pid
<ubuntu> what the... nvm
<ubuntu> the minimize button shot it to another workspace
<xubuntu970> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu970> coao
<xubuntu970> ciao a tutti
<TheSheep> cYmen: sorry, I was afk. It's the key it uses to encrypt all the remembered passwords
<evo360bhp> hi everyone - just installed xubuntu and using xfce desktop, its wicked! I bought an e-book from the software centre and installed it, the book was in the 'education' menu, however I was messing around and broke the system:( having reinstalled and went to the software centre I have to buy it again! Is there a record or something where I can re-install the xubuntu book?
<ablomen> evo360bhp, in the software center, press file => reinstall previous purchases
<ablomen> then you log in and it should install what you bought
<evo360bhp> just found it....doh :(
<evo360bhp> thanks for your help
<evo360bhp> is there an easier way to say copy it and save it to usb or is just an install?
<xubuntu610> hi
<xubuntu610> I am wondering if enlightenment is great?
<Sysi> I prefer xfce, some people like E17
<taffflash> hi there all
<taffflash> Im looking for a linux distro I can get one with:(
<_Pete_> is there a way start new X from xfce?
<_Pete_> like was switch user in gnome
<taffflash> I have tried mint 12 and  ubuntu and dont like gnome 3 and that unity
<Sysi> _Pete_: when you activate xscreensaver/lock screen there should be button for new login
<_Pete_> Sysi: and how do you activate those?
<Sysi> ctrl alt del by default I think
<_Pete_> I have removed keyboard shortcuts but there seems to be lock screen in session menu
<_Pete_> but that doesnt do anything
<popsch> am I am doing it wrong, or is alt-tab not working during drag&drop?
<ablomen> popsch, yeah it does not seem to work
<popsch> it's one of the most obviously missing features. Apparently compiz can't do it either: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17042/
<ablomen> popsch, i'd check the xfce bugtracker to see if there is a feature request already, and otherwise create on
<ablomen> e
<Sysi> I guess workaround would be holding mouse on taskbar item
<popsch> Sysi, that will only work well, if you have one taskbar entry per window; and the taskbar gets quite crowded
<Sysi> yeah I don't really like 90s taskbars but I don't really like drag'n drop either
<popsch> well, I just found some really cool feature with panels. I can have three panels on top: first 33% width right anchored, second 100% width, third 33% width left anchored
<popsch> this way I can have three panels on top and it will show me one of the three panels depending on where I hit the top of the desktop
<s-hitman> guys how can i copy a module from one distro to another?
 * xGrind is away: Estou ocupado
<TheSheep> xGrind: please disable that
<deusex1983> hi guys
<deusex1983> how i could stop horizontal tearing with nvidia graphic card
<deusex1983> i am using xubuntu 11.10
<deusex1983> when playing mkv with smplayer this tearing effect
<deusex1983> appears
<Sysi> disable compositing in window manager tweaks
<deusex1983> ok where can i find it?
<Sysi> settings manager
<deusex1983> thank you
<deusex1983> and there is no other work around I have always to switch these options
<lantizia> How do I set a file association?  (e.g. .torrent files are opening in Thunar/Firefox with Transmission but I'd like Deluge instead)
<Sysi> I think FF has own settings, in xfce filemnager right click on file -> properties
<GridCube> lantizia, purge transmission and it will open with deluge
<Sysi> (xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that can be safely removed)
#xubuntu 2011-12-22
<Sysi> is it considered as bug that xubuntu by default doesn't set gtk(2) theme so that qt apps could find and use it
<Sysi> though I only found non-generic way to do that (theme specific)
<Sysi> maybe with gconftool magic..
<Frantisek_Fuka> Hello there. I am fairly experienced Linux user but I am new to Xubuntu. I am puzzled by the following:
<Frantisek_Fuka> When I boot my PC, I'd like my second hard drive to be automatically mounted. However, its icon just appears on my desktop and I have to click it to actually mount the disk. Simply adding the disk to /etc/fstab of course works but I feel I am missing some option in the GUI to automatically mount the hard disk...
<jcfp> Frantisek_Fuka: fstab is the way to go. Don't know a fancy interface for that, so you're probably not overlooking something.
<holstein> yeah, it'll be just like this Frantisek_Fuka https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Frantisek_Fuka> OK, thanks jcfp, holstein. I have no problem with that. I just wanted to be sure I am not creating some sort of conflict with some other piece of Xubuntu system by using fstab
<ekin> I have a problem with one java application GUI. The window title bar appears behind the top panel in Xfce in Xubuntu 11.10. The main windows of the application works OK. However, the title bars of subwindows that pop up from the application appear behind the top panel.  Can anyone help me with this?
<TheSheep> ekin: the panels are always over the application windows, that's not something specific to java
<TheSheep> ekin: you can hold down ALT and click anywhere in the window to drag it
<ekin> Thanks the sheep. I mean the titlebar of the windows appear behind the top panel so that I cannot see or click on it. However, when I hold down ALT and click anywhere, I can drag it.
<ekin> thanks..
<w30> TheSheep, Yeah, thats the way it works. Welcome to Unity. That's why I installed Kubuntu and Xubuntu.
<w30> TheSheep, Bye, bye Unity, I'm taking my Chevy to the levee
<w30> TheSheep, It must impress Mac users and full Screen Windows users...........
<w30> TheSheep, You have to got to the top panel choose file and close, oh and be sure your window you are wanting has focus or maybe something like cario clock has stolen the focus, wonderful eh?
<w30> TheSheep, there is always kill -9 pid if your application does not have a close or quit from within.
#xubuntu 2011-12-23
<gry1> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1416808 <-- will the usual 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' install unstable packages if I uncomment those lines?
<LjmChannel> Anyone else having sound issues on Xubuntu 11.04?  Also, does anyone know how to fix not having any sound?
<gry1> ...
<holstein> LjmChannel: i can really just help troubleshoot it... if you havent applied all upgrades, do that first
<holstein> then, you can try a kernel or alsa version one way or the other
<LjmChannel> which upgrades?
<LjmChannel> the updates for Xubuntu or other upgrades?
<holstein> LjmChannel: the OS in general
<holstein> the system upgrades... whatever they are... sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade for example
<LjmChannel> the sudo apt-get update I have tried, I'll try sudo apt-get upgrade right now
<LjmChannel> 0 new 0 updated
<holstein> LjmChannel: you dont have to do it that way, you can use the gui, or synaptic, or whatever, but you need to run both parts
<LjmChannel> so run update and upgrade?
<LjmChannel> still no sound
<holstein> LjmChannel: it wont be a 'magic command' that just works.. you'll have to troubleshoot, and *maybe* get sound going
<LjmChannel> yeah, I figured on that.
<holstein> for me, i usually just try a few live CD's... such as the last LTS (10.04) and the upcoming one
<holstein> that at least gives me some information about what will work
<LjmChannel> do you know the command for the list that has your sound card on it?  I had it earlier and forgot to save it.
<holstein> LjmChannel: lspci, or lsusb
<holstein> however... the ones you want are...
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<LjmChannel> I have that one bookmarked.  I found it just before I had to run to the store, hence why I didn't reply sooner. lol
<LjmChannel> Live [SB Live! Value [CT4871]], device 2: emu10k1 <<<< That's what it says I have so it is reading it.  Just no sound. lol
<holstein> if you see something in...
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> then, you are *very* likely to get sound
<holstein> do you?
<LjmChannel> no sound
<LjmChannel> what I posted above is what I see in there but there's no sound coming from my speakers.
<holstein> LjmChannel: open a terminal and run this command
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> does it list *anything* ?
<holstein> you see sb live?
<holstein> that line you posted?
<LjmChannel> yes
<holstein> if so... open a terminal, and run
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> gently tweak *everything*
<holstein> dont trust the labels
<holstein> you can hit the F5 key to show all settings
<holstein> meke sure you have the speakers hooked up and all that
<LjmChannel> open alsamixer and it shows this.. Card: Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<LjmChannel> could be the issue
<LjmChannel> I'm going to try something really quick.  I will be back in a minute.  Thank you for your help holstein
<vithos> how do i change the graphical login screen's resolution?
<vithos> nm i finally found it
<_Pete_> where and how?
<vithos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<_Pete_> ok thx
<vithos> tested working. unfortunately the background image gets tiled instead of stretched but i'm not going to bother correcting that
<pacy__> nice thanks vithos
<vithos> np :)
<faz> can anybody increase the resolution of ubuntu>>> 1240x1024 is not on the list?????????
<Kurdistan> hi is it possible to move the top panel down?
<Kurdistan> I know it is possible to create one.
<Kurdistan> but is it possible to move one down?
<tosmo> hi, where can i put a permanent modeline for my monitor? i know how to do it ad-hoc with xrandr, but i want to have it permanent (for some reason the monitor doesn't correctly report its native resolution)
<tosmo> back in the good old times there would have been a monitor section in XF86Config...
<tosmo> ;)
<TheSheep> Kurdistan: yes, just unlock it and drag it by the handles
<TheSheep> tosmo: xorg.conf still works if you create it
<Kurdistan> TheSheep, thx. it was so simple. haha. :P
<tosmo> do i then have to roll the whole series of monitor, device, screen, input section?
<tosmo> or is there a way that i just "augment" what xorg recognizes automatically
<TheSheep> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TheSheep> tosmo: it will generate it for you
<TheSheep> tosmo: also, you only put in there the sections that you want overriden
<tosmo> TheSheep: problem seems to be that the monitor isn't recognized at all. see first lines in http://pastebin.com/vxFB0qQW
<tosmo> is there a point in defining a Monitor section "<default monitor>" or wouldn't that be read (would somehow make sense for "default")
<cYmen> my machine does not shut down when I use halt, it halts but it does not turn off
<cYmen> any ideas how to fix this?
<TheSheep> cYmen: force acpi to on
<TheSheep> !acpi
<cYmen> ah
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cYmen> it works with shutdown -P
<TheSheep> cYmen: see the first link
<Sysi> I usually use "poweroff"
<cYmen> didnt know about that
<cYmen> usually halt works
<cYmen> thanks
<cYmen> TheSheep: I'll just go with the simple working version...
<evo360bhp> how do I set root user, I need to copy some files into the openoffice directory.
<Sysi> why do you need to do that?
<Sysi> there might be nicer way to achieve what you need
<evo360bhp> im changing the splash screen for it
<evo360bhp> have to copy some png's
<Pici> Use sudo,.
<Sysi> gksudo thunar
<evo360bhp> this runs file manager with elevated priviledges
<Sysi> yup
<evo360bhp> will this also work with krusader?
<evo360bhp> I like the dual pane ;)
<Sysi> should
<evo360bhp> ok will give it a try thnx all
<musa> hi, i'm trying to install xubuntu 11.10 in a laptop with a graphic card "Silicon Motion LynxEM+   SM712" but after booting livecd i get blanl screen. I have used in boot vga=791
<musa> Which option must i enter for my graphic card?
<pitlimit> I love love love the look of xubuntu over unity... the only problem is that it is extremely sluggish
<pitlimit> Non-responsive
<pitlimit> Can anyone tell me how I might solve this problem?
<pitlimit> I know I can use xfce, but... it's not as nice looking
<musa> hi, i'm trying to install xubuntu 11.10 in a laptop with a graphic card "Silicon Motion LynxEM+   SM712" but after booting livecd i get blanl screen. I have used in boot vga=791
<musa> Which option must i enter for my graphic card?
<mongy> try 'xforcevesa'
<mongy> pitlimit,  if you want themes and wallpapers look at xfce-look.org and also gnome-look.org, you can use gtk2/3 themes as far as the appearance goes, but the window manager uses xfwm, unless you install metacity or compiz/emerald
<pitlimit> i've decided to go back to unity
<pitlimit> it just ... works
<pitlimit> as much as i hate it :)
<mongy> xubuntu 'just works'
<pitlimit> mongy not for me
<pitlimit> i like the look and feel of xubuntu a LOT
<pitlimit> but it keeps freezing
<mongy> pitlimit, maybe we can resolve it.
<pitlimit> i would love that
<pitlimit> when i right click on the desktop nothing happens
<mongy> it was unity freezing that pushed me to xfce :)
<pitlimit> and then everything freezes
<pitlimit> i hate unity but i also don't want to deal with compatibility issues
<mongy> does middle clcking desktop work?
<pitlimit> what is a middle click?
<mongy> scrollwheel button
<pitlimit> Oh, I don't have that on my laptop
<pitlimit> When I try to open home, I get failed to open directory
<mongy> how did you install it
<pitlimit> repository
<mongy> after installing unity? so its not a fresh install ?
<pitlimit> no I've had ubuntu for a while now
<pitlimit> apparently upon an upgrade unity was just... there
<mongy> I avoid upgrades at all costs.. but not everyone will/can I guess.
<pitlimit> eh I should have opted for the LTS version
<pitlimit> too late
<mongy> use the xubuntu livecd and try it out see if it freezes.
<pitlimit> hm
<pitlimit> my laptop took some ... very special modifications to make ubuntu to work properly
<pitlimit> I'm thinking I won't go the livecd route
<pitlimit> it's not freezing now
<pitlimit> the only thing not seeming to work properly is the Home folder
<pitlimit> it won't open my home
<mongy> from a run prompt or shell, run exo-open --launch FileManager %u
<pitlimit> xubuntu  has the look / feel i want :)
<pitlimit> Okay, I'll try thatg
<pitlimit> what is the %u
<mongy> user variable
<mongy> means, you
<pitlimit> i typed this exactly: "exo-open --launch FileManager %u"
<pitlimit> I got:
<pitlimit> Failed to open "%u". Error stating file "...." No such file or directory
<pitlimit> .... is my home dir concatenated with /%u
<mongy> just type 'thunar' then
<pitlimit> k
<pitlimit> it pulled up my home
<pitlimit> directory
<pitlimit> but now everything is sluggish again
<xubuntu784> hi !
<mongy> so, from your app menu - accessories, left click hold File Manager and drag to desktop, then right click it and edit launcher, and replace exo-open etc with thunar
<mongy> I really don't see what could be making it sluggish, xubuntu is a lot lighter on resources than unity.
<pitlimit> shoudl I mark run in terminal
<pitlimit> aw yay that fixed it!
<mongy> you could run it from a terminal to see any error messages
<pitlimit> I think that was why it was sluggish
<pitlimit> It was searching
<pitlimit> Where can I find my keyboard shortcuts?
<pitlimit> I've been looking forever
<mongy> its not a terminal program, I dont see how that would fix it, but if it did .. hmm ok
<pitlimit> No, that did not
<pitlimit> changing it to thunar did
<Sysi> pitlimit: settings -> keyboard and settings -> window manager
<pitlimit> I don't have keyboard and settings
<pitlimit> I do have Keyboard Input Methods
<pitlimit> nm
<pitlimit> If I go to settings after settings, we're good
<pitlimit> I'm very happy with what I've seen so far
<pitlimit> The clean interface and non-bulky feel ... are great
<pitlimit> Gnome without Unity was very bulky
<pitlimit> Plus, Unity was messing things up even when you logged in with classic on 11.04
<pitlimit> oops 11.10
<pitlimit> I want to create a shortcut to terminal... is the program xfterm4?
<pitlimit> I also see xterm and x-terminal-emulator
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal if you got it installed
<pitlimit> Wait... I need to install terminal?
<pitlimit> sorry - I've always just used gnome
<pitlimit> I don't really understand all of this stuff
<mongy> pitlimit, shortcut is in accessories
<pitlimit> mongy: Yes, I found it
<pitlimit> but I need to enter a Command and I'm not sure which one is correct
<pitlimit> Is it xfterm4?
<mongy> as sysi said
<pitlimit> k
<pitlimit> thanks - that worked
<pitlimit> thanks for your help mongy  - you saved me from unity hell
<logjam> could some one tell me How to Enable Automatic Login in xbutnu after install
<musa> mongy: I have tried to boot with 'xforcevesa' and when start X i get blank screen
<Sysi> logjam: see alternative way, http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-with-lightdm
<Sysi> logjam: gksudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<logjam> Sysi: thanks will take a look :)
<Paimun> Attention shoppers, Railworks 3 Deluxe is on sale for $3.99 on Steam in Aisle 5 right now!
<Pici> Paimun: I think you're in the wrong channel for that.
<Paimun> actually I just did /allchan
<Paimun> I apologize >_>
<logjam> Sysi: the alternative works a treat - thank you.
<mongy> Anyone help me with display power management.  I can use power settings to blank then suspend screen after x minutes but if I lock the screen it just goes blank with power being fed to it continuously regardless what settings I choose.  I need it to blank/power off when I lock it
<joseph^> hey is there a button you press or something to make it change between one open application window to another when they're overlapping, or is this a bug?
<joseph^> and i dont mean to sound rude, if i may be perceived that way.
<holstein> joseph^: alt+tab? is that what you are looking for?
<joseph^> not quite
<joseph^> its more of an issue when i have two overlap....altho that would work
<holstein> joseph^: i find i have focus issues
<joseph^> i'd rather be able to click the mouse on one window bar
<joseph^> yes focus, is that a bug?
<joseph^> is there a button i can presss?
<holstein> joseph^: not sure actually
<joseph^> ok
<holstein> im leaning towards it being something im just not used to
<joseph^> ok i understand
<holstein> but its quite un-natural
<joseph^> hopefully there will be a button to switch focus i guess
<joseph^> im not sure if its new or what, thanks for understanding
<mongy> middle button titlebar brings up windows behind current, if that helps?
<mongy> also, if you have it enabled, middle click desktop will show list of apps running on each workspace, you can use that to switch
<holstein> mongy: joe has left :/
<mongy> doh
<mongy> damn my hidden quits parts joins
<mongy> oh, awesome.. I can have my popup directory quicklaunch icon again I had in the old kde days.
<LjmChannel> holstein, still no luck with my SB Live sound on Xubuntu.  Now running Xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> LjmChannel: ?
<holstein> like, its working in 11.10?
<holstein> and wasnt before?
<LjmChannel> no, it's not working in 11.10 and it wasn't working before in 11.04
<holstein> anyways.. i would try ubuntu 10.04 live, and also ubuntu 12.04, as well as some other live CD's and see what kernel/alsa version works
<holstein> you can try the 11.04 version live
<holstein> you can try other avenues too, since this is not xubuntu related specifically
<holstein> you should run aplay -l and google around for a bug relating to that hardware and 11.10
<LjmChannel> it wasn't working in 11.04 either and I still had no sound when I was running 10.04 before upgrading.
<holstein> LjmChannel: OK, so you can search for a bug relating to your hardware and *any* version of ubuntu
<holstein> i usually have a knoppix live CD around for this kind of thing
<holstein> i would reference http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs as well
<holstein> if its a desktop, just get a sound card that works... its just too easy now to find cheap/free audio cards
<holstein> and nothing about *any* SB card would make me lose any sleep over disabling or removing it
<holstein> heres someone else with your issue http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=30120
#xubuntu 2011-12-24
<LjmChannel> I don't think I have any sound cards not in use right now is the bad part.  Also, the check box he talks about was unchecked on mine but after checking it, still no luck.
<LjmChannel> Thank you for taking your time to try to help me with this.  I'll start looking for a new sound card since my comp doesn't have an onboard.
<Nex4> 75
<Nex4> ups, sorry, fail :P
<LjmChannel> If all else fails, I'll just dual boot my laptop
<holstein> for sound?
<holstein> that wont work... you could run linux inside windows in virtual box
<holstein> but, it would be much better the other way
<LjmChannel> it wouldn't be just for sound
<LjmChannel> laptop is 10x faster than this desktop
<LjmChannel> I need sound either way.
<holstein> yeah, you can virtualize windows on the laptop
<holstein> assuming all the hardware is compatible
<holstein> i run live CD's before i install, then i know pretty much exactly what is going to work, and whats not, and i can search around about how to make whatever i need
<LjmChannel> Well, with the desktop, this is the first time I've tried Xubuntu.  I had Ubuntu dual booting on my laptop before and it was fine, I just didn't need Ubuntu at the time.
<xubuntu951> Salut/Hello !
<holstein> sure, and now there are different kernels.. diffrent hardware support... it literally doesnt hurt anything to try it live
<holstein> but, im a 'look before you leap' kind of guy.. especially when its so easy
<Unit193> Live is a great way to test it, but there are a few things that may not show up. If you use a CD, most harddrives I know are faster for one ;)
<holstein> yup.. and sometimes upgrades after the install can add funcitonality
<LjmChannel> well, as far as the desktop goes, it didn't really matter.  I try live before doing anything when it comes to my laptop.  Desktop, needed something faster than WinXP so I put Xubuntu on it for that reason alone.
<coolstar-pc> How much memory does xubuntu require at minimum?
<LjmChannel> holstein, problem solved.  The very last thing I could possibly do.. fixed it. lol  Kind of a facepalm moment.
<LjmChannel> disabled onboard audio in the bios which is somewhat idiotic since I don't have the onboard port for audio hookup.  Now it works.
<holstein> coolstar-pc: i think it depends really
<holstein> i would want puppy linux or something like that if i had 128
<holstein> probably 256 would be do-able, but also probably just a bit of a drag
<Unit193> SliTaz or AntiX are great for little resources
<holstein> lubuntu even
<LjmChannel> thanks for all your help holstein, and for putting up with my issue. lol
<holstein> LjmChannel: glad you got it sorted out
<LjmChannel> likewise, now it's time to get cracking on Cinelerra.  Going to give that and OpenShot a try.
<ybit> whoops
<daniel> hi.
<daniel> ubuntu one isn't working with xubuntu 10.04.2
<daniel> pls help
<ybit> daniel:
<ybit> what's the issue
<pitlimit> I cannot seem to get my terminal color to adjust to a white background
<pitlimit> I've tried everything but the color does not take
<pitlimit> anyone there?
<pitlimit> Still trying to modify my terminal colors :)
<pitlimit> In Terminal Preferences, it shows my Background color is WHITE, but it's clearly not so
<pitlimit> how annoying
<gusnan> pitlimit, under the appearance tab, do you have Transparent background active?
<pitlimit> I don't see that option in Appearance, gusnan
<pitlimit> I have Style, Icons, Fonts, Settings tabs
<pitlimit> but nowhere do I see a Transparent background option
<gusnan> what terminal are you using?
<pitlimit> gusnan, I wonder if it's because the default theme is greybird
<pitlimit> I believe it's xterm4-terminal
<Unit193> Preferences > Appearance > Background = None
<pitlimit> Unit193, :)
<pitlimit> thank you
<Unit193> Yep, noproblem
<yuler> Is Xubuntu less memory hungry than lubuntu for a 256mb 700mhz system?
<Unit193> Lubuntu would be more lightweight, but Xubuntu is easier to configure using a GUI
<Merwin> Hi. I'm using Xubuntu for a few days and I can't make notifications zone (with icons like Skype, Quassel, Pidgin etc) work.
<Merwin> The zone is here, but there is absolutely nothing inside
<Unit193> Did you remove the indicator plugin?
<Merwin> No, I checked that is was enabled. I check "Show box" (I don't know the exact english term, but it draw borders)
<Merwin> So, I see the borders around the zone, but nothing inside
<Unit193> You could remove your panel config and see if that helps
<Merwin> erf I spent an hour configuring it :p
<Merwin> But ok, I'll test I don't have the choice :-(
<Unit193> Well, just move the folder ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ to something like ~/.config/xfce4/panel_backup/ and hit alt+f2 and run    xfce4-panel -r
<ben_199> hi
<ybit> hi ben_199
<ben_199> i'm struggling with getting grub reinstalled right... atm only windows is booting, and grub seems to be sitting on the wrong hd
<illusion9> Hi guys, I'm trying to install xubuntu on an EEE pc 901 using the alternate install and it's acting quite strange. debian-installer is complaining that no installable kernels could be found, apt-install complains that lvm2 has no installation candidate
<illusion9> I'm running of the 11.10 alternate install, installed via unetbootin
<illusion9> The flash is correctly mounted as /cdrom, i tried
<illusion9> cdrom-detect/try-usb=true, didn't do anything different
<illusion9> All I want is to do an lvm install, it'd be great if it's possible from the livecd
<mongy> It's not
<illusion9> Ah, bad news
<mongy> I don't tihnk it will be too long though
<mongy> it will be part of the full disk encryption choice they are supposed to be adding.
<illusion9> Nice to hear, ever since i've known ubuntu, there was no way of having a graphical lvm install
<illusion9> I'm pretty sure there's something wrong with my flash here
<illusion9> skipping nonexistent file /media/cdrom/dists/oneric/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<illusion9> it is connected to the network, the installer scanned the mirror, but still, apt-install is packageless
<illusion9> tasksel isn't installed
<fivedaysahead> hey i got a question
<fivedaysahead> how do i enable xdmcp in xubuntu?
<mongy> unity settings so adjust to suit  http://pastebin.com/bgV05kn3
<fivedaysahead> i don't think i have unity in xubuntu? do i?
<mongy> no
<fivedaysahead> so how do i enable xdmcp?
<mongy> edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<mongy> ad http://pastebin.com/Xyqd44rr
<mongy> add*
<mongy> reboot, then check port 6000 is listening.  netstat -tulpn
<fivedaysahead> thank you i will try that do i have to reboot or can just ctrl alt k print screen or just log out
<fivedaysahead> should 6000 automatically be added to that after editing lightdm.conf
<fivedaysahead> what is the default editor in xubuntu? leafpad?
<fivedaysahead> or gedit?
<mongy> 6000 yes, leafpad yes
<fivedaysahead> thank you sir
<myke> how do i turn off the launcher that pops up at the bottom of the screen?
<mongy> right click the panel, preferences.
<mongy> choose panel 2, and remove
<myke> thank you very much, my virtualbox xp install has the taskbar down there and it was driving me nuts
<myke> is there still a way to get the official jre with apt?
<mongy> no
<myke> ok thanks
<mongy> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<mongy> simple
<myke> thanks
<mongy> i'm in the middle of uploading 32bit and 64bit isos of a customised xubuntu install loaded with codecs, java, compiz and made all pretty :)
<mongy> pretty sweet if I say so myself
<myke> nice
<myke> that would be useful
<mongy> 1.3gb!
<myke> vlc has a ridiculous dependency list
<mongy> quite a few tools,   vlc included
<myke> i'm at an airport...about to go to mom's with only 24kbit dialup
<myke> got 10 mins to figure out everything i need to download
<Sysi> gnome-mplayer is smaller than vlc
<mongy> yeah, but this is for people 'used' to vlc on windows.
<mongy> only reason Ive made it, just saves time when I actually get hold of their machines..
<mongy> myke, did you try apt-get vlc with --no-install-recommends ?
<myke> ah, no
<myke> oh well
<myke> might as well get all that stuff while i still can
<myke> i'm used to it on windows...
<mongy> anwyay, most of the mplayer guis are quite light and useful.
<uofm49426> xfce-radio-applet keep crashing cant get kradio crashes or gkrelim radio to work any other program you can recomended
<mongy> radiotray
<myke> i still use xmms :)
<myke> have to build it myself these days...
<mongy> audacious is enough for me
<uofm49426> want something to work with my fm tuner
<antianno> hi folks. i'm considering switching to xubuntu (ubuntu/unity right now) but before i re-install everything i'd like to know if xfce requires compiz/composite-enabled Xorg?
<mongy> nope
<antianno> ah nice! thanks mongy
<mongy> there is a compositor in it if you want to enale it.
<antianno> but it's disabled by-default?
<mongy> or you can install compiz.  upto you
<mongy> yes
<antianno> perfect!
<mongy> ah
<mongy> not on mine no, it was enabled
<mongy> it's only a basic thing, it can be disabled easily.
<antianno> well i'll manage to disable it then, i guess ;)
<mongy> system settings, window manage tweaks.  the last tab
<babble> I think the xfwm compositor is enabled by default (I believe I had composited windows without switching anything in 11.10)
<antianno> reason is, XBMC (fancy media center) doesn't play nice with a composite-enabled X.org, at least not if i want hardware accelered H.264 playback ...
<antianno> but i also would like to have a decent desktop for browsing and stuff
<antianno> so xfce seems like a perfect fit :)
<mongy> it might play nice with xfwm compositing, it's not as flash as compiz
<antianno> yeah, worth a try
<mongy> I use mythtv for tv and video watching, works ok with compositing
<antianno> starting with the new installation right now :) cu!
<myke> i just usd xfce composting this week
<myke> prety nice
<CyberKahn> I have a software raid volume that keeps appearing in my Xubuntu install that I don't want to appear. I have tried commenting out the mount point in /etc/mtab e.g. #/dev/mapper/pdc_bgcd1 /media/_datavol ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<_Pete_> CyberKahn: try man mdadm
<_Pete_> and read how to disbale it
<CyberKahn> Ok
<CyberKahn> Thanks
<CyberKahn> Will it permanently mark something on the drive, so the other Linux install won't see it?
<_Pete_> yes I think theres option to that also
<CyberKahn> Ok, I will go down that route then. Thanks....
<_Pete_> it's about to remove raid superblocks
<olbi> hello
<olbi> Merry Christmas everyone :D
<olbi> I have some problems with Xfce, sometime when I do screenshot in home/user/Pictures and Copy them and than want to paste in another directory, appear menu, that I cannot copy, cause this file doesn't exist :/
<mongy> odd
<fivedaysahead> how do i restart lightdm?
<fivedaysahead> i restarted it and now my x11vnc isn't working and i'm not near the comp to just access it locally
<mongy> I would guess sudo restart lightdm
<fivedaysahead> thanks
<fivedaysahead> what's the linux equivalent of putty is there even one?
<Sysi> putty is available but "ssh user@host.net" works by default
<Sysi> in terminal
<fivedaysahead> thank you sir
<fivedaysahead> is there a way to burn all the settings maybe to an iso that i have from xubuntu to install else where?
<mongy> relinux,
<mongy> well, thats for a remastered iso for full install
<mongy> just used it today actually.
<fivedaysahead> relinux that's what i was thinking about
<fivedaysahead> thank you!
<mongy> sudo cp your settings to /etc/skel/ before you make the iso.
<mongy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11530036&postcount=166 also
<mongy> thought I changed it to user-session=xubuntu to keep it how I wanted it.
<sparkiez> merry xmas to you all!
<fivedaysahead> you too
<fivedaysahead> mongy i still can't get xdmcp what was the netstat command to check for port 6000?
<mongy> netstat -tulpn
<fivedaysahead> what do i do if i do not see 6000 in there?
<fivedaysahead> nevermind i see it
<fivedaysahead> can i not be logged into that comp? for xdmcp to work? is that how xdmcp operates?
<mongy> it should work wether you are logged in or not.  its a server
<mongy> well, depends how you are using it.   I used Xnest personally when I used it.
<mongy> sudo X :1 -query 192.168.0.100   for example should give you login screen.
<fivedaysahead> hmmm i'm trying to just xming to xdmcp into it maybe i should just stick with ssh and xming and not worry about xdmcp
<mongy> make sure to xhost + on the server first.  bit insecure but...
<fivedaysahead> what's xhost?
<mongy> oh.. stick to ssh dude.
<fivedaysahead> thought that's what i might hear
<fivedaysahead> is x11vnc faster than xdmcp?
<fivedaysahead> x11vnc can use ssl at least xdmcp is not secure right?
<mongy> given a choice, I'd use ssh 7 days a week.
<fivedaysahead> ssh -X? for gui enabled ya?
<fivedaysahead> i do like x11vnc with ssl because i can remotely move programs on the running comp
<mongy> Xnest is decent if you want a desktop over ssh
<fivedaysahead> i will look into that
<fivedaysahead> thanks
<mongy> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-openssh-remote-desktop-connection-xnest
<fivedaysahead> thanks will look at that
<mongy> will get you started
<mongy> his accent is ace
<mongy> the way he introduces every screencast... with his ' TADA!' enthusiasm
<fivedaysahead> i have my xubuntu computer hooked up to my tv and somtimes i don't have my tv on and then xrandr will not recognize the tv anymore i usually have to have the tv on at startup for xrandr to recognize it so when i want to have it connect to the tv i have to restart the comp it's annoying any thoughts?
<fivedaysahead> thanks for all your help
<mongy> if you know the xrandr commands you need, put them in a script and run when needed
<fivedaysahead> i do i have done that to set the resolution because by default when i start it up and it recognizes it it's not the right resolution for the tv i'm using hdmi and i have the script set the hdmi tv to the left and then make it full res but the problem is if i turn the tv off eventually the resolution just becomes the laptop and then when i turn the tv back on xrandr doesn't recognize it
<fivedaysahead> is there like an xrandr refresh?
<fivedaysahead> like right now through x11vnc on the remote comp i in a terminal i ran xrandr and i don't even see hdmi1 as being disconnected i see DP1 as disconnected and vga1 as disconnected it doesn't even recognize hdmi1 is disconnected
<fivedaysahead> if you want i can give you a link with java vnc to remote in and see if you can see what's going on
<mongy> I'm not that up on xrandr I'm afraid.
<mongy> man xrandr, or look in askubuntu, it has a lot of already asked questions and solutions for xrandr
<fivedaysahead> alright i will check that out thanks again for your help
<fivedaysahead> and what mirc alternative would you recommend for xubuntu do they have something similiar to mIRC?
<mongy> xchat is as good as any
<mongy> installed already
<fivedaysahead> just run xchat in terminal?
<mongy> yup
<fivedaysahead> you're right
<fivedaysahead> ty
<mongy> If im using a server to irc I use iirc
<fivedaysahead> i'm new to this stuff so thanks for all the help
<mongy> and screen
<mongy> with a top down terminal.
<fivedaysahead> like guake?
<fivedaysahead> is that top down terminal?
<fivedaysahead> i've been using terminator for a little bit and like it
<mongy> then I just leave it connected and I bring terminal down, ssh into it, then screen -r to resume the iirc session.
<mongy> yeah, I use guake, but same sort of thing.
<fivedaysahead> nicee
<mongy> basically, ssh to vps, run screen or even byobu, run iirc and /connect to whatever and /join whatever,  ctrl+a+d to detach and logout to keep it all running.. log back in, run screen -r or byobu and it will connect to existing session.
<mongy> saves messing around and also gets my uptime soaring :)
<fivedaysahead> so what exactly does screen do?
<mongy> terminal within a terminal
<fivedaysahead> ahhh i see
<mongy> keeps things running when you detach from it
<fivedaysahead> can't you just use & or is that not at all the same
<fivedaysahead> i guess that doesn't allow you to detach
<mongy> run screen
<mongy> run top
<mongy> ctrl+a+d
<mongy> back to terminal, top still running
<mongy> screen -r to reattach
<fivedaysahead> sudo apt-get install screen?
<mongy> aye
<mongy> byobu is ubuntu's pretty version
<fivedaysahead> oooh
<mongy> it's not bad actually, displays some stats by default.
<fivedaysahead> are you using ubuntu or xubuntu?
<mongy> irrelevant.  its sli
<mongy> cli*
<mongy> me, xubuntu.
<fivedaysahead> what do you think of htop vs. top?
<mongy> bit like screen vs byobu
<fivedaysahead> gotcha
<mongy> htop is fine.
<fivedaysahead> i guess i can't really send ctrl a + d is that ctrl alt or ctrl A + D?
<fivedaysahead> i'm remoting into it with vnc and can't really send those commands
<mongy> ctrl a d
<mongy> ctrl a + something mostly for screen/byobu stuff
<fivedaysahead> just went and tried it
<fivedaysahead> so i ran screen then top then ctrl + a + d
<fivedaysahead> and then it said detached
<fivedaysahead> so it's running in the background? after it detached or what
<fivedaysahead> screen -ls that's what i wanted
<mongy> yes
<mongy> to list yes
<fivedaysahead> and then to rattach?
<mongy> screen -r
<fivedaysahead> so if i close the main terminal all the screens within die?
<mongy> no
<fivedaysahead> and i have to type the #?
<mongy> no.
<fivedaysahead> to reattach
<mongy> try it
<fivedaysahead> screen -r how does it know which one
<mongy> the last one used
<fivedaysahead> i tried screen -r and it said there are several suitable screens
<mongy> screen -r id
<fivedaysahead> ctrl + a + d will keep it running how do i kill it and get back?
<fivedaysahead> thanks
<fivedaysahead> screen -r worked
<fivedaysahead> with ID
<fivedaysahead> but to kill it instead of ctrl a + d
<fivedaysahead> got it kill id worked but is there a hot key to kill it after i reattach it?
<fivedaysahead> or a way to kill all screens at once?
<mongy> there is a flag for that.. I dont remember it
<fivedaysahead> and a way to exit it once it's attached? any hotkey like ctrl a d
<mongy> ctrl k
<fivedaysahead> thank you
<mongy> ctrl a then k
<mongy> I mean
<mongy> just logout/exit them
<fivedaysahead> ctrl i k to exit it?
<mongy> ctrl a then k
<fivedaysahead> doesn't seem to work ctrl a k
<fivedaysahead> oooh ctrl a aand then k
<fivedaysahead> sweeetness screen is pretty nifty
<mongy> byobu is pretty much the same
<mongy> like I said, it's the htop of top
<fivedaysahead> idk what the flag is to run it so you don't even have to ctrl a d
<fivedaysahead> couldn't figure it out
<mongy> ?
<fivedaysahead> so it'd be like screen -some flag top and it would run in the background automatically woudln't even have to do ctrl a d
<fivedaysahead> or screen top -some flag
<fivedaysahead> got it!
<fivedaysahead> screen -d -m top
<fivedaysahead> try it
<fivedaysahead> :)
<fivedaysahead> now if only i knew how to kill all screens at once
<fivedaysahead> i'd be all set
<mongy> oh,  just running the command with screen., bit like ssh
<fivedaysahead> ya
<fivedaysahead> hmm still can't figure out how to kill them all at once
<fivedaysahead> i guess just kill # # # # works i won't have that many anyways
<Demian> hi
<Demian> anyone here?
<mongy> half a bottle of whiskey but yes
<Demian> :)
<Demian> wanna help?
<Demian> Oh and as a weapon fact, I smoked a hasj joint and two strong beers
<Demian> ;)
<Demian> I installed xubuntu on this computer
<Demian> but it's one of those anoying I845G brookdale motherboards
<Demian> and all ubuntu distro's don't seem to work with that motherboard
<Demian> anyhow
<Demian> Someone did a hard shutdown
<Demian> and now when I try to log in I get a black screen with some lines and then return to the login
<Demian> says something about audio
<Demian> but it's too fast to be read
<Demian> been working on it for a couple of hours. Even formated the / drive
<Demian> and did a fresh install
<Demian> guest account works...
<Demian> I'm at a loss
<mongy> guest works?
<mongy> real user does not?
<Demian> jup
<Demian> yup
<Sysi> Ctrl Alt F6, log in, rm -rf ~/.config
<mongy> sysi to the rescue.  I never heard of that before.
<Demian> what's in the configfile?
<Sysi> I'm not sure but resetting stuff usually helps
<Demian> I tried deleting Xauthority and ICEauthority
<Demian> lol
<Demian> wel.. why not :)
<mongy> .config is a folder
<mongy> remove it.  why not
<Sysi> .config has almost all settings under it
<Sysi> well, mv ~/.config ~/olconfig is one option
<Demian> okay. If I´m not back in 10 it worked ;)
<Demian> thnx
<Sysi> I'll disappear for about nine hours now..
<Demian> have a good one sysi
<Demian> GN
<fivedaysahead> demian what kind of beers :)
<fivedaysahead> oh he left
<fivedaysahead> hope he's back in 10
#xubuntu 2011-12-25
<fivedaysahead> xubuntu for the win! and merry christmas!
<xubuntu119> Installing XUbuntu!
<coolstar-pc> Does Compiz work under Xubuntu?
<coolstar-pc> I got my answer from #xfce. :)
<coolstar-pc> For some reason Firefox on xubuntu doesn't play html5 video. Any Ideas?
<lufei> I use xubuntu 11.10, i have a problem, how to brow the bluetooth device? the default command to start an obex browser is nautilus --browser obex://[%d], but when i install the nautilus, the nautilus have no --browser param, I cannot browser the device file.
<xi4i> apache wich i run on my xubuntu machine is not visible from another machine on the same network. how can i fix that?
<Kurdistan> hi guys I read on ubuntuforums that xubuntu 12.04 will be support 3 years and not 5 years like regulare ubuntu is this true?
<Myrtti> Kurdistan: 1204 will be the first ever Xubuntu LTS anyway
<Kurdistan> Myrtti, I understand, but still is it for 3 years or 5?
<Sysi> Kurdistan: xfce upstream would make it really hard to have 5 year support, three is hard but possible because debian has extended support
<Kurdistan> Sysi, okey. only wanted to know if that is true or not.
<Kurdistan> :) nothing about if its good or bad
<Sysi> it sure is true, there should be log available from meeting where it was decided
<Kurdistan> Sysi, okey thx for the info. maybe it would be good if xubuntu can write that in the release notes for 12.04
<Kurdistan> so everyone knowns the difference
<Sysi> it probably will be there, but it's still several months to final release
<Kurdistan> Sysi, thats true.
<Kurdistan> are you tryi g
<Kurdistan> xubuntu 12.04?
<Kurdistan> any major difference yet?
<Sysi> no new xfce release yet, and not anything *really* big after that either
<oobiloz> happy holidays everyone
<Sysi> happy newton's birthday (#xubuntu-offtopic)
<knome> Sysi, ot
<knome> err
<knome> Sysi, it's not decided yet, but that's the most possible outcome.
<Sysi> oh, I've misunderstood something
<Sysi> but yeah, anyway not 5 years
<Kurdistan> thx guys. need to log out. xubuntu 11.10 is a great release with 4.8. before 4.8 I really did not like xfce.
<Kurdistan> now it feels gnome 2-ish :)
<lighta> hi guys, having quite an uninstallation issue here. I have netbeans 7 installed directly from the site, and had an older netbeans 6 from repo, now when I'm trying to uninstall via apt-get he telling me there no packtage but I can see it still here
<holstein> lighta: if you dont use the package manager to install, it wont offer to uninstall
<holstein> thats the drag about *not* using pacakges from the repos
<holstein> you should check out the documentation with the downloaded application and see how you are to remove it
<lighta> hmm ok holstein, ah ye maybe they put something in the makefile
<lighta> thanks
<holstein> lighta: theres a make command i used that someone turned me on to, but i totally forget it
<lighta> maybe dpkg ?
<holstein> it makes the package manager "aware" of the install so you can apt-get autoremove it or whatever
<holstein> lighta: nah... its a make or make install alternative
<lighta> hmm ok tell me if you remenber
<lighta> that would be much apreciate
<holstein> well, for next time ;)
<lighta> I'll try to found installation file !
<holstein> someone in #ubuntubeginners told me about it, and that install is long gone
<holstein> i was told it doesnt work every time
<lighta> wich install ?
<holstein> or, it cant work every time, rather
<holstein> lighta: the alternate build step im speaking about that i cant remember what its called
<lighta> actually netbeans working quite fine but launching could be annoying, turn off at launch 3 or 4 time before getting stable ><
<lighta> ah ok
<lighta> I don't get, what the ppa link here ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans
<holstein> ppa's are handy
<holstein> thats another way to add 'package manager aware' applications that dont come in the default repos
<lighta> well since netbeans seem unsuported in repo now, I can't do otherwise
<holstein> lighta: you have the version of netbeans that was out at the release of your version of ubuntu
<holstein> you can get the current one backported
<lighta> "Package netbeans is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<holstein> i would be readine https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<holstein> java is gone now btw
<holstein> you need to get the open JDK
<holstein> from what i read, there will be a java update that just purges java from buntu
<lighta> I think all that ok
<holstein> lighta: you think what? java?
<holstein> its getting pulled
<lighta> well java on ubuntu was,t installed fine anyway, I mean not as good as from site
<lighta> a index issue something like that
<holstein> sure, but you are pretty far away from ubuntu right now, support wise
<lighta> sad =(
<lighta> and about other version holstein , project wont work
<lighta> well I should export them at least
<holstein> im not sure what you *should* do... i would suggest thinking about reducing variables
<lighta> hmm probably exporting project would be more stable, damn that annoying
<holstein> lighta: or, you could elaborate about what 'project' is, and exactly what you are trying to do, and on what version of ubuntu, and what all else you have customized
<lighta> ok holstein I purge it, I'll look if it more stable now. (there was 6.9 remaning conf file)
<holstein> yup, it'll leave whatever the pacakge maintainer decides to leave
<holstein> i would look for a PPA
<johny_> I have a problem with extremely slow wifi connection in xubuntu can you help me ?
<holstein> johny_: you can try another driver.. its really easy to try the windows drivers with ndisgtk now-a-days
<johny_> I just wonder if it is not some kind of already known issue...
<holstein> johny_: probably... you can run lspci and get the line about the graphics card and search for a bug
<holstein> typically, if its something that can be supported, it is
<johny_> Why graphics card?
<holstein> johny_: network card
<holstein> that was an error... gotta run!... good luck
<johny_> thx
<pimperle> on my latest xubuntu install on my notebook, the display turns darker after only a few seconds when not moving the mouse or typing anything when running on battery
<pimperle> i tried to adjust the setting in xfce4-power-manager-settings, but the behaviour did not change
<pimperle> is there any other way in oneiric, where I should adjust that setting?
<pimperle> it turns darker (not off) after about 10 seconds
<mongy> pimperle, anything in screensaver settings ?
<pimperle> i already checked the xscreensaver settings without success and also killed xscreensaver process to be sure it doesn't cause this
<pimperle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65969/display-brightness-goes-two-shades-darker-if-i-am-idle-for-10-11-seconds
<pimperle> it's this guys problem, but i don't have gnome so the panel doesn't exist on my system
<pimperle> and i cannot figure out which underlying setting is affected by it
<pimperle> killing xfce4-power-manager doesn't help as well
#xubuntu 2012-12-17
<baegle> About to install Xubuntu for the first time. I'm looking at the full disk encryption option and it's telling me (a) I'll need to put the password in every time the computer starts and (b) "short password" no matter how long the password is. Will I really need it on every boot?
<v1adimir> mixed case with a number for the password?..
<Unit193> Full disk encryption, you'll need the password to dycrypt it.  Do you honestly need this option?  You should be able to encrypt your home dir if you'd rather.
<Qasim> hi
<v1adimir> plus the partition should be zeroed and all that b4 the encryption anyway, to do it properly
<Unit193> !hi | Qasim
<ubottu> Qasim: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Unit193> v1adimir: Or dban. ;)
<Qasim> i have installed SAMBA on my xubuntu...but i still can't share folders over my LAN
<Qasim> please help me
<v1adimir> Unit193: right :)
<Unit193> Qasim: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html ?
<baegle> It's a small laptop, I'm involved in a major federal lawsuit, I'm a principal in 3 companies, and I deal with client information sometimes. I don't need plausible deniability, so I figure I don't need to write garbage to the whole disk.
<Qasim> let me chk that link
<v1adimir> oh sorz 2 go on about it, but 0 (and all the good stuff) is also against decrypting (btw)
<baegle> even on a brand new hdd?
<Unit193> Meh, not really needed.  Seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome ?
<baegle> Unit193: Then I sort of have to remember to always leave all my work in my home. Won't I have to be concerned with /tmp/, swap, proc, and anything I do in /var/ ?
<well_laid_lawn> if you're really paranoid just use a live cd so nothing is saved
<Scotts87> today is my first day on Xubuntu!!! Love it so far
<baegle> well_laid_lawn: As I said, I'm not involved in criminal activity and I don't need plausible deniability. I'm just looking for strong + convenient. As a dev, I think having to keep everything in /home/ is inconvenient. Only using a live cd is even more so.
<StormyKeys> Using a Sony Vaio Laptop 8yrs old - changed from Ubuntu to Xubuntu - now downloads are 20-30% slower as everything else . Any help here ?
<StormyKeys> Sorry Desktop
<Qasim> Unit193 ..im unable to edit smb.conf file...when i try to save it it says overwrite denied or something
<Unit193> Qasim: You need to edit that file as root.
<Qasim> and how to do it?
<Qasim> sorry im so dumb when i have to make changes in my xubuntu
<v1adimir> sudo leafpad /etc/smb.conf
<Unit193> What text editor?
<Qasim> thx
<Unit193> gksudo for GUI.
<Unit193> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<v1adimir> blah sorz
<Unit193> Nah, just one of those fun things.
<Qasim> okay
<Abhijit> hello.
<Abhijit> what are the default settings of xubuntu xfce? i want to apply them to opensuse xfce.
<holstein> Abhijit: i would just look in .config ...maybe just grab them from a live CD.. i wouldnt expect everything to "just work"
<Abhijit> ok. holstein where is the gui settings programs of xfce stored? what is its name?
<Abhijit> holstein, i want to make dock hide below all maximized window. how can i do it?
<holstein> Abhijit: i would just look in .config
<Abhijit> ok :-(
<holstein> Abhijit: the settings may not be the same for sus
<holstein> suse*
<Abhijit> yeah
<holstein> Abhijit: there is not a dock.. there is a panel
<Abhijit> there is a dock.
<Abhijit> in default xfce.
<Abhijit> at the bottom.
<holstein> Abhijit: thats a panel
<holstein> Abhijit: those settings will be in .config somewhere for the panels..
<Abhijit> ok
<holstein> Abhijit: you right click on the panel and go to auto-hide settings...
<Abhijit> yeah right click and there is setting menu
<Abhijit> what is the name of default xubuntu theme?
<ms__> Hi folks!!! I want that the info of music which I'm listening in amarok will be shown in my pidgin status. The plugin "Music Tracker" is already checked in pidgin
<er1c_d32> do you guys have favorite Thunar "custom action" scripts or commands you use regularly?
<xubuntu689> hey all
<xubuntu689> I found a serious bug in 12.10, where is the best place to report it?
<knome> xubuntu689, can you first shed a light what that serious bug is about?
<xubuntu689> when I press Shift + Page Down an infinite number of Screenshot windows are spawned until the system crashes
<knome> xubuntu689, file a bug in launchpad
<xubuntu689> which project should I file it under?
<xubuntu689> "Xubuntu" on Launchpad doesn't allow bug reports?
<ochosi> xubuntu689: you'd probably file that bug against xfce4-screenshooter
<ochosi> you can also do that upstream at bugs.xfce.org if you want
<ochosi> would be the direct way
<xubuntu689> ah thanks :)
<Qasim> hi
<GridCube> !hi | Qasim
<ubottu> Qasim: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Qasim> i have sony vaio vgn-fs 415m (old laptop) with Nvidea GE Force 6400 graphics card...i can stream videos online properly but not my stored videos
<Qasim> please help
<Qasim> my os is xubuntu 12.10
<Qasim> can any one help me find the solution.....
<GridCube> Qasim, do you have installed xubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<CrazyZurfer> Hi, when I used to plug an ipod to the computer, it used to be mounted automatically, but now I doesn't even appear in Nautilus
<GridCube> !ipod | crawlerz
<ubottu> crawlerz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<GridCube> !ipod | CrazyZurfer
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<CrazyZurfer> I mean the file manager
<GridCube> CrazyZurfer, thats to be expected, ipods are privative to the EXTREEEME
<CrazyZurfer> I've got it jailbroken, and Before I used to work, before installing XFCE
<Qasim> restricted extras?
<GridCube> well, sorry about that, ask on some gnome channel CrazyZurfer i dont know about nautilus
<GridCube> !restricted | Qasim
<ubottu> Qasim: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CrazyZurfer> GridCube: I mean, not Nautilus, i mean the default file manager
<GridCube> oh, thunar
<Qasim> no i havent
<CrazyZurfer> GridCube: Sorry xD
<GridCube> Qasim, well, you go and do that
<GridCube> CrazyZurfer, oh okay let me research
<Qasim> it asking me to remove two other codecs...should i di that?
<Qasim> do*
<CrazyZurfer> It's supposed that Xubuntu should work the same as ubuntu, am I right?
<Qasim> nopes
<Qasim> xubuntu i different
<GridCube> CrazyZurfer, try mounting the ipod with gigolo
<GridCube> CrazyZurfer, sometimes, yes
<CrazyZurfer> daf*ck is gigolo --> It means male prostitution xD
<CrazyZurfer> !gigolo
<GridCube> yep it mounts everything
<torax> :D
<Qasim> grid i have installed restd extras still problem remains
<CrazyZurfer> GridCube: may I get gigolo by apt-get?
<GridCube> CrazyZurfer, its already there
<GridCube> on >(mouse logo)>system
<GridCube> or alt-f2: gigolo
<Qasim> Grid :(
<GridCube> q
<GridCube> what seems to be the problem now?
<CrazyZurfer> GridCube: cool, It works!
<Qasim> same problem....i can play videos..quality is okay...but speed is very slow
<GridCube> :)
<Qasim> video  stops a 100 times in a second
<GridCube> Qasim, try using smplayer, sudo apt-get install smplayer --no-install-recommends
<Qasim> okay
<GridCube> i dont know if smplayer still pulls much qt crap, i think it doesnt
<Qasim> let me copy the command
<Qasim> sm player crashes when i try to open / play a video through it
<Qasim> i have vlc player it also doesnot play videos properly
<Qasim> dont you think it some display/graphic card driver prob?
<Qasim> it is some*
<GridCube> thats wrong
<Qasim> hmm
<Qasim> then ?
<GridCube> Qasim, go to a terminal and type mplayer /path/to/video.format
<Qasim> okay
<GridCube> Qasim, and?
<Qasim> qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$ mplayer /path/to/video.format MPlayer2 UNKNOWN (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team mplayer: could not connect to socket mplayer: No such file or directory Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.  Playing /path/to/video.format. File not found: '/path/to/video.format' Failed to open /path/to/video.format.   Exiting... (End of file) qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$
<GridCube> welll that was silly of you Qasim
<GridCube> silly as silly can be
<Qasim> erm
<Qasim> :(
<GridCube> /path/to/video.format was an example
<GridCube> to the path, you must follow to the video you want to see
<Qasim> hmm
<GridCube> for example /home/qasim/Videos/a.video.qasim.wants.to.see.mkv.avi.mp4
<Qasim> lol ok
<GridCube> also Qasim please use pastebin for pasting text outputs
<Qasim> qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$ mplayer /home/qasim/Documents/movies/ryan.mkv MPlayer2 UNKNOWN (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team mplayer: could not connect to socket mplayer: No such file or directory Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.  Playing /home/qasim/Documents/movies/ryan.mkv. File not found: '/home/qasim/Documents/movies/ryan.mkv' Failed to open /home/qasim/Documents/movies/ryan.mkv.   Exiting... (End 
<Qasim> grid....
<Qasim> !display drivers
<Yotson> Qasim: your running out of irc cred fast. Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or so. ;)
<GridCube> Qasim, you wrote the path wrong
<GridCube> !tab | Qasim
<ubottu> Qasim: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GridCube> it says right there "file not found"
<GridCube> so that output means nothing like the previous one
<Qasim> hmmm
<GridCube> and please use paste.ubuntu.com
<Qasim> what is the use of paste bin and what is cred fast?
<Yotson> pasting more than a couple of lines in channel is not that nice. go to pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com, paste in your text, paste link to that in here.
<megatorus> hi - yesterday i made a xubuntu 12.04.1 liveusb from the official x86 iso, and used it to install on a box running windows, to make a dual-boot system.
<megatorus> however, the grub bootloader was installed on the usb stick, and not on the main hd!
<megatorus> the rest of the os installed on the disk... but in order to be able to boot i now need to have the usb stick in, so it sees grub and gives me the option to boot linux
<megatorus> without the stick, it just goes to booting windows.
<megatorus> just wondering, is it a known problem that xubuntu doesn't put grub on the correct drive?
<GridCube> it should
<GridCube> i always use pendrives and that never happened to me
<GridCube> megatorus, put the pendrive and boot to xubuntu. then install boot-repair and fix it
<megatorus> GridCube: ah, that sounds easy enough. :) didn't know that existed.
<megatorus> my googling revealed suggestions to boot from a usb stick and then do some manual grub-installing on the hd... but seeing as how my only usb stick was no longer standalone-bootable i thought i'd have to go get another one. :)
<GridCube> it does, because grub is weird sometimes
<megatorus> so boot-repair will be able to install grub on the hd, even though i'm booting from usbsticgrub -> hd?
<GridCube> once you are in your proper system, remove the pendrive before runing boot-repair, it "should" be fine
<GridCube> it should. i cant promise that i would
<megatorus> haha sure, i understand the hedge :)
<megatorus> and it will automagically detect the windows partition and set up grub for dual-boot, too?
<megatorus> (or at least have the option for me to tell it?)
<GridCube> yes it will
<GridCube> boot-repair its a little sorcery gem of the computamantic worlds
<megatorus> great. thanks for your help - i'll give it a try next time i'm at that box. (for now, i just left the usb stick in :) )
<megatorus> i'll try to remember to let you know how it went. ;) will likely be around ... end of january. heh
<monique> wat is hier de beste mode
<GridCube> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<monique> sorry ik spreek geen engels want ik heb het nooit geleerd
<GridCube> sorry, i dont understand you
<qasim> hi
<GridCube> hi
<kevinw> hi
<GridCube> hi
<qasim> hi GridCube ... i tried to rum smplayer through terminal but it again crashed
<GridCube> qasim, you never pasted the output of mplayer
<GridCube> qasim, use tab to autocomplete filenames
<GridCube> and put the right path to the video file on the mplayer command
<qasim> okay let me do that now ..wait please
<qasim> qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$ mplayer /home/qasim/Documents/movies/ryan/ryan.mkv
<qasim> MPlayer2 UNKNOWN (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
<qasim> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<qasim> mplayer: No such file or directory
<qasim> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<qasim> Playing /home/qasim/Documents/movies/ryan/ryan.mkv.
<qasim> [mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0
<qasim> MPlayer interrupted by signal 4 in module: demux_open
<qasim> - MPlayer crashed by an 'Illegal Instruction'.
<qasim>   It usually happens when you run it on a CPU different than the one it was
<qasim>   compiled/optimized for.
<qasim>   Verify this!
<qasim> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<qasim>   Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
<qasim>   disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
<qasim> - MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
<qasim>   It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
<qasim>   gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read
<qasim>   DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and
<qasim>   won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.
<qasim> qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$
<baizon> qasim: please use paste.ubuntu.com for this messages
<GridCube> qasim,
<GridCube> we told you alredy, use pastebin
<GridCube> you will be silenced if you do this again for a few minutes
<GridCube> qasim, please ask on #mplayer , pass them a pastebin to this error log and the output of the --enable-debug like the dump suggest, remember to use pastebin, they should know more
<GridCube> (im assuming that you did already installed xubuntu-restricted-extras)
<baizon> i see its a known bug
<baizon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/1073570
<qasim> yeah i did
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1073570 in Medibuntu "MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: demux_open" [Undecided,New]
<qasim> i installed
<baizon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034075&page=49
<GridCube> i see its a recurrent bug
<baizon> but didnt find any sollution for this at the moment
<nyRednek> hey, if i use a few subdomain redirects from, say, afraid.org, can i configure apache to respond differently depending on the redirect?
<knome> afaik apache supports referrer-filtering, but you'd want to refer to their documentation - and your server administration (if it isn't you) if that's possible
<nyRednek> knome: it's a vps, so i'm guessing administration is me
<Unit193> Most of the time that means you, unless it's a "managed" VPS (I think)
<nyRednek> yeah, was wondering if just setting up virtual hosts in apache would do the trick
<nyRednek> cause it's a direct subdomain to ip translation
<Unit193> vhost is rednek.afraid.org.
<aperson> does anyone else have the problem where xfce's menu sometimes uses larger versions of icons and they look out  of place?
<aperson> http://i.imgur.com/nfJGF.png example of what I mean
<knome> aperson, that's most probably a bug in the package/source of the game
<aperson> that happens for quite a few programs
<aperson> that only being an example
<knome> can you name a few more examples then?
<Unit193> Are they all from the Ubuntu repos?
<aperson> some are, some are from ppas
<aperson> gcolor2, bpython, idle, to name a few are also experiencing this
<aperson> xfce also refuses to use my icon theme
<knome> most probably bugs in the packages
<nyRednek> it's actually something else...but that's the idea
<aperson> in any case, the menu shouldn't allow that to happen
<knome> aperson, probably not, but the fix is easier done on the packages, so you should contact their maintainers
<knome> it's good practice to try to be nice for other developers too (that's why it'd make more sense if the packages were fixed)
<Unit193> nyRednek: Yep, that should be pretty easy to do, I have paste.mydomain.tld in another httpd do pretty much what it sounds like you want to do.
<aperson> I'd chance to say that if they didn't do it appropriately now, they wouldn't care to fix it just for xfce.  I'll try to contact the developers, but I don't expect much
<knome> aperson, that's not about xfce. it's about shipping correct icons for systems to use anyway
<aperson> right
<aperson> but some of these packages I know will not be fixed
<aperson> and when it's a matter that could be fixed by the menu just resizing the icon, it seems simpler to just ask that it does that
<knome> that's sad. but anyway, if it bugs you, you should be able to fix it yourself. i doubt the xfce menu will be pathced because other developers are reluctant to fi a simple icon :)
<knome> not really...
<aperson> it's easier to bug one group than dozens
<knome> the icon themes have specific size icons and a specification how that works for a reason
<Unit193> Could be able to fix it, then send them a "patch"
<aperson> Unit193⤜ I am a user, I CBA to fix anything.  Only report
<knome> the problem wouldn't exist, if the developers of the apps shipped one scalable icon
<aperson> knome⤜ two sides of the coin
<aperson> problem would also not exist if the menu resized icons
<aperson> you can argue either way
<knome> yeah, but that (most probably) isn't going to happen, because the xfce menu is already following a spec.
<knome> you could argue the spec is broken, but it's a long road to fix the spec, get everybody following the new spec and getting the new code done.
<aperson> and it's hard for me (a single use) to contact dozens of maintainers to get them to fix anything.  we're all arguing things that will never happen
<aperson> I suppose I have my answer then
<knome> then fix it for your own system
<aperson> no
<knome> then live with it :)
<knome> open source is a doacracy, not a democracy
<knome> those who do, decide (what they do)
<aperson> and if you want people to use it, you can't expect everyone to go fix everything themeselves.
<Unit193> And while that most of the time is a pain, or unusable, pretty sure gthumb and editing the image would fix this one.
<aperson> the simple fact is: it doesn't work as expected, so I won't use it
<drc> Personally, I could care less if you use anything...that's your problem.
<aperson> ah, so you care, drc
<knome> i've provided you the simplest way to fix this (and i know how things work), if that isn't ok for you, live with it
<knome> i don't mean to be rude, but that's how it is :)
<knome> if you want to continue on the subject, please join #xubuntu-offtopic
<aperson> s/rude/elitist/
<Catbuntu> hi
#xubuntu 2012-12-18
<heeeiiiko> how do I create launchers in arbitrary directories? (without first creating it on the desktop (right click -> create launcher) and then moving it)
<heeeiiiko> is that create launcher dialog a seperate program?
<Unit193> heeeiiiko: exo-desktop-item-edit --create-new /path/to/dir/
<heeeiiiko> thanks!
<Unit193> Hopefully he knows how to setup action items.
<WmHobbs> so....I'm pretty much a noob still.I have a question and was wondering if I could get some help: ok so having a prolbem here...we have a xbuntu 12.10 and a vista labtop....I think my linux is doing something to the MAC adress and messing it up for the windows user...Im sure I can hit the reset button on the router but how to I keep the linux from causing the prolbem again?
<WmHobbs> two seperate labtops,the way I have it written it looks like I mean one...or I could just be dumb
<Unit193> Does this include a second user you can tell to stop messing with the MAC address?  This is the MAC address on the Xubuntu computer, and you know for sure that it is indeed changing?
<Unit193> Or that.
<mycah> Hi
<mycah> I was wondering if someone knew why my logitech mouse would have such a crappy connection with my computer on Xubuntu... If I even place my hand in between the mouse and the dongle, it stops working. Any ideas?
<holstein> mycah: driver support.. is it bluetooth?
<mycah> No, it's USB. Logitech anywhere mx
<holstein> so, it works fine on the same machine in a different OS? and its not bluetooth USB dongle?
<mycah> It's the unifying USB from logitech -- I don't think that it is bluetooth. And I haven't experienced it in any other install. I'm using Voyager atm, didn't notice it in vanilla xubuntu
<Unit193> Then this is the wrong place for support, I'd guess they have forums?
<holstein> voyager is another linux?.. i would look at the kernel.. thats where the drivers are.. and ask them for support for their OS
<mycah> Voyager is modded xubuntu. It loads into xubuntu.
<mycah> Just comes with applications, etc. and different themes installed
<holstein> mycah: i would check the kernel.. if its not our kernel, then that could be it
<holstein> mycah: it it were xubuntu, it would be xubuntu.. all it takes is a PPA or a pinned package or 2 and its not ubuntu at all
<mycah> Right -- it should be testable in the live version, right?
<holstein> mycah: i think that would be a great test for it
<mycah> I'll do that and see if there is a difference. Thank you!
<Unit193> holstein: http://voyager.legtux.org/ it isn't "Xubuntu"
<holstein> Unit193: oh yeah... ive seen that page before
<Zelouille> Damn Canonical, Abiword is completely unusable.
<pleia2> Zelouille: 1) please don't use that kind of language here, it's rude and inappropriate 2) Canonical has nothing to do with abiword or its inclusion in Xubuntu
<pleia2> Xubuntu is a community-maintained project and the simplicity of abiword is plenty for many users
<Unit193> He may be talking about using the beta version, which doesn't work that well.
<pleia2> not sure why that matters
<Zelouille> pleia2: Sorry for the language, and believe me I've rewrited my phrase to stay polite :). Yes, i was talking about the bugged version of Abiword.
<pleia2> Zelouille: you probably want to just install libreoffice or upgrade to 12.10
<holstein> canonical maintains abiword?
<pleia2> (I use libreoffice myself)
<pleia2> Canonical has nothing to do with abiword, afaik we pull from Debian
<holstein> i havent used abiword in a while either, since i use libreoffice now too, but if i had an issue wit the usability of abiword, i would take it up with the maintainers
<Unit193> The issues are well known, the answer was to revert to stable abiword.  https://launchpad.net/~mrpouit/+archive/ppa was one way to do it. :P
<Zelouille> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1019621/comments/2 i was refering to this comment, but yes, maybe it's Debian fault. The bugs of this instable version are well known as you see.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1019621 in abiword (Ubuntu Precise) "Abiword flickers hard when scrolling (regression)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zelouille> Unit193: Thanks for the ppa, i'll give it a try. I've tried to downgrade using the Oneric repository, but in vain (result was a more crashy abiword).
<Zelouille> holstein, pleia2: thanks for your answers, but i'd prefer to stay with Abiword to keep it simple, if possible. This computer is for my grand-mother. I know LibreOffice is way more complete, but maybe too much in this case.
<Unit193> Zelouille: Sure, but read the warning on the PPA. :)
<Zelouille> Unit193, well, that's *less* experimental than the default abiword version. And i'm not using Xfce4.10. So that should be fine. And it is. Thanks again.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Leibniz> -
<juninsm> good morning
<usr13> If one were to want to try out classic gnome, how would that be done? (to Xubuntu 12.04)
<usr13> (I have a friend that wants to do it to his laptop. I'm reluctant but...it's his...so.)
<ochosi> usr13: i don't think mate is in the ubuntu repositories, so you'd have to look for a ppa
<ochosi> (mate is the gnome-fork you're looking for)
<usr13> O
<bazhang> usr13, gnome-panel
<bazhang> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> I'm seeing:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html so, there are conflicting opinions on how it's done.
<usr13> so I should install gnome-shell gnome-tweek-tool and gnome-panel  ?
<bazhang> for "classic" just gnome-panel
<usr13> And then, I'll have choice between gnome (classic) and xfce?
<usr13> so just gnome-panel ?
<bazhang> gnome-shell is the alternate shell to unity (shell)
<bazhang> tweak tool turns on and off the gnome-shell extensions, among other functions
<usr13> So, one would only install gnome-shell if he has unity?  (Installing gnome-shell replaces unity?)
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> it adds another shell choice
<usr13> So, I only need one package, gnome-panel ?
<usr13> I'm not understanging what a "shell choice" is.  Can someone explain?
<holstein> usr13: what are you wanting to do?
<usr13> If one were to want to try out classic gnome, how would that be done? (to Xubuntu 12.04)
<usr13> (I have a friend that wants to do it to his laptop. I'm reluctant but...it's his...so.)  I personally prefer xubuntu just the way it is.
<usr13> He wants Gnome the way it was in 10.04
<v1adimir> gnome schnome
<usr13> well put
<v1adimir> :s
<holstein> usr13: i would probably just try out a live CD running gnome
<bazhang> usr13, gnome-panel is the "classic look" gnome.
<holstein> usr13: and it should pull in whatever else it needs along with *-panel
<holstein> if you literally just want to see gnome, try it live. or fire up something in virtualbox.. otherwise, if you know how to add/remove pacakges and PPA's, you whould be fine
<kimkam120> Anyone have any good alteratives to libreoffice?
<xubuntu074> Hello everyone, I have a simple question... Does anyone know the minimum system requirements for xubuntu 12.10?
<xubuntu074> I have an old system I would like to install it on and I'm not sure if this is the best distro for the old machine lol
<bazhang> for a slow / old system Lubuntu might suit better
<bazhang> how much ram / what video card /etc xubuntu074
<xubuntu074> It has 768MB of RAM and a decent video card with 512MB of RAM
<bazhang> lubuntu would probably be suitable with so little ram
<xubuntu074> I haven't heard of Lubuntu what's that?
<bazhang> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<xubuntu074> Perfect just what I'm looking for thank you so much! :)
<bazhang> :)
<xubuntu074> I have a Mac, Windows box, and an extra old windows box I would love to put linux on because I'm a Python programmer working on some hybrid applications and I need to test them on linux.
<xubuntu074> So thanks again for the help. I'm not new to linux I've been using unix based OS's for years but haven't found one that would work for such an old system. :)
<xubuntu074> Thanks guys, :)
<vhinux> Hello,
<vhinux> how enable , envelope indicator plugin  for pidgin and thunderbrid??
<knome> vhinux, if you're running xubuntu 12.10, that's unfortunately not possible as mentioned in the release notes
<vhinux> Ok, thank you!!!
<knome> np
<linuxpcplus> After I installed Xubuntu on my nx6310, I ran the update manager, then in synaptic I reloaded packages & ran all updates. Yet I still only find older versions of most applications. For examples: Gimp 2.6, Kdenlive 0.8.2, Audacity 2.0.0 How do I get the repos to update wtih the same package versions that are available in Ubuntu 12.04 & 12.10, both of which have more recent packages? Yes, I am aware that I can manually update all
<davethefan> try updating the /etc/apt/sources.list to the new version ?
<linuxpcplus> Nobody here that can help?
<Pici> linuxpcplus: What release of Xubuntu are you using currently?
<linuxpcplus> Pici I am using 12.04
<linuxpcplus> I always prefer the current LTS.
<Pici> linuxpcplus: The version numbers that you list are the latest versions available in 12.04.
<linuxpcplus> Really? I am pretty sure Gimp 2.8 is available in Ubuntu 12.04, as is Kdenlive 0.9.2 Unless I am mistaken. But let me double check.
<Pici> 2.6.12-1ubuntu1.2 is the latest version in 12.04 (with security updates), and 2.8.2-1ubuntu1.1 in 12.10
<Pici> !info gimp precise
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1.2 (precise), package size 4644 kB, installed size 12819 kB
<linuxpcplus> Pici: Yes, so I now see. I stand corrected!
<linuxpcplus> Pici: my apologies for wasting your time!
<Pici> linuxpcplus: no problem at all.
<linuxpcplus> Thanks for offering your help Pici!
<linuxpcplus> Pici: I guess I will hav eto upgrade via the ppa's. Thank the gods for Y PPA Manager! LOL!
<linuxpcplus> Pici, one other question:
<linuxpcplus> Pici: is it possible to pullin the 12.10 repo packages into 12.04
<linuxpcplus> Would sure save time from ppa work! LOL!
<clear`> anyone have any recommendation for business software, i need to keep up with clients, invoices and payments
<davethefan> clear: try 'kraft' ?
<Catbuntu> hi
<davethefan> hi
<clear`> i currently use quickbooks, i want to get away from it, i dont use it enough for the hundreds it costs
<clear`> i will look into kraft
<davethefan> i've not used it personally, it's one that comes to mind for invoices  and communication documents - aimed at small businesses
<clear`> thanks davethefan
<davethefan> no problem clear - hope it suits your needs
<clear`> i have looked at xero and online quickbooks
<clear`> still looking at $20/m with those
<blackgatonegro> it seems PC users are now dinosaurs
<holstein> clear`: i would look at some online services
<holstein> mint is popular... i make my own invoices in Gdocs, though i dont have a lot of volume
<qasim> recording services are not functioning on my linux.. i cant voice chat over skype and not even record any sound clip ..help please
<qasim> !recording
<qasim> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qasim> hmm
<qasim> how to troubleshoot mic setting problems?
<qasim> anyone knows how to set up input devices?
<clear`> holstein: mint does business services now?
<alice__> hey. anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> just us, chickens
<alice__> i need help with compiling airlive wireless adapter driver
<TheSheep> just ask your question
<alice__> when i get to step ./configure it says that there's no such file or dir
<TheSheep> what were the previous steps?
<alice__> tar zxf file.tar.gz
<alice__> cd file
<alice__> that two
<TheSheep> ok, type 'ls -al' and pastebin the result
<TheSheep> an address to the pastebin is in the topic
<alice__> drwxr-xr-x 4 caspix caspix    4096 2012-12-18 19:45 .
<alice__> drwxr-xr-x 3 caspix caspix    4096 2012-12-18 19:41 ..
<alice__> drwx------ 2 caspix caspix    4096 2010-08-23 04:01 ieee80211
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix      54 2010-08-23 04:01 ifcfg-wlan0
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix    1373 2010-08-23 04:01 Makefile
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix     545 2010-08-23 04:01 RadioPower.sh
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix   12345 2010-08-23 04:01 ReadMe
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix    5888 2010-08-23 04:01 release_note
<alice__> drwx------ 2 caspix caspix    4096 2011-12-09 04:48 rtl8187
<TheSheep> use a pastebin please
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix     291 2010-08-23 04:01 wlan0dhcp
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix     618 2010-08-23 04:01 wlan0down
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix     939 2010-08-23 04:01 wlan0up
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix     234 2010-08-23 04:01 wpa1.conf
<alice__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 caspix caspix 1623520 2010-08-23 04:01 wpa_supplicant-0.5.5.zip
<alice__> i need to download it as text when i paste it?
<alice__> or...?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448515/
<alice__> thx :) :$
<TheSheep> alice__: looks like the is no configure script there
<TheSheep> alice__: just type 'make'
<TheSheep> alice__: and press enter
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448523/
<alice__> eror
<TheSheep> are you following some guide?
<TheSheep> where did you get that tar.gz file from?
<alice__> the guy from airlive sent me
<TheSheep> alice__: can you type 'uname -a' and say what it says?
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448532/
<alice__> speak you any balkan language? (i saw your name is radomir)
<TheSheep> alice__: nope, polish
<alice__> ok :)
<alice__> so what should i do with this driver?
<TheSheep> alice__: try doing 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic', that should install the kernel headers
<TheSheep> then try 'make' again
<alice__> same again
<TheSheep> alice__: 'ls /lib/modules' ?
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448549/
<TheSheep> alice__: ok, then do 'sudo mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/build', then 'chown caspix.caspix /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/build'
<TheSheep> sorry, that last one should be with sudo too
<TheSheep> then try make again
<Makdaam> hello
<alice__> i did that. what now?
<TheSheep> alice__: now 'make' should work
<TheSheep> or return a different error
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448560/
<TheSheep> hmm, ok, looks like it expects you to build the whole kernel yourself, and then build that module
<alice__> ha???
<TheSheep> it requires some files from the kernel
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TheSheep> those are the instructions for building the kernel
<TheSheep> it's easier than it seems
<alice__> i have some read me file here but i dont understand what i need to do.. should i copy you that?
<Makdaam> could you link me to the module you're trying to build? I joined half way in.
<alice__> what module? i'm trying to install driver
<TheSheep> alice__: a driver is a kernel module
<alice__> TheSheep http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448581/ this is my readme file
<alice__> oups :)
<TheSheep> yeah
<alice__> what yeah, do i really have to compile kernel now?
<TheSheep> alice__: so, a friend tells me that this driver is in the kernel already
<TheSheep> alice__: I mean by default
<alice__> are you sure?
<TheSheep> alice__: so you shouldn't need to compile it yourself
<alice__> then what i need to do to make device work?
<TheSheep> alice__: you will need that wpa supplicant thing
<TheSheep> alice__: say, what is your wireless card exactly?
<TheSheep> alice__: you can check with 'lspci'
<alice__> this adapter or wireless card?
<TheSheep> the thing you need the driver for
<TheSheep> also, did you try to install it using the xubuntu's system->hardware drivers  tool?
<alice__> i dont see it here
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448593/
<alice__> no i didnt
<TheSheep> is that an usb dongle?
<alice__> usb wireless adapter airlive wl1700
<TheSheep> then try 'lsusb'
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448597/
<alice__> the huawei is my usb internet modem i'm using now
<alice__> should i try to reboot my computer maybe then it'll recognize adapter?
<TheSheep> I found this
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904757
<TheSheep> its not exactly the same id as yours
<alice__> ok i'll try then to follow those steps
<Makdaam> alice__: I believe you might have mentioned that before but what's your kernel version?
<Makdaam> uname -a
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448603/
<alice__> but i'll try reboot first. here you in a min
<alice__> i'm back
<alice__> but still no change... i'll try follow steps on forum
<qasim> can anyone help me configuring  my mic settings?
<alice__> but the guy on the forum has installed his driver, and i'm not?
<TheSheep> qasim: what are you stuck at?
<Makdaam> qasim: I've been through alsa hell several times and back, what seems to be the problem?
<qasim> good
<qasim> i cant do vc over skype nor i can record voice clips through voice recorder
<qasim> and the icon of volume setting has disappeared from the task bar
<Makdaam> have you tried running alsamixer and unmuting the mic?
<Makdaam> or pavucontrol?
<qasim> i checked alsamixer site
<qasim> but
<qasim> the prob is different
<Makdaam> ok
<qasim> as i could do vc over skype without alsa mixer
<Makdaam> mhm
<alice__> i can't follow these steps on forum... it's not same as main problem
<TheSheep> alice__: I see, sorry
<qasim> atleast temm me how to get volume icon on the task bar
<qasim> tell me*
<TheSheep> qasim: right-click on the panel, select 'panel->add to panel', and then drag-and-drop the speaker icon from the list to your panel
<Makdaam> what TheSheep said
<qasim> thx heaps
<vorsorken> Has anyone used Eagle on Xubuntu 12.10?
<Makdaam> yes
<Makdaam> vorsorken: yes
<qasim> i cant see speakers icon there :(
<vorsorken> Makdaam: I'm getting some problems with the edit screen not updating correctly
<vorsorken> I used the shell script on Cadsoft's website to install 6.3.0 but it happened in an earlier version from the package manager as well
<Makdaam> vorsorken: I'm afraid I can't help you :(
<vorsorken> alright no problem
<vorsorken> screenshot of the issue anyway: http://i.imgur.com/D3ZBz.png
<TheSheep> qasim: looks like the mixer applet has been replaced with the indicator plugin
<qasim> which means?
<Makdaam> I have a problem with tilda terminal window not refreshing after backspace or clearscreen
<TheSheep> qasim: you can either try to get the indicator to display that speaker icon back (but I don't know how), or you can install xfce4-mixer and then the speaker will appear on that list
<qasim> kool
<qasim> lol
<TheSheep> Makdaam: can you pastebin `echo $TERM`?
<qasim> i clicked over indicator plugin and it showd me the icon of speakers
<qasim> thanks
<Makdaam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448641/
<TheSheep> Makdaam: looks like there is a bug
<qasim> guys now im using IRC chat ...still i would be requiring paste bin for pasting terminal commands?
<Makdaam> TheSheep: that's what I told you just a second ago over the mecha-sonical channel
<TheSheep> qasim: actually pastebin is useful for multiple lines
<TheSheep> qasim: it's just easier
<TheSheep> qasim: it's basically a website, where you can paste your text and then paste the url here for everyone to see
<qasim> right
<TheSheep> alice__: I have to go, sorry, but I really don't know any easier way for compiling that driver, maybe you could ask the guy who provided you that file for help
<alice__> ok.
<qasim> how to get my mic settings right?
<qasim> i was talking to my friend and it crashed and since then im unable to use mic
<TheSheep> qasim: there are two places you can look
<v1adimir> alt+f4 logout and reboot 2 reset your session
<TheSheep> qasim: one is the alsamixer
<qasim> ahan
<TheSheep> qasim: and the second is the pulseaudio volume control
<TheSheep> qasim: in the media in the menu
<Makdaam> qasim: pavucontrol
<qasim> i tried changing pulse audio volume control settings but it dint work
<qasim> i dont have alsa mixer
<TheSheep> qasim: start with alsa, because it is closer to hardware
<qasim> dont know what poavucontrol is
<TheSheep> qasim: just open a terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<qasim> right
<Makdaam> qasim: pavucontrol - PulseAudio VolUme CONTROL
<Makdaam> qasim: you can run it from the terminal
<TheSheep> qasim: oh, also make sure that in skype preferences you have pulsaudio chosen as the audio source
<qasim> i can see alsa mixer
<qasim> yeah
<qasim> its pulse audio
<TheSheep> qasim: ok, so there is a number of different channels, you can switch them with arrows
<qasim> i can even record sounds
<qasim> through sound recorders
<TheSheep> but you can't talk?
<TheSheep> through skype
<qasim> so its kinda configuration prob
<qasim> yeah my mic doesnt work
<qasim> i cant even record sounds***
<TheSheep> first make sure that the 'mic' and 'mic boost' channels are not muted in alsamixer (don't have MM at the bottom) and have non-zero volume
<qasim> correction..
<qasim> they have mm
<TheSheep> you can mute/unmute a channel by pressing 'm' when it is selected
<TheSheep> and change volume with the up and down arrows
<qasim> alright, i can recor and play back sound clips..but i still cant skype
<qasim> record
<vorsorken> Makdaam: I forgot to mention with my Eagle problem that I'm on 64-bit 12.10. Just out of curiosity, are you running 32-bit and have no problems with Eagle?
<holstein> clear`: i would check the site.. i think it just depends on what will meet your needs
#xubuntu 2012-12-19
<somedude> Does xubuntu work for windows 8? I have the CD in and it's not recognizing it as anything.
<GridCube> !uefi
<GridCube> great
<GridCube> somedude, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OnAMac> Does anyone know if xubuntu will boot on a mac?
<Al3x4nd3r> como estan camaradas
<Al3x4nd3r> una pregunta
<Al3x4nd3r> que nesesito para ejecutar un archivo
<OnAMac> I'm trying to get the LiveCD to boot on a mac.
<Al3x4nd3r> soy nuevo en linux
<Al3x4nd3r> instale xubuntu
<Al3x4nd3r> y nesesito ayuda
<OnAMac> No entiendo
<Al3x4nd3r> bueni mira
<Al3x4nd3r> instake xubuntu
<Al3x4nd3r> pero en youtube no puedo ver video
<Al3x4nd3r> por el flash player
<Al3x4nd3r> me lo baje
<Al3x4nd3r> pero no se que usar para instalarlo
<Al3x4nd3r> ocmoo como instalarlo
<Al3x4nd3r> para que funcione
<Al3x4nd3r> el flash player
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Al3x4nd3r> no se si me falta un gestor de archivos o con que aplicancion ejecutarlos repito soy nuevo  en linux
<Al3x4nd3r> tgrasias
<Al3x4nd3r> amigo
<Al3x4nd3r> lastiima que nadie contesta
<Al3x4nd3r> jaja
<random417> hi guys, I've got a question or 2 for someone... I'm trying to go with a clean install of xubuntu, but there are a few things I want to keep...
<random417> I'm trying to keep stuff like music and stuff, but I don't have seperate partitions, and one of the reasons I decided to do this is I can't seem to download packages anymore
<random417> Is this possible?
<XRS1> save your home folder
<XRS1> /home/%username% is where all that stuff is. you can save that to disk, remote location or whatever
<random417> do I have to create a new partition for it then?
<XRS1> in the future you will want to do
<XRS1> that*
<random417> yeah, I read that when I was researching this... so there's no way to create a partition on the fly to dump it into?
<XRS1> for now your kind of in a pickle.. you can use a live disk to erase all files and folders except /home (CTRL + H to show hidden stuff)
<XRS1> you could resize the partition and put it there
<XRS1> that could take a while
<XRS1> depending on how much data n free space, that might be the fastest way
<XRS1> gparted -> resize current partition then create a new one and copy /home/*
<random417> I don't have gparted, and synaptic isn't working for some reason
<XRS1> oh yeah... they remove that by default i forgot.. (i've been bitching about that)
<random417> seems like anything that needs a password isn't working
<XRS1> make a live USB or DVD/CD that will have gparted
<random417> I haven't tried by command line yet, hang on
<random417> that'll work, I've got the one I'm gonna use for the install, thanks
<XRS1> yup
<XRS1> hey you might be able to help me
<random417> how's that?
<XRS1> when you installing, come in and let me know if there is an on screen keyboard
<random417> there wasn't the last install I did, but I'll look,  when I get to it
<XRS1> k
<random417> I've gotta make my re-download list real quick
<random417> also, does gparted ask for a password to run?
<XRS1> yeah
<XRS1> but not in the live installer
<random417> nothing that asks for a password is running, although I did manage to download it through command line
<random417> I was hoping to repartition from here, but I guess not
<XRS1> if you cant sudo or su, yeah you need a live disk
<XRS1> i've been there
<random417> there we go, if I launch through terminal, it works
<tecsun> hi
<XRS1> hi
<tecsun> I'm new to xubuntu.
<XRS1> welcome
<tecsun> I'm trying to do link aggregation with PowerConnect 6224 now. But can't get it work.
<tecsun> running on ubuntu 12.10
<XRS1> whats going on? no connectivity?
<tecsun> I can get the bonding up and running, but can't ping to router and other workstation on the same network mask
<XRS1> O_o
<XRS1> im not personally familiar with the device. best i can do is refur you to them:  https://marketing.dell.com/le-contact-dell-pp
<tecsun> I see.. ok.. will try to get in touch with them. but could it be the problem inside my ubuntu?
<tecsun> I check the bonding by going into /proc/net/bonding/
<tecsun> and from there I see all are up... is that correct way to check the bonding?
<tecsun> I'm afraid I did not configure it properly since I"m quite new to Ubuntu
<XRS1> out of the box, if it connected, its working. but you might try the forums. im not exactly the most qualified to help
<tecsun> I see.. alright, will try forum. Anyway, thanks a lot
<crazyzurfer> Since I installed Xubuntu, I cant execute .sh files by double clicking them :S
<heoyea_> enable permissions
<crazyzurfer> heoyea_: already did that (perimission +x)
<XRS1> right click and allow running in terminal?
<crazyzurfer> When I right click, appears execute, nothing happens
<XRS1> the app does require elevated permission?
<XRS1> doesn't*
<crazyzurfer> nope
<crazyzurfer> before installing xubuntu It worked
<crazyzurfer> i mean with normal ubuntu
<laite> crazyzurfer: are they on external, mounted volume? are you sure that it's set with 'exec' property in fstab
<laite> ^ this is what I battled with at some point for a long time :P
<crazyzurfer> laite: nope, they aren't... what is fstab?
<laite> oh, if you don't know, you propably needn't to meddle with it; it's an automatic mount file for systems on bootup
<crazyzurfer> but it's not exteral
<crazyzurfer> it's in my documents folder
<crazyzurfer> it works if I use the terminal window sudo bash filename.sh
<XRS1> hmm... hes right, havent messed with it but my 12.10 isnt launching them either
<crazyzurfer> On ubuntu it works good, but in xubuntu, it doesn't
<crazyzurfer> pretty weird
<crazyzurfer> XRS1: so.. it seems as an OS bug?
<XRS1> xfce bug, im running Ubuntu Studio
<XRS1> your not running live?
<XRS1> mine wont exec because my hard drive is USB
<XRS1> zequence in #ubuntustudio might be able to help
<crazyzurfer> XRS1: I'm not :/
<heoyea_> ?
<heoyea_> oh a sudo script?
<heoyea_> wont run unless u have root
<XRS1> .sh files only exec from shell not from mouseclick
<XRS1> no sudo req.
<heoyea_> u can run it from a mouse click also
<heoyea_> u just wont see it
<heoyea_> it will in the background process
<heoyea_> but thats usually not how u run a script
<XRS1> no its supposed to exec with gui
<heoyea_> depends on the script
<XRS1> but its crazyzurfer  with the issue. mines fine i just need to modify fstab
<crazyzurfer> heoyea_: Ubuntu runs the script by opening the terminal and executing it (I see when it happens)
<crazyzurfer> but xubuntu doesn't
<crazyzurfer> heoyea_: is that normal?
<heoyea_> crazyzurfer: depends on ur file manager
<heoyea_> some has the popup to give u options some dont
<heoyea_> but if is a script with permission
<heoyea_> it will execute in the background
<crazyzurfer> which file manager does ubuntu uses?, changes the default file manager with xubuntu?
<heoyea_> uses nautilus
<heoyea_> xfce uses thunar
<XRS1> xubuntu should be using thunar i thought
<XRS1> 12.04.1 worked fine
<XRS1> oh wait... i keep forgetting my HDD is USB  >_<
<heoyea_> doesnt matter wat ur hdd is
<crazyzurfer> heoyea_: Thanks, that was usefull. Why does xubuntu uses tunar instead of nautilus?
<heoyea_> yea
<crazyzurfer> do you know why?
<XRS1> thunar is lightweight
<XRS1> xubuntu is a lightweight distro
<heoyea_> nautilus is made for Gnome
<heoyea_> but u can install it on xfce also if u wish
<heoyea_> not sure why u going to all of this just for a script
<XRS1> quick access
<XRS1> "all this" = he just asked
<heoyea_> quick access would be to use a terminal
<heoyea_> like guake
<XRS1> i like clicking on icons sometimes
<heoyea_> try out a drop down terminal
<heoyea_> then ull be faster
<XRS1> once again, this issue is not mine
<XRS1> but i agree, he should be able to double click n run an app if he wants
<XRS1> script
<heoyea_> his script is running just without a terminal
<crazyzurfer> he knows
<crazyzurfer> lol
<crazyzurfer> he understands me
<crazyzurfer> heoyea_: any way to run it but with terminal? because the scritp asks me some things to run, and I need to tell it the parameters
<heoyea_> i dont know what ur script does
<heoyea_> if u want to run arguments
<heoyea_> u have to write it into the script
<heoyea_> especially if ur gonna run it with a double click
<crazyzurfer> yup, that's why I need to see the terminal window
<crazyzurfer> and sometimes I've to run the script fast, so.. I've it in the desktop
<heoyea_> yea then u can tell ur script to open a terminal
<crazyzurfer> if i want to execute it fast by using the terminal I have to go to the folder (cd), then executing it with sudo bash... and it's slower than double clicking it in the desktop
<crazyzurfer> heoyea_: how can I do that
<heoyea_> lols
<heoyea_> nah man learn how to use bashrc
<heoyea_> then ull c is super fast
<heoyea_> no wonder u think is slow
<heoyea_> cuz u doing it manually
<heoyea_> go learn bashrc, bash alias and functions
<heoyea_> is pretty easy
<crazyzurfer> I dont want the script to execute everytime I log in
<Maccer> Hrm? What's going on?
<baizon> crazyzurfer: put it into session and startup
<Maccer> Do you want the script to execute under a certain condition?
<Maccer> (I have no context)
<crazyzurfer> I DON'T want to execute it everytime I log in
<baizon> crazyzurfer: a ok
<baizon> then when?
<crazyzurfer> Maccer: nope, I want the terminal to appear when I double click on a bash file using tunar --> it works using nautilus (default file manager in ubuntu -- Tunar is from xubuntu)
<crazyzurfer> because as heoyea said it executes but in background
<Maccer> Oh I see. Not sure if that's in thunar, let me see if I can find out.
<Maccer> At first glance, I would have left it out by design, but then I realized it could behave like Windows made it.
<Maccer> You also want it to execute silently, no?
<crazyzurfer> nope
<crazyzurfer> I want to see the terminal window
<Maccer> Gotcha. Let me see if I can find something to reproduce it with.
<crazyzurfer> I you open nautilus and double click it.. it asks if you want to run it in a terminal window, and it opens the terminal windows and executes the file
<crazyzurfer> but thunar doesn't appear to be doing anything, doesn't even ask. Heoyea says the script starts but in background (silent)
<Maccer> Well, if you want a fancy friendly UI, that could require a script. :P
<Maccer> But just executing the script by double clicking on it is possible.
<Maccer> I got it to work without a fancy UI by setting "Terminal Emulator" (which is just exo-open)
<Maccer> But you still need to chmod +x your file.
<Maccer> (Or give it executable permission)
<Maccer> If you can't find terminal emulator, just use custom command and add: "exo-open"
<crazyzurfer> Don't know if you understood me
<crazyzurfer> I already gave it +x permission
<crazyzurfer> works good with nautilus
<Maccer> Yeah, and I'm telling you how I got it to work on Thunar just now.
<crazyzurfer> I've got a script on desktop
<crazyzurfer> ah
<crazyzurfer> yeah
<crazyzurfer> background
<Maccer> The terminal also exits when the script is finished if you like that behavior.
<crazyzurfer> I want the terminal to open and execute my script, the same as how it works in nautilus
<crazyzurfer> by double clicking it on the folder
<Maccer> Oh, so you probably want it open after the results... hrm, wait.
<crazyzurfer> nope
<crazyzurfer> before
<crazyzurfer> because I've to give it the parameters and I cant if I don't see the terminal window
<crazyzurfer> exo open migth work
<crazyzurfer> how can I do that
<Maccer> Ah no I was asking if you wanted it to be alive after the script finished.
<crazyzurfer> Aps
<crazyzurfer> so... Do you know what could I do?
<crazyzurfer> or what I want to do
<Maccer> Right click on a .sh script -> Open with -> Other Application -> Find an app. called: "Terminal Emulator" (not the same as Terminal) -> Check Use as default for this kind of file -> Open
<crazyzurfer> okay, that seems better
<crazyzurfer> but doesn't work when I double click it
<crazyzurfer> I works by right click, open with -> terminal emulator
<crazyzurfer> almost now I've that option
<Maccer> Did you check "Use as default for this kind of file"?
<Maccer> Hrm, second...
<Maccer> I seem to be getting that issue too.
<crazyzurfer> yup
<Guest87327> Say, I have been searching for some esoteric tools for remapping my keyboard in linux and have not really found anyway, perhaps someone can help
<Guest87327> any way you can make linux register key A being pressed when I depress a key, and key B when I release it?
<Guest87327> where A and B are any keys really
<Guest87327> its something I used to do in windows with glovepie, very handy for some applications.
<crazyzurfer> Maccer: It's okay, with this I'm happy :).. I haven't sleep,  It's 5 AM here and I'm very tired
<Maccer> That's something we (I'm not part of the team) or XFCE, probably can't handle.
<crazyzurfer> Maccer: Thanks!
<Maccer> Guest87327: You'd have to check out some IRC channel, ##linux, or X11 forums for xinput configuration.
<Guest87327> at this point google is failing me. Thanks, I will give those a shot.
<heoyea_> remap to a diff key?
<Guest87327> well, not just a straight remap
<Maccer> Frankly they probably won't know much either, unless there's an Xlib/X11 pro in the channel.
<Guest87327> yes, its kind of complicated in windows as well, I only found out how to do it from a few people who liked making macros for games.
<Maccer> Key binding for key release and press is uncommon as Guest87327
<Maccer> pointed out.
<Maccer> Oh, well... maybe you'd need something of a macro program of some sort to do that for you too.
<heoyea_> wat is the question then
<heoyea_> making a macro?
<Guest87327> yeah, and if it does not exist I am open to writing it.
<Maccer> Summary: "How do I bind a command/script/whatever to a key, but only at a specific event like press/release."
<Guest87327> but making a full program before checking if someone else has tried it would be a little inefficient :p
<Maccer> With a question mark appended, of course.
<Maccer> I think there's a python key binding library, maybe you'd like to use that.
<heoyea_> nah
<heoyea_> u dont need python
<heoyea_> theres actually a cli apps
<heoyea_> to do it
<heoyea_> let me check the name
<Guest87327> thank you
<Maccer> If it can do custom actions while distinguishing PRESS/RELEASE specifically then I'd be surprised.
<heoyea_> yea is called xte
<heoyea_> part of the xautomation package
<heoyea_> u can do something like this
<heoyea_> xte 'keydown Control_L' 'keydown Alt_L' 'key D' 'keyup Control_L' 'keyup Alt_L'
<heoyea_> if thats wat u mean
<Guest87327> hmm, how did I not find that. I will see if it can work
<heoyea_> hehe
<heoyea_> well i know this cuz i used b4
<Guest87327> actually, once I started searching for macros stuff showed up. I was just looking under the wrong phrases.
<heoyea_> theres also xdotool
<heoyea_> think i does the same stuff
<heoyea_> making a cheat for games?
<heoyea_> lols
<Guest87327> nah, some other programs
<heoyea_> in windows i uses macro express
<heoyea_> was a simple gui
<Guest87327> I don't really play games much, and starcraft is not the best game to cheat at with macros.
<heoyea_> yea u can make it pump the units
<heoyea_> but still u need skills to win
<Guest87327> I would honestly just find scripts distracting, starcraft uses so many keys and combinations already. Adding some more highly specific functionality would not make me better unless it would to something really great like spread my units out.
<Guest87327> and anyway, cheating ftl, right?
<heoyea_> just depends on what u cheating
<VividReality> Hey there, is it a known issue that Skype 4.1 and Spotify for Linux can't be installed at the same time?
<VividReality> I can't find anything on google
<killer> is there any tool like gnome-core-devel for xfce4
<chaosmonkey417> Hi, so I've got a question for someone... I'm debating a fresh xubuntu install, I've currently got vanilla ubuntu 11.10, with lots of the xubuntu stuff kind of kludged on, figure it'll run smoother
<chaosmonkey417> the problem, is I always try a new release out on a live cd (well, usb) before I install, and my touchpad doesn't work under the live drive, so I'm wary of installing and loosing touchpad support
<chaosmonkey417> it's a toshiba nb505, and it SHOULD be supported, but...
<TheSheep> chaosmonkey417: if it doesn't work on the livecd, there is a high chance that it won't when installed, so you'd better find a fix for that before installing
<nantou> i need tips to bind several jpg files into a big pdf file
<TheSheep> nantou: I think you can convert to pdf with imagemagick or ghostscript and then join them with pdfunite
<chaosmonkey417> I figured that, it looks like it isn't detected at all, when I run xinput list under my current system, it lists ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad         	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<chaosmonkey417> but under the live cd, nothing that remotely looks like a touchpad
<chaosmonkey417> I'd have to log out and back in under it to get a full reading
<chaosmonkey417> thoughts on where to start?
<chaosmonkey417> or does someone need the 'xinput list' output under the live cd?
<qasim> hi all
<qasim> TheSheep, i changed the settings of alsa mixer..i can record clips now through voice recorder....still there is  mic settings problem when i try to skype...
<qasim> should i reinstall skype?
<TheSheep> qasim: resinstalling will not help
<TheSheep> maybe there is some info on the wiki, hmm
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<qasim> right
<qasim> let me chk
<qasim> thx
<TheSheep> qasim: see 'selecting microphone' at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<qasim> okay..
<TheSheep> (except xubuntu already has pavucontrol installed)
<chaosmonkey417> hmmmm.... not to be rude, but bump :)
<chaosmonkey417> ubuntu 11.10 touchpad works fine, but under xubuntu 12.04 live disk, no touchpad.
<chaosmonkey417> oh, sorry, I forgot, I settled on the 12.10
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: your touchpad doesnt work?
<chaosmonkey417> yeah
<chaosmonkey417> works under my current install, vanilla ubuntu 11.10, but running the livecd of xubuntu 12.10, absolutely nothing
<holstein> i would look for and apply all upgrades..
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: if it used to work, there is a decent chance you can reimplement support for it
<chaosmonkey417> the upgrades don't seem to want to install under the live disk, and I'm kinda afraid to install until I know it'll work
<chaosmonkey417> is there something I have to do to allow the installs on the flash drive? will I need to set it up again?
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: i wouldnt live in fear.. its a computer after all.. backup your current install and/or data... that hard disk *will* fail, so creating a proper backup is nt a waste of time.. then install 12.04 or 12.10 and test
<chaosmonkey417> fair enough
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: on the flash drive?
<chaosmonkey417> I wanted to get it working on the flash drive before I installed
<holstein> working on the fash drive?
<chaosmonkey417> I don't have much important on here, but I can't back it up, so I wanted to be sure that it worked first
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: you have a usb flash drive? or an sd card? or a interinal ssd?
<holstein> internal*
<chaosmonkey417> usb
<holstein> you can install to  whatver you choose
<holstein> sometimes i take the hard drive out so i dont "mess it up"
<chaosmonkey417> the plan, once it's working is to dual boot, then move the files over to the new os, and repartition
<chaosmonkey417> I screwed up and didn't make a /home partition
<holstein> you only need to copy that data somewhere
<holstein> having a seperate /home is convenient.. not mandatory
<chaosmonkey417> I don't have any other storage other than this lappy though, so I'll need a seperate partition so as to not loose everything with the fresh install, yes?
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: the hard drives you are using *will* fail.. and you will lose whatever is not backed up at that time
<holstein> having your /home on a separate driver or partition doesnt make this loss of data less impending
<holstein> drive*
<chaosmonkey417> well, yes, eventually, I was just hoping to get through the install without loosing things
<holstein> this only makes it easier if you are reinstalling
<holstein> however, some things in the .config sometimes doesnt work when upgrading
<chaosmonkey417> If my drive fails, I'd don't really have another computer anyway
<holstein> what do i do? i back up my data seperately and i actually usually just do one partition insatlls
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: its not "if" your drive fails.. its *when*
<chaosmonkey417> ok, so I might be able to get the touchpad running if I install the dual boot, but I'll need to run the updates to see?
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: and the partitioning shceme has nothing to do with that
<holstein> what i am saying is.. rolling through reinstalls with a seperate /home is not more secure.. you should still have a backup
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: you can always make your own kernel and include support for whatever hardware you choose
<chaosmonkey417> lol, too much work for me
<holstein> what would i do? i would share my model # here and other channels.. i would google "ubuntu 12.04 my computer model" and look for links
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: im just saying, there is always a way
<holstein> its all open... anyway, i would install and apply upgades and test and go from there
<chaosmonkey417> and I know I'll eventually loose my stuff when my drive fails, but I don't have much in the way of offsite storage options
<holstein> chaosmonkey417: im am only suggesting that trying to hang on to your current install and config without backup is unrealistic.. you can get external usb drives quite cheap these days
<nantou> i cannot find the ubuntuone icon, and I haves installed the GUI
<nantou> for it
<netorious> hello, how can I add a program to the menu in Xubuntu 12.10?
<GridCube> netorious, it should add itself
<netorious> GridCube my software was installed from a zip file
<GridCube> ok, then you can add a launcher to the panels or add a launcher to the menu using the menu editor on settings
<netorious> oh i see now thanks
<raytray> Is there an easy way to remove power manager from the panel?
<GridCube> you mean you cant just remove it?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<raytray> I can't seem to find an option to remove it from the panel no, GridCube
<GridCube> raytray, go to any other panel, go to >panel >panel settings then go to the third tab, elements (or items or launchers or what ever is in english) if power manager is not listed make sure that the correct panel is selected on the dropdwon menu at the top of the panel settings gui
<raytray> GridCube, it appears to be a part of the notification area item on the list. Is there a way to remove elements from that area?
<GridCube> raytray, im not following you
<GridCube> what do you mean by "power manager"
<raytray> xfce4-power-manager isn't an individual item on that list. Instead it apepars in the panel as part of notification area
<raytray> Meaning that Notification area is the item on the panel that displays things like thunderbird, wifi, dropbox and xfce4-power-manager
<GridCube> yes thats the plugin indicator
<raytray> I am using a different battery indiciator plugin for my laptop and thus do not need power manager to show the indicator.
<raytray> I found the volume indicator setting through the volume manager itself. However I am unable to find such for the power manager. I have however searched and found a way to remove it by compiling it with certain options.
<raytray> I was wondering if there was a way to remove it without having to remove the package, and compiling another one.
<GridCube> well you can go to >settings >settings manager >power settings >general, and change the show in notification area
<raytray> oh jeeze, thank you very much GridCube. Not sure how I missed that one.
<xubuntu020> I have a Pentium M Dell with 2g of ram   will Xubuntu work , I tried Ubuntu 12.04 but could not install because of kernal issue
<_DeLa_> hi there
<_DeLa_> I just upgraded from xubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 (clean install). If i am correct, 12.04 still features the PAE kernel. But if this is correct, why does my system only utilize 3 of my 4gb RAM?
<ChesterX> hello everybody, is it possible to sync itunes podcasts with gmusicbrowser?
<upload> ello
<davidism> Is there any way to change how my scroll wheel on my wireless mouse works?  Right now it's doing a page up/down ever turn, which is pretty inconvenient.  I just want the regular +/- 3 lines
<davidism> wait a second, unplugging then reinserting fixed it...
<pseudonymous> Is there any convenient way of stealing xubuntu's theme ? I installed it into a VM for a friend (introducing him to the wonders of latex) and I was enamoured with the looks
<pleia2> pseudonymous: shimmerproject.org
<pleia2> that's where the theme comes from
<pleia2> you want greybird
<pseudonymous> pleia2: sweet, thanks :)
<link0r> hi guys, i was wondering if there is a skype for xubuntu?
<heoyea_> ye
<link0r> version 11.10
<heoyea_> go to skype website
<pleia2> the ubuntu ones work fine on xubuntu
<heoyea_> and download the deb files
<link0r> they have version 10 and a version 12
<link0r> and im using 11.10....which do i pick?
<pleia2> try them out and see what works?
<heoyea_> think they got skype in the repos also
<heoyea_> sudo apt-get install skype
<link0r> ok thanks just wanted 2 check
<SkippersBoss> carefull with the work fine
<SkippersBoss> the xubuntu version has some serious drawbax
<SkippersBoss> drawback
<SkippersBoss> s
 * SkippersBoss feels that with MS now in charge skype for linux development will come to an and :-(
#xubuntu 2012-12-20
<xrs> i need to erase 2 thumb drives but cant: "Unable to delete partition: Unrerognized disk label"
<well_laid_lawn> what's the disk label?
<xrs> ...now i cant see them at all
<xrs> i know one of them was a string of numbers
<xrs> they were working just fine untill i tried to erase them
<well_laid_lawn> are you using gparted or something else?
<xrs> first with whatever kubuntu 12.04.1 uses, and now with gparted on Ubuntu Studio 12.10
<well_laid_lawn> I'd open a terminal and run   dmesg   and see what the kernel has to say about them
<xrs> dmesg doesnt look out of the ordinary, but i see no where where it says the label
<xrs>  heres something: sdd: unknown partition table
<well_laid_lawn> what was the original filesystem on it?
<xrs> one was ext2, the other fat32. unknown partition table on the ext2 drive
<well_laid_lawn> that should have been ok
<xrs> guess ill give testdisk a shot
<well_laid_lawn> you could try to dd the drive
<xrs> better idea
<eggggs> hello all
<XRS1> dd did the trick thanx
<mazda01> for some reason my chromium-browser keeps crashing. this is in kern.log: pool[4892]: segfault at 10 ip 000000000042e1a7 sp 00007fb2f3ffe9e0 error 4 in gnome-keyring-daemon
<mazda01> any thoughts? it only started happening after I installed steam beta
<XRS1> trying to setup something like Windows Internet Connection Sharing with Routing & Remote Access. my other laptop doesnt get reception so i want this: ISP WiFi Router -> Laptop -> ethernet to 2nd wifi router -> 2nd laptop
<alphis> sup all. i've an issue with 12.04 xubuntu i was hoping to get some help with
<alphis> im uisng the alternative iso
<alphis> i want to use full disk encryption
<alphis> issue #1. the files xubuntu alternate uses are too long (paths and or filenames) for FAT32
<alphis> fat32 is the fs type recommended for creating USB boot drives
<alphis> im sure u can see the obvious flaw here
<well_laid_lawn> never heard of anyone having that issue before
<alphis> the check install disc would fail integtrity
<alphis> oh there are forums of ppl saying the same thing
<alphis> lemme see
<well_laid_lawn> you can use ext2/3/4/ on a usb too
<alphis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1041911
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1041911 in linux (Ubuntu) "Integrity Failure Alternative CD Install Failure on 12.04,12.04.1,12.10." [Undecided,Invalid]
<alphis> apparently unetbootin wants fat32
<alphis> so i just did what others' suggested and DDed
<alphis> i did that and the disc integrity check passed
<alphis> tippy
<alphis> yippy*
<alphis> so i begin install
<alphis> setup crypto etc
<alphis> reboot
<alphis> initramfs fails
<alphis> the system will either hang OR i get an initramfs prompt
<alphis> lol
<alphis> oh and once i got a grub rescue
<alphis> i've been trying to install xubuntu on my laptpo for like
<alphis> 3 hours
<alphis> 12.04 and 12.10
<alphis> 12.10 actually worked...
<alphis> then i got updates
<alphis> and then it stopped booting rofl
<well_laid_lawn> does the bootloader think the root partition is on the usb?
<well_laid_lawn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alphis> ill try
<alphis> well_laid_lawn: no idea
<alphis> i've been curious as to how xubuntus installer even configured its initramfs
<alphis> so obviously its failing. i used the same steps in the manual gparted on debian squeeze to do the same full disk encryption with ZERO problems
<alphis> however since squeeze is using kernel 0.0.1
<alphis> id rather use xubuntu...however i need full disk crypto. any help or ideas would be useful
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use encryption... did you try to boot before encrypting partitions?
<alphis> install xubuntu without full disk crypto?
<alphis> no i didn't try that
<alphis> seeing as how i want full disk crypto i dont see how that'd help tho
<alphis> however i did notice there is a "encrypt home"
<alphis> i was wondering how that worked. since xubuntu fails at full disk crypto
<alphis> i can settle for just home dir encryption if i had any idea how it worked...is it using luks?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing you missed a step or two
<alphis> i doubt it
<well_laid_lawn> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<alphis> so..do you suggest i just dont use full disk encryption? it seems broken on xubuntu 12.04 and 12.10
<well_laid_lawn> someone that uses it might be along in a bit - just hang for a while
<alphis> k
<alphis> also there's a weird item in the installer that isnt a bug but a logical oversight
<alphis> when configuring full disk encryption in 12.10 you STILL get the option to encrypt home dir
<alphis> which...makes no sense
<well_laid_lawn> there can be more than one user each with their own /home
<alphis> with full disk encryption i'd assume /home would be within the encrypted data
<alphis> so there's no need to encrypt any directories on top of that
<alphis> yeah maybe ill wait for someone with a success story and try to see what they did. i read someone used 11.something with full disk crypto and upgraded to 12.04
<alphis> but thats retarded
<alphis> this is definitely a known issue
<well_laid_lawn> who knows? maybe to hide data from other users
<alphis> lol. well id prefer full disk crypto. ill try the encrypted home dir...or encrypted home/private dir as it says in this article
<alphis> doesn't even encrypt entire ~ ? thats useless
<Abhijit> hi. what is the default xubuntu theme name and icon set name in latest xubuntu?
<Abhijit> help
<XRS1> greybird is the theme
<XRS1> elementary xfce dark for the icon theme
<XRS1> oh wow. internet connection sharing is super easy
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> XRS1, thanks
<DJJeff> does Xubuntu have a netboot.tar.gz ? possibly for a PXE BOOT
<DJJeff> I found the netboot.tar.gz for Ubuntu 12.10 it said my cpu cant support PAE so I tried 11.10 and it worked
<DJJeff> but I want Xubuntu
<DJJeff> and I already have Xubuntu iso downloaded and mounted as /mnt/ubuntu with a symlink to /var/www
<XRS1> closest i can find: https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?pid=92423
<XRS1> so i guess no
<DJJeff> oh wow thanks bro
<DJJeff> its too bad pxelinux.0 is compiled and I cant read the source code *shrugs*
<DJJeff> oh maybe it was my fault I was using netboot for 11.10 and Xubuntu 12.10
<Abhijit> XRS1, i have downloaded  a .tar.gz theme. how can I apply it?
<DJJeff> place your theme files in /usr/share/themes
<DJJeff> thats what I do
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<DJJeff> I wanna know why flash for linux sucks *sigh*
<holstein> DJJeff: i would take it up with the maintainers/developers
<DJJeff> yah... was just thinking outloud there for a second
<cousteau> back from LXDE.  Apparently OpenBox also behaves weird regarding window decoration or window focusing (in both DEs), but it at least allows dragging windows
<cousteau> and interacting with 2 windows separately
<cousteau> ok, seems that xfwm4 allows the latter too.  It's only that it doesn't support MPX itself, but the programs working under it can do fine
<MTW> anyone around?
<webmind> ?
<elena-IK> are notifications logged somewhere?
<alphis> question about sshd. when i ssh into my ANYLINUXDISTRO box
<alphis> the enter password prompt appears at most 1 second later
<alphis> when i ssh into my xubuntu/ubuntu/debian box
<alphis> i have to wait like 10 seconds for teh password prompt
<alphis> why is this
<Guest52235> how can i boot from a pci card?
<torax> Guest52235: change boot order from bios
<Guest52235> torax , it s not recognized by bios
<torax> what pci card you have?
<torax> Guest52235: I think you´ll get better help from, maybe some hardware related channel. That issue has nothing to do with ubuntu
<torax> or xubuntu
<Guest52235> torax , thanks
<newbiebyte> Hello. I have installed Xubuntu on a old computer in order to learn linux and C++ programming. After typing out my "Hello World!" program I realized that Xubuntu didn't have the g++ program installed. The computer in question can't connect to the internet (no wifi card) so using apt-get is out of the question. How can I obtain the g++ package?
<holstein> newbiebyte: download it from the internet and move it over.. the easy way is to hook it up to the internet..
<holstein> newbiebyte: there is a way to make a package manager generate a list of what you need
<newbiebyte> How?
<holstein> newbiebyte: the easy way is to hook it up to the internet
<newbiebyte> That I can't do :(
<holstein> well, you can.. and i guarantee thats easier than anything im about to suggest.. but, in synaptic (the package manager) you can go to "file - generate download scirpt"
<holstein> if you dont have synaptic, then thats an additional issue.. you can also sometimes get the packages downloaded and use something like apt-on cd
<holstein> use the downloaded DVD or whatever as the source
<newbiebyte> I'll give it a shot, Thanks!
<jochen> Habe auf 2 Rechnern, einer Xubuntu, der Andere Lubuntu, das gleiche Problem dessen Ursache ich nicht kenne: Youtube bremst den Rechner extrem aus. Videos werden langsam geladen, die Bedienung des Rechners ist für etliche Sekunden nicht möglich. Ist das vielleicht ein bekanntes Problem?
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holstein> jochen: ^^
<baizon> jochen: try to enable html5. Are you using the flash package?
<holstein> or check out the drivers
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jochen> Yes I have understand this. First I have to learn an ohter language. Tnx.
<alphis> oh
<alphis> quesiton about every debian and debian based distro
<alphis> why
<alphis> in a terminal
<alphis> do i get this funky character at the end of the output
<alphis> no matter what command
<alphis> i mean...i guess its more of a debian issue but was wondering if someone here knew
<holstein> alphis: ~$ ?
<alphis> lol
<alphis> cute
<alphis> but no
<alphis> its more like
<alphis> )(U#IRJOIDSFJKDF
<holstein> alphis: feel free and paste *exactly* what it is
<alphis> its definitely related to some utf-8 nonsense
<baizon> alphis: keyboard broken?
<alphis> can't i dont have access to that box atm.....
<alphis> lol
<alphis> no
<alphis> more like debian broken
<alphis> im beginning to wonder why ppl use that distro
<holstein> alphis: i have found all my issues with debian to be just that.. my issues
<alphis> not me
<alphis> ive found issues with xubuntu specifically related to the alt cd/dvd
<alphis> with full disk crypto being broken
<alphis> works in stable deb tho
<holstein> alphis: you might want to entertain that it could be something related to how you are using it.. or just choose not to use it
<alphis> my only issue with deb is that everything is old and the terminal spits out horrid chars
<alphis> i cant entertain that idea
<alphis> as it would be incorrect
<alphis> its a known issue
<holstein> alphis: there are different versions... stable and less stable... more cutting edge
<holstein> alphis: i am unaware of what you are talking about.. i see no characters
<holstein> plus, just dont open the terminal if thats is the root of your concern.. or visit a debian support channel
<alphis> not opening the terminal doesn't solve anything holstein. ill paste the chars when i get access to the machine
<alphis> and the version of xubuntu with the full disk crypto issues are 12.04 and 12.10
<holstein> alphis: it would solve you from seeing said characters..
<holstein> alphis: what issues are you referring to?
<alphis> not if i need to use the terminal
<alphis> issues of not booting
<holstein> alphis: we can take the debian convo to the offtopic channel if you like, otherwise...
<holstein> alphis: whats not booting?
<alphis> debis off topic but the cryto isnt
<holstein> alphis: both 12.04 and 12.10 boot for me
<alphis> have u tried full disk crypto with luks?
<holstein> i have done that with 12.10.. i say, if the question is, 12.04 or 12.10.. i say, 12.04.. its LTS
<alphis> its been unable to boot either
<alphis> after installation
<alphis> it will reboot
<alphis> and never come back
<alphis> its happened several times
<holstein> alphis: feel free and come here with more info and myself or one of the other volunteers can assist
<alphis> what more info do u need?
<alphis> i tried all last night
<holstein> alphis: i would test the hardware
<alphis> hardware works
<alphis> it was running slack no problem
<alphis> gentoo no problem
<alphis> i decided to install xubuntu so i dont have to compile all day
<alphis> or write my own initramfs
<alphis> which i dont MIND
<alphis> as it WORKS
<alphis> however xubuntu's auto magical stuff
<alphis> has some issues
<alphis> i can show u the steps i made to setup gparted disks
<alphis> thereis a youtube video shoing how to do it
<holstein> alphis: thats is the info i, or others will need.. more specific info
<alphis> i based it off that
<alphis> ive given u lots of info. asking for more without specifying doesn't help
<alphis> i can tell u my partitions if u like
<alphis> or the mediumi used to install
<holstein> alphis: anything you find relevant.. 12.10? 12.04? 32bit? 64? what machine? have you tested the hard drive?
<holstein> what error messages?
<alphis> its 12.04
<alphis> 32bit
<alphis> i've also tried 12.10 32bit
<holstein> alphis: stick to one for now, and let me know the details
<alphis> keep in mind 12.04 and lower require the ALTERNATE isos for full disk
<alphis> im giving u details for 12.04 LTS
<alphis> im also using USB as a installation medium
<alphis> i've verified the isos
<holstein> cool.. hopefully one of the volunteers will sort through it. you could try #ubuntu since its not really an XFCE or xubuntu specific issue... maybe not an issue at all from what i read
<alphis> ..
<alphis> lol u haven't installed a working full disk encrypted xubuntu have u
<alphis> if i sak in ubuntu thetll ask why im using xubuntu and asking in ubuntu
<holstein> alphis: we have to do tests for the qa testing
<alphis> yeah i doubt anyone tested alternate install
<holstein> alphis: waht is the issue? its not booting?
<alphis> via USB
<alphis> yes
<alphis> boots into either
<alphis> initramfs
<holstein> how is it failing?
<alphis> or
<alphis> grub rescue
<alphis> more often tho
<alphis> it boots into NOTHING
<alphis> aka black screen
<holstein> alphis: and you have tested the disk?
<alphis> yes
<alphis> i did disk integrity test
<alphis> which verified that the disk is bad when i initially tried it
<alphis> <-- going back to beginning
<alphis> the disk WAS bad i verified via the check disk tool
<alphis> i fixed that
<alphis> and am where i am now
<alphis> but...if u wanna know more about WHY it was bad
<alphis> its in the unetbootin explaination on creating bootable USB drives
<alphis> which if u guys ACTUALLY QAd
<alphis> ud find that the filesystem ur alternate cd/dvd uses
<alphis> is completely incompatible with fat32
<alphis> which is what they say to use
<alphis> that caused files to not be copied and disc integrity to fail
<heoyea> wats the question
<alphis> well im giving holstein background on the TWO things that failed
<alphis> one of which i fixed
<alphis> the current and remaining issue is xubuntu ALTERNATE INSTALL FULL DISK CRYPTO failing to boot
<alphis> in 12.04 LTS 32bit
<holstein> alphis: can you see if this is your issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/172323/boot-screen-missing-on-ubuntu-12-04
<holstein> assuming its just a black screen hanging there...
<alphis> lol
<alphis> no
<alphis> am i not explaining the issue correctly?
<alphis> its a black screen with NOTHING on it.
<holstein> alphis: you had said you booted up to a black screen.. correct?
<alphis> that article has a blck screen with a PROMPT that WORKS on it
<alphis> i give u credit for being a troll
<holstein> alphis: cool.. im just wondering if the promt is there, and just not being shown
<alphis> if it was there i would have said so
<holstein> alphis: feel free and wait patiently for another volunteer to help.. cheers
<alphis> that articles system also booted correctly
<alphis> it just had a black screen...that worked...and booted
<alphis> my system has a black screen that doesn't do anything...and does not boot
<alphis> i dont see how u could have confused the two
<holstein> alphis: i was thinking you could assume you are not seeing the promt.. and try inputting the information
<alphis> i would have tried that too
<alphis> however the black screen happens also AFTER a prompt for password
<alphis> case 1) boot into initramfs
<alphis> case 2) boot into grub rescue
<holstein> alphis: OK.. so you have already tried my suggestion then.. no worries.. try and just say that in the future...
<alphis> case 3) boots into black screen with prompt OR graphical blue screen with prompt. enter password. says CORRECTLY DECRYPTED... proceeds to NOT BOOT AT ALL
<alphis> case 4) boot into black screen with zero interaction
<alphis> those are the 4 cases i've seen...
<alphis> its clearly unstable
<alphis> i think it'd be easier if u reproduced this issue
<alphis> its easy
<alphis> requirements are
<alphis> use xubuntu 12.04 32bit
<alphis> boot via USB
<alphis> install with full disk encryption
<alphis> thats all.
<holstein> alphis: you have a bug report filed?
<alphis> observe hours of annoyance and frustration
<alphis> no i searched and found various people have the same issue
<alphis> all unsolved
<alphis> the only solution one guy had
<alphis> was to install 11.something full disk and upgraded to 12.04
<alphis> which i dont want to do
<holstein> or, solved without reporting... i could do that in VM.. not via USB, though i dont think that is the issue..
<alphis> i might as well just install gentoo and build my system from scratch again. at least it works flawlessly. just takes like..a DAY
<alphis> i think it is related
<alphis> considering the integrity issues before
<holstein> alphis: to the USB install media?
<alphis> i suspect USB installation and alternate is related
<holstein> alphis: maybe you can just try installing from a CD and rule that out.. i could do it in VM
<alphis> i can't...
<alphis> if would have done that but this is a slim laptop
<alphis> no optical drive
<alphis> and i dont have a usb cdrom
<alphis> i've installed countless distros on this and my other laptops. this is the first time i've had this issue.
<alphis> although i did learn something interesting about fat32 and isos
<holstein> you can install on other hardware and move the disk over...
<alphis> i suppose but the hardware would be drastically different
<alphis> plus i'd have to open stuff up repeatedly
<holstein> wont matter as long as you dont install proprietary drivers
<alphis> i keep forgetting most linux distros these days are't optimized at all
<alphis> i suppose thats true
<alphis> but it would be a giant pain
<holstein> alphis: link me the exact iso you got
<alphis> just to test if the USB is he issue
<holstein> alphis: if you think the USB is the issue, then this will work, and there will be no issue
<alphis> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<alphis> holstein: that wont solve the problem. what abot others who install via USB. its very common
<holstein> alphis: then it wont matter that i test in VM?
<alphis> shouldn't
<alphis> just use usb medium
<holstein> alphis: i cant.. and wont be able to today
<alphis> k
<holstein> i need to download that iso.. and intall.. that'll be like 20+minutes
<alphis> the torrent is pretty fast
<holstein> alphis: that what im about to do.. is this acceptable?.. what are the possible scenarios?.. i test and it works... i test and it fails.. what happens in both?
<alphis> if prefer actual hardware
<alphis> however vm should suffice
<alphis> as long as other params are the same
<alphis> ie: usb
<alphis> and full disk
<alphis> crypto
<alphis> i will also try that
<holstein> alphis: i do not have time to do with in actuall hardware today.. what are the possible outcomes? what happens?
<alphis> when i get home as well
<alphis> outcomes are
<alphis> after installation
<alphis> it will ask u to reboot
<alphis> once u reboot it will just not boot
<alphis> or
<holstein> alphis: what happens when either my install A. works, or B. doenst work ?
<alphis> ask for password
<alphis> then not boot
<alphis> or
<alphis> boot into grub or boot into initramfs
<holstein> alphis: im trying to decide if im going to take 20+ miutes and do this...
<alphis> i think its worth it. most ppl install via USB these days
<holstein> alphis: will you start a bug report? and link me?
<alphis> if ud like me to sure
<holstein> theres no need for us to waste time here we dont document
<alphis> here's the only interactive medium
<alphis> but i can file a bug report too
<holstein> 15:35 < alphis> here's the only interactive medium
<holstein> ^^ i have no idea what that means
<holstein> you mean, IRC is the interactive medium? i get that.. but im only interested in getting this fixed, and starting a proper bug is how that happens
<alphis> agreed
<holstein> you wont join a channel and get this fixed
<alphis> clearly
<alphis> thinking about it again
<alphis> i dont think USB is the issue
<holstein> alphis: its just not thw way it works.. there are no dev's here for that purpose.. this is a community support channel
<alphis> i will try to reproduce with CD as well
<alphis> i used same USB to isntall NON full disk encryption
<alphis> works fine
<alphis> its just alternate with full disk crypto that fals
<alphis> u might be interested in: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180218/why-does-integrity-check-fail-for-the-12-04-1-alternate-iso
<alphis> its not about my current isssue but its about my FIRST issue that this guy couldn't solve and resulted in just installing DESKTOP (aka not full encryption)
<holstein> alphis: thats the 64bit iso
<holstein> thats all pre-installation anyway
<alphis> well the issue exists for 32bit as well
<alphis> its universal
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1041911 if you feel that bug effects you
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1041911 in linux (Ubuntu) "Integrity Failure Alternative CD Install Failure on 12.04,12.04.1,12.10." [Undecided,Invalid]
<alphis> and yes its the first issue...pre installation but its a KNOWN issue
<holstein> alphis: they are different isos, and the integrity check is not the issue, correct?
<alphis> integrity check is not MY current issue no.
<alphis> BOTH isos suffer that issue
<holstein> i dont think anyonw will argue there are current issues
<alphis> yeah i agree. its a shitstorm with canonical sening people's searches to ads.
<alphis> i think thats a feature of the unity env tho right
<holstein> folks are saying dd creates an error free image
<alphis> hopefully xfce doesn't do that
<holstein> alphis: watch the language please
<alphis> holstein: correct
<alphis> holstein: thats exactly how i fixed my integrity issues
<alphis> wait..what language
<holstein> alphis: cononical pays the bills here.. making it possible for xfce and other packages to be hosted
<holstein> might be helpful to remember that canonical is a company... we are a community
<alphis> hence why im here and not hanging with the company
<Pici> And you can remove the amazon lens if you want.
<alphis> although..if they had an irc chat...
<alphis> i understand ur position to defend them so i wont argue the point. i just want xubuntu to WORK
<alphis> as i hate unity and other bloated UIs
<holstein> you want xubuntu to work with full disk encryption on your hardware
<alphis> no
<alphis> i want xubuntu to work with full disk encryption on x86
<alphis> and i doubt it works on 64bit either
<alphis> but i dont have a free 64bit machine so i can't verify
<alphis> Pici: that lens isn't part of whatever xubuntu's version of xfce4 is ?
<holstein> well, we are currently verifying the 32bit issue
<Pici> alphis: correct, its installed with Ubuntu Desktop only.
<alphis> thank god
<alphis> im glad i chose xubuntu. i like xfce anyway
<alphis> its not as good as my customized gentoo box
<alphis> running evilwm
<alphis> and no gdm crap
<alphis> but its ok
<holstein> alphis: link that bug# for me as soon as you get it up.. if you leave i can still log my process there
<alphis> ill open a bu report soon as i can get to the machine as im sure itll ask for very specific things ill need to paste
<alphis> also..i just apt-get installed cryptsetup and its creating an initramfs...wtf
<alphis> i didn't ask for that i just want the program lol
<alphis> i hopethis doesn't bork my install
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity is what i would follow in the mean time
<holstein> alphis: ping me when you make that bug and i'll continue working in this VM
<alphis> k
<zgnuu> Xubuntu 12.04's window manager is wfwm4 right?
<holstein> xfwm4
<uaoo> audio has not worked for movies ever since i tried to install smplayer. Any idea what it could be?
<holstein> check the software mute button ..check alsamixer in the terminal and dont trust any labels. otherwise
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zgnuu> why can i not use a direct link to download something in xubuntu?
<zgnuu> what do I need to have to do this?
<zgnuu> nvm
<uaoo> holstein: i found the problem. parole switched to my system audio instead using my audio card.
<uaoo> must have switched when trying other software
<uaoo> how can i make my sound card the default source for playback?
<holstein> uaoo: try pavucontrol
<uaoo> thanks
<uaoo> What I'm really looking for is a way to use my keyboard volume keys to control my soundcard
<uaoo> pavucontrol doesnt seem to have that functionality
<holstein> uaoo: i am in openbox.. i set keyboard shortcuts to control the volume
<holstein> uaoo: pavucontrol would be just for helping select sources and set the default device
<zgnuu> how do I install fonts in xubuntu? I tried going into nautilus and copy and pasting the font into /usr/share/fonts but that didn't work
<zgnuu> I couldn't paste the font folder
<uaoo> you can try creating a ".fonts" folder in your home directory. it will only be available to you, though.
<holstein> zgnuu: if it didnt work for permissions reason, you can sudo mv then from the terminal
<Catbuntu> hello
<xubuntu400> Hi, I'm new to the xubuntu OS i just need to clarify something even if it seems like a stupid question
<xubuntu400> I want to know if it only requires 64mb ram to run?
<xubuntu400> Hi, I'm new to the xubuntu OS i just need to clarify something even if it seems like a stupid question [22:24] <xubuntu400> I want to know if it only requires 64mb ram to run?
<holstein> xubuntu400: you can try it live on whatever system you want.. i wouldnt expect much out of 64mb's of ram..i would use puppy linux
<knome> i'm not sure xubuntu would even install with 64MB
<xubuntu400> is puppy linux easy to install and does it come with features similar to MS office excell etc that is compatible with MS on say an MS os
<holstein> xubuntu400: there is an ubuntu variation of puppy.. ms office will not run on 64mb of ram AFAIK
<xubuntu400> cheers and thanks for the info
<holstein> xubuntu400: you can try puppy linux live and see how the software works for you.. if you are just intersted in text editors, there are plenty of resources for them.. even online ones such as google docs
<holstein> or...
<z2389> how come when I download jupiter, I don't see the lightning bolt symbol for it?
<holstein> z2389: maybe its not running? lemme look at how i set it up real quick
<z2389> the only time I see it is when I run it in terminal and it leaves after I exit terminal
<holstein> z2389: try jupiter &
<z2389> same thing
<z2389> when I exit the terminal
<z2389> jupiter exits
<z2389> or at least the lightning bolt doesn't appear in the top right
<holstein> z2389: i have the bolt...
<holstein> i do have an EEE
<holstein> z2389: sorry.. i dont rememer doing more than what you have done... any error output?
#xubuntu 2012-12-21
<link0r> hi everybody, i seem to be having webcam video troubles working for skype 4.1 ...anybody wanna help :D
<GridCube> !anybody | link0r
<ubottu> link0r: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<link0r> ubottu: but i did ask my question :( i was trying to be polite
<ubottu> link0r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<link0r> but i like you ubottu
<link0r> some of my best friends are bots ubottu
<GridCube> well then,
<GridCube> !details | link0r
<ubottu> link0r: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<link0r> i am having problems with skype reconizing my webcamera not streaming it works on cheese and camorama but not skype , when i look at the video options its just black i  running xubuntu 11.04 xfce
<link0r> ...hello?
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> How long are Xubuntu normal (e.g. 12.10) and LTS (e.g. 12.04) releases supported?
<JainAmber> Ok, Xubuntu LTS releases are supported for 3 years (source: wikipedia)
<JainAmber> and 12.10 will be supported for 18 months...
<JainAmber> Nevermind my OP now. Thanks!
<boys> русские есть?
<holstein> !ru | boys
<ubottu> boys: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zgnuu> How can I install fonts in Xubuntu?
<holstein> zgnuu: i just put them over in the /fonts directory.. /usr/share/fonts
<zgnuu> drag and drop?
<holstein> zgnuu: if you want to run a filemanger as sudo, you can drag and drop
<holstein> i open a terminal and sudo mv or sudo cp them
<zgnuu> how can I run filemanager as sudo?
<zgnuu> sudo filemanager?
<holstein> zgnuu: you should be *very* careful as root.. if you want to do say "gksudo thunar"
<holstein> you can really do some damage like that
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<zgnuu> so I dragged and drop terminus into usr/share/fonts
<zgnuu> but when I went into settings > fonts,  Icouldn't find it there
<holstein> zgnuu: if you put a font in there that can be used, it will be used
<holstein> zgnuu: i would expect to restart at least the application you are looking for the fonts from
<Chad__> To make the system aware of the new fonts, type "fc-cache -f -v"
<holstein> zgnuu: there at links to fonts that will certainly work at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<zgnuu> still nothing after fc-cache -f -v
<zgnuu> terminus is a bitmap font and I've used it before in ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> zgnuu: i would try with the known good ones.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu, so when you get a font that can be used, it'll be used
<zgnuu> nvm apt-get install xfonts-terminus worked
<zgnuu> thank you both
<holstein> cheers!
<zgnuu> is it possible to enable font smoothing in xubuntu?
<holstein> zgnuu: its all open, so in theory, everything is possible.. are you talking about on the screen?
<zgnuu> errr, i'm not sure, but maybe through a graphical interface?
<holstein> zgnuu: what fonts? the ones you see in general on the screen? printed out? in a certain app? on the desktop?
<zgnuu> throughout xubuntu
<zgnuu> everything
<holstein> me and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899016 suggest Settings->Settings Manager->Appearance->Fonts or somewhere like that...
<zgnuu> there's no option for font smoothing there
<holstein> zgnuu: i would play around with the options that are there, and dont assume to see the term "smoothing"
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/115645/how-to-change-default-fonts-in-xubuntu should look something like that... anti aliasing for example
<zgnuu> where would I add themes for the window manager?
<zgnuu> and would they be called XFCE themes or GTK themes?
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<zgnuu> if I wanted to add more xfwm4 themes, would I put them in usr/share/xfwm4 ?
<zgnuu> assuming that archey says that my window manager is xfwm?
<well_laid_lawn> zgnuu: there or in ~/.themes
<zgnuu> I've added the theme that I want, but I don't see them when I right click > applications > settings > settings manager > window manager
<well_laid_lawn> where did you add it?
<zgnuu> both ~/.themes
<zgnuu> and user/share/xfwm4
<well_laid_lawn> did you unpack it?
<zgnuu> like "unrar" it?
<zgnuu> err extract I mena
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<zgnuu> yeah
<zgnuu> i mean
<zgnuu> when I go into .themes, I see only 1 folder: coldsteel
<zgnuu> when I go into that folder, it's mostl all xpm files
<well_laid_lawn> see if this helps - http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<well_laid_lawn> I hardly mess with themes
<zgnuu> ooh I got it
<zgnuu> coldsteel dang
<ironhoof> Hello, Would anyone know how to handle an EFI drive? I had xubuntu installed on a second drive for quite some time, and saved the one that came with the computer for a later date. Tonight I just tried to install on it, and I get a ERROR: No boot device found.
<metap0d> Hi everyone, is there a guide for Xubuntu to install the proprietary Nvidia drivers? On Ubuntu there is a restricted drivers dialog but I don't see that with Xubuntu
<metap0d> I tried googling and surprisingly found no tutorial or resource
<baizon> metap0d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<metap0d> baizon, I visited this page previously ... I don't have the additional drivers dialog in Xubuntu to follow with
<knome> metap0d, which xubuntu version?
<metap0d> Xubuntu 12.10, 64 bit
<knome> metap0d, the additional drivers -dialog is under "software sources" from 12.10
<metap0d> I've found a 'current driver' binary package in the software centre,
<metap0d> ah
<metap0d> Thanks, time to restart and cross my fingers
<computer> how do i install my nvidia drivers please
<computer> how do i install my nvidia drivers please
<baizon> computer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xubuntu109> hello
<xubuntu109> Microphone problem
<xubuntu109> Hello, is anybody available to help?
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zgnuu> Can I edit my GTK colours through some graphical interface?
<zgnuu> I tried doing it through lxappearance, but it doesn't change my window border colours which is really what I want.
<Catbuntu> Hi
<xubuntu475> tiny mouse cursor
<xubuntu475> settings manager, mouse seems to have no effect
<Zelouille> xubuntu475, try to logout, then login.
<xubuntu475> on restart the cursor is only large when in a open window or app
<iFire> Hi!
<iFire> Is it anyone here who can help me? GRUB won
<iFire> 't show on startup, ASUS k55vm is my pc <3
<Unit193> iFire: Did it used to in this install, or is this something other than pressing "Shift" while booting?
<iFire> I can reinstall it, and try to hold shift :)
<iFire> I used a liveCD, and installed it in a unlocated partition
<iFire> And made a 1GB partition to swift, and 1GB to bootloader.. Do you think it'll boot if I hold shift?
<kgb> meh could've just fixed his apt-get
<kgb> oops
<zgnuu> Is it possible to make the XFCE panel stop showing the icons in the window buttons panel?
<iFire> (It doesn't boot when xubuntu say: Restart to use xubuntu")
<zgnuu> so just the text...
<kgb> probably
<iFire> what? No icons, like the firefox icon?
<zgnuu> ye
<iFire> hmmm, i dunno, I may look out for the answer!
<iFire> Brb, I'll resinstall xubuntu for the 5th time :(
<Zelouille> iFire: do you have another OS on the disk ?
<kgb> (had absolutely no problems using auto-partitioning in the empty space dualboot win, 1 of the reasons i stuck with (x)ubuntu)
<kgb> if other distros can't even make their installer to the right thing.. what's the use for them. ;)
<kgb> s/to/do
<qasim> hi
<qasim> i want to uninstall skype beta 2.0 and reinstall latest version of skype..help please
<kgb> qasim: from the skype website.. if you want the newest version - there's a .deb
<Unit193> Why not just get it from the partner repo? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<qasim> i need termianl command to install second how to uninstall previous version?
<qasim> you guys are talking something beyond my comprehension level... im new to linx :(
<kgb> just check that link, it's simple
<qasim> okay
<kgb> 'After this operation, 149 MB of additional disk space will be used.' so it might take a while :)
<kgb> qasim: 2 commands, where it says 'Installing Skype'
<qasim> that link contains info about installing skype..but there isn't anything about ininstallation process
<qasim> uninstallation*
<kgb> sudo apt-get purge skype, or from the software center
<qasim> okay
<qasim> let me see
<kgb> err qasim don't purge if you have settings already
<kgb> just uninstall from the software center
<qasim> erm
<kgb> sry about that :S
<qasim> i have older version of skype...i can't really do voice chat through it so im trying newest version
<kgb> but you should be able to just upgrade it I THINK
<qasim> whats the difference b/w purging and uninstalling through software centre?
<kgb> after adding the partner repo, second command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kgb> purging should remove everything related to that package
<qasim> oh rite
<kgb> settings included
<qasim> i think purging would be fin e then
<kgb> :) yeah, maybe better
<qasim> because with my present settings i am unable to voice chat
<qasim> ok let me try
<kgb> kk
<kgb> qasim: if you want,
<qasim> purged
<kgb> check if it's in settings manager, session and startup and remove any skype from there; then alt+f4 logout to end your session and reboot
<kgb> ah ok :)
<qasim> now how to add partner repos?
<kgb> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<qasim> ty
<kgb> then just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<jondot1> hey guys. im thinking about replacing my default ubuntu with xubuntu. my machine is mainly used for development - can anyone tell me if this is wise?
<qasim> while its being installed, would i require anything else to configure its setting or something?
<kgb> should be ok just installing from the repo
<kgb> iirc
<qasim> iirc?
<kgb> if i recall correctly :)
<qasim> oh kool
<qasim> uptill now..the commands you told me are working well... so im sure yhou recalled correctly:)
<kgb> well i mean for voice calls
<kgb> :s
<qasim> oh ok lol
<kgb> could be something weird with your sound and you didn't need the new ver at all.. that sort of thing :f
<qasim> recording goes well with sound recorder..so its seemingly the skype issue
<kgb> hopefully
<kgb> :)
<kgb> jondot1: it's about 50% imo, xfce than gnome/unity and all that bloat :$
<kgb> *better
<qasim> i need to install c++ compiler ..which one works well with xubuntu 12.10?
<Pici> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<qasim> what about dev?
<zgnuu> How can I remove the icons in the tasklist?
<zgnuu> So that only text is shown. The tasklist in the xfce panel.
<iFire> hi
<iFire> It didn't work to hold shift to access grub bootloader
<iFire> And Boot-Repair won't help me, it tell me to install Ubuntu Security Version because of EFI.. :(
<kgb> iFire: i saw those problems as well online.. but my uefi gave me no trouble :f
<iFire> How to fic it?
<iFire> Any links? It's an Asus K55VM Notebook :s¨
<Unit193> Did you get the 64bit version of Xubuntu?
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<iFire> hmmh, maybe it's the "ASUS" logo at startup that is the UEFI? It's a normal BIOS menu.. But how to fix? (It's the 64bit, yeah)
<iFire> I can't get the grub bootloader :0¨
<kgb> iFire: did you make the partitions manually, or you used the installer?
<kgb> in auto-mode
<mike21> Hi, How do I remove the application name from the title bar?
<kgb> Unit193: those cell-phone screenshots cracked me up, someone's gotta edit that page xD
<Unit193> kgb: Can't exactly take screenshots from the setup page, though.
<kgb> like a VM would do great? :)
<kgb> oic bios right
<qasim> i installed the latest version of skype...still im unable to do voice chat
<qasim> kgb, i still cant do voice chat :(
<kgb> Unit193: nvm, it's possible http://superuser.com/questions/59500/how-to-take-a-screenshot-of-my-pcs-bios
<iFire> kgb: I used windows diskmanager. I have EFI Bios, Callback_BootEnvironmentDetect: Detected boot environment: EFI .
<iFire> Not UEFI.
<qasim> i installed the latest version of skype...still im unable to do voice chat..help please
<iFire> qasim: Have you installed your webcamdrivers?
<Aknot> How easy is it to customize themes etc in xfce? Is it like in kde or do you have to go to websites and download stuff?
<qasim> no i guess
<qasim> i dont have web cam
<qasim> i just installed skype through the terminal command
<mike21> Hi, I want to turn "Terminal - user@host" into "user@host" in the terminal title bar, is that possible?
<Aknot> anyone?
<qasim> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<qasim> sorry by the command.......sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<jondot1> so if i'm using gvim on my ubuntu, what would I use on xubuntu?
<qasim> i need a compiler to write, compile and run c++ codes ..please recommend one which works well with xubuntu
<qasim> hello
<qasim> anyone there
<Elouin_> yes
<qasim> !c++
<qasim> good
<Elouin_> but i have no idea
<qasim> lol rite
<qasim> its ok :)
<qasim> !compilers
<qasim> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<qasim> i need a compiler to write, compile and run c++ codes ..please recommend one which works well with xubuntu
<holstein> qasim: what are you trying to do?
<qasim> hey holstein
<holstein> i would literally open the package manager of your choicee and search "c++'
<holstein> i havent used one, so i cant suggest one
<holstein> build essentials should be a good start
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-c-and-c-compilers-in-ubuntu-and-testing-your-first-c-and-c-program.html
<holstein> "sudo aptitude install build-essential" "This will install all the required packages for C and C++ compilers"
<qasim> i need to run c++ codes
<qasim> and a compiler with good interface for preparing codes
<qasim> i need to run c++ codes
<qasim> and a compiler with good interface for preparing codes
<qasim> right
<holstein> qasim: you have something that is making you repeat posts
<qasim> i got dc so i repeated the question
<qasim> terminal  says it is a bad command or file name
<holstein> pastebin what you did and what you got
<holstein> maybe you are looking for a GUI software development environment...
<qasim> i copy pated the terminal command you gave me an it said command
<qasim> yeah
<qasim> yeah a gui for writing codes
<holstein> qasim: im no developer, but a compiler is just that... not a GUI
<holstein> qasim: "writing codes" doesnt require a GUI
<qasim> yeah but its always good to write codes through a gui
<holstein> qasim: good is a matter of opinion
<holstein> qasim: what are you trying to do?
<qasim> i have c++ as my subj as well...so i have to write codes and submit..therefore i need a compiler that works fine with xubuntu plus a GUI
<holstein> qasim: build essentials is a compiler.. gedit is a GUI
<qasim> olrite
<holstein> qasim: maybe you are looking for something like kdevelop
<qasim> let me find how to install build essentials
<holstein> or eclipse
<holstein> qasim: you install build essentials with the command i pasted above from the link i pasted above... sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<holstein> qasim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423132
<qasim> i was previously using dev c++ with windows
<qasim> and before that borland's
<holstein> qasim: nothing is preventing dev C++ or borland from runing on linux
<qasim> i read in few posts ..it doesnot work well with linux
<holstein> qasim: im just saying, it can be made to run in linux.. by the developers of it
<holstein> qasim: folks are suggestiong codeblocks
<qasim> i tried that command it says unable to locate package build essentials
<holstein> qasim: i am not a coder, but the guys i know who do just use a text editor
<Pici> The package name is build-essential
<qasim> oh ok
<holstein> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> no S on the package name.
<holstein> yeah, i put an s on it the 2nd time i typed it
<qasim> cutting log story of terminal short...it says you have broken packages so can't be installed
<qasim> long story*
<holstein> qasim: sudo apt-get update and paste the output
<holstein> qasim: you can also try using the "fix broken packages" option in synaptic
<qasim> hmm ok
<qasim> i have run that command..
<holstein> qasim: you should see a bunch of error messages that you can pastebin if you'd like for one of the volunteers to help you interpret that data
<qasim> but again while trying to install build essential ..it says i have held broken packages
<qasim> right
<qasim> i need to make an account for that first
<qasim> wait
<qasim> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qasim> !pastebin
<qasim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455643/
<qasim> holstein, please check the paste
<BrainPaid> hello mans, I need some help about PuTTY SSH Client
<holstein> qasim: open a termina... i new one.. copy this without the quotes... "sudo apt-get update" and paste that in there... press the enter key and use pastebin to show me that output
<qasim> ok
<qasim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455681/
<qasim> holstein,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1455681/
<holstein> qasim: i dont see any errors there.. i might go ahead and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<qasim> okay
<holstein> then, you can try to install build-essential from whatever package manger you choose
<qasim> terminal says
<qasim> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holstein> qasim: ok.. so try installing build-essential
<qasim> okay
<qasim> holstein, same old error is still there
<holstein> qasim: i used to see that message in 10.04
<qasim> hmm
<holstein> qasim: you are not really looking for build essential anyway..
<qasim> yeah
<holstein> qasim: go ahead and try one of the GUI's i linked above..
<qasim> okay
<holstein> at some point, you will need to pull in build-essential though
<qasim> maybe, if i couldnt find any substitute
<holstein> qasim: there a *so* many.. just look in the package manager of your choice and start randomly testing them
<qasim> hmm right
<holstein> qasim: i fired up kdevelop once.. the others were codeblocks and semething else, but there a lots of them
<qasim> hmm yeah
<holstein> you can always use something online like a more robust version of http://codepad.org/
<holstein> or try using the software you are familiar with in WINE.. or in windows in VM
<qasim> holstein,  will i be able to run dev compiler through wine?
<holstein> qasim: i dont maintain either, so i cant say.. i can say, theres nothing about linux or wine that prevents dev compiler from being written to run on either
<qasim> well
<holstein> qasim: looks good at wineHQ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1178
<qasim> wine was unable to run office when i tried last time..thats why i asked....
<holstein> sure.. office is the same
<qasim> ms office i meant*
<holstein> qasim: nothing prevents MS from creating office for either linux or to be wine compatible.. but i digress
<holstein> qasim: try the software you know in wine, since it gets such a great rating.. i gotta run.. good luck
<qasim> hope so
<qasim> holstein, thanks i have installed dev c++ through wine ..seemingly its working well
<xubuntu541> at salut
<ubuntuaddicted> there are so many apps taking up VIRT memory, can I kill knotify4?
<GridCube> well... it does have a k infront of it, that would tell me its a kde thing... but i would investigate further
#xubuntu 2012-12-22
<VisitorMike> Hi there! :-) I'm looking for the system requirements for Xubuntu--it's been several years since I've used it, and I was thinking of putting it on a friend's laptop.  I couldn't find them on the website though.  Does anyone know where I can look?
<Damiant> Hello
<Damiant> argh VM installs are slow
<Damiant> Hey does Xubuntu 12.10 come with those Amazon ads? b/c if it does I'm staying far away...
<tomatopotato> ?
<zgnuu> I just changed my login manager from lightdm to slim on xubuntu and now I'm hanging on the xubuntu login screen.
<zgnuu> How can I fix this so I can actually login?
<holstein> zgnuu: i just reverted... never got slim working
<zgnuu> how do I do that?
<holstein> zgnuu: well, i can only tell you how i did it.. i just went back... i removed slim and set lightdm
<zgnuu> how do I go back exactly?
<zgnuu> is there something I can enter on this hanging screen that'll take me to
<zgnuu> somewhere I can change the login manager back to lightdm?
<holstein> zgnuu: the way i did it was by removing the packages i had installed.. slim
<zgnuu> how can I do that without logging in?
<holstein> zgnuu: i did it in tty or the recovery console. i forget which
<zgnuu> ctrl + alt + f1 right?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<zgnuu> if I restart
<zgnuu> and keep pressing ctrl + alt +f1, will I get into tty?
<holstein> zgnuu: that is how to get a running system to tty... not sure how messed up yours is or why
<holstein> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ...that should help as well
<holstein> if tty doesnt work, dont was any time on trying to make it work.. just use the recovery console
<zgnuu> thing is I can't get into lightdm
<zgnuu> i mean tty
<zgnuu> i'm just stuck on this xubuntu loading screen
<holstein> zgnuu: sure... then you can try the recovery consol
<holstein> zgnuu: the recovery console is in grub... holding shift should let you see the list of kernels and the recovery options
<zgnuu> wow that was scary
<zgnuu> set the login manager back to lightdm, whooo!
<zgnuu> thank you holstein
<holstein> zgnuu: sure... cheers!
<beetlelisk> hello linux users
<beetlelisk> have a nice day all
 * RogueNeuron hi
<jarnos> Against which package to report a bug, if title bars are gone from windows and you can hover windows over panel and no alt-hovering works?
<jarnos> And no alt-tab-switching works either :(
<jarnos> forget it, I'll switch to using lubuntu.
<RogueNeuron> would probably be xfwm
<RogueNeuron> i could be wrong but xfwm is the window manager i believe
<RogueNeuron> personally, ive given lubuntu an honest try more than a few times and i always ended up back at xubuntu
<VividReality> hello, my computer crashed and since then I have no audio. I have run several tests, all tests are positive, in the sense that they find the sound card. however, the only thing I hear is static when I mute and unmute the audio
<VividReality> I have tried different outputs, all same problem
<VividReality> I have checked all volume bars
<VividReality> The speakers work fine on my phone.
<VividReality> whatever test I ran, no error.
<VividReality> speaker test doesn't output any audio.
<VividReality> It has all worked fine before, it's just that it stopped working right after the crash.
<VividReality> The crash happened while I was playing a game, or rather when I was trying to exit the game
<VividReality> I wanted to go to a different tty to start htop
<VividReality> but the computer didn't answer to any of my input
<VividReality> so I had to do a hard reset
<VividReality> also, the lights on my keyboard were flashing during the crash, I don't know what that means...
<VividReality> I am afraid that this problem might be worse than I suspect.
<VividReality> afraid for hardware failure.
<VividReality> is there a hardware test I could run?
<VividReality> or should I focus on the audio?
<VividReality> Okay so I did a system test
<VividReality> Everything passed except audio.
<VividReality> there was no error for audio, it just didn't pass because I answered "no" on the question if I hear any.
<jondot`> hi guys. just starting out on xubuntu to replace my ubuntu desktop. wondering - is there a launcher I can use that's more like OSX/Win7 launcher (or unity) ?
<jondot`> using a luncher panel, I don't get indication of the current window i'm focusing on, for example.
<hsnmck> hello, in ubuntu I can take screenshots of only a part of the screen using shift+printscreen, is there a way to do the same thing in xubuntu? thanks.
<TheSheep> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> hsnmck: in accessories you should see the screenshot tool
<hsnmck> TheSheep, yeah but is there a way to do it with a shortcut?
<hsnmck> it's handy in ubuntu
<TheSheep> hsnmck: sure, you just need to find out the command line for that
<TheSheep> hsnmck: xfce4-screenshooter -r
<TheSheep> hsnmck: just bind it to whatever key combination you want
<TheSheep> hsnmck: xfce4-screenshooter --help for more options
<hsnmck> TheSheep, great thanks :)
<xubuntu357> salve a tutti (Hi everyones)
<GridCube> !it | :) ciao xubuntu357
<ubottu> :) ciao xubuntu357: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu357> Ok, Thank you very much
<xubuntu357> anyway I try to write here in English
<GridCube> very well
<xubuntu357> I downloaded xubuntu 12.10 and I try to install it
<xubuntu357> but in my system don'e work the installation gui
<xubuntu357> I have access to console (alt+F1)
<xubuntu357> does exists an installation metod trought console that i can you? thank you
<xubuntu357> (excuse me) mmm "method" and "i can use"  ;-)
<GridCube> xubuntu357, the only recommended method actually is usgin the minimal cd
<GridCube> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu357> ooook I'll download it now!
<xubuntu357> I have it, I'm burning the image into cdrom....
<xubuntu357> great!!! booting work.  :-)  Thank you GridCube. Bye bye everyones.
<cal> Hello
<Nimby> I'm having some problem with my usb microphone, anyone have time to listen?
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i would run in a terminal "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" ..see that the device is there.. i would use or install and use pavucontrol
<Nimby> I have pavucontrol
<Nimby> I can see the microphone
<Nimby> It isn't muted
<Nimby> in alsa mixer it's on 100%
<holstein> Nimby: dont trust labels in alsamixer
<Nimby> k
<Nimby> When i scroll that volume, pavu control also changes
<Nimby> k so I've checked out the links
<Nimby> I can't find anything that should be at fault
<Nimby> arecord -l detects it
<Nimby> bye
<meh_> hello, I use xubuntu 12.04. Unfortunately my wallpaper recently turned blue and I have been unable to turn it back.
<meh_> Perhaps you are occupied, but is anyone on this server?
<holstein> meh_: i would look at the settings for gamma and effects
<meh_> I am quite new to linux; how does one do that?
<holstein> meh_: where you select the wallpaper. there are settings there.. either you have chosen a blue one or set some settings there that make it seem blue
<holstein> meh_: what are you coming from? windows?
<meh_> mac
<meh_> I went to settings for wallpaper, and have tried to change the saturation and so on, but it doesn't seem to change anything.
<meh_> To further describe the 'problem' upon booting the thunar/nautlis opens. I had the same problem in 11.10, and it 'solved itself after upgrading to 12.04, but then it returned...
<Unit193> That was what I was wondering, if you had nautilus or metacity installed and if that was taking over.
<holstein> Unit193: good catch.. that it then
<meh_> should I uninstall it?
<holstein> nautilus is setting the background
<meh_> I see.
<holstein> meh_: either remove it, or properly inplement it so that it doesnt take over the desktop.. unelss you want it to
<Unit193> I don't know about nautilus, but I know pcmanfm has a --no-desktop switch, I'd guess nautilus does as well.
<meh_> How might remove it correctly?
<holstein> i use the no desktop option with nautilus.. sometimes it still takes over though
<holstein> meh_: remove it using the pacakge manager of your choice.. or implement it correctly
<meh_> I know almost nothing about ubuntu; could you describe how  to do so?
<holstein> meh_: how ever you installed nautilus, i woud just remove it that way.. using the software center or synaptic or the terminal
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<holstein> if i were new, i would use synaptic or one of the GUI ones.. search for nautilus and remove
<meh_> I tried uninstalling. Now I'll restart. Thank you.
<meh_> holstein: It worked! Thank you.
<holstein> meh_: cheers!
<holstein> thank Unit193
<meh_> unit193 : thanks!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<meh_> I have a general open source question: Is there a good alternative to Adobe (R) flash? Like one that would work in myspace music?
<Unit193> Gnash and lightspark, though I use adobe.
<meh_> unit193: Thanks.
<kgb> hey guys, could you recommend a log viewer pls?.. something neat, like the midnight commander, some nice CLI thingy. :)
<kgb> you know.. not a GUI that'll pull half of KDE with it
<well_laid_lawn> I just use less - e.g.  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kgb> well_laid_lawn: ok, tnx; was just hoping for like a nice unified place (having a strange issue, need to check the most logs i can view)
<xubuntu261> hi
<Zeiva> I assume the recommended path forward for average desktop use (watching youtube style videos with firefox being the most demanding thing the system will do) when running AMD HD4000 graphics is to use the open drives?
<Zeiva> On Xubuntu 12.10 that is
<Zeiva> And above
<kgb> nvidia-current, not open worked better for me; btw.
<Zeiva> Oh its the HD3400 series even. Doubt there is much 3D performance to be gained even WITH the real drivers from such an old chip :) At least not enough to matter for the usage in question, better to keep it with the open drivers for easy of maintance
#xubuntu 2012-12-23
<w30> I have a GOFlex 1 terabyte drive with some corrupted files. How do I identify what files system checker to run on it?
<w30> I have a GOFlex usb drive with a ntfs file system, what command do I use to check and repair the file system on it?
<bazhang> use windows tools to repair an ntfs device
<bazhang> suggestions in ##windows
<Unit193> Depending on the type of error, testdisk.  Generally chkntfs stuff you'll want windows to fix it's own filesystem.
<w30> bazhang, what's windows? I don't have that. I have a GOFlex usb drive.
<w30> is there a fsck.ntfs command I can download?
 * drc did a simple google search for "linux repair ntfs" and got over 5 million hits, the first one entitles "How To Fix A Corrupted Windows NTFS Filesystem With Ubuntu". Google must have been broken earlier.
<w30> "fsck -t ntfs /dev/sdf1" doesn't work because fsck.ntfs is not found is my error
<w30> I am down loading testdisk , maybe that will work.
<|FoXB|T|> Someone know how is the best way to install a xubuntu ISO in a pendrive on mac?
<|FoXB|T|> someone?
<heoyea> i
<ruien> hello everyone. Is anyone here familiar with how ubiquity finds its sources? I replaced the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list with a local mirror, but during installation time, and it works (when apt is called, at least), but it seems that ubiquity also tries to download a bunch of files from cn.archive.ubuntu.com, and I haven't specified that *anywhere*. I've grepped everything in /etc/apt; does anyone know where this is coming from, and more importantly how 
<ruien> tl;dr: ubiquity (the xubuntu installer) tries to use cn.archive.ubuntu.com, and I want to change that.
<xubuntu625> hello there
<xubuntu625> is there any software to copy programs between linux distros
<ochosi> xubuntu625: not really, you can theoretically convert packages from one distro to another, but i wouldn't _really_ recommend it
<ochosi> usually if it's kinda "esoteric" software, you have to compile it yourself anyway, and if it's not, it's hopefully in your distros repos
<ochosi> (if both distros are e.g. debian-based then yes, you can probably install the .deb package in either, given that the dependencies are fulfilled)
<xubuntu625> i already copied "mathematica" but it run slower now....
<xubuntu625> is it a good idea to copy the entire wine folder?
<xubuntu955> ciao
<xubuntu955> ho un problema con mozzilla firefox
<xubuntu568> hi i install Xubuntu via CD to a win2k laptop. When reach desktop garbeled screen. Help Please.
<xubuntu878> hi how can i get install xubuntu.iso to USB-stick?
<xubuntu743> hey guys!
<xubuntu743> can someone help me out?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<xubuntu743> alright. So I've got an old laptop. 1.7GHz dual core, 512mb RAM. I'm definately installing Xubuntu on this thing. I want to format the HDD before I install, to start fresh. How do i do this in the Xubuntu installer?
<pleia2> if you select the option to install xubuntu on the whole harddrive the first thing it does before installing is format the whole drive
<xubuntu743> So it does it automatically? I had Ubuntu on it for a bit, but Unity was soooo slow on it.
<pleia2> yes, it has to format it in order to clear the disk to install the new OS :)
<xubuntu743> Nice! I love what linux is all about. I'm just a budding programmer, but I hope to work with a Linux OS in the future. Thanks for the help!
<pleia2> sure, enjoy
<shmoove> How many wakeups/second is normal for Xubuntu 12.04 if I'm browsing the internet?
<nantou> is pidgin the default for xubuntu?
<webmind> afaik
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> If you mean in the default install.
<nantou> yes
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm trying to get a vnc server set up. Wanted to use x11vnc but all I get is a cursor with a black screen
<Unit193> nashant: Did you try something like x11vnc -safer -display :0   ?
<nashant> Unit193: yeah, just black screen
<xubuntu074> I'm trying to install PlayOnLinux. Going through the console. I'm at a part where it asks to install a Microsoft TrueFonts program or something like that. It has <Ok>  at the bottom. Remember this is a terminal window. I've tried pressing enter and "O" to get out, but that doesn't work. Anyone know how to get by this?
<Catbuntu> Try pressing the down key
<Catbuntu> (down arrow)
<xubuntu074> Aha! That allows me to scroll... but i still can't press the <Ok> button... thing
<well_laid_lawn> try the tab key
<well_laid_lawn> to highlight it then enter
<xubuntu074> That did it :D Thanks guys!
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm trying to get a vnc server set up. Wanted to use x11vnc but all I get is a cursor with a black screen
<well_laid_lawn> nashant: what have you done to set the vnc server up?
<nashant> well_laid_lawn: sudo apt-get install -y x11vnc; x11vnc -storepasswd; x11vnc -safer -usepw -display :0 -rfbport 8899
<well_laid_lawn> did you end up with a .vnc directory ?
<nashant> yup
<well_laid_lawn> see if this helps - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11vnc
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't used vnc for ages, I just ssh nowadays
<nashant> well_laid_lawn: My issue is that I need to get access to my routers, so need X access
#xubuntu 2013-12-16
<danjg> hello, whenever my laptop gets hot, it is automatically forced tp shut down, is there any way to disable this feature?
<Hassen> danjg, disassemble it and clean it up
<danjg> I don't understand...
<Hassen> danjg, especially the CPU spot,where you find the Fans,etc
<danjg> clean it up?
<cfhowlett> danjg, screwdriver, open, clean vents
<Hassen> danjg, clean your laptop,open it's lower cover and clean it
<Hassen> dooooh...I need better english skills
<danjg> the fan is broken
<Hassen> danjg, LMFAO
<danjg> so I don't think cleaning it would have much effect
<Hassen> danjg, what makes you sure about that?
<danjg> because it stopped suddenly with a puff of smoke and hasn't ran since
<cfhowlett> danjg, so DON'T turn it on!
<danjg> don't turn my laptop on?
<Hassen> danjg, when using your laptop,put it on a flat sold surface so it gets cooled with the air around the lower laptop's body
<Hassen> don't use it on e.g pillow
<cfhowlett> danjg, seriously, what are you thinking.  It has a fan cuz high temps are bad.  BAD for electronics
<danjg> ik, but I can't help it
<Hassen> danjg, go to the computer-repair sho and replace the fan
<danjg> I would just like to use my computer for more then 10 mins at a time
<Hassen> fans are essential for PCs
<Hassen> ortherwise you will smell burned stuff
<cfhowlett> danjg, buy a replacement fan or start saving now to replace the whole thing.  Fan is cheaper by the way.  Do you also keep driving your car when the "check oil" light comes on?
<danjg> I don't have a car
<danjg> so, back to the question, there's no way to do that?
<Hassen> nah.. danjg seems to be a cute little kid :)
<Hassen> why driving cars
<Hassen> danjg, aren't the lines we were writing enough???
<cfhowlett> danjg, puff of smoke is a sign from god that you're doing it wrong ...
<Hassen> cfhowlett, nie one
<Hassen> *nice one
<danjg> yes, I understand that, but I really don't want to repair a $20 laptop
<danjg> and I would like to get all I can out of it
<cfhowlett> danjg, it's smoking and you want more?  good luck with that.
<danjg> I just came to see if I could disable it, but if you don't want to help me... :(
<cfhowlett> danjg, trying to laugh WITH you here.  Since you're treating the lappy as a disposable/replaceable unit, do what you want and plan for the very sudden death which, based on your user habits, is sure to come soon.
<Hassen> wow..I would think SERIOUSELY about it once i see a 'smoke' in the whole movie
<danjg> it isn't smoking
<Hassen> then what?drugging?
<Hassen> or burning?
<danjg> it works fine, just the fan doesn't
<Hassen> danjg, duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
<cfhowlett> lolol
 * Hassen throws his keyboard on danjg ...but the keyboard is broken while danjg 's head seems health
<Hassen> *healthy
 * cfhowlett thinks this THIS! is why I check into IRC instead of watching television
<Hassen> VIVA IRC :DDDDDDDD
<danjg> thanks for the laptop advice, but I just would really like to know how to disable the auto-shutdown
<Hassen> I think that i'll make videos about my adventures in IRC
<Hassen> it will be a good idea for youtube world!
<cfhowlett> danjg, auto shutdown is there to prevent immediate/serious damage to your unit ... and it would be irresponsible and potentially legally liable of us to help you disable a SAFETY FEATURE!
<Hassen> danjg, watch   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS3ZxOtTD5A
<Hassen> that's how to do it
<danjg> I didn't see any mention of turning off the feature in the video...
<danjg> but thanks anyway :/
<kreuger> hey all
<cfhowlett> kreuger, greetings
<kreuger> Im having some trouble logging into my desktop which is running ubuntu 12.10 (I believe)
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kreuger> I just get the spinning icon that shows it's loading. I've tried ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4 to try and get a terminal but cant. It happened before and I was able to get the terminal. It seems to be a driver issue?
<kreuger> Also, I think I've got LightDM on it
<kreuger> I remember trying to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but nothing would happen when I ran it, even as root. This computer has been down for so long because I keep putting it off, but I really need it back.
<kreuger> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> kreuger, suggest you bring the query to #ubuntu ... more eyes in the channel
<kreuger> ok thanks
<cygnus> o/
<Guest89688> anyone alive?
<Guest89688> im guessing 64 bit intel isnt supported? :/
<Geoff1000> Morning chaps, is there a good 'expose' like program?
<Geoff1000> I used to use scale on compiz which worked quite well but I don't use compositing any longer
<Geoff1000> as speed is the name of the game
<koegs> Geoff1000: skippy-xd
<koegs> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/skippy-xd-expose-like-window-picker-for.html
<Geoff1000> it's slow for me and I can't work out how to expose all the windows for a single app
<Geoff1000> in the Compiz app, I could do this - I tend to have loads of terminal windows open
<Geoff1000> and recognise which is which by the content, something I could do with a thumbnail
<xubuntu255> hello
<xubuntu255> my software center opens and then closes before it finishes loading
<xubuntu255> i get this message
<xubuntu255> E:Malformed line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<xubuntu255> can anyone help me?
<koegs> xubuntu255: would you nopaste the file /etc/apt/sources.list?
<koegs> !paste | xubuntu255
<ubottu> xubuntu255: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elfy> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<elfy> from a terminal
<elfy> sorry koegs - missed your post ...
<jarnos> thunar makes me mad
<jarnos> I don't know, if I should cry or laugh
<jarnos> If you disable menubar in menu, how do you enable it thereafter?
<jarnos> There are much more issues with it, but I like its custom actions.
<Sysi> do you get view-submenu if you press Alt V?
<koegs> ctrl + m should work
<jarnos> koegs, thanks
<jarnos> Otherwise, I find pcmanfm more robust, intuitive and less buggy than thunar.
<koegs> i like thunar most for no obvious reason
<jarnos> As long as I can remember, thunar has had problems in auto-mounting USB drives.
<jarnos> Several years! So basic function. Never have had that issue with pcmanfm.
<koegs> never hat mounting problems with thunar
<Sysi> I've never had issues with mounting, unmounting has been blocked by thumbnail daemon couple times
<jarnos> Could it be that I have both pcmanfm and thunar installed? Does their automounting systems somehow interfere each other?
<jarnos> Thunar's auto-mount works if and only if I have enabled it in pcmanfm's preferences!
<jarnos> koegs, there should be GUI way to enable menu.
<jarnos> I added some new bug reports about thunar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_re
<jarnos> porter=jarnos&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.upstream_target=&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used
<jarnos> =&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<jarnos> sorry, too long url
<jarnos> http://preview.tinyurl.com/pehb2fx
<Dan_D> Ok, not to be stupid, but i appear to have replaced the battery icon at the top right with a bluetooth icon. Owing to a lack of having bluetooth, and a need to see my battery life, how do I replace it?
<Dan_D> *I
<well_laid_lawn> Dan_D:  did you change icon sets ?
<Dan_D> No
<Dan_D> Not as far as I know
<Dan_D> I just noticed the two were switched
<Dan_D> I still cannot even find a way to configure at plugin at all...
<fartface> I'm trying to dual boot xubuntu and windows 7.  The installer goes through fine, but then it just boots straight into Windows, no grub menu.  When I try to run the boot-repair, I've got a paste from it, but it didn't seem to have any effect, I still can't see grub.
<fartface> Even when I manually try to install grub, nothing shows up, it just carries on and boots straight to Windows.
<fartface> Anyone have any ideas?
<ObrienDave> reboot, then press F8, see if you get a dual boot menu
<ObrienDave> F8 after post
<ObrienDave> lol, that's what I get for snoozing ;P
<zbrkcbr> hi guys I need help how can I write an iso file to usb with terminaal
<LordNed> Hey all, I'm trying to install Xubuntu Desktop x64 v 12.10 onto a USB drive, and when I attempt to boot after install I get the "Gave up waiting for root device." - I've tried waiting and then typing exit but that doesn't work
<LordNed> This is the output from boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/6585714/ which didn't resolve my issue when I took the reccomended action.
<daiatlus79> Hello all!!
<daiatlus79> How is everyone?
#xubuntu 2013-12-17
<xubuntu656> thank you all for creating ubuntu!
<xubuntu656> xubuntu i mean
<xubuntu656> it's perfect
<ochosi> thanks xubuntu656
<xubuntu656> almost done installing
<ochosi> enjoy!
<xubuntu656> took me 5 minutes
<LordNed> I'm getting Write-error on swap-device while installing and I think the progress bar has stopped
<LordNed> Has my install died and am I in trouble? :v
<holstein> LordNed: you are not in trouble in any way from what you are doing if this is a fresh install. i konw, when i see errors like that i want to test the hard drive
<LordNed> holstein, yeah I'm installing to a jump drive and I think the drive is pretty crummy
<LordNed> Don't look like I have much choice
<holstein> i would just not have a swap partition in that case..
<holstein> but, if the drive is bad, it'll just be bad.. not much you can do in software to deal with it
<LordNed> Wish I was doing an install on an actual hard drive, would have gone a lot better I imagine :p
<holstein> LordNed: a jump drive *is* a drive.. you can install to those, and SD cards
<holstein> i used to run from usb sticks and sd cards often.. its handy
<LordNed> holstein, yeah, but hard disks are much better more reliable/better off than cheap jump drives :p
<holstein> LordNed: not necessarily
<holstein> LordNed: read/write speed would be the concern for using a usb stick as a hard drive.. not reliablilty
<LordNed> holstein, I'm just bouncing from one wonderful issue to another today
<LordNed> Was having issues earlier with grub(?) timing out waiting for root and not being able to boot after finishing an install
<LordNed> Now my install is telling me it's unable to create director '/root/.cache/dconf': Permissiond enied
<holstein> LordNed: if that drive is bad/failing, then you will have those issues..
<LordNed> Though google suggests it's not an issue and that nothing actually crashes/bursts into flames from dconf..
<holstein> LordNed: correct.. i have not had that issue.. though i have seen similar errors when dealing with bad drives
<LordNed> The good news is, if the drive goes toast after I get the install done at a later date, no big loss. THe bad news is I just don't have another drive right now
<holstein> LordNed: i would wipe that entire drive.. format it (even though its a usb stick) and maybe even try a test on it if possible.. then, i would try to install without creating a swap partition
<holstein> i would use...
<holstein> !minimal | LordNed
<ubottu> LordNed: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<resizt0r> could someone help me with a fresh install not able to assign an ip address?
<holstein> or, the alternate.. which would allow me to manually choose where and how grub gets installed
<holstein> resizt0r: your router is not set to do that automatically? if not, you'll just do static ip's like you do for the rest of the network
<LordNed> holstein, can the Mini CD be booted from a USB drive to install to another USB drive?
<resizt0r> i dont do static ip's
<resizt0r> the computer in question is setup to have an ip assigned to it
<holstein> LordNed: correct..
<resizt0r> specifically
<resizt0r> which works fine in windows
<resizt0r> and also has worked fine on linux in the past
<holstein> resizt0r: then, it should be working.. in order for me to troubleshoot, i will need more information. the windows performance is really irrelevant, except to prove that the hardware is functional
<holstein> resizt0r: how do you know the device is working? and not getting an IP?
<resizt0r> well, it tries to connect about 50 times
<resizt0r> before it gives up
<holstein> resizt0r: what does?
<resizt0r> just says "obtaining ip address"
<resizt0r> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, mint 13 14 15
<holstein> resizt0r: mint is not supported here
<resizt0r> i didnt ask any questions about mint
<resizt0r> did i?
<holstein> resizt0r: what are you running right now? and how are you running it? xubuntu 13.10?
<resizt0r> currently it has ubuntu 13.10 running
<holstein> resizt0r: and, what networking device?
<resizt0r> built in lan on an Asus M5A99FX
<resizt0r> a realtek device i believe
<holstein> resizt0r: confirm what it is, and let us know.. you can use lspci in a terminal
<resizt0r> Realtek Semiconductor co.
<holstein> resizt0r: when are you getting what error message exactly?
<resizt0r> RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller rev 09
<resizt0r> i dont get an error message
<resizt0r> it just tries to connect over and over until it quits trying
<holstein> resizt0r: the message about 'trying to connect', or 'getting an ip address' 50 times, as you said
<holstein> resizt0r: when does what exactly happen?
<resizt0r> it does it when i boot up
<resizt0r> automatically
<resizt0r> im not sure what scientific answer you're looking for, it tries to connect to the internet and cant
<resizt0r> im not an expert, that's all i really know other than what it says during connecting
<resizt0r> 'obtaining ip address'
<holstein> resizt0r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361029/wifi-not-working-after-upgrading-from-12-04-to-13-10
<resizt0r> also i know that the mac address matches that shown in my router config
<resizt0r> its not wifi
<resizt0r> its wired
<holstein> resizt0r: correct.. but, does that look like your issue?
<resizt0r> also, i've tried from version 11.04 up
<resizt0r> let me look
<holstein> resizt0r: tried what?
<resizt0r> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu 11.04, 12.04, 12.10, 13.10
<holstein> resizt0r: sure.. tried what in all those? this wired device? and it doesnt work?
<holstein> resizt0r: all the *buntus are the same.. for hardware support.. they all use the same kernels and the same repos
<holstein> resizt0r: the releases, such as 12.04 vs 13.10, that can matter a lot
<resizt0r> well, at least that person has the same wired network adapter as i do
<resizt0r> but mine just says wired network
<holstein> resizt0r: ok.. so, thats *not* the issue, then, correct?
<resizt0r> and i dont have any wireless
<resizt0r> im going to see if any wireless is enabled
<resizt0r> nevermind, it doesnt even show up in my network settings
<holstein> resizt0r: correct.. you dont have wireless.. i didnt mean to imply that i thought you did.. but, that link for the issue i linked is not good for you, correct? since its not referencing the ethernet?
<resizt0r> the pc in question used to have xubuntu 12.04 on it, running fantastically
<holstein> resizt0r: 12.04 is still supported
<resizt0r> yeah i loved 12.04
<holstein> resizt0r: could be that support for that device has been dropped from the kernel, though, it should be able to be added back
<resizt0r> but when i put in the livecd it just says the same crap
<resizt0r> 'obtaining ip address'
<holstein> resizt0r: then, that supports a hardware issue.. and i know you say it works in windows
<holstein> resizt0r: if 12.04 used to work, you could try getting a 12.04 *older* iso.. the same one you had before..
<resizt0r> original 12.04
<resizt0r> rather than 12.04.2
<resizt0r> i should have one on the backup drive
<holstein> resizt0r: sure, and you probably got a newer one just now and tested.. not the *exact* *same* one
<holstein> resizt0r: the derivitives dont matter.. you dont need to test kubuntu 13.10 vs xubuntu 13.10, also, mint will be the same, since they use the same kernels as well
<resizt0r> i have them all from version 9
<holstein> resizt0r: then, try the one that worked live.. if it doenst work, then you need to entertain the idea that its hardware related
<resizt0r> guess i'll just keep windows :(
<resizt0r> thx
<holstein> resizt0r: i never suggested removing it
<holstein> resizt0r: i suggested trying the *exact* live cd that worked in the past
<resizt0r> sorry im just frustrated with it, ive been trying distros and googling about this for 2 weeks
<resizt0r> not to mention the countless irc hours in linux chat rooms
<holstein> resizt0r: and, im afraid to say, it looks hardware related.. though, i know you say it works in windows
<holstein> resizt0r: i dont find anything searching either, and thats usually because folks arent having issues with it..
<resizt0r> i'll have to create another liveusb to test any more
<resizt0r> this is the machine that i would prefer to run linux on
<resizt0r> Connection: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller @ 1000.0 Mbps (Rec: 1.64MB Sent: 2.25MB)
<holstein> resizt0r: i understand... but i think you should entertain something set in the bios, or something going on from windows..
<holstein> resizt0r: i used to have a wubi install.. i would boot ubuntu in wubi, then, if i restarted the machine into *any* other os, the wired NIC was dead
<resizt0r> what is a wubi install
<holstein> resizt0r: i had to unplug the machine.. phyisically disconnect the machine from the wall to get it to work again
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<resizt0r> oh, i dont do that
<holstein> resizt0r: not important.. im just saying, i think you are assuming a bit, and looking for an answer based on an assumption
<holstein> resizt0r: im not saying you do or did that
<resizt0r> i just want to replace windows
<resizt0r> :/
<holstein> resizt0r: what im saying is.. i had to physically remove the power cord to get my wired NIC to come back up
<resizt0r> hmm
<holstein> resizt0r: wired NIC's are cheap, friend
<holstein> resizt0r: all im saying is, you might have to think outside the box a bit here
<resizt0r> well this board never fully powers down even rebooting
<resizt0r> either
<resizt0r> so that could be an idea
<holstein> resizt0r: its a plausible issue that happens to wired NIC's
<holstein> resizt0r: but, im not saying that is the issue.. im just saying, there can be other possibilities than "linux doesent support my NIC"
<resizt0r> well i know it supports it
<resizt0r> i've seen it work fine with it before
<holstein> resizt0r: well, you know it did, at least
<resizt0r> about 6 months ago
<holstein> resizt0r: and, i think it is safe-ish to assume that it is functional if its working in windows
<resizt0r> the only thing i can think of that i have done
<holstein> resizt0r: the only issue is, i dont see any issues online about it, and it should just be working..
<resizt0r> network-related
<resizt0r> is i tried out a bunch of those IP mask/changing softwares
<holstein> resizt0r: i would be connecting this unit to a known good, and simple connection that is not expectin the machine to do anything
<resizt0r> well, to my router
<resizt0r> which is a cisco e3200
<holstein> plug in another router thats not online and see if it gets an IP.. remove the router from the equation by trying another one
<resizt0r> i'll just remove the router
<resizt0r> how about that
<resizt0r> modem > pc
<holstein> resizt0r: i dont know your modem.. my modem wouldnt workk like that with linux
<resizt0r> it's also a cisco
<holstein> resizt0r: the brand is not the issue
<resizt0r> well the only other router i had i gave away last week
<holstein> resizt0r: if i had another machine there to test with, i might go that way
<resizt0r> i've connected many pc's to my modem without the router
<holstein> resizt0r: then, just know that whatever IP masking services you have setup or configured in whatever way on teh router *could* be causing an issue
<resizt0r> when i first moved here and didnt have any equipment
<holstein> resizt0r: i have too, and sometimes, it doesnt work
<resizt0r> i dont have any masking services or anything running atm
<resizt0r> im gonna reboot into a liveusb and test it out with no router
<holstein> after pulling the power cord
<resizt0r> yes
<resizt0r> full power down
<resizt0r> pull power cord
<resizt0r> direct connection
<resizt0r> brb
<resizt0r> so the liveusb is working great without the router attached
<resizt0r> i also unplugged fully
<resizt0r> which means the root of this problem must be the router
<resizt0r> well
<resizt0r> not sure what happened
<resizt0r> but it works
<resizt0r> i did a hard reset on my router
<xubuntu895> hi
<xubuntu895> hi
<xubuntu895> anyone there
<RipresaTecn> im here
<xubuntu895> hi
<xubuntu895> I wanted to connect my xubuntu to internet using pppoe
<xubuntu895> how can i do it?
<RipresaTecn> yikes I have yet to use ppoe however i assume the settings would be in the "Network Manager" in the top right hand side near the clock.
<RipresaTecn> ok it lookes like they are not
<xubuntu895> yeah i found it but it dooes not connect to internet
<xubuntu895> does clone mac address in DSL change my mac add
<RipresaTecn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83869/setting-up-a-pppoe-connection-in-ubuntu
<xubuntu895> thanks for that !
<danjg> hi, does anyone know how to modify the auto-shutoff settings for when a computer gets too hot?
<danjg> hi, does anyone know how to modify the auto-shutoff settings for when a computer gets too hot?
<us`0gb> I didn't even know such a setting was available.
<ObrienDave> ASDFGHJKL;'
<ObrienDave> +
<ObrienDave> oops, sorry about that
<DrChill> Hello all, whenever I maximize a window it does not maximize al the way
<DrChill> I believe am using 13.10
<DrChill> It is rather unusual
<DrChill> I suppose 1 in the morning is not the time to ask this question?
<DrChill> Monkeytoe: Are you a xubuntu dev?
<ObrienDave> lol, you can ask at anytime. someone may not be awake to answer ;)
<nait> hello there!!
<ObrienDave> greetings
<nait> I have this problem ! someone can help me? http://oi41.tinypic.com/2z3td76.jpg
<nyRednek> nait: looks like you need to install boot repair
<nyRednek> nait: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/
<nait> nyRednek ok :)
<nyRednek> nait: that might fix your issue
<nyRednek> nait: but no guarantees
<nait> nyRednek I'll try :s
<elfy> nait: if not you should be able to do so from the live dvd/usb you used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<nait> elfy, can i run xubuntu-live cd 12.04 via terminal??
<elfy> no - you need to boot with it
<elfy> nait: I'd go with boot repair first - you can install that via the livecd - if that doesn't work for you - and it might, do it the old way in the wiki
<nyRednek> nait: what elfy said
<xubuntu027> sup people
<amjjawad> Hi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194128 thoughts?
<xubuntu460> I installed Xubuntu desktop over Lubuntu, but I couldn't find a way to remove lubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu460 there is no easy way of doing that, the easiest way to have a clean system is to do a clean install, else you can browse http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/lubuntu-desktop  and compare it agains http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/xubuntu-desktop then remove the parts that only concern to lubuntu, this a fine work that can take a whole lot of time
<Poisoned_Dragon> lubuntu uses lxde components.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Maybe that'll help with the package search
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, and openbox for the Window Manager.
<syeekick> anyone know off hand how to change your ip ?
<Duderino222> internal or external?
<syeekick> what ever the router see's
<Duderino222> external: just disconnect/reconnect if you dont have a fixed IP
<syeekick> im not sure what this hotspot uses
<syeekick> they offer 30 mins of free internet and then cut you off. so i change my mac adress every 30 mins to get an extra 30 ... but it goes alot slower than the intial connection
<Duderino222> so its not your IP you want to change but MAC....
<Duderino222> IP is something they give you.... you dont HAVE it
<syeekick> well i change the mac with macchanger and its fine. i just think im getting slower speeds cause of the previous IP i used is the same im using with the different mac
<syeekick> oh
<syeekick> sorry networking isn't my thing :P
<Duderino222> np
<syeekick> i'd love to learn it but don't know where to start.
<Duderino222> are u using ubuntu?
<syeekick> xubuntu
<syeekick> but yeah :p
<Duderino222> well.... then check wikis in ubuntu webspace or more general, go to tldp.org
<Duderino222> youll find everything you need there
<syeekick> yeah i think i have their pdf. its the linux handbook that they offer for free. same title
<Duderino222> they have a couple of these "books". they are pretty good at giving overview and detailed knowledge
<bazhang> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Poisoned_Dragon> Has anyone had issues with kworker wrecking havoc on their mouse/touchpad functionality?
<syeekick> awesome documentation there, bookmarked!
<SocialEvil> hi guys. i put my livecd on xubuntu in order to install the os on my computer but it freeezes on loading. its version 12.04 and it says xubuntu and the logo and underneath that there is a scroll going left and right.. but now it froze on the middle and nothing happens
<SocialEvil> any idea?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> SocialEvil: you can verify the sum.. i would try the media on another machine if you have one handy.. then, assuming the machine can boot media, and the media is "good", move on to..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pwnna> is X server suppose to use like 550MB of RAM?
<holstein> Pwnna: doesnt on my machine, with the drivers in use for my particular hardware.. have you looked for and applied upgrades?
<Pwnna> intel
<Pwnna> mesa 10git
<holstein> Pwnna: an upgrade could provide a "fix".. try that first
<Pwnna> i have the latest version..
<Pwnna> i have a bunch of graphics intensive applications open (2 instances of the document reader with big pdfs, 2 instances of xournal with big notes)
<Pwnna> http://imgur.com/RRz6iiv
<SocialEvil> holstein, i wanted to reinstal it cause i get the black screen that the article sais about.. then i do what they say for the nomodeset .. but i get an error hub_port_status failed err= -71 any idea ?
<holstein> SocialEvil: i would test the media on another machine.. i would test other media on the machine
<SocialEvil> holstein, no other machine :( my father is doing this in another country
<holstein> SocialEvil: then, confirm the md5, and recreate the media. try another iso.. 13.10 for example
<SocialEvil> holstein, thanks
<sda> Hi all! I would like to access my desktop from another device. I would also like to be able to choose the resolution at connection like RDP. Also I would like to be able to connect with different users. Do you have any Idea? VNC doesn't seems fit my need!
<holstein> teamvewier or splashtop are easy
<xubuntu346> hi I'm new to using xubuntu 13.10,  my computer goes to black screen and completely freezes.  ctl-alt-F1 does not bring up terminal.  only way to recover is to power down and power up again.  I feel like I'm using Windows again!!
<holstein> xubuntu346: you are using windows?
<holstein> oh.. nm.. i see.. xubuntu346, what caused this?
<xubuntu346> I don't know.  it runs fine for a couple hours, then I walk away and the screen goes black and I cannot get back into my computer.   I thought maybe it was my screen, but I can't ssh in either.  it likes the whole operating system freezes
<holstein> xubuntu346: are you up to date with upgrades?
<xubuntu346> i'm not sure.  I only installed it a week ago
<holstein> xubuntu346: in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot and see if you see the issue
<xubuntu346> okay i will try.  is this a known issue?
<holstein> xubuntu346: no.. its not a global "everyone is experiencing this" bug, if thats what you are asking
<holstein> xubuntu346: many things can be causing *just* you to be experiencing this..
<xubuntu346> i'm using Xubuntu 13.10
<holstein> xubuntu346: lets start with the upgrades and proceed from there
<holstein> xubuntu346: on any version of any os that the vendor of your hardware has not expressedly encouraged you to run on that hardware, you could run into issues
<xubuntu346> it is booting to my desktop, but the desktop is completely unresponsive
<holstein> xubuntu346: after upgrading? and rebooting?
<xubuntu346> i couldn't do that yet
<holstein> xubuntu346: it was like this with windows? .. are you sure its not a hardware problem?
<holstein> xubuntu346: you will want to do that first.. upgrade
<xubuntu346> yeah i can't get to terminal
<holstein> i would boot up and try a TTY right off
<holstein> i wouldnt even login in the gui
<xubuntu346> I'm not sure what you mean,  recovery mode?
<xubuntu346> so how do i just boot right to a shell without gui?
<xubuntu346> i would like to try this to rule out the desktop as the source of the problem
<holstein> xubuntu346: i would just not login in teh GUI and try a TTY
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> xubuntu346: then, i would try tapping shift at boot and go for older kernels if they are present or the recovery mode
<holstein> xubuntu346: i would also load up a live CD and test the hardware.. i would test the hard drive and memory
<holstein> xubuntu346: if the live enviroment works fine, and the hard drive shows errors, you will not "Fix" that with software
<xubuntu346> gotcha i will try live cd
<m57> this is probably off topice, but has anyone ever had or does have the razer kraken 7.1 USB headset? if so, or not, does anyone know if you can get them working on ubuntu ?
<m57> or is there a generic set of instructions to get a usb audio device to play sound ? I was wondering if I would have to write any programs which I wouldnt mind if i had to and someone could point me in the right direction
<linux> Hi Everyone, Can somebody tell me how to use KWin on Xubuntu?
<knome> linux, that doesn't make sense; if you want to run kwin, you probably want to go ahead and simply use kde
<linux> I just wanted to know if it's possible.
<knome> it should be possible to get it running under xubuntu.
<linux> Because KDE doesn't have that quality themes then other enviroments
<LordNed> Can anyone advise me whether running do-release-upgrade to go up from Xubuntu 12.20 to 13.04 is a good idea or not? I'm having a bunch of issues with 12.20 (X being unable to start on its own, etc.)
<ochosi> you must be talking about 12.10
<ochosi> well generally speaking it should be fine, but upgrades are never risk-free
<LordNed> Oops, yeah sorry
<ochosi> do a backup before you do it
<LordNed> ochosi, It's the tossup between "maybe it'll fix my problems" and "maybe it'll make them worse" :/
<ochosi> have you tried a live-session from a usb stick in 13.04?
<ochosi> and anyway, why not directly go to 13.10 which is the latest release?
<LordNed> Right now I have to run "sudo chmod ug-s /tmp/.X11-unix" and then "startx", because currently the machine just boots to TTY1 and can't startX without the chmod
<LordNed> ochosi, I tried to boot a 13.10 live-session from USB and had no luck getting that to actually boot.
<ochosi> so what's the matter with your computer? :p
<LordNed> ochosi, it's falling apart apparently!
<ochosi> hehe
<LordNed> ...it's taken me almost two days to get Xubuntu installed and running :-/
<ochosi> yeah, but have you figured out what's the culprit?
<LordNed> for why X doesn't start?
<ochosi> yeah
<LordNed> Nope! It worked on first boot, installed proprietary AMD drivers, and it hasn't worked normally since then
<ochosi> switch back to the open drivers then?
<LordNed> tried that and it didn't let X boot again. I've clearly got some issue, but I don't know what it is :/
<ochosi> LordNed: you can start to look at logs
<ochosi> e.g. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LordNed> ochosi, I will give that a shot as soon as I have it powered up again, thanks
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> and good luck
<xubuntu346> does anybody know how to change to auto-login through the command prompt
<ochosi> xubuntu346: you have to go and edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf with superuser/admin rights (e.g. "sudo nano...")
<xubuntu346> [SeatDefaults] autologin-guest=false autologin-user=frank autologin-user-timeout=0 autologin-session=lightdm-autologin greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter user-session=xubuntu
<xubuntu346> so it looks like i'm already setup for it, but it keeps asking for a password
<xubuntu346> user frank is already setup for autologin
<xubuntu346> but it keeps asking me for a password, and then on top of that when I do type it in it doesn't log me in
<LordNed> ochosi, is there a reason I have Xorg.1.log and Xorg.0.log? (I have two GPU's in the machine)
<knome> LordNed, the logs just rotate in that way; bigger number is older log
<knome> LordNed, so basically you can have even more, and that's normal
<LordNed> knome, thanks!
<LordNed> http://hastebin.com/vuficadoti.vhdl anyone see anything out of the unusual in my Xorg log that would cause it to not boot unless I chmod ug-s /tmp/.X11-unix each boot?
<ochosi> LordNed: no, to be frank i can't
<ochosi> i also don't know what /tmp/.X11-unix does
<LordNed> One google post suggests "Re-emerging gnome-power-manager and hal with the acpi and laptop USE flags enabled seems to have solved this problem..."
<LordNed> Should I fiddle with noacpi / nolapic?
#xubuntu 2013-12-18
<Monkeytoe> is there a terminal command to view the current search domain settings?
<Frank> hi everyone.  I'm having a problem with Xubuntu 13.10, login screen keeps looping
<Frank> hi everyone
<Frank> question when i start my computer it goes to grub loader screen and i have to manually select "Ubuntu" to load my OS, I want it to load automatically without me doing anything
<Frank> anyone know how to do this
<puff> Evening.  I recently upgraded my laptop to ubuntu 13.10, then installed bumblebee.  If I log in under Unity I see that bumblebee is running, but under xubuntu, no bumblebee (dmesg | fgrep -i switch).
<puff> How do I get bumblebee to run?
<Unit193> Frank: diff -u /usr/share/grub/default/grub /etc/default/grub  what's different?
<Unit193> puff: Oh, there's a session and startup thing you should look at.
<Unit193> Settings manager >
<puff> Unit193: Can you expand on that a bit?  I know about Settings Manager.
<Unit193> "Session and Startup" is in the Settings Manager, and that's likely where you'll find Bumblebee.
<Unit193> Oh, that's what that is, right...
<Unit193> Did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<puff> Unit193: I'll check there now...
<puff> Unit193: No,no sign of it in there either.
<Frank> Unit193 no the files are slightly different
<Unit193> Mhmm, expected.
<Frank> timeout=10 in usr/share/grub/default/grub
<Frank> timeout="-1" in etc/default/grub
<Unit193> Well there you go then.
<Frank> what do i need to do to get it to boot automatically without having to select "Ubuntu" in grub loader
<Frank> sorry I'm new to Xubuntu
<Unit193> Well, if that's the only difference: sudo cp /usr/share/grub/default/grub /etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub
<Frank> and that will make both files read timeout=10   ??
<Unit193> It will copy /usr/share/grub/default/grub to /etc/default/grub
<Frank> i know.
<Frank> also one file says GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu" and the other says GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Frank> also #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT="0"
<Frank> and the other is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Frank> so one is commented out and the other isn't
<Frank> how come the files are in two different directories?
<Frank> which one is loaded at boot time?
<Unit193> /usr/share/grub/default/grub is system default, /etc/default/grub is what's used and someone/you must have edited it as well.
<ObrienDave> may I suggest grub-customizer?
<Frank> i did edit the etc/default/grub, but i wasn't aware of the other one
<Frank> hi ObrienDave, i have that.   it didn't work
<ObrienDave> k
<Frank> thanks anyway ObrienDave.  i followed an online tutorial using grub-customizer.  but like i said didn't work
<Frank> so Unit193, if i understand you correctly both instances of the file must be the same in order for grub to work properly?
<ObrienDave> what's the value of GRUB_TIMEOUT
<Unit193> No, not at all.
<Frank> Obrien one file says 10 the other says -1
<Frank> i changed it to -1 to get it to boot Ubuntu auto without having to press enter
<ObrienDave> -1 will wait forever. set it to 0
<Frank> which one should i set to 0
<ObrienDave> the -1
<Unit193> 0 = wait forever, set to 1 or something.
<Frank> actually even set at 10 it doesn't load ever
<Frank> it just waits forever for you to select "Ubuntu"
<ObrienDave> because of the -1
<Frank> it always did that even when it was set to 10
<Frank> which file should i adjust /etc/default/grub or /usr/share/grub/default/grub ??
<Unit193> Never edit /usr/share/grub/default/grub
<Frank> Unit193 okay i never have, i've only ever edited /etc/default/grub
<Frank> here is what /etc/default/grub looks like:
<Frank> GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu"
<Frank> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT="0"
<Frank> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET="true"
<Frank> GRUB_TIMEOUT="1"
<Frank> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`"
<Frank> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Frank> ic sorry
<Frank> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6592364/
<ObrienDave> http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Configuration%20File%20Commands.html#GRUB_TIMEOUT
<Frank> ObrienDAve....excellent link
<Frank> thanks ObrienDAve that link helped alot and i got it working
<Frank> finally!!
<ObrienDave> cool
<Frank> yeah thanks again. I bookmarked that page.
<burner> so how do I get magnet links to associate?  we need to file a xfce bug right since xdg-session doesn't handle magnets?
<RipresaTecn> i do believe thats handled by the browser
<RipresaTecn> as i had to set firefox to open transmission
<phenom> anyone have luck streaming music to bluetooth speakers on 12.04?
<burner> RipresaTecn: that works if you download .torrent files, but not for magnet links afaik
<burner> phenom: like all your music?  try upgrading?  I know i had it working int he last year
<burner> er... like all your audio from yoru computer that is?
<phenom> yes
<burner> yeah, i'm sure you can set the output device to a bluetooth output.  try this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<burner> ooh... better still.  https://launchpad.net/stream2ip
<RipresaTecn> no firefox can open magnet links burner
<burner> oh... guess it's because i use chromium and it relies on xdg-open
<burner> er... exo-open even
<RipresaTecn> oh
<burner> looks like i found the answer by editing xdg-open to add an exception for magnets to be handled explicitly, but that seems dirty
<RipresaTecn> as i have no chrome xp i did some quick looking and found http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<burner> RipresaTecn: thanks... i'm using that now.  hope it doesn't bite me later.  I'm sure I'll forget i did this and it'll break something someday... but here's to living in the moment!
<burner> :)
<RipresaTecn> lol
<MaximB> hello, just tried to install xubntu, after the installation the mice won't move on a LAPTOP, not the built in nor the attached usb
<MaximB> and it moved on the installation
<MaximB> major bug discovered on xubuntu install... when you create a new partition table and create a partition (/boot for example), if you click "format" the installer will crush
<ObrienDave> what version?
<MaximB> latest
<MaximB> 13.10
<ObrienDave> hmm, no problems here. I have installed it to VBox to check my VM settings
<MaximB> strange, I got the iso from here: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<MaximB> via torrent
<elfy> MaximB: didn't see that while I Was running it in -dev - maybe run gparted on the live session first - then choose something else to just set the mounts
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the iso ?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<elfy> if it is a bug - it's a bug with ubiquity though
<MaximB> yes
<MaximB> that's what it said
<MaximB> even send a bug report
<MaximB> ubiquity
<xubuntu594> Hello
<MaximB> maybe if any devs here, you could look at the bug report I autosubmitted
<xubuntu594> Im trying to install xubuntu via a USB stick its installed but the screen is black when i reboot my pc anybody had a si;ilar problem?
<elfy> I'm as far from a dev as the other end of the universe ;)
<MaximB> but you seems to know stuff
<elfy> maybe so - but that I don't do :)
<xubuntu594> anybody has a solution or an idea for ;y proble?
<elfy> !patience xubuntu594
<elfy> !patience | xubuntu594
<ubottu> xubuntu594: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<elfy> xubuntu594: is this with the live dvd/usb or did you install ok?
<xubuntu594> `the live xubuntu works fine
<xubuntu594> Im using unetbootin
<elfy> MaximB: as far as a ubiquity bug goes - nothing we can do in here. To get around your issue I'd do as I suggested - run gparted and then run the installer with the partitions already set up
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset | xubuntu594
<ubottu> xubuntu594: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<elfy> xubuntu594: reboot the usb - when you see the screen with the kbd/man - any key, then enter language - then F6 - then choose nomodeset then go from there
<xubuntu594> ok ill try thqt thanks
<MaximB> ok, so I installed xubuntu but my mice won't work, not the laptop internal, not the stick, not even attached usb mice ... why? I've been hearing about problematic hardware but this dell latitude e5430 model is certified on ubuntu.  and for some reason the 1st install of ubuntu actually didn't have an issue with the mice on that laptop
<ObrienDave> BIOS setting?
<MaximB> it worked on live cd
<ObrienDave> did you try unplugging USB mouse? I have to do that a lot
<MaximB> sure
<ObrienDave> check this out: http://windowssecrets.com/forums/showthread.php/157789-SOLVED!-Ubuntu-13-10-keybored-and-mouse-stops-working-after-some-time!
<MaximB> that bug happens only if I do update on installation
<MaximB> lets see how it does update after install
<ObrienDave> k
<MaximB> ObrienDave: after regular install and updates in that order, all seems to work fine
<MaximB> ObrienDave: also it's very quite here vs #ubuntu ;)
<ObrienDave> well, that's a good thing :)
<MaximB> yeah
<ObrienDave> we like it quiet ;P
<MaximB> couldn't ever get support from #ubuntu
<MaximB> loadest chat at freenodes ;)
<ObrienDave> it's all the same family
<MaximB> yeah, still
<MaximB> I installed ubuntu and many kubuntu and xubuntu packages and desktop a few days ago, and today it got broken badly, so I reinstalled with xubuntu and installed sone kde packages (must have konsole and ktorrent)
<ObrienDave> i go to sessions & startup, and have gnome and kde services turned on
<MaximB> one thing that buggs me, kde and ubuntu look prettier than xfce :(
<ObrienDave> that's ok with me, i'm an old, simple kinda guy. i want things to work LOL
<ObrienDave> and there are several themes available to 'spruce' up the appearance. i like simple
<MaximB> there is also a wallpaper issue when I attach the laptop to biggest screen... it looks...unnatural (not streched, but...buggy)
<ObrienDave> screenshot?
<MaximB> what's the default key for taking screenshots after install? ;)
<ObrienDave> prtsc, i think
<MaximB> what is it?
<ObrienDave> Prt Sc
<MaximB> o..
<ObrienDave> brb
<ObrienDave> gotta wake up the wife
<cfhowlett> TMI !
<ObrienDave> lol pffffffft! ;P
<knome> oi, this ain't offtopic
<Jedee> hello :)
<Jedee> can someone tell me if the microsoft natural ergonomic 4000 keyboard works with all the smartkeys?
<Jedee> i'm thinking to purchase this board so
<cfhowlett> Jedee, greetings
<Jedee> hi !
<Jedee> i was hoping to get an answer if xubuntu recognizes the smartkeys and so on
<MaximB> Jedee: no, Linux identifies MS products and makes them unusable ... forever....
<Jedee> haha
<Jedee> ok
<MaximB> :D
<Jedee> what about logitech then LOL
<MaximB> but I can't see why not
<MaximB> logitec rules
<Jedee> my laptop has some Fn keys so
<Jedee> got used to that
<MaximB> mine too..never touched them
<MaximB> lol, they actually work
<Jedee> the board is like 50 dollars so if it doesnt work i'm would be pretty pissed not having it working ok
<Jedee> i'm using the last LTS version by the way
<cub> Jedee, no sure about MS keyboard but I bought a Logitech with volume keys and such which worked out of the box.
<MaximB> try the live-dvd
<Jedee> cub: thanks !
<Jedee> do you know which one ?
<Jedee> MaximB: i'm a USB stick guy and my dvd drive is only used to get cd's into my banshee library
<MaximB> you can make a live-usb-stick too
<Jedee> i know
<Jedee> :)
<cub> Jedee, http://www.logitech.com/sv-se/product/keyboard-k360?crid=26 I get forced on to their Swedish site, but you can see the keyboard there. Still no guarantee that another keyboard will work though. :)
<Jedee> THanks cub
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33038/how-to-get-microsoft-natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000s-zoom-slider-and-other-bu
<koegs> he says, multimedia keys are ok
<Jedee> and the rocker for scrolling isnt as far i can see
<koegs> solution is shown
<Jedee> i see :)
<Jedee> thanks everyone !
<ObrienDave> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/keyboard-k360?crid=26
<Jedee> have a nice day !
<koegs> well some people do not know how to use google :D
<ObrienDave> lmgtfy ;P
<koegs> was the first hit with "microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000 ubuntu" :D
<Jedee> koegs: i'm not using google
<Jedee> so
<koegs> almost the same on bing and duckduckgo :>
<ObrienDave> lmsetfy ;P
<ObrienDave> Let Me Search Engine That For You ;P
<cfhowlett> www.lmgtfy.com
<xubuntu573> hello
<xubuntu573> I have xubuntu on a Toshiba c650 , I cannot control the sound volume
<cub> xubuntu573, do you mean from the icon in the upper right on the screen?
<xubuntu573> yes, and it is dark grey
<cfhowlett> xubuntu573, greetings
<cub> xubuntu573, it's a known bug, check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<xubuntu573> OK , i've changed that file , and when I was restarting xfce I had one error , it said : "failed to restart the panel"
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, rofl ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, I rarely use lmgtfy ... but sometimes it's the only way to make a point
<ObrienDave> that was funny. never seen that before :)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, oh, I thought you knew it was a thing!
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, never said i knew EVERYthing ;P
<uflaig> hello, I am currently having an issue, it says no space on device all the tie no matter what I delete, what do I do?
<elfy> delete - or move to trash and not empty it?
<uflaig> elfy: tash is emptied
<uflaig> right now I am only having access to console
<elfy> df -h | pastebinit
<elfy> let us have the url
<uflaig> ow, who knew pastebinit exists, quite handy
<uflaig> paste.ubuntu.com/6594708
<elfy> nice ...
<elfy> sudo apt-get clean
<elfy> hope that'll get you enough space to move around
<uflaig> nope, still on 100%
<uflaig> I used a command before, tried to restore some files
<uflaig> foremost
<elfy> uflaig: is this a default setup? you've not changed the default reserved space in the past?
<uflaig> like I said before this happened after I tried to restore some files with foremost
<ObrienDave> dang, never seen a partition quite that full
<elfy> uflaig: so that finished trying to do what it was doing - or errored out
<elfy> ObrienDave: I have - lots of times ...
<elfy> uflaig if it's not doing anything now ytou can reduce the amount of reserved space - should allow you to work with it, remove what foremost has done, then set it back
<elfy> or you could boot a live usb or something and then deal with it there
<elfy> partitions have 5% reserved by default - you can use tune2fs to change that
<elfy> BUT I would set it back as soon as you can after you've dealt with the full drive
<elfy> and they've gone
<uflaig> hi it's me again, I was able to empty the trash via comand line, for some reason that didn't worked on xfce, thanks and bye!
<ObrienDave> k thx bi
<ObrienDave> lol
<xubuntu784> hi
<xubuntu784> niggas
<martin___> Hi all, I am having an issue with the display going blank after login. Using nomodeset fixes that issue but then does not allow me to use the full screen resolution. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.
<xubuntu206> hello  I'm new to xubuntu (see same total beginner), but I really do appreciate the work on this OS I have a concern I'm on 12.10 and can not pass on version 13.10 how?? thank you for your help
<xubuntu442> hello  I'm new to xubuntu (see same total beginner), but I really do appreciate the work on this OS I have a concern I'm on 12.10 and can not pass on version 13.10 how?? thank you for your help
<xubuntu442> tell me this update and it does not offer me anything better I have try with 13.10 CD but the boot, ca make me a sort of "3D picture pox" so that with 12.04 lts update to 12.10 do not worry Have you a solution?? because my bios is ok, grahique my card and my memory too - I have try in 32 and 64 bits - ditto I was being ideas - any help will be welcome translated with google translation
<zat0ich1> question: I'm running xubuntu on a laptop hooked up to an hdmi monitor
<zat0ich1> My sound keeps defaulting to the hdmi output
<xerox_alto> hello community how do i set up a dualboot with 2 xubuntu distros and LVM with encryption for each? what grub config do i need?
<Poisoned_Dragon> And you don't want it to?
<zat0ich1> even though I've tried to change the default sink for pulseaudio to my computer's analog output
<zat0ich1> I have a nicer external speaker I'm running through the headphone jack
<zat0ich1> I've tried editing /etc/pulse/default.pa
<zat0ich1> but that hasn't worked
<zat0ich1> also of note is that until I've opened pavucontrol and selected analog output
<zat0ich1> pacmd list-sinks doesn't list it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Did you try it through pavucontrol?
<zat0ich1> yeah, I can change it through pavucontrol, but everytime I reboot it reverts to HDMI
<Poisoned_Dragon> In pavucontrol there is a "set as fallback" button.
<Poisoned_Dragon> next to the "Lock Channels Together" button.
<zat0ich1> Yeah, I've got that selectted for built-in audio analog stereo
<zat0ich1> and disabled for the HDMI
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm....
<Poisoned_Dragon> That is a head scratcher.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I never use an hdmi display attached to a laptop
<zat0ich1> Yeah, the monitor is a black friday purchase
<zat0ich1> so it's pretty new
<zat0ich1> and I also just switched to xubuntu after using opensuse KDE for a while
<Poisoned_Dragon> Did the feature work on that distro?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Are you using Xubuntu 13.10?
<zat0ich1> yes and yes
<zat0ich1> but I did briefly try PCLinuxOS with KDE, which was giving me the same problem (among many others)
<Poisoned_Dragon> OpenSuse might have been using a newer kernel/driver combination.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just had to hack at and LTS based distro to install the saucy kernel, just to get the intel chipset/gpu to co-operate.
<Poisoned_Dragon> *and=an
<zat0ich1> sounds like a pain
<zat0ich1> I'll probably just keep fiddling with /etc/pulse/default.pa and pavucontrol
<Poisoned_Dragon> You could consider trying out the test release of Xubuntu 14.04 to see if the new stuff will help with your audio issues.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Worst case, might have to stick with what you know in opensuse.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ever considered xfce on opensuse?
<zat0ich1> I have not, no
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, you have plenty of options. go take chances and make mistakes. It's how we learn the fastest.
<zat0ich1> But really I'm more familiar with debian/ubuntu based distros anyway
<zat0ich1> This is true
<zat0ich1> I've come a long way
<zat0ich1> And I've broken many a system along the journey
<Poisoned_Dragon> There is an alpha for 14.04, if you want to give that iso a try.
<zat0ich1> I might do that. But in the past two weeks I've gone through and broken/rejected a few distros
<zat0ich1> So I'm probably just going to sit on this one for a little while
<zat0ich1> I've still got a few things I could try
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh, fair enough.
<zat0ich1> I just thought I'd ask a second opinion
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm just glad the new kernel is working on my end.
<zat0ich1> Thanks for your input Poisoned_Dragon
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, it actually wasn't a pain, btw. the saucy kernel was in the repo.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just install with the meta package.
<zat0ich1> I see. Well I'm glad it's working for you. For the moment I'm off to work. Peace out.
<Poisoned_Dragon> darn... I just found a possible answer too.
<Poisoned_Dragon> go figure
<xerox_alto> hello community how do i set up a dualboot with 2 xubuntu distros and LVM with encryption for each? what grub config do i need?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wish I could help but, I generally avoid dual booting on the same drive.
<xerox_alto> hello are there alternate install disks for xubuntu 13.10?
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> xerox_alto: the minimal works as an alternate did.. let me see if i find alternate 13.10
<xerox_alto> holstein does the graphical installer of 13.10 provide options to manually do the partitioning and set up encrypted LVM
<holstein> xerox_alto: i do not see it here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ ..but, you could use the alternate to do what you need to do, and add what you need, such as xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> xerox_alto: i think its a good idea to try the live CD to check for support.. you could then take a look at the live CD installer, and move on to the mini if needed
<xerox_alto> thanks holstein i will give it a try
<Monkeytoe> is there a way to install berkley db 4.8 to ubuntu 13.10?
<Monkeytoe> nevermind it worked this time :)
<xubuntu213> hello
<xubuntu213> hello
<m1chael> i'm dealing with a very frustrating issue... when i plug in a 1tb external USB to my laptop running xubuntu 13.10, the desktop freezes (but everything else works, apps, browsing web, etc..)... and the desktop unfreezes when i unmount and disconnect the usb drive..... (i can browse the data just fine on the drive even when the desktop is frozen)
#xubuntu 2013-12-19
<jrock2004> Installed nvidia current. nvidia-xconfig. Checked xorg.conf and its says to use nvidia. rebooted and did sudo nvidia-settings and it told me I was not using nvidia
<jrock2004> lsmod | grep nvidia shows the module is loaded
<jrock2004> thoughts?
<rogerhc> Hi, how can I disable or delete the Guest login account in Xubuntu 13.10?
<Unit193> Add allow-guest=false to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<rogerhc> Thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
<lennard_> hello
<lennard_> can someone help me? my live usb stick isnt starting up it always says: "xubuntu gfxboot.c32 not a com32R image" and if im trying to trying to boot with this solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1964207 it gives me a Blackscreen
<cfhowlett> lennard_, sounds like a nomodeset issue
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lennard_> nomodeset?
<lennard_> ok
<lennard_> ok gonna give it a try
<xubuntu> hello
<xubuntu> im lennard_
<xubuntu> it worked fine thx
<Guest15356> hello
<Guest15356> im lennard_
<Guest15356> it worked fine thx
<xubuntu623> i installed xubuntu 12.04 and it doesnt detect lan, any advice?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu623, turn off and turn on networking to force recycle.  check the plugs.  check the cable
<ObrienDave> check the router
<xubuntu623> it all works here on winxp
<xubuntu623> and used to work on some other xubuntu that i installed on other comp
<cfhowlett> xubuntu623, I had a similar situation with mine.  I don't know what setting I messed with but one day ... no ethernet.  A few months later, POOF!  It came back.  Wish I could tell you exactly what/where/how but I don't know how I broke it or fixed it.
<m1chael> when i plug in an external USB drive to my xubuntu 13.10, the desktop freezes for about 5 minutes... during this time, nothing is clickable on the desktop, but all apps, internet, all work fine... any ideas on this?
<holstein> m1chael: i would look for and apply all upgrades, reboot if there is a kernel upgrade.. i would test the usb stick on other machines.. i would load up a live CD of anything other than ubuntu 13.10 and test on the same hardware. i would try and tail some log messages in TTY
<junKa> I missed the question
<junKa> plz c/p cause i face a similar problem
<holstein> junKa: this is the question m1chael has posted 09:24 < m1chael> when i plug in an external USB drive to my xubuntu 13.10, the desktop freezes for about 5 minutes... during  this time, nothing is clickable on the desktop, but all apps, internet, all work fine... any ideas on this?
<junKa> I have a saucy kernel bug where the first time I plug my usb 3g modem is is not recognized. I have to unplug and plug again for it to work.
<GridCube> m1chael, is this freeze the first time you boot the computer, ie. you have not opened thunar yet?
<holstein> junKa: i have seen that with usb networking devices.. is it a bug? or is it that the device is not supporting linux?
<junKa> My usb modem worked perfectly with every previous releases and spins
<junKa> I believe it has something to do with the saucy kernel
<holstein> junKa: 12.04 is still supported
<junKa> holstein, my usb works alright. It just not being recognized the first tiime I plug it in. I have to replug it to get to work which is kinda annoying
<holstein> junKa: and, ideally, the device manufacturer would gurantee you support for the latest linux kernels.. but, that might not be the case, so you may have to work around some issues
<junKa> Saucy also has memory leaks
<junKa> the xubuntu at least not sure for others
<holstein> junKa: the kernel is the same.. the sources as well..
<holstein> junKa: could be certain applications are problematic
<xubuntu069> Hello everyone, trying to get tor working and it says something on their site about about quantal, editing source lists and bla bla but I already installed it from the software center, just want it to run
<ObrienDave> tor is in the repos?
<xubuntu069> Whats that? Ive had xubuntu 12.10 for two days now
<ObrienDave> ummm, that is NOT a good way to run tor
<slickymaster> xubuntu069: please take a look at this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/ppa-updates-tor-browser-bundle-35.html?utm_source=chrome&utm_medium=popup&utm_campaign=chromeext
<holstein> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<holstein> ObrienDave: ^
<holstein> actually, i suppose that should be for xubuntu069
<ObrienDave> yes, i am aware ;P
<ObrienDave> LOL he seems to have *poofed*
<xubuntu069> Yeah Ive tried that but problem is I know jack of linux and ubuntu, I dont know how to edit my source file etc
<holstein> xubuntu069: its in the repos.. you dont need to edit the sources
<ObrienDave> actually, if you want to run tor, I suggest looking into T.A.I.L.S.
<holstein> xubuntu069: i suggest getting a live CD that might include tor already configured.. or just give yourself a bit more time to get used to the OS before trying to do advanced things.. or set something up similarly on the network side
<holstein> tails is a live cd such as i suggested.. that, AFAIK, works well
 * holstein +1 on tails live CD
<xubuntu069> So any usb tails works on any OS?
<holstein> xubuntu069: its not for an os.. its for the machine.. live, just like the xubuntu installer
<ObrienDave> it is a stand-alone distro
<holstein> xubuntu069: it will run without a hard drive in the machine.. with nothing to do with the OS that is installed
<xubuntu069> Sweet
<ObrienDave> you install it to a USB and run it from there
<xubuntu069> Yeah ive read about it, seems less of a hassle until Ive learned more about ubuntu
<ObrienDave> you installed ubuntu, right? tails is almost as easy
<ObrienDave> d/l the ISO, burn to DVD, boot DVD, Install to USB stick, reboot, configure persistence
<ObrienDave> easy peasy
<xubuntu069> Alright, downloading it now, almost 1gig, is the entire tor network in there or something lol
<Artemis3> hmm i would skip the dvd part :)
<ObrienDave> that's the easiest way for someone so new to Linux
<Artemis3> there is a windows proggie to put isos into usb sticks including unetboot in, can't be easier (in fact burning might fail, or they do the typical copy .iso into disc mistake)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've gotten spoiled with using dd with hybrid ISOs.
 * ObrienDave has never had good luck going from USB to USB install
<holstein> i have had no issues installing from a source to a destination.. even if both are USB
<Artemis3> yes, that often works, there is even a windows dd thingie, but i found some machines actually need unetbootin for some reason
<Poisoned_Dragon> I managed a couple of usb to usb installs.
<Artemis3> and in a few cases, unetbootin would fail but dd worked, its crazy enough (with older machines)
<Poisoned_Dragon> On my eeepc 701, I have Linux Mint on a 16gb stick, and backbox on an 8gb SD card.
<Artemis3> i have bodhi on mine for whatever reason, heh, it works. whats the use of backbox when you can just put the ppa and install all the programs?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't like using E17. But, that DE is really stupid fast.
<Poisoned_Dragon> probably the only strike against bodhi.
<Artemis3> and small, mine has 4g you know...
<Artemis3> bodhi takes like 2g of space
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah, my eeepc only has a 4gb ssd. Hence the usb stick and SD card
<Poisoned_Dragon> 3
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've tried. It's 3gb max.
<Artemis3> i also use a sd card but its for bulk data
<Artemis3> im sure it was like 2.5 tops last time, could have grown later
<Artemis3> the sd can be used for things like those annoying dictionaries
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<xubuntu383> hello
<xubuntu383> can someone help me out?
<holstein> xubuntu383: just ask, and see
<xubuntu383> i am trying to install xubuntu, when the installation starts it gives me a notification that i am  offline, and the installation freeses
<xubuntu383> i have tried the 12.04 and 13.10 amd64.iso
<holstein> xubuntu383: i go to "try live", and see that the desktop is loading.. then, i install without installing any additional packages or codecs
<xubuntu383> i only have this problem on this motherboard
<xubuntu383> ok
<holstein> xubuntu383: in all the "do you want to download extra" questions, i untick, or say no
<xubuntu383> ik will try that
<xubuntu383> xubuntu live also freezes
<poeticrpm> how do you get notify-send to work with a command? I can notify-send 'Hello World' and it will popup fine, but what of commands? Im trying to do xbacklight -get and I cant seem to pin the syntax
<holstein> xubuntu383: is the issue something is freezing?
<holstein> !nomodeset | xubuntu383
<ubottu> xubuntu383: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> xubuntu383: you can try that from the live CD and see if that helps
<poeticrpm> ive tried this: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/12/ubuntu-notify-send/ but it doesnt seem to work
<holstein> poeticrpm: when i do "notify-send something", something is printed. what are you trying to have printed?
<poeticrpm> holstein: by 'something' do you just mean a word? say I try: notify-send uname -a
<poeticrpm> it just says missing argument with -a
<holstein> poeticrpm: notify-send "uname -a" prints literally "uname -a"
<holstein> poeticrpm: but, if you are trying to get it to print kernel info, thats not a problem with notify-send
<poeticrpm> holstein: yeah, trying to get a commands output. I used uname -a as an example. Im trying to actually get: xbacklight -get
<poeticrpm> xbacklight -get returns 100.00000, but notify-send xbacklight -get returns "unknown option -get"
<holstein> poeticrpm: this should get you started http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-get-notifications-your-scripts-notify-send
<poeticrpm> holstein: thanks
<esph> Did my previous message go through? I D/C'd right after.
<holstein> esph: i see no messages from you in the scroll back
<poeticrpm> holstein: must be an issue on my system. When I run the uptime example I just get 'uptime' as the printout under the title. Least I know its the computer
<holstein> poeticrpm: well, you can start looking in the proper place, instead of troubleshooting like its a notify-send bug as well
<poeticrpm> yeag
<poeticrpm> yeah*
<esph> holstein: Thanks. Guess I'll try again
<esph> I've got a Lenovo U510, and Pulseaudio doesn't recognize the built-in mic. I've found a solution online that involves getting rid of Pulseaudio entirely, but that isn't ideal. So, any other ideas?
<holstein> poeticrpm: i made it a little further with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411620 actually
<xubuntu383> holstein: i disabled intel rapid start and XHCI in the bios and now the installation seems to be working
<xubuntu383> it only gave me a message about MSDOS GPT table
<xubuntu383> thanks
<holstein> poeticrpm: yeah, {notify-send LINUX "`uname -a`"} (witouth the {}'s of course) prints uname -a
<holstein> esph: the device will be supported, or not.. its not an issue of isolating the internal mic
<holstein> esph: i would install, apply all upgrades.. reboot, and try using "pavucontrol"
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<xubuntu383> now grub failed to install
<holstein> xubuntu383: if you have custom partitioning, that could be likely
<xubuntu383> can i fix that by formatting?
<holstein> xubuntu383: if you are new to linux, i suggest sticking as much to defaul as possible.. if you want to try to install grub now to the installation where grub has failed, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<poeticrpm> holstein, yeah, the only command I can get to work right is tail. I could just create a 50mb filesystem in ram, have a script touch a screen brightness file in it, then have my keyboard shortcut print the results to the file and tail that file with notify-send, but im looking for a more elegant solution
<poeticrpm> haha
<esph> holstein: I've got pavucontrol already. As far as the device being supported, do you mean by linux, or by Pulse? Various sources say that it's supported in linux, so it seems that Pulse is the problem for me.
<holstein> esph: i dont agree. you are assuming pulse is the issue, and there are many other tests still to do
<holstein> esph: when running pavucontrol, you get the software in quesiton running, then you go into pavucontrol, and try to connect the devices
<holstein> esph: you will either see the mic or not.. i also dont trust *any* labels.. i try and connect *all* possible connections
<holstein> esph: the support im referencing is alsa specifically.. you can see the ouput of what alsa is "seeing" by running "aplay -l" and/or "arecord -l" in a terminal
<holstein> !audio | esph
<ubottu> esph: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<esph> holstein: There are no available mics other than the internal monitor. Should I try that too? It seems extremely unlikely for that to be it.
<holstein> esph: yes.. try *everything* trusting no labels
<holstein> esph: it is actually extremely likely for things to be mislabeled... since the device vendor likely doesnt supply alsa with information about how to communicate with the device
<esph> holstein: Alright, so the monitor was actually just a monitor. And alsa is definitely seeing things, but how do I know if they're the right things?
<holstein> esph: i troubleshoot til i get the results i want.. try different settings everywhere.. AFAIK, lubuntu still doesnt ship with pulse, so you can fire up a lubuntu live CD and see if pulse is the issue
<holstein> esph: you need to have the software running.. what are you trying to do?
<holstein> esph: what would i do? open something like audacity or a capture application that i know well and that is supported well by linux and in the default repos, and get it running, then look in pavucontrol
<holstein> esph: i would then plug each capture device and track down what it is, and how to use it
<holstein> esph: is this an issue with the bios config? is it working with a microphone plugged in to any jack? etc..
<esph> holstein: Like I said in the initial question, this is a built-in mic.
<holstein> esph: sure.. try another one
<holstein> esph: the folks directly responsible for providing you the support you need are not going to be able to, so, its really up to you to actively troubleshoot
<esph> You're throwing things at me pretty fast now actually, lol. I'll get back to you when I've tried some of them.
<esph> Thanks for offering so many suggestions
<holstein> sure.. its challenging, for sure.. or can be..
<rogerhc> Hi, I'm going to test install the Nvidia driver for my Nvidia GeForce GTX 645 video card on a Xububtu 13.10 fresh install. Default driver, nouveau, is working but not playing Minecraft as well as it might. Think I will try Settings > Additional Drivers > nvidia-319-updates, as Nvidia's website says that driver supports my GeForce GTX 645 video card. Any advice before I dive in?
<holstein> other than knowing how to revert.. go for it
<rogerhc> holstein, exactly my thought... how would I revert?
<holstein> rogerhc: i always keep reinstallation and complete failure as option
<holstein> rogerhc: i would try to get to TTY, or the recovery kernel.. or use an xorg.conf, or remove an xorg.conf
<rogerhc> This is a fresh install of Xubuntu 13.10 and I have the live DVD on hand. Nothing to lose but some time... here goes... (I'm in IRC on my laptop and doing the test on my desktop)
<holstein> rogerhc: sounds like a great place to start from
<rogerhc> holstein, after I click "Apply Changes" for Settings > Additional Drivers > nvidia-319-updates, should I do anything before I restart? Do I have to make a xorg.conf are something first?
<holstein> rogerhc: i dont think so..
<rogerhc> okay, I'll try the restart
<rogerhc> oops, I rebooted and after grub I get only test colors cycling on the monitor. How can I undo what I did?
<holstein> rogerhc: i would try the recovery kernel
<rogerhc> holstein, to try the recovery kernel, do I reboot and select it with grub?
<holstein> rogerhc: correct
<holstein> rogerhc: or, try TTY from the login or before it
<rogerhc> so I reboot and select "recovery mode" in grub menu, right?
<holstein> rogerhc: the tty method might work. the recovery kernel gives you that.. a recovery prompt
<holstein> rogerhc: in the grub menu, which, either in preperation for potential problems you unhid or, you will show now with the shift key at boot
<rogerhc> Interesting! My grub menu comes up automatically on startup. Is that not normal Xubuntu 13.10 behavior?
<holstein> rogerhc: normal all depends on your configuration
<holstein> if youa re asking "is something wrong?", nothing you have said makes me think anything is wrong
<rogerhc> I did not configure it that I know of but just maybe a prior Debian 7.2 install configured it?
<octetcloud> my laptop volume control stopped working in the last couple days after an xubuntu update, anybody else seen this?
<holstein> rogerhc: i dont know your system.. but, if you are dual booting.. or who knows why
<octetcloud> both the laptop keys no longer work, as well as the xubuntu volume control indictator plugin in the titlebar
<holstein> octetcloud: i have seen things like that in the past. i would troubleshoot by trying as a different user.. if you think it was an upate, try booting the older kernel in the grub list
<holstein> octetcloud: i would look in pavucontrol and in alsamixer in the terminal for a simple mute issue
<octetcloud> ok, if it works as a different user, any suggestions?
<rogerhc> Yes, I have dual boot setup with Windows 8 and a couple Linux distros
<holstein> octetcloud: yes, i will have some
<holstein> rogerhc: so, thats the simple explanation then
<octetcloud> holstein: pavucontrol works, I can adjust the volume (it wasn't muted, it was just too low)
<rogerhc> holstein, I rebooted in "recovery mode" and got a menu from which I selected "resume normal boot". That booted me into a monitor color test again. Any tips how to undo the video driver selection I did with Settings > Additional Drivers? Or what may have gone wrong?
<holstein> octetcloud: cheers!
<octetcloud> so, I have a workaround, but I'd like to be able to use the widget and the keyboard...
<holstein> rogerhc: resuming normal boot will resume into the problem
<holstein> rogerhc: you can try tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> rogerhc: or, te recovery console.. where, you will manually remove the driver and try again
<holstein> octetcloud: not sure about the widget.. and the keyboard control
<octetcloud> holstein: ok, too bad. but thanks for making my laptop not a brick! I do a lot of video/audio conf for work... it was going to be a dealbreaker for me
<holstein> octetcloud: you can try the older kernel trick..
<octetcloud> anybody know how to quickly change display output configuration? I have to run settings manager, scroll down to display, and enable/disable my miniDVI output every time after/before I hook the laptop up to my monitor... pretty slow
<rogerhc> Hm, I did Ctrl + Alt + F1 and logged in as my user, the initial user with sudoer rights. How can I get back to the neoveau video driver?
<holstein> octetcloud:  i use arandr.. but its manual like that..
<octetcloud> holstein: i'll try the kernel. its a bit bemusing, because I wouldn't expect the kernel to effect the indicator widget. but when in the land of bugs... anything is possible
<holstein> rogerhc: you will undo whatever you did.. removing the driver you installed
<holstein> !ati | rogerhc
<ubottu> rogerhc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<octetcloud> holstein: arandr? where do I get? is it equivalent to directly running xfce4-display-settings?
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> its in the repos.. its similar to the other tool if its working for you
<holstein> octetcloud: sometimes there are keyboard shortcuts which do this with the bios.. but those may not be working for you
<octetcloud> holstein: ok, just found, thanks. yes, similar.
<esph> holstein: Well, after a bunch of messing around, I've been able to confirm that it works, but I can't get the volume to a useable level outside of Audacity, no matter how high I put the volume in pavucontrol and alsamixer. Do you know how it could be so much louder in Audacity than in other programs?
<esph> It's even quiet in pavucontrol. Sounds barely register on the meter if I have it all the way up.
<holstein> esph: what program? i mean, the device works if it works with audacity.. you can move on from "how do i make my mic work?" and look directly at said application, such as skype or whatever
<esph> It doesn't work in skype or pavucontrol. I'd guess there might be related, since Skype uses Pulse for its audio
<esph> these might be*
<holstein> esph: where does it work then?
<esph> Just in Audacity. For clarity: if I tap forcefully directly on the mic, it barely registers in Pavucontrol, and I can barely hear it in Skype.
<holstein> esph: then, maybe you need to open, in the terminal "alsamixer", and again, trust *no* labels
<holstein> esph: what i would be looking for is "micboost", though, i would tweak *everything* there
<esph> Like I said, I've already tried turning things up in alsamixer. I guess I'll go through it again.
<holstein> esph: you will be looking for a way to boost the level of the microphone. you will be doing this independent of any applicaton, and system wide
<esph> Too bad I can't look at what Audacity is doing :/
<holstein> esph: turning *all* things up in alsamixer? after pressing F5 to show all?
<holstein> esph: you can look at what everything is doing.. audacity is grabbing the mic input
<holstein> esph: could also be that mic boost is needed, but not supported by your device in linux
<esph> Well, Skype, pavucontrol, and Audacity are all grabbing the mic input. It's only at a useable volume in Audacity though.
<holstein> esph: ok.. so then, it *can* be made a useable level then.. pavucontrol is just for routing.. and level controls.. there are many sliders in there for you to try
<holstein> esph: test with something frome the default repos.. not skype
<nyRednek> if one is running precise, and wants to upgrade to saucy, need one update through each version?
<holstein> nyRednek: thats the only way i know.. a fresh install is always preferred
<nyRednek> i meant through the version upgrade utility
<holstein> nyRednek: correct.. through that upgrade utility.. 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10
<holstein> nyRednek: if you wait, you can go 12.04 to 14.04
<nyRednek> but if i waited for 14.04, the thing would just update from LTS to LTS
<nyRednek> holstein: i'm having video issues...they never bothered me before, but they are starting to bother me now
<nyRednek> holstein: it's directly related to the kernel version used in precise
<holstein> nyRednek: then, use an older version.. sounds like it used to not bother you
<holstein> should be many older ones in the grub menu
<nyRednek> holstein: it always existed, but for a while, i didn't care
<nyRednek> from the initial release of precise...
<nyRednek> i think it last worked correctly on 10.04?
<nyRednek> i've been using LTS for a while
<holstein> nyRednek: i would have to have the hardware in front of me to confirm or agree with that
<nyRednek> intel cedar bridge
<nyRednek> with the 2.6 kernel, worked fine
<nyRednek> the 3.2 kernel, not so much
<holstein> nyRednek: try something live and see if it matters
<holstein> no reason to assume 13.10 will be better
<nyRednek> it was better on suse(different partition)
<holstein> the partition difference is irrelevant
<nyRednek> yeah, i know
<nyRednek> suse had 3.5, i think
<holstein> i would try a live CD for whatever you intend to use.. maybe even 12.04 as well, to remove your current installation from the equation
<holstein> nyRednek: all the kernels have access to the same intel drivers
<holstein> nyRednek: its easy to try 13.10 live.. and whatever reason makes you want to upgrade rather than a fresh install is a bad idea
<nyRednek> holstein: maybe so, but cedar bridge wasn't a normal intel
<holstein> nyRednek: you should have backups, and this would be a great time to get them in order
<holstein> nyRednek: intel is intel.. intel is typically well supported.. intel provides the drivers to linux.. not just suse
<nyRednek> holstein: i keep my /home separate from my installagion
<holstein> nyRednek: which might be a good reason to try 12.04 live, to remove that from the equation
<holstein> a seperate /home is no safer either
<nyRednek> holstein: has same issues with full screen video
<holstein> nyRednek: ok
<nyRednek> where 13.10 doesn't
<holstein> nyRednek: whatever your issues are. you can test with 13.10 live
<nyRednek> already done this
<holstein> nyRednek: ok.. so, a fresh install is the way then
<holstein> thats my suggestion
<xubuntu991> Xubuntu docs en español?
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu991>  Where I can found Xubuntu 13.10 manual in spanish?
<xubuntu991>  Xubuntu 13.10 manual in spanish?
<holstein> xubuntu991: i am looking please be patient, and see the above link
<xubuntu991> thank you, I`m sorry
<holstein> xubuntu991: estoy buscando. por favor sea paciente, y ver el enlace de arriba
<xubuntu991> ok
<holstein> xubuntu991: the spanish irc channel would be the best place to start.. also, the browser offers to translate the wiki for me
<holstein> xubuntu991: if you are looking for a general "getting started", i would just get started.. just install, and start using it, and ask questions in the spanish language channel as they come up
<Ilmen> Yo también esta buscando un poco.... encontré eso [https://wiki.fic.udc.es/_media/alumnos:reciclaxe:guia_xubuntu_2011-12.pdf] pero es para Xubuntu 10.04  :/
<xubuntu991> Ok, I can do it in English too
<xubuntu991> thank you
<holstein> xubuntu991: when you visit http://docs.xubuntu.org/1310/ it should offer to translate in your browser
<xubuntu991> is not for me, is for somebody in her first time in linux
<xubuntu991> but, thank you for your help
<Ilmen> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php/Gu%C3%ADa_Xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu991: for any modern web browswer.. it should offer to translate
<Ilmen> ^ eso parece bueno
<xubuntu991> it is; si que es
<Ilmen> :)
<xubuntu991> Good night everyone, Thanks
<Ilmen> You're welcome
<esph> holstein: Just reporting back to say that it turned out to be a quirk in how Pulse handled the mic. I fixed it by unlocking the input channels and silencing the right side, while keeping the left side at normal levels.
<xubuntu336> hey is anyone here? I have a question about installing xubuntu via USB. im building a computer and when i boot from the usb, the installer runs. i select "install xubuntu" and then i get this black screen with my mouse cursor.. is it installing..?
<knome> unlikely; you should get a dialog that informs you of the process
<knome> have you tried to go "try xubuntu" and install from therE?
<xubuntu336> crap. umm let me see hold on
<knome> or even first, see if the live environment works for you
<xubuntu336> just reset
<xubuntu336> ok im trying it without installing now
<xubuntu336> im getting the xubunto logo with a loading circle under it
<Slesa> Hi all, is there a howto for installing Oracle's JDK?
<xubuntu336> yeah damn same screen now..
<xubuntu336> cursor but nothing else
<knome> xubuntu336, please, no need to curse
<xubuntu336> sorry
<knome> xubuntu336, what are your pc specs?
<xubuntu336> 8 GB ram, 2 7950 GPUs, AMD dual core 64bit processor
<xubuntu336> 3.2 ghzi think
<knome> xubuntu336, have you googled if your GPU's are supposed to work with ubuntu/linux in general?
<xubuntu336> yup, they definitely do. its for virtual currency mining.
<xubuntu336> im gonna try to back up to 12.10
<AndroUser> Hi all
<xubuntu336> woo it workde!
#xubuntu 2013-12-20
<burner> anyone hip to UPNP?  Is it possible to somehow make all my sounds from ubuntu come out of my sonos?  like use it as a remote speaker?  I want to run Clementine here and have it come out my UPNP sonos player
<holstein> burner: i would just try and make the device connect and do any audio.. what it is?
<wilson2b> Had a important question, since I now have my Xubuntu mostley setup the way I want it on my T428 (RK3188 chipset) mini-pc
<wilson2b> is there a easy way to image it / back it up.
<wilson2b> Im sure once I start messing with it , it will crap out and won't know how to fix it.
<holstein> wilson2b: you can use any image tools you like.. clonezilla or whatever
<wilson2b> but, I am using a mini-pc
<wilson2b> flashed it using flashing tools
<holstein> wilson2b: flash the image using whatever tools you like.. such as clonezilla or whatever
<wilson2b> Coolz, so I can create the image with clonezilla and use that reflash?
<wilson2b> Didn't know they were same format
<holstein> wilson2b: nothing about xubuntu is preventing that
<holstein> wilson2b: im not sure i understand the question
<holstein> wilson2b: you want to image an install.. just use whatever tools you are comfortable using..
<wilson2b> It's just that, its running on a mini-pc (android type)
<wilson2b> Using these steps, successfully. http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/12/04/how-to-install-and-hack-linux-on-t428-or-mk802-iv-mini-pcs/
<holstein> wilson2b: doesnt matter.. you installed, so, you use the same steps to image
<wilson2b> ok,
<wilson2b> the link quickly shows the process
<wilson2b> The Kernel and image are seperate files
<wilson2b> I appreciate your time BTW
<holstein> wilson2b: you image it as you please.. if it mounts, you can use dd or whatever
<wilson2b> Ok, thanks will try that
<wilson2b> Im just surprised it would be that easy.. ;-)
<holstein> wilson2b: we dont know that it is. but nothing about xubuntu is preventing it from being normal
<holstein> wilson2b: if you can mount and dd copy the image, and mount and dd copy it back, and the device uses it.. then, it'll work.. if not, you'll follow the guide you linked again
<vinod> hii   I just got a new laptop, the Acer Aspire A 1-572, 64-bit,  with xubuntu Opershang system, and when I shut  the laptop that does not shut down, normally  ba, until  i push the power button for  20 second   :(  help me
<holstein> vinod: you dont want to hold the power button down like that... you can break the hardware
<holstein> vinod: i would open a terminal and type "sudo shutdown -h now" and/or "sudo halt" and share any relevant output at..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kajunfiend> almost paniced there... i had my bar all fked up and i restored it thank god :D
<such_coins> [help] I'm having problems playing an online HTML5 <canvas> game. The screen seems to draw little bits at a time, making things jagged. When I'm moving, parts of walls can be a few pixels ahead of the rest of the walls. It's kind of like an old movie effect. This definitely is not supposed to happen. Can anyone help me?
<Chanshark> i know this is sorta a stupid question, but does anyone know how to change the lock screen image?
<Unit193> Chanshark: Not looked into it much, but thought that was actually compiled in.
<Chanshark> oh ok
<ObrienDave> part of it is in /usr/share/pixmaps/xscreensaver.png
<Chanshark> thanks
<ObrienDave> part of it is in /usr/share/pixmaps/xscreensaver.svg
<ObrienDave> sorry
<Unit193> Not what the screensaver lock screen pulls, though.
<ObrienDave> I think the one I see is: /usr/share/pixmaps/xscreensaver.xpm
<ObrienDave> dang, i hate being wrong :/
<Unit193> Yeah, not that one either. :)
<ObrienDave> dang, that's at least twice tonight. maybe I should just go to bed ;P
<Xardas3000> hi all
<Xardas3000> i need manual how to install and autostart x11vnc in 13.04-13.10
<Xardas3000> you may help me?
<koegs> Xardas3000: yes
<koegs> http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<Xardas3000> thx
<Geoff1000> I'm getting the 'password to unlock keyring' pop-up nuisancein 13.10. What's the solution?
<Geoff1000> I've solved it before but I've forgotten.
<Geoff1000> started after installing the latest Nvidia driver
<xubuntu509> hi
<zack_> anyone has suggestions about how to make own xubuntu12.04 live cd? i have tried UCK, but it seems that i can only customize the apps, i also need to customize the appearance.
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<xubuntu656> Alright theres something thats been bothering me, xubuntu beginner here, how do I change the time on my desktop clock?
<GridCube> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<GridCube> xubuntu656, ^
<brauleinchen> i need a program that read text directly from a pdf file
<GridCube> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in saucy
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !search orca
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> !find orca
<ubottu> Found: gnome-orca, ngorca
<GridCube> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.1-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 733 kB, installed size 5876 kB
<GridCube> brauleinchen, ^
<brauleinchen> orca cool
<Orioa> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Orioa> oops sorry
<Orioa> is anyone here?
<holstein> Orioa: you should be able to see a list of nicks.. if you have a question, just ask
<Orioa> ok ty
<Orioa> i was just wondering what format a wallpaper need to be to use as a log in background
<holstein> Orioa: as a "log"?
<Orioa> no a background for the log in window
<holstein> Orioa: i would just look at my current one, and emulate it
<Orioa> ok ty
<holstein> Orioa: or, search around for guides with drop-ins, and you could repace those with your own images that match the same specs
<Orioa> k
<Orioa> i will search again
<xubuntu736> hi guys, just wanted to let you know I'm experiencing a very slow install from an USB disk
<xubuntu736> it's not slow to boot from USB, it's slow when installing on a 8core+ssd computer
<xubuntu736> and when I say slow, I mean, it is still installing, after 3 hours
<rowboatnick> xubuntu736: are you installing on a usb disk?
<koegs> xubuntu736: you can try to add the option "toram" while booting from the usb-stick, maybe it will be faster :)
<rowboatnick> if its from one, it does not make sense, but if its to one, it would
<koegs> or did you check "install updates from internet" (dont know the real option name) while installing and you have a slow internet connection?
<xubuntu736> koegs, I suspect that's the issue, although I'm at work...
<xubuntu736> might be a bad mirror?
<xubuntu736> it is installing on hdd, because mount shows
<xubuntu736> - /dev/sdb5 on /target type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<xubuntu736> now, for the last 20 minutes it's staying at "removing extra packages", this doesn't seem to depened on network speed
<Wilsonb> Howdy
<xubuntu736> will try the "toram" option, bbl
<Wilsonb> What is the best option to make image backup for xubuntu running on a mini pc Arm 7 ?
<Wilsonb> I used a windows application to plash seperate fioes on stick.
<Wilsonb> Flash
<Wilsonb2> Test
<Wilsonb2> What is the best way to complelty backup xubuntu running on a mini pc stick Arm 7?
<GridCube> Wilsonb2, you mean a whole backup?
<GridCube> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Wilsonb2> Thanks
<MarcFalck> http://oi42.tinypic.com/etvbx4.jpg
<MarcFalck> is the invisible tab an xubuntu 14.04 issue?
<uflaig> hello everyone, tried to immigrate to the awesome manager and I'm facing some issues right now, atm it seems I cannot change the gtk interface, can somebody help me out?
<brainwash> MarcFalck: 14.04 has not been released yet, you should ask in #ubuntu+1, #xubuntu-devel or simply create a launchpad bug report
<MarcFalck> aha, figured this would be the wrong channel, thanks
<brainwash> uflaig: you mean the gtk theme?
<uflaig> brainwash: I think so
<brainwash> did xfsettingsd get started after login?
<brainwash> I assume that you are not using the default xubuntu session, right?
<uflaig> brainwash: it's an awesome session I believe
<uflaig> not even sure if xfsettingsd got started
<uflaig> brainwash: turns out xfsettingsd has not been started
<brainwash> so does starting it manually allow you to change the theme via the xfce settings manager?
<uflaig> brainwash: thanks a lot brainwash, it appears I am able to change the themes now, do you know by any chance how I can autostart xfsettings?
<uflaig> yes it does
<brainwash> this article might be helpful
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<brainwash> on top of that, you should join #awesome for awesome related questions :)
<uflaig> again thanks a lot, will read that now, unfortunately I was on #awesome, they thought something was wrong with my gtk
<uflaig> as you can see it was a xfce related issue
<uflaig> more or less
<brainwash> alternatively you use the xubuntu session and replace xfwm4 by awesome
<brainwash> replace with
<uflaig> that's possible?
<brainwash> yes :)
<brainwash> so you basically replace the window manager which gets loaded after login
<brainwash>  ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<uflaig> how do I do that? Now that you mention it I remember I read an ubuntu article a few days ago, but it didn't explained it in detail how to do so
<brainwash> you open this file and replace "xfwm4" with "awesome"
<uflaig> mhhhhh, directory xfce-perchannel-xml doesnt exists
<uflaig> oh wait
<brainwash> the next line contains "--replace", it's a parameter for xfwm4 to kill the current window manager before starting, if I recall it correctly, awesome does not provide this option, so you could simply delete this line
<brainwash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169880/how-can-i-change-the-xfce-window-manager-to-awesome
<brainwash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/143376/how-to-change-xfce4-default-window-manager
<brainwash> ^ :D
<koegs> i have xfsettingsd in my awesome autostart :)
<uflaig> oh yeah I remember the first link, didn't changed at all heh, but the second is new
<koegs> my way: just start awesome-session via login and then start xfsettingsd (and other thing) via awesome-"autostart"
<uflaig> koegs: and by awesome autostart you mean to write it into the rc.lua file?
<koegs> uflaig: yes
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6607363/ <- my autostart in a seperate lua file
<koegs> afk
<brainwash> too much awesome talk here :P
<uflaig> thanks koegs, I will consider that!
<Slesa> Hi all, has anyone an idea why google calendar tab in thunderbird shows garbage?
<brainwash> since recently?
<brainwash> maybe a faulty thunderbird or addon update
<Slesa> On a freshly installed system
<Slesa> With 12.10, it looked ok
<brainwash> I don't use thunderbird or google calendar, so I cannot confirm this issue
<Slesa> Maybe I'd better look for a better calendar tool
<Wilsonb> Using Vino vnc server in xubuntu since Teamviwer wouldnt(get error saying it only works for i386) .. works great but, cant figure out how to get it runng before log in. Menning, I turn on the T428 mini Pc stick and it boots up with vino server running before login
<holstein> Wilsonb: that just automatically works for me in ubuntu.. are you using stock ubuntu/xubuntu? or some custom distro that is made for that "stick" pc?
<holstein> Wilsonb: thats an ARM chip, correct?
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Wilsonb> Yes
<Wilsonb> Rk3188
<holstein> Wilsonb: i would try the arm channel refernced there.. thats closer to what you have than stock xubuntu
<holstein> anyways, thats what teamviewer doesnt work
<Wilsonb> Ok, thanks
<holstein> Wilsonb: you can always add whatever is needed to an autostart, manually
<pobric> hello,can I install xubuntu 13.10 on my older machine 512mb ram 1.8 Ghz processor ? And does it been slow or fast ? please answer correct.
<holstein> pobric: yes
<pobric> slow or fast ?
<holstein> pobric: it wont make your machine any faster or slower
<holstein> pobric: it'll work as advertised and designed.. are there "faster" options? sure.. but xubuntu is a nice balance or speed and function
<holstein> balance of*
<pobric> <holstein> whether it will be faster than Linux Mint 13 Xfce?
<holstein> pobric: mint is based on ubuntu, and xubuntu uses xfce
<holstein> pobric: on that hardware, i would expect similar performance.. nothing is going to make that machine have more memory.. and that is the bottleneck
<holstein> pobric: what would i do? look for memory for it.. you can likely max that machine out for under $10 us at some used shop.. or, install a lighter DE into whatever OS you are using
<holstein> !lubuntu | pobric
<ubottu> pobric: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> pobric: i feel like i could configure xfce and use it just fine on that hardware, however
<pobric> ok ubottu thanks
<pobric> so how to configure xfce ?
<holstein> pobric: ubottu is a bot.. i asked it to get that link for you
<holstein> pobric: i configure it to be lighter.. more appropriate for that hardware in question
<pobric> hooooooooow to configure it to bee lighter and fasterr ?
<holstein> pobric: removing things.. using lighter alternatives.. not adding panels.. less and less and less
<holstein> pobric: *nothing* will make that hardware any faster.. its just about using less resources
<Sysi> xubuntu's gonna run just fine, but something like a webbrowsr is gonna eat up all of your memory and there's not really much you can do
<holstein> yup ^^
<pobric> ok thanks lot
<holstein> memory is so resonable these days...
<Sysi> ddr2 isn't so cheap anymore
<holstein> its nothing to sit around and use a machine with 512 of ram over though....
<holstein> between that and purchasing some memory, id get the wallet out
<cell> don't all talk at once please
<knome> cell, this isn't a chatting channel
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
#xubuntu 2013-12-21
<xubuntu992> hello room
<xubuntu992> im kinda curious if anyone has a solution for a simple issue im having with xubuntu 12.04 lts, i have just installed it to an older beige system with an onboard intel celeron and i810 graphics (integrated) now for some odd reason i seem to get a white screen with garbled text during bootup, however xfce displays just fine, albeit the resolution is slightly too high but that is adjustable
<xubuntu992> does anyone know how to straighten that out, I have already tried adjusting the settings for grub to force the screen resolution but the boot screen seems off
<us|0gb> That sounds like what my sister has on Mint.
<us|0gb> No idea how to fix it though.
<xubuntu992> also, I had made sure, intel drivers were installed and even changed them out onto another version in which dpkg and xorg threw a hissyfit and threw me into the terminal with a broken dependency and a nonworking desktop
<xubuntu992> and exactly, i have no idea why it does this, this machine is not new by any means and shouldnt have any driver problem imo, even winderps knows what to do on that hw
<xubuntu992> hmm ok, well thanks though anyway
<xubuntu992> sorry for the rant too but it frustrates me that it has these problems on ancient hardware, i just feel like it should be plug n play by now, tbt, its this box is gonna mine dogecoin xD
<xubuntu992> much doge doge so many coin
<us|0gb> Yeah, I know how you feel about hardware issues. My graphics are bugged up due to a bad graphics card. I don't need something powerful, I just want my panel to display correctly.
<xubuntu992> if all goes well (the software may require it but not sure) id like to disable the desktop on it alltogether
<xubuntu992> my home server had the same fiasco on debian with an nvidia card (also older beige system) and i went through a 2 day event squinting at it til i finally was able to load up the proprietary and correct it
<xubuntu992> and sheesh, did it overheat?
<atreus_> I have an issue with my menus in xfce, anyone know how to make the separators invisible?
<us|0gb> I'm running without the proprietary firmware. The card might work with it, but it's not worth it to me. I prefer to be free.
<us|0gb> atreus_: Right click on the separator and choose "properties".
<us|0gb> Set style to "transparent".
<atreus_> us|0gb: this is in the right click menus
<us|0gb> Sorry, I don;t know how to fix the bugged-up menus.
<atreus_> dang, any idea where the separator image file is kept?
<xubuntu992> I see, like I stated, I understand new hardware, like a high end gpu used for gaming, but these machines are really old junkers and shouldnt need that babysitting from a proprietary driver
<xubuntu992> if anything, by now it should be baked into the free one how to handle them
<xubuntu992> im reinstalling now from breaking things, soon as that completes i think im going to turn in, its late, i can play with this more tomorrow
<us|0gb> Yeah, I know how that feels too. I reinstalled the system four times this week alone to deal with messes caused by apt and aptitude.
<us|0gb> Good night!
<xubuntu992> they can be fixed but it wasnt worth it being a fresh installation
<xubuntu992> my fear is my server, when that hardware gets upgraded in the future, how am I going to move all the configuration it got over to the new system :eek!
<us|0gb> I often don't know how to fix without reinstalling. But I built a reset script that should minimize my need to reinstall in the future.
<us|0gb> You'll have to find and copy the config files, I guess.
<xubuntu992> yeah, that is a long way off though, I dont plan on any of that for a good while yet, so as long as we keep humming away, I should be ok, then again I have moved from box to box before with images and surprisingly it didnt puke
<xubuntu992> only itll probably be clean as itll also go from x86 to x64 at that point, as I will actually build a purpose built rig for the task
<xubuntu992> I moved a mint debian from a vm to an older clamshell dell which actually took just fine
<xubuntu992> those folks arent even computer literate, just an old dell they chose to keep rather than retire post xp life
<xubuntu992> and its been solid for them
<xubuntu992> only real adjustment honestly was explaining to them how an antivirus was not necessary anymore on a linux machine
<xubuntu007> is the voice indicator fixed with 14.04 alpha 1?
<xubuntu992> their needs are simple really as users but hey, i figure linux is great with older users and those with simple needs, its a system that you setup and it just works
<us|0gb> Not sure, my system is based on 12.04.
<us|0gb> Yeah, it works as long as you aren't constantly messing with things like I am.
<Sysi> you can fix the indocator on 13.10 too, no need to run alpha software
<xubuntu992> lol amen to that, long as the updates dont break it :( too
<us|0gb> Still, Windows breaks even if you don't mess with it,
<xubuntu992> meh, ive dialed in winderps pretty decently and had minimal issues, if things are done right and you tune it to run about as lean as itll go without messing with anything you normally do itll run like a boss
<xubuntu992> win7 just hums along for me
<xubuntu007> which is the channel of gnome ubuntu here on irc/
<us|0gb> I imagine it would be #ubuntu-gnome , but I don't know. I'm not even on Ubuntu.
<xubuntu007> yeah indeed
<Sysi> internet confirms #ubuntu-gnome
<Sysi> btw. linux systems works just fine even if you mess with them, you just need to know what you're doing :P
<us|0gb> If you know what you're doing, you aren't messing with them; you're configuring them.
<Sysi> ubuntu might not be the best in this aspect, debian or fedora are tested more outside the default setup
<us|0gb> Debian tends to bite me. Fedora outright hates me.
<xubuntu992> i see, i just tend to be bitten by driver issues on legacy pcs for unknown reasons
<xubuntu992> i always thought that an older machine should be known how to be dealt with by the free default drivers loaded at installtion, not need 2 + days of configuring to get things where they need to be'
<xubuntu992> I seem to be bit by beige boxes
<us|0gb> Life was so easy when I used Xubuntu .... Or at least computing was.
<xubuntu992> heh my issue is happening in xubuntu
<us|0gb> Yeah, I know. It doesn't work for every situation, but it worked for my use case.
<xubuntu992> if i can get this figured out itll be fine, half of me is debating debian though, because the software I do need is identical, just debian has it flagged as "unstable"
<xubuntu992> im afraid of a dependancy nightmare in the ensuing install if i pull it into 7.3
<bekks> xubuntu992: How about stating the actual issue you are facing?
<xubuntu992> I did earlier, and noone knew the solution
<bekks> I had to scrool too much text :)
<bekks> *scroll even
<xubuntu992> i see, essentially the add version is xubuntu12.04, intel i810 integrated graphics and the issue was that during boot it would display the screen as white with garbled text, xfce and the terminal inside of it however, look just fine, same would go for a tty prompt
<xubuntu992> being 4 am in my part of the world, im just wrapping up a reinstallation after breaking things from playing with drivers and heading to bed, ill deal with this more tomorrow
<bekks> So which GPU driver did you install?
<xubuntu992> it was an intel driver, from another distro  I would imagine, it was in synaptic
<xubuntu992> and the xorg intel driver was loaded
<bekks> From another distro? I dont believe that.
<xubuntu992> I dont mean distro, another version, im sorry *4 am is getting to me
<bekks> And which driver was it then?
<xubuntu992> the reinstall was already occuring, i cant recall the name right now, it was another listed intel driver inside of the search for the xorg one
<bekks> "another", "some" - sorry, too vague to bother further.
<xubuntu992> doesnt really affect me hombre, im on my way to bed in about 10 minutes after this grub installation
<xubuntu992> ok well im going to bed, deal with this among the living
<xubuntu992> goodnight everyone
<haled> When I try to login to xubuntu's GDM with the main account it sends me back to the login screen, but the guest account seems to be working fine. What can I do?
<xubuntu145> Is there way to get unity like window tiling in xubuntu? (holding titlebar, can put up down left right coner to tile window)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu145, the various docks might have that functionality .. cairo-dock?  docky?
<tobitobsy> hi, i'm doing the yearly maintenance on my mom's computerwhich runs ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the xubuntu desktop. i just ran ubuntu-support-status and am surprised to see that xubuntu-desktop and many other packes are listed as unsupported. why is this?
<TheSheep> cfhowlett: actually it's not the dock
<TheSheep> xubuntu145: recent xubutnu should support this
<tobitobsy> also, why can't i "send to channel" on #ubuntu ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu145: you can enable it in window manager tweaks
<TheSheep> tobitobsy: probably because you were banned, go to ubuntu-ops and ask
<tobitobsy> TheSheep: i wasn't banned. maybe the webchat is in general? i'll ask there
<TheSheep> tobitobsy: someone else who used that ip before you could have been
<tobitobsy> yes that'd be possible, if unlikely
<ObrienDave> do you have an evil twin? :P
<tobitobsy> now that would definitely explain it. but i'm not aware of him.
<tobitobsy> my mom can be diabolic sometime, but i doubt she knows what irc is
<ObrienDave> weirder things have happened
<ObrienDave> ya never know
<tobitobsy> oh, do you think you know the answers to my  original question?
<TheSheep> I think it's normal, I just checked mine
<tobitobsy> hmm, so canonical only supports unity?
<ObrienDave> just looked also, 95% come from various PPAs. I don't have a problem with any of them
<tobitobsy> http://pastie.org/private/13rhzz1aweoobp5xf8pfq is what i got
<tobitobsy> xubuntu-desktop is probably not from some PPA ;)
<ObrienDave> no, but i recognize most of your list. i wouldn't worry about them too much
<tobitobsy> so you don't think it impacts security support?
<ObrienDave> nah, as long as you have security repos enabled
<tobitobsy> well that alone doesn't ensure you only have packages which get security support installed
<ObrienDave> this is true
<tobitobsy> i.e. medibuntu used to be enabled here and there were old packages installed from there.
<ObrienDave> medibuntu went *poof*
<cfhowlett> tobitobsy, medibuntu is no longer ...
<tobitobsy> i'm aware, but how do i find out the ones  which are now not getting security updates?
<tobitobsy> i tried with "apt-show-versions|grep -v uptodate" which lists a whole bunch as being "newer than version available in archive", but i seem to have failed in my attempts to downgrade them.
<tobitobsy> so how would you go about this?
<ObrienDave> i have no clue on that
<TheSheep> there is this apt-purge-ppa command
<Sysi> I guess xubuntu-desktop is marked as not supported because it isn't 5 year LTS like unity but 3, maybe it's been accidentally marked as not supported after normal 18 months
<TheSheep> that removes a ppa from your sources and all packages that were installed from it
<nikolam> didn't know medibuntu is gone
<ObrienDave> current support for non-server is 9 months
<cfhowlett> nikolam, ubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of that stuff now
<Sysi> ObrienDave: but when 12.04 was released it was still 18, same for 12.10
<ObrienDave> nikolam, yup, about 3-4 months ago
<nikolam> cfhowlett, thanks for that info
<ObrienDave> Sysi, true
<tobitobsy> hmm frankly i don't think ppa-purge would help, since tese are not PPA packages. also ppa-purge has never worked reliably for me.
<xubuntu169> have a problem with xfce on 13.10. Although I can use properties to edit the default menu the menu on the desktop is not identical to the one being edited.
<zierka> hi! I have a problem with the resolution of my external monitor, can someone help me?
<zierka>  hi! I have a problem with the resolution of my external monitor, can someone help me? (2)
<GridCube> !details | zierka
<ubottu> zierka: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zierka> I have a problem with the resolution of my external display on xubuntu 13.10. I attached an lcd monitor to my Ivy bridge laptop with intel hd 4000 video card. My problem is I can't set the resolution of the external display to the native resolution. In Settings Manager > Display > the available resolutions are 1024x768, 800x600, 848x480, 640x480. I have no 1280x1024, which is the native resolution. I *know* that it supports that resolution and that is th
<zierka> e normal native, because I checked it on windows. xrandr outputs the same resolutions. Any ideas why there is no 1280x1024?
<zierka> It's a 19 inch old samsung syncmaster 940n lcd monitor.
<schreber> is there any specific way I can make the terminal open in full screen whenever I open it?
<xubuntu899> Does anyone know if xubuntu 13.10 has the broadcom card support already installed on loading? i tried using the ubuntu 13.10 distro on my netbook but it was using too many reesources and it worked with my wifi card right off the bat.
<Sysi> xubuntu899: xubuntu has same hardware support as ubuntu
<xubuntu899> ok so do you think that it will work right off the bat with my network card and i wont have to go throught the process of installing the STA driver
<bekks> That process takes about two minutes.
<Sysi> there are different broadcom chips, mine works out of the box
<xubuntu899> ive followed all the guides on installing the dirvers and they never worked with lubuntu. ubuntu worked but like i said too many resources. im going to try out xubuntu
<bekks> The only difference is the GUI.
<bekks> You still have to install the same drivers as you did before.
<xubuntu899> then why did i not have to install the drivers when installing ubuntu
<bekks> xubuntu899: Ubuntu and Xubuntu have the SAME hardware support. It is just a different GUI.
<Reuthermonkey> Hello all.
<Reuthermonkey> Installing xubuntu 13.10 to a system using a usb drive as its only storage. any major issues I should be expecting?
<Reuthermonkey> other than what google will reveal?
<xubuntu717> I HAVE A LAPTOP THAT I WANT USE BUT CAN FING OS FROM MY LAPTOP
<bekks> Dont shout please. We can read lowercase too.
<Travis> Hello.
<Travis> Xubuntu wants to take forever at making my screen come back up, when opening the laptop lid.  What causes this?
<Travis> Does anyone here know what causes my laptop to take forever to turn on the screen, after closing it?
<Sysi> does it go to hibernate? do you need to press some button?
<Sysi> how much is "forever"?
<Travis> I close the lid.  It turns black.  When I try to open the lid, it stays black and never comes back up.
<Sysi> that's normal for all non-apple laptops I've ever seen
<Travis> oh sure!  Now that I've talked to you about it, it quits doing it.
<Sysi> complaining in irc usually helps
<Sysi> seen it countless times
<Travis> I won't ever go apple.
<Travis> It would have to be the only computer on earth before that would happen.
<Sysi> nice battery life and touchpad, better steam selection than on linux and silverlight videos work
<Sysi> though I prefer usability of xfce
<Travis> That's why I like xubuntu.
<Travis> It is most like Windows, in the way you access menus.
<Travis> I find it really hard to use Unity.
<Sysi> unity has some silly mishaps, I prefer gnome-shell over it and xfce over gnome-shell because I have more options
<Sysi> kde would be great, but it never seems quite bug-free
<ROPA> apple is little better than windows with respect to privacy, open sourse as used in 'buntu's is the only os I'll use.
<Travis> I am running Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 640m.
<us^0gb> I don't know about being most like Windows. I like Xfce for the fact that it usually does not remind me of Windows. Though that Xfce task manager is pretty Windows-like ....
<Travis> am not on it now, but have that computer on.
<Travis> brb, switching to it now.
<Travis> ok am on it now :D
<Travis> If I could do everything I wanted on Xubuntu,  I'd dump Winblows in a heartbeat.
<us^0gb> I can do everything I need in Xubuntu, so I keep it on a USB drive for when my other distribution isn't cutting it.
<Sysi> I've never used xfce's task manager, top, ps and kill* feel more handy
<Travis> My gf refuses to use Windows, so she's spreading her open source happiness to me :D
<sideup66> hello, i need help with xubuntu 12.04 lts
<sideup66> im writing because im having a problem with the boot screen, while the system is booting and this also occurs in the tty prompt, the screen is displayed with a white background and the white text is garbled
<sideup66> does anyone know how to rectify this issue with the os, this is a clean install fresh off the disc with no modifications as of yet
<holstein> !nomodeset | sideup66
<ubottu> sideup66: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> i would just do what it takes to get to a live desktop, and test hardare.. ram, hard drive.. remove the current installation from the equation.. then, i would look into nomodeset or different graphics drivers if needed.. the vesa driver would be an option for me as well
<sideup66> fair enough will do, this application is on a beige box system, also does it matter that the issue persists past boot into the tty prompts as well
<sideup66> does the vesa driver pertain to intel integrated chipsets as well?
<holstein> sideup66: the color wont matter at all, i assure you .. the driver support can cause that, as well as bad hardware
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<sideup66> i see, it currently uses the xorg-intel driver by what I have researched already
<holstein> sideup66: then, you can try another, since the graphics are "garbled" for you.. assuming you have troubleshooted the other options mentioned
<holstein> sideup66: i usually do whatever it takes to get to a live desktop before installation.. live.. from the cd, before installing to the hard drive
<sideup66> actually, for some strange reason the live disk boots fine, the grub menu shows and boot procedure is all well there
<holstein> sideup66: then, that supports that the hard disk could be the issue.. or your currently installed OS
<sideup66> on a clean install i just literally installed and shut down last evening?
<holstein> sideup66: whats the difference in the LIVE cd and the installed OS? did you apply updates during the install? if not, then one main difference is the hard drive, which is *old* and could be damaged, if you havent tested it
<holstein> if you applied upgrades during the install then the newer kernel could be causing issues with the grphics driver support that the older one on the live CD didnt
<sideup66> no nothing had been done at this point since installation
<sideup66> it is literally clean, also update didnt help in previous attempt
<sideup66> right now going to try the parameters mentioned for grub
<holstein> that wont fix the failing hardware, if that is the issue
<holstein> sideup66: nothing software will fix that drive if its the issue
<sideup66> the drive seems to work fine, it was used in this machine before and when formatted and installed to no issues were presented
<holstein> sideup66: if you havent tested, you are assuming
<holstein> sideup66: it *can* be causing the issue, and you will be wasting time with software solutions if its the problem
<holstein> sideup66: if the driver in the kernel on the live CD supported the graphics, then the same kernel that got installed should be supporting it
<holstein> sideup66: could be the cable to the hard drive...
<sideup66> i see, also i just checked for the vesa driver and it is indeed installed under xorg-xvideo-xvesa , also to note there are entries listed for lts-raring and lts-horntail
<sideup66> are these from different ubuntu editions?
<balsaq> hi everyone
<holstein> sideup66: you dont need to "install" the vesa driver.. you would need to configure the system to use it.. you could put a custom xorg.conf in place
<holstein> sideup66: all the drivers you would need for intel hardware are included in the kernel
<sideup66> I see, and sounds good, i am trying nomodset right now as I have a feeling its a simple issue with drivers loading too soon and the shell formats itself that way keeping it in that state
<sideup66> if this does not help I will try the vesa configuration next
<holstein> sideup66: the drivers are in the kernel, and load the same as the load in the live CD
<holstein> sideup66: vesa and nomodeset should be utilizing a "safe graphics mode"
<holstein> sideup66: you can boot the machine from the recovery kernel mode to get to a root shell, and see if the system is working or not
<sideup66> I see, as I stated I remember another distro using that combination without issues in the past, this machine is a bit of a beige so specifics are fuzzy
<holstein> sideup66: if it were me, i would run a smart test on the hard drive, since that is the biggest difference in the live environment (which you say worked) and the installed OS
<holstein> sideup66: the color is irrelevant.. so is the age, other than to help determine that parts *can* be failing.. such as the hard drive and/or the grahpics card
<sideup66> how could you test the graphics card mainly
<holstein> sideup66: take it to another machine.. use another graphics card in the machine.. test it with a live CD.. some other more specific ways electronically that i wouldnt know how to do
<sideup66> no extra card lying about so that option is out, I could always fsck the disk....
<holstein> sideup66: or, just test it.. with a smart test..
<holstein> fsck, nor any other software will fix a broken drive
<xubuntu732> hi can some one give a little hand here please, got a problem with the update manage keeps failing the download package and bombs out.
<balsaq> can u elaborate a bit more on that xub
<bekks> balsaq: He left long ago.
<balsaq> vague question
<bekks> Quit message at 23:24 - long ago :)
<balsaq> yeah i beter get those time stamps back in there
<balsaq> test
<balsaq> ok got them
<balsaq> no one helped him?
<bekks> He waited for 10 minutes and left the channel without a further comment.
<balsaq> i still use synaptics but i have heard i dont need too anymore
<bekks> ?
<balsaq> SPM
<bekks> What are you talking about?
<balsaq> when i see updates
<balsaq> i run synaptics package manager
<bekks> And?
<balsaq> i like it
<bekks> Good.
<balsaq> seems very effective
<bekks> It is capable of installing and removing software.
<balsaq> then i run the autoremove command but prolly dont have too
<balsaq> seems to keep things tidy here though
#xubuntu 2013-12-22
<Akarin-desu> I'm having issues with install Xubuntu. The  computer keeps rebooting before it even gets out of the Q/A phase of the installation.
<glenrock> i'd like to create a script to maximize my volume.    in debian I would use this command:   amixer set PCM 100%
<glenrock> any idea what i would use in xubuntu 13.10?
<glenrock> disregard, found something that works for me:   amixer set Master 100%
<Unit193> glenrock: Could set both, just to make sure.  I know muteing master will also mute PCM, and unmuting will not unmute PCM so I have to unmute both.
<glenrock> thanks Unit193.  i'll test that now
<Unit193> -e
<glenrock> Unit193: yep, that does the trick.  Thanks!    All this to make sure my alarm clock wakes me up ;)
<Unit193> Heh, that's important.  I've got mine to mute at night and unmute in the morning so any sounds that happen will not awake anyone.  I'd guess that you have it set to unmute and set to 100%?
<glenrock> exactly
<glenrock> and then i set up a cron job to run the script every day in the early morning
<tabeaux> I have installed 13.04 and added a couple launchers to the desktop but they keep disappearing. Any idea how to make the launchers stay put?
<Bosi> Hello everyone, What should I do to prevent my monitor to automatically black out after inactivity? It is kind of annoying when I'm watching a movie and suddently the screen blacks out for "inactivity"
<SonikkuAmerica> Head into the Settings Manager and pick "Screensaver" or "Brightness and Lock" (or something similar)
<Bosi> on screen saver there is nothing checked
<Bosi> I can't find Brightness and Lock (in my case it is in Portuguese, so I couldn't find a similar word for that)
<SonikkuAmerica> "Brilho e Lock"?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or even "Opções de Energia?"
<Bosi> Well, in "Gerenciador de Energia" which would be something like "Power Management"
<Bosi> both options of inactivity and power down the monitor are settled to "never"
<Bosi> BUT, I noticed my XFCE has a lot of bugs. Session and Startup functions for example doesn't respond even with a lot of workarounds...
<Bosi> I wonder if it is the same in this case.
<SonikkuAmerica> It could be... But you made sure that in "Screensaver" that it was set to "No Screen Saver" instead of "Only 1" or "Random" or "Blank Screen Only"?
<Bosi> No screen saver.
<Bosi> Other options that I'v had trouble it are, even though it is marked to when I close the laptop to Hibernate (and yes, I activated it) it doesn't respond to this action.
<Bosi> all these problems appeared when I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10...
<SonikkuAmerica> Hm. I just rang up a couple of guys in another channel, maybe they could help if they're anywhere near their machines..
<Bosi> Yeah... I'm kind of giving up on 13.10.... guess I'll just wait a few more months and do a fresh install for 14.04 instead of upgrading it from 13.10-14.04.
<Bosi> When I did the upgrade was when everything went downhill.
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you sure you didn't touch anything during the upgrade...?
<Bosi> anything.
<SonikkuAmerica> Just making sure.
<Bosi> haha it is ok... I mean, people warned me that the best thing is always to do was a fresh install.
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you make sure the power settings were the same for all the power configurations? (AC Power, Battery)
<Bosi> yup.
<SonikkuAmerica> And you're completely updated?
<Bosi> If every option that I checked on XCFE was working properly, it would be beautiful haha
<Bosi> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> You might try just a fresh install of 13.10 from a Live image (selecting "Reinstall" at the prompt)
<dougbb> does anyone know off hand if the 13.10 bug where gtk windows grow every time you re-open them is fixed in the latest update?
<SonikkuAmerica> Can't say... Never had a problem with that using Xubutu
<SonikkuAmerica> *Xubuntu
<Bosi> SonikkuAmerica, will I have to do a backup and lose all my configurations? If that's the case I might just wait a few months until 14.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep.
<dougbb> I've had a lot of wacky problems with 13.10, my 13.04 was great, on a clean install but same /home
<Bosi> I might do that then! Thanks!
<dougbb> anyone else experiencing that growing window problem?
<xubuntu273> Just upgraded to 13.10 and would like to contribute to the development bug reporting. Don't know how to edit the wiki page with my config info...
<xubuntu273> OK then, guess I'll look somewhere else.
<Jumpie> hey guys
<Jumpie> been having a bear of a time getting ubuntu 13.10 to handle my ati drivers correctly, so i reinstalled xubuntu 12.10, supposedly more stable, but whats wierd is, both times with ubuntu 13 my lan drivers were detected immediatley upon install, asrock motherboard with standard atheros chipset...with xubuntu 12.10 it says no network connection, lspci shows the device and lshw shows network
<Jumpie> unclaimed...device is not blacklisted
<Jumpie> is there any possible way to try to kick start this thing or assign a geneeric driver without the hassle of trying to find a driver and put it on a usb drive
<liamf5r> I have problems updating 12.04lts desktop, it will not install or delete packages
<xubuntu634> Hello, why is it that alt+space works to bring up my window operations menu on everything but xfce terminal?
<xubuntu642> hi there, after installing 13.10 i installed updates now when i log in the screen is blank with no icons?
<xubuntu642> hi there, after installing 13.10 i installed updates now when i log in the screen is blank with no icons?
<kraut> hoi
<kraut> i've got an issue with my windows in xfce on 13.10. some windows arent able to maximaze and f.e. "run" doesn't got any window at all: https://dreamland.netzdeponie.de/~kraut/temp/Bildschirmfoto%20-%2022.12.2013%20-%2010:36:39.png
<kraut> could anybody give me please a hint what i could try to fix this?
<xubuntu197> hello someone has had problems with their sound preferences on xubuntu?
<xubuntu197> I cannot find my sound preferences anywhere?
<xubuntu197> this is really weird
<xubuntu197> is anyone there?
<ObrienDave> nope
<xubuntu197> ok, as your replying, it seems your there...
<bekks> xubuntu197: Look at "/names"
<xubuntu197> ok I will try this
<xubuntu197> the terminal cannot find anything
<xubuntu197> ???
<bekks> Which command are you using?
<xubuntu197> the one bekks proposed
<xubuntu197> "/names"
<xubuntu197> I mean you
<bekks> Thats not a terminal command. Thats a command for your irc client to show you all names in this channel.
<xubuntu197> ok
<xubuntu197> what is a irc client?
<xubuntu197> sorry
<bekks> xubuntu197: The program you are using to write in here.
<xubuntu197> ok
<xubuntu197> well I tried to type it in but also nothing
<bekks> aDoesnt matter actually.
<bekks> The number of attendiees in this channel is irrelevant to your problem.
<xubuntu197> your trying to say?
<xubuntu197> what else can I try, I am not really a computer nerd, so I am a bit lost
<bekks> Forget about "/names" at all. What is the actual issue you are facing using ubuntu?
<xubuntu197> the thing is, that since yesterday my microphone stopped working during my skype session
<xubuntu197> at first I thougt it was the mic
<xubuntu197> but then when I wanted to check the sound preferences I couln't find them in my system
<xubuntu197> which is kinda weird
<xubuntu197> there is no such Icon
<ObrienDave> run alsamixer from terminal. press f4
<ObrienDave> what do you see for capture?
<xubuntu197> Can you please explain this for a computer idiot
<ObrienDave> or digital
<xubuntu197> what should I out into terminal
<ObrienDave> open terminal
<ObrienDave> enter alsamixer
<xubuntu197> ok
<ObrienDave> press enter key
<xubuntu197> done
<ObrienDave> press f4
<xubuntu197> done
<ObrienDave> what do you see for capture and digital?
<xubuntu197> capture seems normal
<ObrienDave> what is the value?
<xubuntu197> but digital is really low
<xubuntu197> 95
<xubuntu197> digital 24
<ObrienDave> what is value of mic boost
<xubuntu197> 100
<ObrienDave> press f6
<xubuntu197> done
<xubuntu197> hda intel is 0
<ObrienDave> does it list your sound/capture device? what is selected? (dot)
<xubuntu197> I think standard
<xubuntu197> there is a line marked at "standard"
<xubuntu197> and a dot( or zero) at "hda intel"
<ObrienDave> ok, when did mic stop working?
<xubuntu197> yesterday, during the skype session
<xubuntu197> and when I test it you can only hear weird sounds
<ObrienDave> have you rebooted since then?
<xubuntu197> yes
<xubuntu197> I tried it again this morning
<ObrienDave> dang, I don't remember how to restart the service
<xubuntu197> the other integrated mic also doesn't seems to workd
<xubuntu197> weird
<ObrienDave> in terminal, type pulseaudio --start
<xubuntu197> like with the line?
<ObrienDave> should look something like......
<ObrienDave> N: [pulseaudio] main.c: User-configured server at {9346ae09060023af215799c55298bfbf}unix:/run/user/1000/pulse/native, which appears to be local. Probing deeper.
<xubuntu197> when i put pulseaudio the reply is: deamon already runnig
<xubuntu197> pulseaudio start: too may arguments
<ObrienDave> you say mic boost at 100?
<xubuntu197> yes
<ObrienDave> run alsamixer again
<xubuntu197> ok
<ObrienDave> f4
<xubuntu197> weird now its 0
<ObrienDave> ok, check mic now please
<xubuntu197> probably because I disonnected the mic
<xubuntu197> ;-(
<xubuntu197> sorry
<xubuntu197> again
<xubuntu197> now 100
<ObrienDave> ok, connect mic. if boost at 100 use left/right cursor keys to highlight boost. use up/down keys to set to 0
<xubuntu197> mic boost is set to 0
<ObrienDave> good. please check mic using something other than skype
<xubuntu197> ok
<xubuntu197> I try audacity
<ObrienDave> good, my favorite
<xubuntu197> doesn't seem to work
<xubuntu197> no sound recorded
<ObrienDave> dang, this is external mic?
<xubuntu197> yes
<ObrienDave> does it work elsewhere?
<xubuntu197> but before (when I disconnected th external mic)
<xubuntu197> I tried the internal and with skype it worked
<xubuntu197> I can try with audacity
<ObrienDave> try internal with audacity
<xubuntu197> seems to work
<xubuntu197> has to be the headset
<xubuntu197> thank you for your help!
<ObrienDave> ok. good luck with that
<xubuntu197> have a great holiday!
<ObrienDave> you 2
<xubuntu197> :-)
<pdizzle_> Installing thunarx-python-0.3.0 on Xubuntu 13.10 - how do I know if thunar was built into a non-standard prefix?
<pdizzle_> ./configure complains thunarx-1 is not found but I have the dependencies installed. It suggests adjusting PKG_CONFIG_PATH env var (which isn't set)
<bekks> pdizzle_: Just look where the contents of the thunarx-python-0.3.0 package are installed.
<pdizzle_> thunarx-python-0.3.0 isn't installed yet. It's distributed as an archive then you have to build it
<ObrienDave> you mean THIS .deb file? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webupd8/precise/main/base/thunarx-python
<pdizzle_> Probably. I ended up at http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/bindings/thunarx-python
<pdizzle_> If it's in the precise main repository shouldn't synaptic find it?
<bekks> pdizzle_: apt-cache search thunarx
<bekks> pdizzle_: And if it isnt in the standard repos, it can be found in a PPA like the one mentioned above.
<ObrienDave> that came from the webupd8 ppa
<pdizzle_> OK great. Thank you
<fluffbraunmilk_> switching to chat zilla , hangon.  ....
<fluffybraunmilk> Ok .. I 've got The Beans .. :)
<fluffybraunmilk> Ohdear me .. any devs here .. trying to mount an SD card ...
<fluffybraunmilk> I think I sawa post by Freddy Colins ...
<fluffybraunmilk> **ssaw
<TheSheep> you need a developer to mount an sd card?
<TheSheep> fluffybraunmilk: what is your problem?
<fluffybraunmilk> no, but thank-yo .. how do I check the devices available ... that's Qu. 1 .. but just take it slow .. I've got crimbles ..
<fluffybraunmilk> s/avaiable ... / available ?
<TheSheep> I can't understand what you are writing, can you please use English?
<fluffybraunmilk> Whoopsie .. tiny Workspace error .. but I'm back :)
<fluffybraunmilk> Anywhere .. where was I ..
<fluffybraunmilk> ok so check a devices list is the >proc cat devices . o wait hang-on ...
<fluffybraunmilk> **no wait ......
<fluffybraunmilk> .. I will check on ask ubuntu ...
<bekks> fluffybraunmilk: You should ask a specific question on one line, not abusing . and not using enter as a punctuation sign.
<fluffybraunmilk> Can somebody please let me have freddy-collins profile page on ask ubuntu please ? e.g. http://askubuntu.com/users/?/freddy-collins   feeling the skin abit, today.
<fluffybraunmilk> > please disregard that. apologies. Ahem .
<fluffybraunmilk> How do I list devices e.g. SDD1 to see what devices are listed , in the command line ?
<bekks> fluffybraunmilk: sudo fdisk -l
<fluffybraunmilk> can I have the > cat proc     , of that    f-disk command please ?
<bekks> What?
<bekks> fluffybraunmilk: What are you actually trying to do? Give us the big picture please.
<TheSheep> I think this is a bot
<fluffybraunmilk> this is no bot , I am using KDE endrive on Xubuntu 13.10 -- this is o bot .
<fluffybraunmilk> **no
 * fluffybraunmilk breathes calm.
<bekks> Then keep breathing and describe you actuall support issue please.
<fluffybraunmilk> If > cat /proc/partitions  lists partitions .. what command d I need to type in the terminal to list sdd1 .. e,g. sudo -t cat/proc/sdd1 ??
 * fluffybraunmilk squints his eyes ..
<bekks> fluffybraunmilk: Did you read what I told you? sudo fdisk -l
<fluffybraunmilk> bekks,  That doesn't work as I am using the KDE pendrive and Xubuntu 13.10 , to create a ' sdd ' image of Xubuntu 13.10 to restore the files/packages to the original Xubuntu application .
<fluffybraunmilk> I think ' freddy collins ' had the command on one of his posts for 11th December 2013, however I do not have access to search for his posts of askubunu.com
<fluffybraunmilk> Would you like m to change my nickname to a more preferable nomenclature ?
<fluffybraunmilk> slikem/like me
<fluffybraunmilk> **s/likem/like me
<fluffybraunmilk> **s/like m/like me     ... ?
<fluffybraunmilk> BRBack ..
<fluffybraunmilk> sorry .. I need cinnamon twinning for my diabetes , cough .
<fluffybraunmilk> Anyways .. I think I need -dev help .  .. does anywho know any ?
<bekks> why do you need dev help?
<bekks> What are you actually trying to do?
<WMb6-ollie> bekks, t's an old problem , but I've bondged my Xubuntu 13.10 packages on my N135, and need a command that was described on pone of fredy collins's posts ,dated 11th December 2013 on, askubuntu.com  .. but I don't know how to search for other users' posts . I saw it last night , bu I lost it now .
<WMb6-ollie> **bu/but I lost ...
<WMb6-ollie> s/t's/It's an ...
<WMb6-ollie> s/pone/one of freddy c....
<WMb6-ollie> bekks, I think this may be over your head , though. sorry.
<TheSheep> Perhaps you should return to this channel when you are sober.
<cfhowlett> keyboard tourette syndrome ins't pretty - even when sober
<WMb6-ollie> TheSheep, perhaps you are right, my pestalence , is need to say , somewhat thouglas, lat night .
<WMb6-ollie> **last ..
<TheSheep> Get some sleep and everything will be simpler in the morning.
<bekks> WMb6-ollie: Yeah. You misuse of . and enter is way over my head.
<WMb6-ollie> ok , sory 'bout that .
<WMb6-ollie> **sorry ..
<bekks> And you still havent described a specific problem nor asked a sensible question. Looks like you dont want to get support then.
<WMb6-ollie> it's 2:10pm here .. I guess I just hold on and keep lookin' ..
<WMb6-ollie> leaves ...
<strannik> кто знает wow запустится нормально в xubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !ru|strannik,
<ubottu> strannik,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<uflaig> hello everyone, I installed and used awesome window manager and went back to xfce, now when I boot up my laptop 3, 4 xterminal windows are autostarting all the time, where do I remove those autostart settings?
<uflaig> already checked the session and startup under settings, no entries
<elfy> look in .config/autostart - could be there
<junKa> how can i learn the default installed packages of lets say lubuntu from web?
<SonikkuAmerica> You could investigate by running [ sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ], reading what goes in, and selecting NO when it asks you to continue.
<junKa> good thinking
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, if LXDE is all you want, you could just install the lxde package.
<junKa> i wanna use gnome3 but i got a low resolution
<junKa> and windows are bigger than my screen
<SonikkuAmerica> What like 640?
<junKa> y
<junKa> 600
<junKa> actually
<junKa> 1024x600
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, Xubuntu uses XFCE, is that what you're using now?
<bekks> junKa: Thats the resolution of your display, isnt it - you have a netbook?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<junKa> on xubuntu its fine i can move across the boarder
<junKa> but gnome 3 top panel is solid for some reason
<junKa> bekks: yes indeed
<SonikkuAmerica> What graphics do you have?
<junKa> intel gma4500mhd
<bekks> junKa: gnome3 isnt optimized for thos low resolutions I guess.
<junKa> a con for sure
<SonikkuAmerica> Good luck with that... Mobile Intel graphics are ancient... LXDE would be good anyway.
<junKa> how can i search a package here with the bot
<junKa> !package libvdpau-va-gl
<SonikkuAmerica> Use !info ... Also please !msgthebot
<Slesa1> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Nick7887> Hello! Can anyone tell me if a 64bit iso of Xubuntu (and any flavor of ubuntu) can be ok installing it at a windows 8 UEFI bios system?
<bekks> Nick7887: Sure.
<Nick7887> oh! so i take a option at installer like "install along windows 8" and then i will get the proper boot loader grub2 menu?
<Nick7887> i did a install of a 32bit
<Nick7887> ubuntu iso and the installation went great but when i rebooded my computer i was getting only automatically to windows 8
<Nick7887> like ubuntu never installed
<Nick7887> i did a bit search google and i realeased that the 32bit installer isnt a efi installer
<xubuntu613> sorry disconnected me
<xubuntu883> Olá
<rosemball> hi
<Unit193> !br | xubuntu883
<ubottu> xubuntu883: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu945> Hi people
<xubuntu945> i need help to install xubuntu
<xubuntu945> can you help me pls
<xubuntu945> ok, thanks.. omg
<uBUXUBu> hi
<uBUXUBu> any big news for changes in 1404
<uBUXUBu> 1204 is so ggod im getting bored
<uBUXUBu> good*
<uBUXUBu> hehe just kidding
<xubuntu267> Hi, I have problem with install xubuntu. I try to install on old nb. Instalation work as well, but after done and restart I can boot in system.
<xubuntu267> if I try recovery mode,
<xubuntu267> I see: " Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing. "
<xubuntu267> What I can do for fix it?
<xubuntu267> If I try to boot from CD, everything is work
<xubuntu267> Do you think reinstall is good idea?
<frugalthursday> Hi guys .. quick question ...
<frugalthursday> I have mounted sda5 which Xubuntu , but how do I change to that partition using the terminal ?
<frugalthursday> **which is Xubuntu ...
<koegs> frugalthursday: check mountpoint with "mount", cd to directory
<frugalthursday> so the command is >$mount cd/sda5 ?
<koegs> no, check the directory just with "mount", then "cd /where/is/my/mountpoint"
<frugalthursday> ok wilko ..
#xubuntu 2014-12-15
<rosaecaeruleae> plasma widget wifi, where do I find it? or, how do I activate it?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: you mean, kde plasma?
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, i dont know,
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i would try #kubuntu or a kde channel. not sure about how to use those in xfce
<rosaecaeruleae> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasma-widget-wifi
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: http://askubuntu.com/questions/490289/how-do-i-run-kde-widgets-in-xfce is relevant
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i suggest *not* using them in xfce.. though, you certainly can
<Parabox> Whats up fellas?
<gruntz> Hi. I have problem with tray icons - my dropbox icon is not this system default one: https://i.imgur.com/RuhSzId.png - it worked day or two ago
<brainwash> gruntz: take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/561448/dropbox-3-0-3-ignoring-local-themes-icons
<gruntz> brainwash: thanks
<gruntz> I have xfce4-session 4.11.0-1ubuntu1
<gruntz> for sure
<gruntz> will try other workarounds
<gruntz> copying icons to ~/.dropbox seems lame to me
<brainwash> why? at least it seems to be a valid fix
<gruntz> brainwash: and unfortunately, I don't see any dropbox's icons in /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce-darker/actions/16/
<brainwash> maybe it's located in elementary-xfce-dark
<brainwash> well, I cannot check right now
<bluesabre> /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce/panel/22
<bluesabre> /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce-dark/panel/22
<bluesabre> dropboxstatus*.png
<bluesabre> bbl
<bluesabre> gruntz, brainwash ^
<gruntz> okay, thanks
<gruntz> I copied it and now it looks like this: https://i.imgur.com/cptwHcV.png
<gruntz> "Thanks @DKBose -- I've already done that (copied over the right icons) -- but I'd like it to use the local theme to avoid the white background, too"
<gruntz> ^ from askubuntu
<brainwash> maybe you need to run "qtconfig-qt4" and change the gui style to GTK
<brainwash> however, the new dropbox might be a qt5 app
<gruntz> I did this
<gruntz> yes
<gruntz> it uses qt1
<gruntz> err qt5
<brainwash> so, maybe someone in the qt channel knows how to fix this
<brainwash> or dropbox
<ravi_> Hi
<ravi_> can we run android apps in xubuntu?
<ravi_> is there any emulator
<GrinchCube> theres is
<GrinchCube> http://techapple.net/2014/05/5-best-android-emulators-linux-run-android-apps-linux-ubuntulinuxmintfedoraarchlinuxopensusemageiacentos-etc/
<ravi_> thanks GrinchCube
<ravi_> let me check the link
<ravi_> thanks GrinchCube, It is very helpful
<GrinchCube> :)
<GrinchCube> next time remember you can google your question before asking here too :)
<mesaboogie1> hey I've got flash videos on youtube etc, but get nothing on facebook videos
<mesaboogie1> have you heard of this?
<mesaboogie1> I can't find it on google
<bekks> "get nothing"?
<mesaboogie1> can't play the videos
<mall> Hello Xubuntu
<mall> I want to install Xubuntu 14.04 on a PowerPC G4
<mall> and I wonder if I can do this using the regular xubuntu .iso
<mesaboogie1> how can I just install the "last" version of firefox - that worked?
<mall> or if I am forced to do a netboot/mini
<mesaboogie1> it's with this new 34 version
<mall> mesaboogie1 your firefox does not work ?
<mesaboogie1> it's updated to v.34 and now things aren't working
<mall> what things
<mesaboogie1> (I don't know what version I had but it was fine)
<mesaboogie1> can't play facebook videos
<mall> is that all ?
<mesaboogie1> yeah that and it's slower
<mall> what you want is to downgrade a package
<mall> as I understand it
<mesaboogie1> yessir
<mall> try following http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<mall> it is for ubuntu
<mall> but synaptic is available on xubuntu aswell
<mall> or at least I got it, do you ?
<mesaboogie1> I do now
<mall> yay
<mall> But, mesaboogie1, I would check plugins first
<mall> as in disabling all plugins
<mall> if any
<mesaboogie1> yeah and playing the facebook video html5?
<mall> I do not know about that
<mall> I am confused if that was a question or not, jeje
<mall> is the link I gave you useful ?
<xangua> facebook has html5 player¿
<mesaboogie1> ugh I'm hoping
<mesaboogie1> it's flash to be certain
<xangua> so flash is not working fine¿ not firefox
<xangua> I have seen several issues with flash recently on #ubuntu about sites telling it is not up to date
<xubuntu42w> What xub will work well w/ my 256M ram old P4 Latitude ?
<holstein> i use the flash in chrome.. the most recent currently provided for linux
<holstein> xubuntu42w: i would run something without x on that machine.. but, you can try xubuntu.. i would install with the mini iso regardless..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu42w> chrome means google. must have x.
<holstein> xubuntu42w: that wasnt for you, that was about adobe only providing current linux for chrome, which can be used in chromium and hacked into firefox
<xubuntu42w> What version will not have crippling fancy grapphics junk?
<holstein> xubuntu42w: if you want x, go for it.. try a light option.. i would add just lxde from the mini 14.04 iso, and set on that
<holstein> xubuntu42w: *none* of linux have any of that
<holstein> xubuntu42w: now, if you hardware is either too "legacy" or doesnt support linux well, then, it may do those things..
<xubuntu42w> huh? no linux has kde4 etc etc "fusion" etc. ?
<holstein> xubuntu42w: on machines i have of that era, i either get rid of them, since, i can typically find "better" hardware for free, or i run no x.. if you want x, you will accept compromise
<holstein> xubuntu42w: no linux has "croppling fancy graphic junk", only desktops that you can choose not to use
<holstein> lxde, as i stated, would be where i would start..
<xubuntu42w> I want old-style X, without fancy effects.
<holstein> xubuntu42w: go for it. nothing will prevent that.. try lxde added to the mini iso
<xubuntu42w> I can use 14.10, and don't have to go back back back?
<holstein> xubuntu42w: i suggested, and *still* suggest 14.04, since, you are not going to get "better" support for that hardware going forward,a nd certainly no "better" performance. nothing about 14.10 vs 14.04 is "better" for older hardware.. and 14.04 is lts
<holstein> so, i would get 14.04 installed that, and *not* move.. since, you will not benefit from going forward on that hardware..
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<xubuntu42w> So, 14.04 rather than 12.x or 13.x etc. ?
<holstein> you can enjoy support for 14.04 in xubuntu for 3 years..
<holstein> xubuntu42w: thats what i have suggested.. 14.04, yes, and not 12.04 or 13.04
<holstein> xubuntu42w: 12.04 is the last LTS, and is not supported in xubuntu any longer.. 13.04 was a normal release.. also, not supported any longer
<holstein> xubuntu42w: thus, i suggested the current LTS>. 14.04..
<xubuntu42w> Thank You, holstein. I guess I'll try that.
<xubuntu42w> me again. holstein or other kind person: SSL negotiation fails when I try to go to the minimal-install page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD , even if I try it w/ http instead of https
<holstein> xubuntu42w: its working here, i just downloaded it, after you stated your issue with it
<holstein> you can try wget in the terminal.. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<holstein> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<xubuntu42w> trying . . .
<holstein> as they say in the force.. there is no try only do
<xubuntu615> hello, does anyone know how to quickly activate one-finger-scrolling on a synaptic touchpad? it worked out of the box in 12.04 and is gone in 14.04.1
<xubuntu42w> The force is fictional. Anyhoo, Thank You -- the wget worked. I'm rusty. How do I run this/boot into the .iso ?
<xubuntu42w> holstein, most of my clue-sticks have molded from disuse.
<xubuntu42w> Now I have the Trusty mini.iso, but I don't recall how to utilize it -- I have to burn a CD?
<xubuntu34w> sumthin happened on my end. Same guy that holstein helped before. How do I use the mini.iso I got?
<xubuntu34w> Now have mini's for trusty and precise. Someone -- how do I use them ?
<koegs> you can put them on a usb-stick
<xubuntu34w> My P4 256M Dell Latitude doesn't seem to want to boot from usb.
<xubuntu34w> Can I somehow boot them from my existing Kubuntu 8.04?
<koegs> well, why not use a cd then?
<xubuntu34w> I don't have a CD with me. I am at library w/ no internet at home.
<koegs> not sure if this works: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340156/install-ubuntu-from-iso-image-directly-from-hard-disk-of-a-system-running-linux
<xubuntu34w> koegs, I am following link instructions. However, I need to use gksudo to edit a grub file, and do not have gksu, and could not apt-get install it or anything for 8.04 .
<xubuntu34w> I assume a regular sudo gedit would not work.
<koegs> hm, 8.04, im not sure if grub1 kann boot isos
<koegs> but you can upgrade 8.04 to 14.04
<xangua> 8.04 to 10,04, to 12,04, to 14.04
<xangua> clean install would be faster
<koegs> but without live-cd, no usb-stick and only one hard drive, it is hard
<xubuntu34w> ISTR that it can, but I don't recall how. All this is an attempt to get something like 14.04 for my old laptop w/ only 256M ram. Already tried a dist ugrade from 8.04 -- no go.
<xubuntu34w> If I use the instructions from koegs's link, with regular sudo, any chance it would work?
<xubuntu34w> I sure wish the distros could be gentler on us impoverished old-iron people.
<xubuntu34w> I have a usb-stick but my laptop seemingly will not boot into one.
<xubuntu34w> I guess I can take the bus back home, get a CD, come back to library, burn it, and boot, and install --- if all goes well. sigh.
<AgAu> couldn't you just copy the iso to the usb... then burn the disk at home and install?
<xubuntu34w> AgAu, I _guess_, but isn't the install going to want to pull in some more files?
<AgAu> you don't have to
<AgAu> the updates and optional shit can be downloaded later
<xubuntu34w> AgAu, so the install and the result will not be in a bizarre state, except for not having the updates and optional shit?
<AgAu> no it'll just be a base install
<AgAu> the internet connection is just needed if you want to install the 3rd party components and updates
<AgAu> all which can be installed later
<xubuntu34w> Do you think that 12.04, also still LTS for now, would be no more likely to work with my old iron than 14.04 ?
<AgAu> i'd try 14.04 first
<xubuntu34w> I got both mini.iso's.
<xubuntu34w> why?
<xubuntu34w> nicer/newer but less conservative ??
<AgAu> why use an old unsupported version if the latest works?
<xubuntu34w> AgAu/SilverGold, Thank You a ton ! I will try this .
<AgAu> good luck
<xubuntu34w> 12.04 is LTS and supported until next April. Couldn't I upgrade to 14.04 by then ?
<xubuntu34w> Anyhow, thanks again, AgAu !!!
<xubuntu34w> Somewhat off-topic: is lubuntu dead? Some of their links break.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: you will *not* be getting a more compatible version of linux for that os by getting new distros
<holstein> 14.04 is what i suggest..
<xubuntu34w> I wasn't considering _new_ distros, but the older 12.04, since it is still supported until April. I have its mini AND the 14.04 mini.
<holstein> 14.04 is supported, as i, and the link i gave indicates, for 3 years xubuntu. and the "core" repos and kernel get patched for 5
<holstein> so, mini 14.04 iso + sudo apt-get install lxde.. supported til april 2019..
<holstein> for me, if i go through a bunch of hassle on that hardware, which i would, i would not want to do it again
<holstein> this would be the *very* last thing i do with that machine, besides give it away, run no x, no gui, or put more ram in it..which i wouldnt want to pay for
<holstein> xubuntu34w: these days, you can find p4's laying about, or dual core machines, with nice specs.. cheap/free
<xubuntu34w> Although I use the command line for many things, I do want a gui, and have no $ for a newer box. I have two of these P4 laptops and a P4 desktop, and can't use the desktop at the library.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: well, as i stated, "newer" hardware can be "free".. and, im not saying *you* dont need a gui.. im saying, thats the "best" use of that equipment
<xubuntu34w> Wouldn't dist-upgrading this coming April from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS be pretty simple?
<holstein> xubuntu34w: why would you do that?
<holstein> xubuntu34w: 14.04 *is* out..
<holstein> just install 14.04 now. no need to wait and "dist-upgrade"
<holstein> i wouldnt *ever* dist-upgrade on that hardare.. i would install 14.04, and ride it out.
<xubuntu34w> Being 2 years younger, wouldn't the 14.04 be more demanding of my old box? This is my only concern.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: it'll be as demanding now as it would be next april, or whatever you were saying..
<holstein> xubuntu34w: no doubt, that hardware is going to havfe a challenging time doing *anything* "modern".. what would i do? as i said, install 14.04 and use it til the hardware dies, or 2019 comes..
<xubuntu34w> Not: install 12.04, get " all the support for it I'll ever need before april", and ride that out? I'm just asking.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: do what you like, friend
<holstein> xubuntu34w: again, i can only state what i would do, which i have above a few times.. you want 12.04, go for it
<xubuntu34w> I guess I'll do the 14.04, but if it is slow as dog-shit on my heap of a box, then I'll try the 12.04. THANK YOU.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i would *still* install from the mini, or alternate text installer, and install lxde, not "lubuntu" or "xubuntu"
<xubuntu34w> Will for sure !
<holstein> then, i would have the core 12.04 support til 2017.. which is *only* for the server AFAIK
<holstein> !langauge | xubuntu34w
<xubuntu34w> mini plus lxde for sure.
<ubottu> xubuntu34w: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xubuntu34w> Oops, the system did not like the feline fecal reference.
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i actually was the one who was bringing it to your attention
<xubuntu34w> ok. Thanks for all your help.
<holstein> so, to recap. you get server support for 12.04 for 5 years..
<holstein> the repos will be up.. i mean, if thats all i could do, i *still* would put that machine in the street, and just get another one. but, i know where to look for cheap/free low spec hardware
<xubuntu34w> Link for _very_ cheap or free low spec hardware? I am retired, and my total income is 741 a month. I am even too old to supplement by selling plasma.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: link?
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i dont have a link for it, friend.. "shipping" is out of the question
<xubuntu34w> Where do I find dirtcheap boxes?
<xubuntu34w> Know anyone in Chattanooga w/ such things?
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i have no idea where you find them.. all i can say is where *i* find them.. charty shops.. bartering in trade for work.. companies going out of business dumpsters.. the street on trash day
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i know there are charity shops, and schools up there.. and computer shops.
<xubuntu34w> All my present machines, and almost all in the past, have come from thrift stores, or at most from pawn shops. not seeing any trash day machines here.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: cool
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i have about 6 machines here, that i actually dont use, that, if you are near asheville, i will literally give you one, and all of them i got for free, and are higher specs than that
<xubuntu34w> This laptop cost me $15 but I had to spend more than that to get a power adapter for it.
<xubuntu34w> holstein, how about I megabus someday soon to Asheville  for one or more of those?
<holstein> maybe consider something with a better "value" like a desktop machine.. or look for cheap/used ram, or just try something on it..
<holstein> xubuntu34w: ?
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i said *one* of them..
<xubuntu34w> ok. one.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i didnt promise you could have multiple machines..
<holstein> plus, the amount of $$ you spend getting here and back would be a waste.. for this hardware..
<xubuntu34w> got that ONE. Does me busing to Asheville for one of them have any potential?
<holstein> xubuntu34w: if you have a free ride, sure.. if you spend $20, to me, its not worth it
<holstein> anyways., this is OT, and i am on the IRC around the clock and you are welcome to PM me and wait for a response..
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holstein> cheers and good luck, regardless..
<xubuntu34w> My other cheapest option I know of would be to spend $100 in a local pawn shop.
<knome> holstein, fwiw, core support is the same length regardless how you install
<holstein> xubuntu34w: pawnshops are not a good option.. you need to get one *before* someone spends labor hours on it.. we have a local goodwill like that, where, you can get a desktop (which is a better value) for cheap
<xubuntu34w> I have no internet at home. A laptop I can use via network at the library.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: sure, but, that, again, is a compromise
<xubuntu34w> Our goodwills and such tend to have no computers. Our pawnshops tend to use no labor on them.
<holstein> you get a better value on a desktop.. since the parts are more interchangable.. .more likely to find parts in a sale bin
<holstein> xubuntu34w: for the record.. *dont* buy a computer from a pawnshop
<xubuntu34w> But.no.internet
<holstein> xubuntu34w: you would do better on craigslist with a chromebook..
<holstein> or, a new one of those.. they are quite reasonable..
<xubuntu34w> holstein, please define reasonable.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: you just need to think outside the box, a bit, and get creative.. *or* spend some money
<xubuntu34w> can.not. spend."some".money can spend: verylittlemoney.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: *new* haswell hardware, with 2gb's or ram.. 10 hour battery.. under $200 US.. i dont thing anyone would consider that unreasonable
<holstein> xubuntu34w: sure, i get that, friend.. from when you stated it before.. its just that, it doesnt equate with your needs..
<xubuntu34w> Not unreasonable to those that can spend the $200. Out of the question for me.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: sure, but you spent likely $50 on what is currently not fitting your needs..
<xubuntu34w> I would feel extravagant spending $100.
<holstein> xubuntu34w: and, i see those used for more like a $100
<holstein> xubuntu34w: i got 3 netbooks off craigslist for $40.. *all* of them for $400
<holstein> $40*
<holstein> you get a deal like that, and sell a few, and *actually* make money on the deal... get paid to have better hardware..
<holstein> thats what i mean by thinking outside the box..
<xubuntu34w> What I usually run could almost run on an XT
<xubuntu34w> The new machine treadmill is planned obsolescence. Boo hiss on it.   Over and, for now, out .
#xubuntu 2014-12-16
<Guest37354> am trying to upgrade 13.10 to 14.** - updater doesn't give upgrade option tried changing settings and cmd line 'do-release-upgrade' which returns 'No new release found'
<xangua> !eol | Guest37354 did you try this
<ubottu> Guest37354 did you try this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest37354> your second link doesn't exist and first link doesn't show 13.** anything
<xangua> both false
<Guest37354> shouldn't 'do-release-upgrade' find 14.04 and 14.10
<xangua> well if you are using 13.10, you can only upgrade to 14.04
<Guest37354> Yeah i know but shouldn't it find 14.04
<Guest37354> retried links - first links to documentation that i folowed  - failed an am now here
<Guest37354> do-release- upgrade is now doing massive sh**T will watch and pray to de ole grasshopper in de field that it works
<NotRs> Hello, anyone on?
 * xangua turn off
<NotRs> turn off?
<Luyin> NotRs: ask your question, not if anyone's on.
<NotRs> Don’t really have a question (or problem for that matter). Was just wondering if there might be an engaging discussion happening. Seems pretty dead.
<krytarik> !ot | NotRs
<ubottu> NotRs: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NotRs> ah, thank you ubottu! I was not aware of that.
<xubuntu31w> Dear all, i have a problem with texworks on ubuntu - texworks uses the wrong appearance on my system - is there a way to make it use gtk properly?
<brainwash> xubuntu31w: xubuntu 14.10?
<brainwash> it's listed as known issue in the release notes -> http://xubuntu.org/news/14-10-release/
<xubuntu31w> brainwash: yes
<brainwash> "Qt apps don’t use the Gtk+ style by default, workaround is to install qt4-qtconfig and set the style there"
<xubuntu31w> thanks!
<brainwash> :)
<craigbass1976> Anyone use Mint?  I just threw a Mint 17 DVD into a brand new TOshiba laptop and the graphics card wasnt' recognized.  But I put in a fairly new Xubuntu disc and I'm good to go.  It's just weird, and I thought the two OSes were using the same repos.
<knome> craigbass1976, mint isn't supported on this channel, so you'll want to seek for support on their support channels
<craigbass1976> I'm going with Xubuntu, just curious as to why one would work and the other didn't if they're using the same repos.
<craigbass1976> Fedora didn't work either, but that's a whole other ball of wax
<knome> they aren't using the same exact repositories/packages for each package
<craigbass1976> Ahh.
<knome> ...and that's one of the main reasons why we can't really do cross-support
<craigbass1976> No, don't get me wrong; I wasn't looking for Mint support. I was just curious and didn't realize the repos weren't exactly the same.
<knome> i understand :)
<craigbass1976> And this brand new laptop (christmas present for my neighbor) should be running an installed Xubuntu shortly.  I love it when I can do it without even accidentally booting to Windows.
<knome> great to hear, hope they enjoy it
<craigbass1976> I got her hooked around xubuntu nine or ten.
<NotRs> I’m running Xubuntu 9 live cd on a powermac G4. Is there a way to mount the internal hard drives?
<genii> Install into the livecd the package hfsutils and hfsprogs
<genii> You may need also hfsplus, depending on it's current fs
<deshipu> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<NotRs> ah so nothing included on the live cd then?
<genii> NotRs: It usually loads filesystem drivers for more common types like ext and fat/ntfs
<NotRs> the fs is ext2
<drc> NotRs: Be advised unless you installed the ISO to the media with some sort of persistence, those packages will NOT be there if you reboot the LiveCD.
<NotRs> thanks drc I realize everything will be loaded into ram
<drc> OK, we do sometimes get extreme newbies here, was just making sure :)
<NotRs> lol, still gonna call myself a newb but not completely clueless
<NotRs> I’m using gparted to get the info about the drives and I’ve tried every command i can think of.
<genii> If the right filesystem drivers are already installed, then Thunar ( or any other file manager ) should be able to view them
<NotRs> they simply won’t mount
<NotRs> there are two internal hard drives. one has the mac os x install the other has a really old distro of linux.
<genii> NotRs: If you do: dmesg | tail -n20    ...does it show any HD i/o errors? ( or similar)
<NotRs> the old distro of linux is what I’m trying to mount
<NotRs> one second and I’ll let you know
<NotRs> not showing anything about HD
<NotRs> what would lp be?
<NotRs> for that it says driver loaded but no devices found
<holstein> NotRs: you should entertain the possibility the drive is dead.. they dont like to just set around..
<drc> NotRs: Can you still boot the machine into the "really old distro of linux" ?
<holstein> you should see *something* when trying to boot it, at least
 * drc was anticipating holstein's question :)
<NotRs> my apologies, I had to take a call
<NotRs> the hard drive is fine, it was in a really old computer and was booting great just a few days ago
<NotRs> now the old computer will not boot at all (motherboard, ram? who knows)
<NotRs> I just need to get some things off the HD, but don’t have any towers that accept IDE any more
<drc> Rogue Santa's elves, trying to drum up business?
<NotRs> except for the powermac g4 that is
<NotRs> so when I connected the HD to the powermac g4, mac os x (tiger) can “see” the hd it just can’t mount the fs
<genii> NotRs: Does it show the drive when: sudo fdisk -l    ..?
<NotRs> that command shows the HD with mac os x but not linux
<NotRs> gparted shows both HDs
<genii> Veryt odd.
<NotRs> lol good, so it’s not just me
<genii> NotRs: Was the linux drive in a machine with EFI?
<NotRs> nope bios
<NotRs> 17 year old gateway
<NotRs> when I discoverd mac os x could the hd but not mount it, I figured well load linux live cd and do it that way
<NotRs> can’t figure out how to mount
<drc> What was " really old distro of linux"...SLS?
<NotRs> keep getting fstab and mtab errors
<NotRs> Turbolinux 6.0
<NotRs> came out in 2000 or 2001
<genii> NotRs: Please install pastebinit  and then   dmesg | pastebinit and give us the link. I'd like to scan it for errors relating to the hd or hd controller
<NotRs> well, that’s another hiccup I don’t have an easy way to currently connect the G4 to the internet
<genii> Hm.
<NotRs> I was hoping there might be some CLI command wizardry beyond by ability that might help heh
<NotRs> I can get the G4 connected it just won’t be able to be done until later tonight
<genii> NotRs: When you put the Linux IDE drive in the Mac, did you put it on it's own channel as master? If you used the channel the Mac's hd is on, did you explicitly set the one nearer the controller as slave and the one at the end of the ribbon as master? Or both on Cable-select?
<NotRs> both on cable select where the Mac HD is master and the other slave. wouldn’t boot otherwise
 * genii makes more coffee and contemplates
<NotRs> lol
<NotRs> I don’t know what happened with the PC it was originally running on, just decided to quit posting. I believe it may be a ram or motherboard issue
<holstein> NotRs: one thing that *can* make is stop posting would be a bad hard drive.. those older ppc mac's can hang like that
<holstein> NotRs: you dont need any drivers to access the drive.. the drive *is* old, and you were having issues with the machine
<NotRs> it’s not the G4 that won’t post it’s the old gateway PC
<holstein> NotRs: you can take the hard drive out and go to another machine, one that you know boots.. a non mac machine.. you can then see if the hard drive boots
<NotRs> the G4 works fine it’s just the only other IDE capable tower I have
<holstein> NotRs: sure.. but, that *still* doesnt mean the hard drive is good
<NotRs> well… true lol
<NotRs> I just wish I had another IDE PC
<holstein> i think you should just entertain the idea that it could be causing the hard drive not to mount/show
<holstein> i have a handy USB connection for that.. USB to SATA/PATA
<NotRs> in the end I may have to buy an IDE to USB HD enclosure
<NotRs> well I do appreciate everyone’s time in trying to help, thank you
<holstein> NotRs: its not even an enclosure i have
<NotRs> just an adapter?
<holstein> NotRs: thats what im saying
<holstein> NotRs: its handy for doing *exactly* what it seems you are trying to do.. hook a drive up and get things off.. or whatever
<NotRs> yep
<holstein> im not interested in an external enclosure for my 10 year old drives
<NotRs> fair enough, all I’ve ever seen were the IDE enclosures though
<holstein> NotRs: sure. .these are less expensive.. i got mine on sale from amazon for under $10 US
<NotRs> nice! thanks for the tip!
<NotRs> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-to-IDE-SATA-S-ATA-2-5-3-5-Hard-Drive-HD-HDD-Converter-Adapter-Cable-New-/331250999094?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
<NotRs> I think we have a winner heh
<NotRs> well I need to leave. have a great one
<thx> hi. i'm with problems when a close my notebook lid.
<thx> can someone help-me?
<drc> thx: It might help if you gave a little more detail, Say "Hi, I installed Xubunt XX.XX on a XXXX laptop.  When I close the lid and reopen it, the screen stays black.  I've checked  XXXX and YYYY and the configurations there seem (to me) to indicate that it should not do this."
<drc> !detail
<drc> huh
<thx> sorry
<thx> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 on inspiron 14z and when I close my lid and reopen it, the screen stays black. Searching on google I saw information about enable light blocker, but this recipe doesn't work.
<xubuntu347> Hi, could some ]
<xubuntu347> could someone please tell me which steps to follow in order to update firefox?
<xubuntu347> I have already downloaded it... but I don't have the option to run it...
<xubuntu347> help please!!
<GeekAfk> I've just installed xubuntu onto a thinkpad X60
<GeekDude> the screen keeps shutting off randomly while in use
<GeekDude> actually, a thinkpad x61
<GeekDude> It seems to happen consistently when I open firefox, then go to the page to install google chrome
<GeekDude> FF freezes up, then the screen turns off
<GeekDude> dmesg indicates that the graphics crashed
<GeekDude> it says the crash could've occurred anywhere in the graphics stack, including userspace
#xubuntu 2014-12-17
<xubuntu18w> just installed kubuntu 1404 now my speaker is a usb hook up no sound ran add drivers nothing came up
<knome> xubuntu18w, this is not the kubuntu support channel
<GeekDude> Ok, I've solved the graphics problem: Just don't use FF. Though a new problem arises
<GeekDude> whenever you unplug the power cord, half the screen backlight turns off
<beluga_> can you guys confirm that middle-click copy and paste from LibreOffice to xterm truncates the text: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86416
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 86416 in Writer "middle click paste truncates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nvt_> is there a way to get some sort of "toolbar" in xubuntu where I could put some links to documents next to the system tray
<GrinchCube> just add a launcher to it, add an empty launcher, add something like "exo-open /path/to/file.extension" and thats all you need
<GrinchCube> it will open with its designated default application
<knome> or use the places applet if you want to link to all files in a certain directory
<GrinchCube> you can make a launcher into a sort of menu too, and add a bunch of launcher to it
<nvt_> I would like to have a quick access "toolbar" similar in windows next to the start menu :). so I assume GrinchCube 's solution seems fine
<nvt_> afa I can add multiple icons next to each other
<knome> you can even add them in a dropdown menu
<knome> (even without the places applet)
<knome> just create one launcher and add multiple items to it
<nvt_> that's not quick access then anymore, >= two clicks with mouse ;)
<knome> sure, whatever works for you
<nvt_> thanks :)
<knome> just pointing out the different options, if somebody else was wondering about the same thing
<nvt_> yep, no problem
<knome> (or if that would have happened to be the thing you were looking for :))
<xubuntu22w> I have no sound issue. where to ask? where to go?
<knome> you can ask the question here and if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<cfhowlett> !sound | xubuntu22w
<ubottu> xubuntu22w: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu22w> netbook NC11 , intel cel. N2807, codec Valleyview2, only HDMI enabled, no analog... so no sound
<xubuntu22w> Xubuntu 14.10 (wi-fi is ok, screen dimming=ok , previously didn't work)
<xubuntu22w>  pacmd Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information. >>> list-sinks 1 sink(s) available.   * index: 0 	name: <alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo> 	driver: <module-alsa-card.c> 	flags: HARDWARE DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY DYNAMIC_LATENCY 	state: RUNNING 	suspend cause:  	priority: 9950 	volume: 0: 100% 1: 100% 	        0: 0.00 dB 1: 0.00 dB 	        balance 0.00 	base volume: 100% 	             0.00 dB 	volume steps: 6
<xubuntu22w> ok, thanx
<fnd000> quick q, my computer yesterday booted up fine, today won't boot up without nomodeset set...lightdm starts but no signal is sent to tv...
<fnd000> only error in any log I can see...in /var/log/lightdm/x-1.log is (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
<fnd000> everything worked 100% fine before this...any updates were applied a couple of days before this happens without at least a couple of boots in between.
<GrinchCube> fnd000: try booting with an older kernel
<fnd000> GrinchCube: cool thanks, dpkg.log says 3.13.0-43-generic was installed 2 days before....I'll try that now botting to -40
<GrinchCube> good luck
<fnd000> that fixed it, many thanks....sorry, fairly ignorant on this, should I submit a bug report and if so should it be to xubuntu or for linux kernel?
<GrinchCube> mmm, i would go to the linux kernel through launchpad
<fnd000> cool
<vyze> Hi all. Do anybody know how to turn off activation of the element of context menu, which was selected by holding LeftMB and  released on the element?
<brainacid> yo I love that I can use IRC while installing this sweet distro
<Ilhami_> I really like xubuntu :)
<Liveinstallation> hello :)
<Liveinstallation> i a,m on the way to install xubuntu on my system and firefox works in the live installer (whitout ram boot) :D
<xubuntu217> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu217> hello
<ochosi> hi
<xubuntu217> im italian
<knome> do you have a support question?
<knome> or would you like to be forwarded to an italian channel?
<xubuntu217> ieap  sorry, have try at imput in this
<xubuntu217> chat for show converasation | dialogue about ubuntu
<Unit193> !it | xubuntu217, maybe try here
<ubottu> xubuntu217, maybe try here: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu217> thank
<ochosi> xubuntu217: ma se vuoi puoi anche provare in inglese (se hai una domanda)
<xubuntu217> thanks but i try at change channel
<xubuntu217> bye
<Yuriy> Hey guys, I have a problem with sound on my monitor connected thru HDMI. I described the issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254042 but no one seems to know
<drc> If you installed "U"buntu, why are you asking in a "X"ubuntu channel?
<Yuriy> The topic is old, im running xubuntu now, same issue
#xubuntu 2014-12-18
<nomore> any chans about reseach chems or just regular dope on freenode? x)
<bazhang> !alis | nomore
<ubottu> nomore: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<_guest_> hello, i'm trying to setup an xbox classic mic for use. it's detected but it does not work for anything thus far. does anyone have an idea?
<sybariten> oh hai
<sybariten> does xubuntu take well care of a side-by-side-installation of linux and WIndows, just by using the installer ?
<sybariten> s/well/good
<sybariten> i found this tutorial and it seems they recommend running gparted more manually, from inside a live session, before the install procedure
#xubuntu 2014-12-19
<Crabby> So I just installed 14.10 and I have 2 AMD GPUs; HD 7850 & 5450. I'm installing the driver from AMD's site. Should I install the Ubuntu driver or the Linux driver?
<Crabby> I'd assume Ubuntu
<bazhang> for mining?
<Crabby> No, just for a lot of monitors.
<bazhang> the ubuntu ones then
<mall> Hello, I have, for some reasons, 2 different file managers in  Trusty; one would be thunar which appears if I hit Super+F or open thunar on the menu, and the other one which appears for example when I open download folder from within Firefox, and that seems to be a themed Thunar, possibly an ElementaryOS -style themed thunar. See it here: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=7adf4da
<mall> I am not sure how/when did I install such Thunar theme, but I like it and would like it to affect the whole system. Or at least that the whole system has the same Thunar theme, and not one here, one there... help? thank you
<xangua> That's nautilus
<mall> hello xangua, thank you, that's helpful... but does Xubuntu come with both Nautilus and Thunar or did I install this at some point?
<xangua> It doesn't come with, and neither installed on it's own
<mall> I see, so I must have installed it
<drc> mall: Probably as a dependency of something else.
<mall> I see
<mall> is it possible to see what would be dependant of Nautilus ?
<mall> I do like Nautilus more than Thunar actually... xangua, drc, which file manager you use on xubuntu? thank you
<xangua> I use the default,I mostly use unity
<xangua> I use face on older machines
<xangua> Xfce
<drc> mall:  I'm lazy, it take something really poor for me to not use the default, i.e., Thunar.
<mall> jeje
<drc> mall: I really don't check dependencies much, but I'd start here  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/apt-rdepends.8.html
<mall> thank you
<drc> It's old (hardy) but it's a start
<jer_> hi all !
<knome> hello
<reggie-man> I can't install libgmp3c2
<Meerkat> reggie-man, there is a package called libgmp10 - Is this what you need? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgmp10
<reggie-man> No, Meerkat. I tried to install PeaZip and Ubuntu Software Center said "Dependency is not satisfied: libgmp3c2"
<Meerkat> reggie-man, which version of Xubuntu?
<reggie-man> Meerkat: 14.04
<drc> Try here http://www.tuxarena.com/2014/10/peazip-5-5-overview-ubuntu-installation/ and see if that helps.
<Meerkat> oh wow. I totally misread that as you are trying to install the software center. :)
<reggie-man> drc: same dependency problem.
<drc> reggie-man: to ask the obvious:  why can't you install "libgmp3c2"?  You haven't told us anything.
<reggie-man> When I try to install it I'm told "Package libgmp3c2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source" "E: Package 'libgmp3c2' has no installation candidate"
<reggie-man> drc: ^
<drc> If it's not available, what do you expect anyone here can do to help you?
<Meerkat> reggie-man, where did you download peazip from?
<drc> Other than to tell you to try to get 1) binaries or 2) source from somewhere and install it.
<reggie-man> As far as I'm aware, it should be available. http://packages.ubuntu.com/libgmp3c I've installed PeaZip on a different Ubuntu flavor before. Meerkat: http://peazip.sourceforge.net/peazip-linux.html I got the GTK2 DEB package.
<rosaecaeruleae> there is a log in screen in which you type your password. Currently mine doesnt have a background. I want to change that. how do I do that? plus, when my machine loads it only displays a blank screen, can I change that?
#xubuntu 2014-12-20
<dunpeal> Hi!  How do I enable 5.1 surround on Xubuntu?
<dunpeal> It's easy to do on Ubuntu by just clicking the Volume Manager, but I can't find the options on Xubuntu's equivalent.
<reggie-man> dunpeal: Try running pavucontrol, going to Configuration, then changing the profile.
<dunpeal> reggie-man: I tried, it doesn't include an option for anything above Stereo for a device that is 5.1 capable (and I was able to configure as 5.1 on Ubuntu 12.04)
<reggie-man> I'm not sure then. I'm sorry.
<dunpeal> reggie-man: nvm, thanks.
<Primula1380> Would it work if I ran a live Xubuntu CD on a PowerMac?
<Primula1380> Oh, it's a Mac Mini
<Primula1380> It's a MacMini 1,1
<Primula1380> It's running Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549) right now
<Primula1380> I would like to run a Xubuntu live CD on a MiniMac...is that doable?
<cfhowlett> !mac | Primula1380
<ubottu> Primula1380: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Primula1380> thanks
<Primula1380> Is it true that xubuntu would slow down the Mac?
<cfhowlett> Primula1380, ??? highly unlikely
<Primula1380> good
<Primula1380> The xubuntu OS is much easier to use than this Mac OSX system
<Primula1380> Since I got MacMini1,1, does that mean I just need to download Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx to create an installation CD?
<cfhowlett> Primula1380, 10.04 is LONG past end-of-life.  get 14.04.1
<Primula1380> That would work with a MiniMac1,1?
<Primula1380> this MniMac is 2006
<cfhowlett> Primula1380, 10.04 is no longer supported = no security
<Primula1380> I mean it's old...from 2006
<Primula1380> yeah, the updates built in would be useless for security
<lilian> hola
<Guest36107> hola
<xubuntu05i> hello..
<xubuntu05i> I'm trying to install Xubuntu and having problems >.>
<xubuntu05i> Lenovo ideapad y500
<xubuntu05i> On the install it is failing to mount parititions on the terabyte drive.
<xubuntu05i> and failing to remove partitions on the 16gb solid state drive
<rosaecaeruleae> hi, I still need help to see a wallpaper / screen as I boot my xubuntu
<rosaecaeruleae> 14.10
<rosaecaeruleae> currently I only see a blank screen
<deshipu> rosaecaeruleae: press alt+f2, type "xfdesktop" and press enter
<rosaecaeruleae> deshipu, am I gonna leave xcfe?
<rosaecaeruleae> am I gonna get a full screen terminal?
<rosaecaeruleae> deshipu, cannot launch it, nothing happesn
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: why can't you launch it? does it generate any error message if you run the command in a terminal window?
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash,  whats the command? ./xfdesktop ?
<brainwash> should be just "xfdesktop"
<brainwash> to start the application which manages the desktop (icons + wallpaper)
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, doesnt launch
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, it is installed
<rosaecaeruleae> just checked synaptic
<brainwash> it terminates immediately and returns to the command prompt?
<brainwash> no error messages?
<rosaecaeruleae> no
<rosaecaeruleae> nothing
<rosaecaeruleae> a new terminal line
<rosaecaeruleae> to type a new command
<brainwash> does this problem affect other user accounts or the guest session?
<rosaecaeruleae> im the only user
<rosaecaeruleae> this is not a guest session
<brainwash> you should be able to select the quest session and check if the problem is user specific
<brainwash> from the login greeter
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, are you telling me to change sessions?
<brainwash> yes please, it helps to debug your problem
<brainwash> if the guest session is working properly, then there is something wrong with your user account
<deshipu> also, what did you do just before it broke? :)
<rosaecaeruleae> nothing
<rosaecaeruleae> would uninstall and reinstall xfdesktop in synaptic do something?
<brainwash> it won't harm your system, but it might have no effect at all
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, why don't you try to log in with the guest session as suggested?
#xubuntu 2014-12-21
<Guido1> Hello, I have some trouble with syncronising my ipod nano 5G with rhythembox. If I add music to my ipod mini, everything works. If I do the same with the nano the music is copied, but the ipod doesn't see the music (using xubuntu 14.04). Can someone help me?
<brainwash> Guido1: that's a general ubuntu question. did you already ask in #ubuntu ?
<knome> or if rhythmbox has a support channel, there
<Guido1> brainwash: yes, no answer and by rhythembox there is also no one who can help - seams that only one person is online
<rosaecaeruleae> turns out xfdesktop-settings is the command in my machine
<rosaecaeruleae> but that only modifies settings once logged in
<rosaecaeruleae> I want a screensaver for the loading of the machine, im not sure if "splashscreen" is the correct term
<JackFrost> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rosaecaeruleae> Nothing to configure.
<rosaecaeruleae> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-29-generic
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: did it show a boot screen at some point?
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, the guestsession? no
<brainwash> the boot process
<brainwash> before the login greeter appears
<rosaecaeruleae> logging out
<rosaecaeruleae> no, bank screen, but i still have to reboot for the command to take effect
<rosaecaeruleae> blank screen
<rosaecaeruleae> is the a gui for plymouth?
<knome> there is no gui to configure plymouth.
<rosaecaeruleae> is any of you in the mood to list the commands I have to type to solve the issue?
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, i don't even know what your problem is. first your wallpaper is black, then you want a "screensaver" before the login screen.
<knome> besides, fixing issues isn't just listing commands. unless you know what you are doing, you could put your system in a worse state.
<rosaecaeruleae> knome, i have a wallpaper, I want a wallpaper to show while xubuntu loads, before Im prompted to write a password or choose a user
<rosaecaeruleae> a plymouth wallpaper*
<knome> are you using proprietary nvidia drivers?
<rosaecaeruleae> no
<knome> do you have plymouth installed?
<rosaecaeruleae> graphical boot animation and logger - xubuntu-logo theme, graphical boot animation and logger - label control, graphical boot animation and logger - ubuntu-logo theme <<< those are the installed packages
<rosaecaeruleae> wait, i have also the main package
<rosaecaeruleae> knome, yes
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: the missing boot logo/animation is a common issue. sometimes it can be fixed (-> google), but in some cases it's not possible to due to the graphics driver
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, i see a boot image when logging out
<brainwash> you mean powering off the system, or?
<rosaecaeruleae> yes, i click on log out, boot screen, machine off
<brainwash> a logout just returns you to the login screen
<rosaecaeruleae> ok rephrase
<rosaecaeruleae> turning off the machine
<rosaecaeruleae> turn off the machine icon is clicked, a boot screen appears, machine is off
<brainwash> maybe someone in #ubuntu can assist you with your boot screen problem
<brainwash> I only see a black screen on boot also, but I never bothered to fix it
<knome> it's a known problem with the proprietary nvidia drivers
<brainwash> open source radeon driver here
<knome> well, at least ^
<knome> i have it as well, but it's hardly a problem
<brainwash> it's fine enough, if the screen does not flicker during the boot process
<pixelkat> im installing xubuntu 15.04
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, what about on booting off the computer?
<pixelkat> sup everybody
<pixelkat> i like chrome better than firefox i think
<pixelkat> it seems faster
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: what do you mean?
<brainwash> pixelkat: 15.04? that's a development release
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, i dont see nothing during boot-turning on the computer. I see the blueish xubuntu splash screen when booting off-turning off the computer
<pixelkat> heck yeah it is
<pixelkat> rosae: download dban, make a bootable disk, erase HD and install xubuntu 15.04 :D
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: the graphics card + driver are loaded during the boot process, so there might be a timing issue with plymouth -> no or late boot screen
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: this is not the case while you shut down the system
<rosaecaeruleae> i see
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, what if I want a picture to show while the machine boots (on)?
<rosaecaeruleae> static, not animation
<pixelkat> print screen?
<knome> pixelkat, excuse me?
<pixelkat> what
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: the boot screen is mainly a static picture already
<knome> pixelkat, do you have a support question?
<pixelkat> nope
<knome> pixelkat, though 15.04 isn't really supported yet...
<pixelkat> just chillin while xubuntu installs
<knome> okay. we have #xubuntu-offtopic for the general chatter.
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: one could remove the little animation, but that won't resolve the actual problem
<pixelkat> oh
<rosaecaeruleae> forget it, waste of time
<pixelkat> well i have a question
<pixelkat> will i be able to play minecraft on 15.04?
<rosaecaeruleae> what graphicas card should I keep in mind to be fully compatible with liux?
<pixelkat> rosae, most are compatible
<knome> pixelkat, if you are able to play it with earlier versions, then most likely.
<pixelkat> ive never had an issue with graphiics cards
<pixelkat> sweet
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, is the boot splash not showing your only issue?
<rosaecaeruleae> knome, so far it is
<rosaecaeruleae> well at this moment it is
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, then you're fine.
<rosaecaeruleae> is x developing 3d acceleration?
<pixelkat> does anyone use instantbird?
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brainwash> no general questions please
<pixelkat> oh
<pixelkat> will gmusicbrowser play mp3s?
<knome> yes
<pixelkat> i had a problem with it in 14.10
<drc> pixelkat: did you install the codecs (either on install) or afterwards?
<pixelkat> yes
<drc> how?
<pixelkat> when it gives the option to during install
<pixelkat> i hope 15.04 is stable
<pixelkat> xfce is my favorite
<knome> pixelkat, if you want maximum stability, use the LTS releases, not the development versions...
<drc> pixelkat: 15.10 hasn't even reached alpha status yet, how can it be stable?
<knome> pixelkat, there isn't even an alpha version of 15.04 out, so expect breakage.
<drc> and what knome said^^
<pixelkat> what!
<pixelkat> ah poop
<knome> pixelkat, please remember this is a family-friendly channel. also, check the facts before installing anything.
<knome> pixelkat, for what it's worth, the release numbers mean year.month, 15.04 is going to be released in 4 months, so it's far from "ready" yet.
<knome> pixelkat, 14.04 is the last LTS which you should use for maximum stability.
<pixelkat> sweet! i didnt know that :D
<pixelkat> language packs take forever to download
<pixelkat> i dont even use them :/
<pixelkat> skribblez!
<pixelkat> welcome :D
<pixelkat> i dont like the unity interface :/
<pixelkat> i mean its OK
<knome> pixelkat, please keep the non-support questions and discussions at #xubuntu-offtopic
<pixelkat> but xfce 2 panel with transparency is better IMO
<pixelkat> ok
<pixelkat> how do i join that
<knome> type /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<pixelkat> done and done
<pixelkat> no one's in there
<pixelkat> dafuq is ubiquity
<knome> pixelkat, and this one too, so please mind the language.
<pixelkat> the heck is ubiquity?
<knome> pixelkat, please.
<pixelkat> ok ok
<pixelkat> What is Ubiquity?
<knome> as replied in the other channel, it's the installer software
<pixelkat> xubuntu installer?
<pixelkat> gotcha
<pixelkat> like apt-get?
<knome> no
<pixelkat> oh
<knome> apt-get is a package manager
<pixelkat> ubiquity installs xubuntu?
<knome> yes
<pixelkat> i see
<xubuntu01w> How do i stop xubuntu from booting up directly? i want to boot my usb drive instead
<xubuntu01w> instead
<xubuntu01w> instead
<xubuntu01w> Anyone?
<JackFrost> xubuntu01w: That'd be a BIOS option, normally Esc or F12 at the POST screen (logo of the computer).
<xubuntu01w> i keep getting "booting in insecure mode" then it logs me in
<xubuntu86w> How do i stop xubuntu from booting automatically and boot my usb instead?
<xubuntu86w> Seems like it should be simple but nope.
<helpme> 	i want to boot an .iso file from my usb but ubuntu starts up automatically. What Function button do i press to get the BIOS to boot my usb stick instead?
<Guest94958> 	i want to boot an .iso file from my usb but ubuntu starts up automatically. What Function button do i press to get the BIOS to boot my usb stick instead?
<bazhang> how is the iso copied to usb
<Guest94958> well im using DriveDroid app for android & it lets me boot .iso on my pc
<bazhang> whats the iso of
<Guest94958> i installed this xubuntu iso with it but now i cant boot other isos because xubuntu just automatically starts
<Guest94958> the iso is android x86 5.0
<bazhang> you have xubuntu installed already
<Guest94958> yes i do
<bazhang> so you have grub, and the other iso on your hdd
<Guest94958> i used the app DriveDroid to install the xubuntu iso
<JackFrost> !info grub-rescueboot
<ubottu> Package grub-rescueboot does not exist in utopic
<Guest94958> i believe i do have grub
<JackFrost> !info grml-rescueboot
<ubottu> grml-rescueboot (source: grml-rescueboot): Integrates Grml ISO booting into GRUB. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.5 (utopic), package size 6 kB, installed size 62 kB
<bazhang> nice call JackFrost
<bazhang> brrrr
<JackFrost> bazhang: Thanks, used it a few times and it's great.
<Guest94958> do i type in the command that JackFrost posted?
<bazhang> sounds like what guest here wants
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install package
<JackFrost> Guest94958: No, you'd install that package, then drop the iso in /boot/grml/  and run sudo update-grub
<Guest94958> So i'll type in "sudo apt-get install package"?
<Guest94958> Idk what package im supposed to be installing..
<JackFrost> grml-rescueboot
<Guest94958> i havent used ubuntu in a while. would i need root access to drop the iso into /boot/grml/? its not dropping in there
<Guest94958> and im not even sure that the package grml-rescueboot actually installed
<Guest94958> i remember typing a nautilus code to get root access
<bazhang> you never want to do that
<Guest94958> HOW do i drop this .iso on my desktop into the boot/grml/ folder..
<Guest94958> ...
<Guest94958> thanks for the help.
<Guest94958> sarcasm
<RJ45> how come when I try to install SSH server on my i385 machine, it says it has-to remove some packages, and when I click install it says there's broken dependencies?, this is a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04, with Synaptic installed and package information reloaded
<cfhowlett> RJ45, current and updated xubuntu - 14.04.1
<RJ45> cfhowlett: this is
<cfhowlett> RJ45, cat /etc/issue
<RJ45> :~$ cat /etc/issue
<RJ45> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<RJ45> as I said, it is.
<cfhowlett> RJ45, hmm.  since this channel is currently so quiet, you might ask #ubuntu
<paolo> hi, i'm using xubuntu 14.04. it was a fresh install and worked perfectly for months, today i get this
<paolo> mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem).
<paolo> http://pastebin.com/nLErpfLz
<paolo> can you suggesting what to do?
<paolo> can you suggest what to do?
<paolo> i wonder why the root partition is mounted read-only
<paolo> and how damaged is my sistem
<paolo> system
<flux242> paolo: you need to check your lvm volumes. Remember that you shouldn't do it while your volumes are mounted. Start system in a rescue mode or start a live distro from usb
<paolo> flux242: thanks. if it matters there is a piece of dmesg output with errors http://pastebin.com/Ya1XHzdA
<schrute> Hi! How can I change the GTK theme and background for light locker?
<Alexfrench> at the start or on the desktop ???
<schrute> both probably
<Alexfrench> i presume it is xfce ?
<schrute> yes
<knome> there is no trivial way to change light-locker theming
<Alexfrench> here on a french forum  it seems they use lightdm
<schrute> no trivial ways are not a problem, I'm an experienced linux user
<Alexfrench> they modify the configuration file with png backdrop
<schrute> where is the configuration file located?
<Alexfrench> try /etc/lightdm/
<schrute> thanks
<Alexfrench> sorry at this time i am on my windows pc, my xubuntu virtualbox is on my laptop
<schrute> it works
<schrute> both for lock screen and log in
<Alexfrench> cool but you see it was on the ubuntu documentation
<schrute> aha, also I didn't know that light-locker uses lightdm
<schrute> thanks for your help
<schrute> bye
<Alexfrench> ok
<rosaecaeruleae> hi, on firefox, every time I leave the mouse over an icon and wait for a description of it, I only get blank squares with no tex
<rosaecaeruleae> t
<xubuntu27w> Hello.
<xubuntu27w> I was wondering, why is it that I can shutdown using the graphical interface without any higher permissions while shutdown via the terminal requires those aforementioned permissions?
<brainwash> xubuntu27w: here's the reason why http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polkit
<jozefk> which dock works best for you?
<cfhowlett> jozefk, standard xfce3 dock works fine
<brainwash> technically the Xfce dock is just a panel
<brainwash> jozefk: I suggest that you test them all
<jozefk> ah
<jozefk> how many there are?
<brainwash> jozefk: http://linuxthemer.blogspot.de/2014/07/xfce-docks_3.html
<jozefk> how do I get AWN?
<jozefk> or DockbarX?
<brainwash> did you read the blog post and follow the instructions?
<brainwash> you have to scroll down a bit
<jozefk> oh ok I see now. those are links there. let me see. thanks :)
<brainwash> some of these dock apps are available in the official ubuntu repositories, others are not
<jozefk> I think I wil try dockbarx
<jozefk> is that in the repo?
<brainwash> "There are ubuntu/debian packages available for both Dockbar series inside the Dockbar Main Group PPA, which is located at https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ppa ."
<brainwash> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jozefk> adding the repo now
<xubuntu27w> brainwash: About the gui shutdown & stuff: Thanks
<jozefk> is it going to load automatically after reboot or I have to do something special about it?
<jozefk> don't see that option in settings
<rosaecaeruleae> as a screensaver I want a picture, not an animation, how do I acheive that?
<artag> that wouldn't be a screensaver, would it ?
<brainwash> jozefk: I'm not familiar with dockbarx. If dockbarx is not able to create a startup launcher, then you'll have to do it manually
<rosaecaeruleae> iy hides the regular screen
<rosaecaeruleae> it
<artag> true. so does a blank, and it's more effective than an animation at extending screen life
<artag> though I think it's arguable whether screensavers actually do that any more
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: xscreensaver should be able to display images
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, how do I choose the image I waNT?
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74200/how-do-i-use-a-photos-directory-as-my-screensaver
<rosaecaeruleae> thx brainwash , any ideas for seeing just the screen with no animations?
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: did you try to configure it?
<rosaecaeruleae> there is no pause option
<brainwash> sadly, I don't know
<brainwash> I would assume that you can configure some of the animations
<brainwash> maybe even remove them completely
<artag> rosaecaeruleae: can't you nominate a photos directory that has only one photo in it ?
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, true, found it
<rosaecaeruleae> thx
<jozefk> have to see now if it will autostart. thanks for everything
<maddawg_> Hey guys, I would like to know how to permanently enable root access on linux OS'
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> maddawg_: you have it
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<maddawg_> I know it's not recommended but I want it.
<holstein> maddawg_: sudo grants what you wish.. use that
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44418/how-to-enable-root-login outlines alternatives and risks, and how to do what i suggest you dont do, and dont need to do..
<maddawg_> What exactly do I have to type into Terminal?
<holstein> maddawg_: sudo -i
<holstein> maddawg_: ^ that *exactly* gets you a root shell.. above, in the link i shared, you will see *exactly* what to copy paste into a terminal that i suggest you dont, and dont need to
<maddawg_> Okay thanks. Now does this root access remain even throughout reboots?
<holstein> maddawg_: sudo is *always* there..
<maddawg_> Lol smart alec
<holstein> maddawg_: i dont enable a root account, but, if you choose to, that would be persistent.. as the link i shared states
<knome> maddawg_, if you enable the root account, your system will be unsupported
<knome> maddawg_, so please don't.
<holstein> yup ^ and you really dont need to
<maddawg_> Ok so heres the deal. Im trying to install a gnome theme that i downloaded from deviantart and the install guide tells me to drop the theme into a specified folder
<holstein> maddawg_: again, you *dont* need a root account enable for that
<maddawg_> i cant do that without root access apparently
<holstein> maddawg_: if you have *no* idea how to move files with access like that, you can always use a live iso via USB
<maddawg_> well im not skilled with linux like you guys are.
<holstein> maddawg_: you can use sudo in the terminal, as i suggested before.. sudo mv /path/to/file /path/to/where/to/move
<holstein> maddawg_: if you are not very skilled, i suggest just using the themes in the default repos til you become more comfortable
<maddawg_> that seems a bit much but thanks for that bit of info
<knome> maddawg_, you can copy new themes to ~/.themes as well
<knome> maddawg_, ~ being your user directory
<drc> maddawg_: Can you use ~/.theme ?
<knome> maddawg_, then they are available for your user account without need to use sudo (or root to that matter)
<maddawg_> thanks for the help, i got it sorted out
<dalekusa> Could I get suggestions about easy to set up DLNA servers for Xubuntu?
<bekks> Install minidlna
<Alexfrench> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/minidlna
<dalekusa> ahem, in English, please
<Alexfrench> one minute i am french but i read and try to speak correctly english so !!!
<Alexfrench> often you have no choices !!
<dalekusa> do you think it will work for Xbox One?
<RayneSplit> dalekusa, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=minidlna%20ubuntu.com
<knome> RayneSplit, please, that's not nice.
<Alexfrench> ah sorry i don't know
<dalekusa> I just did that before you posted that link, so nor harm
<RayneSplit> dalekusa, Setup of minidlna is really simple and fast, so try it :-)
<Alexfrench> in the documentation for 360 yes
<knome> dalekusa, xubuntu isn't generally supported to run on xbox one... but if xubuntu works and minidlna usually works, then i don't see a reason why not
<dalekusa> (by the way, glad to know that I am not the only Dalek on here, DalekSec)
<Alexfrench> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/125228-xbox-one-how-to-stream-content-using-dlna
<pixelkat> my internet sucks
<pixelkat> what do?
<pixelkat> also, how do i play minecraft?
<dalekusa> another question: I plan to use wi-fi for my Xbox One, but my computer is connected to the router via an Ethernet cable. Is that an issue?
<knome> depends on your router (and i guess there are better channels for questions like that), but mostly likely not
<rosaecaeruleae> where do I find a list of my preferred applications? new urls are opened not in firefox, but in another browser
<pixelkat> where do i find a list of channels to join?
<knome> !alis | pixelkat
<ubottu> pixelkat: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pixelkat> !alis
<knome> pixelkat, did you read the reply at all?
<pixelkat> noob
<pixelkat> <--
<pixelkat> nothing happens
<pixelkat> whoops nvm
#xubuntu 2015-12-14
<xubuntu13w> good night
<xubuntu13w> i want to install intel vga drivers in my xubuntu
<xubuntu13w> can anyone help me
<xubuntu13w> sorry for idiom
<xubuntu74w> I was wondering if someone can help me with something.
<lycan_s> xubuntu74w, you are speaking spanish?
<xubuntu74w> ?
<lycan_s> what do you need?
<xubuntu74w> I just switched to xubuntu from linux mint, and websites are taking a while, from about 5 seconds to 15 seconds, to show up, in both firefox and chromium. It isn't a major issue, but it is extremely annoying, and didn't happen in windows or linux mint.
<xubuntu43w> valaki magyarul???
<xubuntu43w> hungary?
<asad_> When watching videos, the brightness dims after a couple of minutes. How do I fix this? Also, how can I show the battery percentage in the panel?
<asad_> When watching videos on firefox, that is. Haven't tested if this happens in video players yet
<Luyin> asad_, you need caffeine for that
<Luyin> asad_, or you could disable your display/power saving settings. but that doesn't work always.
<asad_> Luyin: I've tried caffeine in gnome. Does it work well in xfce?
<Luyin> asad_, I haven't had any problems with it
<Luyin> not using it now, so not sure. try it yourself
<asad_> Luyin: Alright, I'll give it a try. And would you happen to know how I can display the battery percentage in the panel with the power manager plugin?
<Luyin> asad_, there are settings allowing that, but I don't know them by heart. but you shouldn't have problems finding them in the application.
<asad_> I have switched from ubuntu to xubuntu today. I can't seem to find out how to set default applications... How can I set default applications?
<Luyin> asad_, settings > preferred applications
<asad_> Luyin: I can only set the browser, mail reader, file manager, and terminal emulator there... How can I set other defaults, like video player, or music player, etc?
<Luyin> asad_, by right-clicking a file of the type you want to assign to an application, and choosing the "open with" dialogue. I think you can also set some via mime types with the mime type editor, but never bothered with that ;)
<asad_> Luyin: okay thanks!
<xubuntu890> Hello, i have Asus Eee PC
<xubuntu890> Is worth install xubuntu
<xubuntu890> ?'
<knome> xubuntu890, depends on the model
<ToRazzi> wait
<ToRazzi> i check
<ToRazzi> asus eee pc 1015bxo
<knome> i would try out with the live system if you think it's smooth enough
<ToRazzi> Okay.
<ToRazzi> I installed Xubuntu to Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PI 1505 and sound not working. but works perfectly
<recon_lap1> having trouble getting audio out of a bluetooth speaker in xubuntu 14.04, can pair to it and estup a audio sink , but pavucontrol does not seem to find it
<recon_lap1> brb
<recon_lap1> seems I needed to do a sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<recon_lap1>  
#xubuntu 2015-12-15
<xubuntu65d> hi to the room! i will assistance with a problem im facing
<slidinghorn> xubuntu65d: go ahead and ask your question with as much detail (commands tried, error messages - in a pastebin if more than one line, etc.) as possible, and do try to keep it to one post :)
<slidinghorn> if someone knows how to help, they'll respond :)
<xubuntu65d> when im trying to update the softwar sudo apt-get upgrade" command and all i get are "HIt" and "Ign" while the repos are loading
<xubuntu65d> is there  a way to reset my repos list?
<xubuntu65d> i tried changing the server through software sources but it was the same thing
<slidinghorn> xubuntu65d: do you mean sudo apt-get update  ?
<xubuntu65d> yes
<xubuntu65d> http://pastebin.com/7AD1wac8
<xubuntu65d> any ideas?
<slidinghorn> xubuntu65d: That is normal behavior....basically what it's saying -  "Hit"  means the timestamps on the package list say there aren't any changes from last time.  "Ign" means there were no changes in the pdiff index, and the list will be ignored this time.  "Get" means it's receiving an updated index, and you'll likely have some package(s) to upgrade
<xubuntu65d> so everything seems ok?
<xubuntu65d> im relatively new to all this.. this is why im asking
<slidinghorn> xubuntu65d: so far...after you've run  sudo apt-get update      you can then run   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        to upgrade any necessary packages
<slidinghorn> no worries, we're all beginners at some point :)
<xubuntu65d> thanks!
<Anonaly_> Hi there, I am using Xubuntu 14.04, I have noticed that there is a menu item which is related to a program that no longer exists.
<Anonaly_> I have tried using the menu editor   menulibre, to remove it, however menulibre does not show it (so I can't remove it)
<Anonaly_> its very annoying
<retrojeff> in a terminal check /home/<youraccount>/.local/share/applications/
<retrojeff> look see if the program has a .desktop file in this folder
<retrojeff> you could also check /home/<youraccount>/.config/menus/applications-merged
<retrojeff> if its not found here you will need sudo or root access to remove it from the system
<retrojeff> oh there is a 3rd place to check /home/<youraccount>/.local/share/desktop-directories/
<retrojeff> I seem to have alot of wine related files in these 3 folders
<Anonaly_> hi retrojeff
<Anonaly_> ok I will try that
<Anonaly_> the first one worked :)
<Anonaly_> thanks
<retrojeff> good to know
<Anonaly_> i suppose while your here I'll ask another question retrojeff :)
<Anonaly_> my desktop wallpaper is stuck,
<retrojeff> ??
<Anonaly_> I try and change the picture but it will not change
<Anonaly_> yes I know it seems like a newb question,
<retrojeff> not sure how to reproduce that
<Anonaly_> but it is as if the settings file is in read only
<retrojeff> hold on
<Anonaly_> I will try again and verify
<retrojeff> strace might shed some light on this
<Anonaly_> yeah, I just replicated it myself
<retrojeff> its not a bug its something on your end
<Anonaly_> double clicking on the wallpapers in the desktop settings section does not change the wallpaper
<retrojeff> like permissions like you said
<Anonaly_> nor does selecting it and hitting back
<Anonaly_> yes
<retrojeff> slow down let me strace and check
<Anonaly_> makes sense
<retrojeff> try this for me hold ALT and press F2 to get the application launch
<Anonaly_> ok
<retrojeff> put in xfce4-settings-editor
<retrojeff> press enter
<Anonaly_> ok
<retrojeff> look for xfwm4-desktop
<Anonaly_> got it
<retrojeff> you might see backdrop
<retrojeff> with a down facing arrow
<Anonaly_> ij
<Anonaly_> opk
<retrojeff> and screen0 ?
<Anonaly_>  (ok)
<retrojeff> with a whole listing of monitors
<Anonaly_> ok
<retrojeff> I guess check monitor0
<Anonaly_> change it here ?
<retrojeff> look for image-path
<retrojeff> should say type "String"
<Anonaly_> i've got last-image
<retrojeff> try changing the image-path to the image you want logout and back in
<Anonaly_> alright I will try this
<retrojeff> I can screenshot mine to show you
<retrojeff> http://i.imgur.com/tzACqmc.png
<retrojeff> should be something like this but with your image and not mine
<Anonaly_> no I found it thats ok
<retrojeff> did it change?
<retrojeff> or need to logout and login again
<Anonaly_> I haven't tried yet, I guess I could. but that would mean I have to shut down alot of stuff
<retrojeff> I know that feeling
<Anonaly_> I have a VM running :(
<retrojeff> having lots of things open and power goes out
<Anonaly_> actually I never changed anything there yet
<retrojeff> you screem fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Anonaly_> yea
<Anonaly_> retrojeff, do you think that if I chagned the setting in xfce4-settings-editor, it would allow me to change the setting in the main desktop settings section ?
<retrojeff> I have no idea
<retrojeff> will just need to try and find out
<retrojeff> if you change it in the editor and close the editor and open it again
<retrojeff> and the setting did not stick
<retrojeff> we can troubleshoot further
<retrojeff> if that was the case I think all your settings would be screwed
<retrojeff> and not just your wallpaper
<Anonaly_> retrojeff, there has to be a way to reset the desktop wallpaper program
<retrojeff> there should be
<retrojeff> I am not aware of any
<retrojeff> maybe just a simple logout and login will fix it
<Anonaly_> xfdesktop
<Anonaly_> pkill xfdesktop
<retrojeff> maybe your session got screwed
<retrojeff> you might loose open windows
<Anonaly_> oh there we go
<Anonaly_> xfdesktop was not running
<retrojeff> oh?
<retrojeff> and you fixed it yourself
<Anonaly_> fixed
<Anonaly_> yerp
<retrojeff> have a pat on the back
<Anonaly_> yep
<Anonaly_> thanks
<Anonaly_> pretty simple
<retrojeff> yes a logout and login would also have fixed that
<retrojeff> seems odd you did not know it was not running
<retrojeff> unless it segfaulted and you quickly said not to restart it
<Anonaly_> yeah
<Anonaly_> it had my old wallpaper on there, and xfdesktop did not appear to be running,
<Anonaly_> I think what happened was that Nautilus changed the wallpaper, and nautilus is a gnome program,
<Anonaly_> anyways, I ran pkill xfdesktop, did nothing
<Anonaly_> sudo pkill xfdesktop did nothing
<Anonaly_> so I just ran xfdesktop and the wallpaper changed to my selected one,
<Anonaly_> and my icons came back
<Anonaly_> (icons where gone)
<Anonaly_> retrojeff, strange thing is that this wasn't something that a simple reset would fix,
<Anonaly_> as my computer is a laptop, and I have reset it many times
<Anonaly_> I have had this problem for months
<Anonaly_> anyways problem solved thanks for the help too
<retrojeff> still does not really say why your xfdesktop was not running
<retrojeff> if it was not running what was
<retrojeff> or why did it crash
<retrojeff> incase there is a bug in xfdesktop that should be reported
<retrojeff> there are a billion bugs I wish to report in xfwm4 just too lazy to report them
<retrojeff> I should find out what window manager mate uses
<Anonaly_> thats why I am thinking Nautilus,
<retrojeff> ok so you think Nautilus tried to kill your xfdesktop?
<Anonaly_> as I remember before I used to run it with the --no-desktop option, because it did something with the desktop in the gnome enviro
<Anonaly_> yes
<Anonaly_> it used to all the time
<Anonaly_> (ubuntu 10.04)
<retrojeff> I am starting to like thunar
<retrojeff> thunar actually is more stable
<retrojeff> nautilus just turned ugly
<Anonaly_> yeah Thunar is good
<retrojeff> gnome-terminal wont even start for me
<Anonaly_> thunar you can make custom actions
<retrojeff> if I could get my xfce-panel to show indicators I would be alot happier
<retrojeff> yes thunar is good
<Anonaly_> I still use Nautilus however,
<retrojeff> for what reasons?
<Anonaly_> you can chanve the icons of the folders
<Anonaly_> (change)
<retrojeff> and you can not in thunar?
<Anonaly_> no
<retrojeff> mine changed in thunar
<retrojeff> when I set the theme
<Anonaly_> oh yeah,
<retrojeff> hold on
<retrojeff> I am running Xenial 16.04 LTS so I have thunar version 1.6.10
<Anonaly_> ah
<Anonaly_> 1.6.3
<retrojeff> http://i.imgur.com/7MSaW0r.png
<retrojeff> look at my screenshot
<retrojeff> I am using windows 10 icons
<Anonaly_> yeah I can change those xfce appearance settings too
<Anonaly_> I will show you my screenshot
<retrojeff> my style is set to greybird
<retrojeff> windows 10 style in xfce looks like garbage
<retrojeff> no shadows in gtk applications
<retrojeff> is a big turnoff
<retrojeff> I think that has something todo with window manager tweaks
<retrojeff> and compositing
<Anonaly_> one sec
<Anonaly_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_15-12-15_-_11_40_48_AM-srIfB5Sc.png
<Anonaly_> (showing off)
<retrojeff> is that
<retrojeff> ummmmmmmm
<retrojeff> conky
<retrojeff> on the right side of your screen
<Anonaly> retrojeff, hey not sure what happened there
<Anonaly> yeah its screenlets
<Anonaly> addon for xfce
<retrojeff> check my conky
<retrojeff> http://i.imgur.com/9l4FK4P.jpg
<Anonaly> I also use compiz-fusion 0.8.8
<Anonaly> works nice
<retrojeff> excuse my windows 3.1 wallpaper\
<Anonaly> nice
<retrojeff> I did like compiz back in ubuntu 10.04
<Anonaly> yeah it still works
<Anonaly> you have to compile 0.8.8 manually however
<Anonaly> its a bit time consuming but there is a way to do it
<Anonaly> and- if you have the nvidia drivers, there is a bug
<retrojeff> I need to get my conky to work with my wallpaper
<retrojeff> like you have
<retrojeff> a solid background is ugly
<Anonaly> (which is why I am using the ati open source driver)
<Anonaly> now that I have my new ati card
<retrojeff> oh I have nVidia
<Anonaly> yeah then you would need compiz 0.9.x which is broken and left for dead
<retrojeff> nVidia GTX 660
<Anonaly> wow
<retrojeff> which star wars is that on your desktop?
<Anonaly> yeah I just  bought a AMD r9 2gb ram
<Anonaly> retrojeff, that is not star wars heh
<retrojeff> is that episode 1 phantom
<Anonaly> no that is a real picture taken in the 60's
<Anonaly> its a deep subject
<Anonaly> https://vimeo.com/4873383
<retrojeff> I am a trekkie anyways
<Anonaly> yeah I am a conspiracy guy
<retrojeff> capt picard capt sisko capt janeway
<retrojeff> glad I could be of some help to you
<retrojeff> now I need to shave eat and get on with my day
<retrojeff> its a funny world.... techies help non techies but techies tend to tell other techies to read the manual
<ikonia> csop
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<knome> hello ikonia
#xubuntu 2015-12-16
<Network2501> hi, how can i stop the computer going to sleep (not the monitor)
<Network2501> I've set options under xfce power manager to never sleep
<Tarminquay> I'm running Ubuntu MATE.
<Tarminquay> Any reason I should switch to Xubuntu?
<knome> Tarminquay, what makes you ask that?
<Tarminquay> What do you mean what?
<Tarminquay> I am just curious.
<Network2501> i chose xubuntu because of xfce
<knome> if you ask a xubuntu channel, you can expect people to prefer xubuntu here
<knome> however, you should use what is best for you
<Network2501> and tbh i only decided to use ubuntu for the gns3 support
<retrojeff> MATE is pretty xfce is lightweight
<retrojeff> if you want simple and light choose xfce
<retrojeff> if you want pretty and gnome2 pick mate
<retrojeff> I use both
<knome> xubuntu and ubuntu mate are much more than the DE's
<retrojeff> packages are not the same
<Tarminquay> Ubuntu MATE and Xubuntu are quite different.
<Network2501> power issue seems to be related to bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<Network2501> power manager settings are ignored
<Network2501> computer is still being suspended
<Network2501> other than uncommenting ingore idle in /etc/systemd/logind.conf is there anything else i could look at?
<Tarminquay> Do you guys have slow systems?
<Tarminquay> Is that why you run Xubuntu?
<knome> i have used xubuntu on low-spec hardware too, but i'm also running it on modern hardware.
<Tarminquay> Why not use Ubuntu MATE if you have modern hardware?
<knome> why not use xubuntu?
<Tarminquay> Or even Linux Mint with Cinnamon?
<Tarminquay> Because it's not as nice, especially vs Cinnamon.
 * knome shrugs
<knome> i guess we have to agree to disagree
<knome> Tarminquay, is this for google code-in?
<Tarminquay> What google code-in?
<knome> mozmck, re: your question, you'll likely want to check http://www.freedesktop.org/software/polkit/docs/0.105/pkexec.1.html
<Tarminquay> Linux Mint with Cinnamon is a much more sophisticated DE than Xubuntu.
<mozmck> I'm trying to use pkexec in a bash script with no success.  I have a script called "installer" that just has the command "dpkg -i *.deb"  If I use gksudo ./installer, it works great.  But gksudo is not installed in Xubuntu by default so that is not an option for me.  pkexec tells me it can't find ./installer  So I passed it the full path to the installer, and then dpkg says it can't find the deb files.  So I added a cd <location of files> in the ./installer 
<mozmck> knome: I've looked at that page and anything else I can find.  It's pretty sketchy.
<knome> mozmck, pkexec requires a permission file for your command you are going to run
<knome> mozmck, maybe you would be fine if you ran the script itself without pkexec, and only the dpkg command inside the script with it
<mozmck> For every one?  I thought it was more generic than that.
<mozmck> I tried running just dpkg with it and that didn't work either.
<knome> for every one, yes. not every variation, but one per command.
<mozmck> That seems pretty well useless then.
<knome> seems pretty secure to me.
<knome> only commands that are specified get only the permissions they should
<mozmck> Yeah, so secure you can't install anything with a graphical password dialog.
<Network2501> does xubuntu run a sshd by default?
<Network2501> and allow remote connections
<knome> well, pkexec policy files are shipped for all software that xubuntu ships by default, and it works for them as it is correctly set up - go figure
<knome> Network2501, no, but you can install one easily
<Network2501> ahh ok that explains a lot
<Network2501> cheers knome
<mozmck> interestingly, I just discovered that virtualbox has an install script for it's Guest Additions that uses pkexec and it works.  I guess I'll dig into that and see how that works.
<knome> yes, at this point not all software has a policy file
<knome> but the situation should be getting better all the time
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#No_Open_Ports
<mozmck> thanks for the pointers.  I doubt virtualbox is installing a policy file
<xubuntu657> k
<xubuntu79d> I have lost the task bar on my desktop and with this last update the password seems to have been change
<xubuntu79d> How can I resolve or remove this random generated password first of all
<Luyin> xubuntu79d: you can have your taskbar back by hitting alt+f2 and entering "xfce-4-panel &"
<Luyin> xubuntu79d: can you rule out problems with encoding and keyboard settings?
<xubuntu79d> It's asking for a password now which seems to have been changed
<Luyin> xubuntu79d: you didn't answer my question
<Luyin> or else I don't understand what you're trying to say
<xubuntu18w> Hi ! I have xubunt installed on my pc and will like to install a 2nd linux distro. but I will like to create a partition for storing data I will b able to use with the 2 distros...
<xubuntu18w> any advise??
<xubuntu18w> if I create a /data for example in ext4 is it ok??
<xubuntu79d> It ran an update that randomly generated a password that I don't have
<xubuntu18w> when i say data it is only files... documents music, movies...
<Luyin> xubuntu79d: there is no such thing as an update which changes passwords.
<Luyin> xubuntu18w: you can create a partition to be used by any number of OSes on your PC without problem, yes.
<xubuntu18w> Luyin...  Can I also encrypt it after?
<Luyin> xubuntu18w: should be no problem afaik
<xubuntu79d> I remember seeing a reference to a command line something like random unlock to undo the change on my ( encryption ) password
<Luyin> xubuntu79d: can you rule out problems with encoding and keyboard settings?
<xubuntu79d> Yes
<xubuntu79d> It's a laptop, there may be a setting Chang, I was trying to emolument a 3D desktop cud be when this all started
<Luyin> xubuntu79d: nothing of this has anything to do with changing passwords. so either you're mistaken and your keyboard settings have changed, your encoding doesn't do what it's supposed to, or you're mistyping your password.
<xubuntu79d> Ok, one other question then. Is there a way to simply reset and change it?
<krytarik> !pwreset | xubuntu79d
<ubottu> xubuntu79d: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<FernandoBasso> How to increase/decrease screen brightness on a normal desktop computer? (I use fn keys on my laptop)
<bekks> FernandoBasso: By modifying the brightness in the menu of your display.
<Troller> So guys I used Unetbootin to create a usb stick with Xubuntu for installation
<Troller> I plug in the usb stick and reboot to it, start installation procedure but now he is asking for ISO image
<Troller> what ISO image is it?
<Troller> Im really confused I thought all I needed was on the usb stick
<mrkramps> actually you're using this iso image from a stick
<Troller> the iso image I need is on the stick then?
<Troller> problem is locate it then, because it lists some mountable  drives I tried each one of them but it didnt find it
<Troller> man
<Troller> im just going to burn the xubuntu iso into a dvd and then install it from there
<Troller> from usb stick is too complicated by the looks of things
#xubuntu 2015-12-17
<xubuntu24w> need help waking up an etherjet cardbus pcmcia network adapter on a 390x ibm thinkpad running xubuntu 12.04.4
<xubuntu24w> ifconfig seems to show the device is there as eth0 but no network connection
<xubuntu24w> cable connection to router is also lit up
<xubuntu24w> suggestions?
<xubuntu24w> fresh install of xubuntu 12.04.4 and network seemed to show as available during install
<xubuntu24w> nm-tool shows state:disconnected and driver as xircom_cb
<xubuntu24w> I'm running MAC address filtering on my router and the MAC address for this card appears in my MAC address table on the router
<xubuntu24w> I've been on this for several hours and am not making any progress
<xubuntu24w> any help would be greatly appreciated
<xubuntu24w> I've been through all the steps in the xubuntu network documentation-no luck
<xubuntu24w> anybody?
<knome> xubuntu 12.04 is EOL
<xubuntu24w> does that mean end of life?
<knome> yes
<xubuntu24w> I tried it since it burned onto a cd and not a dvd
<xubuntu24w> what do you suggest I use as an alternative for this antiquated hardware
<xubuntu24w> would pup be a good alternative
<xubuntu24w> also, if I could wakeup the network card in 12.04 would I be able to upgrade to 14 or 15?
<knome> how much ram does it have?
<xubuntu24w> 256mb
<xubuntu24w> not a rocket by any stretch
<knome> i wouldn't be surprised if the card didn't work because it didn't have enough memory
<xubuntu24w> was able to run win98 on it though
<knome> windows 98 was released 1998, xubuntu 12.04 was released in 2012
<xubuntu24w> understand
<xubuntu24w> just trying not to add to landfill and spend a little time getting more familiar with linux
<knome> i don't know what modern linux (by any standard) would run on that
<xubuntu24w> i have 14 installed on a dualboot winxp thinkpad t60 and it works fine
<xubuntu24w> no chance of troubleshooting the .conf file for the xircom_cb driver
<knome> that's a totally different kind of hardware
<xubuntu24w> understood
<knome> pcmcia cards are more or less problematic *always*
<knome> and not much "new" support can be expected for them either
<xubuntu24w> they all follow basic principles of operation though
<knome> sure
<xubuntu24w> a quick review of the network configuration file might wake things up
<xubuntu24w> I'm just not expert in editing .conf files
<xubuntu24w> ifconfig seems to show activity re: transmit/receive
<xubuntu24w> my readings indicate changes to.conf files or rebuilds of driver file(s) might help
<xubuntu24w> can't go with later versions of xubuntu since they are burned to dvd and the 390x only has a cd drive
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<knome> that should get you around that limitation
<xubuntu24w> this notebook only has one usb port-used by the mouse
<xubuntu24w> guess I could enable the trackpad and use the usb port for your suggestion
<knome> yep, you only need it once for the installation
<knome> after you are installed, you don't need the usb drive any more
<knome> s/are/have/
<xubuntu24w> what did you mean by your last comment?
<xubuntu24w> how large a usb drive will I need?
<knome> you only need the usb drive for installing, so you can plug your mouse in once you have installed
<xubuntu24w> how large a usb drive though?
<knome> 1GB is fine for 14.04
<xubuntu24w> off i go to try that-that means i can go with a version 14 install, yes?
<knome> version 14.04, yes
<knome> note that there is no "version 14", 14.04 and 14.10 are totally different releases
<xubuntu24w> thanks for the help-see if I can get this old girl back in operation
<knome> good luck
<xubuntu24w> as a side note-it was the main hardware used to design the software used to design all the mmics (monolithic microwave integrated circuits) used in today's wireless devices
<xubuntu24w> so it has some sentimental value...
<knome> :)
<xubuntu24w> thanks for your help
<knome> np
<InkisJLane> Which flavor of Ubuntu is equivalent in terms of resource consumption to Chrome OS?
<knome> InkisJLane, that's an impossible question.
<dylan> Hello guys
<dylan> Anyone need help??
<slee> hello, anyone else having html5 video issues with this firefox 43 update?
<robotics> dylan, ask your question
<JohnnyComeL8ly> robotics, I have a feeling he wanted to just ask about asking... he didn't really need help. ;-D
<mnemoc> hi, after I updated to 15.10 ctrl-shift-u (to enter unicode glyphs) stopped working... any hint on how can I re-enable it?
<mnemoc> also, how can I change the system wide keyboard layout?
<mnemoc> in "Language Support" the drop down Keyboard input method system is empty... I remember that having two options before
<mnemoc> the assumption of keyboard layout based on language is quite annoying :-/
<mnemoc> installing and enabling ibus didn't help, still no underlined u :-/
<xubuntu51w> Hi! Using 15.10 with compiz here. How do I change the window decoration theme? gnome-tweak-tool seems to have suddenly removed that feature.
<xubuntu86w> hi
<xubuntu86w> how would I install the drivers for my hp priinter so I will have full features ?  Would I use  Wine ?
<flocculant> xubuntu86w: have you gone to Printers?
<flocculant> it should just find it if there is a driver for it
<flocculant> I've not had issues with HP ever
<xubuntu86w> well it will  print  but has few settings
<flocculant> aah right, quite often the way - what printer?
<xubuntu86w> old  hp  psc1610
<flocculant> to answer your question - steer well clear of wine unless you really need it
<xubuntu86w> ok
<xubuntu86w> maybe its time fow new priiinter  ?
<xubuntu86w> printer*
<flocculant> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/psc/psc_1600_series.html
<xubuntu86w> Thanks !!!
<flocculant> xubuntu86w: often you will find that many of the bells and whistles that you get on windows don't work - but the job of the printer does
<xubuntu86w> ok
<xubuntu86w> Thanks again,   Have a good Holiday
<flocculant> xubuntu86w: I have a deskjet 1510, it prints, it copies, it scans
<flocculant> I couldn't fiddle about much though
<flocculant> yep - you too
<daniel2> Hello,  I just installed Xubuntu and often as I type it just randomly pastes stuff
<daniel2> Tap to click is off, dunno whats up with my mouse
#xubuntu 2015-12-18
<xubuntu54i> JOIN
<knome> hello
<xubuntu31w> hola
<knome> hello
<xubuntu31w> como están?
<knome> english please
<xubuntu31w> ok don't worry
<xubuntu31w> my english isn't very good
<knome> wjat
<knome> sorry; what's your native language?
<xubuntu31w> spanish
<knome> !es | xubuntu31w
<ubottu> xubuntu31w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knome> if you prefer spanish (but so far no problems with your english either)
<xubuntu31w> ok thank you
<lycan_s> for a netbook, what distro recommending?
<xubuntu003> hi
<xubuntu003> anyone online atm?
<xubuntu003> got some questions
<Pooka_> bonjour
<littlebit> hi poeple when I execute apt-get udpate, I get this error message: W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.20 80] can someone help
<xubuntu248> Hi there
<xubuntu248> I have question: how do I minimalize use of swap partition? I`m curently instaling xubuntu on pendrive.
<krytarik> !swap | xubuntu248
<ubottu> xubuntu248: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<xubuntu248> @krytarik Thank You :) @ubottu I alredy know that :) I have 8 GB of ram so i think that i have more than i ever need
<xubuntu37i> hello
<xubuntu37i> do you hear me?
<krytarik> Yes.
#xubuntu 2015-12-19
<nomic> got problem where networking stops working after latest update (14.04)
<nomic> how to get the wirless working on 15.04 .. on a dell latitude, it recognises picks up network hardwrae on machine ... not on 15
<nomic> anyone
<nomic> ping
<Slumlord_> hjnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 77777777777777777777777777777777777r54llllllllp-------------------------------------------pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<Slumlord_> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp55555555555555g554hn9ooooooom5hj9ooooooooooooo=-.gtrffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Slumlord_> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Slumlord_> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ
<Slumlord_> QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQAb ?><T)<yyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYTRF4444444444444444404-----------------------------------------------------------------------------555555555GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Unit193> Slumlord_: Hello.  I'm presuming/hoping that was a mistake, but please don't do that.
<vista__> Unit193: sounds like a cat to me
<ezkk> hi cacn anyone help me with dual monitor setup, and strange error i get ?
<Azelphur> was literally just typing a message to reply to that ezkk fellow
<Azelphur> and this is why you don't quit after asking a question :(
<ezkk> hello can somebody help me with dual monitor setup ? monitor plugged in first dvi is not recognized and monitor in second port runs perfecly fine
<joshuasch> Hello all, I just installed xubuntu 14.04 on my computer.  When I installed the OS, I told it to download updates while installing.  So then when I logged into the newly installed OS, it gave me a pop up telling me that I should install ubuntu 15.04, which I said why not.  Currently, it is installing the newer 15.04.   I don't know if 14.04 or 14.10 was installed on my computer at the time of the update. (I ran out of room, let me c
<joshuasch> Online it said that you shouldn't go from 14.04 to 15.04
<joshuasch> So I don't know if I just broke my system...
<joshuasch> In the terminal I tried to check what version I had installed(to see if I had 14.04 or 14.10) but it said I had 15.04
<joshuasch> I tried googling to find what would happen if you went from 14.04 to 15.04, and it said that it wasn't possible to do, and then I googled what would happen if you did, but no luck
<xubuntu11w> Happy Super Saturday
<xubuntu11w> http://www.buzzen.com/
<krytarik> xubuntu11w: No spam please.
<xubuntu11w> how do I remove icons from desktop without deleting them ?
<xubuntu11w> ok krytarik
<krytarik> xubuntu11w: Just move them to some other directory?
<xubuntu11w> only option i  get is delete
<krytarik> Do it in a file browser.
<xubuntu11w> i'll try
<flocculant> are they *just*icons? that is image files - or do you mean something else?
<xubuntu11w> they are set-up pkgs  for my printer
<xubuntu11w> not sure if they will screw up  printer if i  delete them
<xubuntu11w> hp printer
<xubuntu11w> best wishes
<woogie1981> Hi
<woogie1981> How do I check what version of system I have?
<knome> lsb_release -a
<woogie1981> Thank you knome
<knome> np
<woogie1981> I have another question: It seams that I have 14.04 and most recent is 15.10. I type: "sudo apt-get upgrade" and nothin happend. How do I upgrade?
<knome> woogie1981, you can't upgrade directly from 14.04 to 15.10
<knome> woogie1981, i would wait until 16.04 is released in april then upgrade
<knome> woogie1981, if you want to upgrade your release from the command line, you need to run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<knome> woogie1981, note that if you upgrade now, you will have to follow the upgrade path 14.04->14.10->15.04->15.10->16.04
<woogie1981> Ok, but then in april I would have to do complete install?
<knome> woogie1981, no, you can upgrade directly from LTS to LTS
<knome> woogie1981, that's why i suggested to wait until 16.04
<woogie1981> Then I will wait, thx again knome.
<knome> np again
#xubuntu 2015-12-20
<Azelphur> Hey folks, Xubuntu 15.10 Live CD has no mouse pointer, what gives?
<woogie1981> Any one know a program like truecrypt for xubuntu?
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> I've been looking, but can't seem to find the controls to increase the border size for Greybird.
<rfleming> It's so hard to grab a corner to expand a window
<JohnnyComeL8ly> rfleming, honestly... I think it is supposed to be that way.
<rfleming> I understand... but a 1px border on a xhdpi monitor makes things difficult :)
<rfleming> I've come to realise it's theme dependant, so I'd have to hack the theme.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> rfleming, how much of an xtraHighDPI monitor do you have?
<rfleming> I have a 5k Dell monitor
<JohnnyComeL8ly> rfleming, have you seen this? http://superuser.com/questions/436541/how-do-you-increase-the-resize-border-thickness-in-xubuntu-12-04
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Wow, that is a cool size! :-D
<rfleming> it's a 27" monitor... but sexy as hell :)
<rfleming> I think I'm going to have to learn what answer #2 says... 'I found the only easy answer was to learn to use the alt-right button-drag thing. Which once you get used to it is pretty handy, and of course therefore is sorely lacking in windows'
<rfleming> ... the only other option is to ask the Shimmer Project people to think of the high dp crowd :)
<rfleming> messing with the theme is a sure way to not get updates :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Of course!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> :-)
<rfleming> so how's it goin' Johnny?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Pretty good... I'm gonna have to study a little more for a ~speech~ in Sunday School.  I just had some of the best rice and beans... Idk, things have definitely been worse.
<rfleming> Christian?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes sir.
<rfleming> Advent speech?
<rfleming> on Love? :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah, but I'm not getting that last part.
<rfleming> I guess different churches do things, well different.
<rfleming> 5 Advent candles.  Hope, Peace, Joy, Love, Christ.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah, definitely.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, they like this channel clear, so let us switch to #xubuntu-offtopic .
 * rfleming looks around.  Yeah.  I guess we shouldn't interrupt everyone else :)
<mike587> hi
<mike587> hi
<mike587> hi
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, mike.
<mike587> hi Johnny
<mike587> what do i do if i find a bug for indicator applet in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<well_laid_lawn> mike587:  ^^
<mike587> thanks ubottu, well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<JohnnyComeL8ly> !bugs | well_laid_lawn
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That is how to put to others... in case you didn't know.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> :-)
<mike587> thanks Johnny
<well_laid_lawn> I was experimenting. I wasn't sure if it was !bugs or !bug or ...
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, well, I was just putting out the bit I was aware of.
<well_laid_lawn> heh cheers
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Same to you.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Merry Christmas, to those who celebrate it.... :-D
<well_laid_lawn> JohnnyComeL8ly:  same to you
<mike587> Was able to file the bug thanks to you guys. Thanks again. Merry Christmas everyone!
<well_laid_lawn> well done !
<nomic> z.z.z.
<ubuntu07w> Hi there i am thinking about installing Xubuntu on a old laptop for my kids to woch youtube and crap like that do you think it will be ok?
<ubuntu07w> the lap top has a 2.2 selraon and 1 GB ram
<ubuntu07w> dus Xubuntu have firefox as a package?
<flocculant> yes - and should be alright
<ubuntu07w> should i stick with a 32 bit install?
<ubuntu07w> my god this webpage is hard to use with a screen reader lol
<flocculant> I'd probably use 32bit
<knome> ubuntu07w, which website?
<ubuntu07w> OK thanks for your help i will giv it a go thanks again
<linuxR> hello everybody, I have just experienced a segmentation fault in X, while doing nothing but a bit of webbrowsing with firefox...can somebody help?
<xubuntu88i> my 15.10 install appears to be hung at, "(root) CMD ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)", do i just need to wait longer?
<xubuntu88i> it has been a while now, at least 15 minutes.
<xubuntu88i> are there known freezing/stalling issues with the 15.10 installer?
<linuxr_> anyone having issues with Xorg segfaults (intel driver) lately?
<xubuntu48w> how do I repair xubuntu, install interrupted
<xubuntu48w> repair xubuntu
#xubuntu 2016-12-19
<Tuzam> im on 16.04. will "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" update it to 16.10 or something and thus depriving me of the 3-year support?
<bazhang> Tuzam, dist-upgrade does Not change versions
<Tuzam> bazhang: what does
<bazhang> Tuzam, and it's five year LTS not three
<Tuzam> bazhang: but on https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/ it says 3 years
<bazhang> Tuzam, you just posted in #ubuntu
<Tuzam> bazhang: yeah since this channel was dead
<bazhang> Tuzam, and you are getting support there as well
<Tuzam> bazhang: does three year of support imply that i'll receive security updates from ubuntu for only three years?
<bazhang> Tuzam, you just got an answer for that
<bazhang> please stop with the crossposting Tuzam
<xubuntu95w> What did. Only has established on VB Xu 17 and has installed the System Load Indicator program (indicators have to be visible always Xu 16-ok) http://rgho.st/download/private/8zwnZpylJ/fa005084ba7c5720424f964f84e57cd9/850edcb81a16213dffa6372cec36b36e20431277/%2567678%25$%23%236788.avi
<xubuntu95w> Only has installed ...
<flocculant> if you've installed the developement versions and all ^^ means indicators are missing from the panel - yes it's a known bug
<flocculant> also #xubuntu-devel for devel versions - assuming you're testing it for us
<xubuntu95w> reinstall, uninstall and install System Load Indicator program not help
<flocculant> no - it won't - there is a bug :)
<flocculant> actually system load works for me - but this is the wrong channel for 17.04
<xubuntu95w> I seen and showed. What to do with this, you decide.
<xubuntu75w> Xu 17.04 64bit
<xubuntu75w> forgot
<ngomes> hi. i have a information window telling me that it's not posssible to download ttf-mscoredonts-installer. it has been trying to install since yesterday, from time to time the pop-up just opens to inform me. any way to make it install ?
<ngomes> this is the command : /usr/lib/apt/apt-helper download-file http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe SHA256:0524fe42951adc3a7eb870e32f0920313c71
<xubuntu84w> again I. For Me this always on 17. https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-multiload/+bug/1636518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1636518 in System Load Indicator "indicator-multiload shows a no-icon icon after a screen lock or suspend in 16.10" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> 17.04?
<bazhang> thats not yet released and is discussed in #ubuntu+1 not here
<xubuntu84w> Humor. "I know this: Xubuntu 17 doing developers Debian - Ok. I gonna go write about this problem on the Debian the website."
<bazhang> #xubuntu-offtopic please for chat/jokes
<xubuntu84w> Goodbye.
<Slown> Bonjour
<Spass_> Slown: Cześć.
<Slown> Salut Spass_
<Slown> vous me conseillez quoi ?
<Slown> la 16.10 ou la 16.04 LTS
<Slown> j'hésite
<bazhang> 16.04 is lts
<bazhang> the other has nine months support
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr if you need support en francais
<Slown> sorry
<Slown> you talk english there ?
<bazhang> no worries
<bazhang> english here
<Slown> ok
<bazhang> french there
<Slown> np I can speak english
<Slown> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> great
<bazhang> np
<Slown> so 16.04 is better ?
<bazhang> depends on your needs
<Slown> what does it mean ?
<Slown> I don't want to update my system everyday
<Slown> that's the important thing
<bazhang> if you want something with longer term support
<Slown> I'm looking for
<Slown> the less updates is better
<bazhang> you can choose when to update
<bazhang> although security updates are better done sooner
<Slown> It's not a question about what I choose
<Slown> but I have a weak broadband
<Slown> overthere
<bazhang> I know
<Slown> so...
<bazhang> security updates are done better sooner
<Slown> np with security updates
<Slown> I'm talking about frequent applications updates
<bazhang> you can also choose to offline installs
<bazhang> thats not a problem
<Slown> If you have a weak broadband
<Slown> and a lot of updates
<bazhang> lts tends to have fewer of those
<Slown> that's really a problem :)
<bazhang> ie application updates
<bazhang> which browser do you use
<Slown> in LTS version or the regular one ?
<Slown> firefox
<bazhang> lts
<Slown> do you know archlinux ?
<bazhang> firefox is security updates, whichever you choose
<bazhang> sure
<Slown> not a troll or something like that
<bazhang> never thought you were
<Slown> I'm looking just for the exact opposite of that
<bazhang> then lts it is
<Slown> just to give you a picture of what I'm looking for
<Slown> :)
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> understood
<Slown> so let's go for the lts version
<Slown> I'm hesitating between xubuntu & lubuntu
<Slown> I have an intel core duo processor
<Slown> 2 GB of RAM
<bazhang> lubuntu is very lightweight
<bazhang> both will work with that
<Slown> what do you think bazhang ?
<Slown> np If I choose xubuntu ?
<Slown> It will works smoothly ?
<Slown> I mean with firefox
<bazhang> I use the full unity ubuntu with 2gig of ram
<Slown> and some other apps
<bazhang> fewer tabs on firefox, sure
<Slown> less than 10
<Slown> and to update my system to xubuntu 18.04
<Slown> the next LTS version
<Slown> no need to reinstall all the system ?
<Slown> I don't want to lose my data
<bazhang> no need at all
<bazhang> although having backups is always a good idea
<Slown> so I just download the new ISO
<Slown> and reinstall my system
<Slown> that's good
<knome> you don't have to download the new ISO when upgrading
<bazhang> lts to lts is a one jump
<knome> indeed
<Slown> thank you guys
<Slown> I have to go now
<Slown> see you later
<Slown> bye
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<BuddyButterfly> I do not get listed any printer from printer server nor am I able to change the IP of the printer server. there is a pre-filled IP, which is the wrong IP, but I am not able to change it. Any idea?
<BuddyButterfly> Using Xubuntu 16.04.
<BuddyButterfly> Am I missing some rights?
<n0b0dy> HI! I can not save config from xfpanel-switch.
<n0b0dy> I see a save file dialog, but clicking on save does nothing.
<n0b0dy> is this s known bug?
<n0b0dy> BTW this xfpanel-switch is a FANTASTIC feature - I was just asking myself how to avoid fiddling with xfce panel xml files and now found that there is a nice gui fo that.
<flocculant> n0b0dy: what xubuntu version?
<xubuntu03w> Hello!
<n0b0dy> ah, sorry, xenial!
<n0b0dy> freshly installed and updated, no customizations regarding xfce ppa or anything in that direction
<flocculant> certainly works fine here - save and see new line appears
<n0b0dy> how can I debug that? how to get output about why that save action does nothing?
<flocculant> n0b0dy: check in .local/share/xfpanel-switch/ first
<n0b0dy> this directory does exist, but is empty
<flocculant> odd
<n0b0dy> is there any logging that can be activated and seen? Have no xperience with xfce development, but feel confident with poking around.
<flocculant> not sure what goes there - if you can hang around for a while, bluesabre might have more idea
<n0b0dy> thanx, will stay here for a while
<n0b0dy> meanwhile reading http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/debugging
<xubuntu45w> hi there, i have downloaded and installed 16.04 LTS xubuntu.  Everything looks good.  However, i cannot play any video in http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html .   I have done the "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<xubuntu45w> more info : mine is 64 bits.   i have all blue check mark on youtube.com/html5
<xubuntu45w> does anyone have this problem?  what do i miss?
<genii> That page is very old. Firefox 4 and Chrome 9 are listed as supported on it.
<n0b0dy> all videos on that page playing with my xenial chromium. I have no flash plugin installed.
<n0b0dy> I always uninstall adobe flash and use chromium.
<xubuntu45w> i have installed google chrome.  Both firefox & google-chrome cannot play video in youtube.com
<xubuntu45w> from the firefox's about:plugins , i have /home/xubuntu/.mozilla/firefox/vpq52i17.default/gmp-gmpopenh264/1.6 for openh264
<xubuntu45w> @n0b0dy , i have just installed "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" and tried loaded the video from quirksmode and youtube.   it is still not working :(
<n0b0dy> hmm, that is strange - did you do a standard installation from iso?
<xubuntu45w> yes, i have just downloaded xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso from http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<n0b0dy> I just yesterday installed a fresh xubuntu xenial, video just works
<n0b0dy> ah, wait, there is one check box in the installation screen to download additional multimedia stuff
<xubuntu45w> yes, i did
<xubuntu45w> should i know check it?
<n0b0dy> i checked that, but these may be the restricted-addons you wrote earlier about
<n0b0dy> I have a package ubuntu-restricted-addons installed - maybe these are the key parts for video
<n0b0dy> also I have  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<n0b0dy> try to install these packages and check again
<xubuntu45w> ubuntu-restricted-addons & xubuntu-restricted-addons & chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra are all in latest version on the server
<n0b0dy> on the server? what do you mean? just install them with apt-get install
<n0b0dy> sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<n0b0dy> in a terminal of course
<xubuntu45w> all these packages are installed with latest version on my xubuntu box :)
<n0b0dy> and still no video? well, sorry, I do not know what that might be. any blocking plugins?
<n0b0dy> did you actively deactivate video play in browser settings?
<xubuntu45w> i didn't change any settings in firefox or chrome or chromium.   everything should be default......
<n0b0dy> I can only tell you that on my freshly installed xubuntu videos on that page just play fine. sorry.
<xubuntu45w> oh.........
<n0b0dy> in such cases I create another user and log in as that new user with a clean $HOME
<xubuntu45w> thank you for your help.   I hope others can help
<n0b0dy> just to avoid some settings I have from earlier sessions interfere with systems default
<n0b0dy> maybe another test: you could check if these videos play from inside the LIVE xubuntu on the iso.
<n0b0dy> maybe there is some hardware problem regarding video playback, but this seems not very realistic to me.
<n0b0dy> so I mean booting from iso / usb and check if videos work there.
<n0b0dy> also maybe try with another machine to exclude that there is some hardware problem.
<xubuntu45w> FYI, i have just switched to "Guess Session".   not working either.
<n0b0dy> I just checkd that page with Firefox, too, no problem. And I have no flash plugin installed, so pure html5 playback
<n0b0dy> this does not help you much, but at least I can confirm that the page is ok and xubuntu can do it.
<xubuntu45w> i am going to try live version and see ttyl
#xubuntu 2016-12-20
<ds> hello
<bahaa2008> hi guys
<bahaa2008> I have a problem booting my xubuntu netbook
<bahaa2008> It fails to initramfs
<bahaa2008> anyone can help ?
<DerLinke> is there a backup-tool to create recovery-points, bootable in grub2?
<DerLinke> good morning btw :)
<jarnos> Can you tell me why Software Updater stops to show changelog and ask user interaction (q) in details window? How to change it non-interactive (again)?
<ds> morning
<glitchd> heyhey good morning
<petr_> Hi! :) Can anyone tell me please where is /xenial dist? http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12/ubuntu/dists/
<genii> Unit193: ^
<genii> !info xfce4-session xenial
<ubottu> xfce4-session (source: xfce4-session): Xfce4 Session Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 611 kB, installed size 2686 kB
<genii> petr_: Looks like it's out of PPA and into the official universe repository now
<petr_> @genii thx for information
<Yeags7> Good morning!
<Yeags7> Looking to install Xubuntu in VMWare Fusion. Anybody know which OS i select?
<xangua> Ubuntu
#xubuntu 2016-12-21
<xubuntu61w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu69w> hello
<xubuntu69w> when i type 'startxfce4'
<xubuntu69w> xorg.0.log error
<xubuntu69w> how to fix that
<xubuntu69w> ee
<outside_xubuntu> Hi there - just installed XUBUNTU and first time on a IRC so not sure if I'm following normal protocols.
<flocculant> outside_xubuntu: so far yep :)
<flocculant> outside_xubuntu: couple of links for you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<outside_xubuntu> Hi flocculant - thanks for the links
<flocculant> welcome
<panzerboy> ehlo
<Spass> panzerboy: Hello.
<xubuntu40w> Bonjour, peut on parler francais ici ?
<xubuntu40w> J'ai un problème avec XUBECOL 16.04 LTS, apres plusieurs mois d'utilisation avec la session élève, mozilla rencontre un problème de certificat et il m'est impossible de continuer sur internet... meme après maj, upgrade ou quoi, quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
<Spass> xubuntu40w: Hello. Joining #ubuntu-fr channel would be a better choice for support in French.
<xubuntu65w> Hi, I'm having trouble getting my computer to suspend. I have installed xubuntu 15.10 and have run dmesg -T | grep Freez -A4
<xubuntu65w> output here: http://pastebin.com/raw/hZJ7P86g
<xubuntu65w> I then tried killall -9 WorkerPool/14 but that didn't work ("WorkerPool/14: No such file or directory") and the same for WorkerPool ("WorkerPool: no such process found")
<xubuntu83w> Hi... my volume is always 100% after restart/resume, how can I do to remember volume level?
<xubuntu83w> Xubuntu 16.04
<chuckmcm> How do I set a modesetting driver for xubuntu 16.04 ? I can't find xorg.conf
<flocculant> chuckmcm: you won't find xorg.conf by default - but you can create one yourself and do what you need to do
<chuckmcm> Hmm thanks flocculant, the interwebs seem to prefer adding a rule in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d with a rule that recognizes my driver name and addes the option modesetting.
<chuckmcm> trying to figure out if my driver name is actually 'Broadwell-U' (I've got embedded Intel IRIS graphics) or something else.
<ball> I've heard good things about Intel Iris.
<ball> ...but I always think of SGI when I hear it. ;-)
<chuckmcm> Works great under windows 10 :-) Have been working around some support issues in my daily driver (Xubuntu)
<flocculant> chuckmcm: probably - long long time since I needed to worry about xorg.conf and/or what the interwebs said about it :)
<nonot> hello
<nonot> someonehere?
<flocculant> !ask | nonot
<ubottu> nonot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nonot> sorry flocculant. I'm here because i search a tutorial to move my /home to an another disk, in french if possible...
<ball> hello nonot
<flocculant> nonot: if you want French then you'd be best in #ubuntu-fr
<flocculant> especially with that topic - it's general :)
<nonot> i just saw their tutorial on Ubuntu but it didn't work so i come on Xubuntu
<flocculant> nonot: if it didn't work - then it still won't - at that level there is no difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<flocculant> nonot: what tutorial did you try and follow?
<nonot> :/ so maybe you can help me, in the tutorial they say to use disk-manger by using  "gksudo disk-manager" but the shell return "GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion 'value != NULL' failed"
<nonot> here the tuto i followed : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/deplacer_home
<xubuntu27w> guys i have shadows on desktop icon names, any idea how to solve?
<xangua> xubuntu27w: what desktop? Compositing?
<xubuntu27w> idk live cd :p
<xubuntu27w> can it be a driver issue?
<flocculant> nonot: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/21321/move-home-folder-to-second-drive
<flocculant> tbh I've no clue even what disk-manager is supposed to run ;)
<nonot> thx flocculant i'll see that. i will say you if it works
<flocculant> nonot: ok - at least if you get problems - they'll be in English for this channel :)
<flocculant> if not - talk to people in #ubuntu-fr
<nonot> hmmm to change home directory i must to do it from an other account see u soon!
<nonot> flocculant it works. thanks, have a nice day :)
<flocculant> nonot: welcome - you too :)
<xubuntu65d> hello
<xubuntu65d> xubuntu is light fast stable beautiful  and full.
<xubuntu65d> what could i do here
<xubuntu65d> i dont understand.  so bye.
<Spass> Hello. What is the reason of shorter long-term support in Xubuntu? 3 years vs 5 years in Ubuntu. I guess that security updates are the same in both cases?
<xangua> It's only related xfce packages, doesn't mean after 3 years you just stop receiving updates or repos shut down
<n0b0dy> Hi, how can I see panasonic raw RW2 thumbnails in Thunar? Only black icon is shown.
<n0b0dy> I already did this:
<n0b0dy> http://alt.os.linux.ubuntu.narkive.com/ounwB6Lb/panasonic-raw-picture-file-format-rw2-make-aware-of
<n0b0dy> no effect.
<n0b0dy> can u read my msg?
<Pici> yep
<n0b0dy> thanx!
<Pici> but I don't know anything about thunar ;)
<flocculant> niska`: possibly panasonic in search doesn't help - you might need tumbler-raw-plugin which is apparently in tumbler-plugins-extra so install that
<flocculant> niska`: apologies n0b0dy apparently has low threshold for waiting for help :)
<n0b0dy> no, I can wait I just was not sure if hexchat was really connected to server
<flocculant> not sure what happened to tab complete then
<flocculant> anyway - try that ^^
<n0b0dy> tumbler-plugins-extra is installed, no effect, still black icon. do I need something more?
<flocculant> no idea tbh - I just googled raw and tumbler :)
<n0b0dy> what about this https://github.com/erlendd/raw-thumbnailer
<n0b0dy> is this in a package in xubuntu 16.04?
<n0b0dy> seems a little bit old...
<flocculant> n0b0dy: what do you have setting for thumbnails in thunar preferences?
<flocculant> I assume it's not set to Never
<n0b0dy> I can not see any setting for thumbnails in Thunar preferences dialog - where is this to be found?
<flocculant> display tab
<n0b0dy> ah, sorry, no ok I see it. It is set to Local Files Only!
<flocculant> ok - that means not  network
<n0b0dy> jpg thumbnails are shown, even video thumbnails, but not RW2 from a panasonic camera
<flocculant> raw-thumbnailer is a package - a gnome one not sure it'd help with thunar - but try, you can always uninstall it afterwards
<n0b0dy> apt-get install gnome-raw-thumbnailer did not change anything, still no raw thumbnails.
<flocculant> the package is raw-thumbnailer
<flocculant> from 2010 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501632 - package there is for 12.04 or 14.04 only - perhaps superseded by libopenrawgnome1v5
<flocculant> if that doesn't help then I don't know - might get somewhere in #ubuntustudio
<n0b0dy> yes, libopenrawgnome1v5 is installed, raw-thumbnailer does not exist on 16.04
<flocculant> oh sorry - didn't see my search call it gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<flocculant> no idea then - try the studio channel - though I'm not sure how busy it is there
<n0b0dy> thanx for your attention, anyway, very kind!
<flocculant> welcome :)
<flocculant> as an aside - better to start searches for information more simple eg linux rw2 thumbnail - then later make it more specific
<flocculant> n0b0dy: one other thing you could try is using a different file manager to prove it's not just thunar, like pcmanfm or nautilus
<n0b0dy> no serious problem, using darktable anyway, but it would be nice to have thumbnails in thunar, too sometimes.
<n0b0dy> one of these little things, you know... just sooo near to a perfect system, then the last 2% are somehow asking to be solved, too...
<n0b0dy> btw also no luck with pcmanfm - only shows jpg thumbs, not raw file thumbs
<knome> i don't think any thumbnail creator reads raw files
<n0b0dy> sigh...
<bluesabre> n0b0dy: not sure how to go about getting the thumbnailer to work (could be easy or hard), but you can use rawpy and libraw to convert raws to jpg to be used, some sample code here: https://github.com/bluesabre/ccseer-nefpreview/blob/master/nef2jpeg.py
<n0b0dy> ok, will take a look at it, thanks.
<n0b0dy> btw it would be sooo great if raw thumbnails would not be an exotic thing... ;)
<knome> would be even cooler if somebody like n0b0dy wrote that functionality in because they need it themself and could make other people happy too...
<n0b0dy> when i start toady it will be ready in about ten years, so just hold your breath...
<knome> well every project has started somewhere
<n0b0dy> but, seriously, gimme a good starting point and i will look into that challenge...
<knome> that script? :)
<knome> i mean the technology for automatizing thumbnailing is there and the technology to create the thumbnails is there...
#xubuntu 2016-12-22
<xubuntu14w> Can someone please help me with installing a tar.bz2?
<xubuntu14w> I'm not having success doing so via the command line
<xubuntu14w> And I don't know of any other way
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu14w: what is this bzip file?
<xubuntu14w> It's the most recent version of filezilla
<xubuntu14w> The gnome software center does not provide the lastest version
<gr1dl0ck> bzip2 -d file.bz2
<xubuntu14w> Must I extract the archive first?
<roo79x> Hi all, I have 2 drives in my ubuntu server 16.04.1. one is a 4Tb the other a 128ssd all files are on the 4Tb drive. I'd like to know please what to google search to learn how to link /home/roo79x/Downloads folder to /mnt/nas1/Downloads folder and still have samba, ftp and permission stay full read and write to everyone etc please?
<carbon-cabron> hello any idea why my two monitor setup at restart resets to default -> that being laptop monitor only
<carbon-cabron> the file which should keep the configuration ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml does infact stay the same after reboot, but the two diaplays just won turn on.. any ideas anyone
<Dreaman> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gebruiker> is xubuntu less resource intensive than mate?
<xangua> Depends, not only on the desktop but the programs you use
<__raven__> hi
<__raven__> how to open/process a data file by drag and drop it onto a script file?
<Spass> Hello. I think that gnome-font-viewer should be considered to be included in Xubuntu 17.04 and later. It's small, sometimes useful and doesn't need any "weird" dependencies.
<bazhang> Spass, #ubuntu+1 for 17.04 discussion
<Spass> bazhang: Thanks, but I'm not a Ubuntu 17.04 beta-tester, my suggestion is strictly directed to Xubuntu devs/people, it's just a proposition for new Xubuntu releases to be even better (IMHO).
<bazhang> Spass, thats the place to discuss it
<Spass> bazhang: Are you 100% sure about that? Because I don't see people that I know to be a part of Xubuntu Team there.
<bazhang> yep
<flocculant> bazhang: actually spass would want to discuss that in #xubuntu-devel :)
<flocculant> Spass: /me is ;)
<flocculant> and probably the best part of Xubuntu Team is in this channel
<flocculant> last time I looked I was the only one from xubuntu team in #u+1
<bazhang> cheers flocculant !
<flocculant> bazhang: welcome :)
<flocculant> next time you'll be more aware of all that :)
<bazhang> yep!
<flocculant> bazhang: last time I was in #u+1 and asked about a xubuntu thing - I got lots of 'no idea I use any buntu but that' :D
<bazhang> heh
<flocculant> Spass: so if you want to discuss that sort of thing - #xubuntu-devel is the place to go ;)
<Spass> flocculant: OK, thank you. I'll remember to post propositions and suggestions there.
<xangua> Maje Xubuntu great again
<flocculant> Spass: well - there is also the dev mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel which is a pretty friendly place
<knome> serious proposals to the mailing list mentioned above or #xubuntu-devel plz
<knome> otherwise it'll just get buried under
<flocculant> Spass: also see http://docs.xubuntu.org/contributors/xsd.html#xsd-seeds-composition-package-selection which covers proposals (without mentioning it)
<Spass> knome, flocculant: Thank you very much for guidance. I'll try to do something useful for Xubuntu someday :)
<knome> no worries, we are indeed a friendly bunch so all questions are welcome and will be answered... eventually
<flocculant> Spass: easy way to do something is test when we shout out - if you can do it with a usb on hardware - awesome, vm testing is good too
<Spass> Right now I'm learning "overall Xubuntu experience" and stuff.
<flocculant> really easy to get involved - and doesn't need you to code - just have some time to spare
<knome> or a lot.
<flocculant> and at that point - you are ideal to test things
<flocculant> new people see things that *we* kind of work round/forget/assume
<knome> absolutely
<knome> not only related to QA
<Spass> Well, time is a thing I have a lot now. So maybe (serious) beta-testing is right for me, I really must consider it.
<flocculant> Spass: beat testing comes very late - what we need really are people to have either a full on dev release running (which I do - and it very rarely breaks) or the ability to dual boot
<knome> yes, beat testing comes only once flocculant is angry
<knome> beta testing on the other hand...
<flocculant> but this really should be in the dev channel - come join the channel - just idle for a while in there :)
<knome> yes, i was just about to say that
<flocculant> knome: beta comes much less often than beat testing :p
<Spass> flocculant: Already added to autojoin :)
#xubuntu 2016-12-23
<ngomes> hi. from time to time i'm having a update information window saying "Failure to download extra data files" , ttf-mscorefonts-installer , it can't find the files when downloading , and it just keeps appearing. how to make this window not appear anymore ?
<ngomes> 16.05
<ngomes> 16.04 version
<n0b0dy> Hi Guys!
<n0b0dy> and Gals of course
<n0b0dy> I have something special here.
<n0b0dy> Freshly installed xubuntu, very few custom settings.
<n0b0dy> with every software that I start via a panel launcher something happens that puts the software in the background, like if ALT-TAB was pressed.
<n0b0dy> software starts ok, no problems with execution so far, but it is backgrounded for some reason.
<n0b0dy> so imagine: starting editor and you start to type, then you realize that typing is not in the editor window, for some reason the editor is backgrounded, but visible
<n0b0dy> starting thunderbird and pressing F5 will not receive new mails, like it did for ten years, because something backgrounded Thunderbird meanwhile and F5 goes nowhere.
<n0b0dy> I alays have to actively foreground the started app - what is annoying, of course.
<n0b0dy> Now the question is "what then IS in the foreground?" - I do not know.
<n0b0dy> I would like t o know: is this a known misbehaviour / bug and how to avoid that OR how can I debug this misbehaviour to understand better what goes wrong?
<n0b0dy> thanks for your attention!
<n0b0dy> Maybe one thing could help: is there any tool that shows me which app is stealing the foreground?
<n0b0dy> by foreground I mean window focus, sorry
<akis> hi all. any idea on how can i slim down 16.04 xubuntu? i am running it on an atom intel with only 1gb ram and i would like to start with less of 220 mb ram and i dont want to switch to lubuntu. any idea what apps or procedures can i stop be loading when system boots?
<gebruiker> how can I disable Compiz?
<gebruiker> back - i missed any potential answers. The questions I have is how do I disable compiz rendering in xubuntu?
<Spass> gebruiker: Did you install compiz? Do you want to temporarily disable it or remove it completely?
<gebruiker>  Spass no just xubuntu without any addons
<Spass> And you want to disable window shadows or something else? Because new Xubuntu doesn't use compiz as default, so if you didn't install it yourself you probably don't have it.
<gebruiker> I already ran xfwm4 --replace but it didn't do anything. Am I correct that xfwm4 is just the default? - I would like to minmise resource use further and if disabling window shadows helps that is what I am aiming to do? Advise?
<Spass> gebruiker: Yes, Xfwm4 is default so 'xfwm4 --replace' isn't needed. You may disable shadows in the Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Compositor tab
<gebruiker> thanks Spass !
<Spass> np
#xubuntu 2016-12-24
<xusuario> Good afternoon, Mr. Amor.
<xusuario> Everything is going extremely well
<knome> hmm?
<xusuario> sorry, I am just bored while installing xubuntu...
<flocculant> xusuario: so join -offtopic and be bored with the rest of us
<xubuntu15wDan> Hi folks. I am running xubuntu 16.10 on 2gb ram and no swap drive which is problematic. can someone give me some help setting up a swap drive using gparted? Thanks!!!
<Valoo> hello
<xubuntu23w> Hello, The QT apps don't look good on Xubuntu 16.04. The background is a browner shade of grey. Is there a way for me to fix that?
<suncokret> is somebody here for help? :)
<flocculant> suncokret: some are
<suncokret>  when support time for some version of xubuntu expired, is it still possible to download versions of programs in synaptic which was available on support time?
<xangua> suncokret: repositories will be available for 5 years, for LTS release
<xangua> You said you use 14.04
<xangua> About the 3 years, that's only for related Xfce programs, but that doesn't mean you won't be able to install or reinstall Xfce programs
<suncokret> thank you :)
<suncokret> important for me is that repositores will still be available for download programs
<flocculant> the repos will be available for as long as Canonical have them for Ubuntu - support here however will cease on EOl
<suncokret> i ask because i don't plan to change lubuntu 14.04... it work very good
<suncokret> and maybe i will need some program which i don't have instaled now
<flocculant> well - no idea what lubuntu are up to - I guess similar - but you should ask in #lubuntu ;)
<xangua> Well you will need to upgrade some time
<suncokret> xangua, you mean i will need to upgrade on newer version of lubuntu?
<suncokret> flocculant, i think it is same in this case about lubuntu and xubuntu, i asked in $lubuntu, but i didn't get answer so i asked here, and xangua is ibn both rooms :)
<xangua> Support is not gonna last forever, yes
<xangua> And when you need to upgrade to 16.04 after 14.04 supports ends, 16.04 will be left 2 years of support
<suncokret> no matter... now i also don't use support regularly, i switch updates to off, i manualy update sometimes, but not often :)
<suncokret> thank you for help
#xubuntu 2016-12-25
<LinuxNovice> hello...
<Spass> LinuxNovice: Hello.
<LinuxNovice> Spass, hi..
<LinuxNovice> I am new to Linux. Was curious to know what is different and better in Xfce in general and Xubuntu in particular over other distros.
<DerLinke> its more liteweight then the new gnome 3 shell
<DerLinke> or unity
<LinuxNovice> is it better and more lightweight than Mate?
<xangua> You already know my answer ;-)
<DerLinke> updates on xubuntu are faster then updates on mint, so i use xubuntu. its all based on the old gnome-panel.
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> Xubuntu 16.10 or 16.04? which one would you recommend?
<xangua> LTS
<DerLinke> 16.04 is the LontTimeSupport-Version
<LinuxNovice> ok. Is Xubuntu faster than Mint Xfce? Because both use Xfce DE.
<DerLinke> but 16.10 uses the new 4.8 kernel, wich dont makes problems on my mashine :P
<LinuxNovice> after I download and install the OS, I need to update it or does the im
<LinuxNovice> or does the downloaded image contains all the update up to the point of download?
<DerLinke> never messured it, but mint need longer for upgrades ;) There is an option in install-progress to install updates while install
<DerLinke> should be available in both distros
<xangua> No one asked about Mint
 * xangua is confused
<DerLinke> xangua: he asked about mint xfce
<LinuxNovice> I checked the website of a debian based distro MX Linux. They make available the image file with monthly updates.
<LinuxNovice> so, once you download the image and create a live usb, you are running the latest and updated OS. No much time consumed after install in updating.
<DerLinke> ok ^^
<LinuxNovice> particularly useful if one wants to use the computer offline, I think.
<xangua> Ubuntu installer download updates while installing so...
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<LinuxNovice> and btw, is Xubuntu faster than Mint Xfce?
<xangua> Xfce is pretty much the same in any distro you try, also only official Ubuntu flavors at supported in *Ubuntu channels
<LinuxNovice> ok
<xubuntu16wDan> Hi. I am running 16.10 with only 2gb ram and no swap drive which is not recommended. Pls can someone help me setup a swap drive using gparted? See fdisk-l on pastebin - Thanks very much! Dan.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23683798/
<xubuntu16wDan> Good news! have resolved the issue I had with the swap file. It was really easy with gparted and fstab. Merry Christmas to all in IRC land!
<xubuntu47i> hello
#xubuntu 2017-12-18
<gothicfre670> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgllvq: dreamon spyke581 mcs_ torv dixie7z_ n5pwp GridCube Zeioth sary Hund bazhang ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Chromelon> hello there! I'm having an issue with getting conky to work
<Chromelon> i'm using conky manager with the teejeetech themes and idk why they're not working properly
<Chromelon> they should look like this: https://i.imgur.com/1c43f0C.png
<Chromelon> but they look like this: http://i.imgur.com/CQPmw86.png
<moetunes> Chromelon:  have you tried starting conky from a terminal ?
<jk^> i have a problem with PAE. I read all the guide, but it appears 3 dashes not 2, then i don't know which is the correct syntax of the text i have to enter :|
<jk^> Guides tell do add forcepae -- forcepae (after ...quiet splash) but there are 3 dashes :\ which is the correct syntax?
<jk^> i link an image https://drive.google.com/open?id=181PSJoEKNHMOLGavbWzuBIh9_CaqTFli
<genii> Before the three dashes
<jk^> yes but many people tells me to be sure to enter the parameter two times. If i remember well, one is for kernel and the other one is for bootloader :\
<jk^> genii
<genii> I'm not sure why, but the guide given for Lubunt says, yes, one time before one time after the dashes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<jk^> yes, but in my case the dashes are three not two
<jk^> then?
<genii> Looks like before feeds to GRUB, after gets handed to the initrd kernel as an option
<genii> However many there are, put once before, once after
<jk^> initrd?
<genii> Initial Ramdisk
 * genii wanders back to work again for a bit
<jk^> ok
<jk^> the
<jk^> the correct syntax?
<jk^> is?
<jk^> "then, which is the correct syntax?"
<jk^> excuse me, but i'm not very well at computer :\
<genii> jk^: If in doubt, use the same syntax shown on the page I linked. So: forcepae -- forcepae    ( 2 dashes instead of 3 )
<jk^> ok
<jk^> then i have to cancel one dash
<jk^> https://d1mon.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/xubuntu_forcepae.png
<jk^> so is the content of that image wrong?
<jk^> genii
<genii> Back up over the last dash, then put a space, then put again forcepae
<electricmilk> Anyone know what happened to ubuntuguide.org?  I loved that site for quick access
<hk238> hello
<hk238> I installed Xubuntu on a system with Wifi using an Asus USB N10 Nano adapter, which has some problems. How can I create a connection with it using Xubuntu? I was expecting to use 'wifi-menu' but that's not available. Is there something else?
<electricmilk> hk238,  Probably need the driver
<hk238> could I possibly download it on an USB using this computer, then install it on that one?
<electricmilk> Sure
<electricmilk> hk238,  so.....
<electricmilk> I recommend just plugging in ethernet to the PC if possible though
<electricmilk> If you can't...
<electricmilk> You'll need to install git
<electricmilk> Well shoot this will be tricky
<hk238> what would you normally use to start a wifi connection? All I know about is wifi-menu
<electricmilk> Thats the problem.  You most likely need the drivers...so you need internet to get them.
<electricmilk> I suppose you could get on another computer and download the files needed with git then put it on a USB
<electricmilk> git clone https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes.git
<electricmilk> cd rtl8192cu-fixes
<hk238> yeah this I'm sort of aware of
<electricmilk> make ; sudo make install ; sudo modprobe 8192cu
<hk238> however you can start the connection with wifi-menu and then download that with the connection even though it will drop
<electricmilk> ooo
<hk238> but I don't know what you use to start the connection in the absence of wifi-menu
<electricmilk> Are you sure the wifi adapter is working properly and isn't a physical issue?
<hk238> There's this issue with that thing you mentioned something like the computer forgets the device
<hk238> and that thing '8192cu' or something like that is supposed to fix it, but at least with a previous install of archlinux (which didnt' work out eventually) it was possible to connect internet
<electricmilk> Ehh don't think that was me
<hk238> but the connection had to be reset quite often
<hk238> so I tried to install the same fix, but then the arch linux froze.. but I don't think it was the driver that caused freezing
<electricmilk> hk238, supposedly there is a linux driver available on the ASUS website
<hk238> it seems it might be possible to start the connection using wpa_supplicant? :o
<electricmilk> hk238,  You can start wifi from the terminal https://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<hk238> hm it does at least list the SSID of the wifi network so it must be working somewhat:  )
<hk238> thanks for help I have to go to bed now.. good night!
#xubuntu 2017-12-19
<rumflump> sssup! slowly converting my farm's public computers from unity to xubuntu. feels good to be able to tile a window to the lower-left :P
<rumflump> does anyone know something like "pacserve" but fur ubuntu? where apt will try to download all that huge xfce4 set of packages from other computers first, before going to the repos?
<programings> Hi. Can i run Xubuntu 14.04 on 1.6 GHz Core 2 Duo ThinkPad? What i do is mainly browsing, including some YouTube videos, watching movies and playing music. I have 4 GB of RAM, but my main concen is the CPU. Anyone with similar configuration here?
<rumflump> I run xubuntu on a computer that originally came with windows xp; you're probably fine!
<chmuri> hi there
<chmuri> I wanted to create xubuntu mirror official ?
<slickymasterWork> chmuri, mirrors that are listed on official websites should go through the  process to become official mirrors
<slickymasterWork> please have a read at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors to see if you can meet the requirements
<chmuri> slickymasterWork,thx
<chmuri> :)
<slickymasterWork> chmuri, should you decide to proceed with the process, once you get the official  status for your mirror, be in touch with the xubuntu-devel mailing list and your mirror will be added to the Xubuntu mirrors in http://xubuntu.org/
<chmuri> slickymasterWork,yes i need to check that i have neccecary space for files aprox 1,5 TB
<slickymasterWork> work ahead then
<chmuri> slickymasterWork,  6,9T  6,0T  free 852G  88% shit i need to rearrange this ;)
<slickymasterWork> chmuri, please be careful with the language used in this channel
<chmuri> slickymasterWork,  im very sorry  if someone was abused with that word
<Unit193> chmuri: Who are you representing?
<chmuri> Unit193, me
#xubuntu 2017-12-20
<ahiddenwaffle> So, I installed xubuntu on a chromebook, which has a really really small SSD (only 16GB) built in to the motherboard sadly, and hooked up one of my larger SSD's to the chromebook via usb, how do I get things like apt to install my packages on the larger SSD I have connected via usb? the smaller built in one is set as / and the one i have hooked up is mounted to /ssd
<spooky_> hello... I did a sudo apt-get update earlier and upgraded some xfce4 packages on my Xubuntu 17.01 install. The first time I booted post update, when I log in to my regular user my xfce panels and whisker menu do not load... when I try to log into root I get an error that states: /root/.profile: mesg: ttyname failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<spooky_> sorry that's a 17.10 install
<xubuntu37d> my computer slows down after a few minutes, does ubuntu need to get cleaned if yes how do I do that ?
<moetunes> xubuntu37d:  you need to check what's running when it slows down
<xubuntu37d> it's usually when I am watching videos on youtube or a film or something
<moetunes> try having   top   running in a terminal when you do that
<xubuntu37d> sorry I dont understad what top running is
<xubuntu37d> cazn you explain what I have to day
<xubuntu37d> sorry, can you please explain what I have to do ?
<johnwich0> hello there, just wondering why 17.10 images are still not disabled?
<johnwich0> i'm talking about bug 1734147
<ubottu> bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734147
<xubuntu63d> hi all, how do you clean ubuntu to make it go faster?
<xubuntu63d> maybe it from firefox tahat makes my computer slow, can any one help me ?
<johnwich0> xubuntu63d, firefox is slow on linux, try chrome
<johnwich0> xubuntu63d, use xfce with compton
<johnwich0> xubuntu63d, or buy a faster pc
<xubuntu63d> what is xfce ?
<xubuntu63d> it is already quite a poweful computer
<Maxis> I have a weird question for you lot
<Maxis> I'm looking for a file
<Maxis> a text file
<Maxis> I know something that is within that text file itself
<Maxis> a line
<Maxis> but I don't know what the file is called
<Maxis> is there any way I can search through the files with that string of data?
<Maxis> too search through a file by its contents
<well_laid_lawn> Maxis:  you can use grep to check all files in a directory
<well_laid_lawn> grep -r search_word ./directory
<Maxis> Thanks for that, well_laid_lawn. I'll look at grep usage notes for a bit.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<TropicalGirl> hi there
<Maxis> you're a lifesaver, well_laid_lawn! thought I'd lost those passwords for good
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<TropicalGirl> I am so happy :)
#xubuntu 2017-12-21
<xubuntu75d> i have a xubuntu iso and an old portable hard drive.  how do i make it bootable drive to install xubuntu onto my other computer? (xubuntu 16.04)
<xubuntu75d> i installed unetbootin  but the drive doesnt seem to show up as an option
<xubuntu97d> everyone must be sleeping :P
<koolkalang> Hi all. I downloaded the .8 version of xfce4-terminal
<koolkalang> I'm wondering where font configuration like antialiasing and hinting are for the terminal?
<koolkalang> I tried the gui Appearance->fonts settings and messing around in .Xresources, but both don't seem to work
<roses> where do I find transmission's home dir?
<jk^^> hi all
<jk^^> is there already a client irc on xubuntu pre-installed?
<roses> jk^^, hexchat does not come preinstalled?
<jk^^> i don't see it in the "Internet" section of the application
<jk^^> i don't see it in the "Internet" section of the applications
<roses> jk^^, then if you need one, install it
<roses> try the repo
<jk^^> what's the repo? how to open it?
<jk^^> the first time in linux world, help me
<jk^^> :\
<jk^^> if i need a software? have i to download and install it from official site?
<jk^^> or where?
<slickymasterWork> jk^^, Pidgin is the default instant messaging client in Xubuntu
<slickymasterWork> you can use it as you IRC client
<slickymasterWork> See https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin
<jk^> i try to download tor browser from software
<jk^> it tells me "Signature verification failed"
<jk^> what means?
<slickymasterWork> jk^, see https://github.com/micahflee/torbrowser-launcher/issues/263
<jk^> so difficult for me slickymaster
<jk^> :\
<roses> jk^, disregard the software version from tor, use this https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html . simply extract and execute, dont install anything and always access tor from the directory itself, dont try to install any icons on the menu
<jk^> roses, some people using ubuntu or other distro tells me to use only software from repository because is checked by developers team
<roses> jk^, your choice, really, not all repo versions are updated
<MJCD2> hey all im having a weird problem with my mouse
<MJCD2> xubuntu is accepting like, some mouse input
<MJCD2> like  Ican hover UI elements
<MJCD2> sometimes even click
<MJCD2> get a cursor and everything
<MJCD2> but then it wont click 99% of the time
<MJCD2> even highlighted ui elements by mouse
<MJCD2> makes no sense to me
<well_laid_lawn> MJCD2:  my guess would be the mouse is playing up. Tried a different one ?
<MJCD2> well_laid_lawn, as I said xubuntu is in a vm
<MJCD2> and its working perfect in windows host
<MJCD2> I tried restarting the vm obviously
<MJCD2> and as I say its like, at random
<MJCD2> like after 50 clicks I got the menu and 20 more got me a terminal open
<MJCD2> also it wasnt like this before
<MJCD2> it just happened when I booted it up just now
<MJCD2> I guess ill do a fresh install
<MJCD2> I probably broke it accidentally
<MJCD2> lol
<MJCD2> thanks anyway
<MJCD2> xoxo
<xubuntu93i> hi all.
<xubuntu93i> I'm happy, because of Xubuntu install is so easy. Thank you creater.
<xubuntu93i> And Japanese translation is very good.
<sm0rux> Running 16.04. I have three partitions called something ending .snap. What are they for?
<sm0rux> ^ I just found what package caused snapd to be installed.
#xubuntu 2017-12-22
<jk^> how to force an application's closing?
<Sam234> I've seen before where you can load different drivers based on what gpu is detected.  Ie nvidia drivers for nvidia gpu, amd drivers for amd gpu.  I can't find any info on how to actually do it though.  Does anyone have any info that might help?  I'm working on creating live usb keys.
<joe____> hi there. i just installed KVIrc through the Software Center and it installed a huge ton of stuff (kde, qt...). Is there a way to uninstall all that again? i removed it with the software center, but all those extra stuff is still there
<joe____> I looked in the dpkg log, what was installed and it is way too much to remove everything by hand... :(
<flocculant> joe____: done any installing since? did you have any kde apps installed before?
<flocculant> also try sudo apt autoremove in a terminal - software centre is not at all good at removing klingons ...
<joe____> i just installed it, tried kvirc, then wanted to remove everthing. sadly autoremove doesn't help, it's all still here. didn't have any kde apps before
<flocculant> ok - hang on
<joe____> well atleast i learned to always use apt to install stuff, so you can see beforehand what a huge mess you're installing
<flocculant> try installing kvirc with sudo apt install kvirc, then remove it with sudo apt remove kvirc, does it now tell you you can autoremove stuff?
<flocculant> did for me
<flocculant> (also there is probably some thing you could do with dpkg and piping it to apt - but don't ask me ...)
<flocculant> if not I'll paste this list of packages it removed for me for you
<flocculant> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26234603/
<flocculant> READ what terminal tells you though - if you've got something like vlc installed it'll do stuff with that I think
<joe____> with that it tells me autoremove will remove "kvirc-data kvirc-modules libkvilib4" but nothing else?! thank you very much for the list, gonna use that :-)
<flocculant> and yes - software centre does mostly what you'd want, but it has it's drawbacks as you have found
<flocculant> joe____: just make sure to read what it says - for things you might want ...
<flocculant> you might have some things left around - there are possibly packages I already had for other things - they'd not be on the list
<joe____> nice, so about half a gig of stuff is gone now. quite an operation just to try an irc client.
<flocculant> :)
<joe____> thanks for your help
<flocculant> try hexchat - used it before irssi
<flocculant> and no
<flocculant> problem :D
<joe____> alright, gonna do. byebye
<kgb> buhbye
<catalani> Oh hey guys. It's my 3rd time installing Xubuntu and I keep getting Initramfs error
<catalani> Tried purging grub and installing again everytime
<well_laid_lawn> what is the actual error?
<catalani> First it tries to load the system, then it goes right back to Busybox
<well_laid_lawn> knowing the actual error would help ...
#xubuntu 2017-12-23
<xubuntu92i> join
<xubuntu92i> help
<flocculant> !ask | xubuntu92i
<ubottu> xubuntu92i: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#xubuntu 2017-12-24
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> so im trying to figure out how to change the background color of the notification area/indicator applet since its not matching my theme. i just want to make it transparent, but i cant find the correct info about how to do this
<quint> I just got a strange notification sound during a battery notification
<quint> Short chime
<quint> Never heard it before. What's providing that?
<xubuntu62i> i can't use ctrl+alt+t to open terminal
<jk^> for error i uninstalled "Schermo" :\
<jk^> how to reinstall? i can't find it in "Software"
<jk^> "Schermo" is "Monitor" in italian
<jk^> i can't even join #xubuntu-it
<jk^> freenode tells me #xubuntu-it is only invite channel
<jk^> how to have an invite?
<jk^> for error i uninstalled "Schermo" :\
<jk^> <jk^> how to reinstall? i can't find it in "Software"
<jk^> <jk^> "Schermo" is "Monitor" in italian
<jk^> <jk^> i can't even join #xubuntu-it
<pleia2> it's not invite-only
<pleia2> in fact, you're in there now
<pleia2> anyway, seems like you got it sorted
<pleia2> ah, that's ubuntu-it
<pleia2> looks like the xubuntu one was closed
<pleia2> it just forwards you to #ubuntu-it, which you are already in (which is why it claims it's invite-only)
<jk^> problem with connession
<jk^> thanks
<jk^> however the problem, i unistalled by wrong "Schermo"
<jk^> and now i can't find it in "Software"
<jk^> to reinstall it
<jk^> Translation of "Schermo" is "Monitor" probably
<jk^> i always fall down
<jk^> how to reinstall "Schermo"? for wrong i unistalled it :\ but now i can't find it in "Software"
<hk238> hello I'm trying to install a fix for Asus USB N10 Nano, a wireless usb adapter
<hk238> but it's not quite working out
<hk238> how can I view the 'current USB ID' of the device?
<well_laid_lawn> hk238:  have   dmesg -w   running in a terminal before you attach the device
<hk238> thanks I could try that
#xubuntu 2018-12-17
<rsevero> I have Xubuntu 18.04 and I can't make pen drives mount when I click on them in the file manager. I get a "Failed to mount... Not authorized to perform operation." pop up error.
<rsevero> This is a fresh install. I believe that this issue is related to my LDAP authentication which I use for years, since Ubuntu 14.02 or even before. I have been using all releases (non-LTS also) of Ubuntu or Xubuntu and never had any problems with pen drive mounting. With 18.04 I can't make it work. I already know that without my LDAP configuration the mounting works fine. I also know that mounting in the command line as root works fine.
<rsevero> My question is: how to I troubleshoot the pen drive mounting process started in the File Manager so I can figure what I need to change (in my LDAP login configuration or somewhere else)?
<Shieldfoss> When installing Ubuntu, they recommend the Linux Live USB creator - but when using that for Xubuntu (18.04) it says it doesn't have configs for anything past 15.XX
<Shieldfoss> Is there a USB creator for Xubuntu?
<Shieldfoss> (I'm sure this one will work out fine, but it would be cool if, you know, there was one with official support)
<Kumool> I installed via USB and i didn't use such a thing Shieldfoss
<Shieldfoss> ?
<Shieldfoss> Did you just unpack the ISO to a stick and plug it in?
<Kumool> i think i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<Kumool> but since you're already in linux, you should be able to just use dd
<Shieldfoss> Hm, an old(er) guide - they still talk about 16.04 there, and the Rufus installer. In the Ubuntu 18.04 they recommend  guide, they recommend the Lili USB Creator
<Shieldfoss> But I'll try it out if Lili doesn't work for me
<Shieldfoss> Thank you
<Kumool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<Kumool> aw, people always go by so fast
<Kumool> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu71i> Hi everyone, xubuntu is going to be my first linux distro. There were so many options out there, but this one seemed like the optimal. Hope I made a good choice
<xubuntu58i> i love xfce!
#xubuntu 2018-12-18
<jt> thank god  i found this
<jt> geforce gt 710 video card driver install
<jt> jt identify <83humbL3>
<jt> is thaT BETTER?
<jt> anybody on here?
<xubuntuMarc> Hello community
<xubuntuMarc_> Hello community, I have a pb with xubuntu 18.04.1 install on VirtualBox
<xubuntuMarc_> COuld you check https://pasteboard.co/HSg3Ojn.png
<xubuntuMarc_> It is a printscreen of the problem. Self expaining
<Unit193> xubuntuMarc_: Restart lightdm, or flip to tty1 and back to 7.
<xubuntuMarc> Hello community, I have a pb with xubuntu 18.04.1 install on VirtualBox 5.2.22
<xubuntuMarc> I installed it on a Linux Host No problem.
<xubuntuMarc> I tryed to install on a Win8 host and it gives unusable graphics at start (first boot after install OK)
<xubuntuMarc> You can check https://pasteboard.co/HSg3Ojn.png
<ikatamoonshots> never experienced this, maybe the host?
<ikatamoonshots> tough found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/868347/graphics-horribly-corrupted-on-ubuntu-16-04-in-virtualbox-showing-random-strips
<ikatamoonshots> and this https://askubuntu.com/questions/830242/ubuntu-installed-in-virtualbox-has-blurred-screen
<ikatamoonshots> basically they say drop to shell using ALT + f1
<xubuntuMarc> It is a printscreen of the problem. Self explaining.
<ikatamoonshots> ALT + F3 *
<ikatamoonshots> my guess its a host issue - have run xubuntu inside xubuntu on virtualbox and it worked fine all the way
<ikatamoonshots> 16 & 18
<xubuntuMarc> Ok. Thanks I will read those posts
<ikatamoonshots> :)
<xubuntuMarc> OK. It works
<ikatamoonshots> yay!
<xubuntuMarc> Simply switching to console then back to graphical and everything is just fine.
<xubuntuMarc> Very strange.
<xubuntuMarc> Many thanks !
<xubuntuMarc> good day to all community!
<ikatamoonshots> no idea whats the root cause
<xubuntu15d> hello?
<gnrp> xubuntu15d: hello
<gnrp> xubuntu15d: If you have a question, just ask. When somebody is there who knows the answer, he will reply.
<xubuntu15d> I am new to ubuntu, linux and i would like to condoidate all my files across 5 old hardrives to one hardrive. I also want to insall my geforce gt 710 graphics card. i also need to trouble shoot / diagnose what is going on with my network adapter and my ethernet connection since no one at7t is able to help.
<gnrp> xubuntu15d: First, you have to expect to wait a bit for the reply. I think most people here are based in Europe where it is still rather early
<gnrp> xubuntu15d: For the hard drives: Do you want to buy a new one or have just all the five hard drives showing up as one in the system?
<gnrp> the GT 710 should actually work without any further installation in Xubuntu, I think. If you want more, you could install the closed source nvidia driver
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<xubuntu15d> @<ubottu>in my attempt to install the NVIDIA DRIVERS : the linux dowload is in the wromg language, i attempted to put the  .run into spyder and visual basic studio. I dodn'y know how to modify the code. visual basic states there are bugs.
<xubuntu15d> the solution is generic it doesn't work.
<xubuntu15d> i want to put all my data onto 1 drive and wipe the other drives clean. Then do a fresh install. Someone else is manipulating my system and toying with me.
<xubuntu15d> amybody here?
<Spass> hello xubuntu15d
#xubuntu 2018-12-19
<method_> hey
<method_> @drone
<method_> how are you
<method_> oops
<method_> @terminalator
<method_> do you know the repo for kali's distro?
<terminalator> method_: kali linux?
<method_> yees
<terminalator> You can just grab the kali iso from their main site
<terminalator> What do you mean exactly?
<method_> im on xubuntu and i need the kali repo's
<method_> kali wouldint install
<terminalator> deb http://http.kali.org/kali kali-rolling main non-free contrib
<terminalator> Is the one, if I recall correctly
<method_> looks right, but i only need one or two tools so im going to use katoolin
<method_> thanks anyways though
<terminalator> Sure, no problem
<Unit193> Bad idea to mix repos.
<ikatamoonshots> @method i made a sample xubuntu setup with most of kalis repos and other itsec tools - was mainly intended as script setup sample for xubuntu in general but maybe thats close to what youre looking for https://github.com/alphaaurigae/ownsec
<ikatamoonshots> bottom line, you can use any of those tools in kali if you get them from source or apt :)
<ikatamoonshots> kali also has  lots of repos directly in their own git repositories so thats an option if you cant find them anywhere else
<ikatamoonshots> oops hes gone i guess ...
<xubuntu21i> join
<xubuntu21i> hi
<yuki_> @ChanServ
<yuki_> Hi I have a little problem. I am trying to install xUbuntu to my FS AmiloPi and bought a new hard disk but it has been stuck on Creating ext4 file system for / for much too long
<yuki_> I have formatted my harddisk several times before and it is a used harddisk. It is a WD Scorpio Blue
<xubuntu55i> hello there?
<xubuntu55i> is anyone there?
<gnrp> xubuntu55i: There are people here, but nobody will reply. If you have a question, ask it directly
<gnrp> and wait a while for the answer
<xubuntu55i> so sad(((
<PupUser14ed6c> hello. What partition size scheme do you guys suggest? 320GB HDD, 1GB RAM.
<diogenes_> PupUser14ed6c, / = 30 Gb, swap = 5 Gb, /home = rest
<diogenes_> if it's uefi then add 300 Mb = /boot/rfi
<diogenes_>  /boot/efi*
<PupUser14ed6c> not sure about UEFI. also not sure if XFCE is heavy on a celeron CPU and 1gb of memory
<diogenes_> it's not about xfce
<diogenes_> it's about modernr browsers
<diogenes_> having 1 Gb Ram, and opening two facebook tabs will start lagging
<PupUser14ed6c> I never hat a boot partition. i always do 2gb swap, 20-30 gb root and the rest for home
<diogenes_> you need to check your bios settings, if it's in legacy mode then you don't need that /boot/efi, if the CSM or UEFI mode is enabled + secure boot, then you gonna need /boot/efi partition
<PupUser14ed6c> The laptop is manufactured in 2008- does it still needs UEFI stuff? i thought its too 2010ish.
<diogenes_> hehe if 2008 then no uefi, so go ahed with 3 partitions only
<PupUser14ed6c> Do you have any suggestion about the recommanded swap and root size?
<diogenes_> root size depends on how many applications you gonna install
<diogenes_> if you use plenty, then 30 Gb would be enough
<diogenes_> for 1 Gb of Ram, 3 Gb of swap would be enough but i'd give it 5 Gb because you might want to upgrade Ram. and add a few Gb so then you won't need to adjust swap
<PupUser14ed6c> Its currently 2 and i have 2 distros installed. Lubuntu and Q4OS. but i want to move to xubuntu
<diogenes_> good choice
#xubuntu 2018-12-20
<xebra> hi, weird bug. After I unlock the screen, the cpu goes to 100% for a minute, in one core. It all started when I tried to enable the "compose" key. After I disabled it, the problem started. If I enable it again, the problem goes away
<xebra> so, basically, the problem is probably due to the fact that I enabled the compose key (to try it out), and then I disabled it. It's weird. I enable/disable it from the settings
<ikatamoonshots> xebra, no idea but i have a similar thing that hunts me for a while - time to time i get logged out when i use thunar / mousepad - in this cases the pc freezes for about a minute then logout - happened on 2 pcs
<BackTheGeek> yay
<Tenkawa> I'm having the following weird behavior occur and thought I'd throw it out there to see if I'm missing anything someone has already fixed before I debug
<Tenkawa> if I run X in regular X mode it runs fine.. if I try to switch over to XFce oe Xubuntu the machine creeps and is non interacteractive (except unless I switch to a vt)
<Tenkawa> AMD A6-9220e RADEON R4, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G
<Tenkawa> thats the cpu/gpu base
<Tenkawa> 4 gb of ram
<xubuntu06w> Hi, I just upgraded my old acer 3633 to Xubuntu 18.04 and everything appears to work fine except for my screen resolution that is stuck to 640x480. I would appreciate some advice on this, thanks.
<diogenes_> xubuntu06w, run: inxi -Fxxrz | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<diogenes_> share the link
<xubuntu06w> Thanks Diogenes, this is the link... http://ix.io/1wsZ
<xubuntu34w> Hey guys, any idea on how to delete netplan ssid permanently, I tried to but it keeps coming back.
<xubuntu34w> https://i.imgur.com/je26ntk.png
<diogenes_> xubuntu34w, no good, run: inxi -Fxxrz
<diogenes_> and pastebin it
<diogenes_> !pastebin | xubuntu34w
<ubottu> xubuntu34w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> and then share the link here
#xubuntu 2018-12-21
<Parting1990> Hello,
<Parting1990> Is there any development happening on XFCE? is it quite slow? what language is used?
<brainwash> Parting1990: yes. yes. C.
<brainwash> Parting1990: I recommend checking out https://blog.xfce.org/
<brainwash> roadmap for Xfce 4.14 https://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.14/roadmap
<Parting1990> brainwash: ah damn "C" I know python, was hoping I could start contributing
<Parting1990> brainwash: thank you, and the community? helpful / friendly?
<brainwash> helpful and friendly
<brainwash> you could take a look at catfish which is now part of the Xfce project
<brainwash> https://docs.xfce.org/apps/catfish/introduction
<brainwash> "Powered by Python and GTK, it is fast, flexible, and exceptional at finding files."
<brainwash> also, xfce4 panel profiles
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-panel-profiles/about/
<Parting1990> awesome, I will be looking into moving to XFCE, trying very hard to find a good community, I like Gnome / Elementary. but want to contribute, and think XFCE has best potentional
<Parting1990> Last, is Xubunthu the recommended platform for XFCE?
<gnrp> Parting1990: I doubt xubuntu would recommend a particular platform
<gnrp> if you want xubuntu or whatever depends on your personal preferences
<Parting1990> gnrp: so in terms of best experience, it doesn't really matter, which is the most vanilla ?
<brainwash> Parting1990: xubuntu has a customized Xfce session (theme, panel configuration, settings here and there)
<brainwash> it also tries to ship with latest Xfce component versions
<brainwash> Xubuntu 18.10 has mostly 4.13 components
<brainwash> 4.13 being the dev branch of Xfce
<Parting1990> brainwash: okay so think best optionwould be xubunthu, think I will give 18.04 or 18.10 a shot, need to see if I really need 18.10 first
<Parting1990> as I come from Fedora
<brainwash> Fedora has a Xfce spin, doesn't it?
<Parting1990> It does but to me its really kitted for Gnome
<brainwash> you can customize the Xfce session though
<brainwash> to your liking
<Parting1990> True, but because its a spin, I just have feeling like it wont be a true experience.
<brainwash> xubuntu is a "spin" or flavor of ubuntu
<brainwash> I don't know what you mean with "true experience"
<Parting1990> so XFCE doesnt have a flagship/preferred distro?
<brainwash> not really. one could argue that Xubuntu is that, because it is widely known.
<brainwash> two core Xfce devs are part of the Xubuntu team also
<ondondil> Xubuntu has much better defaults.
<ondondil> Default settings matter. People are lazy
<Parting1990> brainwash: perfect thats good enough for me :) excited for this adventure, My home server pc has Xubunthu on it, restarted twice in 2 years. solid
<Parting1990> I want to bring Wingpanel to XFCE ;)
<brainwash> maybe you can mimic the functionality with xfce4-panel already
<Parting1990> brainwash: yeah exactly :)
<Parting1990> okay, thanks everybody, this has been exactly what I've been looking for in Linux to start helping on a project, I will go do research and migrate to Xubunthu, then ill be joining one of the Dev Teams, good ay for me to end 2018
<brainwash> awesome
<xubuntu23d> hola, alguien español ?
#xubuntu 2018-12-23
<aot> what is better LTS or 18.10 to have on my laptop?
<kumool> depends
<kumool> aot, are you planning on installing steam?
<kumool> or basically anything external?
<xubuntu96w> join
<aot> so which version is better if I want to install something external
<brainwash> LTS
<brainwash> with non LTS versions you will have to update to the next release every ~6 months
<zettix> Happy holidays everyone, I had a hard drive crash so I figure now is a good time to upgrade my os.  However physical media is so last millennium, I've downloaded thexubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64.iso, I have a tftpserver, and I've done this on ubuntu.  Is there a link to netboot documentation somewhere?
<zettix> usually there is a "netboot/" directory somewhere for such purposes.
<kumul> do it on ubuntu and then downgrade to xubuntu
<kumul> and physical media is not last millenium, that sounds insane
<zettix> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ you just have to find the base ubuntu system, and xubuntu 18.10 is based on cosmic.
#xubuntu 2019-12-16
<xubuntu26w> hey guys my windows install is stuck on #1 in partion of loop back(loopback2)
<xubuntu26w> did i miss something
<xubuntu99w> I am currently running ubuntu 19.10 witch was upgraded via software updates from Xubuntu 16.04 lts i am wondering, can i switch to Xubuntu 19.10 stable without losing anything?
<gnrp> xubuntu99w: Hu? From 19.10 to 19.10?
<xubuntu99w> Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<gnrp> aaha, sorry, didn't read that
<gnrp> you would just install the according xfce packages
<gnrp> then you can try it out
<gnrp> and if you like it, remove the gnome packages (although I guess that will break something)
<gnrp> but installing xfce on top of a regular ubuntu is common
<xubuntu99w> ty
#xubuntu 2019-12-17
<DarkTrick> Is it usual, that I have 2 pulseaudio processes, that both run high to 10% CPU if I plug in a USB mic?
<DarkTrick> *and freeze the system for a couple of seconds after plugging in?
<gnrp> DarkTrick: You know it'sn ot. ;)
<DarkTrick> is this ot in xubuntu?
<gnrp> DarkTrick: But it is rather not a *x*ubuntu issue, so you might get better help in a general channel
<gnrp> no, I mean, it is not usual
<DarkTrick> ah
<DarkTrick> ok
<DarkTrick> :)
<gnrp> (maybe somebody here can help as well, don't know, but there are definitely more specialized channels)
<DarkTrick> I will try at #ubuntu, thank you gnrp
<brainwash> I would check the bug trackers
<gnrp> DarkTrick: Btw, I also have two pulse processes running
<DarkTrick> brainwash, I'll d that before #ubuntu, thank you. Should've done that
<gnrp> one under my user, one under lightdm
<DarkTrick> gnrp, I will check up on that
<gnrp> DarkTrick: Aaah, I just realize what I wrote. "You know it isn't ot" was supposed to be written there, hit space too early. Sorry
<gnrp> no. "You know it is not" was supposed to be written there. I confuse myself.
<DarkTrick> :D
<DarkTrick> thank you for clearing up :)
<GridCube> DarkTrick: each device has their own stream on pulse
<GridCube> https://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/doxygen/streams.html
<GridCube> in pavucontrol you can choose what to do with each stream
<yochaigal> Hello! Does anyone know why xfce4-screensaver crashes on Xubuntu 19.10? I was about to ask in the XFCE forums but figured I'd ask here first in case it had come up before.
<diogenes_> how it crashes?
#xubuntu 2019-12-18
<Andrio> If `badblocks` is showing well over a hundred bad blocks, is it time to throw the HDD out?
<Andrio> Also the computer won't boot
<xubuntu53w> hello,Does anyone can give me some suggestion?  I am trying to create a launcher for matlab in the Menu Editor. Now the problem is , the matlab launching window is ok, but after that, the IDE window doesn't show up. I select "Run in the terminal", then the IDE show up, but with a new xfce terminal.  I don't want to have this terminal, but I dont
<xubuntu53w> know how to do that. Any suggestion?
<xubuntu53w> this is the command, /usr/local/MATLAB/R2019b/bin/matlab %U     Thank you.
<someone235> Hi, I want to disable the default behaviour of the hotkey Win+Left/Right in Xubuntu, and instead of that make it mimic the button "home". I couldn't find where to cancel the default behaviour, and I couldn't also succeed to make a key binding that mimics Home button. I tried xbindkeys with xte, but it didn't work
<someone235> someone has an idea how to do it?
<diogenes_> what is the default behaviour of the hotkey Win+Left/Right?
<someone235> diogenes_, tile window to the left
<someone235> or right
<diogenes_> window manager > keyboard
<someone235> diogenes_, I couldn't find it there
<diogenes_> maybe dconf-editor or settings editor.
<someone235> diogenes_, yeah I found it in dconf-editor, thansk
<diogenes_> yw
<someone235> sorry I mean setting editor
<someone235> diogenes_, do I need to relogin after updating something in the settings editor?
<someone235> because it didn't change a thing
<diogenes_> someone235, sometimes you need to re-log.
<someone235> diogenes_, so apparently a restart didn't help
<someone235> I still have my old functionality
<diogenes_> someone235, if you did things the correct way and it doesn't work then it's a bug which might have been fixed in the recent xfce version.
<someone235> diogenes_, apparently changing the config doesn't change ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<diogenes_> someone235, so edit it manually?
<someone235> yes I did. still weird though
#xubuntu 2019-12-19
<daffy951> Have run into a problem booting. Getting a white screen with a flashing dot. Unable to see any grub output (holding shift during boot also goes to white screen). Tried boot-repair with auto mode, results in same white screen. Problem started when trying to get 5.3.0-23 working (got kernel panic, VFS: Unable to mount root fs), updating initramfs.. Getting out of ideas how to attack the problem.. Any ideas how to figure out whats causing the problem?
<gnrp> daffy951: This white screen is already Linux, or still grub?
<daffy951> I can't tell. I would guess grub, but not sure. It's the only thing I see after bios stuff
<daffy951> ..But the time it takes for it to pop up indicates it might be around the time for the normal login screen to show
<daffy951> This is how it looks: https://youtu.be/qfVln6HK5b4
<daffy951> (lunch here, bbl)
<gnrp> daffy951: Cannot be played, private video
<gnrp> ah, ok, then you are past grub
<gnrp> did you try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<daffy951> ctrl+alt+f1 no response
<daffy951> think the video should work now (never used youtube before)
<daffy951> managed to get into grub now by constantly hitting shift during boot instead of holding it
<daffy951> and could boot 5.3.0-19 without problems
<daffy951> so the question now turned to.. What's wrong with 5.3.0-23 in my computer?
<gnrp> daffy951: Can you check the logs from the previous boot?
<gnrp> did the system actually freeze or was it e.g. reacting to magic sysrq?
<daffy951> I didn't get any response from it, don't know about "magic sysrq"
<daffy951> Is the previous boot log available by default somewhere?
<FoxBook> So, currently using a liveUSB of 18.04.3 i386 in a panasonic toughbook CF-18
<FoxBook> things seem to mostly be working, except fot the touch screen
<FoxBook> Is there a calibration procedure for it, as it is only correct at a single point- and as you move from that point, it scales incorrectly
#xubuntu 2019-12-20
<genii> FoxBook: There is a way to correct it on this guy's run-through of installing Xubuntu on that model https://www.bobjohnson.com/blog/adventures-with-linux-xubuntu-on-a-toughbook-cf18/
<CrazyLikeAFox> genii: Oh thank you, Ill give that a read through (this is my main laptop)
<CrazyLikeAFox> my particular one is a mk5, but stff for the 4 should still apply
<genii> It's fairly comprehensive and well-written, from what I've read of it so far
<CrazyLikeAFox> yeah, looks like just the ticket, but it address all my issues
<CrazyLikeAFox> other main issue is, I need something to read the old HDD to do a bitwise type copy over to the new larger ssd
<CrazyLikeAFox> then I should be able to use gparted to add a partition into the blank space and fix the mbr if need be
<CrazyLikeAFox> Oh, I got the usb drive cradle to work, and got the old drive migrated in- sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sda (it took a bit over 2 hours to push 60gb over usb 2.0)
<CrazyLikeAFox> Hrm, I need to figure out how to get the windows bootloader to invoke xubuntu though
<genii> No, rather you should use GRUB to choose between your installed operating systems. Windows bootloader does not know about any other operating systems except Windows
<tomreyn> i think you can actually convince it to boot another efi boot code such as grub's stub
<tomreyn> for a multi boot system wihch involves an OS which is notorious for just overwriting things it doesn't know about, going with this systesm's boot loader could actually be an option (if it doesn't loose the boot loader configuration also when it overwrites it)
<CrazyLikeAFox> I did find a couple different approaches, but ti looks like the windows vista+7 loader (win7 partition has the boot flag and is the primary OS of the laptop) and no uefi is the ideal case to make it work
<CrazyLikeAFox> and that is my current case
<CrazyLikeAFox> but that'll be tomorrow or this weekend
<lilililil> hi i was trying to install xubuntu but got an error,.,. it says that the grub-efi-amd64-signed failed and the installation just broke, ive been getting a lot of problems with installing linux (any kinda) on my acer, what should i do, i am new to this.
<DarkTrick> Wouldn't it be nice to have a "scroll distance setting" for mouse settings?
<DarkTrick> Is this something for xubuntu or upstream?
<well_laid_lawn> it depends on the program
<DarkTrick> which programs are there?
<DarkTrick> xinput, ... ?
<brainwash> DarkTrick: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/libinput/libinput/issues/185
<DarkTrick> brainwash: Thank you for the link
<DarkTrick> It seems like they are just testing a libinput implementation
<DarkTrick> I'm not sure if libinput is the right place, but I'll wait and hope
<brainwash> DarkTrick: there are links to other report too
<brainwash> reports
<brainwash> but I've only read the bare minimum
<DarkTrick> I have to admit to also skipped the middle parts.
<DarkTrick> It seems like a long discussion over the years
<xubuntu20w> Hello, my apologies if this is the wrong channel, feel free to redirect me. I am running Xubuntu Voyager GS, but it doesn't seem very smooth at switching between user profiles. Things work great for the first profile to log in, but when I switch to the next user, it defaults to a low resolution with no option to change it.
<diogenes_> xubuntu20w, rename .config dir for that user.
#xubuntu 2019-12-21
<Juako> Hello! I have some problems installing xubuntu, anybody can answer a few questions?
<AliasMarlowe> I have a problem with Xubuntu: it randomly freezes intermittently. I have determined that it is not the driver code, itself. It seems to happen when there is a network connection (not NFS related). Is there any Xubuntu keyboard layouts which would work. I have a 4K display (a Philips BDM4037U), FWIW.
<AliasMarlowe> I have also a ROG (Republic Of Gamers) 1060 card. All Xubuntu files are up-to-date. Currently waiting for it to crash.
<gnrp> AliasMarlowe: How freezy? I mean, do you stilll use magic sysrq?
<ryan-c> How do I do an expert mode install in 19.10?
<diogenes_> what is expert mode?
<ryan-c> The text mode installer that asks more questions.
<ryan-c> Is that no longer a thing?
<diogenes_> hehe then arch and gentoo.
<ryan-c> Debian has it.
<ryan-c> Is there at least a way to get a root shell during install so I can partition manually?
<ryan-c> (yes, I see the GUI option, I want GPT partition tables and I've got no idea whether it's using them)
<diogenes_> you pick 'something else'
<ryan-c> That isn't good enough.
<diogenes_> or alt+ctrl+t
<ryan-c> that works thanks
<diogenes_> np
<AliasMarlowe> @gnrp I don't know what "magic sysrq" is.
<gnrp> AliasMarlowe: Press Alt+SysRq+S, then you should see the hdd led flashing
<jarnos> I can not eject am USB drive because /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tumbler-1/tumblerd is keeping it busy. Why?
<jarnos> Is it safe to eject anyway?
<Axzercion> I don't advice that jarnos. https://askubuntu.com/questions/89826/what-is-tumblerd suggests running "killall -HUP tumblerd" before ejecting
<jarnos> Thunar is using 30% of CPU at the same time.
<jarnos> Why is tumblerd even running? This is local USB drive.
<Axzercion> explanation about tumblerd can be found on the site I just linked
<jarnos> Pretty old bug that is Bug #582501
<ubottu> bug 582501 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar in xubuntu locks removable media" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582501
<jarnos> Bug #1319554
<ubottu> bug 1319554 in Tumbler "tumblerd prevents removable media from being unmounted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319554
<jarnos> And still present in eoan
<jarnos> But not a problem if you use pcmanfm instead of thunar. I just miss custom actions from thunar.
<xubuntu20w> is this thing on? need quick way to copy my xubuntu server onto other hardware
<jarnos_> Anyone knows a PPA with few dependency upgrades for eoan (for testing purpose)?
#xubuntu 2019-12-22
<hebrews2124> Good evening all.  I have not used a chat service in a number of years, so please forgive any lack of etiquette, as it is purely unintentional.  I have an issue browsing Samba shares in Thunar over an OpenVPN connection.  I have been searching the internet for quite some time now and haven't been able to find an answer to my question.  I'm not even
<hebrews2124> sure I'm looking in the right place, which is why I'm here.  Anyone out there willing to point me in the right direction?
<Andrio> hebrews2124, what question?
<hebrews2124> Hello Andrio.  Whenever I open Thunar on my local network and click on "Browse Network" in the left hand navigation pane, it shows a list of local servers, which is what I would expect.  When I am connected over OpenVPN back into my network and I click "Browse Network", none of the servers on my local domain are visible.  I can navigate to them
<hebrews2124> using either their domain name or their IP address.  They just don't show up in the list of servers found.  Is there anyway to get the servers on my local network to show up when connected over my VPN?
<hebrews2124> I have done quite a bit of Googling.  I can't seem to find a thread anywhere that talks about my specific issue.  I'm not sure if this is an OpenVPN configuration problem, a Thunar settings problem a route configuration problem or what.  My server, fs1, is available on the local network, so I don't think it's a Samba configuration problem, but I
<hebrews2124> don't know for sure.  I have taken care to make sure that my DNS settings on both my wireless LAN connection and my OpenVPN connection are set to Automatic (No DNS) with the appropriate DNS server input into the box.  I also set the search domain.  A simple nslookup reveals that I am using the correct DNS server for queries.  Any help getting me
<hebrews2124> going in the right direction would be very much appreciated.
<nikolam> how to det lightdm to auto-sense resolution on the screen and not putting one fixed resolution ?
<nikolam> I have example of changed monitor and lightdm is displaying just a black picture
<nikolam> after blidly logging in, it then log in to user desktop
<nikolam> Obviously, solution is to set lightdm resolution for a new monitor, but even doing it?
<bleb> my tv has overscan, so the edges of the screen are cut off
<bleb> so i can't see the xfce panel on the top
<bleb> can i resize the area used by xfce?  so that the signal effectively has black bars on the edges and the entire screen including xfce panes are visible?
<bleb> i tried xrandr --output HDMI-2 --fb 1925x1055 --transform 1.05,0,-50,0,1.05,-50,0,0,1
<bleb> this makes it so my mouse no longer scrolls off screen, but the xfce panels are still off screen
<well_laid_lawn> bleb:  tried using the buttons on the front of the tv to adjust the picture ?
<bleb> well_laid_lawn: it's a smart tv :(
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<well_laid_lawn> bleb:  https://turlucode.com/xrandr-custom-resolution/
<well_laid_lawn> try using a new modeline
